# [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] HIER Fragen zu Quests oder allg. Spielinhalten



## Herbboy (21. März 2006)

Da ja vielleicht schon bald die ersten Leute Oblivion in den Händen halten möchte ich hier einen Thread NUR zu Questfragen oder Spielinhalten wie zB "Was ist besser: hohe oder niedrige Rüstungsklasse?" usw. eröffnen. 

*Wichtige Regeln:*

1) Bitte schreibt *UNBEDINGT *auch kurz den Questnamen oder das Thema in Kurzform  *IN DAS TITELFELD* Eurer Frage/Antwort. So wie in meiner ersten Antwort hier, die nur als Beispiel dient. So können alle User schnell sehen und finden, ob ihre Frage evtl. schonmal da war, vor allem in der Thread-Ansicht.  

2) Wenn möglich bitte Spielinhalt-verratende Inhalte SPOILERN, also den Text so taggen, dass er schwarz wird und nur lesbar ist, wenn man ihn mit der Maus markiert. Spoilern geht so: [ spoiler ] <text> [ /spoiler ]  nur ohne leerzeichen. das sieht dann so aus: 



Spoiler



wer das markiert ist doof


 


*  Hier nur Quest- oder ganz allgemeine Spielinhalt-Fragen!! Ansonsten bitte die beiden anderen Sammelthreads Technische Fragen & Bugs oder Fragen zu Rassen, Klassen, Skills usw. posten!! * (die bald hier auftauchen werden)

Addendum von Iceman: So toll es auch ist wenn euch die Regeln gefallen etc. das gehört hier nicht in den Thread. Dementsprechend werden alle Postings die sich nicht mit dem Threadthema beschäftigen gelöscht. Und ich fang *jetzt* damit an *dreckiglach*


----------



## Herbboy (21. März 2006)

*Quest "Begierige Hofdame", und Anti-Rostzauber?*

_Hy Leutz!

Ich komme bei der Quest im Tal Bor d'elle nicht weiter. Was muss ich der Hofdame schenken, um ihr Herz zu gewinnen?

Und noch ne kurze Frage: da kommt manchmal ein Hund an, der meine Rüstung anpinkelt... Gibt es so was wie einen Rostschutz-Zauber?   _



Dies dient nur als Beispiel


----------



## SPEEDI007 (22. März 2006)

*AW: Quest "Begierige Hofdame", und Anti-Rostzauber?*

Hi, bin gerade im Gefängnis. Habe mir natürlich alle Sachen genommen die man findet (tolle Idee    ) Bin nun leider zu schwer. Wie kann ich Rüstungen, Waffen ablegen?

MfG

Edit: Habs schon...


----------



## satchmo (22. März 2006)

*AW: Quest "Begierige Hofdame", und Anti-Rostzauber?*



			
				SPEEDI007 am 22.03.2006 20:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, bin gerade im Gefängnis. Habe mir natürlich alle Sachen genommen die man findet (tolle Idee    ) Bin nun leider zu schwer. Wie kann ich Rüstungen, Waffen ablegen?
> 
> MfG
> 
> Edit: Habs schon...



es macht Sinn, dann auch die Antwort auf die Frage zu editieren. Könnte ja sein, dass jmd. die Info sucht...

mit "Umschalt" + Linksklick


----------



## KAEPS133 (23. März 2006)

Hi

Ich hab Oblivion aber die Englische Original version und irgendwie hab ich net ganz am anfang aufgepasst und jetzt würd ich gern mal wissen was ich machen muss wenn ich aus dieser gruft oder was das da am anfang ist rauskomme?

und auf welcher taste ist das quest-book ????


thx

MFG KAEPS 133

PS: zogg es mit meiner alten Radeon 9600pro auf fast max details flüssig


----------



## Mondblut (23. März 2006)

KAEPS133 am 23.03.2006 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Ich hab Oblivion aber die Englische Original version und irgendwie hab ich net ganz am anfang aufgepasst und jetzt würd ich gern mal wissen was ich machen muss wenn ich aus dieser gruft oder was das da am anfang ist rauskomme?
> 
> ...




Du sollst Jeffrue oder wie der heisst im Tempel suchen um ihn nach dem Tronfolger zu fragen.. daran arbeite ich grad -.-

wo zur hoelle finde ich ihn? oO


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. März 2006)

KAEPS133 am 23.03.2006 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> und auf welcher taste ist das quest-book ????


Tab-Taste

(Dreh mal das Handbuch um, da steht die Tastenbelegung hinten drauf.  )


----------



## LordMephisto (23. März 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 23.03.2006 17:09 schrieb:
			
		

> KAEPS133 am 23.03.2006 16:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ergänzung:
Dann auf den Kompass und dort die Kelche.


----------



## KAEPS133 (23. März 2006)

ja ich habs jetzt den findest du in irgend so nem kleine kaff muss beim quest gucken wie das heißt und dann auf der karte via schnellreise dahinreisen und der is da in nem großen haus


----------



## nixibus (23. März 2006)

*Kampftipps*

hi,

könnt ihr mir ein paar kampftipps geben? ich spiele einen kampfmagier und wenn ich die feinde mit dem schwert angreife, klicke ich wild und drücke die richtungstasten: eher eine heuristische art zu kämpfen...   

also, wie gehts richtig?

danke


----------



## KAEPS133 (23. März 2006)

*Das 1. Oblivion-Tor*

Hi

Bin jetzt durch das 1. Oblivin tor und soll irgend so einen typ auf nem turm retten und der sagt mir das ich irgendwie so en stein oder sowas holen muss um was mit dem tor zu machen ....

ich versteh das net so ganz! kann mir jemand helfen was ich genau machen muss und so ?

thx

MFG KAEPS 133


----------



## SPEEDI007 (23. März 2006)

*AW: Kampftipps*

Kvatch



Spoiler



Hi, ich habe dem Auftrag Martin zu suchen(Hauptquest). Nun bin ich in Kvatch und durch das Portal gegangen. Ich habe ihm nun in der Kapelle gefunden. Er sagt mir, er würde nur dann mitkommen, wenn ich ihm helfe. Nun meine Frage. Wie kann ich dies machen? Keiner möchte mich begleiten...



MfG


----------



## Kaeksch (23. März 2006)

*AW: Kampftipps*

Weiss einer wie man die Fischschuppenquest macht? Is direkt vor der riesen Eingangsbrücke der Kaiserstadt. Da is so ein Bauerhaus und ein Rasthof und nen Kerl will das ich ihm 12 Fischschuppen hol. Aber wie?


----------



## LordMephisto (24. März 2006)

*AW: Kampftipps*



			
				SPEEDI007 am 23.03.2006 20:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Kvatch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich musste ihm nicht helfen  :-o 
Er war schnell bereit mir zu folgen.


----------



## Killtech (24. März 2006)

*Lösung für die Fischschuppen-Quest | Tipps für die Arenakämpfe gesucht*



			
				Kaeksch am 23.03.2006 22:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiss einer wie man die Fischschuppenquest macht? Is direkt vor der riesen Eingangsbrücke der Kaiserstadt. Da is so ein Bauerhaus und ein Rasthof und nen Kerl will das ich ihm 12 Fischschuppen hol. Aber wie?


Für die Quest ist eigentlich nur Geduld notwendig.

Schwimm gelegentlich einfach eine Weile in dem See herum. Irgendwann erblickst du dann eines der Viecher, und kannst dir nach kurzem Kampf anschließend die Schuppen holen. Ich habe jetzt erst 7 von 12 Schuppen. Es dauert also seine Zeit, da diese Fische sehr unregelmäßig erscheinen. Von daher empfehle ich, diese Quest sozusagen "im Vorbeigehen" zu erledigen, und sich primär um andere Aufgaben zu kümmern.

Mal eine Frage in meinem Interesse: Hat sich schon jemand in der Arena der imperialen Stadt angemeldet? Dort hat man ja die Möglichkeit sich gegen Bezahlung als Arenakämpfer anzumelden, und im Rang aufzusteigen. Jedenfalls bin ich dort recht weit gekommen, und offiziell als "Gladiator" angesehen. Das Problem ist allerdings der aktuelle Kampf. Ich muss gegen drei echsenartige Gegner gleichzeitig kämpfen, was fast unmöglich erscheint. Die sind zwar nicht sonderlich stark, torpedieren mich aber von allen Seiten mit Schlägen, sodass ich weder mit Schwertattacken, noch mit Blocken großartig etwas machen kann. Ich habe schon probiert mich irgendwie freizulaufen, um jeweils einzeln an einen ranzukommen.  Jedoch hat das auch nicht den erwüschten Erfolg gebracht, da die Typen nicht gerade langsam sind.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Hat einer von euch eine vernünftige Kampftaktik parat? :o

MfG, Killtech

PS: Bin ein "Redguard" mit Spezialisierung auf Blade, Block, Heavy Armor, Athletics, Destruction, sowie Armorer. Die meisten Fähigkeiten liegen schon bei knapp 50-60. Leveln wird aber wohl auch kaum etwas bringen, da sich bei Oblivion die Gegner ja automatisch dem Spielerskill anpassen sollen.


----------



## Kaeksch (24. März 2006)

*AW: Lösung für die Fischschuppen-Quest | Tipps für die Arenakämpfe gesucht*



			
				Killtech am 24.03.2006 02:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Kaeksch am 23.03.2006 22:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dank dir. Werd den Viechern die Schuppen abziehn.   
Wie kann man eigentlich problemlos in Häuser einsteigen? Bei mir kommt immer die dämliche wache in schimpft. Voll nervig die Typen.
Überhaupt wurde ich mal beim klauen erwischt wo mich überhaupt niemand sehen konnte. Sind die Wachen irgendwie zu überempfindlich eingestellt?
Es nervt doch ziemlich.


----------



## geeecko (24. März 2006)

*AW: Lösung für die Fischschuppen-Quest | Tipps für die Arenakämpfe gesucht*

Hy

Kurze allgemeine Frage:

Was bietet Oblivion an Fernkampfequipment?
Armbrust? Wurfaxt? Wurfmesser?    Shurikken-Dings-Dongs?


----------



## Kaeksch (24. März 2006)

*AW: Lösung für die Fischschuppen-Quest | Tipps für die Arenakämpfe gesucht*

Bin grad auf der Suche nach diesem Graufuchs. Der Typ im Hafenviertel meinte ich soll um Mitternacht in irgendnem Park oder so sein. Weiß einer was gemeint ist und wo?


----------



## Thodin_33 (24. März 2006)

*AW: Lösung für die Fischschuppen-Quest | Tipps für die Arenakämpfe gesucht*



			
				geeecko am 24.03.2006 11:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Hy
> 
> Kurze allgemeine Frage:
> 
> ...



Soweit ich das bis jetzt übersehe: Bögen mit verschiedenen Arten von Pfeilen und halt Magie.


----------



## darkdestroyer (24. März 2006)

*AW: Lösung für die Fischschuppen-Quest | Tipps für die Arenakämpfe gesucht*



			
				Killtech am 24.03.2006 02:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Hat einer von euch eine vernünftige Kampftaktik parat? :o
> 
> MfG, Killtech
> 
> .


ich habs noch net, aber guck mal ob du irgendwo spruchrollen mit paralysierungszaubern findest. hättest du nen bogen wären levitation zauber sicher auch ne nette sache.


----------



## passi13 (24. März 2006)

*Problem bei der Quest mit dem Azura Schrein*

Moin! 
Kann mir einer erklären wie ich die Sache mit dem Azura Schrein lösen kann. Mir wurde von den drei gestalten gesagt das Azura leuchstaub (oder so) geopfert haben will und sie dann mit mir redet. Das Zeug hab ich auch aber wenn ich dann zum Schrein geh heisst es immer "Azura will nen erfahreneren Champion". Muss ich da erst noch leveln oder wie?


----------



## Hero2 (24. März 2006)

*Brauche Hilfe bei der Mission  Vahtacens Geheimnis*

Ich hab ein Problem bei dieser Quest ich hab die Schrift übersezt! (anyammis...= Feuerzauber, av mavre...= Frostzauber, sila...= Spruch wo man Maggie zunimmt auf ein Ziel gerichtet, Loria...= Spruch wo magie abnimmt auf ein Ziel gerichtet)

Mein Problem ist nun, dass ich kein Zauber kenne dehn man auf ein Ziel anwenden kann, der als auswirkung hat , dass die Magie bei dem Ziel ab -bzw. zunimmt.
Wenn einer von euch nun einen dieser Zauber kennt bitte schreibt ihn rein...

schon mal im Vorfeld DANKE!

ps.: Ist eine Mission in der Magierdilde.


----------



## SPEEDI007 (24. März 2006)

*AW: Kampftipps*



			
				LordMephisto am 24.03.2006 00:40 schrieb:
			
		

> SPEEDI007 am 23.03.2006 20:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Er meint er würde nicht gehen, solange es noch zu Gefährlich wäre. Habe dem äußerden Bereich alle getötet, dennoch ist er der Meinung...


----------



## LordMephisto (24. März 2006)

*AW: Kampftipps*



			
				SPEEDI007 am 24.03.2006 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Er meint er würde nicht gehen, solange es noch zu Gefährlich wäre. Habe dem äußerden Bereich alle getötet, dennoch ist er der Meinung...


Die Quest ist aber abgeschlossen? Die Wachen sind in der Kirche, haben dir herzlichst gedankt usw.?


----------



## SPEEDI007 (24. März 2006)

*AW: Kampftipps*

Im Tagebuch steht ich müsste ihm helfen, dem südlichen Teil zu säubern... . 2 Wachen sind in der Kapelle(die  am Anfang schon dort waren).


----------



## LordMephisto (24. März 2006)

*AW: Kampftipps*



			
				SPEEDI007 am 24.03.2006 16:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Tagebuch steht ich müsste ihm helfen, dem südlichen Teil zu säubern... . 2 Wachen sind in der Kapelle(die  am Anfang schon dort waren).


Dann geh nochmal aus der Kirche raus und quatsch den Chef der Wache da an (Name ist mir grad entfallen). Die kommen dann mit in die Kirche.


----------



## SPEEDI007 (24. März 2006)

*AW: Kampftipps*



			
				LordMephisto am 24.03.2006 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> SPEEDI007 am 24.03.2006 16:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ich auch schon versucht. Er meint er könne nicht durchgehen, solange das Tor offen ist... .


----------



## LordMephisto (24. März 2006)

*AW: Kampftipps*



			
				SPEEDI007 am 24.03.2006 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich auch schon versucht. Er meint er könne nicht durchgehen, solange das Tor offen ist... .


Das Portal hast du aber geschlossen?

Mein Ablauf der Quest:


Spoiler



- Ins Portal gegangen
- Portal geschlossen
- Mit der Wache in die Stadt gegangen
- Alle Gegner gekillt
- Mit der Wache in die Kirche gegangen
- Mit Martin geredet und mit ihm abgehauen.


----------



## SPEEDI007 (24. März 2006)

*AW: Kampftipps*



			
				LordMephisto am 24.03.2006 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> SPEEDI007 am 24.03.2006 17:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein.   

Wie hast du es denn geschlossen?


----------



## NeO126 (24. März 2006)

Hallo em ich finde keinen laden wo ich Heiltränke kaufen kann gibt es sowas bei TES 4 übrhaupt zu kaufen oder kann man sie nur finden?


----------



## LordMephisto (24. März 2006)

*1. Oblivion Gate*



			
				SPEEDI007 am 24.03.2006 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie hast du es denn geschlossen?





Spoiler



Wenn du durch das Portal in Oblivion bist, überredest du erstmal die letzte lebende Wache dir schön zu helfen. Der ist nämlich ganz nützlich^^
Vorne ist ja die große Brücke, das Tor ist aber geschlossen. Du musst links um den Berg rumlaufen bist du auf der anderen Seite wieder vor einem Tor stehst. Dort ist ein Turm, rein gehen. Kämpf dich bis nach oben durch, dort kannst du das Tor öffnen. Allerdings das auf der anderen Seite, also wo du weggekommen bist. Also wieder um den Berg rum zum ausgangspunkt laufen. Jetzt gehst du über die Brücke und in die Festung. Kämpf dich durch die Festung bis ganz oben, geh über die Brücke in den Turm, rede mit dem Gefangenen und hohl dir den Schlüssel von seinem Wärter (den du vorher killen solltest^^)
Zurück über die Brücke in die Festung, links durch die Tür (für die du den Schlüssel brauchst) und weiter nach oben. Metzeln bis du ganz oben bist. Dort ist dann der "Schlüssel" mit dem du das Portal schliessen kannst. Du landest dann automatisch wieder bei der Barrikade vor der Stadt.


----------



## Killtech (24. März 2006)

*AW: Lösung für die Fischschuppen-Quest | Tipps für die Arenakämpfe gesucht*



			
				darkdestroyer am 24.03.2006 13:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Killtech am 24.03.2006 02:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klasse Idee! Ich begeb mich dann mal auf die Suche. Irgendein Verkäufer in der Stadt muss ähnliches ja da haben. *hoff*

MfG, Killtech


----------



## MorbidAngel (24. März 2006)

*AW: Lösung für die Fischschuppen-Quest | Tipps für die Arenakämpfe gesucht*

Ich hänge nach dem Schliessen des ersten Oblivion Gates fest. Und zwar soll ich einen Weg in das Schloß von Kvatch finden, finde ihn aber nicht ^^

Ich habe den Schlüssel für das Wachhäuschen, und auf der Map sehe ich auch so einen Durchgang im Schloß, komme aber nicht hin. Ich könnte ein wenig Hilfe gebrauchen. Wie komme ich ins Schloß?


----------



## outlawx (24. März 2006)

*AW: Lösung für die Fischschuppen-Quest | Tipps für die Arenakämpfe gesucht*



			
				MorbidAngel am 24.03.2006 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hänge nach dem Schliessen des ersten Oblivion Gates fest. Und zwar soll ich einen Weg in das Schloß von Kvatch finden, finde ihn aber nicht ^^
> 
> Ich habe den Schlüssel für das Wachhäuschen, und auf der Map sehe ich auch so einen Durchgang im Schloß, komme aber nicht hin. Ich könnte ein wenig Hilfe gebrauchen. Wie komme ich ins Schloß?





Spoiler



von der kapelle aus, unterirdisch zum schloss vordringen


----------



## SPEEDI007 (24. März 2006)

*AW: Lösung für die Fischschuppen-Quest | Tipps für die Arenakämpfe gesucht*

@LordMephisto: Danke für deine raschen Antworten und entschuldigung für meine begriffsstutzigkeit.


----------



## Batman1 (24. März 2006)

*AW: Lösung für die Fischschuppen-Quest | Tipps für die Arenakämpfe gesucht*

Weiss einer von euch, wie man der Magiergilde beitreten kann?

DRINGEND


----------



## NeO126 (24. März 2006)

*AW: Lösung für die Fischschuppen-Quest | Tipps für die Arenakämpfe gesucht*

WO BEKOMME ICH HEILTRÄNKE HER ? DANKE ( caps lock war beabsichtigt)


----------



## irtool (24. März 2006)

*AW: Kampftipps*



			
				LordMephisto am 24.03.2006 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> SPEEDI007 am 24.03.2006 17:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Welchen Level hast du denn schon, dass du das so früh geschafft hast ?
Ich spiel mittlerweile seit 4St. und bin immer noch auf Level 1   
Deswegen hatte ich gegen dieser "Stinker".. uhm, Skampis oder wie die heißen und die Daedra Typen im Turm auch gar keine Chance :-\


----------



## Andy19 (24. März 2006)

*AW: Lösung für die Fischschuppen-Quest | Tipps für die Arenakämpfe gesucht*



			
				Batman1 am 24.03.2006 17:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiss einer von euch, wie man der Magiergilde beitreten kann?
> 
> DRINGEND


Das würde ich auch gerne wissen? Angeblich soll man den Anführer ansprechen, nur wo ist der?
Das gleiche würde ich gerne für die Kriegergilde wissen.


----------



## Red-Bird (24. März 2006)

*AW: Lösung für die Fischschuppen-Quest | Tipps für die Arenakämpfe gesucht*



			
				Andy19 am 24.03.2006 18:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Batman1 am 24.03.2006 17:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die Kriegergilde gibt es in fast jeder stadt ..dort einfach nen Typen anlabern und der sagt dir mit wen du sprechen must!

Magiergilde ..hm kp ich denke mal das es da ähnlich ist.

Meine frage : gibt es ne art Bogenschützengilde ??

ich bin aber schon bei den :
Arenakämpfern (das beste was mir passieren konnte)
Meuchelmörder   

@ Levelaufstieg..du must alle deine Hauptfertigkeiten ein wenig trainieren und schön viel kämpfen und nebenquests machen ...bin schon auf lev.3 aber wie ich das so sehe dauert das immer ziemlich lang. Ich bin gespannt welche freaks als erstes level 50 erreichen


----------



## ParaPlayer (24. März 2006)

*Quest nicht lösbar!*

Sry dass ich das jetzt nochmal hier rein schreibe aber man sagte mir der Bug-thread wäre der Falsche.

Ich war vorhin mal wieder nen bisschen unterwegs und hab mir gedacht mal in die Kämpfergilde in Alvion einzutreten, dass ich nen bisschen was zu tun bekomme.
Hat auch so weit funktioniert. Ich soll einer Frau helfen, die offenbar ein paar Ratten zuviel im Keller hat, helfen. Diese Frau finde ich auch, sitzend auf einer Bank. Nur kann ich sooft die Leertaste drücken wie ich will; die Frau lässt sich einfach nicht ansprechen. Schon das erste Nebenquest ist damit unlösbar, ein Aufsteigen in der Hierarchie der Gilde unmöglich.
Hat jemand das selbe Porblem oder weiß einer ne Lösung?

greetz ParaPlayer


----------



## outlawx (24. März 2006)

*AW: Quest nicht lösbar!*

noch mal ne frage zu den Gilden:

Gibts ne Gilde für "reine" Diebe?   

bin jetzt lvl 3 und hab mit Pfeil+Bogen so gut wie keine Chance gegen die Gegner. Hat jemand Tipps oder nen Rat?


----------



## HUUUUUUU (24. März 2006)

*quest - choroll - untersuchung für die gräfin - need help*

der gräfin wurde ein bild gestohlen und unter verdacht stehn einige schloßbewohner
folgende dinge wurden schon entdeckt aber nun komme ich nicht weiter


Spoiler



alle personen befragt und anschließend das merkwürdige bild im westturm gefunden - dann die malsachen bei chanel der hofmagierin gefunden, soll nun wietere spuren suchen...dort hänge ich...habe sogar schon den ort wo das bild im turm gemalt worden ist besucht aber keine weiteren indizien...


jede hilfe wäre toll, danke


----------



## LordMephisto (24. März 2006)

*AW: Kampftipps*



			
				irtool am 24.03.2006 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Welchen Level hast du denn schon, dass du das so früh geschafft hast ?
> Ich spiel mittlerweile seit 4St. und bin immer noch auf Level 1
> Deswegen hatte ich gegen dieser "Stinker".. uhm, Skampis oder wie die heißen und die Daedra Typen im Turm auch gar keine Chance :-\


Hmm, ebenfalls Level 1 zu dem Zeitpunkt.


----------



## ZAM (24. März 2006)

*Goldcheat*

wer Kohle braucht öffnet die konsole mit "^" und liest im spoiler weiter *g*



Spoiler



Hier gibt man folgende Zeile ein:
player.additem 0000000F <hier den wert des goldes> 
Beispiel: player.additem 0000000F 20000 | ergibt 20000 Gold mehr.


----------



## ComboX (24. März 2006)

*AW: Quest nicht lösbar!*



			
				outlawx am 24.03.2006 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> noch mal ne frage zu den Gilden:
> 
> Gibts ne Gilde für "reine" Diebe?
> 
> bin jetzt lvl 3 und hab mit Pfeil+Bogen so gut wie keine Chance gegen die Gegner. Hat jemand Tipps oder nen Rat?



Hmm... hab eigentlich keine Probs als Archer
In Heckenschützenmanier anschleichen, 1-2 Pfeile reinhauen, Gegnern beim fallen zugucken. Im Notfall hab ich noch Schwert oder Knüppel parat was ich aber eigentlich noch nie gebraucht hab.

Und zu den Dieben: Stimmt was mit der Diebesgilde nicht? Eigentlich sind die Quests doch alle für Diebe ausgelegt. Du darfst bei denen doch nocht nicht mal wehn töten.


----------



## MorbidAngel (24. März 2006)

*AW: Quest nicht lösbar!*



			
				ParaPlayer am 24.03.2006 19:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Sry dass ich das jetzt nochmal hier rein schreibe aber man sagte mir der Bug-thread wäre der Falsche.
> 
> Ich war vorhin mal wieder nen bisschen unterwegs und hab mir gedacht mal in die Kämpfergilde in Alvion einzutreten, dass ich nen bisschen was zu tun bekomme.
> Hat auch so weit funktioniert. Ich soll einer Frau helfen, die offenbar ein paar Ratten zuviel im Keller hat, helfen. Diese Frau finde ich auch, sitzend auf einer Bank. Nur kann ich sooft die Leertaste drücken wie ich will; die Frau lässt sich einfach nicht ansprechen. Schon das erste Nebenquest ist damit unlösbar, ein Aufsteigen in der Hierarchie der Gilde unmöglich.
> ...



Sitzend auf einer Bank? Merkwürdig, bei mir lief das so ...



Spoiler



Ich habe die Frau in ihrem Haus angetroffen. Dort schickte sie mich in den Keller wo ich einen Berglöwen töten musste. Dann nochmal mit ihr sprechen und ihren Nachbarn, einen Jäger aufsuchen. Mit dem geht es vor die Stadt wo 4 weitere Berglöwen warten. Nachdem die tot sind, erneut ins Haus der Frau. Dort mit ihr reden, sie schickt dich wieder in den Keller wo ein weiterer Berglöwe ins Gras beisst. Sie verdächtigt ihre Nachbarin. Diese gegen Abend verfolgen (sie sollte schleichen) und sie nachdem sie Fleisch vor den Kellereingang der Auftraggeberin legt zur Rede stellen.


----------



## Red-Bird (24. März 2006)

*Diebesgilde*



			
				outlawx am 24.03.2006 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> noch mal ne frage zu den Gilden:
> 
> Gibts ne Gilde für "reine" Diebe?
> 
> bin jetzt lvl 3 und hab mit Pfeil+Bogen so gut wie keine Chance gegen die Gegner. Hat jemand Tipps oder nen Rat?




Tach...hm Pfeil und bogen ist eigentlich das beste...finde ich naja zu den dieben...

Geh etwas klauen ..also bei mir wars so ich hab nen bisl erkundet dan sah ich ne wache mit pferd ..da ich unbedingt reiten wollte hab ich den reiter umgenieted und das pferd geklaut..dan haben mich in der stadt die wachen in gefängnis geschmissen und mein diebesgut abgenommen...ausm knast draussen hat mir dan ne frau nen zettel mit ner gehemen nozit zu diebesgilde gegeben ...gefunden hab ich sie noch net, liegt aber daran das ich nicht richtig gesucht habe..auf dem zettel ist jedenfals ne beschreibung !!!

Also kurz.....klauen,fassen lassen, ausm knast kommen , zettel kriegen (müste so gehen)


----------



## Moe910 (24. März 2006)

*AW: quest - choroll - untersuchung für die gräfin - need help*



			
				HUUUUUUU am 24.03.2006 19:45 schrieb:
			
		

> der gräfin wurde ein bild gestohlen und unter verdacht stehn einige schloßbewohner
> folgende dinge wurden schon entdeckt aber nun komme ich nicht weiter
> 
> 
> ...



Kann leider nicht helfen, aber wenn Du die Lösung gefunden hast, sag bitte bescheid, das Problem hab ich nämlich auch.


----------



## Bad-Man (24. März 2006)

*AW: Kampftipps*

Hallo Leutz,

ich habe mal eine dringende Frage. 
Habe mir in einer Höhle.. (ziemlich am Anfang) 2 fiese Krankheiten eigefangen.
Jedenfalls muss ich dringend wissen wo man diese wieder los wird. Also wo man Krankheiten heilen kann. 

Da es als Magier ohne Magie recht unpraktisch ist   

Vielen Dank im voraus.

MfG Badman


----------



## Moe910 (24. März 2006)

*AW: Kampftipps*



			
				Bad-Man am 24.03.2006 22:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leutz,
> 
> ich habe mal eine dringende Frage.
> Habe mir in einer Höhle.. (ziemlich am Anfang) 2 fiese Krankheiten eigefangen.
> ...



Falls Du noch keine Tränke zum Heilen von Krankheiten gefunden hast, kannst Du zu einer Magiergilde (z. B. in Chorrol) gehen und dort welche kaufen. Da gibt es Heiltränke aller Art.  (auch @NeO126   )


----------



## Bad-Man (24. März 2006)

*AW: Kampftipps*



			
				Moe910 am 24.03.2006 22:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Bad-Man am 24.03.2006 22:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Hilfe, aber wenn du mir jetzt noch sagst in welchem Stadtbezirk ich die Magiergilde finde wäre ich wunschlos glücklich^^ 

MfG Badman


----------



## Vittra (24. März 2006)

*AW: quest - choroll - untersuchung für die gräfin - need help*



			
				HUUUUUUU am 24.03.2006 19:45 schrieb:
			
		

> der gräfin wurde ein bild gestohlen und unter verdacht stehn einige schloßbewohner
> folgende dinge wurden schon entdeckt aber nun komme ich nicht weiter
> 
> 
> ...



Lösung:



Spoiler



Im Speiseraum der großen Halle den Teppich untersuchen, danach Chanel zur Rede stellen, ein umfassendes Geständnis gibt sie ab einem Ansehen von etwa 60 (Bestechung!), danach alles zur Gräfin.



Viel Spaß noch!


----------



## Moe910 (24. März 2006)

*AW: Kampftipps*



			
				Bad-Man am 24.03.2006 22:44 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Hilfe, aber wenn du mir jetzt noch sagst in welchem Stadtbezirk ich die Magiergilde finde wäre ich wunschlos glücklich^^
> 
> MfG Badman



Nicht in der Hauptstadt, die Gilden findest du nur in den anderen Städten. Du kannst mit der Karte z. B. nach Chorrol reisen - die Magiergilde findest Du recht schnell im Norden des Ortes, in der Kapelle ist aber auch ein Heiler.


----------



## Moe910 (24. März 2006)

*AW: quest - choroll - untersuchung für die gräfin - need help*



			
				Vittra am 24.03.2006 22:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Lösung:
> 
> Viel Spaß noch!



Danke!!   Und gleichfalls.


----------



## Bad-Man (24. März 2006)

*AW: Kampftipps*



			
				Moe910 am 24.03.2006 22:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Bad-Man am 24.03.2006 22:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank.... ich bin geheilt!!   

MfG Badman


----------



## HUUUUUUU (24. März 2006)

*AW: quest - choroll - untersuchung für die gräfin - need help*

THX@Vittra


----------



## Andy19 (24. März 2006)

*AW: quest - choroll - untersuchung für die gräfin - need help*

Bräuchte schnell Hilfe. Bitte. Entweder ich bin blind oder es ist schon so spät, aber wo ist der verdammte Friedhof in der Kaiserstadt (Imperial City).


----------



## Blockschluck (24. März 2006)

*Olav und der Vampirjäger*

Weiß jemand wie ich aus Olav in der Nord Stadt heraus bekomme 
was mit dem Vampierjäger los ist? Bei der Bestechung gehts irgendwann nicht weiter und er mag mich immernoch nicht.


----------



## pobert2001 (25. März 2006)

*AW: Olav und der Vampirjäger*

kann mir einer bei dem Quest Dagon-Schrein helfen?
musst ja in das Geheimversteck der Mythischen Morgenröte gehen
und dort dann das Buch Mysterium Xarxes stehlen.
Das hab ich auch gemacht mir meine Sachen zurückgeholt
und mich eine weile durch diese Spinner gehackt...
naja aber jetzt geht es irgendwie nicht weiter
Wenn ich zurück in diese eine größere beleuchtete Höhle gehe
ist rechts eine kleine Tür durch die ich nur mit Schlüssel komme
und rechts ein Gittertor hinter dem sich noch ein paar anhänger
versteckt haben  laut Map muss ich glaube dort auch hin   dazu brauche
ich aber einen Schlüssel  habe schon alle Leichen durchsucht
komme aber nicht mehr in den Raum wo dieser Anführer seine Rede
gehalten hat und ich das Buch gestohlen habe.
Ich hoffe es hat jetzt jemand verstanden was mein problem ist   

Und die Sache mit Graufuchs  war zwar um Mitternacht im Hafenviertel  habe aber dort den Ort nicht gefunden....


----------



## pobert2001 (25. März 2006)

*AW: quest - choroll - untersuchung für die gräfin - need help*

Der Friedhof ist doch in der Mitte der Haupstadt...
um den großen Turm in der Mitte
müsste eigentlich der einzige Friedhof in der Haupstadt sein


----------



## Andy19 (25. März 2006)

*AW: quest - choroll - untersuchung für die gräfin - need help*



			
				pobert2001 am 25.03.2006 00:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Friedhof ist doch in der Mitte der Haupstadt...
> um den großen Turm in der Mitte
> müsste eigentlich der einzige Friedhof in der Haupstadt sein


  
Muss ich nach her noch mal gucken. Ist das einer der 6 Stadtbezirke? Danke.


----------



## Sombrero (25. März 2006)

*Vampirismus*

Hi, brauche dringend Hilfe!!
Als ich mich das letzte mal schlafen gelegt gelegt habe, kam plötzlich die Meldung, das ich Vampirfähigkeiten bekommen hättte.
Nun habe ich das Problem, das immer, wenn ich Tagsüber unter freiem Himmel bin und etwas Sonne abbekomme, mein Energiebalken kontinuierlich schrumpft. 
Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, warum ich so plötzlich zum Vampir geworden bin, ob man das wieder rückgängig machen kann bzw. was ich tun kann um trotzdem wieder normal bei Tage herumaufen zu können.
Danke im voraus!


----------



## mehl (25. März 2006)

*AW: Vampirismus*

VAMPIR? find ich klasse!

Meine Frage: Habe grad die Spione vorm wolkenherrschertempel getötet, war dann in brum, hab die befehle gefunden und bin zurück zum tempel. martin hat gesagt, er brauche das daedrische artefakt! 

Wo muss ich dafür hin? Es gab keinen tipp!


----------



## MorbidAngel (25. März 2006)

*AW: Vampirismus*

Ich meine gelesen zu haben dass mal als Vampir nur dann Energie bei Tag verliert, wenn man länger als 24 Stunden kein Blut mehr getrunken hat. Hätte das aber ganz gern nochmal von jemandem bestätigt.

Und wie du zum Vampir wirst ... Du hast dich wahrscheinlich mit einem Vampir rumgeprügelt ohne darauf zu achten. 



Spoiler



Vampiren begegnet man z.B. in der Quest "Krähenheim", die man in der Arena von dem Grauen Prinzen (Halb Ork) erhält.


----------



## Bounce87 (25. März 2006)

*AW: Vampirismus*

ich habe mal ne frage zur aufnahme in die diebesgilde:



Spoiler



ich habe jetzt armband (der typ der neue leute in die diebesgilde holt) getroffen und mir die quest mit dem tagebuch geben lassen. allerdings hab ich keine ahnung wo ich das finden kann. es ist ja auch keine markierung auf der karte bzw mal ist eine da, mal nicht. nach ner weile kam dann die nachricht, das die andere anwärterin das buch hat und ich es ihr stehlen muss. nachdem das auch nicht geklappt hat, hat er mir noch ne chance gegeben. jetzt muss ich ein schwert finden was irgendwo in der kaiserstadt ist. hab aber wieder das gleiche problem...wo finde ich das? ist ja meine letzte chance aufgenommen zu werden...


----------



## Evil77 (25. März 2006)

*AW: Vampirismus*



			
				mehl am 25.03.2006 02:31 schrieb:
			
		

> VAMPIR? find ich klasse!
> 
> Meine Frage: Habe grad die Spione vorm wolkenherrschertempel getötet, war dann in brum, hab die befehle gefunden und bin zurück zum tempel. martin hat gesagt, er brauche das daedrische artefakt!
> 
> Wo muss ich dafür hin? Es gab keinen tipp!



du musst, dass buch nehmen, dass beim martin liegt auf dem tisch und lesen...dann musst einem schrein...dort hänge ich, weil die 3 typen dort mir keinen hinweiss geben, weil sie mich nicht kennen..ka wie es dort weitergeht...bin um jeden tip dankbar


----------



## mehl (25. März 2006)

*AW: Vampirismus*



			
				Evil77 am 25.03.2006 09:04 schrieb:
			
		

> mehl am 25.03.2006 02:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok danke! also du musst mit dem tyoen der was von überzeugen erzählt, dieses" Überzeugungsspiel" machen, sprich im dialog unten rechts das feld mit dem gesicht drinn!


----------



## frogi (25. März 2006)

*Wie bringe ich unbemerkt Leute um und wann kann ich einer Gilde beitreten ?*

hi,
meine fragen stehen im titel. weiß jemand rat ?


danke


----------



## Zengal (25. März 2006)

*Beste Waffen?*

Wo bekommt man eigentlich die besten Waffen? Ich habe zur Zeit das Katana vom Main Quest, tut aber nur 5 Scaden. Und der Bogen mit 1 Schadenspunkt ist sowieso sinnlos. 

Help plz


----------



## Th3-On3 (25. März 2006)

*Hauptquest*

Hallo, ich habe ne Frage zur der Hauptquest.
Ich habe von Jauffre die Aufgabe erhalten 2 Spione zu töten.
In einer Notiz steht dass sie vor Bruma ein Obliviontor öffnen wollen aber ich finde nichts. Bitte um Hilfe
Die Quest heisst ''Spione''

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## irtool (25. März 2006)

*Levelaufstieg*

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine Frage zum Levelaufstieg. Also ich habe jetzt 5 mal "Schwertkampf" trainiert, da es eine meiner Hauptfähigkeiten ist.
Im Spiel steht ja das man seine Hauptfähigkeiten trainieren muss um Level aufzusteigen, aber da passiert nichts...
Muss ich noch weitere anderen Fähigkeiten "einfach" trainieren bzw. so durchs umherlaufen erhöhen ? 
Und wenn man denn dann nun mal ein Level aufsteigt, passiert das wieder so wie bei Morrowind das man rasten muss ?


----------



## m-a-x (25. März 2006)

*AW: quest - choroll - untersuchung für die gräfin - need help*



			
				Vittra am 24.03.2006 22:51 schrieb:
			
		

> HUUUUUUU am 24.03.2006 19:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dazu noch ne Frage:


Spoiler



Wie "untersuche" ich den Teppich? Wenn ich den Teppich anschaue und das Aktivierungszeichen erscheint und mit Leertaste draufklicke passiert nichts. Und wo finde ich die Malsachen? meint ihr die Farbpalette in dem Zimmer wo das bild steht? Auch hier das gleiche, bei dem Bild erscheint das Aktivierungssymbol, wenn ich aktiviere passiert aber nichts.
Ansonsten hab ich glaube ich nen Pinsel bei Chanel im Zimmer gefunden, ansonsten aber nichts. Hab alles durchsucht, bis auf das Pult wo ein Stuhl so schräg angelehnt ist, auch hier passiert aber nichts wenn ich es durchsuchen will.



_EDIT: ok, scheint ein Bug zu sein, müsste das Pult öffnen können um weiterzukommen, klappt aber nicht (in nem anderen Forum gabs das gleiche Problem)

Super: hab mich bisher um 4 Quests gekümmert und in jedem gabs nen mehr oder weniger schwerwiegenden Bug! Bin etwas enttäuscht aber trotzdem macht der Rest spaß, hoffe da wird noch kräftig nachgebessert!_


----------



## Sombrero (25. März 2006)

*AW: Vampirismus*

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe bis hier hin, vielleicht könnt ihr aber noch posten, wie ich den Vampirismus gegebenenfalls wieder ganz loswerden kann, vllt mit einem Trank oder so etwas...


----------



## The_Sisko (25. März 2006)

*AW: Hauptquest*

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo ich große leere Seelensteine finde??


----------



## kiljeadeen (25. März 2006)

*AW: Lösung für die Fischschuppen-Quest | Tipps für die Arenakämpfe gesucht*



			
				Andy19 am 24.03.2006 18:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Batman1 am 24.03.2006 17:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin gleich nach dem Tutorialdungeon per schnellreisen zu der Stadt gereist, wo man den 1. Teil der Hauptquest macht. Im Norden der Stadt ist eine große Eiche und gleich nördlich davon das Haus der Kriegergilde. Oben im 1. Stock kann man beitreten.
Aufträge bekommt man aber nur in Anvil (kann man auch schnellreisen) und einer anderen Stadt - Name vergessen, aber man erfährt es beim Beitreten.

Die Magiergilde müßte auch nördlich der Eiche sein, aber etwas weiter hinten.


----------



## Red-Bird (25. März 2006)

*AW: Beste Waffen?*



			
				Zengal am 25.03.2006 10:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo bekommt man eigentlich die besten Waffen? Ich habe zur Zeit das Katana vom Main Quest, tut aber nur 5 Scaden. Und der Bogen mit 1 Schadenspunkt ist sowieso sinnlos.
> 
> Help plz




Beste Waffen ?!, also soweit ich weiß ist die beste waffen vom level abhänig oder ? 

naja ich hab auch nur ne 5 schaden schwert aber mein bogen hahaha...geh mal im wald umhersuchen irgendwann findest du vielleicht sone waldwache (das was in der stadt rumläuft auf bogen getrimmt  

den hab ich erschlagen und sein bogen geklaut. (6 Schaden) dafür musste ich zwar in den knast aber egal


----------



## Red-Bird (25. März 2006)

*Bogengilde*

hi,

Weiß jemand ob es sowas wie ne bogenschützengilde gibt ??


----------



## kiljeadeen (25. März 2006)

*AW: Levelaufstieg*



			
				irtool am 25.03.2006 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mal eine Frage zum Levelaufstieg. Also ich habe jetzt 5 mal "Schwertkampf" trainiert, da es eine meiner Hauptfähigkeiten ist.
> Im Spiel steht ja das man seine Hauptfähigkeiten trainieren muss um Level aufzusteigen, aber da passiert nichts...
> ...



Für eine neue Stufe brauchst du insgesamt 10 Erhöhungen deiner 7 Hauptfertigkeiten, die Kombination der Erhöhungen ist egal.

Wenn du dich von Beginn an stark spezialisiert hast, also eine superpassende Rasse zu deiner Klasse gewählt hast, dann tust du dir jetzt etwas schwerer beim Aufsteigen, da du schon höhere Werte hast und die langsamer steigen.


----------



## irtool (25. März 2006)

*AW: Levelaufstieg*



			
				kiljeadeen am 25.03.2006 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> irtool am 25.03.2006 10:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das heißt, einmal die 5 Trainingseinheiten und die restlichen 5 Erhöhungen dadurch das ich rumlaufe und zB. Zerstörungszauber benutze und so diese Fähigkeit erhöhe ?


----------



## Red-Bird (25. März 2006)

*AW: Levelaufstieg*



			
				irtool am 25.03.2006 12:07 schrieb:
			
		

> kiljeadeen am 25.03.2006 11:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nachdem du aufgestiegen bist musst du schlafen gehen aber NICHT RASTEN sonder schlafen (wen du kein haus hast im Hotel etc)


----------



## dasRudi (25. März 2006)

*Ewiger Ruhestand*

Hallo, ich habe bei der Mördergilde (Dunkle Bruderschaft) das quest "Ewiger Ruhestand" angenommen. Dabei  muss ich einen gewissen Militär umnieten der sich in einer Kaserne befindet. Ich kann ihn aber nicht töten. Wenn ich ihn direkt angreife kommen zu viele Wachen, und hoch schleichen kann ich ebenfalls nicht da der Raum zu hell ist un zu viele wachen vorhanden sind... Wie kann ich ihn  töten? ich würde das gerne oder diesen pfeil machen, da  mir ein offener Kampf besser gefällt...
THX im Vorraus.


----------



## dscsearcher19 (25. März 2006)

*AW: Vampirismus*

Hi,

kann mir mal einer sagen wie ich Vampirismus wieder los werde?


----------



## ZAM (25. März 2006)

*Diebesgilde beitreten.*



Spoiler



Das Haus mit dem Buch für die Aufnahmequest findet man ganz im Osten im Tempelbezirk der Kaiserstadt. 

Man sollte aber sofort nach Questbeginn per Map hinreisen, denn eure Konkurrentin wird dies auch tun, ausserdem wird sie auch zu dem Haus rennen.
Ihr müsst das schloss knacken und vor ihr zu dem alten Schreibtisch nordöstlich von der Tür aus gehen und das Buch herrausholen.


----------



## Sombrero (25. März 2006)

*AW: Vampirismus*

Ärgere mich jetzt auch schon eine ganze Zeit lang mit diesem verdammten Vampirismus herum und weiß einfach nicht, wie ich ihn wieder weg bekomme... Ist echt ätzend, vermießt mir echt so langsam den Spielspaß...   Ständig nimmt tagsüber der Energiebalken ab und die Schnellreisefktn. kann ich tagsüber auch nicht mehr benutzen weil das nicht geht während man Energie verliert. ÄTZEND!
Wäre auch tierisch dankbar wenn irgendjemand wüßte, wie man das wieder los wird...
BITTEEEEE!!!


----------



## TIGER1 (25. März 2006)

*AW: Vampirismus*

Habe mal eine Frage zu diesem Vampirismus.
Wann kommen denn die Gegner die dieses Gift in sich tragen.


----------



## uka (25. März 2006)

*Problem mit Martin!!!*

Hi, also ich hab folgendes Problem: Bei dem Quest findet den Erben muss ich Martin suchen und zurück zu Jauffre bringen, aber ich kann ihn nirgens finden.Die Markiereung auf der Karte zeigt zu Savlian Matius aber wenn ich mit dem rede passiert auch nix. Kann mir irgendwer helfen?? Danke im Voraus


----------



## baumi88 (25. März 2006)

*Durchbruch der Belagerung von Kvatch*

Hi

Ich hab bereits den gefangenen Soldaten gefunden und dem Wächter seinen Schlüssel abgenommen. 
Jetzt soll ich den Siegelstein entfernen um das Tor zu schliessen. Ich sollte glaub ich ganz nach oben in der Zitadelle oder so...
Bin jetzt schon über ne 3/4 Stunde rumgelaufen und find aber einfach ned den Siegelstein. 
Kann mir jemand sagen wo der is und wie ich dann da hin komme??? 


Andi


----------



## KaterTom (25. März 2006)

*AW: Levelaufstieg*



			
				Red-Bird am 25.03.2006 12:17 schrieb:
			
		

> irtool am 25.03.2006 12:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ausserdem wäre es hilfreich ab und zu mal ins Handbuch zu schauen...


----------



## masterofgothic (25. März 2006)

*Problem mit Vampirismus*

So ich hab mich mit Vampirismus angesteckt und ich weiß das man das durch zauber oder spende bei einem tempel (Kirche?) wieder wegkriegt. leider weiß ich nicht wie das geht, hab schon alles mögliche ausprobiert. also wie kann ich spenden?


----------



## KaterTom (25. März 2006)

*AW: quest - choroll - untersuchung für die gräfin - need help*



			
				Andy19 am 25.03.2006 01:25 schrieb:
			
		

> pobert2001 am 25.03.2006 00:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Der Friedhof in der Hauptstadt ist rund um den Palast.


----------



## Bad-Man (25. März 2006)

*Keine Magie Regeneration*

Hallo Leutz,

ich habe ein sehr ärgerliches Problem und weiß nicht woran es liegt.
Meine Magie will sich einfach nicht wieder regenrieren... habe keine Krankheiten und die Werte sind auch alle "blau". 

Es hilft kein "warten" oder "schlafen".... nichts.. das einzige was hilft ist Magietränke aber das kann doch nicht Sinn der Sache sein, oder?? 
Ich meine, wie soll man sich das denn leisten... und als Magier bin ich nun mal auf Magie angewiesen...

... ich bitte dringenst um Hilfe. 

Vielen, vielen Dank im voraus. 

MfG Badman


----------



## Rabowke (25. März 2006)

*AW: Keine Magie Regeneration*



			
				Bad-Man am 25.03.2006 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leutz,
> 
> ich habe ein sehr ärgerliches Problem und weiß nicht woran es liegt.
> Meine Magie will sich einfach nicht wieder regenrieren... habe keine Krankheiten und die Werte sind auch alle "blau".
> ...


Welches Sternzeichen hast du gewählt?


----------



## MisterMeister (25. März 2006)

*AW: Keine Magie Regeneration*



			
				Bad-Man am 25.03.2006 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leutz,
> 
> ich habe ein sehr ärgerliches Problem und weiß nicht woran es liegt.
> Meine Magie will sich einfach nicht wieder regenrieren... habe keine Krankheiten und die Werte sind auch alle "blau".
> ...



Ganz einfach, das leigt an deinem Sternzeichen, dem Astronach.
lies mal: http://www.oblivionorakel.de/Oblivion/sternzeichen.html

Dafür hast du 150 mehr mana


----------



## Bad-Man (25. März 2006)

*AW: Keine Magie Regeneration*



			
				MisterMeister am 25.03.2006 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Bad-Man am 25.03.2006 15:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ohh... erstmal vielen vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.
Aber dann hab ich als Magier ja das völlig miese Sternzeichen gewählt oder wie seht ihr das?? Habt ihr noch Tipps für mich, wie ich jetzt über die Runden kommen soll oder neu anfangen?

MfG Badman


----------



## dscsearcher19 (25. März 2006)

*AW: Problem mit Vampirismus*

Bruche 5 leere Seelensteine wo krieg ich die??


----------



## Filzlaus (25. März 2006)

*AW: Problem mit Vampirismus*

Ich untersuche gerade den Fall mit dem gestohlenen Gemälde. Bin auch bereits brav in den Westturm gepilgert (nach Anhörung der 4 Zeugenaussagen) und habe das das "seltsame Gemälde" gefunden (welches sicherlich das Portrait ist, nur übermalt o.ä.)
Dummerweise kann ich das aber nicht anwählen. Was muss ich tun?


----------



## MisterMeister (25. März 2006)

*AW: Problem mit Vampirismus*



			
				dscsearcher19 am 25.03.2006 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Bruche 5 leere Seelensteine wo krieg ich die??



Las mich raten, du willst dich heilen vom vampirismus?
Naja, ich hatte keine Chance.
Die Dinger gibts nur in Geschäften, doch innerhalb 5 sekunden am hellichten Tag bin ich tot, ich komme also in kein Geschäft, und Ncahts haben sie geschlossen.
Deshalb hab ich fast noch mal neu anfangen müssen.
ICh hätte nur kurz zur Kirche gehen müssen und die blöde Krankheit (anfangstation wegtun)


----------



## baumi88 (25. März 2006)

*AW: Problem mit Vampirismus*

edit: habs grade selber gefunden...
man war ich doof dass ich des ned gleich gefunden hab


----------



## MisterMeister (25. März 2006)

*AW: Keine Magie Regeneration*



			
				Bad-Man am 25.03.2006 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> MisterMeister am 25.03.2006 15:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, du hast einen +150 mana Bonus, das ist net schlecht, kauf dir halt viele mana regenerationstränke...
Aber besser wäre Sternzeichen "Magier" gewesen. Da haste zwar nur +50 mana mehr, dafür aber keine sonstigen Beeinträchtigungen.


----------



## Merchant (25. März 2006)

*Auftrag der Dunklen Bruderschaft: Mordinszenierung*

Hi,

muss für die Dunkle Bruderschaft einen Mord inszenieren,was auch geklappt hat,dann sollte ich 24h warten,um anschließend denjenigen aus der Gruft  in Chorrol quasie wiederzuerwecken.
Hier mein Problem:
Wie komme ich in die Gruft,denn die Tür öffnet sich nur mit Schlüssel,den ich allerdings nicht habe.Habe mir die Schlüssel der Priesterin geklaut,die funktionieren allerdings auch nicht.
usawg,

gz,
Merchant


----------



## Nahkampfbieber (25. März 2006)

*keine Dietriche und noch eine Sache*

Moin,

ehmmm ich hab leider zwei Probleme:
1. War ich im Marktviertel der 'Imerial City' schon in so ziehmlich jedem Laden, doch find ich nicht genug Dietriche :-/ Jemand ne Ahnung wo ich die in etwas größeren Stückzahlen erwerben kann?
2. Bei der Quest (Spoiler weiterlesen) 



Spoiler



(ebenfalls in Imperial City), wo man diesen einen Händler beschatten soll, der seine Waren zu spot Preisen verhöckert, komme ich partout nicht weiter! Ich gehe ihm nach, in ausreichendem Abstand, komme soweit, dass er sich mit einem Pelzhändler im Marktviertel trifft (an einem ausgehölten Baumstumpf) nun jetzt erwarte ich eigentlich irgend ein gespräch oder so, doch leider gar nix die stehen da gut 6h (inGame) rum und machen nix ... die Tante von der ich die Quest bekommen hab sagt mir weiterhin ich soll ihn beschatten, doch am Ende kommt er immer dort an und es passiert nix, nada, niente ... jemand ne Ahnung woran das liegt ?


----------



## pirx (25. März 2006)

*AW: Keine Magie Regeneration*



			
				MisterMeister am 25.03.2006 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ohh... erstmal vielen vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.
> Aber dann hab ich als Magier ja das völlig miese Sternzeichen gewählt oder wie seht ihr das?? Habt ihr noch Tipps für mich, wie ich jetzt über die Runden kommen soll oder neu anfangen?
> 
> MfG Badman





> Naja, du hast einen +150 mana Bonus, das ist net schlecht, kauf dir halt viele mana regenerationstränke...


Oder noch besser du lernst sie selber herstellen, mit Alchemie 'türlich   

Ausserdem, soviel ich mich noch an Morrowind erinnern kann, kommt man im späteren Spielverlauf mit der normalen Mana-Regenaration eh zu nichts und ist auch dauernd am trinken... soo schlecht ist Astronach für Magier nicht, denke ich.


----------



## HanFred (25. März 2006)

*AW: keine Dietriche und noch eine Sache*



			
				Nahkampfbieber am 25.03.2006 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> ehmmm ich hab leider zwei Probleme:
> 1. War ich im Marktviertel der 'Imerial City' schon in so ziehmlich jedem Laden, doch find ich nicht genug Dietriche :-/ Jemand ne Ahnung wo ich die in etwas größeren Stückzahlen erwerben kann?
> ...


1. bist du schon in der diebesgilde? wenn nicht, such sie halt. bei den "vorgesetzten" (name vergessen) kann man dann jeweils dietriche kaufen. aber k.a. in welchen stückzahlen, gekauft hab ich im game noch rein gar nichts... und ich werde wohl auch kaum was kaufen. 
2. 



Spoiler



diese quest hatte ich noch nicht, aber im baumstumpf drin ist nix?
hast du die beiden auch wirklich belauschen können? wie mal angequatscht oder so? ALLES versucht?


----------



## HanFred (25. März 2006)

*AW: Keine Magie Regeneration*



			
				pirx am 25.03.2006 18:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem, soviel ich mich noch an Morrowind erinnern kann, kommt man im späteren Spielverlauf mit der normalen Mana-Regenaration eh zu nichts und ist auch dauernd am trinken... soo schlecht ist Astronach für Magier nicht, denke ich.


aber in Oblivion regeneriert sich magicka extrem schnell. viel, enorm viel schneller als in Morrowind.


----------



## Nahkampfbieber (25. März 2006)

*AW: keine Dietriche und noch eine Sache*



			
				HanFred am 25.03.2006 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Nahkampfbieber am 25.03.2006 18:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja es bringt nicht wirklich etwas, wenn ich als ehrbarer Krieger, der Mitglied in der Kriegergilde ist, nun der Diebesgilde beitritt ... nunja und bei dem Quest habe ich alles versucht ... ich hab in Hörreichweite (max. und min.) gewartet doch es passierte nichts ... ich habe in den Baumstumpf geschaut und wieder nix ... hat noch keiner diese Quest angenommen ?


----------



## HUUUUUUU (25. März 2006)

*quest - choroll - die 3 finger II - need help*

es geht um die ausgestoßene magierin...sie sucht ein buch
so weit bin ich:


Spoiler



ich habe die quest auf beiden seiten gemacht...also ihr das buch die 3 finger beschafft und ihre belohnung bekommen...eine notiz die erklären soll wie man eine art blitzzauber erstellt...dann habe ich den gildenmeister in choroll davon berichtet.
ich soll nun das buch von der ausgestoßenen magierin wieder klauen und dem gildenmeister aushändigen eine empfehlung ist mir dann sicher...vorher wollt ich aber den blitzzauber erstellen und habe auch schon einen welkynd-stein...
wie läuft die prozedur an der säule bei wolkenspitze oder was muss ich als nächstes machen?


danke


----------



## willkeinen (25. März 2006)

*AW: quest - choroll - die 3 finger II - need help*

habe ne frage zum quest von schrein der azura
wo finde ich die irrlichter die ich zum opfern brauche????


----------



## m-a-x (25. März 2006)

*AW: keine Dietriche und noch eine Sache*



			
				Nahkampfbieber am 25.03.2006 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> naja es bringt nicht wirklich etwas, wenn ich als ehrbarer Krieger, der Mitglied in der Kriegergilde ist, nun der Diebesgilde beitritt ... nunja und bei dem Quest habe ich alles versucht ... ich hab in Hörreichweite (max. und min.) gewartet doch es passierte nichts ... ich habe in den Baumstumpf geschaut und wieder nix ... hat noch keiner diese Quest angenommen ?



Ich habs schon gelöst. Ich hab auch erst in etwas abstand zu denen gewartet aber nix ist passiert. Dann hab ich mich mal einfach zwischen die gestellt und dann fingen sie an zu labern und man konnte das quest weitermachen.   

Ist aber nicht der einzige Bug, ich hatte im weiteren Questverlauf noch 2 Stück, lass dich überraschen


----------



## Vittra (25. März 2006)

*AW: quest - choroll - die 3 finger II - need help*



			
				HUUUUUUU am 25.03.2006 19:05 schrieb:
			
		

> es geht um die ausgestoßene magierin...sie sucht ein buch
> so weit bin ich:
> 
> 
> ...



Mir scheint, wir spielen momentan parallel..
 



Spoiler



Du musst einfach an der Säule einen Schock-Zauber ausführen, wie in der Abschrift der Magierin beschrieben, dann bekommst du einen (zugegebenermaßen) schwachen Distanz-Schock-Zauber


----------



## HanFred (25. März 2006)

*AW: quest - choroll - die 3 finger II - need help*

ich hab auch mal ne kleine frage:
wie krieg ich stauraum für meine habseligkeiten? ich kann nicht besonders viel schleppen und habe gestern viel zeug verloren (nichts enorm wichtiges, aber es war recht viel), weil ich alles in eine bestimmte kiste getan habe und nach ein paar levelups war das  zeug natürlich verschwundibus.  
muss ich ein haus kaufen dafür (das könnte ich mir noch nicht leisten)?

und nochwas zu ner quest:


Spoiler



Granthir, oder wie der heisst... ist er einfach nur ein paranoider irrer oder ist irgend etwas dran an der geschichte? seine verdächtigen hab ich alle auf max gelabert und die wollten ihm allesamt nix böses. in seinen notizen (im keller seines hauses) steht aber etwas über den Mythic Dawn - orden... hat das nun was zu bedeuten oder nicht?





Spoiler



kriegt man die quest überhaupt zuende, ohne dass er entweder stirbt (sei es durch meine hand, die der wachen oder die seiner opfer) oder dass ich die verdächtigen meuchle?


----------



## HanFred (25. März 2006)

*AW: keine Dietriche und noch eine Sache*



			
				m-a-x am 25.03.2006 19:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist aber nicht der einzige Bug, ich hatte im weiteren Questverlauf noch 2 Stück, lass dich überraschen


ist es denn ein bug?
oft passieren gewisse dinge erst dann, wenn man wirklich anwesend ist und sozusagen "mittendrin statt nur dabei". nicht immer ganz logisch, aber was will man machen, sind ja auch nur scripte.


----------



## m-a-x (25. März 2006)

*AW: keine Dietriche und noch eine Sache*



			
				HanFred am 25.03.2006 20:22 schrieb:
			
		

> ist es denn ein bug?
> oft passieren gewisse dinge erst dann, wenn man wirklich anwesend ist und sozusagen "mittendrin statt nur dabei". nicht immer ganz logisch, aber was will man machen, sind ja auch nur scripte.



Nun ja, man soll sie ja "belauschen" und sie tauschen Dinge aus die sonst keiner mitbekommen soll. Von daher wäre es logisch, wenn man sich in ihre Nähe schleicht und dann das Gespräch beginnt... aber unmittelbar neben oder zwischen die beiden stellen ohne dass sie von einem Notiz nehmen und ihre Heimlichkeiten austauschen....naja.

Wenn es kein Bug ist, dann ist es zumindest unlogisch programmiert, vor allem weil bei einem anderen, ähnlichen Quest (in Skingrad) es auch klappt, dass das Gespräch beginnt wenn man irgendwo in der Nähe ist.


----------



## TobeBahr (25. März 2006)

*AW: keine Dietriche und noch eine Sache*

Zu Nahkampfbiebers Quest




Spoiler



Wenn du dem Händler folgst geht er ja zuerst in den Tempelbezirk, dort trifft er irgendeinen, unwichtigen, glatzköpfigen Kerl. Dort bin ich einfach weiter auf Abstand geblieben. Er geht dann weiter (Ich glaub der schläft nie   ) und trifft in einem Garten seinen Dealer. Dort muss man tatsächlich die beiden mit der Situation konfrontieren.


 Jetzt könntest du schon weiter kommen, Achtung ich poste wie es ausgeht. 



Spoiler



Schlussendlich bekommst du raus, das jemand (Name hab ich vergessen), Sachen  aus den Gräbern von Toten nimmt, du findest diesen in einer Gruft, als du ihm nachgehst, musst ihn und einen Mitstreiter besiegen, die Schaufel einstecken, sein Haus durchsuchen, dort seine "Totenliste" durchsuchen und dann wieder zum Händler geht. Ab da klärt sich das auf.


Viel Glück&Spaß


----------



## Patrick89 (25. März 2006)

*Unfreundlicher Mitbewerber*

Ich weiß bei der Nebenquest, die ich in der Hauptstadt erhalten habe, nicht mehr weiter. Bin jetzt so weit, dass ich einem Typen nachspionieren soll und in sein Haus gehen muss, wenn er gerade nicht drin ist. Dann habe ich gewartet und als ich reinwollte, kam die Meldung, dass er die Tür von innen verschlossen hat.
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Raminator (25. März 2006)

*AW: keine Dietriche und noch eine Sache*

hi,ich wollte mal fragen welche systemsoraussetzung man haben muss für The Elder Scrolls 4.ich meine könnte das spiel bei mir laufen mit ner readeon 7500?oder ist die zu alt?


----------



## spake (25. März 2006)

*Allg. und Questfragen*

Erst mal was Allgemeines: Gibt es in jeder Ayleidenruine einen Vardasstein und eine Ayleidenstatue? War in Rielle (östlich von Bruma) und hab da keine gefunden?

Hab leider keine Ahnung mehr wie die Quests heißen...

*1. * Kriegt man von Jensine im Zusmmenhang mit zu billigem Händler im Marktviertel 

Hab die 



Spoiler



Grabräuber


 gestellt und 



Spoiler



getötet


, soll nun die 



Spoiler



Überreste


 nach einem weiteren Hinweiß durchsuchen, da is aber nix, kann weder in der 



Spoiler



Gruft


 noch in seiner Wohnung irgendwas finden.

*2.* Gemälde der Fürstin in Chorrol gestohlen 

Hab das komische Bild im Westturm und die Utensilien bei 



Spoiler



Chanel


 gefunden, brauche aber auch hier noch einen Hinweis, den ich nicht finde


Muchas gracias im Vorraus,

spake


----------



## ZAM (25. März 2006)

*Questfragen*

Bei der Diebesquest in welcher man in die Universität eindringen muss gehts irgendwie nicht weiter. 

Wenn man den Stab vom Tisch nimmt kommt eine Questerweiterung man hätte die notiz abgelegt aber müsse noch eine Vitrine öffnen um den Stab herraus zu nehmen.  Man hat die Notiz aber noch in der Tasche, ebenso den Stab mitlerweile. Aber die Quest wird halt nicht beendet da es in dem Raum keine Vitrine gibt die man öffnen könnte und den Stab hat man bereits in der Tasche. 

....   Hoffentlich kommt bald n Patch


----------



## TobeBahr (25. März 2006)

*AW: Unfreundlicher Mitbewerber*



			
				Patrick89 am 25.03.2006 22:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß bei der Nebenquest, die ich in der Hauptstadt erhalten habe, nicht mehr weiter. Bin jetzt so weit, dass ich einem Typen nachspionieren soll und in sein Haus gehen muss, wenn er gerade nicht drin ist. Dann habe ich gewartet und als ich reinwollte, kam die Meldung, dass er die Tür von innen verschlossen hat.
> Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?





Spoiler



Da du wissen solltest, dass er nachts das Haus verlässt, um sich mit dem Händler zu treffen, wartest du einfach bis es Nacht ist, dann kannst du einbrechen!


----------



## Patrick89 (25. März 2006)

*AW: Allg. und Questfragen*



			
				spake am 25.03.2006 22:42 schrieb:
			
		

> *1. * Kriegt man von Jensine im Zusmmenhang mit zu billigem Händler im Marktviertel



Was hast du da gemacht, als es hieß, dass die Tür zu seinem Haus von Innen verschlossen ist?


----------



## TobeBahr (25. März 2006)

*AW: Allg. und Questfragen + Frage Vampirismus*



			
				spake am 25.03.2006 22:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Erst mal was Allgemeines: Gibt es in jeder Ayleidenruine einen Vardasstein und eine Ayleidenstatue? War in Rielle (östlich von Bruma) und hab da keine gefunden?
> 
> Hab leider keine Ahnung mehr wie die Quests heißen...
> 
> ...



zu 1. Glaube, den Fehler habe ich auch gemacht. 


Spoiler



Pack mal die Schaufel ein...



Scheiß Vampirismus . Ick will dat nit.  

Edit: Ich habe jetzt die 3 Tage der möglichen Heilfrist "verstreichen" lassen. Entweder hab ich vorhin im Thread nicht ordentlich gelesen oder es steht noch ned drin. Vielleicht bin ich auch nur zu müde... Auf jeden Fall, wie wird man jetzt nun die Vampirkrankheit los? Weil so richtig Bock auf nächtlich saugen hab ich nicht...Und passt auch irgendwie nich zu meinem Char   Ich wär recht dankbar für Hilfe. Und laden will ich eigentlich nicht, da ich versuche, dass Spiel durchzuspielen ohne ständiges Laden. Fehler macht jeder, aber irgndwie muss es doch zu allem eine Lösung geben?!


----------



## Raminator (25. März 2006)

*AW: keine Dietriche und noch eine Sache*



			
				Raminator am 25.03.2006 22:31 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,ich wollte mal fragen welche systemsoraussetzung man haben muss für The Elder Scrolls 4.ich meine könnte das spiel bei mir laufen mit ner readeon 7500?oder ist die zu alt?


kann mir jemand antworten?


----------



## pirx (25. März 2006)

*AW: Keine Magie Regeneration und "unvergessliche" Truhen*



			
				HanFred am 25.03.2006 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> aber in Oblivion regeneriert sich magicka extrem schnell. viel, enorm viel schneller als in Morrowind.


Trotzdem geht meiner Dunmer dauernd die Puste aus, also so oder so trinken. Schnelle Regenaration hin oder her 

Die Truhen Frage würde mich übrigens auch interessieren. Eventuell klappt das bei einer Truhe einer Gilde der man beigetreten ist?


----------



## pirx (25. März 2006)

*AW: keine Dietriche und noch eine Sache*



			
				Raminator am 25.03.2006 23:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Raminator am 25.03.2006 22:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bezweifle dass das Spiel mit der Karte laufen wird.

Gewöhnt euch bitte gefälligst an den richtigen Betreff in die Titel zu schreiben! Mit Dietrichen hat das nämlich rein gar nix zu tun..


----------



## spake (25. März 2006)

*AW: Allg. und Questfragen*



			
				Patrick89 am 25.03.2006 22:48 schrieb:
			
		

> spake am 25.03.2006 22:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




DIe Meldung ist bei mir nicht erschienen, sorry. Hab gewartet bis er rausgeht und bin dann eingebrochen. Die Tür war mit Dietrichen aufzukriegen.


----------



## MisterMeister (25. März 2006)

*AW: keine Dietriche und noch eine Sache*



			
				pirx am 25.03.2006 23:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Raminator am 25.03.2006 23:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lol, ohne Dx9 Karte startet Oblivion nichtmal, und das ist eine DX7 Karte


----------



## Vittra (25. März 2006)

*Gestohlenes Gemälde der Fürstin in Chorrol*



			
				spake am 25.03.2006 22:42 schrieb:
			
		

> *2.* Gemälde der Fürstin in Chorrol gestohlen
> 
> Hab das komische Bild im Westturm und die Utensilien bei
> 
> ...



Möchte ja nicht klugscheißern, aber das Problem wurde bereits zwei Seiten zuvor erläutert...

Also nochmal:


Spoiler



Wichtig ist die Befragung aller Beteiligten, anschließend alle drei Hinweise finden:
- Malfarben in Chanels Zimmer
- Gemälde im Westturm(unten)
- Farbflecken auf dem Teppich im Speisesaal
Der Rest erklärt sich dann von alleine.


----------



## willkeinen (25. März 2006)

*AW: Allg. und Questfragen + Frage Vampirismus*



			
				TobeBahr am 25.03.2006 22:48 schrieb:
			
		

> spake am 25.03.2006 22:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




es gibt einen quest der heißt heilmittel gegen vampirismus...dafür musst du erstma die mitgliedschaft in der magiergilder erhalten alles machen und bei dem typ in der geheimen universität da gibts als gesprächsauswahl heilmittel gegen vampirismus bin au vampir und mich nervt das auch^^


----------



## Andy19 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Allg. und Questfragen + Frage Vampirismus*



			
				TobeBahr am 25.03.2006 22:48 schrieb:
			
		

> spake am 25.03.2006 22:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TIGER1 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Allg. und Questfragen + Frage Vampirismus*

Hi
Ich habe mal eine Frage, ich spiele jetzt schon fast 12 Stunden und bin auch schon ganz schön weit. Wenn ich aber speichern will steht da immer Stufe 1. Wann ändert sich das denn mal.
Das 2 problem, bei meinen Eigenschaften wo auch die Hauptfertigkeiten stehen , ist unten so ein Balken der den Stufenvortschritt zeigt, der steht bei mir jedoch schon seit Stunden still. Ich bekomme einfach nicht angezeigt das ich eine Stufe aufsteigen kann.


----------



## Vittra (26. März 2006)

*AW: Allg. und Questfragen*

Dir ist schon bewusst, dass du deine Hauptfertigkeiten auch benutzen musst, um aufzusteigen?
Ansonsten riecht das eher nach einem Bug.
Hast du schon deine Main Skills gesteigert, oder sind die noch auf Startniveau?


----------



## TobeBahr (26. März 2006)

*AW: Allg. und Questfragen + Frage Vampirismus*



			
				willkeinen am 25.03.2006 23:59 schrieb:
			
		

> TobeBahr am 25.03.2006 22:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dank dir, hab auch gerade diesen Quest begonnen. Du bringst einem ja richtig Vorfreude auf den Quest.   Na mal schauen wie lang das dauert....


----------



## TIGER1 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Allg. und Questfragen*



			
				Vittra am 26.03.2006 00:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Dir ist schon bewusst, dass du deine Hauptfertigkeiten auch benutzen musst, um aufzusteigen?
> Ansonsten riecht das eher nach einem Bug.
> Hast du schon deine Main Skills gesteigert, oder sind die noch auf Startniveau?



Also der Schwertkampf ist schon weit über 40. Und die anderen Hauptfertigkeiten sind auch schon sehr hoch.
Wortgewandheit ist noch auf dem standartlevel glaube ich, kann ich das auch irgendwo trainieren?


----------



## Wuz (26. März 2006)

*AW: quest - choroll - die 3 finger II - need help*



			
				HanFred am 25.03.2006 20:16 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab auch mal ne kleine frage:
> wie krieg ich stauraum für meine habseligkeiten? ich kann nicht besonders viel schleppen und habe gestern viel zeug verloren (nichts enorm wichtiges, aber es war recht viel), weil ich alles in eine bestimmte kiste getan habe und nach ein paar levelups war das  zeug natürlich verschwundibus.
> muss ich ein haus kaufen dafür (das könnte ich mir noch nicht leisten)?



Das würde ich auch gern mal Wissen...
Atm hab ich unglaublich viel Zeug zwischengelagert In Jaufres Truhe wo man sich am Anfang der Hauptquest bedienen darf. Wenn das alles verschwindet wäre das ziemlich finster.
In Chorrol meint die Dame brauche ich mehr Ruf, also wenn ich berühmt wäre könnte ich wieder kommen. 

Wo anders habe ich es noch nicht probiert ,aber habe woanders gelesen ,in der Kaiserstadt kann man ne Hütte für 2000 kaufen ...aber keine Ahnung wo?!? Zum Kaiser komm ich ja schlecht . Die anderen Häuser kann man wohl immer beim Grafen der jeweiligen Stadt erstehen. Nen Grafen in der Kaiserstadt kenn ich auch net. 

Das eilt wirklich. Wo kann ich mein Stuff sicher unterbringen ...da ich jetzt nen Stab gefunden habe der für max. 7300 gekauft werden würde, aber ihn nicht an den erst Besten Händler abgeben will... bzw kennt wer jemand der viel Geld springen lässt oder allg. sehr vermögend ist?


----------



## TIGER1 (26. März 2006)

*AW: quest - choroll - die 3 finger II - need help*

Hi, ich schreibe einfach nochmal neu da ich noch ein paar ander Fragen habe, hoffe ihr könnt mir die beantworten.

Ich spiele jetzt seit 12 Stunden, habe den verschollenen Sohn schon gefunden und ihn in die Berge gebracht, ich bin auch schon Großmeister geworden aber trotzdem wird mir nur Stufe 1 angezeigt wenn ich speicher. Ist das normal?
2: Wenn ich in den Eigenschaften von meinen Charakter angucke bin ich beim Schwertkampf weit über 50, die andere fertigkeiten sind kaum ausgebildet außer Blocken. Die andere sind noch sehr niedrig, ist das der Grund warum mir immer nur Stufe 1 angezeigt wird.
3: Gibt es einen lehrer der mich im Nahkampf ausbilden kann? Bin jetzt schon so weit das ich ehrlich gesagt keine Bock habe mit der Faust zu kämpfen.
Edit: Ich habe einen gefunden der mich ausbilden könnte doch das problem ist das ich schon zuviel gelernt habe, also ich denke damit sind die Punkte gemeint die ich gekauft habe. Heißt das jetzt ich muss dauernt mit meinen Fäusten rumrennen und die Gegner töten damit ich endlich aufsteigen kann?
Und wie verdammt nochmal lerne ich Wortgewandheit? Was ist das überhaupt, ist das das wenn ich einen Charakter anspreche und ich ihn bestechen kann oder was?
3: Beim Endkampf gegen den Großmeister hatte ich überhaupt keine probleme da mein Gegner sich nicht bewegte, er sagte nur die ganze Zeit das ich ihn umlegen soll. War das normal oder war das nur ein Bug? Als ich den Großmeister dann endlich gekillt hatte stand da ich wurde bei meinem Mord beobachtet. Was soll das denn jetzt schon wieder?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Rey-619 (26. März 2006)

Wie kann ich Sachen aus meinem Inventar rausnehmen? Wenn ich einen Schrank oder so etwas öffne, kann ich ja die Sachen dort ablagern, aber wie kann ich das z.B. mitten in der Wildnis?


----------



## fragfactor_ (26. März 2006)

Hallo!

hab mal ne frage zum *Quest: Sanguin*

man muss da vor diesem Denkmal eine Opfergabe machen, und zwar einen sogenannten "Cyrodilischen Branntwein"  , den hab ich nun gefunden ( war in irgendeinem Raum in der Bergfestung wo man Martin hinbringt) , nun hab ich aber keine Ahnung wie man dem nun opfern soll/kann. Scheint ja ein Nebenquest zu sein, nun  macht mich das aber stutzig da ich ja schon den besagten Wein gefunden hab, vielleicht weiss jemand Rat!

btw.: gibts schon irgendwo ne Oblivion Komplettlösung?

mfg


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. März 2006)

*AW: Vampirismus*



			
				dscsearcher19 am 25.03.2006 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> kann mir mal einer sagen wie ich Vampirismus wieder los werde?





Spoiler



Tipp: Kirche aufsuchen



Schade finde ich, dass man diesmal kein Werwolf werden kann. Naja vielleicht kommt ja noch ein Addon


----------



## TobeBahr (26. März 2006)

*AW: quest - choroll - die 3 finger II - need help*



			
				TIGER1 am 26.03.2006 01:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, ich schreibe einfach nochmal neu da ich noch ein paar ander Fragen habe, hoffe ihr könnt mir die beantworten.
> 
> 1.Ich spiele jetzt seit 12 Stunden, habe den verschollenen Sohn schon gefunden und ihn in die Berge gebracht, ich bin auch schon Großmeister geworden aber trotzdem wird mir nur Stufe 1 angezeigt wenn ich speicher. Ist das normal?
> 2: Wenn ich in den Eigenschaften von meinen Charakter angucke bin ich beim Schwertkampf weit über 50, die andere fertigkeiten sind kaum ausgebildet außer Blocken. Die andere sind noch sehr niedrig, ist das der Grund warum mir immer nur Stufe 1 angezeigt wird.
> ...



1. Das kommt halt auf deine Klasse an, wenn du Blocken und Schwertkampf nicht als Hauptfähigkeiten hast, aber nur diese steigerst, dann wird das nicht. Ansonsten hört sich das doch sehr mysteriös an. Ich bin auch Großmeister, habe nur Nebenquests erledigt und inzwischen wenigstens Level 6.
2. siehe 1.  Ich würde mich aber auch immer um andere Attribute kümmern, wobei das bei mir nahezu automatisch geht...
3. Töte halt wahlweise Wölfe oder kleines Getier mit den Fäusten. Wortgewandheit lernst du automatisch bei dem Überzeugungsspiel, immer schön Nötigen, Prahlen, Bewundern und Witzeln .
4.Müsstest du durch die Story rausgefunden haben^^ 



Spoiler



Wenn du die Identität des Grauen Prinzen geklärt hast, ist dieser extrem niedergeschlagen, da er ja keinen adligen Vater hat, sondern einen Vampir. Er sieht sich selbst dadurch als ne Art Bastard und will deswegen sterben. Also bittet er dich darum. Ich war allerdings auch leicht enttäuscht, als der sich nicht wehrte , schließlich hatte ich extra für den Kerl alles auf Vordermann gebracht. Das mit dem Mord könnte eventuell mit der Dunklen Bruderschaft zusammenhängen, was ich aber noch nicht so genau weiß.



PS:@Shadow: Ich glaube, das "Vielleicht" kannst du weglassen.


----------



## kiljeadeen (26. März 2006)

*AW: Lösung für die Fischschuppen-Quest | Tipps für die Arenakämpfe gesucht*



			
				NeO126 am 24.03.2006 18:17 schrieb:
			
		

> WO BEKOMME ICH HEILTRÄNKE HER ? DANKE ( caps lock war beabsichtigt)



Finden oder selber machen. Du findest immer wieder Pilze und Lebensmittel, die man mittels Alchemie in Tränke umwandeln kann und Alchemie läßt sich superschnell leveln. vorallem Lebensmittel findet man in den Städten in den Kisten und kann sie auch sehr billig bei den Händlern kaufen.

Geh einfach ins Inventory, klick auf das Alchemiezeugs und dann auf den Mörser (oder wie das heißt). Dann kommt ein neues Fenster und du kannst Zutaten wählen. Wähle eine, die Lebensenergie wiederherstellt und wenn du eine 2. wählst, werden dir nur mehr solche angezeigt, die ebenfalls diese Eigenschaft haben. Dann nur mehr auf Trank erstellen und schon hast du deine eigenen Tränke.

Leider sind anfangs die Zutaten für Lebensenergie eher selten, aber mach inzwischen massig Ausdauertränke. So kommst du leicht zu Geld und dein Alchemieskill steigt. Ich bin schon soweit, daß ich 3 der 4 Wirkungen der Zutaten sehe und so ist es natürlich leichter, eine Kombination zu finden.

Wenn du mehr als 2 Zutaten einsetzt, werden die Tränke stärker. Außerdem gibt es noch zusätzliche Alchemieausrüstung, die die Tränke auch verbessert. Ich hab diese Ausrüstung einfach bei der Magiergilde mitgehen lassen, denn sobald man Mitglied ist, kann man das gefahrlos nehmen.


----------



## kiljeadeen (26. März 2006)

*AW: Levelaufstieg*



			
				irtool am 25.03.2006 12:07 schrieb:
			
		

> kiljeadeen am 25.03.2006 11:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja. Mußt halt schaun, welches deine 7 Hauptferigkeiten sind. Alle Steigerungen helfen dir letztlich irgendwie, aber neues Level gibts nur mit diesen 7.

Manche Skills lassen sich leichter steigern als andere. Akrobatik (oder Athleik?) ist beispielsweise leicht, du brauchst nur dumm herumhüpfen, während du durch die Gegenlaufst, während du beim anderen einfach immer im Rennenmodus bleibst.

Leicht geht auch Feilschen (einfach Sachen kaufen verkaufen), die offensiven Kampfskills (egal ob Zauber oder Dreschflegel) und Alchemie.

Schwer sind die passiven Skills wie Rüstungsfertigkeiten oder aktive Skills, die man nicht so oft anwenden kann, wie Schlösser öffnen (solange man kein Dieb ist und überall einbricht).

Der Levelaufstieg ist aber nicht so wichtig, da sich die Gegner anpassen. Wer primär Skills wählt, die sich schnell steigern lassen, aber im Kampf nichts bringen, bekommt mit steigendem Level immer härtere Gegner, ist selbst aber nicht wirklich für diese gerüstet - was bringt einem Feilschen schon im Kampf?

Sobald du das lvlup Symbols hast, mußt du in einem Bett schlafen und schon kannst du 3 Attribute erhöhen und bekommst Lebensenergie und Mana.


----------



## kiljeadeen (26. März 2006)

*AW: Keine Magie Regeneration*



			
				Bad-Man am 25.03.2006 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> MisterMeister am 25.03.2006 15:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich habe bisher kaum Gegner getroffen, die auf mich zaubern, also würde ich an deiner Stelle neu anfangen. Atronach scheint für Magier ungeeignet zu sein, ist aber u.U. für Krieger oder Diebe recht nützlich, da man so eine 50%ige Immunität gegen Zauber bekommt.


----------



## kiljeadeen (26. März 2006)

*AW: keine Dietriche und noch eine Sache*



			
				Nahkampfbieber am 25.03.2006 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> ehmmm ich hab leider zwei Probleme:
> 1. War ich im Marktviertel der 'Imerial City' schon in so ziehmlich jedem Laden, doch find ich nicht genug Dietriche :-/ Jemand ne Ahnung wo ich die in etwas größeren Stückzahlen erwerben kann?



Wieso sind dir die denn ausgegangen? Als ich aus dem Gefängnis raus bin, hatte ich um die 40 - die kannst du doch noch nicht alle kaputt gemacht haben, oder?


----------



## kiljeadeen (26. März 2006)

*AW: Keine Magie Regeneration*



			
				pirx am 25.03.2006 18:46 schrieb:
			
		

> MisterMeister am 25.03.2006 16:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bist du sicher? Ich kann gar nicht so schnell zaubern, wie sich mein Mana regeneriert. Habe bisher keinen einzigen Trank gebraucht. Im Moment spielt sich das Spiel für mich wie ein Shooter mit unendlicher Munition.


----------



## kiljeadeen (26. März 2006)

*AW: Allg. und Questfragen*



			
				TIGER1 am 26.03.2006 00:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Vittra am 26.03.2006 00:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Wert selber ist egal, wichtig ist nur, ob er nachdem du deine Klasse am Ende des Gefängnisses gewählt hast, gestiegen ist. Du brauchst 10 Steigerungen in den 7 Skills, damit du ein Level aufsteigst und das geht nur, indem du diese Skills benutzt oder dich von Trainern trainieren läßt.

Was hast du denn für Hauptskills gewählt und was spielst du? (Magier, Krieger,...).


----------



## DrHasenbein (26. März 2006)

*wie negativen Effekt von Glück wegbekommen*

Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem GLÜCKS-Wert im Spiel.

Anfangs dachte ich, das wäre vielleicht nur vorrübergehend und ich habs nicht weiter beachtet, aber inzwischen (mit LvL 5) mach ich mir nun doch langsam Sorgen

da steht in der zugehörigen Spalte seit dem Tutorial-Dungeon eine rote 8

Rot bedeutet ja anscheinend, dass irgend ein negativer Effekt den Wert beeinflusst. Nur welcher? Wie bekomm ich mein GLÜCK zurück? Was kann ich tun, damit der Wert nicht mehr in rot erscheint? 

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## olstyle (26. März 2006)

*Erstes Tor schliessen*



Spoiler



Bis jetzt habe ich mich hochgekämpft und den Gefangenen gefunden sowie seinem Wächter den Schlüssel abgenommen. Mit dem Schlüssel kann ich ja nun in dem Turm von dem aus man über eine Brücke zum Gefangenemturm kam eine Etage höher.Da komme ich irgendwie nicht weiter, der Quest-Pfeil schickt mich immer in die Mitte des Turms um dann wieder auf die Tür zu zeigen aus der ich gerade gekommen bin.


Wo muss ich hin?
mfg Olstyle


----------



## pobert2001 (26. März 2006)

*Gilden*

will jetzt nicht schon wieder alles durchlesen  
aber die Frage kam glaube noch nicht...
Kann ich bei mehreren Gilden/Gruppen beitreten?
Bin momentan bei den Klingen (wegen den coolen Samurai-Schwertern)
hab jetzt noch diese Aufnahmepüfung für die dunkle Bruderschaft bestanden
nachdem ich Großmeister der Arena geworden bin 
aber die Kriegergilde würde mir auch gefallen...
kann ich nun bei 2 Gilden mitmachen?
Gibt es auch eine möglichkeit sozusagen auszutreten?

Achso die Rüstung der kaiserlichen Palastwachen sieht echt cool aus...
meint ihr man kann die irgendwan bekommen?


----------



## LordMephisto (26. März 2006)

*AW: Erstes Tor schliessen*



			
				olstyle am 26.03.2006 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Du musst hoch. Da ist so eine rote "Konstruktion". Keine Ahnung wie ich die passend beschrieben soll, aber da musst du hoch.


----------



## Red-Bird (26. März 2006)

*AW: Gilden*



			
				pobert2001 am 26.03.2006 11:52 schrieb:
			
		

> will jetzt nicht schon wieder alles durchlesen
> aber die Frage kam glaube noch nicht...
> Kann ich bei mehreren Gilden/Gruppen beitreten?
> Bin momentan bei den Klingen (wegen den coolen Samurai-Schwertern)
> ...



Jo, Hi pass auf ..also:

Na klar kannst du mehreren Gilden beitreten ich bin auch Arenakämpfer,Meuchelmörder und Kämpfer  
Ob man austreten kann weiß ich leider nich 
 

So zur Rüstung..ich fand sie auch ganz gut und es ist auch ziemlich einfacvh sie zu bekommen du must dir nur der cosequenzen bewusst sein ..also ...abends läuft immer min.1 Wache mit pfärd um die kaiserstadt. der vorteil: der typ ist allein. ein schneller kampf (ok ok leicht ises nicht) und der typ ist tod. jetzt kannst du dir von rüstung bis pferd alles aneignes ABER wen du das nächste mal in der stadt bist wirst du gefangen genomen und deine atribute sinken ...(ich konnte meine sachen dan aber dennoch behalten *freu*)


----------



## Rey-619 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Gilden*

Wie kann ich Sachen aus meinem Inventar wegwerfen?


----------



## olstyle (26. März 2006)

*AW: Erstes Tor schliessen*



			
				LordMephisto am 26.03.2006 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle am 26.03.2006 11:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Es gibt zwei Türen die man mit dem Schlüssel öffnen kann, ich habe natürlich immer die falsche genommen   , mitlerweile ist die Stadt schon gerettet.


----------



## Wuz (26. März 2006)

*AW: Gilden*



			
				Rey-619 am 26.03.2006 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann ich Sachen aus meinem Inventar wegwerfen?



Ganz einfach Shift und Linksklick sollten die Sachen rausfliegen...

so on wuz


----------



## Ralle0710 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Gilden*



			
				Rey-619 am 26.03.2006 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann ich Sachen aus meinem Inventar wegwerfen?



Links Shift + linke Maustaste


Gleich auch ´ne Frage:
Wo, zum Kuckuck, finde ich in der Kaiserstadt die Gilde der Kämpfer?
Danke!


----------



## pobert2001 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Gilden*



			
				Red-Bird am 26.03.2006 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> pobert2001 am 26.03.2006 11:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Rüstung hab ich mir jetzt geholt 
Wollte zwar diese Gold/Silberne von der Palastwachen  aber die
ist auch gut  hab jetzt Rüstung 38  
Kann ich mein Schwert und meine Rüstung dauerhaft verzaubern?
ich hab zwar auch ein verzauberten Brustpanzer würde aber meine
neue Rüstung gerne auch verzaubern... bin aber nur ein Krieger
hab eigentlich schon fast alle Shops in der Hauptstadt durchsucht...


----------



## BluBJungE (26. März 2006)

*AW: Gilden*

Moin. Ab wann kann ich eigentlich geklaute Gegenstände verkaufen?


----------



## Bf2razor (26. März 2006)

*AW: Gilden*



			
				BluBJungE am 26.03.2006 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin. Ab wann kann ich eigentlich geklaute Gegenstände verkaufen?






Kannste erst wenn du der Diebesgilde angehörst, dann kann man das Zeug an Hehler verkaufen.


----------



## Bf2razor (26. März 2006)

*AW: Gilden*

Yo, brauche selbst mal Hilfe. Ich komm in deiser Stadt Choroll .. oder so nicht weiter.Ich soll für die Fürstin der Stadt einen Gemäldedieb ermitteln .Ich hab das Malzeug und das versteckte Bild der Hausdame gefunden und wie gehts weiter ?


----------



## Vittra (26. März 2006)

*AW: Gilden*



			
				Bf2razor am 26.03.2006 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Yo, brauche selbst mal Hilfe. Ich komm in deiser Stadt Choroll .. oder so nicht weiter.Ich soll für die Fürstin der Stadt einen Gemäldedieb ermitteln .Ich hab das Malzeug und das versteckte Bild der Hausdame gefunden und wie gehts weiter ?



Seite 2 und 5 in diesem Thread...Suchfunktion.


----------



## pobert2001 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Gilden*

wurde schon mal auf seite 5 und 6 besprochen
hab das Zeug auch gefunden  auch die Farbflecken auf dem
Teppich im Speisesaal aber Chanel will nicht gestehen...
was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Vittra (26. März 2006)

*AW: Gilden*



Spoiler



Bei höherem ansehen wird sie gestehen...Bestech sie einfach!


----------



## KONNAITN (26. März 2006)

*Die Täuschung der Sirenen*



			
				Ralle0710 am 26.03.2006 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Gleich auch ´ne Frage:
> Wo, zum Kuckuck, finde ich in der Kaiserstadt die Gilde der Kämpfer?
> Danke!


Wenn ich mich nicht irre gibt es da keine Kämpfer-Gilde. Ich habe jedenfalls auch eine Weile gesucht und nichts gefunden. Beitreten kannst du aber z.B. in Cheydinhal.

Kurze Frage zur Kämpfer-Quest (Anvil) *Die Täuschung der Sirenen*:

Also es geht um diese diebischen Bräute, die ich unschädlich machen soll. Für nähere Infos soll ich mit Gogan sprechen. Der ist allerdings in seinem Haus (vermute ich jedenfalls), das abgeschlossen ist und für mich auch nicht zu knacken ist. Wie komme ich zu ihm? Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich zuerst ein schweres Türschloß knacken muss, obwohl mich seine Frau zu ihm geschickt hat. Irgendjemand ne Ahnung?


----------



## pobert2001 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Gilden*



			
				Vittra am 26.03.2006 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Bei höherem ansehen wird sie gestehen...Bestech sie einfach!





Spoiler



das mit dem bestechen hatte nicht funktioniert... war so auf 85
hab als erstes alle befragt dann bild gefunden dann die Farbflecken auf dem Teppich aber Chanel gesteht einfach nicht  die Gräfin hat mir dann noch mal gesagt wer alles zugang hatte  also wieder alle befragt  aber es geht nicht weier....


----------



## masterofgothic (26. März 2006)

*AW: Gilden*

wie kann ich meine attribute wiederherstellen, in morrowind war das ja an tempeln. aber wenn ich auf einen altar klicke steht da ich bin gesegnet aber ich kann nichts spenden und somit bleiben meine attribute rot


----------



## Codman (26. März 2006)

*AW: Die Täuschung der Sirenen*



			
				KONNAITN am 26.03.2006 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ralle0710 am 26.03.2006 12:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nö bin da auch grad am verzweifeln^^


----------



## KONNAITN (26. März 2006)

*AW: Die Täuschung der Sirenen*



			
				Codman am 26.03.2006 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> KONNAITN am 26.03.2006 14:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab's inzwischen geschafft das Türschloß zu knacken und konnte so mit Gogan sprechen. Nicht die sauberste Art, aber ich habe keine andere Möglichkeit gefunden um da weiterzukommen.


----------



## irtool (26. März 2006)

*Margarte (Kämpfergilde)*

Servus,


also ich bin gerade bei der Quest dran die ich für die "Saufköpfe" der Kämpfergilde besorgen soll die arbeitslos in Leyawiin rumhängen.
Ich habe nun diese Margarte gefunden die gerne Ogerzähne und Minotaurenhörner haben möchte - frisch.
Allerdings will sie erst das ich ihr was anderes besorge damit sie weiß ob sie mir vertrauen kann 
Nun, im Buch steht jetzt nur was von den oben genannten zwei Alchemie-Zutaten, aber nichts von der Zutat die ich ihr als Vertrauensbeweis bringen soll, den Namen davon hab ich leider auch vergessen 
Das Problem nun ist, dass ich diese Frau nirgentwo finde und ihr Haus verschlossen ist.
Weiß jemand wo ich die zwei Zutaten finden kann.. also wo ich Oger und Minotauren finde und welche Zutat sie haben möchste damit sie weiß ob sie mir vertrauen kann ?

Mfg irtool


----------



## daCarter (26. März 2006)

*Belagerung von Kvatch*

das Burgtor ist verschlossen ich hab mir aus der kapelle von idian den schlüssel geholt und soll nun einen weg durch die stadt finden zu irgendnem pförtner haus ich bin schon zig mal um die brug rum und hab versucht irgendwie über die trümmer zu kommen aber klappt nix kann mir wer nen tipp geben wo ich da lang muss ?


----------



## TIGER1 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Belagerung von Kvatch*

Danke für die Antworten, ich weiß warum ich kein Level aufgestiegen bin, ich habe nicht geschlafen.
Das war das problem.


----------



## pobert2001 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Belagerung von Kvatch*



Spoiler



musst glaube wieder zurück in die Kirche und dort jemanden der Soldaten ansprechen  du wirst auf jeden fall hingeführt...


----------



## Red-Bird (26. März 2006)

*AW: Die Täuschung der Sirenen*



			
				KONNAITN am 26.03.2006 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Codman am 26.03.2006 15:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




öhhmm das ist garnicht so schwer..also . Einfach warten im 4 Stunden Takt irgendwan ist die tür offen (warten auf "T" wers nicht weiß)


----------



## Red-Bird (26. März 2006)

*AW: Margarte (Kämpfergilde)*



			
				irtool am 26.03.2006 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> 
> also ich bin gerade bei der Quest dran die ich für die "Saufköpfe" der Kämpfergilde besorgen soll die arbeitslos in Leyawiin rumhängen.
> ...



Bin gerade an der gleichen stellen...die will irgend was mit e elip... kp naja warte einfach vorm haus dan is die tür wieder offen....die sagt ber das gleiche..mit ogern etc. must du die garnicht erst anlegen, vergiss es ich hab mal ein ogar auf nem berg getroffen ...mit denen kan man nicht reden  trust me

Ps.: bei mir stehts auch net im journal




> das Burgtor ist verschlossen ich hab mir aus der kapelle von idian den schlüssel geholt und soll nun einen weg durch die stadt finden zu irgendnem pförtner haus ich bin schon zig mal um die brug rum und hab versucht irgendwie über die trümmer zu kommen aber klappt nix kann mir wer nen tipp geben wo ich da lang muss ?




EWinfach zurück in die kapelle und unten durch (da is ne tür) 

Ps.: wen das das war ...


----------



## Mancini (26. März 2006)

*Diebesgilde: Armantius Allectus*

Hab den Auftrag von der Diebesgilde bekommen,vor meinen 2 anderen Mitbewerbern zur Aufnahme in die Diebesgilde das tagebuch von Armantius Allectus zu finden.in seinem Haus im Tempelbezirk in der Imperialen Hauptstadt finde ich es nicht.Weiss einer Rat ?


----------



## masterofgothic (26. März 2006)

*AW: Diebesgilde: Armantius Allectus*



			
				Mancini am 26.03.2006 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab den Auftrag von der Diebesgilde bekommen,vor meinen 2 anderen Mitbewerbern zur Aufnahme in die Diebesgilde das tagebuch von Armantius Allectus zu finden.in seinem Haus im Tempelbezirk in der Imperialen Hauptstadt finde ich es nicht.Weiss einer Rat ?



muss dich ziemlich beeilen, am besten hauste direkt nachdem du den auftrag hast die schnell reise funktion rein und gehste sofort in das haus.
dann gehste direkt nach rechts hinten zu dem schreibtisch, da ist das tagebuch drin


----------



## Monstermic (26. März 2006)

*AW: Diebesgilde: Armantius Allectus*

Ich habe folgendes Problem: 

Habe mir in Cheyindal ein neues Pferd für schlappe 5000 Tacken gekauft. 
Das is auch wirklich verdammt schnell, ABER: 

Es trabt langsam weg, sobald ich absteige.  
Das is besonders ärgerlich, wenn man aus nem Dungeon kommt und man findet es nich wieder......

Kennt eine die Lösung für das Problem ?
Oder weiß jemand warum es wegläuft ?


----------



## irtool (26. März 2006)

*AW: Margarte (Kämpfergilde)*



			
				Red-Bird am 26.03.2006 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> irtool am 26.03.2006 15:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, du hast den Elip Kram gefunden und dann war die Tür wieder offen ?
Bei mir ist die Tür bisher immer zu gewesen. Zu jeder Tageszeit.


----------



## babajager (26. März 2006)

*Questproblem [Frage] in Cheydinhal: Mann auf die Straße gestzt.*

Ich habe in Cheydinhal eine Quest angenommen in der es unteranderem darum geht das der neue Hauptmann der Wachen mit sinnlosen Strafen daher Kommt und einer der Dorfbewohner aus seinem Haus Geworfen wurde.

Das Problem ist ich soll mit dem Hauptmann der Wachen Sprechen aber der Will mit mir nicht Reden:

Wie kann ich den Wachmann überzeugen das er mit den Nötigen Informationen Rausrückt ?


----------



## pobert2001 (26. März 2006)

*Unterstützung für Bruma (Hauptquest)*

war jetzt schon in fast allen Städten um Unterstützung anzufordern
außer in Kvatch und der Haupstadt  aber in der Hauptstadt komme ich nicht
zum Ältestenrat zu diesem typen....


Spoiler



bin dann dem symbol auf der map gefolgt--->in den Baumgarten-->Kanalisation  komme ich nur so in den Palast?  schaffe es aber irgendwie
nicht nur in die nähe zu kommen  laufe irgendwie nur außen um die Stadt....


----------



## ZAM (26. März 2006)

*AW: Questfragen*



			
				ZAM am 25.03.2006 22:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Diebesquest in welcher man in die Universität eindringen muss gehts irgendwie nicht weiter.
> 
> Wenn man den Stab vom Tisch nimmt kommt eine Questerweiterung man hätte die notiz abgelegt aber müsse noch eine Vitrine öffnen um den Stab herraus zu nehmen.  Man hat die Notiz aber noch in der Tasche, ebenso den Stab mitlerweile. Aber die Quest wird halt nicht beendet da es in dem Raum keine Vitrine gibt die man öffnen könnte und den Stab hat man bereits in der Tasche.
> 
> ....   Hoffentlich kommt bald n Patch




Ok die Quest ist doch beendbar. Die Übersetzungen waren mal wieder schuld.


Spoiler



Man muss nur das Nachtschränkchen links neben dem Bett des Magiers öffnen. 
Das ganze gestaltet sich als schwierig denn irgendwie ist man zu keiner Zeit allein. Beim Versuch die Notiz abzulegen wachte der Obermagier auf. Ich beamte in den Vorraum zurück, er folgte mir, ich lief einmal um den Tisch, portete in sein Zimmer zurück und hatte "genug" Zeit die Notiz abzulegen. So wird man nicht erwischt und auch nicht aus der Magiergilde geschmissen falls man dieser schon angehört.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. März 2006)

*AW: Questproblem [Frage] in Cheydinhal: Mann auf die Straße gestzt.*



			
				babajager am 26.03.2006 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe in Cheydinhal eine Quest angenommen in der es unteranderem darum geht das der neue Hauptmann der Wachen mit sinnlosen Strafen daher Kommt und einer der Dorfbewohner aus seinem Haus Geworfen wurde.
> 
> Das Problem ist ich soll mit dem Hauptmann der Wachen Sprechen aber der Will mit mir nicht Reden:
> 
> Wie kann ich den Wachmann überzeugen das er mit den Nötigen Informationen Rausrückt ?





Spoiler



Meinst du Garrus? Den hab ich zweimal bestochen, dann hat er mit mir gesprochen. *reimt sich* *g* Bei dem Quest gibt es übrigens mehrere Lösungsmöglichkeiten, aber das wirst du schon sehen......


----------



## Bounce87 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Questfragen*

hab ein problem bei der quest mit der korrupten wache...



Spoiler



hab die beiden zeugen überredet auszusagen, und jetzt soll ich diesen einen wachtmeister da beobachten und "dafür sorgen das er das zu ende bringt" hab ihn schon ne ganze weile beobachtet und bin ihm hinterher, aber er macht nicht wirklich was produktives...


----------



## Dorftrootel (26. März 2006)

*AW: Schwarze Hand und Dungeon der Morgenröte*

Also mein Problem bei der Schwarzen Hand ist ich soll J'ghaarj(oder son änhnlich) töten (der driite Auftrags Zettel als Ruhigsteller). Der Typ soll in seinem Haus sein - auch mein Kompass zeigt auf sein Haus, aber er ist zur keiner Zeit da. Im Haus selbst gibt es auch keine Hinweise auf seinen Aufenthaltsort.
Und bei der Morgenröte bin ich im der Höhle gefangen wo ich das Buch nehmen sollte. Da ich meine Rüstung nicht abgeben wollte hab ich es bevorzugt alle umzubringen. ICh hab auch diesen Gefangen befreit und wollte dann wieder raus. Der Gefangene ist beiseinem Versuch allein durchzulaufen leider verstorben. Nun steh ich aber wieder in der Vorkammer und will die Tür öffnen, aber er sagt mir, dassich einen Schlüsel brauche. Normalerweise sollte ich den Schlüssel auch noch haben, da ich den Türsteher umgebracht hatte und den Schlüssel genommen hatte.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## pobert2001 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Schwarze Hand und Dungeon der Morgenröte*

das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch 


Spoiler



in der Halle wo du das Buch genommen hast und das
Opfer geretet hast musst du wieder die Treppe hoch und dann nach rechts!!
nicht wieder nach links wo du hergekommen bist....
dein problem wird jetzt sein das du nicht mehr zurück kannst
so war es zumindestens bei mir  da hilft nur ein altes Savegame
weil einen Schlüssel findest du da wo du bist nicht...


----------



## Dorftrootel (26. März 2006)

*AW: Schwarze Hand und Dungeon der Morgenröte*



			
				pobert2001 am 26.03.2006 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Ich bin durch dieses Gitter das vorher zu war. Der andere Weg ist nachdem man das Buch holt eh zu (ein gitter davor). ICh bin durch so ein langes Gangsystem gegangen, wo auch ein "Speisesaal" ist und massig von deisen Anhängern der Morgenröte.


----------



## pobert2001 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Schwarze Hand und Dungeon der Morgenröte*



Spoiler



habe meine waffen abgegeben dann mit dem Opfermesser als alle weg waren den typen der mein Zeug hatte getötet und meine Sachen zurückgeholt und dann wieder den gleiche weg wie ich hingekommen bin wieder zurück.  auf den weg noch alle schön abgestochen und wieder in die größere halle(die durch das Sonnenlicht beleuchtet wird) die tür
links durch die ich gekommen bin ging nicht auf, benötigte eine Schlüssel
und für das Gitter rechts brauche ich auch einen... hatte damals echt alles durchsucht  kam aber nicht mehr zurück in die Opferhalle
da blieb mir nur das Savegame  und dann den anderen weg einschlagen


----------



## uka (26. März 2006)

*Problem mit Vampirismus*

Hi, hab schon seit längerer Zeit (länger als 3 Tage) die Vampirkrankheit und wollt fragen obs noch ne Möglichkeit gibt des wieder weg zu krigen ausser den Auftrag "heilmittel gegen Vampirismus"??? Thx im Voraus


----------



## Stubborn (26. März 2006)

*AW: Margarte (Kämpfergilde)*



			
				irtool am 26.03.2006 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> 
> also ich bin gerade bei der Quest dran die ich für die "Saufköpfe" der Kämpfergilde besorgen soll die arbeitslos in Leyawiin rumhängen.
> ...



Also du brauchst so ein komisches plasma...weis nimmer genau wie das heisst .. bekommt man wenn man die geister killt oder in den magie laden kaufen! (mind 4,5 stück waren es)

mfg stubborn


----------



## pobert2001 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Problem mit Vampirismus*

mh  habe die Krankheit zwar nicht  aber können die Mönche/Priester
in der Kirche dich nicht von Krankheiten und Flüchen befreien  sowas stand
bei mir zumindestens mal bei im Lade-Bildschirm


----------



## Dorftrootel (26. März 2006)

*AW: Schwarze Hand und Dungeon der Morgenröte*



			
				pobert2001 am 26.03.2006 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ich bin ja den andern Weg - also nicht der durch den ich gekommen bin sondern der längere Weg  -gegangen. Nur leider hab ich immernoch keinen Schlüssel für das die Holztür nach draußen gefunden


Weiß keiner Rat mit dem Typen den ich töten soll?


----------



## pobert2001 (26. März 2006)

*Questbuch?*

Hat einer von euch das Lösungsbuch?
Will es mir nächste woche mal anschauen.....
werde das spiel noch eine ganze weile spiele 
(es hat mich total in seinen Bann geschlossen ich komme nicht mehr los!!  )  werde es danach bestimmt nochmal mit einer anderen Klasse
durchspielen  auch andere Gilden und das nervt dann schon
wenn man verzweifelt an einer stelle nicht weiterkommt
und immer hoffen muss das jemand einem hilft  
oder PC Games bringt eine gute umfangreiche komplettlösung raus....


----------



## Vittra (26. März 2006)

*AW: Gilden*



			
				pobert2001 am 26.03.2006 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Vittra am 26.03.2006 13:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Hast du schon die Malsachen in Chanels Kommode gefunden?


----------



## FossilZ (26. März 2006)

*Haus renovieren / verschönern*

sorry, wenns schon besprochen wurde, hab aber nicht wirklich was gefunden gehabt:
hab mir vorhin ein haus in Anvil gekauf, jedoch ist das innen doch recht schäbig und dunkel    .
nun die frage: wie kann man sein haus verschönern bzw wo muss ich hingehen, um einrichtungsgegenstände zu bekommen oder es reparieren zu lassen?


----------



## pobert2001 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Haus renovieren / verschönern*

zu einem Händler der halt auch so zeug wie Kleidung etc. verkauft
müsste eigentlich in deinem Questbuch stehen
kannst aber dann nicht die möbel direkt kaufen sondern
du kauft nur solche Schriftrollen, das sind dann sozusagen
bestellungen für deine möbel  die werden dir dann nach haus gebracht
habe schon 4 Häuser  mein problem ist aber immer nur
das ich die so schwer finde... muss immer erst alle Häuser absuchen....


----------



## kloesch4 (26. März 2006)

*vampirismus-seelensteine*

zu den 2 schon bestehenden anfragen auf die seelensteine gesellt sich jetzt noch meine hinzu

hat irgendwer eine ahnung wo ich 5 seelensteine herbekomme?
auf legalem weg wenn möglich

mit händlern kann ich nicht sprechen da sie trotz verführung des vampir nicht mit mir reden wollen


----------



## TIGER1 (26. März 2006)

*AW: vampirismus-seelensteine*

Hi
Ich bin der Bruderschaft beigetreten und habe dort schon 2 Aufträge gemacht, jetzt soll ich in das Gefängnis einbrechen ohne entdeckt zu werden. Wie soll das aber gehen, ich bin in dem Raum wo der Kaiser ermordet wurde. Ich habe mich schon unsichtbar gemacht aber die Wachen sehen mich trotzdem alle.
Wie soll das denn gehen ohne entdeckt zu werden... ich will ja schließlich den Bonus bekommen.

mfg TIGER1


----------



## Red-Bird (26. März 2006)

*AW: vampirismus-seelensteine*



			
				TIGER1 am 26.03.2006 19:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Ich bin der Bruderschaft beigetreten und habe dort schon 2 Aufträge gemacht, jetzt soll ich in das Gefängnis einbrechen ohne entdeckt zu werden. Wie soll das aber gehen, ich bin in dem Raum wo der Kaiser ermordet wurde. Ich habe mich schon unsichtbar gemacht aber die Wachen sehen mich trotzdem alle.
> Wie soll das denn gehen ohne entdeckt zu werden... ich will ja schließlich den Bonus bekommen.
> 
> mfg TIGER1




hi, hm der bonus ist glaub ich nichts besonderes aber das ist ehe quatsch den wen du gesehn wirst komm alle wachen auf dich zugerant und du bist tod...es sei den du bist verdammt gut. bei mir wars so das ich versehntlcih den rennen knopf aktiviert hatte und dan hamse mich immer gehört also schleichen bez gehen (geduckt is klar oder ?)


----------



## FEROX (26. März 2006)

*AW: vampirismus-seelensteine*



			
				kloesch4 am 26.03.2006 19:15 schrieb:
			
		

> zu den 2 schon bestehenden anfragen auf die seelensteine gesellt sich jetzt noch meine hinzu
> 
> hat irgendwer eine ahnung wo ich 5 seelensteine herbekomme?
> auf legalem weg wenn möglich
> ...





1 in der höhle südlich der hexe gefunden "langustenhöhle"

1 bei dem händler gekauft kaiserstadt marktbezirk -> mystik emporium
   damit er mit einem handelt musste ich den verführungsskill vom vampir     
   benutzen + eine spruchrolle

mehr hab ich auch noch nicht fürs quest gefunden

man kann auch noch 3 in der uni stehlen aber die zählen für die quest net


----------



## babajager (26. März 2006)

*Quest: Magier Gilde: Empfehlungsschreiben.*



			
				Shadow_Man am 26.03.2006 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> babajager am 26.03.2006 17:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank, 

Kannst du mir auch nen Tipp zu ner Quest in der Magier Gilde geben ?

Ich soll ein Empfehlungsschreiben Suchen  das Falcar irgendwo liegengelassen haben soll und zwar in den Wohnquartieren allerdings kann ich das nirgends finden, oder bin ich das auf dem Falschen Weg ?


----------



## Thodin_33 (26. März 2006)

*Benirus Haus in Anvil*

Benirus Spukhaus soll man laut Quest für 2500 Gold kaufen können. Aber immer wenn ich mit dem Verkäufer rede, sagt er das ich nicht genug Geld habe. Dabei habe ich ein Vielfaches von den 2500 Gold 

Wie war es bei Euch?


----------



## KuliKugelschreiber (26. März 2006)

*AW: Quest: Magier Gilde: Empfehlungsschreiben.*

Tag
Hat schon jemand ein Einhorn dazu gebracht dass man es reiten kann ?
Wenn nich, was kann man mit dem Einhorn des getöten viechs anfangen ?

Hat schon jemand Teile von einer Elfenrüstung gefunden ? wär nett wenn hier geschrieben wird wo, hab bis jetz nur nen Elfenbogen.

thx


----------



## LowriderRoxx (26. März 2006)

*AW: Quest: Magier Gilde: Empfehlungsschreiben.*



			
				babajager am 26.03.2006 20:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich soll ein Empfehlungsschreiben Suchen  das Falcar irgendwo liegengelassen haben soll und zwar in den Wohnquartieren allerdings kann ich das nirgends finden, oder bin ich das auf dem Falschen Weg ?





Spoiler



Er hat keins hinterlassen, dafür findet man die drei "dark soul gems". Zeig die der Frau, die dich auf die Suche nach dem Schreiben geschickt hat und sie stellt dir eins aus.


----------



## irtool (26. März 2006)

*AW: Quest: Magier Gilde: Empfehlungsschreiben.*



			
				KuliKugelschreiber am 26.03.2006 21:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Tag
> Hat schon jemand ein Einhorn dazu gebracht dass man es reiten kann ?
> Wenn nich, was kann man mit dem Einhorn des getöten viechs anfangen ?
> 
> ...



In der Kämpfergilde von Alvin findet man ganz oben, hinten Rechts im Raum in einer Vitriene den Kürass.
Hmm, irgentwo hatte ich auch noch das Langschwert her, habe das während der Mission rund um Kvatch und Martin gefunden.. weiß aber nicht mehr wo.


----------



## EliteDarkzero (26. März 2006)

*Hauskauf*

Hallo,

kann man in der Hauptstadt ein eigenes Haus kaufen? Wenn ja, weiß jemand, wo?

MfG


----------



## Sombrero (26. März 2006)

*AW: vampirismus-seelensteine*

AAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!
---------------------------------    ----------------------------------

Wenn jemand irgendwo GROßE LEERE SEELENSTEINE findet, dann bitte, bitte gleich hier rein schreiben!!!
Habe echt keinen Bock, das ganze Spiel als Vampir durchzuspielen, das ist
ÄTZEND!

Habe bisher diese Positionen:
Wie oben schon geschrieben, Langustenhöhle, dieser Mystic- Shop in der Kaiserstadt und einen in einem Oblivion- Portal. Glaube, es war das bei Chorrol...

RETTET MICH VOR DER FRUST- DEINSTALATION   

Danke, Sombrero


----------



## babajager (26. März 2006)

*AW: Quest: Magier Gilde: Empfehlungsschreiben.*



			
				babajager am 26.03.2006 20:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 26.03.2006 17:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe es selber gelöst  Ich dachte die Roten Pfeile die einem den Weg zeigen im Kompass sind nur für die Hauptquest, jetzt habe ich gemerkt das er mir den Weg für die Makierte Quest anzeigt.


----------



## maxwell1 (26. März 2006)

*AW: vampirismus-seelensteine*

hi,du brauchst nach den 5 seelensteine noch andere sachen die viel schwerer sind aufzutreiben,ich bekomm als vampir die krise



Spoiler



tipp die 5 seelensteine kannste bei magier gilden kaufen,in jeder stadt einen

mfg


----------



## FEROX (26. März 2006)

*AW: vampirismus-seelensteine*

für alle die keine lust haben ewig nach den 5 seelensteinen zu suchen:



Spoiler



mit ^ die konsole öffnen und "player.additem 15B8E 5"  eingeben



und der spass geht weiter


----------



## NeO126 (27. März 2006)

Habe eine Quest Frag und zwar 

 Ich bin mit dem HauptQuest immo so weit das ich bei diesem Schrein der Morgenröte angekommen bin und ich habe gehört das man ihn um 5 uhr morgens Aktiviren kann nunja wenn ich das machen will kommt der Text '' Das Schicksal des Helden offenbart sich wenn der Ruhm des Helden gewachsen ist''

Heißt das das ist noch zu schwach bin und noch aufsteigen muss? ich bin lvl 6


----------



## Sombrero (27. März 2006)

*AW: vampirismus-seelensteine*



			
				maxwell1 am 26.03.2006 22:26 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,du brauchst nach den 5 seelensteine noch andere sachen die viel schwerer sind aufzutreiben,ich bekomm als vampir die krise
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Danke schon mal hierfür, hab ich auch schon versucht, die Dinger in den Magier- Gilden zu kaufen, doch mir wurde bisher irgendwie noch keiner angeboten...  
Muß man in der Magier- Gilde sein um sich die Dinger kaufen zu können???
Und wenn die anderen Sachen dann echt noch viel schwieriger aufzutreiben sind, dasnn hilft halt nur noch cheaten, hab ja keinen Bock, zwanzig Stunden des Spiels nur damit zu verbringen, mich endlich wieder zurückzuverwandeln nur weil ich Elder- Neuling nichts von der drei- Tägigen Inkubationszeit gewußt habe........


----------



## HanFred (27. März 2006)

*AW: Benirus Haus in Anvil*



			
				Thodin_33 am 26.03.2006 21:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Benirus Spukhaus soll man laut Quest für 2500 Gold kaufen können. Aber immer wenn ich mit dem Verkäufer rede, sagt er das ich nicht genug Geld habe. Dabei habe ich ein Vielfaches von den 2500 Gold
> 
> Wie war es bei Euch?


ich hatte nicht genug.
aber weisst du, was ich lustig finde? später wollte er von mir plötzlich 5000. :-o 
passen sich die preise etwa dem level an oder was?


----------



## babajager (27. März 2006)

*Glühstaub eines Irrlichtes:*

Wo Treiben sich die Irrlichte rum und wie bekomme ich dann den Glühstaub ?

Nen kleiner Hinweis reicht schon.


----------



## BlackDead (27. März 2006)

*AW: Durchsucht das Schloß in Chorol*

In Chorol muss ich von der Kaiserin aus ein Gemälde Raub aufklären ich habe das ganze Schloß schon dreimal kommplet untersucht und mit jeden NPC gesprochen der mir über den Weg gelaufen ist, komme aber trotzdem nicht auf die Lösung.
Wäre für jeden Ratschlag dankbar


----------



## Rabowke (27. März 2006)

*AW: Durchsucht das Schloß in Chorol*



			
				BlackDead am 27.03.2006 08:07 schrieb:
			
		

> In Chorol muss ich von der Kaiserin aus ein Gemälde Raub aufklären ich habe das ganze Schloß schon dreimal kommplet untersucht und mit jeden NPC gesprochen der mir über den Weg gelaufen ist, komme aber trotzdem nicht auf die Lösung.
> Wäre für jeden Ratschlag dankbar


Am Anfang dieses Threads ( bei 30 Postings pro Seite auf Seite 2 ) findest du alles. Dort gibts sogar die Lösung.


----------



## Zapzerap (27. März 2006)

*AW: Margarte (Kämpfergilde)*



			
				Stubborn am 26.03.2006 18:22 schrieb:
			
		

> irtool am 26.03.2006 15:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich brauche auch dieses Ektoplasma. In welchen Shop oder Dungeon gibts(wo?) gibts das? Ich habe schon alle möglichen Shops abgegrasst und garnichts gefunden!


----------



## KONNAITN (27. März 2006)

*AW: Margarte (Kämpfergilde)*



			
				Zapzerap am 27.03.2006 09:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauche auch dieses Ektoplasma. In welchen Shop oder Dungeon gibts(wo?) gibts das? Ich habe schon alle möglichen Shops abgegrasst und garnichts gefunden!


Entweder du suchst ein paar Dungeons nach Geistern ab, einfacher ist es aber wenn du die Schiffs-Quest in Anvil erledigst. (bekommst du von der Frau am Schiff) Dort mußt du 4-5 Geister endgültig über den Jordan schicken und kommst so an Ektoplasma.


----------



## onewinged_angel (27. März 2006)

*AW: Diebesgilde*



> Geh etwas klauen ..also bei mir wars so ich hab nen bisl erkundet dan sah ich ne wache mit pferd ..da ich unbedingt reiten wollte hab ich den reiter umgenieted und das pferd geklaut..dan haben mich in der stadt die wachen in gefängnis geschmissen und mein diebesgut abgenommen...ausm knast draussen hat mir dan ne frau nen zettel mit ner gehemen nozit zu diebesgilde gegeben ...gefunden hab ich sie noch net, liegt aber daran das ich nicht richtig gesucht habe..auf dem zettel ist jedenfals ne beschreibung !!!
> 
> Also kurz.....klauen,fassen lassen, ausm knast kommen , zettel kriegen



In die Diebesgilde kommt man auch, wenn man in der Kaiser-Stadt Grausfuchs' Wanted-Zettel liest und dann einen Bettler ausquetscht


----------



## Dekstrose (27. März 2006)

*Vampirismus*

Moin moin,

kann sein das meine Frage hier schon mal irgendwo aufgetaucht ist, but anyway:

Während der Befreiung von Kvatch bin ich zum Vampir geworden (zumindest sagt das die Textbox). Nun will ich dieses Dasein aber so schnell wie möglich beenden, da ich keine Lust habe nur nachts unterwegs zu sein.

Leider sind schon mehr als drei tage vergangen. (Hab gelesen, dass das wichtig ist  )

Nun gibt es die Quest, wo mir eine Frau names Melisande (oder so ähnlich) ihre Hilfe anbietet, wenn ich ihr 5 große leeere Seelensteine besorge.

Problem ist nur, dass ich ein Vampir bin und keiner der Händler mehr mit mir Geschäfte machen will.

Bekomme ich die Seelensteine auch anders z.B. in Höhlen, Ruinen etc. ?

Oder kann ich mich auch anders heilen lassen?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## fragfactor_ (27. März 2006)

*AW: Sanguin*



			
				fragfactor_ am 26.03.2006 03:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> hab mal ne frage zum *Quest: Sanguin*
> 
> ...



hab jetzt im gamestar Heft die Lösung dazu gefunden, falls es jemand braucht:




> DAEDRA-SCHREINE
> Überall in Cyrodiil stehen verborgene
> Schreine der Daedra-Gottheiten – oft
> in sehr entlegenen Winkeln auf Bergen
> ...



Bilder kann man ja hier nicht posten oder? Hab jetzt die Tabelle nur mal als Text gepostet


----------



## m-a-x (27. März 2006)

*Heilung bei Rast*

Mal ne Frage:

ist das beabsichtigt, dass wenn ich irgendwo im Dungeon eine Stunde raste, meine Lebensenergie direkt wieder voll ist?

Bin mir nicht sicher, aber meine in Morrowind waren doch mehrer Stunden Rast erforderlich, oder? 

(Spiele nen Rothwardonen, Lvl 11, Konstitution 81)


----------



## Sombrero (27. März 2006)

*AW: Vampirismus*

Hi Leute,

Habe jetzt endlich die fünf Seelensteine, auch schon fast alle anderen Zutaten des anti- Vampirismus- Trankes, brauche jetzt nur noch fünf nachtschatten- Gewächse... Weiß jemand, wo man die finden kann bzw. auch kaufen???


----------



## Otanawabaku (27. März 2006)

*Nackte Wahrheit*

Moin,

ich bin gerade bei der Quest "NAckte Wahrheit" und soll die Gräfin von Buxtehude oder was weiß ich bei einem Festmahl nackt zaubern da sie so prüde ist. Durch einen Bug habe ich es geschafft in den Festsaal zu kommen (durch die Wand gegangen), habe mich in einer dunklen Ecke versteckt so dass man mich nicht sehen konnte. Dann habe ich den Zauber gewirkt, wurde sofort entdeckt und die Mission ist gescheitert. ICh habe dann einen anderen Weg versucht. ICh sprach die Wache vor dem Saal an und dieser meinte, das nur wer reinkommt der eine Einladung / auf der Gästeliste steht und kostümiert ist. Ich habe das gesamte Schloss durchkämmt und fand keine Gästeliste oder ein Kostüm. Ich komm hier einfach nicht weiter. Wer sie gelöst hat könnte möglichweise ein paar Tipps posten. 

PS: Wieso kann man den Grafen nicht töten? Er wird immer nur ohnmächtig, selbst wenn man ihn stundenlang bekämpft - Grrrrrr
Zur Strafe habe ich ihm 500 Gold geklaut aus seiner Tasche - grins


----------



## outlawx (27. März 2006)

*AW: Vampirismus*



			
				Sombrero am 27.03.2006 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> Habe jetzt endlich die fünf Seelensteine, auch schon fast alle anderen Zutaten des anti- Vampirismus- Trankes, brauche jetzt nur noch fünf nachtschatten- Gewächse... Weiß jemand, wo man die finden kann bzw. auch kaufen???




anscheinend ist das ein übersetzungsfehler und anstatt nachtschattengewächse  brauchst du tollkirschen. ob das so korrekt weiß ich nicht, bin zum glück noch kein vampir geworden.

mehr infos siehe link http://www.morrowindforum.de/wbboard/thread.php?threadid=15143&boardid=51&styleid=1


----------



## March20 (27. März 2006)

*Waffenverbessern???*

Ich woltle mal fragen wo ich seelensteine und ähnliches in meine items einbauen (lassen) kann.

Geht das übers inventar oder brauch ich da nen alchemie-typen der mir das macht?

hab es noch nicht hinbekommen.


danke


----------



## kloesch4 (27. März 2006)

*AW: vampirismus-seelensteine*



			
				FEROX am 26.03.2006 22:41 schrieb:
			
		

> für alle die keine lust haben ewig nach den 5 seelensteinen zu suchen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wo hast du die typenbezeichnung her?
denn nur unter der bezeichnung kann ich das item adden, nicht wie bei TES3 via editor einfach die bezeichnung raussuchen

oder hast du den namen doch aus dem editor und ich hab die art von namensgebung noch nicht gefunden


----------



## passi13 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Vampirismus*



			
				outlawx am 27.03.2006 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Sombrero am 27.03.2006 12:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist nicht wahr oder?? Ich renn mir mit meinem Char die Füße wund bzw. schinde meinen Gaul wies nur geht und dann is das ein Übersetzungsfehler?? Na egal jetzt wirds ja einfacher. Ich hoffe nur das mein Char danach auch sein altes aussehen wieder bekommt.


----------



## chrishn (27. März 2006)

*AW: Vampirismus*

Hallöchen, hab zu dem thema nochmal grundsätzliche fragen:

1. diese heilungsfrist ist abgelaufe sobald man zu 100% nen vampir ist, richtig?
2. wie kann man sich innerhelb dieser frist heilen? habs n ner kirche versucht, ging aber irgendwie nich, evtl hab ich mich auch zu blöd angestellt...
3.kann man sich vor dem vampirismus irgendwie schützen, wenn man ihn noch nich oder nciht mehr hat?

wäre echt toll, wenn mir jemand halfen könnte, bin nämlich am verzweifeln!!!
ich will diesen quest nich machen und es sol ja auch innerhalb dieser frist möglich sein...

großes danke schonmal im vorraus!!!


----------



## irtool (27. März 2006)

*der pfad der morgenröte*

Bin jetzt bei der Quest "der pfad der morgenröte"..
Stehe vor dem KaiserTurm bzw. auf diesem Friedhof vor dem großen Grab.
Und was soll ich da nun machen.... ? 
Irgentwie fällt mir da nichts auf.


----------



## kloesch4 (27. März 2006)

*Vampirismus und sonstige unnötige itemsuche*

So an alle die es leid sind ewig nach den gesuchten items zu suchen

hab jetzt was gefunden



Spoiler



http://cheats.ign.com/ob2/068/702/702491.html



da werdet ihr geholfen




Spoiler



ist aber cheaten


----------



## Reichswurst (27. März 2006)

*Diebesgilde*

Servus all, ich hab en problem mit dem eintritt in die diebesgilde:
ich kann die bettler in der kaiserstadt nich auf "Graufuchs" ansprechen 
Warum geht das nich


----------



## Mic0001 (27. März 2006)

*Heilung von Vampirismus (Quest)*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin derzeit verzweifelt auf der Suche nach Nachtschatten, einer der benötigten Zutaten um den lästigen Vampirismus wieder loszuwerden, konnte es aber bislang nicht finden.

In den anderen Beiträgen in diesem Forum habe ich derzeit noch nichts dazu gefunden. Ist vielleicht schon jemand von euch auf dieses Gewächs gestoßen? Gibt es vielleicht einen Ort wo man es besonders häufig finden oder auch kaufen kann?

Danke!!!


----------



## Mic0001 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Glühstaub eines Irrlichtes:*

Ich bin mir zwar nicht 100%ig sicher, aber wenn dir wirklich schon ein kleiner Hinweis reicht: Auf dem Weg von Bravil nach Leyawiin bin ich auf zwei große fliegende Leuchtkugeln gestoßen. Ich weiß aber nicht ganz sicher, ob es Irrlichter waren, da meine HP schon dem Ende entgegengegangen ist und ich deshalb einfach mit dem Pferd vorbeigallopiert bin - jedenfalls waren sie deutlich größer als Glühwürmchen!
Vielleicht wirst du da ja fündig.


----------



## Loosa (27. März 2006)

*AW: Heilung von Vampirismus (Quest)*



			
				Mic0001 am 27.03.2006 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin derzeit verzweifelt auf der Suche nach Nachtschatten, einer der benötigten Zutaten um den lästigen Vampirismus wieder loszuwerden, konnte es aber bislang nicht finden.



Die Antwort steht 5 Posts ueber Deinem 
Mit Nachtschatten ist wohl Tollkirsche gemeint.



Ahja, der Quest mit dem gestohlenen Gemaelde ist bei mir auch verbuggt. Ich hab' mit allen gesprochen, alles gesehen, nur das Pult bekomme ich nicht auf.
Ich find's ja schon uebel das ich mich bei Quests aus eigener Schuld laufend verhedder... das ich jetzt auch noch ewig rumsuch/-lauf, um dann rauszufinden, dass es ein Bug war ruiniert mir den Spielspass schon sehr


----------



## Rosini (27. März 2006)

*Gebrochene Schwüre*

Ich habe Problemchen bei der Diebesgildenquest "Gebrochene Schwüre". Nach Angaben von Lachance befindet sich die Zielperson -Kajiid J`Ghasta- in Bruma. Sein Haus hab ich auch gefunden. Aber leider taucht er dort nie auf, egal zu welcher Uhrzeit.
In Bruma selbst hab ich mich etwas umgesehen und habe versucht, irgendetwas über diese Zielperson herauszufinden. Leider weiß niemand etwas über J`Ghasta.

Einzige Hinweise, welche in Lachances Brief stand war, dass er `Ghasta ein Meister des unbewaffneten Kampfes wäre, und somit ein harter Gegner ist.

Weiß jemand, wo er sich befindet? Thx im Vorraus...


----------



## Codman (27. März 2006)

*AW: Quest "Begierige Hofdame", und Anti-Rostzauber?*

tach, äm ich versuche der dibesgilde beizutreten finde aber weder schwert noch buch, könnt ihr mich helfen?


----------



## quelltrut (27. März 2006)

*AW: Heilung von Vampirismus (Quest)*



			
				Mic0001 am 27.03.2006 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ahja, der Quest mit dem gestohlenen Gemaelde ist bei mir auch verbuggt. Ich hab' mit allen gesprochen, alles gesehen, nur das Pult bekomme ich nicht auf.
> Ich find's ja schon uebel das ich mich bei Quests aus eigener Schuld laufend verhedder... das ich jetzt auch noch ewig rumsuch/-lauf, um dann rauszufinden, dass es ein Bug war ruiniert mir den Spielspass schon sehr



Also das mit dem Pult geht wirklich erst wenn man mit ALLEN  im Schloß gesprochen hat. War bei mir ähnlich wie bei Dir, war auch schon am verzweifeln. Bis dann neulich abends eine neue Figur in der Halle stand. Und dann ging auch das Pult auf. Nicht aufgeben!!


----------



## KuliKugelschreiber (27. März 2006)

*AW: Graufuchs*

Reichswurst
haste schonma versucht die bettler durch bestechen davon zu überzeugen dir was zu sagen ? wenn nich tu dies, es hilft

Ist schon irgendwer auf ne glasrüstung gestoßen ? wenn ja bitte ansagen wo..

thx


----------



## Loosa (27. März 2006)

*AW: Gestohlenes Gemälde (Quest)*



			
				quelltrut am 27.03.2006 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Mic0001 am 27.03.2006 15:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uii, dann war doch wieder ich zu doof und nicht das Spiel... ich nehm alles zurueck. Vielen dank fuer den Tipp, da muss ich heute Abend gleich mal gucken wer sich da vor mir versteckt hat


----------



## onlyonemomentofache (27. März 2006)

*AW: Gestohlenes Gemälde (Quest)*

hi wollte mal fragen wo man hinmuss wenn man den auftrag der diebesgilde bekommen hat das tagebuch zu stehlen.....


----------



## Rabowke (27. März 2006)

*AW: Gestohlenes Gemälde (Quest)*



			
				onlyonemomentofache am 27.03.2006 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> hi wollte mal fragen wo man hinmuss wenn man den auftrag der diebesgilde bekommen hat das tagebuch zu stehlen.....


Du musst mit einem Bettler sprechen und diesen ggf. Überzeugen / Bestechen oder den Imperial Charm einsetzen.

( steht aber auch im Questtext  )


----------



## DRosa50447 (27. März 2006)

*Ich bin Krank*

Hilfe ich bin Krank, hab die Hirnpocken (LOL) oder so! Hab aber kein Krankheitstrank! Bin auch kein Alchemist (skill 1 oder so) weiss einer Rat???


----------



## LordMephisto (27. März 2006)

*AW: Ich bin Krank*

Ich hab grade keine Lust alles nochmal zu lesen^^

Wie kann man denn ein Haus kaufen, wen muss ich anlabern?


----------



## irtool (27. März 2006)

*AW: Ich bin Krank*



			
				LordMephisto am 27.03.2006 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab grade keine Lust alles nochmal zu lesen^^
> 
> Wie kann man denn ein Haus kaufen, wen muss ich anlabern?



In Leyawiin zB. konnte ich das diesen Graf fragen.


----------



## babajager (27. März 2006)

*AW: Glühstaub eines Irrlichtes:*



			
				Mic0001 am 27.03.2006 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mir zwar nicht 100%ig sicher, aber wenn dir wirklich schon ein kleiner Hinweis reicht: Auf dem Weg von Bravil nach Leyawiin bin ich auf zwei große fliegende Leuchtkugeln gestoßen. Ich weiß aber nicht ganz sicher, ob es Irrlichter waren, da meine HP schon dem Ende entgegengegangen ist und ich deshalb einfach mit dem Pferd vorbeigallopiert bin - jedenfalls waren sie deutlich größer als Glühwürmchen!
> Vielleicht wirst du da ja fündig.



Ich bin zwar momentan absolut nicht in der von dir beschriebenen Gegend aber wenn ich da sein sollte werde ich mal ausschau halten.

mfg babajager.


----------



## Ralle0710 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Glühstaub eines Irrlichtes:*

Sry, wenn´s die Frage schon mal gab (langsam wird es unübersichtlich  ):

Bin zwischen Bravil und Leyawin auf einen Nocturne-Schrein gestoßen.
Die Quest, die man dort auslösen kann, verlangt nach einem "wahren Champion".
Champion in was? Bin ich einer? Keine Ahnung? Wahrscheinlich nicht!  
In was muss man denn ein Champ sein?
Danke!


----------



## LordMephisto (27. März 2006)

*AW: Ich bin Krank*



			
				irtool am 27.03.2006 18:17 schrieb:
			
		

> LordMephisto am 27.03.2006 18:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm ja habs jetzt gerafft. Warum muss der Typ auch auf einem Stuhl sitzen und nahezu farblich gleiche Klamotten tragen


----------



## Thodin_33 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Ich bin Krank*



			
				LordMephisto am 27.03.2006 19:36 schrieb:
			
		

> irtool am 27.03.2006 18:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apropo Haus: In Anvil gibts ja angeblich für 2500 Gold ein Haus im Zuge einer Quest zu kaufen. Nur immer wenn ich mit den Questgeber (Benirus) rede sagte er das ich nicht genug Gold habe. Ich hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt deutlich mehr Kohle .....  Wieviel hat es bei Euch gerkostet?

Was soll ich am Besten mit Chorrols Ehrenschwert anfangen? Kann mich net entscheiden ob ich es der Gräfin oder dem Dieb verkaufen bzw. behalten soll..

Wo kann ich mich meiner geliebten Legion anschliessen? War in schon in MW die interessanteste Gilde (Eine komplette Standart-Rüse hab ich mir schon ähh beschaft  )...

Wie soll ich die gemalten Trolle besiegen? Das Terpentin reicht nicht wirklich für mehr als 3 und ohne mache ich kaum Schaden  So gut wie keinen. Und selber teilen die aus wie nix.


----------



## simonsis (27. März 2006)

*Schlossquest in Corrol*

Hab mal ne Frage zur Schlossquest in Corrol, wo ich das gestohlene Bild
der Gräfin finden muss.

-  hab mit allen gelabert
-  habe pinzel und farbe bei chanen (heißt so ähnlich /frau in grünem Kleid)
   gefunden
-  hab ein geheimes bild im westflügel gefunden


Was muss ich jetzt noch tun, um die quest zu lösen, denn es reicht noch nicht um die person zu beschuldigen


----------



## Thodin_33 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Schlossquest in Corrol*



			
				simonsis am 27.03.2006 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mal ne Frage zur Schlossquest in Corrol, wo ich das gestohlene Bild
> der Gräfin finden muss.
> 
> -  hab mit allen gelabert
> ...




Die zeugenaussagen vergleichen...Chanel...war erst im Hof und dann im Esszimmer der grossen halle. beides checken....Kleckse auf Teppisch der gr. Halle (Esszimmer)  finden....Chanel damit konfrontieren = Beschuldigen....Sie auf 70 Einstellung überzeugen...sie gesteht....entscheiden ob man es der Grafin sagt= Geld + Ansehen
 Behält mans für sich gibt von Chanel ein Porträt gemalt.


----------



## Vittra (27. März 2006)

*AW: Ich bin Krank*



			
				Thodin_33 am 27.03.2006 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie soll ich die gemalten Trolle besiegen? Das Terpentin reicht nicht wirklich für mehr als 3 und ohne mache ich kaum Schaden  So gut wie keinen. Und selber teilen die aus wie nix.



Ja, die sind nicht ohne. Hab sie heute mit einem Terpentin-Hieb (Eis-Schwert, das ich von den Odiil-Brüdern in Chorrol bekommen habe, glaub ich) und zwei Eis-Berührungen (45 Punkte Schaden) platt gemacht und hatte danach kaum noch HP, zähe Jungs..oder ich bin zu dämlich, immer zu blocken  

Ich denke, dass Magie ne gute Wahl bei denen ist, da das Terpentin leider nicht ausreicht.


----------



## simbabwe (27. März 2006)

*AW: Ich bin Krank*

Hey leute!!!!

Also ich ahbe momentan ein Problem,ich bin der dunklen Bruderschaft beigetreten und bin da auch schon weitgekommen.Ich ahbe da jetzt ne quest wo ich nen typ in Bruma umlegen soll nur ist der typ nirgends in der stadt zu finden,obwohl im quest log steht er ist in seinem haus aufzufinden wo er ebenfalls nicht ist.Ichahbe auch schon probiert ob er zu unterschiedlichen tageszeiten nur im haus ist,auch fehlanzeige er ist nie da nciht mal die nacht,wenn cih diese quest nciht erledigen kann wäre scheisse,weil ich da schon sehr weit gekomen bin und will das fertig machen bevor ich mit der Hauptquest weiter machen will,weil die mcih nciht interessiert.

wäre nice wenn mir einer von euich sagen könnte ob das nen Bug ist oder ob der typ nur woanders ist.

thx im vorraus!!!!


----------



## HanFred (27. März 2006)

*AW: Ich bin Krank*



			
				Thodin_33 am 27.03.2006 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Apropo Haus: In Anvil gibts ja angeblich für 2500 Gold ein Haus im Zuge einer Quest zu kaufen. Nur immer wenn ich mit den Questgeber (Benirus) rede sagte er das ich nicht genug Gold habe. Ich hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt deutlich mehr Kohle .....  Wieviel hat es bei Euch gerkostet?


ich denke es ist ein textbug. zuerst wollte er auch 2500 von mir und ich hatte auch effektiv zuwenig. später kostet es plötzlich 5000 und das scheint auch der korrekte preis zu sein.


----------



## annon11 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Ich bin Krank*

Mal ne kleine Frage  

Wie kann man bei Händler verkaufen?  Ich kann da irgendwie nur kaufen


----------



## macharius (27. März 2006)

*Hauseinrichten*

Hi,

weiß ned ob schon mal gefragt wurde, hab beim schnellen durchsehen nix gefunden, wo muss ich hin gehen um das eigene Haus einrichten zu können? Finde kein Geschäft, welches irgendwelche Möbel etc. verkauft.

michi


----------



## simbabwe (27. März 2006)

*AW: Hauseinrichten*

Ich bins nochmal!!!

Die eine frage habe ich schon selbst beantworten können.

Ich bräucht e nur einen Hinweis wo ich leere große Seelensteine bekomme,wäre wichtig.

Thx im vorraus!!!


----------



## fragfactor_ (27. März 2006)

*AW: Glühstaub eines Irrlichtes:*



			
				Ralle0710 am 27.03.2006 19:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Sry, wenn´s die Frage schon mal gab (langsam wird es unübersichtlich  ):
> 
> Bin zwischen Bravil und Leyawin auf einen Nocturne-Schrein gestoßen.
> Die Quest, die man dort auslösen kann, verlangt nach einem "wahren Champion".
> ...



lies dir meinen post auf der vorseite mal durch. diese schreine sind eigentlich daedra gotheiten, man muss einen bestimmten level erreicht haben (das ist mit "champion" gemeint, komisch übersetzt wieder mal) und eine opfergabe mitbringen damit man den quest bekommt. belohnt wird man mit einem magischen gegenstand, es lohnt sich auf jeden fall. hab in meinem vorpost auch eine tabelle gepostet, wo die schreine aufgezählt werden, und welchen level man braucht.


----------



## Michl76 (28. März 2006)

*Magiergilde?*

Servus,
ganz einfache Frage: wo finde ich die Magiergilde in der Kaiserstadt?

MfG
Michl76


----------



## Otanawabaku (28. März 2006)

*Wo Geister sich tummeln*

Ich habe mir das verfallenen Haus gekauft (des mit dem Bug beim bezahlen). Jetzt wollt ich eine Nacht darin verbringen und Geister tauchten auf. Ich konnte nichts gegen sie unternehmen. Bin weggerannt. Am TAge habe ich das Haus nochmals inspiziert, konnte aber keine Hinweis auf eine Lösung des Problems finden. Kann mir wer weiterhelfen???


----------



## Killtech (28. März 2006)

*AW: Magiergilde?*



			
				Michl76 am 28.03.2006 00:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> ganz einfache Frage: wo finde ich die Magiergilde in der Kaiserstadt?
> 
> MfG
> Michl76


In der Kaiserstadt gibt es keine Magiergilde. Diese sind nur in den anderen Städten zu finden.

MfG, Killtech


----------



## Killtech (28. März 2006)

*AW: Wo Geister sich tummeln*



			
				Otanawabaku am 28.03.2006 01:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir das verfallenen Haus gekauft (des mit dem Bug beim bezahlen). Jetzt wollt ich eine Nacht darin verbringen und Geister tauchten auf. Ich konnte nichts gegen sie unternehmen. Bin weggerannt. Am TAge habe ich das Haus nochmals inspiziert, konnte aber keine Hinweis auf eine Lösung des Problems finden. Kann mir wer weiterhelfen???


Den Geistern können "normale" Waffen nichts antun. Du musst sie entweder mit verzauberten Waffen, oder irgendwelchen Zaubersprüchen angreifen.

Die Quest kommt übrigens in Gang, wenn du das Tagebuch und die Skelettand (liegen beide im Erdgeschoss irgendwo am Boden, und "glänzen" sogar im Licht des Kerzenscheins, sodass es einem sofort ins Auge fällt) aufsammelst. Alles andere ergibt sich dann automatisch.

MfG, Killtech


----------



## Killtech (28. März 2006)

*Wo ist das einzigartige Einhorn?*

In Oblivin soll es ja bekanntlich ein Einhorn geben. Dieses konnte man schon auf Screenshots bewundern, und daher frage ich mich, wo es zu finden ist. Das allmächtige Google wollte sich nicht dazu herablassen, mir eine Antwort auf diese Frage zu geben. Daher hoffe ich, dass hier schon jemand Kontakt damit hatte.

Also: Hüpft es irgendwo in Cyrodiil herum, oder ist es automatisch mit irgendeinem Quest verbunden? Wenn ja, mit welchem? :o

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit...

MfG, Killtech


----------



## marilynmarduk (28. März 2006)

*Wie richtig verkaufen? (Eventuell Mod/Plugin)*

Hi

Also ich finde das Handeln sehr umständlich, da man alles immer bestätigen uss! Habe ich da irgendetwas übersehen oder geht das nicht anders?
Es müsste doch eigentlich möglich sein Items auch ohne zu bestätogen, zu verkaufen. (Ähnlich wie das Wegwerfen von Items caps + klick)

Falls das wirklich nicht gehen sollte, hat dann vielleciht schon jemand einen Mod entdeckt, der das vereinfacht?

So jetzt noch paar Antworten^^

Seelensteine gibt es bei den Magiergilden! Z.B in Chadinal. Alternativ im mystischen Laden im Marktbezirk der Kaiserstadt. (Kann man aber auch in den Magiergilden mitgehen lassen.) Solltest du das Problem haben, niemanden mehr ansprechen zu können, empfehle ich dir etwas warmes zu trinken^^

Beim Händler verkaufen! Im Verkaufsmenü gibt es unten 2 Rucksäcke die du auswählen kannst. Der 1. ist deiner (Hier zum Verkaufen klicken) der andere gehört dem Händler (Kaufen)

In der Kaiserstadt gibt es zwar keine Magiergildenhaus, aber die geheime Universität.


----------



## ZAM (28. März 2006)

*Das Vampirproblem.*

Auszug: zamisches Oblivion Tagebuch

Nachdem ich soweit war das mein Vampirismus bei Tage dafür sorgte das ich Schaden nahm, suchte ich schnellstmöglich eine Kapellen auf um die Götter um Rat zu fragen, natürlich wussten sie keinen. 

Rein zufällig sprach ich einen anwesenden Pater an. Er gab mir einen Hinweis das wohl die Magiergilden etwas über die  vernichtung dieser Pest wüssten, also  Brach ich Richtung Kaiserstadt auf und besuchte die Bibliothek...




Alles weitere wäre Spoiler


----------



## LowriderRoxx (28. März 2006)

*AW: Wo Geister sich tummeln*



			
				Killtech am 28.03.2006 02:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Den Geistern können "normale" Waffen nichts antun. Du musst sie entweder mit verzauberten Waffen, oder irgendwelchen Zaubersprüchen angreifen.
> 
> Die Quest kommt übrigens in Gang, wenn du das Tagebuch und die Skelettand (liegen beide im Erdgeschoss irgendwo am Boden, und "glänzen" sogar im Licht des Kerzenscheins, sodass es einem sofort ins Auge fällt) aufsammelst. Alles andere ergibt sich dann automatisch.





Spoiler



Man sollte noch erwähnen, dass man gegen Benirus als reiner Magier schlecht dran ist. Besonders stärkeren Spells wie Lightning Blast oder Arctic Blow haben dank seines Reflects eine interessante Wirkung hehe
Musste erstmal einen alten Bow of Frost ausgraben, nach 82 Dwarf Arrows war er endlich tot.


----------



## Rabowke (28. März 2006)

*AW: Das Vampirproblem.*



			
				ZAM am 28.03.2006 09:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Rein zufällig sprach ich einen anwesenden Pater an. Er gab mir einen Hinweis das wohl die Magiergilden etwas über die  vernichtung dieser Pest wüssten, also  Brach ich Richtung Kaiserstadt auf und besuchte die Bibliothek...


Warum willst du diese Stufe der Evolution eigentlich rückgängig machen?  
ZAM, der kleine Vampir ... stell ich mir lustig vor


----------



## LowriderRoxx (28. März 2006)

*Nirnroots*

Hmpf, für eine Quest soll man 10 Nirnroots sammeln. Kein Problem, dachte ich mir, hatte bereits 7. Die hab ich dann zusammen mit etwa 400 weiteren Alchemie-Utensilien in einer Kiste im Haus des paranoiden Elfen in Skingrad geparkt, wollte sie jedoch vor dem Verschwinden wieder an mich nehmen. Leider vergessen, alles weg. 
Nunja, also hab ich das nächste Mal meine Utensilien in meinem Haus in Anvil gelassen, im Schreibtisch um genau zu sein. Irgendwann hatte ich dann wieder 10 Nirnroots zusammen und kehrte zu meinem Haus zurück, um die restlichen aufzunehmen. Wieder alles weg, hehe. Die Ausrüstung im Schrank ist noch vorhanden, aber die ganzen Zutaten sind alle weg. Hab laut Stats bereits 24 Nirnroots gesammelt, trotzdem bekomm ich keine 10 zusammen.   

Bah, das waren schon einige Hundert Pflanzen :/


----------



## Christian_1 (28. März 2006)

*AW: Margarte (Kämpfergilde)*



			
				KONNAITN am 27.03.2006 10:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Zapzerap am 27.03.2006 09:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo!
Das Ektoplasma hab ich ja jetzt aber bei den Gesprächsoptionen gibt es keine Möglichkeit ihr das zu geben. Ich kann ihr nur Ogerzähne verkaufen aber das bringt mich auch nicht weiter und wenn ich sie auf "Aufgaben für die Kämpfergilde" anspreche sagt sie immer wieder ich solle ihr Ektoplasma besorgen.
Hat jmd diese Quest schon gemacht hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und es ist kein Bug!!

MfG
Christian


----------



## Otanawabaku (28. März 2006)

*Verzauberung*

Wo finde ich einen Verzauberer oder was auch immer der meine Waffen verzaubern kann um Geister zu töten????? Ich bin Krieger und kann gar nicht zaubern also muss ich sie mit den Waffen beseitigen, dafür brauche ich aber eine Verzauberung...bloss woher?


----------



## Rabowke (28. März 2006)

*AW: Verzauberung*



			
				Otanawabaku am 28.03.2006 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo finde ich einen Verzauberer oder was auch immer der meine Waffen verzaubern kann um Geister zu töten????? Ich bin Krieger und kann gar nicht zaubern also muss ich sie mit den Waffen beseitigen, dafür brauche ich aber eine Verzauberung...bloss woher?


Die Fragmente aus der Oblivionwelt, die du nehmen musst, um das Gate zu schließen. Damit kann jeder (!) seine Waffe(n), Ausrüstung etc. verzaubern.

Aber nun hab ich auch eine Frage:
Ich bekomme es nicht gebacken, per Taschendiebstahl andere Leute zu beklauen. Ich werde zu 100% immer entdeckt. Der Betroffene weiss im nachhinein immer, dass ich ihn überfallen habe und alarmiert die Wachen. Des Weiteren wachen sogar schlafende Personen auf, wenn ich sie beklauen will.

Wenn jemand eine Lösung dafür weiss, Diebstahl in Häusern lohnt sich null, maximal einige Schlösser in den Grafschaften.


----------



## ZAM (28. März 2006)

*AW: Verzauberung*



			
				Rabowke am 28.03.2006 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nun hab ich auch eine Frage:
> Ich bekomme es nicht gebacken, per Taschendiebstahl andere Leute zu beklauen. Ich werde zu 100% immer entdeckt. Der Betroffene weiss im nachhinein immer, dass ich ihn überfallen habe und alarmiert die Wachen. Des Weiteren wachen sogar schlafende Personen auf, wenn ich sie beklauen will.
> 
> Wenn jemand eine Lösung dafür weiss, Diebstahl in Häusern lohnt sich null, maximal einige Schlösser in den Grafschaften.



Du musst dein Schleichen bis mindestens um eine Stufe skillen.


----------



## HanFred (28. März 2006)

*AW: Verzauberung*



			
				Otanawabaku am 28.03.2006 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo finde ich einen Verzauberer oder was auch immer der meine Waffen verzaubern kann um Geister zu töten????? Ich bin Krieger und kann gar nicht zaubern also muss ich sie mit den Waffen beseitigen, dafür brauche ich aber eine Verzauberung...bloss woher?


die müssen nicht vezaubert sein, silber ist scheint's gut gegen geister. stahl alleine hat glaub ich keinen effekt auf sie.
selber verzaubern kannst du auch. mit den siegeln aus Oblivion (den kugeln, die du nimmst, um die pforten zu schliessen).


----------



## garris (28. März 2006)

*Eine Verratene Bruderschaft*

Hab ganz am Anfang diesen Quest in Bruma angenommen. Es geht um diesen Vampirkiller, der zugeschlagen hat. Ich soll zu dem Haus des "getöteten Vampirs" gehen und es untersuchen oder so ähnlich. Gehe ich zu dem Haus, habe ich einen grünen Pfeil, der auf die Eingangstüre deutet. Außen an dem Haus ist nichts zu finden, sobald ich hineingehe, wird der Pfeil rot und zeigt nach draußen. War schon zu jeder Tageszeit am Haus und hab nichts gefunden. Vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen, wa sich tun muß?


----------



## Michl76 (28. März 2006)

*Barbar und Magie?*

Lohnt es sich als Barbar die Magiergilde aufzusuchen oder ist das verschenkte Zeit? Möchte ein paar Zaubersprüche lernen!

MfG
Michl76


----------



## Rabowke (28. März 2006)

*AW: Verzauberung*



			
				ZAM am 28.03.2006 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 28.03.2006 12:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, ich hab mich schon bei einem Trainer für 'Schleichen' gelevelt, hat mich ca. 2000Gold gekostet. Nur ich werde immer noch entdeckt.


----------



## KONNAITN (28. März 2006)

*Verschwindet das Inventar aus eigenen Häusern?*



			
				LowriderRoxx am 28.03.2006 12:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Nunja, also hab ich das nächste Mal meine Utensilien in meinem Haus in Anvil gelassen, im Schreibtisch um genau zu sein. Irgendwann hatte ich dann wieder 10 Nirnroots zusammen und kehrte zu meinem Haus zurück, um die restlichen aufzunehmen. Wieder alles weg, hehe. Die Ausrüstung im Schrank ist noch vorhanden, aber die ganzen Zutaten sind alle weg.


Kurze Zwischenfrage: 
Da mein nächstes größeres Ziel ist mir endlich ein eigenes Haus zu kaufen, beunruhigt mich das jetzt ein wenig. Es ist wirklich generell so, dass auch abgelegtes Inventar aus dem eigenen Haus verschwindet?! 
Ich weiß kaum noch wohin mit all dem Zeug und wenn das eigene Haus als sichere Lagerstätte auch ausscheidet wäre das ja grausam.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. März 2006)

*AW: Verzauberung*



			
				Rabowke am 28.03.2006 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, ich hab mich schon bei einem Trainer für 'Schleichen' gelevelt, hat mich ca. 2000Gold gekostet. Nur ich werde immer noch entdeckt.



Das Problem dabei ist, wenn dein Schleichlevel steigt, dann steigert sich auch - aber langsamer - der Level der Gegner, so daß sich dich wieder besser bemerken können. Insofern bringt es nichts Schleichen so sehr zu steigern.
Acht lieber darauf, daß du möglichst keine Schuhe oder nur Lederschuhe trägst. Damit macht man nicht so viel Lärm.


----------



## ZAM (28. März 2006)

*AW: Verzauberung*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 28.03.2006 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem dabei ist, wenn dein Schleichlevel steigt, dann steigert sich auch - aber langsamer - der Level der Gegner, so daß sich dich wieder besser bemerken können. Insofern bringt es nichts Schleichen so sehr zu steigern.
> Acht lieber darauf, daß du möglichst keine Schuhe oder nur Lederschuhe trägst. Damit macht man nicht so viel Lärm.



Ich hab in einem Offenen Raum mit mehreren NPCs im Schleichmodus mit Stahlstiefel andere NPCs ausgeräumt.


----------



## Rabowke (28. März 2006)

*AW: Verzauberung*



			
				ZAM am 28.03.2006 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 28.03.2006 12:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich trag ja schon verzauberte Lederschuhe mit dem Attribut +Geschicklichkeit, vlt. sollte ich es mal barfuß versuchen *g*

Wie gesagt, es würde mich nicht stören, wenn Leute, die ich auf offener Straße beklaue, mich bemerke. Aber wenn ich nachts in einem Haus herum schleiche und die schlafenden (!) Bewohner beklauen will, dann sollten die es nicht bemerken. Sonst ist der Dieb als solches leider nicht zu gebrauchen


----------



## KONNAITN (28. März 2006)

*Quest: Wo Geister... -Hauskauf in Anvil nicht möglich*

Hatte schon jemand das Problem, dass er das Haus in Anvil nicht kaufen konnte, obwohl er genug Geld hatte? 
Ich habe etwa 4000 Gold und der Typ meint immer ich hätte ja nicht mal genug Geld, obwohl es nur 2500 kostet.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (28. März 2006)

*AW: Verzauberung*



			
				ZAM am 28.03.2006 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 28.03.2006 12:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das stimmt so nicht ganz... der Level der Gegner und ihre Aufmerksamkeit steigt so weit ich das weiß nur, wenn amn im Charakterlevel aufsteigt. Was zu ziemlichen Schwierigkeiten führen kann, wenn man zB Wortgewandheit als Hauptfertigkeit hat und nur die hochpusht um aufzusteigen, werden die Gegner im Kampf ungleich stärker... glaubt mir ich hab damit nen Char in Sand gesetzt ^^


----------



## Tine (28. März 2006)

*AW: Schwarze Hand-Auftrag in Bruma*

für den auftrag der dunklen bruderschaft in bruma:
geh in das haus des typen, egal zu welcher tageszeit



Spoiler



im untergeschoss in einer ecke unter ein paar stoffballen is eine falltür, die zu dem gesuchten opfer führt



fröhliches meucheln weiterhin.


----------



## pobert2001 (28. März 2006)

*Ende Hauptquest*

Bin gerade mit dem Hauptquest durch...
der Endkampf war echt mega hart und hat bei mir ewig gedauert..
nur mein problem ist jetzt  


Spoiler



nachdem Martin als Drache gegen den Dragon kämpft und beide
sterben macht mich der Lord Kanzler zum obersten der Drachen
und sagt das ich dafür die kaiserliche Drachenrüstung bekomme...
habe aber keine bekommen  wenn ich ihn dann noch mal
anspreche redet er nur über die Rüstung   wo bekomme
ich die den...


----------



## Namuraz (28. März 2006)

*AW: Quest: Wo Geister... -Hauskauf in Anvil nicht möglich*



			
				KONNAITN am 28.03.2006 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte schon jemand das Problem, dass er das Haus in Anvil nicht kaufen konnte, obwohl er genug Geld hatte?
> Ich habe etwa 4000 Gold und der Typ meint immer ich hätte ja nicht mal genug Geld, obwohl es nur 2500 kostet.


 das istn bug, die verkäufer wollen immer das doppelte (obs abgezogen wird weiß ich nich ganz, aber vorraussetung für ein 2500 Gold teueres haus sind 5000 Gold im Inventar)

ich habe den quest schon, und muss nun 



Spoiler



das haus von geistern befreien, komme aber nich durch das portal (im keller) und der sohn von dem vorbesitzer kommt nich mit (er steht schon in der taverne in der hauptstadt), wie bring ich ihn zum mitkommen / wie öffne ich das portal? 


thx im vorraus


----------



## KONNAITN (28. März 2006)

*AW: Quest: Wo Geister... -Hauskauf in Anvil nicht möglich*



			
				Namuraz am 28.03.2006 19:40 schrieb:
			
		

> KONNAITN am 28.03.2006 17:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, verstehe. Besten Dank- ich glaube nicht dass ich es ohne den Hinweis überhaupt nochmal versucht hätte.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. März 2006)

*AW: Quest: Wo Geister... -Hauskauf in Anvil nicht möglich*



			
				KONNAITN am 28.03.2006 20:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Namuraz am 28.03.2006 19:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schaut mal hier in den Thread: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=1005&tid=4558862&x=0

Dort gibt es u.a. auch einen Fix der den Bug mit den Häuserpreisen behebt.


----------



## scretch (28. März 2006)

*Magie+Stufenanstieg*

ich bin grade etwas verwirrt...
wenn ich das richtig verstehe hat man ja nur eine begrenzte menge an magie, die am anfang festgelegt und auch nicht beim stufenanstieg gesteigert wird. allerdings gibts da n paar nette zauber, die blöderweise ziemlich viel mehr magie benötigen, als ich habe. gibts doch irgendwie eine möglichkeit die eigene magie zu erhöhen oder verringert sich die menge an magie, die man pro zauber braucht je nachdem, wie gut man in der jeweiligen Magiefertigkeit ist.

und wie ist das beim stufenanstieg? muss ich alle meine hauptfertigkeiten um 10 erhöhen oder wird das auf alle hauptfertigkeiten verteilt; will sagen zb in 3 hauptfertigkeiten eine erhöhung um 2 und in 4 hauptfertigkeiten eine erhöhung um 1.


----------



## Namuraz (28. März 2006)

*AW: Magie+Stufenanstieg*



			
				scretch am 28.03.2006 20:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin grade etwas verwirrt...
> wenn ich das richtig verstehe hat man ja nur eine begrenzte menge an magie, die am anfang festgelegt und auch nicht beim stufenanstieg gesteigert wird. allerdings gibts da n paar nette zauber, die blöderweise ziemlich viel mehr magie benötigen, als ich habe. gibts doch irgendwie eine möglichkeit die eigene magie zu erhöhen oder verringert sich die menge an magie, die man pro zauber braucht je nachdem, wie gut man in der jeweiligen Magiefertigkeit ist.


 ich glaube, das steigt autom. beim levelanstieg mit an o.O





> und wie ist das beim stufenanstieg? muss ich alle meine hauptfertigkeiten um 10 erhöhen oder wird das auf alle hauptfertigkeiten verteilt; will sagen zb in 3 hauptfertigkeiten eine erhöhung um 2 und in 4 hauptfertigkeiten eine erhöhung um 1.


 äh ...
deine (haupt- neben-)vertigkeiten werden von dir trainiert
wenn du deine hauptvertigkeiten weit genug trainiert hast, steigst du ein level auf und kannst deine charaktereigenschaften steigern (stärke, intelligenz, ausdauert etc...) davon kannst du max. 3 auswählen, die -je nachdem was du gemacht hast- verschiedene multiplikatoren dahinter stehen haben .... es wäre also angebracht, das zu wählen, was am meisten bringt ...


----------



## annon11 (28. März 2006)

*Diebesgilde und Nebenquests*

Ich hab mal ein Paar fragen:

Ich bin jetzt der Kriegergilde beigetreten,kann ich jetzt auch noch der Diebesgilde beitreten?Und wo ist die?

MIr ist aufgefallen,dass es irgendwie recht
 wenig Nebenquest gibt.Hab bisher nur von der Gilde welche bekommen.Von de ganz normalen NPCs auf der Straße bekommt man gar nichts.Mal findet man doch ein,wie der in Anvil von den man das Haus kaufen soll.Muss ich jetzt jeden Typen anfragen um zu wissen ob der eine Aufgabe hat oder kann man das irgendwie vorher erkennen?Wie in Gothic ,da hatten ja alle Npcs,die was mit Quests zu tun hatten richtige Namen.Nur hier haben die ja allen richtige Namen.Ist zwar logischer aber unpraktischer find ich.

Und wo ist die Arena?


----------



## DerHuj (28. März 2006)

*AW: Diebesgilde und Nebenquests*

Thoronir

habe ihn mit dem bericht über seinen item-lieferanten konfrontiert aber nix passiert und er ist bloß entblöst dass ich sowas für möglich halt. die auftraggeberin Jensine will auch nich sagen was ich noch zu tun hab.
könnt ihr mir helfen bitte?

danke - gruß
derhuj


----------



## Namuraz (28. März 2006)

*AW: Diebesgilde und Nebenquests*



			
				annon11 am 28.03.2006 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin jetzt der Kriegergilde beigetreten,kann ich jetzt auch noch der Diebesgilde beitreten?Und wo ist die?


 ja kannst du, schau dir mal das "WANTED" plackat in der hauptstadt an ... und sprich mal bissl mit den bettlern .... 





> MIr ist aufgefallen,dass es irgendwie recht
> wenig Nebenquest gibt.Hab bisher nur von der Gilde welche bekommen.Von de ganz normalen NPCs auf der Straße bekommt man gar nichts.Mal findet man doch ein,wie der in Anvil von den man das Haus kaufen soll.Muss ich jetzt jeden Typen anfragen um zu wissen ob der eine Aufgabe hat oder kann man das irgendwie vorher erkennen?Wie in Gothic ,da hatten ja alle Npcs,die was mit Quests zu tun hatten richtige Namen.Nur hier haben die ja allen richtige Namen.Ist zwar logischer aber unpraktischer find ich.


 gibt doch einige ^^ ... heb mal ne nirnwurz-pflanze auf >_> ... oder sprich mit den händlern im Marktviertel von der hauptstadt ... oder klick allgemein öfter mal in konversationen auf den punkt "gerüchte"


> Und wo ist die Arena?


 das sagt dir bestimmt so ein wachmann, auf jeden gibts eine in der hauptstadt ... genau weiß ich jez nich, wo sie is


----------



## Volgel (28. März 2006)

*AW: Diebesgilde und Nebenquests*

ich würde mal tippen das die hauptstadt die große runde stadt in der mitter der karte ist   

Aber ich hab auch mal ne frage:
Also ich haben so einen auftrag angenommen wo ich einen verschollen Mann wieder zu seiener Frauf bringen soll. Der ist so ein berühmter Maler.
Nun ja ich geh in sein Malraum und springe in so ein bild   
Dann kommen so gemalte trolle an die sind voll stark einen bekomme ich mit der (tinte noch fertig) aber die anderen sind zu mächtig.
Die Mission heißt  The Painted World glaub ich und ich bin erst stufe3  
gibt es irgenteine magie gegen diese trolle


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. März 2006)

*AW: Diebesgilde und Nebenquests*



			
				Volgel am 28.03.2006 22:24 schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es irgenteine magie gegen diese trolle


Der Maler gibt dir sechs Flaschen Terpentin. Diese kannst du im Inventar aktivieren. Dann verursachen deine Waffen kurzzeitig mehr Schaden gegen die Ölbild-Trolle. (IMO + 20)
Wichtig: Erst kurz vor dem ersten Schlag anwenden, da die Wirkung nur von sehr kurzer Dauer ist.


----------



## Killtech (28. März 2006)

*AW: Diebesgilde und Nebenquests*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 28.03.2006 22:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Volgel am 28.03.2006 22:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Terpentin verursacht nicht +20, sondern +100 Schaden extra.

Das reicht allerdings immernoch nicht um die starken Trolle niederzustrecken. Daher empfiehlt es sich, sich anzuschleichen und mit einem Terpentin getränkten Pfeil anzugreifen. Je nach Skill verursacht das enormen Schaden (Schleichangriffsbonus X-Fach), und der Troll kippt danach schon fast von alleine um. Wenn nicht, dann noch ein wenig mit dem Schwert nachhelfen.

MfG, Killtech


----------



## Tine (28. März 2006)

*AW: Gebrochene Schwüre*



Spoiler



schau dich genau im haus um, da gibts ne falltür im untergeschoss unter ein paar stoffballen


----------



## DerHuj (29. März 2006)

*AW: Gebrochene Schwüre*

THORONIR (in der hauptstadt)

bitte sagt mir doch wie es weiter geht. komme bei der quest nicht weiter obwohl ich das tue was mir jensine aufgetragen hat. der typ is halt sauer auf mich wenn ich ihn auf das gefundene manuscript von seinem item-händler anspreche, aber nix weiter passiert.


----------



## Monstermic (29. März 2006)

*AW: Gebrochene Schwüre*

Habe folgendes ärgerliche Problem: 

Bei einer Quest der Krieger Gilde soll ich einer Frau die Rüstung und das Schwert ihres Großvaters zurückbringen. 
Die Sachen liegen eigentlich in nem Dungeon rum. 

Leider war ich in dem Dungeon schon vorher und hab die gefundenen Sachen in einer fremden Kiste zwischengelagert. 

Tja, die Sachen sind jetzt natürlich nich mehr in der Kiste.   

Kann ich jetzt diese Quest bzw. die gesamten Quests der Kriegergilde nicht weitermachen ?  Wär echt nett wenn einer ne Lösung wüsste !


----------



## Killtech (29. März 2006)

*AW: Gebrochene Schwüre*



			
				Monstermic am 29.03.2006 01:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe folgendes ärgerliche Problem:
> 
> Bei einer Quest der Krieger Gilde soll ich einer Frau die Rüstung und das Schwert ihres Großvaters zurückbringen.
> Die Sachen liegen eigentlich in nem Dungeon rum.
> ...


Warst du jetzt eigentlich nochmal in dem besagten Dungeon? Eventuell wird die Rüstung für die Quest ja neu generiert.

Ansonsten fällt mir außer Cheating leider nichts mehr ein. Du könntest dir anhand dieser Liste die benötigten Dinge herbei cheaten, sofern du irgendwelche Anhaltspunkte für die Bezeichnungen der gesuchten Gegenstände hast.

Cheaten stinkt für gewöhnlich, aber für solche Situationen ist es ab und an doch ganz nützlich.

MfG, Killtech


----------



## HanFred (29. März 2006)

*AW: Diebesgilde und Nebenquests*



			
				DerHuj am 28.03.2006 22:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Thoronir
> 
> habe ihn mit dem bericht über seinen item-lieferanten konfrontiert aber nix passiert und er ist bloß entblöst dass ich sowas für möglich halt. die auftraggeberin Jensine will auch nich sagen was ich noch zu tun hab.
> könnt ihr mir helfen bitte?
> ...





Spoiler



hast du das geständnis des lieferanten mitgenommen? das ist ein buch, das in seinem keller rumliegt. damit sollte dir Thoronir glauben, er will einfach beweise. dann geht die quest weiter...


----------



## HanFred (29. März 2006)

*AW: Diebesgilde und Nebenquests*



			
				Namuraz am 28.03.2006 22:08 schrieb:
			
		

> annon11 am 28.03.2006 20:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jo, es gibt sogar unglaublich viele nebenquests. ich stolper mittlerweile andauernd über welche und weiss ga rnciht mehr, wann ich die alle erledigen soll. *g*
da kommt man in eine stadt und wird gleich mal angequatscht. ist mir auch schon passiert. oder eben mit den leuten reden. wenn sie nicht reden wollen, muss man sie halt per speechcraft dazu bewegen, einen mehr zu mögen (mit geld geht das natürlich auch), dann reden sie. nicht alle haben was interessantes zu erzählen, aber wenn man nen hohen speechcraftskill hat, geht's ja recht fix mit dem doofen minigame.


----------



## ZAM (29. März 2006)

*AW: Verzauberung*



			
				RoTTeN1234 am 28.03.2006 17:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Das stimmt so nicht ganz...



Du saßt hinter mir um das beurteilen zu können? Dreist.


----------



## Kaeksch (29. März 2006)

*AW: Diebesgilde und Nebenquests*



			
				DerHuj am 28.03.2006 22:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Thoronir
> 
> habe ihn mit dem bericht über seinen item-lieferanten konfrontiert aber nix passiert und er ist bloß entblöst dass ich sowas für möglich halt. die auftraggeberin Jensine will auch nich sagen was ich noch zu tun hab.
> könnt ihr mir helfen bitte?
> ...


Hast du die Schaufel im Mausoleum aufgehoben? Die brauchst für mehr Infos von Thoronir.


----------



## Michl76 (29. März 2006)

*Azuraschrein und Glühstaub*

Servus,
stehe vor meinem ersten Azuraschrein und brauche nun Glühstaub von einem Irrlicht, wo bekomme ich sowas her?

MfG
Michl76


----------



## Optimu5Prime (29. März 2006)

*Feld des Todes*

hiho, 

ich bräuchte hilfe bei dem quest "feld des todes" (welches es in choroll "zur grauen stute" gibt). habe die quest erfolgreich gelöst und der questgeber hat mir aus dankbarkeit ein pferd geschenkt, nun meine frage. wo steht das pferd rum? es steht nicht in den stallungen und auch nicht auf dem feld, welches man verteidigen musste.

danke im vorraus


----------



## BunGEe (29. März 2006)

Wahrscheinlich wurde die Frage hier schon gestellt, aber naja. Jedenfalls bin ich in dem Schloss in Chorrol und soll das Gemälde wiederfinden. Nur leider finde ich keine weiteren Hinweise. Hab schon die beiden, doch recht einfach zu findenden, Hinweise gefunden. 



Spoiler



das Malerzubehör und das "Atelier"


Aber nun komm ich nicht weiter, hab schon das ganze Schloss abgegrast nach weiteren Hinweisen, aber irgendwie muss ich was übersehen haben.


----------



## Jaybee (29. März 2006)

*Arbeit für Kriegergilde*

Ich soll für die betrunken Mitglieder  der krigergilde arbeit finden. margate meint wenn ich ihr ektoplasma bringe gibt sie ihnen arbeit. mein problem ist das wenn ich zwar ektoplasma im inventar habe sie mich weiterhin nach ektoplasma fragt und es nicht die möglichkeit gibt ihr das ektoplasma zu geben. muss man ne bestimmte anzahl an ektoplasmen haben?? oder wie geht diese quest weiter?


----------



## Piccolo676 (29. März 2006)

*Gegner irgendwie zu stark, Waffenschmied ?*



			
				irtool am 24.03.2006 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Welchen Level hast du denn schon, dass du das so früh geschafft hast ?
> Ich spiel mittlerweile seit 4St. und bin immer noch auf Level 1
> Deswegen hatte ich gegen dieser "Stinker".. uhm, Skampis oder wie die heißen und die Daedra Typen im Turm auch gar keine Chance :-\



1.
also ich bin son Nahkampftyp (sorry, kenn mich mir Rollenspielen ned so aus, habs mir mal ausgeliehen). also die komischen Viecher, die die Feuerbälle schießen machen mich au immer ziemlich fertig. wenns nur einer doer zwei ind gehts ja ncoh, aber sobald das mehr werden, gehen die fast immer gesammelt auf mcih und lassen die anderen Soldaten in ruh. und der heilzauber den ich hab, bringt immer nur recht wenig. und genug tränke hab cih au ned. mit nem schild zu blocken bringt irgendwie au nix. kann man da irgendwas machen ?

2.
ich hab bei ner Nebenquest ein Schwert bekommen, dass auch Frostschaden macht. das is nun aber leider kaputt. um es zu reparieren muss ich mindestens Waffenschmiedgeselle werden (soweit ich mich erinner). wie werd ich das denn ?

3.
Wo sieht man denn welches Level man is ?

danke schonmal


----------



## March20 (29. März 2006)

*AW: Feld des Todes*



			
				Optimu5Prime am 29.03.2006 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> hiho,
> 
> ich bräuchte hilfe bei dem quest "feld des todes" (welches es in choroll "zur grauen stute" gibt). habe die quest erfolgreich gelöst und der questgeber hat mir aus dankbarkeit ein pferd geschenkt, nun meine frage. wo steht das pferd rum? es steht nicht in den stallungen und auch nicht auf dem feld, welches man verteidigen musste.
> 
> danke im vorraus




ich denk mal das ist wieder so ein netter Übersetzungsfehler.

ich hab bei der quest ein schwert bekommen. vielleicht liegt in deinem inventar auch was neues aus


----------



## HanFred (29. März 2006)

BunGEe am 29.03.2006 11:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlich wurde die Frage hier schon gestellt, aber naja. Jedenfalls bin ich in dem Schloss in Chorrol und soll das Gemälde wiederfinden. Nur leider finde ich keine weiteren Hinweise. Hab schon die beiden, doch recht einfach zu findenden, Hinweise gefunden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da häng ich auch, wo ist denn 



Spoiler



das atelier


?


----------



## March20 (29. März 2006)

*AW: Gegner irgendwie zu stark, Waffenschmied ?*



			
				Piccolo676 am 29.03.2006 12:09 schrieb:
			
		

> irtool am 24.03.2006 18:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




zu punkt 1:

ausweichen. die anderen soldaten werden die dann schon killen.

zu punkt 2:

indem du immer brav mit reparaturämmern deine anderen items reparierst. 

zu punkt 3:

drück mal auf TAB und dann auf die 3 balken deiner anzeige. dort die erste registerkarte


----------



## HanFred (29. März 2006)

*AW: Azuraschrein und Glühstaub*



			
				Michl76 am 29.03.2006 10:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> stehe vor meinem ersten Azuraschrein und brauche nun Glühstaub von einem Irrlicht, wo bekomme ich sowas her?
> 
> MfG
> Michl76





Spoiler



irrlicher hat's gleich in der nähe des schreins. sind aber recht schwer zu besiegen, die typen beim schrein haben mir aber geholfen.


----------



## pirx (29. März 2006)

*AW: Gegner irgendwie zu stark, Waffenschmied ?*



			
				March20 am 29.03.2006 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> ausweichen. die anderen soldaten werden die dann schon killen.
> 
> zu punkt 2:
> 
> indem du immer brav mit reparaturämmern deine anderen items reparierst.


Oder zum Waffenhändler/Schmied deines Vertrauens gehst und es dort gegen Geld reparieren lässt.


----------



## HanFred (29. März 2006)

*AW: Feld des Todes*



			
				March20 am 29.03.2006 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Optimu5Prime am 29.03.2006 11:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bei mir gab's auch ein schwert. sogar ein ganz brauchbares... leider hässliches... aber ich benutze es trotzdem. hat bei mir frostschaden und "weakness to frost" drauf, das ist prima... gerade in oblivion.


----------



## Tiger39 (29. März 2006)

*AW: Gegner irgendwie zu stark, Waffenschmied ?*

3.
Wo sieht man denn welches Level man is ?

danke schonmal [/quote]

zu oben: du musste im Inventar auf dein Lebensanzeige klicken.
Dann siehst du verschiedene Symbole: Du musst auf das erste oder zweite.
Da steht dann deine max. Lebensenergie, Willenskraft/Mana und dein Ausdauer.
Da drüber siehst du dein Levelund noch ein paar andere Angaben.

Meine Frage: Ich bin bei dem Quest "Ewiger Ruhestand".



Spoiler



Ich soll einen Adamus Phillida töten (ein Quest der "Dunklen Bruderschaft").Dazu muss ich wissen wann er seine Rüstung ablegt, und wo er dies tut, damit ich ihn mit dem Spezial-Pfeil von Ocheeva töten kann.


 kann mir dazu jemand helfen?

Gruß


----------



## Thodin_33 (29. März 2006)

*Heilung in Oblivion*

Was ist die beste Methode um seinen Kämpfer im Kampf zu heilen? Der mitgelieferte Heilzauber am Anfang heilt nur 8 Lebenspunkte und die Tränke sind auch eher lächerlich. Meist wird man von einem Schlag stärker getroffen als man mit einem Trank hereinbekommt. Es lohnt sich also nicht. Da nun auch die Gegner stärker werden, habe ich mir einen neuen Heilzauber geleistet, der 24 Punkte heilen kann. Leider saugt das meine Manaleiste zu 75 % leer. Da 24 Punkte auch nicht so prall sind (es ist lächerlich wenig), frage ich mich wie man sich als Nahkämpfer/Bogenschütze (mit ein wenig Wiederherstellungs-skills) am Besten heilen kann.
Tränke, Nahrung und Zauber scheinen es ja nicht wirklich zu bringen. Trotzdem bin ich es satt immer so oft zu rasten und im Kampf so oft niedergemacht zu werden. Gerade Bossmonster teilen auch bei einem Block so heftig aus, das es richtig wehtut.


----------



## Piccolo676 (29. März 2006)

*AW: Gegner irgendwie zu stark, Waffenschmied ?*



			
				pirx am 29.03.2006 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> March20 am 29.03.2006 12:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



danke schonmal.

zu 1. naja, bringt leider nxi mehr wenn cih nur ncoh allein bin 

zu 2. d.h. also je mehr ich mit selbst reparier, desto besser werd ich dann und steig auf ? also so wie beim springen oder kämpfen ? dachte das ßte man irgendwo dann auswählen, dass man das dann machen will, aber wenn man das auch mit der zeit lernt, dann versuch ich das mal. war schon ned schlecht das schwert für den anfang


----------



## pirx (29. März 2006)

*AW: Gegner irgendwie zu stark, Waffenschmied ?*



			
				Piccolo676 am 29.03.2006 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> zu 2. d.h. also je mehr ich mit selbst reparier, desto besser werd ich dann und steig auf ? also so wie beim springen oder kämpfen ?


Ja richtig, wobei dabei dann schon der eine oder andere Hammer draufgehen wird, also doch nicht ganz so wie beim springen


----------



## BunGEe (29. März 2006)

HanFred am 29.03.2006 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> BunGEe am 29.03.2006 11:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Wenn du in den Westturm gehst ist hinter den Kisten eine Luke nach unten. Dort ist dann eine Gemälde auf einer Staffelei. Das hab ich jetzt einfach mal als Atelier bezeichnet. *g* Den 2. Hinweis findet man dann in dem Raum von der Frau


Aber dann weiß ich nicht weiter.


----------



## Kaeksch (29. März 2006)

*AW: Feld des Todes*



			
				HanFred am 29.03.2006 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> March20 am 29.03.2006 12:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na toll. Habs Pferd auch schon  wie irre gesucht. Is es also vergebens?
 
Will endlich nen Pferd. Muss nämlich sehr zügig reisen. Die Nacht is verdammt kurz wenn man als Vampier auf die Dunkelheit angewiesen is.


----------



## Michl76 (29. März 2006)

*AW: Feld des Todes*



			
				Kaeksch am 29.03.2006 12:57 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 29.03.2006 12:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Servus,
ich hab mein Pferd aus dem Wolkenherrschertempel bekommen.

MfG
Michl76


----------



## Michl76 (29. März 2006)

*Azuraschrein und Irrlichter*

Zitat: (Original von Michl76 am 29.03.2006 10:37)
Servus,
stehe vor meinem ersten Azuraschrein und brauche nun Glühstaub von einem Irrlicht, wo bekomme ich sowas her?

MfG
Michl76 

irrlicher hat's gleich in der nähe des schreins. sind aber recht schwer zu besiegen, die typen beim schrein haben mir aber geholfen.

Hab schon einigemale gegen die Irrlichter gekämpft aber leider ohne Erfolg. Der Typ der mir hilft geht immer KO. und meine Angriffe mit dem Schwert zeigen keine Wirkung. Muss ich mein schwert als Barbar irgendwie verzaubern dass ich hier weiterkomme?

MfG
Michl76


----------



## Kaeksch (29. März 2006)

*AW: Feld des Todes*



			
				Michl76 am 29.03.2006 13:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Kaeksch am 29.03.2006 12:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dazu müsst ich nur wissen wo der is.


----------



## Michl76 (29. März 2006)

*AW: Feld des Todes*



			
				Kaeksch am 29.03.2006 13:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Michl76 am 29.03.2006 13:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dort wo die Klingen ihren Hauptsitz haben.


----------



## HanFred (29. März 2006)

*AW: Feld des Todes*



			
				Michl76 am 29.03.2006 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Dort wo die Klingen ihren Hauptsitz haben.


jup... story soweit spielen und man kriegt ein pferd (bzw. kurz bevor man zur wolkenfestung aufbricht).


----------



## Michl76 (29. März 2006)

*Irrlichter*

Bitte gebt mir einen Tip wie ich die Irrlichter beim Azuraschrein klein kriege!

MfG
Michl76


----------



## Thodin_33 (29. März 2006)

*AW: Feld des Todes*



			
				HanFred am 29.03.2006 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Michl76 am 29.03.2006 13:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man bekommt doch schon ganz am Anfang von den Mönchen in Weynon Priorei ein Pferd. Man muss einfach nur jeden Mönch nach Hilfe anlabern. Joffre öffnet seine Truhe, Blabla spendiert Tränke und BloBlo gibt die sein geschecktes Pferd, das man dann von der Koppel mitnehmen kann. Das heisst dann Pater BloBlos geschecktes Pferd oder so.


----------



## Kaeksch (29. März 2006)

*AW: Feld des Todes*



			
				Thodin_33 am 29.03.2006 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 29.03.2006 13:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dank dir. Hört sich gut an. Muss den herren mit Glatze mal nen Besuch abstatten.


----------



## Killtech (29. März 2006)

BunGEe am 29.03.2006 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 29.03.2006 12:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Wenn man sich in der Haupthalle des Schlosses befindet, sollte man nach rechts in den Speiseraum gehen. Im hinteren Teil des Raumes lassen sich Farbflecken auf dem Teppichboden finden. Das ist der dritte Hinweis.



War nicht einfach zu finden, da der Hinweis recht unauffällig plaziert ist. Hat auch etwas gedauert, bis ich ihn gefunden habe. 

MfG, Killtech


----------



## Vittra (29. März 2006)

*Quest "Verderbnis und Bewusstsein" in Cheydinhal*

Hat schon irgendjemand die Quest in Cheydinhakl lösen können, wo so rigorose Strafen von der Miliz durchgesetzt werden?
Habe mit dem Vize der Miliz gesprochen, der hat mich zu Aldos geschickt.
Dieser wiederum sagt, ich solle ihm zu seinem Haus folgen, welches momentan beschlagnahmt ist.
Dort angekommen, kann ich mich nicht mehr bewegen oder Menüs aufrufen, lediglich die Perspektive lässt sich noch ändern, während die beiden (Wache und Aldos) sich anscheinend unterhalten...ohne Ergebnis.
Ein Bug, oder hab ich was übersehen?


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (29. März 2006)

*AW: Kampftipps*

Hi,

ich bin gerade am Anfang, und erkunde ein bissle die Welt bevor ich zu Jeoffre gehen will. Jetzt bin ich in eine Höhle im großen Forst gekommen namens: "Nicht eingezeichnete Höhle" dort drinnen gabs ein paar Ratten sowie Wölfe und 2 Kisten. Allerdings auch eine Holztür, die man nur mit nem Schlüssel aufbekommt... ich hab die vermaledeite Höhle jetz schon 3 mal auf den Kopf gestellt aber finde keinen Schlüssel. Weiß zufällig jemand wo ich so einen Key herbekomme, oder war schon jemand in der Höhle und hat den Key dort irgendwo gefunden???

danke


----------



## BunGEe (29. März 2006)

Killtech am 29.03.2006 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Argh das muss ich übersehen haben. Werde ich heut abend gleich mal schauen. Danke. Die Quest hat mich gestern echt frustriert.


----------



## WGSpritzwasser (29. März 2006)

*Intelligenz/Konstitution wiederherstellen*

hallo,
ich muss meine konstitution und intelligenz wiederherstellen (beide sind bei 0). aber ich find beim besten willen nirgens irgendwelche tränke doer irgendwas, womit ich mir da helfen könnte.
wo gibts da etwas?
danke.


----------



## March20 (29. März 2006)

*AW: Quest "Verderbnis und Bewusstsein" in Cheydinhal*



			
				Vittra am 29.03.2006 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat schon irgendjemand die Quest in Cheydinhakl lösen können, wo so rigorose Strafen von der Miliz durchgesetzt werden?
> Habe mit dem Vize der Miliz gesprochen, der hat mich zu Aldos geschickt.
> Dieser wiederum sagt, ich solle ihm zu seinem Haus folgen, welches momentan beschlagnahmt ist.
> Dort angekommen, kann ich mich nicht mehr bewegen oder Menüs aufrufen, lediglich die Perspektive lässt sich noch ändern, während die beiden (Wache und Aldos) sich anscheinend unterhalten...ohne Ergebnis.
> Ein Bug, oder hab ich was übersehen?




einfach mal ein wenig warten.



Spoiler



aldos soltle dann gekillt werden.dann gehts weiter. siehe pfeil am kompass


----------



## Kaeksch (29. März 2006)

*AW: Intelligenz/Konstitution wiederherstellen*



			
				WGSpritzwasser am 29.03.2006 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> ich muss meine konstitution und intelligenz wiederherstellen (beide sind bei 0). aber ich find beim besten willen nirgens irgendwelche tränke doer irgendwas, womit ich mir da helfen könnte.
> wo gibts da etwas?
> danke.


Helfen da nich irgendwelche Nahrungsmittel ect. ?


----------



## ErzmagierRaistlin (29. März 2006)

*Frage: Hauptquest:Morgenröhte,der grüne Kaiserweg*

Hallo, ich hätte mal ne Frage zum Hauptquest, und zwar hat mir  Tar-Meena die geheimen 4 Bücher übersetzt, wo ich den Eingang zu dieser Sekte finde.
In meinem Questbuch steht jetzt eben drin, das ich  mich am grünen Kaiserweg - wo der Turm die Mittagssonne berührt, einwenig umschauen soll. Wenn ich dem Questpfeil folge, führt der mich direkt in den Kaiserlichen Palast Garten und dort vor das Grab von Prinz Camarril! Dort allerdings tut sich überhaupt nix, keine Ahnung wie es da weitergeht! Tar-Meena kann ich in der geheimen Universität auch nicht mehr auffinden. Irgendwer nen Plan wie es hier weitergeht. Krieg nämlich langsam des   

So und jetzt würd mich noch interessiern wo ich hier in das Forum eigentlich ne Frage reinschreiben kann, weil diesmal bin ich einfach auf Antworten gegangen um was zu Fragen, ist des so normal??


----------



## ErzmagierRaistlin (29. März 2006)

*AW: Intelligenz/Konstitution wiederherstellen*



			
				Kaeksch am 29.03.2006 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> WGSpritzwasser am 29.03.2006 15:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Zum Wiederherstellen der Attribute, heißt es doch, dass man die Kapellen in den Städten aufsuchen soll, dort wird man geheilt bzw die Attribute wieder hersgestellt!


----------



## Bender (29. März 2006)

*Magierquest: Information für einen Preis*

Ich habe vom Erzmagier die Aufgabe erhalten Graf Hassildor in Skingrad aufzusuchen. Gesagt - Getan. Der verlangt von mir, dass ich in der Blutkrustenhöhle alle Vampiere erledige und die Vampierjäger aus der Stadt verschwinden ( umbringen oder was auch immer nötig ist). Die Höhle war kein Problem, aber ich möchte nicht die Jäger töten, da ich in einer früheren Quest den Vampierjägern geholfen habe und Ehrenmitglied in deren Gilde bin. Nun miene Frage: Gibt es eine friedliche Lösung die Jäger aus der Stadt zu vertreiben ??


----------



## LowriderRoxx (29. März 2006)

*AW: Magierquest: Information für einen Preis*



			
				Bender am 29.03.2006 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe vom Erzmagier die Aufgabe erhalten Graf Hassildor in Skingrad aufzusuchen. Gesagt - Getan. Der verlangt von mir, dass ich in der Blutkrustenhöhle alle Vampiere erledige und die Vampierjäger aus der Stadt verschwinden ( umbringen oder was auch immer nötig ist). Die Höhle war kein Problem, aber ich möchte nicht die Jäger töten, da ich in einer früheren Quest den Vampierjägern geholfen habe und Ehrenmitglied in deren Gilde bin. Nun miene Frage: Gibt es eine friedliche Lösung die Jäger aus der Stadt zu vertreiben ??





Spoiler



Ich konnte gleich dem ersten Jäger sagen, dass bereits alle Vamipire in der Höhle tot seien (war vorher dort) und daher kein Grund mehr für die Jäger bestünde, in der Stadt zu bleiben


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. März 2006)

*AW: Frage: Hauptquest:Morgenröhte,der grüne Kaiserweg*



			
				ErzmagierRaistlin am 29.03.2006 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ich hätte mal ne Frage zum Hauptquest, und zwar hat mir  Tar-Meena die geheimen 4 Bücher übersetzt, wo ich den Eingang zu dieser Sekte finde.
> In meinem Questbuch steht jetzt eben drin, das ich  mich am grünen Kaiserweg - wo der Turm die Mittagssonne berührt, einwenig umschauen soll. Wenn ich dem Questpfeil folge, führt der mich direkt in den Kaiserlichen Palast Garten und dort vor das Grab von Prinz Camarril! Dort allerdings tut sich überhaupt nix, keine Ahnung wie es da weitergeht! Tar-Meena kann ich in der geheimen Universität auch nicht mehr auffinden. Irgendwer nen Plan wie es hier weitergeht. Krieg nämlich langsam des





Spoiler



Kleiner Tipp: Du musst dort am Grab zur Mittagszeit (also ca. 12 Uhr) sein.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. März 2006)

*Pferd gestorben...*

Irgendwie hat es meinen Gaul zerlegt. Hatte das Tierchen vor der Höhle geparkt, aber als ich wieder raus gekommen bin liegt das Tier flach auf dem Boden und ist hin.  Kann man da noch irgendwie was machen oder ist ein Neukauf die einzige Lösung?


----------



## cypi (29. März 2006)

*AW: Pferd gestorben...*

suche nachtschatten gewächse für die Vampirismus Quest.. wo wächst son Zeux, bin schon überall rumgetiegert. Auch kein laden hat sowas.


----------



## Hero2 (29. März 2006)

*AW: Pferd gestorben...*



			
				cypi am 29.03.2006 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> suche nachtschatten gewächse für die Vampirismus Quest.. wo wächst son Zeux, bin schon überall rumgetiegert. Auch kein laden hat sowas.



Das ist ein bug du musst nach tollkirschen suchen...
findest du in der Magiergilde in der geheimen universität zb.: bei der Händlerin.


----------



## cypi (29. März 2006)

*AW: Pferd gestorben...*



			
				Hero2 am 29.03.2006 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> cypi am 29.03.2006 16:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aso und ich renn mir hier eine Wärmflasche  gut, werd ich mal ausprobieren. Die 5 großen Seelensteine zu besorgen war schon nen kracher.


----------



## ebbo (29. März 2006)

*gefägnis?*

Wie komme ich aus den Gefänigs heraus?
Gibt da schon eine Online Lösung?

danke


----------



## jancua (29. März 2006)

*AW: Quest nicht lösbar!*

man muss solange warten bis sie sich on der schiss bank erhebt. dann geits.


----------



## pobert2001 (29. März 2006)

*Ende Hauptquest*

Ist den noch keiner mit dem Hauptquest durch? 
wollte endlich wissen wie es zuende geht und hab bis jetzt erst 
20 Nebenquest gemacht   
brauche jetzt aber hilfe, will solange nicht weiterspielen


----------



## Patrick12 (29. März 2006)

*Problem*

Hab mir heute auch mal Oblivion gekauft, gleich mal installiert....
Ich komme zum Punkt Charakter erstellen und es ruckelt etwas dahcte ich mir ok  
egal.
Ich komme ins Verlies und bemerke es ruckelt noch schlimmer, ich denke ok ich dreh mal hrd runter schatten..... alles auf niedrig 800x600 und es ruckelt noch immer auch wenn ich Esc drücke ruckelt es.....
Ka wieso 

CPU: AMD 3200+
Grafikkarte: 6600 GT
1024 MB


----------



## kette06 (29. März 2006)

*AW: Problem*

Hallo erstmal

also war in bruma und hab mit der königin dort gelöabert und die meint ich soll son artefakt für die holen...is ja schön und gut...nur diesen drachen felsen der is ja eingezeichnet und wo is nun der "wächter" (isne statue)...ich find den net ich bin stumpf nach westen gegangen also in die richtung in der der drachen felden ja auch zeigt  ich bin bis zum morais clan oda wie auch imm agelatscht und denn hatte ich kein bock...mehr...!

kann mir ma biddö jmd helfen??!!..das wäre recht goil...

danke schonmal im voraus!

MFG kette


----------



## HanFred (29. März 2006)

*AW: Feld des Todes*



			
				Thodin_33 am 29.03.2006 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 29.03.2006 13:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nachdem der stirbt, kriegt man das, richtig. genau das, was ich beschrieben habe.


----------



## HanFred (29. März 2006)

*AW: Intelligenz/Konstitution wiederherstellen*



			
				WGSpritzwasser am 29.03.2006 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> ich muss meine konstitution und intelligenz wiederherstellen (beide sind bei 0). aber ich find beim besten willen nirgens irgendwelche tränke doer irgendwas, womit ich mir da helfen könnte.
> wo gibts da etwas?
> danke.


bete an einem schrein, vielleicht hilft's.


----------



## HanFred (29. März 2006)

*AW: Problem*



			
				kette06 am 29.03.2006 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo erstmal
> 
> also war in bruma und hab mit der königin dort gelöabert und die meint ich soll son artefakt für die holen...is ja schön und gut...nur diesen drachen felsen der is ja eingezeichnet und wo is nun der "wächter" (isne statue)...ich find den net ich bin stumpf nach westen gegangen also in die richtung in der der drachen felden ja auch zeigt  ich bin bis zum morais clan oda wie auch imm agelatscht und denn hatte ich kein bock...mehr...!
> 
> ...


ist das die quest, wo du ein tagebuch mit wegangabe kriegst? wenn ja: einfach daran halten und um gottes willen nicht zuweit suchen. du musst das tagbuch lesen, sonst klappt das nicht.


----------



## HanFred (29. März 2006)

*AW: gefägnis?*



			
				ebbo am 29.03.2006 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie komme ich aus den Gefänigs heraus?
> Gibt da schon eine Online Lösung?
> 
> danke


bitte nicht so viele infos. 
wurdest du wegen irgend etwas eingesperrt? dann schlaf einfach ne runde in deiner zelle.


----------



## cypi (29. März 2006)

*AW: gefägnis?*

Hab die Hauptquests jetzt mit dem 2ten Char durch und muss sagen man schafft auf mittlerer Schwierigkeitin 6-7 Stunden die Hauptquests, die sind wirklich sehr durftig ausgefallen. auch das Ende ist billig. garkein Endgegner. Aber an allen nebenquests sitzt man bestimmt an die 2 Wochen Dauerzocken.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. März 2006)

*AW: Problem*



			
				kette06 am 29.03.2006 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo erstmal
> 
> also war in bruma und hab mit der königin dort gelöabert und die meint ich soll son artefakt für die holen...is ja schön und gut...nur diesen drachen felsen der is ja eingezeichnet und wo is nun der "wächter" (isne statue)...ich find den net ich bin stumpf nach westen gegangen also in die richtung in der der drachen felden ja auch zeigt  ich bin bis zum morais clan oda wie auch imm agelatscht und denn hatte ich kein bock...mehr...!
> 
> kann mir ma biddö jmd helfen??!!..das wäre recht goil...


Von der Markierung aus, 



Spoiler



welche dir in die Karte eingezeichnet wurde gehst du nach Westen, bis du an eine große Statue kommst. Hier kommt dann die Meldung, daß du den nächsten Punkt gefunden hast. Nun geht es ein Stück weiter nach Norden und du kommst in eine Höhle (Weiß den Namen jetzt gerade nicht auswendig). Hier reingehen und nach wenigen Schritten wird dein Questlog wieder aktualisiert. Hier nun die Höhle durchqueren und du kommst in ein Tal. Hier läufst du vom Ausgang in Richtung "oben links" und kommst zu einem zugefrorenen See und Ruinen. Hier geht es eine kleine Rampe hoch und in die Ruine, wo man "rechts" ein Tor findet, wo man in die gesuchte Höhle kommt. Darin findet man dann den gesuchten Gegenstand.


----------



## WiesokeinLeerzeichen (29. März 2006)

*AW: Problem*

Hi!
Ich habs erst seit gestern und bin folglich noch ziemlich am anfang, nur leider komm ich mit dem bestechen garnet klar. die scheiben, bei denen die typen grinsen sind meist garnicht anwählbar, wie kann ich also deren einstellung mir gegenüber positiv verändern?


----------



## Thodin_33 (29. März 2006)

*AW: Feld des Todes*



			
				HanFred am 29.03.2006 18:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Thodin_33 am 29.03.2006 13:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sterben tut da (noch) keiner. Nachdem ich aus dem Tutorialknast raus bin, bin ich sofort Richtung Chorrol zur Priorei gelaufen. Dort redet man mit Jofree über das Amulett, und kann ihn dann um Hilfe fragen, worauf er die Truhe öffnet, aus der man sich bedienen kann. Ab dem Zeitpunkt kann man alle anderen Mönche auch nach Hilfe fragen. Einer sagt dann das man sein Pferd haben kann, da er es nicht mehr braucht. D.h. Schon unmittelbar nach Spielstart ist man beritten. 
Zu Wolkenfeste geht es erst später nach der ganzen Kvatch-Geschichte


----------



## Piccolo676 (29. März 2006)

*AW: Gegner irgendwie zu stark, Waffenschmied ?*



			
				pirx am 29.03.2006 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Piccolo676 am 29.03.2006 12:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yoh. hab ich gemerkt. einer is schon putt. aber hab ja noch 3


----------



## Angor (29. März 2006)

*AW: Feld des Todes*

Brauche HIlfe bei dem Quest  wenn man sich in einen vampir verwandelt . eine hexe brauch zu dem heilmittel 5 große seelensteine  wo find ich die HILFE  ich hab alles durchsucht ( ok alles is übertrieben baer ihc finde die nich)


----------



## Killtech (29. März 2006)

*AW: Feld des Todes*



			
				Angor am 29.03.2006 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Brauche HIlfe bei dem Quest  wenn man sich in einen vampir verwandelt . eine hexe brauch zu dem heilmittel 5 große seelensteine  wo find ich die HILFE  ich hab alles durchsucht ( ok alles is übertrieben baer ihc finde die nich)


Die großen Seelensteine gibt es bei den Magiergilden zu kaufen. Achte allerdings darauf die Richtigen zu kaufen. Du brauchst die mit der Zustatzbezeichnung "None".

MfG, Killtech

PS: Danach wird dir die Hexe sagen, dass du noch Nachtschattengewächse für den Heiltrank brauchst. Das ist ein Fehler in der Übersetzung, und gemeint sind eigentlich Tollkirschen. (Ebenfalls bei den Magiergilden und Alchemisten zu finden.)


----------



## Killtech (29. März 2006)

*AW: Pferd gestorben...*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 29.03.2006 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie hat es meinen Gaul zerlegt. Hatte das Tierchen vor der Höhle geparkt, aber als ich wieder raus gekommen bin liegt das Tier flach auf dem Boden und ist hin.  Kann man da noch irgendwie was machen oder ist ein Neukauf die einzige Lösung?


Tot ist tot! Ob es irgendwelche Wiederbelebungszauber gibt, weiß ich nicht genau. Und wenn, dann sind die bestimmt nicht billig. Kauf dir am besten einfach einen neuen Vierbeiner.

Für sehr schnelles reisen ist der Rappe (5000 Septims) aus Cheydinhal optimal. Ein guter Allrounder aus Geschwindigkeit und Hitpoints ist der Schimmel (4000 Septims) aus Anvil.

Hier nochmal eine kleine Übersicht der Pferde:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, Killtech

PS: Das Einhorn stinkt! Weiter Details dazu auf Anfrage.  *g*


----------



## DarkRisc (29. März 2006)

*Vampirismus*

Ich bin jetzt was das Spiel betrifft ca. in der Mitte und habe mich eine Nacht lang in Chorrol in der Taverne schlafen gelegt.
Als ich wieder aufgewacht bin, wurde mir gesagt, das mich ein Vampir gebissen hat und jedes weitere mal, wenn ich über 2h warte oder in einem Bett penne, kommt wieder eine Art Albtraum (eine Frau und ein Kind > Kind im Arm seiner Mutter > Mutter = Leiche; Kind = Pestkran & Tot > beide werden zu Staub).

Wie bekannt, weiß man ja, das Vampire in der Sonne sterben oder was weiß ich. Wenn ich jedenfalls jetzt mit meinem Charakter in die Sonne gehe, bekommt der HP abgezocken was auch ziemlich scheiße ist, wenn man irgend etwas wärend der Mittagszeit sehen (z.B. bei der Suche nach dem Talesman der Könige).
Ein weiterer "Nachteil" ist, das mein Charakter anscheinden jetzt Gelb- und Magersucht hat   

Hat jemand das schon erlebt und ist aus diesem Schlamassel heraus gekommen, und kann mir nun sagen, was ich tun muss damit ich wieder Clean von den Eigenschaften eines Vampirs werde


----------



## WkoD (29. März 2006)

*Quest Problem*

Hi,
also ich hab jetzt vollgendes Problem. Und zwar hatte ich jetzt schon bei 2 Side Quest einen Hänger, da sie ab einem gewissen Punkt nicht weiter gingen.


Spoiler



1.
Im Quest "Korrupter kaiserlicher Wachmann" hab ich jetzt beide Zeugen überzeugt auszusagen, doch der Wachmann, der mir den Aufttrag dazu gab, sagt noch immer, das ich 2 Zeugen suchen soll. Der Grüne Questpfeil zeigt aber ganz klar auf ihn.
2.
In dem Quest in Bruma mit Vampirjäger hab ich das Tagebuch an den Offizier abgegeben und der sagt mir, das er suchen geht und mich in einer Stunde in einer Kneipe sehen will. Dort taucht er aber nie auf und der Grüne Questpfeil zeigt auf den Besitzer des Lokals, welcher aber keine weiteren Gesprächsoptionen hat.



Weiß jemand, was da falsch lief?

EDIT ich hab das kleine Patchupdate gemacht, liegt es eventuell daran?

EDIT2 neu laden und ganz neu anfangen brachte bis her nix anderes


----------



## Heidabolleli (29. März 2006)

*AW: Quest Problem*

Hallo

Folgendes Problem:
Ich bin gerade da wo man Goldstaub von Irrlichtern sammel muss um ihn dann so nem Deadra Gott opfern zu können um dann schlieslich ein Artefakt zu erhalt mit dem man in so ne andere Welt.
Aber ich find diesen Goldstaub nich oder wüsste auch nicht wo er zu finden is!?!?!?

DAnke für antworten!!

OBLIVION for GAME-OF-THE-YEAR


----------



## Pulchi (29. März 2006)

*AW: Quest Problem*

Hallo Leute,
ich habe mich der Magiergilde angeschlossen.
Nun soll ich eine Handesroute durchlaufen, da in der Nähe dieser Handesroute viele Kaufmänner tod aufgefunden worden sind. Goldküste.
Wenn ich jetzt die Rute laufe, passiert aber nichts?!
ISt das normal?


thjx PUlchi


----------



## Angor (29. März 2006)

*AW: Quest Problem*



			
				Heidabolleli am 29.03.2006 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Folgendes Problem:
> Ich bin gerade da wo man Goldstaub von Irrlichtern sammel muss um ihn dann so nem Deadra Gott opfern zu können um dann schlieslich ein Artefakt zu erhalt mit dem man in so ne andere Welt.
> ...



du musst von der deadra statur nach norden dann siehst du so kleine schwebende leichtende irgendwas ^^ die killst du und dann fällt son stub runter dsa is es


----------



## Heidabolleli (29. März 2006)

*AW: Quest Problem*

du musst von der deadra statur nach norden dann siehst du so kleine schwebende leichtende irgendwas ^^ die killst du und dann fällt son stub runter dsa is es [/quote]

Hab ich probiert aber wenn ich auf die draufhau passiert nix.
Der schlag hat keine wirkung oder so steht dann da!!!!
Braucht man da irgendeinen Zauber oder so?!!?!?!?


----------



## mastabasta (29. März 2006)

*AW: Quest Problem*



			
				Heidabolleli am 29.03.2006 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> du musst von der deadra statur nach norden dann siehst du so kleine schwebende leichtende irgendwas ^^ die killst du und dann fällt son stub runter dsa is es



Hab ich probiert aber wenn ich auf die draufhau passiert nix.
Der schlag hat keine wirkung oder so steht dann da!!!!
Braucht man da irgendeinen Zauber oder so?!!?!?!? [/quote]

ist möglich das das viech immun gegen deine angriffe ist. Fals das der fall ist, probier es mal mit ner silberklinge oder ner anderen edelmetallwaffe zu töten.


----------



## HanFred (29. März 2006)

*AW: Quest Problem*



			
				Heidabolleli am 29.03.2006 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich probiert aber wenn ich auf die draufhau passiert nix.
> Der schlag hat keine wirkung oder so steht dann da!!!!
> Braucht man da irgendeinen Zauber oder so?!!?!?!?


ich hab schockpfeile verwendet, schockzauber haben demnach wohl einen effekt. sonst ist allgemein silber gut gegen geisterwesen, aber ich weiss nicht, ob das auch gegen irrlichter was bringt.
zusätzlich haben mir die anwesenden jünger geholfen. keiner stirbt, sie fallen nur hin und wieder bewusstlos hin.  
mein marksmanskill war zu der zeit echt unterirdisch, darum hat's ziemlich lange gedauert... wenn ich mir's recht überlege waren das ziemlich sicher die schwierigsten gegner, die ich bisher angetroffen habe.


----------



## HanFred (29. März 2006)

*AW: Quest Problem*



			
				Pulchi am 29.03.2006 20:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> ich habe mich der Magiergilde angeschlossen.
> Nun soll ich eine Handesroute durchlaufen, da in der Nähe dieser Handesroute viele Kaufmänner tod aufgefunden worden sind. Goldküste.
> Wenn ich jetzt die Rute laufe, passiert aber nichts?!
> ...


geh in die herberge da hinein und sprich mal den wirt (oder die verbündeten, weiss nicht mehr genau) an. nur immer schön dem kompass nach.


----------



## Heidabolleli (29. März 2006)

*AW: Quest Problem*



			
				HanFred am 29.03.2006 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Heidabolleli am 29.03.2006 20:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo danke für die Tips. Werd ich dann gleich mal ausprobieren nach Germany`s next Topmodell.
Ich sag nur: " Ich bin so glücklich!! " *weinwein* (zitat: Bruce)


----------



## Volcom (29. März 2006)

*AW: Quest Problem*

hallo ,

hört sich jetzt doof an oder so aber ich hab ein paar fragen
ich spiele seit heut oblivion und bin jetzt gerade aus diesem dungeon raus und hoch zur burg , rein in das stadttor hinter dder brücke und da sind haufne leute nur weiß ich nitcht was ich jetzt machen soll 
kann mir einer sagen wohin ich muss

Kann mir einer sagen wie und wo ich gucken kann welche quests ich machen muss ?
Und gibt es evt eine karte die das alles veranfacht irgentwie ?

komme nochnet zurech


----------



## Heidabolleli (29. März 2006)

*AW: Quest Problem*



			
				Volcom am 29.03.2006 21:09 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ,
> 
> hört sich jetzt doof an oder so aber ich hab ein paar fragen
> ich spiele seit heut oblivion und bin jetzt gerade aus diesem dungeon raus und hoch zur burg , rein in das stadttor hinter dder brücke und da sind haufne leute nur weiß ich nitcht was ich jetzt machen soll
> ...



Drück auf TAB und wähl unten den Button der die Himmelsrichtungen anzeigt.
Da kannste dann zwischen Stadt- bzw., Landkarte, Aktiv Quests, alle Quests, und abgeschlossenen Quest wählen.
Wenn du willst dass dir die Himmelsrichtungsanzeige zeigt wos langgeht dann geh in "alle Quests" und drück auf den den du haben wilst.
 Der is dann aktiv geschalten und du weist immer wos hingeht.

So nebenbei: Kanns sein dass man keine Items einfach so fallenlassen kann?!?!?!!?!?


----------



## Volcom (29. März 2006)

*AW: Quest Problem*



			
				Heidabolleli am 29.03.2006 21:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Volcom am 29.03.2006 21:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




da kann ich dir helfen

geh ins inventar -> gegenstandsuchen und shift links drücken und dan mit maus auf den gegenstand der fallen soll drücken


danke f+r deine hilfe


----------



## Balthamel (29. März 2006)

Ich hab eine ganz simple Frage und zwar würde ich gerne wissen wie man Screenshots macht. Normalerweise benutzt man dafür immer die Drucktaste, aber bei Olivion passiert da rein gar nichts. Jemand eine Idee wie man Screenshots machen kann?


----------



## Killtech (29. März 2006)

Balthamel am 29.03.2006 22:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab eine ganz simple Frage und zwar würde ich gerne wissen wie man Screenshots macht. Normalerweise benutzt man dafür immer die Drucktaste, aber bei Olivion passiert da rein gar nichts. Jemand eine Idee wie man Screenshots machen kann?


Das funktioniert nach wie vor mit der Drucktaste. Allerdings muss man davor ein paar Änderungen in der .ini vornehmen.

Anleitung:



> Öffnen Sie mit einem Texteditor die Datei Oblivion\\Oblivion.ini (aktuell genutzte Datei) oder Oblivion\\Oblivion_default.ini (Vorlage für alle Profile). Beide Dateien erreichen Sie über den Ordner "Eigene Dateien". Suchen Sie die Zeile bAllowScreenShot=0, und ändern Sie 0 in 1. Nun erzeugt [Druck] während des Spiels einen Screenshot im BMP-Format im Spielverzeichnis.


MfG, Killtech


----------



## Balthamel (29. März 2006)

Super es klappt. Vielen Dank!


----------



## AceTheFace (30. März 2006)

*Abschluss Quest "Verderbnis und Bewusstsein" in Cheydinhal*

Hallo,

ich schaffe es nicht diesen Quest zu beenden:



Spoiler



Ich habe mich für die Variante entschiende Ullrich zu beklauen. Habe dann den verdächtigen Brief Ullrichs Stellvertreter (irgendwas mit G.) gegeben, welcher diesen Brief wiederum dem Graf gezeigt hat. G. meinte dann zu mir ich solle ihn in 2h in der Schenke treffen. Da ich sowieso eine Stufe aufgestiegen bin, habe ich zur Überbrückung der 2h geschlafen. Nach dem Aufwachen kam dann die Meldung, dass die 2h nun vorbei sind und ich G. in der Schenke aufsuchen kann. Aber dort angekommen fand ich ihn nirgends. Auch nach einigem Warten tauchte er nicht auf. Im Ratssaal ist er auch nicht mehr. Wo treibt er sich rum? Bug? Habe dann einen anderen Quest gelöst aber danach war er immer noch nicht auffindbar...


.

Gruß,
Ace


----------



## Ztyla (30. März 2006)

*Arena - Großmeisterkampf*

Morgen allerseits,

habe letzte Nacht meinen Großmeistertitel in der Arena erworben, allerdings mußte ich mich beim Kampf gegen den "Vampir-Oger" nicht wirklich anstrengen, da er mir sagte, daß er unbedingt getötet werden will . 

Frage: Wenn ich ihn dann niederstrecke, bin ich ein Mörger mit allen logischen Konsequenzen wie Beitrittsangebot der Dunklen Gilde etc. 

Will ich aber nicht sein!

Gibts ne Möglichkeit, den Oger irgendwie zum Kämpfen zu bringen? Es gibt leider keine Gesprächsoptionen in der Arena..

Und  noch eine Frage (gehört zwar in die Technikecke, aber vielleicht kann mir hier jemand in einem Abwasch helfen): Mit zunehmender Spielzeit häufen sich bei mir die "Blackscreens", d.h. mitten im Spielverlauf wird der Bildschirm schwarz, man sieht nur noch das HUD. Das Spiel läuft allerdings ohne Probleme weiter. Einzige Hilfe ist der Neustart.  Gibts da schon nen Lösungsansatz für?


----------



## ebbo (30. März 2006)

*Gefänigs?*

am anfang des Spieles ist man im Gefänigs,  dann kommt der König man unterhält sich mit Ihm, dann geht eine geheimtür; ich folge dem König und seine gefährten, in den unteririschen  Hölen,  dort renne ich schon 3 stunden umher, und finde kein ende. Wie komme ich aus den Gefänigs heraus?


Gibt da schon eine Online Lösung?

danke


----------



## Kaeksch (30. März 2006)

*AW: Gefänigs?*



			
				ebbo am 30.03.2006 10:01 schrieb:
			
		

> am anfang des Spieles ist man im Gefänigs,  dann kommt der König man unterhält sich mit Ihm, dann geht eine geheimtür; ich folge dem König und seine gefährten, in den unteririschen  Hölen,  dort renne ich schon 3 stunden umher, und finde kein ende. Wie komme ich aus den Gefänigs heraus?
> 
> 
> Gibt da schon eine Online Lösung?
> ...



Mal ganz ehrlich, wie kann man denn aus der Höhle keinen Ausweg finden? Es gibt doch nur einen Weg. Immer den Gängen folgen. Man kann den Ausgang gar nicht verfehlen.  Lauf Forrest lauf.


----------



## Ztyla (30. März 2006)

*AW: Gefänigs?*



			
				ebbo am 30.03.2006 10:01 schrieb:
			
		

> am anfang des Spieles ist man im Gefänigs,  dann kommt der König man unterhält sich mit Ihm, dann geht eine geheimtür; ich folge dem König und seine gefährten, in den unteririschen  Hölen,  dort renne ich schon 3 stunden umher, und finde kein ende. Wie komme ich aus den Gefänigs heraus?
> 
> 
> Gibt da schon eine Online Lösung?
> ...



Immer dem Pfeil auf dem Kompass folgen, der bringt dich zum nächsten geskripteten Ereignis!


----------



## KONNAITN (30. März 2006)

*AW: Arena - Großmeisterkampf*



			
				Ztyla am 30.03.2006 09:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen allerseits,
> 
> habe letzte Nacht meinen Großmeistertitel in der Arena erworben, allerdings mußte ich mich beim Kampf gegen den "Vampir-Oger" nicht wirklich anstrengen, da er mir sagte, daß er unbedingt getötet werden will .
> 
> ...


Ich glaube die einzige Möglichkeit mit ihm einen ehrlichen Kampf auszutragen ist wenn man zuvor sein Quest nicht erledigt. (hab's aber nicht probiert)
Etwas blöd fand ich es aber auch, dass man einen Mord am Konto hat, wenn man den Großmeister in der Arena tötet. Zumal man zu dem Zeitpunkt ja gar keine andere Wahl hat.


----------



## Vronihase (30. März 2006)

*Festung grief*

Ich habe Festung Grief gesäubert, habe jetzt auch den richtigen Schlüssel, doch zum Tor komme ich nicht raus. Angeblich wird es wo anders geöffnet. Auf der Aussenseite gab es ja so ein Rad zum drehen, nur im Festungshof ist nichts. Wie komme ich raus ?


----------



## Rabowke (30. März 2006)

*AW: Arena - Großmeisterkampf*



			
				KONNAITN am 30.03.2006 10:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube die einzige Möglichkeit mit ihm einen ehrlichen Kampf auszutragen ist wenn man zuvor sein Quest nicht erledigt. (hab's aber nicht probiert)
> Etwas blöd fand ich es aber auch, dass man einen Mord am Konto hat, wenn man den Großmeister in der Arena tötet. Zumal man zu dem Zeitpunkt ja gar keine andere Wahl hat.


Wenn du sein Quest nicht beendest, erwartet dich ein normaler Kampf. Aber event. ist das die 'legale' Verknüpfung, um in die Auftragsmördergilde zu gelangen. Der Mord an dem Typen wird ja nicht durch Wachen geahndet, oder etwa doch?  :-o


----------



## Ztyla (30. März 2006)

*AW: Arena - Großmeisterkampf*



			
				Rabowke am 30.03.2006 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> KONNAITN am 30.03.2006 10:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, das nicht. 
Aber ein "legaler" Weg in die Gilde? *g* Wofür? Spätestens beim ersten Auftragsmord ist's vorbei mit der Legalität..

Habe gerade mal im offiziellen Forum nachgeschaut, es gibt nur die 2 Varianten, entweder seine Quest nicht erfüllen oder morden 

BTW Jemand ne Idee zu meiner "Blackscreen" Frage? Stell die sonst nochmal im Technikforum..


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. März 2006)

*AW: Arena - Großmeisterkampf*

Habe es gerade noch mal ausprobiert. Hab den Typen in der Arena ohne Gegenwehr beseitigt. Es kam die Meldung der Mord sei von einer unbekannten Person gesehen worden. In der Statistik steht auch nun ein Mord. Habe danach die Wache in der Stadt angesprochen und es gab keinerlei Konsequenzen.


----------



## ebbo (30. März 2006)

*Karte?*

Im handbuch seite 14 steht etwas wie die karte benutzt wird,
wie rufe ich die karte auf?

danke


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. März 2006)

*AW: Karte?*



			
				ebbo am 30.03.2006 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Im handbuch seite 14 steht etwas wie die karte benutzt wird,
> wie rufe ich die karte auf?
> 
> danke



Tab drücken und dann unten auf die "Kompaßanzeige" klicken. (Das Symbol neben den Zaubersprüchen.)


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (30. März 2006)

*AW: Quest Problem*

Kann man eigentlich mehreren Gilden beitreten, oder ist es wie in Gothic, das man dann immer nur einer Gilde (Fraktion) angehört???

oder kann man sich theoretisch bei allen Gilden anmelden??


----------



## LordMephisto (30. März 2006)

*AW: Quest Problem*



			
				ZiegenPaeter am 30.03.2006 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man eigentlich mehreren Gilden beitreten, oder ist es wie in Gothic, das man dann immer nur einer Gilde (Fraktion) angehört???
> 
> oder kann man sich theoretisch bei allen Gilden anmelden??


Du kannst mehrere Gilden beitreten. Afaik kommt man aber als Dieb und Assassin in Konflikte. Das kann ich aber nicht genau sagen, weil ich noch nicht in eine der beiden Gilden bin.


----------



## nixibus (30. März 2006)

*entwaffnen*

hi,

ich bin schwertkampf-geselle. aber ich habe noch nie geschafft, jemanden zu entwaffnen.   

wie geht's? power-angriff links oder rechts, sagt das handbuch. wann muss ich links oder rechts drücken? wenn ich es versuche, läuft mein typ in die richtung... ist das ok?

danke
felix


----------



## ebbo (30. März 2006)

*AW: Karte?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 30.03.2006 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> ebbo am 30.03.2006 11:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




im handub ist es die zweite position , bei mir aber nichs ?
danke


----------



## olstyle (30. März 2006)

*AW: entwaffnen*



			
				nixibus am 30.03.2006 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> ich bin schwertkampf-geselle. aber ich habe noch nie geschafft, jemanden zu entwaffnen.
> 
> ...


Du musst einen Powerschlag(Taste länger gedrückt halten) machen und dann die entsprechende Richtungstaste beim loslassen mit drücken. So machst du einen recht starken Schlag in die entsprechende Richtung. Die Arena eignet sich übrigens gut zum kämpfen-üben.
mfg Olstyle


----------



## nixibus (30. März 2006)

*AW: entwaffnen*



			
				olstyle am 30.03.2006 12:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Du musst einen Powerschlag(Taste länger gedrückt halten) machen und dann die entsprechende Richtungstaste beim loslassen mit drücken. So machst du einen recht starken Schlag in die entsprechende Richtung. Die Arena eignet sich übrigens gut zum kämpfen-üben.
> mfg Olstyle



ich probier's mal, danke.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (30. März 2006)

*AW: Arena - Großmeisterkampf*



			
				Ztyla am 30.03.2006 11:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 30.03.2006 11:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja, du kannst auch versuchen mit ESC ins Menü, dann ALT-TAB und wieder rein. dann müsste das Bild auch wieder da sein. Alternativ HDR abschalten. Da scheint momentan der Hund begraben zu sein. 

Greetz

waiting for a patch....


----------



## Ztyla (30. März 2006)

*AW: Arena - Großmeisterkampf*



			
				RoTTeN1234 am 30.03.2006 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ztyla am 30.03.2006 11:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Danke, werd das nachher mal ausprobieren - immerhin besser als jedesmal ausmachen, neu starten und wieder die Steuerung umkonfigurieren


----------



## Aexel (30. März 2006)

*AW: So generell Magier betreffend*

Ich hab auch dieses ungünstige Sternzeichen für meinen Dunkenelfen gewählt(keine Regeneration von Mana) und wollte mal nachfragen ob sich da später was ergibt-möglichts so, dass man nicht saufen muss bis zum umfallen!
Merc im voraus!
würd sonst nochmal anfangen hab aber kein Bock drauf!


----------



## Ztyla (30. März 2006)

*AW: So generell Magier betreffend*



			
				Aexel am 30.03.2006 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab auch dieses ungünstige Sternzeichen für meinen Dunkenelfen gewählt(keine Regeneration von Mana) und wollte mal nachfragen ob sich da später was ergibt-möglichts so, dass man nicht saufen muss bis zum umfallen!
> Merc im voraus!
> würd sonst nochmal anfangen hab aber kein Bock drauf!



Den Atronarchen? Wenns Dir nicht zu viel Umstände macht, fang nochmal an und wähl den Magier - ich habs gemacht und es hat sich definitiv gelohnt. 
Mit dem anderen Sternzeichen wäre ich glaub ich längst verzweifelt..


----------



## Aexel (30. März 2006)

*AW: So generell Magier betreffend*

Hmm... bleibt mir wohl nichts übrig!
bin jetzt allerdings doch recht weit...
Was solls! Die mana regeeriert sich wirklich so schnell, dass es sich lohnt?
auch noch wenn man weiter kommt?
Merc


----------



## ebbo (30. März 2006)

*ein paar fragen*

1. Im handbuch seite 14 steht etwas wie die karte benutzt wird,
wie rufe ich die karte auf?

2.wie spreche ich leute an?

3.bei mir sind die person auf einen bauerhof durchsichtig, ein schleicher um ihn,ich sehe nur die axt des bauern, wie er plfügt?

danke


----------



## Batman1 (30. März 2006)

*2 Fragen: Korrupter kaiserlicher Wachmann und Nirnwurz*

Hab da mal 2 Probleme:

1. Ich finde nicht genug Nirnwurz. Bin um den Tümpel rumgelaufen und hab in einem Raum der geheimen Universität noch eine gefunden. Hab jetzt 6... Bin um den Tümpel in weitem Bogen gegangen und hab gesucht. Aber nur am Ufer hab ich n paar gefunden.

2. Korrupter kaiserlicher Wachmann:

Jensine will nicht aussagen, aber die beiden Anderen wollen. Bin nun zu dem Wachhauptmann gegangen, aber es gibt keine neue Option. Der will ihn nicht verhaften, solange nicht 2 gegen ihn aussagen wollen. Die beiden wollen aber....
Ist das ein Bug, oder gibts da ne Lösung?

Hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loosa (30. März 2006)

*AW: ein paar fragen*



			
				ebbo am 30.03.2006 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Im handbuch seite 14 steht etwas wie die karte benutzt wird,
> wie rufe ich die karte auf?
> 
> 2.wie spreche ich leute an?
> ...


1. Tabulator-Taste drücken (wo auch Dein Inventar und Deine Zaubersprüche zu finden sind) und dann ganz unten links auf den Kompass gehen. Hat bei mir auch ewig gedauert bis ich das gefunden hatte.

2. zu ihnen hin gehen und Leertaste drücken

3. k.a.


----------



## HanFred (30. März 2006)

*AW: 2 Fragen: Korrupter kaiserlicher Wachmann und Nirnwurz*



			
				Batman1 am 30.03.2006 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab da mal 2 Probleme:
> 
> 1. Ich finde nicht genug Nirnwurz. Bin um den Tümpel rumgelaufen und hab in einem Raum der geheimen Universität noch eine gefunden. Hab jetzt 6... Bin um den Tümpel in weitem Bogen gegangen und hab gesucht. Aber nur am Ufer hab ich n paar gefunden.
> 
> ...


1. 



Spoiler



du wirst an allen küsten und auf kleinen inselchen welche finden. es hat genug, aber nicht allzuviele, wird aber reichen für die quests. für die zweite stufe braucht man 20 stück, da bin ich noch dran.



2. 



Spoiler



ich kenn die quest nicht, aber sorg mal dafür, dass sie dich mögen. d.h. entweder speechcraft anwenden oder bestechen.über das gesichtssymbol halt. vielleicht ergibt sich dann was neues.


----------



## chris191185 (30. März 2006)

*AW: ´Wie kann ich eine Magische Waffe wieder aufladen???*

Wie kann man denn eigentlich seine magischen Waffen wieder aufladen oder geht das gar nicht


----------



## Ztyla (30. März 2006)

*AW: So generell Magier betreffend*



			
				Aexel am 30.03.2006 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm... bleibt mir wohl nichts übrig!
> bin jetzt allerdings doch recht weit...
> Was solls! Die mana regeeriert sich wirklich so schnell, dass es sich lohnt?
> auch noch wenn man weiter kommt?
> Merc



Definitiv


----------



## Blade24 (30. März 2006)

*frage wegen Elfenjungfrau*

ich habe folgendes problem:

ich habe die statue geklaut,dan der einen die untergeschoben und verpetzt,nun heißt es ich soll Armand bericht erstatten um mitternacht hinter dem haus,aber er kommt einfach nicht... ist der wo anderster???


----------



## ebbo (30. März 2006)

*AW: ´Wie kann ich eine Magische Waffe wieder aufladen???*

in der stadt Chorrol bin ich angekkommen, ich soll das amulett bei Jauffre bringen, wo finde ich Jauffre?

danke


----------



## Ztyla (30. März 2006)

*AW: ´Wie kann ich eine Magische Waffe wieder aufladen???*



			
				chris191185 am 30.03.2006 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann man denn eigentlich seine magischen Waffen wieder aufladen oder geht das gar nicht



Entweder bei den Leuten in der Magiergilde (kostet aben ein Heidengeld) oder Du füllst während der Kämpfe mit dem passenden Zauberspruch Seelensteine (findet man in Oblivion) und wendet diese auf die magischen Waffen an..


----------



## HanFred (30. März 2006)

*AW: ´Wie kann ich eine Magische Waffe wieder aufladen???*



			
				chris191185 am 30.03.2006 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann man denn eigentlich seine magischen Waffen wieder aufladen oder geht das gar nicht


doch, in den magiergilden machen das leute für geld, selber kannst du die mit seelensteinen aufladen.

edit: sekunden zu langsam.


----------



## Ztyla (30. März 2006)

*AW: ´Wie kann ich eine Magische Waffe wieder aufladen???*



			
				ebbo am 30.03.2006 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> in der stadt Chorrol bin ich angekkommen, ich soll das amulett bei Jauffre bringen, wo finde ich Jauffre?
> 
> danke



Immer dem Pfeil auf dem Kompass folgen  Es ist der Eingng links des Torbogens, der zum Stall führt, dort im ersten Stock rechte Seite (vom Eingang aus)..


----------



## butt3rkeks (30. März 2006)

*AW: ´Wie kann ich eine Magische Waffe wieder aufladen???*



			
				ebbo am 30.03.2006 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> in der stadt Chorrol bin ich angekkommen, ich soll das amulett bei Jauffre bringen, wo finde ich Jauffre?
> 
> danke


Da wo der rote/grüne Pfeil is (sofern du die Quest als aktive Mission laufen hast)  
Edit: Damn, da war wohl einer schneller


----------



## HanFred (30. März 2006)

*AW: ´Wie kann ich eine Magische Waffe wieder aufladen???*



			
				ebbo am 30.03.2006 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> in der stadt Chorrol bin ich angekkommen, ich soll das amulett bei Jauffre bringen, wo finde ich Jauffre?
> 
> danke


dem kompass nach, immer schön dem kompass nach. so schwer kann das doch nicht sein.


----------



## Ztyla (30. März 2006)

*AW: ´Wie kann ich eine Magische Waffe wieder aufladen???*



			
				HanFred am 30.03.2006 15:12 schrieb:
			
		

> ebbo am 30.03.2006 15:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Etwas langsam heut, der Herr?


----------



## Tine (30. März 2006)

*AW: Arena - Großmeisterkampf startet nicht*

ich würd ja auch gern gegen den großmeister kämpfen, aber wenn ich in die arena geh, bleibt das tor zu und ich kann ihm höchstens auf der anderen seite nett zuwinken.  
is da irgendwo ein hebel für die tür, oder hab ich nur mal nen neuen bug?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## butt3rkeks (30. März 2006)

*AW: Arena - Großmeisterkampf startet nicht*



			
				Tine am 30.03.2006 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> ich würd ja auch gern gegen den großmeister kämpfen, aber wenn ich in die arena geh, bleibt das tor zu und ich kann ihm höchstens auf der anderen seite nett zuwinken.
> is da irgendwo ein hebel für die tür, oder hab ich nur mal nen neuen bug?
> 
> Danke im Voraus.


Bug. Sollte aber helfen, wenn nen vorherigen Speicherstand lädst.


----------



## Ztyla (30. März 2006)

*AW: Arena - Großmeisterkampf startet nicht*



			
				Tine am 30.03.2006 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> ich würd ja auch gern gegen den großmeister kämpfen, aber wenn ich in die arena geh, bleibt das tor zu und ich kann ihm höchstens auf der anderen seite nett zuwinken.
> is da irgendwo ein hebel für die tür, oder hab ich nur mal nen neuen bug?
> 
> Danke im Voraus.



Nein, das ist schon richtig so. Das Tor braucht vor dem Kampf extrem lange, bis es aufgeht, ich denke mal, da fehlt einfach ein längerer Sprechertext...

"Neuer Bug"? Wieso "neuer Bug"? hast Du sonst irgendwo im Spiel noch welche entdeckt?


----------



## Blade24 (30. März 2006)

*Frage: Elfenjungfrauquest*

ich hab das problem das ich das elfenjungfrauquest fertig habe,nur noch armand es sagen muss,aber der taucht nicht an der stelle hinterm haus auf. kan ich den wo anderster noch treffen,sein haus gibts auch nicht mehr Oo


----------



## ErzmagierRaistlin (30. März 2006)

*AW: ´Wie kann ich eine Magische Waffe wieder aufladen???*



			
				chris191185 am 30.03.2006 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann man denn eigentlich seine magischen Waffen wieder aufladen oder geht das gar nicht


Klar kannst du magische Waffen wieder aufladen. Gewisse Geschäfte bieten das an, wenn du den Verkäufer dann ansprichst, ist neben dem normalen verkaufssymbol auch noch ein eine art brennendes Schwert das musst dann anklicken!!


----------



## olstyle (30. März 2006)

*AW: 2 Fragen: Korrupter kaiserlicher Wachmann und Nirnwurz*



			
				HanFred am 30.03.2006 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Batman1 am 30.03.2006 14:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Man muss wohl einen sehr hohen Speechcraft skill haben, ich bekomme sie immer nur auf 68 Punkte wenn ich noch zusätzlich besteche, aber dann nimmt sie noch nicht einmal mehr Geld und eine weitere Runde "Roulette geht auch nicht! Habe es einfach dabei belassen, gibt ja genügent anderre Quests.


----------



## ErzmagierRaistlin (30. März 2006)

*Frage: Hauptquest Vampirheiltrank*

Hab schon wieder ein kleines Problem.  Hab der Hexe alle Zutaten gebracht, der trank wird gemischt, im Gespräch mit ihr sagt sie zu mir das es genug für zwei tränke ist. Am ende bekomme ich jedoch nur einen. Soll ich diesen Trank für mich verwenden oder dem Nebenquest, dem Grafen für seine frau zukommen lassen (das habe ich schon mal probiert), aber die Hexe gibt mir keinen zweiten trank mehr und ich kann nicht mehr warten geschweige denn rasten, weil ich mich sonst weiter Richtung Vampir entwickle (hab ich auch schon mal probiert) und das ist dann schon so weit, dass ich bei Tageslicht Schaden nehme und das nervt, weil ich dadurch auch nicht mehr reisen kann tagsüber, und die Geschäfte haben ja generell nur tagsüber geöffnet, scheiß Vampir dasein    
Bitte um Hilfe....


----------



## ZAM (30. März 2006)

*AW: Frage: Hauptquest Vampirheiltrank*

Ich hab den Trank für mich benutzt und auf den Grafen geschissen.
In der MAgiergilde muss man für den später eh noch genug erledigen.


----------



## Kaeksch (30. März 2006)

*AW: Frage: Hauptquest Vampirheiltrank*



			
				ErzmagierRaistlin am 30.03.2006 15:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab schon wieder ein kleines Problem.  Hab der Hexe alle Zutaten gebracht, der trank wird gemischt, im Gespräch mit ihr sagt sie zu mir das es genug für zwei tränke ist. Am ende bekomme ich jedoch nur einen. Soll ich diesen Trank für mich verwenden oder dem Nebenquest, dem Grafen für seine frau zukommen lassen (das habe ich schon mal probiert), aber die Hexe gibt mir keinen zweiten trank mehr und ich kann nicht mehr warten geschweige denn rasten, weil ich mich sonst weiter Richtung Vampir entwickle (hab ich auch schon mal probiert) und das ist dann schon so weit, dass ich bei Tageslicht Schaden nehme und das nervt, weil ich dadurch auch nicht mehr reisen kann tagsüber, und die Geschäfte haben ja generell nur tagsüber geöffnet, scheiß Vampir dasein
> Bitte um Hilfe....



Auf jeden. Kotz auch total ab wegen dem scheiss Vampierdasein. 
Dabei bin ich grad mal dabei zur Hexe zu reisen.


----------



## HanFred (30. März 2006)

*AW: 2 Fragen: Korrupter kaiserlicher Wachmann und Nirnwurz*



			
				olstyle am 30.03.2006 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Man muss wohl einen sehr hohen Speechcraft skill haben, ich bekomme sie immer nur auf 68 Punkte wenn ich noch zusätzlich besteche, aber dann nimmt sie noch nicht einmal mehr Geld und eine weitere Runde "Roulette geht auch nicht! Habe es einfach dabei belassen, gibt ja genügent anderre Quests.


ringe, anhänger, gewänder... gibt's einige, die deine speechcraft verstärken können. habe glaube ich von allem einen, benutze die aber kaum, weil ich eh schon gut bin im labern.


----------



## Franktank (30. März 2006)

*Vampirdasein*

Ich wollte fragen wer schon Erfahrung mit dem Vampirdasein hat und es auch aktiv oder es aufgeben hat. Kann man alle Quests machen außer die vielleicht von den Vampirjägern. Und wie genau funktioniert es mit dem Blutsaugen.
Als Dieb kann ich die Hehler auch Nachts wecken da sehe ich kein wirkliches Problem.


----------



## m-a-x (30. März 2006)

*Quest unsichtbare Tiere*

Nördlich von der Kaiserstadt, südlich der "Red Ring Road" (da wo der Weg ein Stück nach Süden verläuft) wurde mein treues Pferd (und ich fast dazu) von zwei unsichtbaren Berglöwen  dahingerafft. Später gesellten sich noch ein unsichtbarer Schwarzbär und zwei unsichtbare Ratten dazu... hab mir gedacht das kann ja kein "normaler" Gegner sein und hab die Gegend etwas erkundet. Man findet dann die Ruine Caractacus und darin ein Tagebuch wo etwas von einer ausgelaufenen Flüssigkeit der "dauerhaften Unsichtbarkeit" berichtet wird. Ein Eintrag im Questjournal erfolgte aber nicht und im zugehörigen Dungeon befindet sich nur das übliche Banditenpack. Allerdings auch ne Tür die ich aufgrund der Schierigkeitsstufe des Schlosses nicht öffnen konnte. 

Frage: Ist das ein spezielles (lohnenswertes) Quest, also kommt hinter der Tür noch was und kann man diese Flüssigkeit irgendwo finden? Oder war es schon Abenteuer genug die zwei Berglöwen zu überleben, ist nämlich fast unmöglich die zu lokalisieren bzw. zu treffen (es war Nacht).


----------



## Quadrohon (30. März 2006)

*Quest Gemälde*

Kann mir jemand bei ner Quest helfen. Es geht um das gestohlene Gemälde in Choroll. Ich habe alle Verdächtigen befragt, habe herausgefunden, dass es einen Maler (Dank dem Gemälde im Westurm) gibt. Doch nun steh ich auf der Leitung.


----------



## Loosa (30. März 2006)

*AW: Quest Gemälde*



			
				Quadrohon am 30.03.2006 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand bei ner Quest helfen. Es geht um das gestohlene Gemälde in Choroll. Ich habe alle Verdächtigen befragt, habe herausgefunden, dass es einen Maler (Dank dem Gemälde im Westurm) gibt. Doch nun steh ich auf der Leitung.





Spoiler



Du musst mit allen angegebenen Leuten sprechen, das Gemälde im Westturm finden, im Speisesaal des Hauptgebäudes die Farbflecken auf'm Teppich, und ganz zum Schluss noch einen Pinsel, im Pult bei der Magierin Chanel (oder wie die heisst). Das Pult geht erst auf wenn Du mit allen gesprochen hast.
Dann sollte sie eigentlich ein Geständnis ablegen.



Falls ich was vergessen habe guck einfach mal hier durch den Thread. Das wurde schon mehrfach gefragt und beantwortet.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. März 2006)

*Quest - Geheimnis des Tals*

Hallo!

Wollte nur erwähnen dass sich beim Quest das Geheimnis des Tals 2 Fehler eingeschlichen haben:



Spoiler



1. Heißt es im Tagebuch man solle von der Statue aus weiter Richtung Süden gehen. Stimmt aber nicht, man muss weiter Richtung Norden.

2.Wurde da anscheinend auch die Übersetzung vergessen. Denn der gesuchte Ort heißt nicht wie im Tagebuch angegeben Schlangenpfad, sondern Serpents Tail.



Wollte das nur erwähnen, weil wenn man das nicht weiß sucht man sich sonst einen Wolf um den Ort zu finden *gg*.


----------



## Belgarion23 (30. März 2006)

*AW: Quest - Totenbeschwörer Mond*

Hallo

ich brauche hilfe bei dieser Magiergilden quest also ich soll zum dunklen spalt, wo ich auch bin, bevor der Schatten des Wiedergängers erscheint und ich soll auf Himmlische Lichter achten. Ich stehe jetzt schon sehr lange hier und nichts passiert. Kein Schatten und auch kein Licht. Bitte bitte helft mir.

Mfg Belgarion

Achso die höhle hab ich auch durchsucht hab dort aber nichts gefunden.


----------



## WiesokeinLeerzeichen (30. März 2006)

*AW: Vampirdasein*



			
				Franktank am 30.03.2006 16:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte fragen wer schon Erfahrung mit dem Vampirdasein hat und es auch aktiv oder es aufgeben hat. Kann man alle Quests machen außer die vielleicht von den Vampirjägern. Und wie genau funktioniert es mit dem Blutsaugen.
> Als Dieb kann ich die Hehler auch Nachts wecken da sehe ich kein wirkliches Problem.


Ich bin aktuell auch ein Vampir.
Man hat einige wirklich nützliche Zauberfähigkeiten (bisher unbegrentzt Infravision und Leben entdecken; einmal am Tag kannst du die Leute sofort vollständig von dir überzeugen). Was jedoch wichtig ist, das du wirklich so ziemlich jede Nacht auf Blutsuche gehst, sonst tötet dich das Tageslicht sofort und außerdem sprechen dich Passanten auf dein seltsames Äußeres an. Bisher habe ich noch nicht herrausgefunden, ob dem wirklich so ist, aber ich habe den Eindruck, das meine nicht vom Vampirdasein beflügelten Fähigkeiten alle schwächer geworden sind.


----------



## Joeclever90 (30. März 2006)

*Vampir: Wo finde ich die 5 großen Seelensteine!!!!!*

Um von meinem Vampir dasein erlöst zu werden muss ich für die alte Hexe 5 große Seelensteine finden. Ok, aber wo sind den die besch..... Seelensteine. 
Habe schon 2 gefunden (  ) finde aber die anderen nicht.
Bitte helft mir; will diesen Vampirmist loswerden und wieder die atemberaubende Grafik genießen.
Danke schon im voraus für euer bemühen.

ES LEBE: THE ELDER SCROLLS IV: OBLIVION!!!!!


----------



## annon11 (30. März 2006)

*AW: Vampir: Wo finde ich die 5 großen Seelensteine!!!!!*

Kann man Oblivion als reiner Dieb durchspielen?Als Waffe habe ich den Bogen.Was ich sehr störend finde ist,dass ich wegen meines geringen Stärkewertes so wenig tragen kann.  Ist doch irgendwie unlogisch wenn ein Dieb mitten beim Einbruch aus dem Haus muss um zu verkaufen und später wiederkommt.


----------



## TobeBahr (30. März 2006)

*AW: Vampir: Wo finde ich die 5 großen Seelensteine!!!!!*



			
				annon11 am 30.03.2006 18:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man Oblivion als reiner Dieb durchspielen?Als Waffe habe ich den Bogen.Was ich sehr störend finde ist,dass ich wegen meines geringen Stärkewertes so wenig tragen kann.  Ist doch irgendwie unlogisch wenn ein Dieb mitten beim Einbruch aus dem Haus muss um zu verkaufen und später wiederkommt.



Ich hab aber auch noch niemanden 7 Kampfäxte usw tragen sehen.


----------



## annon11 (30. März 2006)

*AW: Vampir: Wo finde ich die 5 großen Seelensteine!!!!!*



			
				TobeBahr am 30.03.2006 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> annon11 am 30.03.2006 18:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Typ aus Gothic kann das


----------



## Vronihase (30. März 2006)

*AW: Festung grief - des jägers jagdrevier*

habe vergessen zu schreiben das die mission um die es dabei geht ist die mission "des jägers jagdrevier" geht, na und Festung Grief ist sicher ein Übersetzungsfehler den sollte sicher festung Greif heißen...na wie auch immer sitze im Burghof fest und komme nicht mehr raus, obwohl ich die Festung komplette gesäubert habe, bin dann zurück in den Hof wo es dann nochmal zum Kampf gekommen ist, tja und dann den richtigen Schlüssel in der Tasche und Tor bleibt zu...


----------



## Thodin_33 (30. März 2006)

*AW: Quest unsichtbare Tiere*



			
				m-a-x am 30.03.2006 16:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Nördlich von der Kaiserstadt, südlich der "Red Ring Road" (da wo der Weg ein Stück nach Süden verläuft) wurde mein treues Pferd (und ich fast dazu) von zwei unsichtbaren Berglöwen  dahingerafft. Später gesellten sich noch ein unsichtbarer Schwarzbär und zwei unsichtbare Ratten dazu... hab mir gedacht das kann ja kein "normaler" Gegner sein und hab die Gegend etwas erkundet. Man findet dann die Ruine Caractacus und darin ein Tagebuch wo etwas von einer ausgelaufenen Flüssigkeit der "dauerhaften Unsichtbarkeit" berichtet wird. Ein Eintrag im Questjournal erfolgte aber nicht und im zugehörigen Dungeon befindet sich nur das übliche Banditenpack. Allerdings auch ne Tür die ich aufgrund der Schierigkeitsstufe des Schlosses nicht öffnen konnte.
> 
> Frage: Ist das ein spezielles (lohnenswertes) Quest, also kommt hinter der Tür noch was und kann man diese Flüssigkeit irgendwo finden? Oder war es schon Abenteuer genug die zwei Berglöwen zu überleben, ist nämlich fast unmöglich die zu lokalisieren bzw. zu treffen (es war Nacht).




Ein Stück SW von Caractus direkt an der Ring Road ist ein kleines Dorf, wo alle Bewohner unsichtbar sind. Diese sprechen dich an und man wird nach Caractus geschickt um das Problem zu lösen.


----------



## DreamscapeX (30. März 2006)

*Qeust unsichtbares Dorf*

so ich bin bei der quest wo ich einen magier einen spruch ablabern soll weil das ganze dort unsichtbar ist.
ich krieg den spruch wenn ich ihn aber spreche ist es so das ich mein glück vom wert 50 auf 3 gesenkt wird.
warum ist das? und ist das tragisch? aja und kann ich das wiederherstellen oder muss ich ewig als pechvogel rumlaufen?

aja spiel einen reinen kämpfer!!!


----------



## Vittra (30. März 2006)

*AW: Quest - Totenbeschwörer Mond*



			
				Belgarion23 am 30.03.2006 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> ich brauche hilfe bei dieser Magiergilden quest also ich soll zum dunklen spalt, wo ich auch bin, bevor der Schatten des Wiedergängers erscheint und ich soll auf Himmlische Lichter achten. Ich stehe jetzt schon sehr lange hier und nichts passiert. Kein Schatten und auch kein Licht. Bitte bitte helft mir.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat einer der Totenbeschwörer (gleich der erste) eine wichtige Notiz bei sich gehabt.


----------



## WGSpritzwasser (30. März 2006)

*Sancre Tor*

hallo,
so, das mag eine ziemlich dumme frage sein, aber da ich mit diesem ganzen magiezeugs absolut nichts am hut hab, hab ich keine ahnung, wie ich als vollblut-schwertkämpfer diese mission in sancre tor machen soll. ich hab so einen zauberspruch, der zieht 6 lebenspuntke ab und verbraucht sehr viel magie bei mir  damit kann ich nichts anfangen, brauch fast 5 min für einen von den geistern da 
und noch was: ich hab diese klinge des leids, hab aber ka mehr, von wo die ist 
wär super, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte 
thx


----------



## Dumbi (30. März 2006)

*Quest: The Sunken One*

Ich bin noch ganz am Anfang des Spiels und suche gerade den Sohn des Emperors in irgendeinem Kaff dessen Name mir gerade entfallen ist. Jedenfalls bin ich auf dem Weg dorthin über einen Bauernhof gestolpert mit der Quest 
"The Sunken One": 
Ein Pilger ist in den Sandstone Caverns unterwegs und ich muss ihn nun finden. Aber alles, was ich dort finden kann, ist eine leere Truhe...

Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Blade24 (31. März 2006)

*Frage : wo ist orrion*

hi,

also habe folgendes problem,und zwar finde ich "orrin" den heler nicht . Kann bei den anderen helern nix mehr verkaufen,und ich brauche unbedingt dietriche Oo


----------



## ZAM (31. März 2006)

*Diebeszug*

Ich habe jetzt eine Mission durch den Graufuchs erhalten bei welcher ich in den Palast der Kaiserstadt durch die Kanalisation musste.
Jetzt bin ich in einem Raum in dem ich mit dem "Rettungspfeil"? eine Säule beschießen muss und das von einem bestimmten Punkt aus..den ich aber nicht finde, obwohl das Spiel meinte ich hätte ihn und müsste nur von einer Druckplatte im Boden aus den pfeil benutzen. Ich hoffe das ist nicht die Platte genau gegenüber mit den 2 kleinen eisentoren davor an die man nicht ran kommt.


----------



## Fimbul (31. März 2006)

*Allgemien Fragen*

Hab mal ein paar allgemeine Fragen als "Anfänger", weil mir das HAndbuch etwas wenig aussagekräftig ist.

1. Hab das Artefakt aus dem 1. Oblivion Tor. Damit kann ich einen Gegenstand mit 30% Chamäleon (und noch irgendwas anderem) verzaubern. Da das für mich als Dieb ja nützlich ist, denk ich mal ich leg das am Besten auf einen Ring, damit das ständig wirkt. Lieg ich da richtig? Heißt das ich bin ab jetzt immer 30% schwerer zu entdecken? Oder wird ein Chamäleon Zauber nur 30% verstärkt? Wieviel Ringe kann ich eigentlich tragen? Ich versteh allgemein einfach gewisse Wirkungen nicht. Gibts irgendwo eine Liste wo dieses ganzen "xy% auf irgendwas" genauer erklärt sind? 

2. Beim Kampf mit dem grauen Prinzen (Arena) sind leider meine Rüstung+Kapuze der dunklen Bruderschaft zerstört worden. Kann ich die irgendwo wieder bekommen bzw. kann ich zerstörte Gegenstände eh auch ganz normal reparieren lassen (hatte gestern keine Zeit mehr das auszuprobieren)? 

3. Bei dem Quest mit dem Vampirjäger muß ich Olav in der Taverne ja den Schlüssel stehlen und in sein Zimmer rein um dort hinter einem Schrank ausm Geheimversteck ein Buch zu stehlen. Nur hab ich leider keine Ahnung wie ich zu diesem Geheimversteck komme. Der Schrank läßt sich ja nicht bewegen?!  Oder hab ich da wiedermal was falsch verstanden?

4. Was hat es mit diesen Seelensteinen auf sich? Damit kann ich laut Handbuch Seelen von irgendwelchen Viechern einfangen und meine Waffen aufladen, nur wie fang ich die ein?


----------



## Kaeksch (31. März 2006)

*AW: Vampir: Wo finde ich die 5 großen Seelensteine!!!!!*



			
				Joeclever90 am 30.03.2006 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Um von meinem Vampir dasein erlöst zu werden muss ich für die alte Hexe 5 große Seelensteine finden. Ok, aber wo sind den die besch..... Seelensteine.
> Habe schon 2 gefunden (  ) finde aber die anderen nicht.
> Bitte helft mir; will diesen Vampirmist loswerden und wieder die atemberaubende Grafik genießen.
> Danke schon im voraus für euer bemühen.
> ...



Also du kannst in jeder Magiergilde einen großen kaufen, außer in Skingrad. Da war irgendwie keiner der was verkauft. Dann hast schon mal 5. Fehlen dir bloß noch die Pflanzen. Da könnt ich jetzt selber Hilfe gebrauchen. 
WO GIBTS DIE TOLLKIRSCHE? (2 reichen mir, da ich in ner Höhle schon eine gefunden hab)


----------



## Fimbul (31. März 2006)

*AW: Vampir: Wo finde ich die 5 großen Seelensteine!!!!!*



			
				Kaeksch am 31.03.2006 08:40 schrieb:
			
		

> WO GIBTS DIE TOLLKIRSCHE? (2 reichen mir, da ich in ner Höhle schon eine gefunden hab)




Die kriegst Du bei den meisten Händlern in der Taverne oder bei Alchemisten.
Manchmal liegen sie auch irgendwo im Haus einer Magiergilde rum.

Und übrigens: Auch wenn ich hier wohl der Einzige bin der das findet: Vampirdasein ist geil!


----------



## Kaeksch (31. März 2006)

*AW: Vampir: Wo finde ich die 5 großen Seelensteine!!!!!*



			
				Fimbul am 31.03.2006 08:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Kaeksch am 31.03.2006 08:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank. Hab die Schnauze voll vom Bolemieopferdasein   
Endlich wieder Tags die Grafik geniessen. Juhu.


----------



## Fimbul (31. März 2006)

*AW: Vampir: Wo finde ich die 5 großen Seelensteine!!!!!*



> Endlich wieder Tags die Grafik geniessen.


Ach, das geht auch als Vampir, und ans Bluttrinken vor einer größeren Reise gewöhnt man sich. Liegen ja genug Leut in jeder Magiergilde rum.


----------



## Kaeksch (31. März 2006)

*AW: Vampir: Wo finde ich die 5 großen Seelensteine!!!!!*



			
				Fimbul am 31.03.2006 09:23 schrieb:
			
		

> > Endlich wieder Tags die Grafik geniessen.
> 
> 
> Ach, das geht auch als Vampir, und ans Bluttrinken vor einer größeren Reise gewöhnt man sich. Liegen ja genug Leut in jeder Magiergilde rum.



Mag sein, aber ne ne ick will wieder Mensch sein.


----------



## Vittra (31. März 2006)

*AW: Allgemien Fragen*



			
				Fimbul am 31.03.2006 08:01 schrieb:
			
		

> 4. Was hat es mit diesen Seelensteinen auf sich? Damit kann ich laut Handbuch Seelen von irgendwelchen Viechern einfangen und meine Waffen aufladen, nur wie fang ich die ein?



Du brauchst den Zauber Seelenfalle (als Spruch oder auf einer Waffe), welcher aktiv sein muss, wen du den Gegner vernichtest. Außerdem muss der Seelenstein groß genug sein.
Da ich fast nur mit dem Zauberstab der Magiergilde arbeite (40 Feuerschaden pro Treffer), brauche ich Seelenenergie in rauen Mengen...


----------



## HanFred (31. März 2006)

*AW: Quest - Geheimnis des Tals*



			
				Shadow_Man am 30.03.2006 18:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Wollte nur erwähnen dass sich beim Quest das Geheimnis des Tals 2 Fehler eingeschlichen haben:
> 
> ...


ach darum schaffen es besitzer der deutschen version, den weg nicht zu finden.
ist ja krass, einfach mal süden statt norden übersetzt... wtf!?


----------



## Joeclever90 (31. März 2006)

*AW: Vampir: Wo finde ich die 5 großen Seelensteine!!!!!*



			
				Kaeksch am 31.03.2006 08:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Joeclever90 am 30.03.2006 18:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke hast mir echt geholfen vielen dank!!!!!
ES LEBE: THE ELDER SCROLLS IV: OBLIVION!!!!! [/quote]


----------



## Dumbi (31. März 2006)

*AW: Quest: The Sunken One*



			
				Dumbi am 30.03.2006 23:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin noch ganz am Anfang des Spiels und suche gerade den Sohn des Emperors in irgendeinem Kaff dessen Name mir gerade entfallen ist. Jedenfalls bin ich auf dem Weg dorthin über einen Bauernhof gestolpert mit der Quest
> "The Sunken One":
> Ein Pilger ist in den Sandstone Caverns unterwegs und ich muss ihn nun finden. Aber alles, was ich dort finden kann, ist eine leere Truhe...
> 
> Kann mir jemand helfen?


Push.


----------



## ErzmagierRaistlin (31. März 2006)

*Lösung Vampir dasein*

Jetzt hab ich die Lösung wie man sich heilt, und dem Grafen gleichzeitig die Mission erfüllt. Und zwar gibt euch die Hexe 2 Vampirheiltränke, ihr könnt aber nur einen in eurem Inventar sehen. Den trinkt ihr für euch damit ihr geheilt werdet. Danach reist ihr zum Grafen und sagt, ihr habt den Trank, der gibt ins seiner Alten die darauf hin den Löffel ab gibt und nach einer kleinen Trauerpause bekommt ihr 1000 Goldstücke, und alle sind glücklich und zufrieden, außer die Tote Grafenbraut natürlich


----------



## Fiffi1984 (31. März 2006)

*AW: Lösung Vampir dasein*

Servus allerseits!

Hab eigentlich nur eine kurze Frage: Wo zum Geier bekomme ich Dietriche her?
Ich hab in allen Geschäften geguckt, entweder ich bin zu doof, oder es gibt echt keine zu kaufen...

Irgendwann war doch auch mal die Rede von einem unzerstörbaren Dietrich.  Weiß jemand wo und wie ich den bekommen kann?

Danke!


----------



## HanFred (31. März 2006)

*AW: Lösung Vampir dasein*



			
				Fiffi1984 am 31.03.2006 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus allerseits!
> 
> Hab eigentlich nur eine kurze Frage: Wo zum Geier bekomme ich Dietriche her?
> Ich hab in allen Geschäften geguckt, entweder ich bin zu doof, oder es gibt echt keine zu kaufen...
> ...


probier's mal mit der diebesgilde. wenn du dabei bist, kannst du auch dietriche kaufen.
ich klaue sie jeweils lieber, liegen genug in kisten etc. rum und gewisse viecher und v.a. banditen haben oft welche dabei.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (31. März 2006)

*AW: Lösung Vampir dasein*



			
				HanFred am 31.03.2006 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Fiffi1984 am 31.03.2006 15:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wie komm ich denn in die Diebesgilde rein?
Hmmm, irgendwer hat hier mal was von nem unzerstörbaren Dietrich geschrieben, ich weiß leider nicht mehr wer...


----------



## Loosa (31. März 2006)

*AW: Lösung Vampir dasein*



			
				Fiffi1984 am 31.03.2006 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie komm ich denn in die Diebesgilde rein?
> Hmmm, irgendwer hat hier mal was von nem unzerstörbaren Dietrich geschrieben, ich weiß leider nicht mehr wer...


Jupp, war das nicht irgendwas mit einem Skelett-Schlüssel, den man als unzerstörbaren Dietrich verwenden kann?

Und für die Diebesgilde sind Bettler irgendwie die Ansprechpartner, genauer weiss ich's nicht. Steht aber hier auch irgendwo, musste selber gucken.


----------



## HanFred (31. März 2006)

*AW: Lösung Vampir dasein*



			
				Loosa am 31.03.2006 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Und für die Diebesgilde sind Bettler irgendwie die Ansprechpartner, genauer weiss ich's nicht. Steht aber hier auch irgendwo, musste selber gucken.


das reicht aber auch schon als info. bettler dazu bringen, dass er einem die infos gibt, sprich: überreden und/oder bestechen. dann geht die Grey Fox - quest weiter.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (31. März 2006)

*AW: Lösung Vampir dasein*



			
				Fiffi1984 am 31.03.2006 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie komm ich denn in die Diebesgilde rein?
> Hmmm, irgendwer hat hier mal was von nem unzerstörbaren Dietrich geschrieben, ich weiß leider nicht mehr wer...


Gibt zwei Möglichkeiten.
1.



Spoiler



Du begehst - möglichst in der Kaiserstadt - ein Verbrechen. Diebstahl reicht schon. Wichtig ist es, daß dies gesehen wird und wenn die Wache kommt wählst du Gefängnis aus. Im Knast dann pennen, bis du wieder entlassen wirst. Danach solltest du eine Info über ein Treffen im Garten von Dareloth erhalten.



2.



Spoiler



Du suchst die Steckbriefe in der Kaiserstadt von "Graufuchs". Danach einen Bettler finden und dort ein gutes Ansehen haben (IMO muß es über 70 sein). Diesen kann man dann sagen, daß man für Graufuchs arbeiten will. Dann bekommt man auch die Info über das Treffen im Garten.


----------



## addur (31. März 2006)

*AW: Lösung Vampir dasein*

Kann mir einer sagen wo ich NACHTSCHATTEN (pflanze) finde ?


----------



## outlawx (31. März 2006)

*AW: Lösung Vampir dasein*



			
				addur am 31.03.2006 16:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir einer sagen wo ich NACHTSCHATTEN (pflanze) finde ?



such nach tollkirschen


----------



## ZAM (31. März 2006)

*AW: Diebeszug*

Ich habe jetzt eine Mission durch den Graufuchs erhalten bei welcher ich in den Palast der Kaiserstadt durch die Kanalisation musste.
Jetzt bin ich in einem Raum in dem ich mit dem "Rettungspfeil"? eine Säule beschießen muss und das von einem bestimmten Punkt aus..den ich aber nicht finde, obwohl das Spiel meinte ich hätte ihn und müsste nur von einer Druckplatte im Boden aus den pfeil benutzen. Ich hoffe das ist nicht die Platte genau gegenüber mit den 2 kleinen eisentoren davor an die man nicht ran kommt.


----------



## Pizzza22 (31. März 2006)

*AW: Diebeszug*

Hi.
Zur Charaktererstellung:
Kann man als Dieb oder Bogenschütze das Spiel genauso gut schaffen wie als Schwertkämpfer mit schwerer Rüstung? Und worauf sollte ich dabei achten? Ich hätte nämlich Interesse einem Dieb mit Bogenschießfähigkeiten. Kaiserrasse sollte ich dafür dann aber nich nehmen oder?

Gruß


----------



## WiesokeinLeerzeichen (31. März 2006)

*Dunkle Bruderschaft / "Endloser Ruhestand"(oder so) / Assassination von dem Legions-Obermacker (Name entfallen)*

Hi Leute!
Also, ich bin in der Dunklen Bruderschaft und hab mich da auch schon recht weit hochgemeuchelt, 



Spoiler



aber jetzt soll ich in Leyawiin diesen Typen von der Legion, der sich immer um die Unterdrückung der Dunklen Brduerschaft gekümmert hat, ausschalten. 
Man hat mir einen wunderbaren Pfeil gegeben, der aber leider nicht durch die Rüstung durch wirkt, aber bisher hat der Kerl seine Rüstung sogar im Schlaf angehabt. 
Ich hab mir auch schon die Beine vor seinem komischen Turm in den Bauch gestanden, aber der will einfach nicht rauskomen.
Wie kann ich den also killen, möglichst ohne entdeckt zu werden und den Finger brauch ich ja auch noch.


Hoffentlich war das mit den Spoilern so richtig...


----------



## Franktank (31. März 2006)

*AW: Dunkle Bruderschaft / "Endloser Ruhestand"(oder so) / Assassination von dem Legions-Obermacker (Name entfallen)*



Spoiler



Er geht jeden Tag schwimmen, da hab ich ihn getötet


----------



## Franktank (31. März 2006)

*AW: Diebeszug*



Spoiler



Ich weiß es leider nicht und bin gerade auch an der Stelle weiß jemand wie es weitergeht?


----------



## tomtom1980 (31. März 2006)

*AW: Diebeszug*

[Hi hab mal eine Frage zum Spiel. Bin nicht ganz entschlossen ob ich mir das Spiel hohlen soll. Mit Morrowind konnte ich gar nichts anfangen, mir liegen Spiele wie Gothic lieber. Am besten liste ich mal ganz kurz auf was mich so an Morrowind gestört hat. Schreibt mir bitte ob im neuen Teil diese Punkte anders sind oder gleich. Bin dankbar

Große aber sehr sterile Welt, leblos, und auf Dauer langweilig ! Wenig was zu entdecken , kein verstecktes Tal etc..  Wenig wild (-gruppen)

Zu seltene kämpfe, außerhalb von Quest- Aufgaben ! 

Keine richtigen Nebenberufe – Tätigkeiten , Wild ( Braten, Fell abziehen , schmieden etc... )

Endlos laaaange Text , langweilige Texte, wenig Sprache ! 

Questorte oft schwer findbar , zu ungenaue Beschreibung etc.. Mir ist oft passiert das ich einen quest gelöst hatte und den Auftraggeber nicht mehr finden konnte. 

In gothic hatte ich immer was zu tuen , in Morrowind war es oft unklar oder man musste lange für eine Aufgabe suchen ( Abgesehen von Gilden, Hauptquest )

Nebencharaktere gehen keinen glaubwürdigen Lebensablauf nach. Beruf , Kneipe , Schlaf, oft an der selben stelle findbar.

Eher durchschnittliche Geschichte und erzählt, keine großen Überraschungen, Wendungen. 

Städte groß aber eher langweilig häuser sehen ehr gleich aus in einer stadt, keine großen unterschiede der viertel in einer stadt!

Mit steigender Charakterentwicklung keinen spürbaren erfolg da alles sich anpasst. Dich schnapp ich mir noch warte ab.

Möchte hiermit keinen Morrowindfan auf die Füße treten ist nur meine Meinung zum spiel. 
Hab es so entfunden.


----------



## Pizzza22 (31. März 2006)

*AW: Diebeszug*

Hallo,
was kann ich gegen Statusveränderungen direkt tun, z.B. wenn mich eine Ratte traf und ich 3 Stärkepunkte verlor.


----------



## D0D (1. April 2006)

*Vampirquest stratet nicht!*

Ich bin wie wahrscheinlich die meisten von euch, übernacht zum Vampir geworden, da mir das aber überhaupt nicht liegt will das das so schnell wie möglich wieder loswerden.

Nun hab ich einen quest bekommen bei der in in die Kaiserstadt muss und mit so nem Typen Paulus... oder wie der heißt zu reden der mir sagen soll wie man den Vampirismus heilt.
Nun hab ich das Problem ,wenn ich diesen herren anspreche, meint er nur zu mir das ich nicht sein blut trinken soll oder ähnliche sätze.
Ich komme ich keinen Dialog mit ihm, kann ihn nichtmal ansprechen um meine Haltung, Ruf bei ihm zu verbessern.

Hab hier im Forum über die quests zur Heilung gelesen aber ich bekomme diesen Quest nichtmal.
Bin total frustriert und hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.


----------



## marilynmarduk (1. April 2006)

*AW: Heilung und Vampirismus*



			
				Pizzza22 am 31.03.2006 23:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> was kann ich gegen Statusveränderungen direkt tun, z.B. wenn mich eine Ratte traf und ich 3 Stärkepunkte verlor.



Einfach in eine Kirche deiner Wahl und auf den Schrein klicken! So kannst du auch Vampirismus im Anfangsstadium heilen (Nicht der Questbedingte)


@DOD

Der Vampirismus ist in 4 Stufen eingeteilt. Je länger man wartet desto mehr negative und positive Einflüsse hat man (Schaden bei Tag usw)

Du befindest dich wahrscheinlich schon auf der 4! Auf dieser Stufe ist man entstellt und die Leute merken sofort (Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen) das du ein Vampir bist und wollen nichts mit dir zu tun haben.

Lösung-> Trinken. Nachdem man getrunken hat (Na was schon^^) ist man wieder auf Stufe 1 und  kann sogar wieder am Tag rumlaufen!

Man kann nur schlafende Personen anzapfen. Entweder also irgendwo einbrechen und bis zum schlafenden Opfer schleichen (Strg) oder die einfache Methode wählen und paar Kumpels von der Gilde (Magier, Krieger usw.) anzapfen.

Desweiteren übernachtet in jeder Stadt ein mindestens Obdachloser, den man anzapfen kann.

Habe das mal ausführlicher beschrieben, da ich auch fast daran verzweifelt bin, bis ich rausgefunden habe, das sich alles auf gewissen Stufen abspielt und man trinken muss^^


----------



## Aylon (1. April 2006)

*AW: Diebeszug*



			
				tomtom1980 am 31.03.2006 21:02 schrieb:
			
		

> [Hi hab mal eine Frage zum Spiel. Bin nicht ganz entschlossen ob ich mir das Spiel hohlen soll. Mit Morrowind konnte ich gar nichts anfangen, mir liegen Spiele wie Gothic lieber. Am besten liste ich mal ganz kurz auf was mich so an Morrowind gestört hat. Schreibt mir bitte ob im neuen Teil diese Punkte anders sind oder gleich. Bin dankbar
> 
> Große aber sehr sterile Welt, leblos, und auf Dauer langweilig ! Wenig was zu entdecken , kein verstecktes Tal etc..  Wenig wild (-gruppen)
> 
> ...



Also ich kann dir jetzt schon mal raten das spiel zu kaufen denn es haben sich viele dinge sehr positiv verändert.Ich geh deine Punkte mal nach der reihe durch

Punkt 1: In Oblivion gibt es einiges zu entdecken,ich fand zar das es in morrowind auch sehr viel zu entdecken gab aber hier um einiges mehr, viele höhlen und ruinen in die anders als bei Morrowind viel abwechslungericher sind ZB durch fallen etc...die welt in oblivion wirkt keinesfalls steril sie wirkt sehr lebhaft und die landschaften sind einfach nur das beste was ich jeh in einem spiel gesehen habe.Manschmal hatte ich sogar das gefühl ich laufe wirklich durch einen Wald wie man ihn von hier kennt..

Punkt 2 in oblivion ist das Kämpfen deutlich in den Fordergrund gestellt und das Kampfsystem ist VIEL besser.In morrowind war bei mir so das ich erstmal eine ganze weile spielen musste damit mal jder 3 schlag trifft..jetzt trifft jeder ich glaube das steigen wirkt sich nur auf schaden schnelligkeit etc aus.Das blocken ist auch anders eingesetzt undzwar kann mann nun selbst entscheiden wann man blockt und das als taktischen vorteil nutzen da es nicht so ist wie bei morrowind das du mal jeden 10 schlag blockst jenachdem wie dein level im blocken ist...WEnn man heir zB im Blocken steigt veringert sich der schaden den man trotz blocken noch zugefügt bekommt. Für das zaubern muss man sich nciht extra in den "zabermodus" begeben sondern macht es einfach per taste

punkt 3. In morrowind gab es schon einige nebenberufe .Sie wurden nur nicht als offensichtlich geboten und das werden sie bei oblivion auch nicht unbedingt aber es sind viele nebenbeschäftligungen vorhanden.Man muss eben seine fantasie auch einsetzten können.Morrowind ist ein Spiel bei dem man viel fantasy haben Musste um es vollständig genießen zu können 
bei Oblivion ist sie zwar nicht ganz so notwendig aufgrund der schon so ,so realistischen und detailreichen welt aber denoch eines der wichtigsten elemente überhaupt (wie eigentlih bei jedem spiel,nur das besondere an elder scrolls ist das einem hier die meiste feriheit gegeben ist was dies angeht)

Punkt3: Das bei Morrowind die langen texte und das viele lesen ätzend war kann ich verstehen DOCH ÜBERASCHUNG bei oblivion ist alles syncronisiert!!!! Jeder Mensch spricht in allen dialogen etcund das sind beachtlich viele!! das langqweilige blockfenster mit dialogen gibt es zum glück nciht mehr

Punkt 4: das Problem tritt selten oder eiogentlich überhaupt nicht auf jedenfalls nciht nach meinen erfahrungen.Man kommt eigenttlich immer weiter.Denn es gibt eigentlich immer genauste markierungen auf der karte bzw dem kompass

Punkt5: Es gibt unzählige geschichten. Die hauptstory finde ich bisjetzt sehr spannend..und sie wird sehr gut erzählt...die story gefällt mir bis jetzt sehr gut

Punkt5: Ich glaube auch hier ist es so das die gegner stärker werden...doch das ist alles auhc ganz anders...wenn du bei morrowind rumgelaufen bist (gerade am anfang) und bist zufällig mal einem etwas stärkeren biest als einem käfer oder einer ratte begegnet hattes du am anfang eigentlich kaum eine chance...solche unfairen situationen kommen nciht mehr vor dank dieses systems 

Die Nebencharaktere und bewogner fürhren ein sehr Authentisches leben,haben arbeit beschäftigungen,hobbys(Zb beispiel hat eine das hobby von gebäuden zu springen) und fasst jeder hat seine eigene geschichte
Die Stätde sind sehr schön gemacht Gebäude untescheiden sich in vielem.
Jedoch ist in der Kaiserstadt alles ziemlich ähnlich gehalten (was aber ihren charakter ausmacht)

so ich denke ich hab mich ausführlich dazu geäusert und dir bei deiner entscheidung helfen können 
achja die wirklich Monströse grafik trägt natürlich SEHR zum spielspaß und atmosphäre bei also ein guter pc ist eine voraussetzung um es voll auskosten zu können 

  ich kann nur sagen Kaufen! Es lohnt sich

Gruß Aylon


----------



## butt3rkeks (1. April 2006)

*Einhorn*

Bin gerade eben bisl durch die Wildnis gelatsch und hab nen Einhorn gefunden, welches ich dann auch reiten konnte. Wenn nun aber ein Feind in der nähe ist und ich diesen angreife, dreht das Tier durch und lässt mich nicht mehr auf sich reiten. Nun meine Frage : Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, ein Einhorn zu zähmen, sodas es sich quasi wie ein normales Pferd verhält ?


----------



## Irathus (1. April 2006)

*Schurkenfertigkeiten*

Sers,

Ich hab eine klassenbedingte frage:

Werde ich in oblivion, durch eine zauberspruchrolle oder einen lehrer oder wie auch immer, * 2 dolche in meinen händen tragen können? * Also à la schurke in wow? Ich habe einen breton als rasse gewählt und assasin als klasse. Bin unter dem sternzeichen von nem krieger geboren.

Und noch eine frage dazu, wenn ich normal blocke oder mit einem schild, wo ist da der unterschied?


----------



## Dorftrootel (1. April 2006)

*AW: Diebeszug*



			
				ZAM am 31.03.2006 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe jetzt eine Mission durch den Graufuchs erhalten bei welcher ich in den Palast der Kaiserstadt durch die Kanalisation musste.
> Jetzt bin ich in einem Raum in dem ich mit dem "Rettungspfeil"? eine Säule beschießen muss und das von einem bestimmten Punkt aus..den ich aber nicht finde, obwohl das Spiel meinte ich hätte ihn und müsste nur von einer Druckplatte im Boden aus den pfeil benutzen. Ich hoffe das ist nicht die Platte genau gegenüber mit den 2 kleinen eisentoren davor an die man nicht ran kommt.


Genau da steh ich auch grad. Mir wird immer gesagt, dass ich diesen dummen Rettungspfeil nicht benutzen kann.
Außerdem hab ich noch ein Problem bei der Magiergilde - leider sind mir alle Namen entfallen und da ich aus dieser dummen Kanalisation wegen der Diebesq nicht raus kann/will.
ALso so eine Echse - -also die Gildenmeisterin in der Stadt) will mir nur die Empfehlung aussprechen wenn ich ihr mit dem Problem eines ihreer Mitglieder helfe. Sie will aber bevor sie mir die q gibt mit einem anderen der MAgiergilde sprechen - nur leider ist dieser kaum da. In einem Gespräch mit ihm hab uich rausgefunden, dass er zur Diebesgilde gehört(kann man an den Gesprächsoptionen erkennen). Wenn der Typ mal in die Gilde kommt ließt die Gildenmeisterin ein Buch oder macht sonst irgendwas unsinniges - nur nicht mit ihm reden. Aber immer wenn ich sie auf die Empfehlung anspreche, sagt sie dass sie vorher mit diesem Typ reden will.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen endlich mal in die Geheime Universität zu kommen


----------



## uka (1. April 2006)

*AW: Lebenspunkte*

Hi, also ich folgendes Problem: Ich bin jetzt auf Stufe 15 und hab eine Lebensenergie von nur 334 Punkten und dass kommt mir extrem wenig vor. Meine Konstitution ist auf 100. Hat irgendwer ne Idee wie man die Lebensenergie steigern kann??


----------



## olstyle (1. April 2006)

*AW: Schurkenfertigkeiten*



			
				Irathus am 01.04.2006 10:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Sers,
> 
> Ich hab eine klassenbedingte frage:
> 
> ...


1. Laut Handbuch ist es in Oblivion absolut unmöglich mit zwei Waffen gleichzeitig zu kämpfen.
2. Ein Block mit einem Schlid hat eine größere Wirkung als ein Waffen-Block.
mfg Olstyle


----------



## Joeclever90 (1. April 2006)

*AW: Vampirquest stratet nicht!*



			
				D0D am 01.04.2006 00:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin wie wahrscheinlich die meisten von euch, übernacht zum Vampir geworden, da mir das aber überhaupt nicht liegt will das das so schnell wie möglich wieder loswerden.
> 
> Nun hab ich einen quest bekommen bei der in in die Kaiserstadt muss und mit so nem Typen Paulus... oder wie der heißt zu reden der mir sagen soll wie man den Vampirismus heilt.
> Nun hab ich das Problem ,wenn ich diesen herren anspreche, meint er nur zu mir das ich nicht sein blut trinken soll oder ähnliche sätze.
> ...



Ist ganz einfach. Schau doch mal im Magiemenü unter dem Eintrag "Selbstmagie" nach ob du Vampirismus(oder so) 90 bis 100 darstehen hast, wenn ja hilft nur eins. Geh zu einer schlafenen Person und Sauge sie aus..... . Danach soltest du im Eintrag Vampirismus rund 25 stehen haben. Dadurch hast du die chance mit Paulus zu reden und du kannst die Quest machen. Viel Glück und ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

-Eine Frage in eigener Sache wo finde ich den die Nachtschatten... kann mir  das mal jemand sagen (so schnell wie möglich)?
-Noch eine Frage: 
Fandet ihr den Abschnitt in Oblivion auch so verdammt schwer wie ich( bin mit lvl 13 reingegangen)? 
Sagt wenn es geht eure Meinung dazu.
THE ELDER SCROLLS IV: OBLIVION!!!!!


----------



## ZAM (1. April 2006)

*AW: Diebeszug*



			
				Dorftrootel am 01.04.2006 12:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Zam Problem



Sag mal bescheid wenn du weißt auf was für einer Platte man da stehen soll.


----------



## Dorftrootel (1. April 2006)

*AW: Diebeszug*



			
				ZAM am 01.04.2006 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Dorftrootel am 01.04.2006 12:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich bin mittlerweileauf die Platte die von den zwei - meiner Meinung nach- nicht öffenbaren Eisentoren umgeben ist gegangen (durch Cheats  ). Dann dreht sich diese Nette Statue und man kann den Pfeilo drauf schießen.
Habe aber keinen Weg gesehen diese eisentore zu öffnen.


----------



## Scheini (1. April 2006)

*AW: Vampirquest stratet nicht!*



> -Eine Frage in eigener Sache wo finde ich den die Nachtschatten... kann mir  das mal jemand sagen (so schnell wie möglich)?
> -Noch eine Frage:
> Fandet ihr den Abschnitt in Oblivion auch so verdammt schwer wie ich( bin mit lvl 13 reingegangen)?
> Sagt wenn es geht eure Meinung dazu.




Du brauchst keine Nachtschatten sondern Tollkirschen! Ist ein Übersetzungsfehler.

Je höher du aufsteigst umso schwieriger wird der Oblivion Abschnitt.


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (1. April 2006)

*AW: Diebeszug*

Ich lauf grad durch die Hauptstadt, und ich fühl mich etwas verloren in deren Größe!!!

Könnt ihr mir ein paar Anhaltspunkte geben, wo ich auf jeden Fall hin sollte, oder wo es ein paar Nebenquests gibt?

Danke


----------



## garris (1. April 2006)

*Zauberstab aufladen*

Ich habe, nachdem ich endlich in die Geheime Universität gekommen bin, einen sehr guten Zauberstab mit 40 Blitzschaden bekommen. Allerdings ist der inzwischen leer. Ich weiß, das man Stäbe mit einer bestimmten Art von Stein (ka, wie der Name ist, es waren aber keine Seelensteine oder Weyklund(?)-Steine) wieder aufladen kann. 
Nun wollte ich fragen, wo ich diese Steine herbekomme.
Oder als Alternative, wer mir den Zauberstab wieder aufladen kann. Ich denke, in irgendeiner Magiergilde und/oder der geheimen Uni selbst müßte das doch gehen...


----------



## LowriderRoxx (1. April 2006)

*AW: Zauberstab aufladen*

Gibt in jeder Niederlassung der Gilde eine Person, die dir magische Waffen aufladen kann, allerdings zu grausam hohen Preisen. Alternativ kann man die Waffen auch per Varla-Stein (sehr selten) oder Seelenstein (inkl. Seele) aufladen.


----------



## ZAM (1. April 2006)

*AW: Diebeszug*



			
				Dorftrootel am 01.04.2006 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin mittlerweileauf die Platte die von den zwei - meiner Meinung nach- nicht öffenbaren Eisentoren umgeben ist gegangen (durch Cheats  ). Dann dreht sich diese Nette Statue und man kann den Pfeilo drauf schießen.
> Habe aber keinen Weg gesehen diese eisentore zu öffnen.



Argh, das mit den Eisentoren dachte ich mir fast, hatte ich ja auch erwähnt. 
Ich such erstmal nen offiziellen Weg. *g* Drumherumspringen funktionierte bisher nur bedingt, ich komm von den Säulen aus nich ganz ran. *g*


----------



## garris (1. April 2006)

*AW: Zauberstab aufladen*



			
				LowriderRoxx am 01.04.2006 15:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt in jeder Niederlassung der Gilde eine Person, die dir magische Waffen aufladen kann, allerdings zu grausam hohen Preisen. Alternativ kann man die Waffen auch per Varla-Stein (sehr selten) oder Seelenstein (inkl. Seele) aufladen.




An der Geheimen Uni selbst nicht? Hab nämlich niemanden gefunden. Wie hoch sind die Preise?
Werd mal lieber auf Seelenjagd gehen, da man den Varla- Stein wahrscheinlich nirgends kaufen kann (?).


----------



## ZAM (1. April 2006)

*AW: Diebeszug*



			
				ZAM am 01.04.2006 15:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Dorftrootel am 01.04.2006 15:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man muss oben durch das verschlossene Tor. (4 Schnippel *g* Schwierig). 
Dann den Schalter drücken, runter zum Zombie. Durch ne Wand durch eins dieser Tore. Da etwas tiefer findet man noch einen Schalter.  Der senkt die Wände in dem Hauptraum mit der Statur und öffnet auch die Eisentore.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (1. April 2006)

*AW: Zauberstab aufladen*



			
				garris am 01.04.2006 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> An der Geheimen Uni selbst nicht? Hab nämlich niemanden gefunden. Wie hoch sind die Preise?
> Werd mal lieber auf Seelenjagd gehen, da man den Varla- Stein wahrscheinlich nirgends kaufen kann (?).


In der Arcane University gibts wahrscheinlich auch jemanden, hab nie drauf geachtet, da ich meine Waffen über Seelensteine selber auflade. Zum Preis ... naja, ich hab noch meinen Staff of Lightning, den ich mir über die Gilde herstellen sollte. Den aufzuladen würde 1600 kosten.


----------



## baschtle (1. April 2006)

*AW: Zauberstab aufladen*

Ich hab ne frage (meine frage bezeiht sich auf eine hauptquest mission die zu den Aufgaben Von Martin gehört [um das Buch zu öffenen], genau gesgat die letzte) zu: 



Spoiler



Dem großen Tor vor Bruma, ich geh durch und ann hab ich ja 15 Minuten zeit um den großen siegelstein zu entfernen.(den ich für Martin beschaffen muss). mein problem ist, dass ich nicht weiß, wie ich zum Hauptturm(also da wo der Stein drin is hin komm, weil der ja durch lava getrennt ist und die Brücken kaput sind. muss ich da irgendweie unterirdisch hin oder drüber?


bitte helft mir.


----------



## uka (1. April 2006)

*AW: Lebenspunkte*



			
				uka am 01.04.2006 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, also ich folgendes Problem: Ich bin jetzt auf Stufe 15 und hab eine Lebensenergie von nur 334 Punkten und dass kommt mir extrem wenig vor. Meine Konstitution ist auf 100. Hat irgendwer ne Idee wie man die Lebensenergie steigern kann??



Hat keiner ne Idee??Oder viell. können mir andere Leute die etwa auf dem level sind ihre Lebenspunkte mal verraten wäre sehr hilfreich.THX im Voraus


----------



## LowriderRoxx (1. April 2006)

*AW: Lebenspunkte*

Sollte schon in Ordnung sein. Hab leider nur einen Magier zum Vergleich, 174/362 Health/Magicka bei Stufe 19.


----------



## Dumbi (1. April 2006)

*AW: Diebeszug*



			
				tomtom1980 am 31.03.2006 21:02 schrieb:
			
		

> [Hi hab mal eine Frage zum Spiel. Bin nicht ganz entschlossen ob ich mir das Spiel hohlen soll. Mit Morrowind konnte ich gar nichts anfangen, mir liegen Spiele wie Gothic lieber. Am besten liste ich mal ganz kurz auf was mich so an Morrowind gestört hat. Schreibt mir bitte ob im neuen Teil diese Punkte anders sind oder gleich. Bin dankbar
> 
> Große aber sehr sterile Welt, leblos, und auf Dauer langweilig ! Wenig was zu entdecken , kein verstecktes Tal etc..  Wenig wild (-gruppen)


Die Welt in Oblivion unterscheidet sich sehr stark von Morrowind; ich persönlich entdecke sogar keinerlei Gemeinsamkeiten mehr, es hibt IMO nichts, was an den Stil von Morrowind erinnert. Das ist sehr schade, da es mir deswegen schwer fiel, Oblivion und Morrowind miteinander zu verknüpfen bzw. nach dem Durchspielen von Morrowind einen Anschluss an Oblivion zu finden.

Kurz gesagt: Oblivion ist einfach nur das übliche Mittelalter-Szenario (vor allem die ganzen Umgebungen) mit nur sehr wenigen Elementen, die einen an Morrowind erinnern könnten. 



> Zu seltene kämpfe, außerhalb von Quest- Aufgaben !


Da hat sich IMO nicht viel verändert. 



> Keine richtigen Nebenberufe – Tätigkeiten , Wild ( Braten, Fell abziehen , schmieden etc... )


Ist mir ebenfalls noch nichts aufgefallen, aber ich für sowas interessiere ich mich auch nicht.  



> Endlos laaaange Text , langweilige Texte, wenig Sprache !


Kein Text mehr, dafür aber viel Sprachausgabe.



> Questorte oft schwer findbar , zu ungenaue Beschreibung etc.. Mir ist oft passiert das ich einen quest gelöst hatte und den Auftraggeber nicht mehr finden konnte.


Die aktuelle Quest wird grundsätzlich auf deinem Kompass markiert, sodass du diesem nur noch zu folgen brauchst.



> In gothic hatte ich immer was zu tuen , in Morrowind war es oft unklar oder man musste lange für eine Aufgabe suchen ( Abgesehen von Gilden, Hauptquest )


IMO falln einem in Oblivion die Nebenquest auch nicht gerade in den Schoß, man muss mit vielen Leuten reden wenn man zusätzliche Aufgaben möchte.



> Nebencharaktere gehen keinen glaubwürdigen Lebensablauf nach. Beruf , Kneipe , Schlaf, oft an der selben stelle findbar.


Jeder Char in TES 4 hat einen individuellen, glaubwürdigen Tagesablauf.



> Eher durchschnittliche Geschichte und erzählt, keine großen Überraschungen, Wendungen.


Kann ich noch nicht viel 'zu sagen^^



> Städte groß aber eher langweilig häuser sehen ehr gleich aus in einer stadt, keine großen unterschiede der viertel in einer stadt!


Die Städte in Oblivion finde ich immer noch ein wenig langweilig und abwechslungslos, v.a. aber gibt es nicht genügend NPCs IMO.



> Mit steigender Charakterentwicklung keinen spürbaren erfolg da alles sich anpasst. Dich schnapp ich mir noch warte ab.


Wage ich mir Lvl. 3 noch nicht zu beurteilen.


----------



## MorbidAngel (1. April 2006)

*AW: Diebeszug*

Bitte denkt daran dass dies der Thread für Hilfe bei Quests ist. Diskutieren über das Spiel geht an einer anderen Stelle. Danke.

Ich brauche gerade mal ein wenig Hilfe bei der Quest die man von der Gräfin in Bruma bekommt. Ich soll den Stein des Wahnsinns finden ... habe bereits den Drachenfels entdeckt sowie den Schlangenpass. Habe den Pass gemeistert und stehe jetzt auf der anderen Seite. Dort soll ich jetzt den verschütteten Eingang zu irgendwelchen Ruinen finden ... und genau da hakt es bei mir. Wo soll das sein? Ich habe gesucht wie blöd und finde nichts.


----------



## Randim (1. April 2006)

*AW: Diebeszug*

hi  Ich brauche dringend hilfe bei einer Diebesgilden Quest.. undzwar soll ich einen bestimmten Schlüssel von Fathis Aner Klauen und ich soll dafür einen Geheimgang in Schloss Bavil in sein Zimmer suchen, ich suche den jetzt schon seid 4 stunden aber finde den Super-Ultra-Mega-FBI-Geheimgang nich    kann mir einer sagen wo ich den finde ? und nächste frage wäre Wie ich der Schattenbruderschaft beitreten kann  Vielen dank schonmal im Vorraus 
LG Randim


----------



## Batman1 (2. April 2006)

Hallo, es wurde bestimmt schonmal beschrieben, aber ich hab 2 Fragen

1. Wie lade ich nen Seelenstein auf ?

2. Wie kann ich Waffen selbst wiederaufladen?


Hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen...


----------



## HanFred (2. April 2006)

Batman1 am 02.04.2006 09:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, es wurde bestimmt schonmal beschrieben, aber ich hab 2 Fragen
> 
> 1. Wie lade ich nen Seelenstein auf ?
> 
> ...


1. soultrap casten, bevor du ein vieh killst. k.a. wie der spell auf deutsch heisst.
2. mit seelensteinen. 
ich glaube aber auch mit "drain" spells, die der verzauberung der waffe entsprechen.


----------



## Batman1 (2. April 2006)

*AW: Quest - Totenbeschwörer Mond*



			
				Belgarion23 am 30.03.2006 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> ich brauche hilfe bei dieser Magiergilden quest also ich soll zum dunklen spalt, wo ich auch bin, bevor der Schatten des Wiedergängers erscheint und ich soll auf Himmlische Lichter achten. Ich stehe jetzt schon sehr lange hier und nichts passiert. Kein Schatten und auch kein Licht. Bitte bitte helft mir.
> 
> ...



Einfach warten (mit der Rasten-Taste) bis etwa halb 3 

Dann ist der Typ am Altar...

Batman


----------



## Batman1 (2. April 2006)

HanFred am 02.04.2006 10:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Batman1 am 02.04.2006 09:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dankeeeee!!!!!

Ich glaub, die heissen Seelenfalle...

Batman


----------



## HanFred (2. April 2006)

Batman1 am 02.04.2006 10:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Dankeeeee!!!!!
> 
> Ich glaub, die heissen Seelenfalle...
> 
> Batman


da wäre dann 1:1 übersetzt, konnte ich ja nciht wissen. *g*


----------



## Streiter-Innos (2. April 2006)

hallo zusammen.

ich habe ein problem mit dem Quest "kaiserliche Korruption". und zwar ist da ja dieser korrupte wachmann im marktviertel.nun muss man ja einen anderen wachmann finden der einen hilft diesen korrputen wachmann zu verhaften.danach muss man ja  2 zeugen dazu bringen gegen den auszusagen. so und jetz bin ich soweit das im Qlog steht, dass ich den nicht korrupten wachmann im auge behalten soll und warten soll. ja das mach ich jetz die ganze zeit aber ich komm da irgendwie trotzdem nicht weiter. weiß da jemand was zu tun ist ? bug ?

und dann noch was... steht sicherlich hier irgendwo im thread aber dauert zu lang um das zu suchen. kann man den vampirismus in der ersten phase noch irgendwie schnell aufhalten, bevor man diese quest machen muss?

danke schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## Dorftrootel (2. April 2006)

*AW: Diebeszug*



			
				MorbidAngel am 01.04.2006 20:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauche gerade mal ein wenig Hilfe bei der Quest die man von der Gräfin in Bruma bekommt. Ich soll den Stein des Wahnsinns finden ... habe bereits den Drachenfels entdeckt sowie den Schlangenpass. Habe den Pass gemeistert und stehe jetzt auf der anderen Seite. Dort soll ich jetzt den verschütteten Eingang zu irgendwelchen Ruinen finden ... und genau da hakt es bei mir. Wo soll das sein? Ich habe gesucht wie blöd und finde nichts.



Folg einfach mal dem Weg - nach na Weile sieht man eine Ruine in die man rein kann. Es wäre im übrigen hilfreich wenn du die Befehle vom Boten dabei hast  

Ich brauch aber auch noch mal Hilfe:
Bal Gor (oder so - jedenfalls so ein Gott. Der bei dem der Beschwörunglehrer rumläuft) hat mir aufgetragen Jemanden - der Typ der um seine Frau trauert - dazu zu bringen mich umzubringen. Ich hab den diesen verfluchten Streitkolben vor die Füße geworfen und solange geschalgen bis der sich wehrt. Nur leider Hilft mir dieser Gott nicht - wenn ich sterbe kommt nur der Ladescreen.

Dann hab ich noch ein Problem:
Ich hab der Magiergilde in Chorrol das Buch "Feuer des Berges" beschafft - was ja auch die Mission für die Empfehlung sein sollte. Hab danach auch nochmal mit Errana geredet die wollte dass ich ihr das Buch aus der Gilde klaue -- hab aber abgelehnt.
Ich kann denn Gildenmeister von Chorrol jetzt nicht mehr auf eine Empfehlung ansprechen jedoch wird mir bei der Q gesagt, dass ich noch nach Chorrol muss.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir wiedermal helfen


----------



## olstyle (2. April 2006)

*Ab ins Bild*

Kann mir mal wer sagen wo ich das von PC-Games so oft genannt Quest finde wo ich einem Maler in seinem Bild helfen muss? Hört sich irgendwie lustig an.
mfg Olstyle


----------



## Phade (2. April 2006)

*AW: Diebeszug*



			
				Randim am 01.04.2006 20:48 schrieb:
			
		

> hi  Ich brauche dringend hilfe bei einer Diebesgilden Quest.. undzwar soll ich einen bestimmten Schlüssel von Fathis Aner Klauen und ich soll dafür einen Geheimgang in Schloss Bavil in sein Zimmer suchen, ich suche den jetzt schon seid 4 stunden aber finde den Super-Ultra-Mega-FBI-Geheimgang nich    kann mir einer sagen wo ich den finde ? und nächste frage wäre Wie ich der Schattenbruderschaft beitreten kann  Vielen dank schonmal im Vorraus
> LG Randim



Das ist gleuabe ich ein Kerzenständer oder ähnliches, den du aktivieren musst. Lauf mal an alle Sachen dran und achte darauf, ob eine Beschreibung mit Hand auftaucht.

SChattenbruderschaft: also das sagen doch sogar die Passanten andauernd  :
Einfach einen Unschuldigen töten (nicht erwischen lassen!  ) und etwas warten. Dann kommt genau wie bei der Diebesgilde ein Typ vorbei und lädt dich ein


----------



## Tronox1200 (2. April 2006)

*Schwierigkeitsgrad*

Hi Leudz,

könntet ihr mir mal sagen, wie sich der Schwierigkeitsgrad von Oblivion berechnet? Ist das mehr so ein "künstlicher", der den Feinden mehr Energie bringt und mir weniger oder eher ein "echter", der auch die KI und sowas verbessert? Ich frage, weil das Game ja wegen dem LevelScalling später um einiges schwerer wird. 
Schwierigkeitsgrad in einem RPG... wer hat sich das bloß ausgedacht??


----------



## Killtech (2. April 2006)

*AW: Schwierigkeitsgrad*



			
				Tronox1200 am 02.04.2006 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leudz,
> 
> könntet ihr mir mal sagen, wie sich der Schwierigkeitsgrad von Oblivion berechnet? Ist das mehr so ein "künstlicher", der den Feinden mehr Energie bringt und mir weniger oder eher ein "echter", der auch die KI und sowas verbessert? Ich frage, weil das Game ja wegen dem LevelScalling später um einiges schwerer wird.
> Schwierigkeitsgrad in einem RPG... wer hat sich das bloß ausgedacht??


Ich habe es gerade eben mal schnell ausprobiert. Einmal hatte ich den Regler für den Schwierigkeitsgrad genau in der Mitte, und ich brauchte fünf Hiebe für einen Gegner. Dann hab ich den Regler mal eine Stufe niedriger gestellt, und der gleiche Gegnertyp segnete schon nach zwei Hieben das Nirvana.

Somit gehe ich einfah mal davon aus, dass die Lebensenergie der Gegner um einiges niedriger ausfällt. Zudem scheint der verrichtete Schaden auch minimiert zu sein, da ich bei gleicher Anzahl an Schlägen, die ich eingesteckt habe, um einiges weniger verloren habe.

Mit besseren Kampftechniken oder Skills hat der Schwierigkeitsgrad meiner Erfahrung nach somit nichts zu tun. Es ändert nur das Verhältnis von Lebensenergie/Schaden.

MfG, Killtech


----------



## Phade (2. April 2006)

*letzter Arenakampf*

So, jetzt habe ich auch mal eine Frage:

Ich habe alle Arenakämpfe bestanden und wollte dann gegen den grauen Prinzen (Halb-Ork) antreten. Habe aber erstmal dessen Quest gelöst und musste mich anschließend vom Vampirismus heilen lassen.

Egal - geheilt, über Herkunft aufgeklärt und dann zu der Tante auf dem Hocker in der Arena gegangen und gesagt, dass ich für den Kampf gegen den "Prinzen" bereit bin. Jetzt das Problem:
*Wenn ich in der Arena vor das Gittertor trete, öffnet es sich nicht.* Auch der Sprecher bleibt stumm. Zwar steht der "Prinz" an seinem Ende des Gitters, aber auch das geht nicht runter!
Ist das ein Bug? Was kann man tun?


----------



## Psycho-Patee (2. April 2006)

*Wie spielt man dieses Spiel?*

Moin,

zocke zum ersten Mal ein Game dieser Art. Ich habe keien Ahnung, was ich machen könnte/sollte, also sagt mir mal, was ich tun soll.
Habe einfach die Hauptquests angefangen, aber bei Kvatch komme ich nicht weiter. Man soll ja diesen Tronfolger in der Stadt finden. Ich gehe also in die Stadt, wo ich kleich auf drei Feinde treffen (so kleine Monster, die Feuerkugeln werfen), die mich plattgemacht haben. Durch das Obliviontor bin ich auch schon mal durch, aber da scheint es noch schwerer zu sein.


----------



## CyclopGraz (2. April 2006)

*AW: letzter Arenakampf*



			
				Phade am 02.04.2006 13:49 schrieb:
			
		

> So, jetzt habe ich auch mal eine Frage:
> 
> Ich habe alle Arenakämpfe bestanden und wollte dann gegen den grauen Prinzen (Halb-Ork) antreten. Habe aber erstmal dessen Quest gelöst und musste mich anschließend vom Vampirismus heilen lassen.
> 
> ...



Das muß irgendein Bug sein. Bei mir ging das Tor bei beiden Versuchen (Erklär ich gleich) rauf.



Spoiler



Wenn man den Quest des Grauen Prinzen löst, wehrt er sich beim Kampf in der Arena nicht, sondern fordert einen vor dem Kampf auf ihn zu töten. Das wird dann zwar nicht bestraft, aber die Assassinengilde sieht es als Mord und fordert einen wenn es der erste ist zum Beitritt auf.


----------



## FetterKasten (2. April 2006)

*Vampir werden von Anfang an verhindern*

Hallo,
ich wollte jetzt Oblivion nach einen Tag bischen einspielen und so damit ich das Spiel begreife richtig anfangen. Und da ich kein Vampir werden will, wollte ich mal fragen, was ich dagegen tun kann, dass ich überhaupt nie ein Vampir werde? Gibt es da Sachen, wenn ich die machen, dass ich dadurch eher zum Vampir werde oder ist das Zufall?


----------



## WiesokeinLeerzeichen (2. April 2006)

*Will-o-the-Wisp*

Also: ich habe in Bruma von der Gräfin den Quest angenommen, dieses letzte Artefakt für sie zu finden. ich hab dann auch alle drei wegpunkte bis Schlangenpfad gefunden. 
dummerweise greift mich immer bevor ich das tor betreten kann ein monster mit dem wohl unüberstetzten namen "Will-o-the_Wisp" an.
der sack lässt sich von meinem wunderschönen elfenlangschwert so garnicht beeindrucken, ich kann ihm lediglich mit meinem silberbogen etwas anhaben. nachdem ich ca. 60 stahlpfeile auf ihn abgefeuert habe und er immernoch die hälfte seiner lebensenergie zur verfügung hat hab ichs aufgegeben.
kennt jemand diesen spacken und kann mir sagen wie ich den kaltmache?


----------



## Phade (2. April 2006)

*AW: letzter Arenakampf*



			
				CyclopGraz am 02.04.2006 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Phade am 02.04.2006 13:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke, das Problem ist folgendes: ich habe ihn schon *bevor* ich das Quest gelöst habe herausgefordert. Wenn ich zurück bin, um es ihm zu sagen, erzählt er zwar 'ne Menge, will aber nicht getötet werden. Er taucht ja auch in der Arena auf. Drecks-Bug! 
Da gibt es dann doch zur Belohnung eine Rüstung, ne?

Aber was meinst du mit "beiden Versuchen"?

@Psycho-Patee: stell doch einfach den Schwierigkeitsgrad runter, dann wirst du stärker und die Gegner schwächer.

@FetterKasten: ich glaube, das passiert auf jeden Fall. Aber um die Sache zu erleichtern, solltest du *von Anfang an *folgendes sammeln (hat mich 2 Tage gekostet!): 6 Knoblauchzehen, 5 (?) *Tollkirschen*, 2x Blutgras und 5 große Seelensteine. 
Mir ist dieses Quest nämlich richtig auf die ***** gegangen. Du solltest den Aufwand minimieren.

edit: ach ja, um die Sache echt fies zu machen, werden keine gestohlenen Gegenstände akzeptiert.


----------



## LordMephisto (2. April 2006)

*AW: letzter Arenakampf*



			
				Phade am 02.04.2006 15:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, das Problem ist folgendes: ich habe ihn schon *bevor* ich das Quest gelöst habe herausgefordert. Wenn ich zurück bin, um es ihm zu sagen, erzählt er zwar 'ne Menge, will aber nicht getötet werden. Er taucht ja auch in der Arena auf. Drecks-Bug!


afaik musst du nur länger warten, weil die Sprachausgabe fehlt. Schalt mal Untertitel ein, dann weißt du woran du bist.
Das müsste aber hier im Thread auch stehen.


----------



## Psycho-Patee (2. April 2006)

*Schlößer knacken?*

Kann mir mal einer erklären wie man Schlößer knackt? Man mus diese Teile nach oben schieben und klicken, aber mir brechen dabei ständig die Dietriche ab. Wie macht man das?


----------



## Phade (2. April 2006)

*AW: Schlößer knacken?*



			
				Psycho-Patee am 02.04.2006 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir mal einer erklären wie man Schlößer knackt? Man mus diese Teile nach oben schieben und klicken, aber mir brechen dabei ständig die Dietriche ab. Wie macht man das?



Handbuch S. 41.   
@LordMephisto: Danke, mache ich sofort!


----------



## Meller (2. April 2006)

*Beitritt in die Klingen?*

Hi,

war jetzt gerade dabei Martin in der Bastei der Klingen abzuliefern, eigentlich soll man den ja nun beitreten können. Doch wie geht das?


MfG Meller


----------



## SPEEDI007 (2. April 2006)

*AW: Beitritt in die Klingen?*

Hi, ich habe ein ziemliches Problem. 



Spoiler



Ich habe muss zwar mit dem Thronfolger Martin zur Waynon ...., aber ich bin unterdessen ein Vampir geworden. Laut Questbuch soll ich zur Geheimes Universität reisen und mit Raminus Polus sprechen. Leider finde ich ihm nicht. Die linke und rechte Tür lässt sich nicht öffnen. DIe Tür in der mitte schon, aber in diesem Raum befindet er sich nicht.



MfG

*Edit:* Ich habe ihm inzwischen schon gefunden. Er war eh in diesem Raum. Dauerte nur einige Zeit, bis er mal kam.


----------



## olstyle (2. April 2006)

*AW: Schlößer knacken?*



			
				Psycho-Patee am 02.04.2006 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir mal einer erklären wie man Schlößer knackt? Man mus diese Teile nach oben schieben und klicken, aber mir brechen dabei ständig die Dietriche ab. Wie macht man das?


Musst genau dann klicken wenn der Stift oben ist, am besten du "schaukelst" dich bei jedem Stift erst mal ein bevor du versuchst ihn fest zu setzen.
mfg Olstyle


----------



## CyclopGraz (2. April 2006)

*AW: Will-o-the-Wisp*



			
				WiesokeinLeerzeichen am 02.04.2006 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Also: ich habe in Bruma von der Gräfin den Quest angenommen, dieses letzte Artefakt für sie zu finden. ich hab dann auch alle drei wegpunkte bis Schlangenpfad gefunden.
> dummerweise greift mich immer bevor ich das tor betreten kann ein monster mit dem wohl unüberstetzten namen "Will-o-the_Wisp" an.
> der sack lässt sich von meinem wunderschönen elfenlangschwert so garnicht beeindrucken, ich kann ihm lediglich mit meinem silberbogen etwas anhaben. nachdem ich ca. 60 stahlpfeile auf ihn abgefeuert habe und er immernoch die hälfte seiner lebensenergie zur verfügung hat hab ichs aufgegeben.
> kennt jemand diesen spacken und kann mir sagen wie ich den kaltmache?



Gleiches System wie bei Morrowind:
Geister, Gespenster und anderes unkörperliches Getier läßt sich nur mit Magie oder mit silbernen, verzauberten oder Daedrischen Waffen bekämpfen.

Ich hab zuerst auch nicht daran gedacht mir eine geeignete Waffe mitzunehmen, und bin dann angesichts von mindestens 10 Geistern nur mit einem Silberdolch dagestanden (Und das obwohl ich als reiner Kämpfer ansonsten mit Glas-Claymores kämpfe).

Mein Rat: Beschaff dir ein Silber-Langschwert. Die sind nicht übermäßig schwer, dir geht nicht im falschen Moment der Saft aus und irgendwelche Geister sind damit recht schnell Geschichte.


----------



## Tiger39 (2. April 2006)

*AW: Will-o-the-Wisp*

Ich habe mal eine Frage: Wo bekomme ich eine gute Rüstung her, ich habe die Rüstung der Dunklen Bruderschaft und habe nichts besseres gefunden .
Die Typen in der Arena haben alle (zumindest die, die mehr zum Ende der Arena kommen) Elfenrüstungen (Schwerter wie meins und Elfenschilde).Ich hätte auch gerne eine oder etwas was eine leichte Rüstung ist und den Rüstungswert 20 übertrifft.Vielleicht gibts da ja etwas, und die Rüstung sollte möglichst einen Bonus haben.Wenn nicht würde ich gerne wissen ob man seine Rüstungen und Waffen auch ohne diesen besonderen Stein am Ende fast jeder Oblivion-Welt verzaubern kann (wenn dann möglichst mit einem Bonus für Schwertkampf/Schleichen oder mit beidem).

Danke für jedeHilfe

gruß


----------



## major-dutch (2. April 2006)

*AW: Will-o-the-Wisp*

Wo und wie (ausser durch Traenke) kann man sich abgezogene Attributwerte wieder heile machen lassen?  thx, md


----------



## olstyle (2. April 2006)

*Sie will mein Ektoplasma nicht!*



Spoiler



Bei den Krieger-Gilden Quests war ich jetzt so weit, dass ich für ein paar Radaubrüder in Leyawiin Arbeit besorgen soll. Habe auch schon eine Arbeitgeberin namens Magarete gefunden. Nun wollte sie aber erst einmal als Beweis dass mein Gilde was taugt 4 Stück Ektoplasma. Ich hatte das Quest so erst einmal stehen lassen. Nun habe ich mitlerweile das Ektoplasma zusammen doch wenn ich sie anspreche, dann sagt sie mir beim Punkt "Arbeit für die Gilde" dass ich gefälligst Ektoplasma bringen soll und einen Punkt wo ich mit ihr darüber reden kann gibt es auch nicht.
Musst es doch noch mehr Ektoplasma sein oder ist das ein Bug? In meinem Questlog steht komischerweise garnichts über Ektoplasma sondern nur über die Zutaten die sie nach eigener Aussage danach haben will!


Bitte kein Gerate sondern nur Antworten von Leuten die das Quest kennen.
mfg Olstyle


----------



## olstyle (2. April 2006)

*AW: Will-o-the-Wisp*



			
				major-dutch am 02.04.2006 18:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo und wie (ausser durch Traenke) kann man sich abgezogene Attributwerte wieder heile machen lassen?  thx, md


In Kapellen beten(funktioniert glaubich nur bei Gutmenschen).


----------



## Randim (2. April 2006)

*AW: Will-o-the-Wisp*

Hi 
also ich komm einfach bei der diebesgilden quest nicht weiter  ich hab nu alles probiert überall gesucht.. Ich soll ich Fathis Aner sein zimmer eindringen und nen pfeil(Schlüssel) klauen dazu soll ich einen Geheimgang in Schloss Bavil suchen aber der is unauffindbar  kann mir einer weiter helfen ? wer ne ahnung wo der geheimgang ist ? und fackel ziehen oder bild drehen geht alles nicht habe jedes ding das an wand/Decke/boden oder sonst wo hing genaustens unter die lupe genommen aber finde da nix zum ziehen oder so.. Wäre echt super nett wenn mir einer weiter helfen kann sitzte an der quest nu schon fast 2 tage


----------



## FuerstderNazgul (3. April 2006)

*AW: Will-o-the-Wisp*

Hab in Bravil eine Quest angenommen in der es um eine Axt geht bin jetzt auf einer insel hab da auch schon alles gemacht und meinen Ursprünglichen Auftragsgebeer getötet.
Allerdings komme ich immer noch nicht von der Insel runter weil ich eingesperrt bin.
Ist das jetzt ein Bug oder was ?


----------



## Killtech (3. April 2006)

*AW: Will-o-the-Wisp*



			
				FuerstderNazgul am 03.04.2006 00:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab in Bravil eine Quest angenommen in der es um eine Axt geht bin jetzt auf einer insel hab da auch schon alles gemacht und meinen Ursprünglichen Auftragsgebeer getötet.
> Allerdings komme ich immer noch nicht von der Insel runter weil ich eingesperrt bin.
> Ist das jetzt ein Bug oder was ?


Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, dann musst du den Auftraggeber nach seinem Ableben nach einem Schlüssel durchsuchen.

Damit gehst du wieder in den Dungen rein, und betrittst einen abgeschlossenen Raum gleich links (oder wars doch rechts? egal... ist jedenfalls leicht zu finden). Dort ist dann der Mechanismus zu finden, womit man das Eisentor öffnet.

MfG, Killtech


----------



## Tronox1200 (3. April 2006)

*Diebesgile: Aufnahmeprüfung*

Hi Leudz,

möchte nun der Diebesgilde beitreten, schaffe aber nicht die Aufnahmeprüfung:


Spoiler



Stehe bei den Dreien am Lagerfeuer und habe auch schon mit dem Typen geredet, sodass ich jetzt dieses Tagebuch holen muss. Hab mich nen bissl durchgefragt und war nun im Osten, bei dem Haus von meinem "Opfer". Drinnen sehe ich, dass diese olle "Meredith" (oder wie sie auch immer heißt) schon mein Buch hat. Jetzt sagt mir das Game, dass ich ihr das Buch stehlen soll. Genau an diesem Punkt hakt es jetzt, denn egal wie ich den Taschendiebstahl anwende kriege ich das Buch net. Also... was kann man da machen?


----------



## bigmike83 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Sie will mein Ektoplasma nicht!*



			
				olstyle am 02.04.2006 18:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Du benötigst 5 Stück Ektoplasma, dann sollte es funktionieren (wenn du Geister suchst geh einfach in den Keller der Kapelle von Leyawiin).



Gruss
bigmike


----------



## outlawx (3. April 2006)

*AW: Diebesgile: Aufnahmeprüfung*



			
				Tronox1200 am 03.04.2006 02:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leudz,
> 
> möchte nun der Diebesgilde beitreten, schaffe aber nicht die Aufnahmeprüfung:
> 
> ...



bei mir war diese Tussy auch schneller als ich. hab sie in dem haus in dem man das buch findet getroffen und einfach mit meinem bogen niedergestreckt    bie stirbt nicht sondern bleibt bewusstlos liegen und du kannst ihr das buch klauen.


----------



## FuerstderNazgul (3. April 2006)

*Quest FestungGrief*



			
				Killtech am 03.04.2006 01:31 schrieb:
			
		

> FuerstderNazgul am 03.04.2006 00:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja ich war das suchen leid und hab mir nen passenden Cheat rausgesucht,
bin mir aber ziemlich sicher das da keine tür mehr war .

Der Cheat war übrigends "tcl", ohne " in die konsole eingeben und man kann überall durchlaufen, nochmal eingeben um den Cheat wieder aufzuheben.


----------



## Thodin_33 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Quest FestungGrief*

Kann man allen 4 grossen Gilden (Kämpfer; Magier; Diebes; Dunkle Bruderschaft) beitreten, ohne das es Konflikte gibt? Was sollte ich beachten?

Wie heilt man sich am Besten...später im Spiel?


----------



## outlawx (3. April 2006)

*AW: Quest FestungGrief*



			
				FuerstderNazgul am 03.04.2006 09:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Killtech am 03.04.2006 01:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da ist aber ne Gittertür. In Dungeon rein und gleich links etwas in die felswand eingelassen. bin auch ca 100x dran vorbeigerannt.


----------



## Xzivik (3. April 2006)

*AW: Will-o-the-Wisp*

Hallo! Wurde gerade von einem Vampir gebissen, will aber nicht als Vampir spielen. Weiss jemand wie ich die Krankheit wieder weg bekomme?


----------



## Dekstrose (3. April 2006)

*AW: Will-o-the-Wisp*



			
				Xzivik am 03.04.2006 10:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo! Wurde gerade von einem Vampir gebissen, will aber nicht als Vampir spielen. Weiss jemand wie ich die Krankheit wieder weg bekomme?



Du musst innerhalb von drei Tagen einen Heiler finden (zumindest glaube ich das) oder die Quest "Vampir-Heilmittel" erledigen. Schau einfach mal in diesem Thread ein paar Seiten vorher.


----------



## Dekstrose (3. April 2006)

*Knobi*

Moin,

Ich brauch für die Quest "Vampirheilmittel" sechs Knoblauchzehen. Leider kann ich nirgends was von dem Zeug finden. Bei den Händlern kann ich leider nichts kaufen, da ich schon ein Vampir bin und die irgendwie alle panische Angst vor mir haben. 

Hab auch schon en masse irgendwelche Vorgärten von Häuser durchsucht, doch überall Fehlanzeige.

Kann mir jemanmd sagen wo ich den bescheuerten Knobi herkrieg? Will kein Vampir mehr sein und brauch nur noch das Zeug.


----------



## WiesokeinLeerzeichen (3. April 2006)

*AW: Knobi*



			
				Dekstrose am 03.04.2006 11:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> Ich brauch für die Quest "Vampirheilmittel" sechs Knoblauchzehen. Leider kann ich nirgends was von dem Zeug finden. Bei den Händlern kann ich leider nichts kaufen, da ich schon ein Vampir bin und die irgendwie alle panische Angst vor mir haben.
> 
> ...


Zum Beispiel Goblins tragen das des Öfteren mit sich rum, ansonsten einfach mal in irgendwelchen Höhlen suchen.
Dass die Leute sich vor dir als Vampir fürchten muss nicht sein, du kannst einfach es Nachts in irgendein Haus einbrechen und einen schlafenden Bewohner aussaugen, dann bist du wieder ein normaler Mensch.


----------



## KONNAITN (3. April 2006)

Ich bin jetzt schon zig mal alle Gänge und Winkel in dieser Oblivion- Naturkatastrophenebene abgelaufen (ich glaube das Tor ist in der Nähe von Chorrol) und finde einfach keinen Weg in den oberen Hauptturm.
Wahrscheinlich muss ich ja durch diese "Sanguis blabla"-Tür, die mir auf der Map angezeigt wird, aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie und wo ich zu der komme. Durch die 4 Türme mit der man in den oberen Bereich des Hauptturms kommt, oder durch die beiden anderen, die in den unteren Bereich führen...?! 

Ich wäre dankbar für Hinweise aller Art!


----------



## Fiffi1984 (3. April 2006)

KONNAITN am 03.04.2006 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin jetzt schon zig mal alle Gänge und Winkel in dieser Oblivion- Naturkatastrophenebene abgelaufen (ich glaube das Tor ist in der Nähe von Chorrol) und finde einfach keinen Weg in den oberen Hauptturm.
> Wahrscheinlich muss ich ja durch diese "Sanguis blabla"-Tür, die mir auf der Map angezeigt wird, aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie und wo ich zu der komme. Durch die 4 Türme mit der man in den oberen Bereich des Hauptturms kommt, oder durch die beiden anderen, die in den unteren Bereich führen...?!
> 
> Ich wäre dankbar für Hinweise aller Art!




Immer schön dem Quest-Pfeil folgen, dann findest du automatisch alles. Hat bei mir auch funktioniert...


----------



## Kobleano (3. April 2006)

*Quest: Zauberstab*

Hallo erstmal

Ich bin nun bei der geheimen Universität der Magier und soll mir jetzt einen Zauberstab beschaffen. Ich bin schon mal in der Höhle gewesen und hab dort alle dunklen Magier getötet. Ich bin dann wieder zurückgegangen und hab mit dem gesprochen, der mir den Zauberstab herstellen soll (grüner Pfeil). Doch der Pfeil zeigt immer nur zu ihm.

Wo muss ich das Holz für den Zauberstab beschaffen?


----------



## KONNAITN (3. April 2006)

Fiffi1984 am 03.04.2006 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> KONNAITN am 03.04.2006 12:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber dazu gibt es ja keinen Quest-Pfeil. Ich bin beim Blumenpflücken im Wald über dieses Tor gestolpert, dachte mir das hat jemand versehentlich offen gelassen und wollte es -freundlich wie ich nun mal bin- schließen. 

Aber im ernst: Soll oder kann man die herumstehenden Tore etwa erst mit entsprechendem Auftrag schließen?


----------



## LowriderRoxx (3. April 2006)

KONNAITN am 03.04.2006 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber im ernst: Soll oder kann man die herumstehenden Tore etwa erst mit entsprechendem Auftrag schließen?


Nein, Tore kann man immer schließen. Wenn man nicht in die oberste Ebene des zentralen Turms zum Sigil Stone kommt, muss man öfter noch ein oder mehrere Tore öffnen. Schalter hierfür befinden sich in der Regel oben in den anderen Türmen. 

Genauer sagen kann ich das nicht, da die Oblivion-Landschaften generisch erstellt zu werden scheinen.


----------



## KONNAITN (3. April 2006)

LowriderRoxx am 03.04.2006 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> KONNAITN am 03.04.2006 13:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, danke für die Antwort. Ich war zwar der festen Überzeugung schon jeden Schalter und Hebel 10 mal gedrückt und beschimpft zu haben, aber vielleicht ist ja wirklich noch irgendwo ein kleines verstecktes Knöpfchen...


----------



## Killtech (3. April 2006)

*Deadra-Schrein von Molag Bal*

Hätte mal eine Frage bezüglich der oben gennanten Quest:

Darin soll man ja den Paladin namens "Melus Petilius", der zurückgezogen in einem kleinen Häuschen 



Spoiler



in der Nähe von Brindlesheim


 wohnt, ins Verderben führen. Dazu soll man ihn zur Weißglut bringen, und sich anschließend von ihm mit dem verfluchten Streitkolben nieder prügeln lassen.

Mein Problem ist, dass ich keine Ahnung habe, wie ich ihn zum Ausrasten bringe. Ich habe ihn angegriffen und beraubt, beides hat jedoch keinen Einfluss auf seine Stimmung gehabt. Er sagt immer nur, dass er einen Schwur abgeleistet hat, der ihm das Kämpfen untersagt. Mehr ist aus ihm nicht herauszubekommen. (nicht einmal mit Bestechung!)

Allerdings gibt es noch das Grab seiner verstorbenen Frau. Lässt sich damit irgendwas anfangen? Bin mal hingelaufen, konnte aber nichts großartiges entdecken, geschweige denn unternehmen.

Wäre für nützliche Hinweise dankbar... 

MfG, Killtech

Edit: Hat sich erledigt! 



Spoiler



Man muss einfach warten, bis er vor dem Grab seiner Frau kniet. Erst dann ist er "reizbar".


----------



## passi13 (3. April 2006)

*Problem mit zwei Daedra Schrein Quests*

Moin! 
Kann mir evtl. jmd. bei den beiden folgenden Quests helfen? 
Die eine Quest ist die wo ich in Leyawiin die Gräfin auf ihrem Fest mit nem Zauber (glaube der heisst "die nackte Wahrheit") belegen soll. Ich komm aber gar nicht erst in den Raum rein, da ich nicht auf der Gästeliste steh und da ich kein Kostüm hab.
Die Zweite Quest ist die von dem Daedra Schrein südöstlich von Bruma. Der Gott da sagt mir immer ich sei nicht hässlich genug (spiele nen Dunkelelf, falls das relevant sein sollte). Wie bekomm ichs hin das ich an die eigentliche Quest komme?
Besten Dank im Vorraus.


----------



## Vittra (3. April 2006)

*AW: Quest: Zauberstab*



			
				Kobleano am 03.04.2006 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo erstmal
> 
> Ich bin nun bei der geheimen Universität der Magier und soll mir jetzt einen Zauberstab beschaffen. Ich bin schon mal in der Höhle gewesen und hab dort alle dunklen Magier getötet. Ich bin dann wieder zurückgegangen und hab mit dem gesprochen, der mir den Zauberstab herstellen soll (grüner Pfeil). Doch der Pfeil zeigt immer nur zu ihm.
> 
> Wo muss ich das Holz für den Zauberstab beschaffen?





Spoiler



Am Höhlenausgang befindest du dich ja auf einer kleinen Insel westlich der Hauptstadt, wo man einfach den zweiten Magier, der den Hain bewacht, anspricht (der erste lag tot in der Höhle bei mir), dann ein paar Totenbeschwörer meuchelt und anschließend zu Raminus Pollus in deer Gilde zurückkehrt.
Jeder Schritt wird auch im Questbook dokumentiert.



Zumindest lief's bei mir so, oder bist du am Höhlenende nicht durch die letzte Tür gegangen?


----------



## bigmike83 (3. April 2006)

KONNAITN am 03.04.2006 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Okay, danke für die Antwort. Ich war zwar der festen Überzeugung schon jeden Schalter und Hebel 10 mal gedrückt und beschimpft zu haben, aber vielleicht ist ja wirklich noch irgendwo ein kleines verstecktes Knöpfchen...



Ich glaub du kannst, nachdem du bei all den umliegenden Türmen den Schalter umgelegt hast (dann kommt immer ein Text dass sich ein Tor öffnet) einen neuen Bereich betreten (außerhalb der Türme), der vorher nicht zugänglich war. Dort findest du dann einen neuen Turm und danach sollte es weitergehn.

Gruss
bigmike


----------



## Tiger39 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Adjadiris Erbstück*

ich bei dem oben angezeigten Questund habe folgendes Problem:



Spoiler



ich habe schon alles über die Gräfin herausgefunden und soll jetzt durch ein geheime Folterkammer in ihr Gemach kommen.Dazu zeigt dieser "Questpfeil" auf eine Tür, dort gehe ich durch und befinde mich in einem Keller mit Kisten und Tonnen.Der Questpfeil zeigt dort auf eine Wand, ich weiß aber nicht wie ich eine eventuelle Geheimtür öffnen könnte oder ob das ein Bug ist.



Danke für eure Hilfe
gruß


----------



## passi13 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Adjadiris Erbstück*



			
				Tiger39 am 03.04.2006 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bei dem oben angezeigten Questund habe folgendes Problem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Habe zwar die Quest net aber den Geheimgang hab ich gefunden. Der Hebel für die Tür befindet sich in einer der Tonnen direkt an der Wand. Die Tonne fällt auch direkt auf, denn sie sieht etwas anders aus als die übrigen.


----------



## Natschlaus (3. April 2006)

*AW: Adjadiris Erbstück*

Hi,
da mich die "Sachentragenbegränzung" total nervt wollt ich fragen ob ich das mit einem Cheat oder ähnlichem deaktivieren kann(das man unendlich viele Gegenstände tragen kann). Weiß da jemand was?
Danke, wakKa


----------



## IcecoldAngel (3. April 2006)

*Dunkelforst Rotte / Hist Baum*

Hi,

ich weiß bei dieser Quest echt nicht weiter. Die Leute in der Dunkelforst Rotte Halle sind alle tot und ich habe auch den Schlüssel zu dem Keller bekommen, in dem der Hist Baum steht. Um diesen Baum sind ja irgendwelche Maschinen herum gebaut, die ich zerstören muss. Hat von euch jemand Ahnung, wie ich das genau machen soll? Mit den Rohren habe ich das schon versucht, aber irgendwie klappt das nicht.

Wäre toll, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet... ich bin nämlich echt am verzweifeln ~g~


----------



## Loosa (3. April 2006)

*AW: Diebesgile: Aufnahmeprüfung*



			
				outlawx am 03.04.2006 08:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Tronox1200 am 03.04.2006 02:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei mir war sie auch zu schnell, obwohl ich ihr direkt hinterher lief.
Nach dem Diebstahl geht sie aber erstmal Heia. Das Buch hab' ich dann aus ihrer Hütte im Hafenviertel geklaut, ging ganz leicht und ohne Taschendiebstahl


----------



## KONNAITN (3. April 2006)

bigmike83 am 03.04.2006 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> KONNAITN am 03.04.2006 13:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke, ich hab's jetzt. Mein Problem war einfach, dass ich die Abzweigung zum letzten Raum beim Vorbeilaufen konsequent übersehen habe.  
Aber auch kein Wunder bei der permanenten Dunkelheit und einem Lichtzauber der Marke "Glühwürmchen".


----------



## FuerstderNazgul (3. April 2006)

*Nirnwurz*

Ich soll 10 Nirnwurz finden und soll dazu in den Schattenwaldhain dort bin ich auch und habe dort 3 Nirnwurz gefunden + 1 die ich woanders gefunden habe macht 4.
Jetzt würde ich gerne wissen ob man im Schattenwaldhain noch mehr findet?
Hab alle 3 Pflanzen an einem kleinen See mit einem Felsen in der Mitte gefunden


----------



## KONNAITN (3. April 2006)

*AW: Nirnwurz*



			
				FuerstderNazgul am 03.04.2006 16:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich soll 10 Nirnwurz finden und soll dazu in den Schattenwaldhain dort bin ich auch und habe dort 3 Nirnwurz gefunden + 1 die ich woanders gefunden habe macht 4.
> Jetzt würde ich gerne wissen ob man im Schattenwaldhain noch mehr findet?
> Hab alle 3 Pflanzen an einem kleinen See mit einem Felsen in der Mitte gefunden


Nein ich glaube nicht. Ich habe auch die nähere Umgebung abgesucht und eigentlich nur die 3-4 am Tümpel entdeckt. Die anderen mußt du unterwegs  finden.


----------



## passi13 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Problem mit zwei Daedra Schrein Quests*



			
				passi13 am 03.04.2006 14:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> Kann mir evtl. jmd. bei den beiden folgenden Quests helfen?
> Die eine Quest ist die wo ich in Leyawiin die Gräfin auf ihrem Fest mit nem Zauber (glaube der heisst "die nackte Wahrheit") belegen soll. Ich komm aber gar nicht erst in den Raum rein, da ich nicht auf der Gästeliste steh und da ich kein Kostüm hab.
> Die Zweite Quest ist die von dem Daedra Schrein südöstlich von Bruma. Der Gott da sagt mir immer ich sei nicht hässlich genug (spiele nen Dunkelelf, falls das relevant sein sollte). Wie bekomm ichs hin das ich an die eigentliche Quest komme?
> Besten Dank im Vorraus.


Weiss keiner ne Antwort auf die Questprobs?? Ich bin schon am verzweifeln.


----------



## Christian_1 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Dunkelforst Rotte / Hist Baum*



			
				IcecoldAngel am 03.04.2006 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich weiß bei dieser Quest echt nicht weiter. Die Leute in der Dunkelforst Rotte Halle sind alle tot und ich habe auch den Schlüssel zu dem Keller bekommen, in dem der Hist Baum steht. Um diesen Baum sind ja irgendwelche Maschinen herum gebaut, die ich zerstören muss. Hat von euch jemand Ahnung, wie ich das genau machen soll? Mit den Rohren habe ich das schon versucht, aber irgendwie klappt das nicht.
> 
> Wäre toll, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet... ich bin nämlich echt am verzweifeln ~g~


 Hi,
also die Rohre müsstest du einfach in die Maschine an beiden Seiten stecken können. Einfach wenn du davor stehst die Taste mit der du auch Gegenstände aufnimmst usw drücken dann müsste es funktionieren. Dann bekommst du eine Meldung und du musst zu Oreyn zurück.


Spoiler



Bin jetzt schon Gildenmeister und wollte mal wissen wie das genau funktioniert mit den Aufgaben verteilen. Ich kann ja von meinem Handlanger Oreyn (von dem man übrigens Oreyns Bärentatze aus Morrowind bekommt) verlangen das er Leute rekrutiert, Aufträge annimmt oder beides. Doch wo ist der Sinn dahinter, bzw wann ist ein Monat vorbei um mein Geld abzuholen?



mfg
christian


----------



## FuerstderNazgul (3. April 2006)

*Nocturnal*

Muss für den Schrein Nocturnal das Auge von Nocturnal zurück bringenwer es hat weiß ich. Jetzt muss ich die Argonier belauschen ohne das sie mich bemerken hab 2 Ideen wie ich das machen könnte aber da gibts ein Problem 
Idee 1: 
mit hohen Schleichwert ins Haus Schleichen nur wie hoch müsste der Schleichwert sein ? hab momentan 21 ist ne Nebenfertigkeit bei mir Lehrer wäre Hilfreich aber wo gibt es einen Schleichen Lehrer?

Idee 2:
Illusions Zauber Chamäleon oder Unsichtbar. Hier ist wieder die Frage wo bekomm ich diese dinge her ?

Dann hätte ich noch ne Frage bezüglich der dunklen Bruderschaft.

Um denen beizutreten muss ich ja jemanden ermorden, nun wüsste ich gerne ob es auch geht jemanden zu reizen und ihn dann tötet (nachdem die person mich zuerst angegriffen hat) so bekommt man kein Kopfgeld ^^ (geht das überhaupt noch ich hab es mal versucht konnte aber nie erreichen das die Person mich angreift.? )


----------



## WiesokeinLeerzeichen (3. April 2006)

*AW: Nocturnal*



			
				FuerstderNazgul am 03.04.2006 21:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hätte ich noch ne Frage bezüglich der dunklen Bruderschaft.
> 
> Um denen beizutreten muss ich ja jemanden ermorden, nun wüsste ich gerne ob es auch geht jemanden zu reizen und ihn dann tötet (nachdem die person mich zuerst angegriffen hat) so bekommt man kein Kopfgeld ^^ (geht das überhaupt noch ich hab es mal versucht konnte aber nie erreichen das die Person mich angreift.? )


musst einfach wenn keine wache in der nähe ist die person hinterrücks im schlechmodus mit einem powerangriff angreifen. 
wenn du von jemandem angegriffen wirst (wie zum beispiel einem banditen9 geht das nicht mit der dunklen bruderschaft, da derjenige ja nicht unschuldig war und du musst wirklich unbedingt einen unschuldigen töten.


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (4. April 2006)

*AW: Nocturnal*

Daedra-Schreine: Ich war jetz schon bei 3 verschiedenen Daedra-Schreinen aber ich habe es bisher noch nicht geschafft einen zu aktivieren... ok bei einem muss man häßlich sein (wie krieg ich das hin?)
bei den anderen hieß es Ich wäre nciht dem Weg des Daedras gefolgt !?
und nun bin ich bei "Azura" oberhalb von Cheydinhal, und soll ihr Glühstaub opfern, an einer Morgen,- oder Abenddämmerung.... ich steh jetz wieder da mit nem haufen Glühstaub im Gepäck und proviere die ganze Zeit das irgendwie zu "opfern" oder so... mit den 3 Kerlen die da noch rumstehen kann ich auch net reden, die sagen immer, das mir gesagt wurde ich kann zu der Herrin nicht sprechen.... was soll ich denn tun???


----------



## LowriderRoxx (4. April 2006)

*AW: Nocturnal/Azura*



			
				ZiegenPaeter am 04.04.2006 02:04 schrieb:
			
		

> und nun bin ich bei "Azura" oberhalb von Cheydinhal, und soll ihr Glühstaub opfern, an einer Morgen,- oder Abenddämmerung


Es sollte eigentlich reichen, wenn man, mit Glowdust im Gepäck, gegen 6am oder 6pm den Schrein aktiviert.


----------



## bigmike83 (4. April 2006)

*AW: Nocturnal*



			
				ZiegenPaeter am 04.04.2006 02:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Daedra-Schreine: Ich war jetz schon bei 3 verschiedenen Daedra-Schreinen aber ich habe es bisher noch nicht geschafft einen zu aktivieren... ok bei einem muss man häßlich sein (wie krieg ich das hin?)
> bei den anderen hieß es Ich wäre nciht dem Weg des Daedras gefolgt !?
> und nun bin ich bei "Azura" oberhalb von Cheydinhal, und soll ihr Glühstaub opfern, an einer Morgen,- oder Abenddämmerung.... ich steh jetz wieder da mit nem haufen Glühstaub im Gepäck und proviere die ganze Zeit das irgendwie zu "opfern" oder so... mit den 3 Kerlen die da noch rumstehen kann ich auch net reden, die sagen immer, das mir gesagt wurde ich kann zu der Herrin nicht sprechen.... was soll ich denn tun???



Wenn du bei Namira's Schrein nicht häßlich genug bist, musst du deine Persönlichkeit senken (ich glaube < 20). Ich würd's mal mit betrinken versuchen 

Gruss
bigmike


----------



## chinese600 (4. April 2006)

*Magische Waffen wieder aufladen?*

Hi,

ich habe so einen Schockbogen den ich allerdings irgendwie magisch wieder laden muss.!?
Kann mir irgendjemand sagen wie das geht bzw. wo ich da hin gehn muss?

Danke


----------



## tavrosffm (4. April 2006)

*AW: brandwein herstellen?*

holla.kann mir einer verraten ob man brandwein selbst herstellen kann oder wo ich diesen finde.


----------



## lowrey (4. April 2006)

*AW: Frage : wo ist orrion*



			
				Blade24 am 31.03.2006 03:49 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> also habe folgendes problem,und zwar finde ich "orrin" den heler nicht . Kann bei den anderen helern nix mehr verkaufen,und ich brauche unbedingt dietriche Oo



Im Schloss.
Erster Gang Rechts, er ist der Hufschmied.


----------



## Caputo (4. April 2006)

*Chorrol*

Kann mir jemand schreiben, wo ich das Gemälde von der Gräfin im Schloss von Chorrol finden kann und wie ich den Dieb überführe.?


----------



## lowrey (4. April 2006)

*AW: Vampir werden von Anfang an verhindern*



			
				FetterKasten am 02.04.2006 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich wollte jetzt Oblivion nach einen Tag bischen einspielen und so damit ich das Spiel begreife richtig anfangen. Und da ich kein Vampir werden will, wollte ich mal fragen, was ich dagegen tun kann, dass ich überhaupt nie ein Vampir werde? Gibt es da Sachen, wenn ich die machen, dass ich dadurch eher zum Vampir werde oder ist das Zufall?



Niemals Nachts schlafen.
Schlafen für den Levelanstieg nur bei Sonnenlicht.


----------



## lowrey (4. April 2006)

*AW: Schlößer knacken?*



			
				Psycho-Patee am 02.04.2006 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir mal einer erklären wie man Schlößer knackt? Man mus diese Teile nach oben schieben und klicken, aber mir brechen dabei ständig die Dietriche ab. Wie macht man das?




Mit Ruhe und Gefühl.
Wenn man die Bolzen nach oben schiebt, verharren sie bei jedem zweiten oder dritten Versuch für einen kurzen Moment. Jetzt klicken.
Man kann sie auszählen ob sie beim ersten, zweiten oder dritten Hochschieben verharren.
Einfach bei bisschen üben.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. April 2006)

*AW: Chorrol*



			
				Caputo am 04.04.2006 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand schreiben, wo ich das Gemälde von der Gräfin im Schloss von Chorrol finden kann und wie ich den Dieb überführe.?





Spoiler



*1. Die Befragung*
Die Gräfin nennt eine Reihe von Verdächtigen, die es zu befragen gilt. Alle Verdächtigen halten sich im Schloß auf und sind dank der Richtungspfeile im Kompass leicht zu finden.

Jedoch antworten die Verdächtigen erst ab einem Sympathiewert von 60 auf die Fragen. Der Wert muß also gegebenenfalls mittels Bestechung oder Schleimerei in die Höhe getrieben werden.

*2. Hinweise*
Sind alle befragt, so gilt es noch nach weiteren Hinweisen zu suchen.

Den ersten Hinweis findet man in der großen Halle. Dort sind Farbflecken auf dem Teppichboden.

Den zweiten Hinweis findet man in Chantals Zimmer. In einem Kasten sind Malereiutensilien versteckt.

Der dritte Hinweis versteckt sich schließlich hinter einem Bild im Westturm des Schlosses.

*3. Beschuldigung*
Jetzt wo man alle Aussagen und Hinweise hat, muß man nur noch den Täter mit den Beweisen konfrontieren. Dann erhält man ein Geständnis und kann bei der Gräfin die Belohnung kassieren.

_Alternatives Ende: Wenn man bei der Gräfin lügt, und wieder zu Channel zurückkehrt wird sie als dank ein Gemälde von Euch anfertigen. 
_


----------



## tavrosffm (4. April 2006)

*AW: Schlößer knacken?*

ich frag einfach nochmal...
....kann mir einer verraten ob man brandwein selbst herstellen kann oder wo ich diesen finde.


----------



## eyzVyruz (4. April 2006)

*AW: Schlößer knacken?*



			
				tavrosffm am 04.04.2006 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> ich frag einfach nochmal...
> ....kann mir einer verraten ob man brandwein selbst herstellen kann oder wo ich diesen finde.



Das wüsste ich auch sehr gerne!
Brauch den Wein um diesen Dämon beschwören zu können.
Weiß das zufällig jemand???


----------



## Caputo (4. April 2006)

*AW: Chorrol*



			
				Shadow_Man am 04.04.2006 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Caputo am 04.04.2006 12:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_

Danke

...aber ich hab nirgendwo grüne Pfeile für die Quest gesehen._


----------



## Vittra (4. April 2006)

*AW: Nirnwurz*



			
				KONNAITN am 03.04.2006 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> FuerstderNazgul am 03.04.2006 16:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gelegentlich findet man welche in wichtigen Gebäuden, ansonsten lassen sich einige an Gewässern in Cyrodiil finden.


----------



## eyzVyruz (4. April 2006)

*AW: Nirnwurz*



			
				Vittra am 04.04.2006 13:45 schrieb:
			
		

> KONNAITN am 03.04.2006 16:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



generell in wassernähe zu finden.
die gewässer um die kaiserstadt z.b. da findest du massig davon.


----------



## lowrey (4. April 2006)

*AW: Lösung für die Fischschuppen-Quest | Tipps für die Arenakämpfe gesucht*



			
				Kaeksch am 24.03.2006 12:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin grad auf der Suche nach diesem Graufuchs. Der Typ im Hafenviertel meinte ich soll um Mitternacht in irgendnem Park oder so sein. Weiß einer was gemeint ist und wo?



Schnellreise zum Hafen, 180Grad drehen, Stufen rauf, Stufen runter, nach rechts, erstes Haus.


----------



## HanFred (4. April 2006)

*AW: Schlößer knacken?*



			
				eyzVyruz am 04.04.2006 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> tavrosffm am 04.04.2006 13:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cyrodillic brandy? in häusern von reicheren leuten sowie den palästen steht literweise davon rum.
btw: das heisst "branntwein".


----------



## FreakG (4. April 2006)

*AW: Kampftipps*



			
				nixibus am 23.03.2006 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> könnt ihr mir ein paar kampftipps geben? ich spiele einen kampfmagier und wenn ich die feinde mit dem schwert angreife, klicke ich wild und drücke die richtungstasten: eher eine heuristische art zu kämpfen...
> 
> ...


hey du noob brauchst wohl nachhilfe von nem level 15 schwertmagier?
also pass auf wennder typ( gegner) zuschlägt musst  du blocken( rechts klick) wenn der gegner zurück taumelt verpasst du ihm entweder nen harten zauber oder du schlägst hart zu. ( halte links klick lange gedrückt und dein character schlägt viel stärker zu. kapitsch? prbier die technik am besten in der arena in der hauptstadt. wenn nur noch wenig leben hasst, dann steck dein schwer weg und lauf vor dem gegner weg. dabei solltes du dich heilen.
so jetzt solltest du ohne probleme mit min destens 3 gegnern fertig werden.


----------



## Bf2razor (4. April 2006)

*AW: Vampir werden von Anfang an verhindern*



			
				lowrey am 04.04.2006 13:00 schrieb:
			
		

> FetterKasten am 02.04.2006 15:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIr-Simon (4. April 2006)

Wollte nur wissen wo (zum Teufel, irgendwie passend oder?) ich neue Oblivion-Tore finden kann? Oder werden diese Questweise erst freigeschaltet?


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (4. April 2006)

Wollt mal fragen, mit welcher Stufe ich ins erste Oblivion Tor gehen soll, also das in Kvatch wo ich den Martin suchen muss, bin erst Stufe 10 und hab mich mitterweile nach Skingrad vorgearbeitet, wo ich grad noch alle quest mache! Jetzt bin ich am rätseln ober ich an Kvatch vorbeilaufen soll, das's ja soweiso nich direkt aufm weg nach Anvil liegt! Oder soll ich doch lieber erst noch weiter den Meuchelmörder spielen und in Kämpfergilde erstma paar quests mache, dass ich von meinen "Lehrling" Rang wegkomme? 
Meine Waffe is im moment noch gut genung, hab da dieses Umbra schwert von der Umbra    und weiger mich des schwert dem Deadra dingens zu geben, weil ich da eh nur ne blöde maske bekomme und meine Rüstung ist derzeit auch von der Umbra... 

währe nett wen mir jemand rat geben könnte

Mfg
Geblitzdingst


----------



## Killtech (4. April 2006)

GeBlItZdInGsT am 04.04.2006 22:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Wollt mal fragen, mit welcher Stufe ich ins erste Oblivion Tor gehen soll, also das in Kvatch wo ich den Martin suchen muss, bin erst Stufe 10 und hab mich mitterweile nach Skingrad vorgearbeitet, wo ich grad noch alle quest mache! Jetzt bin ich am rätseln ober ich an Kvatch vorbeilaufen soll, das's ja soweiso nich direkt aufm weg nach Anvil liegt! Oder soll ich doch lieber erst noch weiter den Meuchelmörder spielen und in Kämpfergilde erstma paar quests mache, dass ich von meinen "Lehrling" Rang wegkomme?
> Meine Waffe is im moment noch gut genung, hab da dieses Umbra schwert von der Umbra    und weiger mich des schwert dem Deadra dingens zu geben, weil ich da eh nur ne blöde maske bekomme und meine Rüstung ist derzeit auch von der Umbra...
> 
> währe nett wen mir jemand rat geben könnte
> ...


Da die meisten Gegner mitleveln und sich somit automatisch deinem Level anpassen, ist es eigentlich egal zu welchem Zeitpunkt du das Oblivion-Tor betrittst

Probiers einfach aus, großartig zu verlieren hast du eh nichts... 

MfG, Killtech


----------



## Vittra (4. April 2006)

*Oblivion-Tore*



			
				SIr-Simon am 04.04.2006 21:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte nur wissen wo (zum Teufel, irgendwie passend oder?) ich neue Oblivion-Tore finden kann? Oder werden diese Questweise erst freigeschaltet?



Über die stolpert man geradezu, immer dann, wenn man gerade nicht mit ihnen rechnet.


----------



## Shadow-Power (5. April 2006)

Ich bräuchte mal Hilfe bei dem Quest von der Magiergilde. Mann soll ja später in so einem Grab einer Zauberin helfen eine Säule zu öffnen. Ich bin so weit dass ich herausgefunden habe dass man dafür bestimmte Zauber braucht. ABER WELCHE????? Danke im Vorraus


----------



## ErzmagierRaistlin (5. April 2006)

Shadow-Power am 05.04.2006 00:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bräuchte mal Hilfe bei dem Quest von der Magiergilde. Mann soll ja später in so einem Grab einer Zauberin helfen eine Säule zu öffnen. Ich bin so weit dass ich herausgefunden habe dass man dafür bestimmte Zauber braucht. ABER WELCHE????? Danke im Vorraus



Servus an dem Quest habe ich auch erst ein bisschen gerätselt. Du brauchst vier Zauber. Los geht es mit einem Feuerzauber-Feuerball. Danach brauchst du einen Frostball. Die nächsten zwei sind komplizierter. Du brauchst einmal Maige entziehen und einmal Magie hinzufügen. Der Typ der die die alten Runen übersetzt,ist ja auch unten in dem Dungeon. Hinter ihm ist eine Kiste, da findest du die Spruchrollen für die Magie zufügen und entziehen. Bevor du sie jedoch gebrauchst speicher ab, bei mir hat das auch nicht auf anhieb funktioniert! Viel Erfolg
Achja du musst die Zauber natürlich gegen die Säule wirken!!!


----------



## Thodin_33 (5. April 2006)

GeBlItZdInGsT am 04.04.2006 22:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Wollt mal fragen, mit welcher Stufe ich ins erste Oblivion Tor gehen soll, also das in Kvatch wo ich den Martin suchen muss, bin erst Stufe 10 und hab mich mitterweile nach Skingrad vorgearbeitet, wo ich grad noch alle quest mache! Jetzt bin ich am rätseln ober ich an Kvatch vorbeilaufen soll, das's ja soweiso nich direkt aufm weg nach Anvil liegt! Oder soll ich doch lieber erst noch weiter den Meuchelmörder spielen und in Kämpfergilde erstma paar quests mache, dass ich von meinen "Lehrling" Rang wegkomme?
> Meine Waffe is im moment noch gut genung, hab da dieses Umbra schwert von der Umbra    und weiger mich des schwert dem Deadra dingens zu geben, weil ich da eh nur ne blöde maske bekomme und meine Rüstung ist derzeit auch von der Umbra...
> 
> währe nett wen mir jemand rat geben könnte
> ...



Das Umbra-Schwert ist doch schon aus MW her bekannt  Wo gibts das denn?

Ansonsten ist der Lvl ausreichend um nach Kvatch und ins Tor zu gehen. Wichtig ist nur das du eine Schlagkräftige Waffe und irgendeinen Heilzauber hast. Einen Bogen um die Tretminen von weitem abzuschiessen ist auch wichtig, sowie wirklich genug Hämmer um die Waffen/Rüsen instand zu halten. Ich hatte kurz vorher in Chorrol die Quest mit dem Zwillingsbruder aus Cheydinal (startet in der Taverne beim Schloss) angenommen. Das gibt dann einen Folgequest von den vereinten Zwillingsbrüdern und das wiederum ergibt den Quest um das "Ehrenschwert von Chorrol" ("Die Sünden des Vaters"). Das Teil sollst du für einen Hehler einem Oger abnehmen. Es ist ein Ebenerz-Langschwert, das 1 DMG mehr Schaden macht als ein Standart Eb.-LS und 0 (!!) wiegt. Also für den Anfang eine der besten Waffen überhaupt. Ebenerz Waffen kommen ja eigentlich erst viel später ins Spiel. Habe den Quest dann erst mal schweben lassen und benutze seit Lvl 8 (nun lvl 20) dieses Schwert. Die 0 Gewicht sind einfach zu toll 

Ich bin mit der Ehrenklinge, einer vollen Stahlrüstung und mit Lvl 8 in das Tor gegangen und konnte mit leichter Mühe alles plattmachen und looten.


----------



## Vittra (5. April 2006)

Thodin_33 am 05.04.2006 10:58 schrieb:
			
		

> GeBlItZdInGsT am 04.04.2006 22:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie schon gesagt, ausreichend starke Kampffähigkeiten sind entscheidend, nicht der Level.
Bin auf Level 5 ohne Probleme mit nem 35er-Feuerball und dem Zauberstab der Magiergilde durch Kvatch marschiert.

Ein Tipp zur Ehrenklinge:


Spoiler



Die Belohnung im Schloss von Chorrol für das Schwert ist das Dreifache wert...toller Schild


----------



## dmx666 (5. April 2006)

*Magie Quest: Alptraum*

Dabei geht es darum einen Kerl aus seinem Traum zu befreien. Dort muss man in vier Portale gehen und dort je ne Aufgabe erfüllen. Ich habe drei Stück geschafft, nur das Portal der Geduld schaffe ich nicht.
Da sind druckplatten und sobald ich drauflaufe wird so eine schussvorrichtung ausgelöst und ich bin tot!!!

Bitte helft mir, sonst raste ich aus und schmeiß meinen PC aus dem Fenater.


----------



## ziegenbock (5. April 2006)

*allgemeine fragen*

weiß einer, wieviel orte man im spiel entdecken kann?
und wieviele quests es insgesamt im ganzen spiel gibt?

kann es ein, das sich der schwierigkeitsgrad auch auf die art der gegner auswirkt?
bin mit level 12 nach krähenheim gegangen. dort standen überall skellet helden mit bögen rum. bin später nochmal hin (mit level 13) und hatte den schwierigkeitsgrad gesenkt (ungefähr 1/3 richtig leicht). jetzt kamen nur noch ratten und timberwölfe. ist das normal?


----------



## WiesokeinLeerzeichen (5. April 2006)

*AW: Magie Quest: Alptraum*



			
				dmx666 am 05.04.2006 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei geht es darum einen Kerl aus seinem Traum zu befreien. Dort muss man in vier Portale gehen und dort je ne Aufgabe erfüllen. Ich habe drei Stück geschafft, nur das Portal der Geduld schaffe ich nicht.
> Da sind druckplatten und sobald ich drauflaufe wird so eine schussvorrichtung ausgelöst und ich bin tot!!!
> 
> Bitte helft mir, sonst raste ich aus und schmeiß meinen PC aus dem Fenater.


du musst einfach nur vor dem betreten der ersten druckplatte eines feldes schnellspeichern. dann probierst du, auf welchen druckplatten keine pfeile abgeschossen werden und lädts neu. nun, da du weißt welche platten du gefahrlos betreten kannst ist das ganze ein kinderspiel. musst halt geduld haben und alles ausprobieren, desahlb heißt das portal ja auch so


----------



## babajager (5. April 2006)

*Magier Gilde: Quest mit aufladbarer Säule auf Schneehügel.*

Ich muss mit Hilfe eines Pergerments und eines Walyn Steines eine Seule auf einem Berg Aktivieren, wie kann ich den Stein benutzen ?
Wenn ich ihn verwenden will kommt immer die Meldung Ihre Magie Kräfte sind schon aufgeladen dabei will ich den Stein ja mit dieser Säule benutzen die ich aufladen will.

Jemand ne Idee?



mfg babajager.


----------



## Volcom (5. April 2006)

*AW: Magie Quest: Alptraum*

ich hab bei oblivion ein verzaubertes schwert, und dies soll ich jetzt irgentwie aufladen das es wieder magisch wird aber ich weiß net wie und wo 


wisst ihr da rat ?


----------



## Natschlaus (5. April 2006)

*AW: Magie Quest: Alptraum*



			
				Volcom am 05.04.2006 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab bei oblivion ein verzaubertes schwert, und dies soll ich jetzt irgentwie aufladen das es wieder magisch wird aber ich weiß net wie und wo
> 
> 
> wisst ihr da rat ?


Seelenstein mit Seelen drin auf die Waffe anwenden.
Mfg, wakKa


----------



## LowriderRoxx (5. April 2006)

*AW: Magie Quest: Alptraum*



			
				WiesokeinLeerzeichen am 05.04.2006 13:41 schrieb:
			
		

> du musst einfach nur vor dem betreten der ersten druckplatte eines feldes schnellspeichern. dann probierst du, auf welchen druckplatten keine pfeile abgeschossen werden und lädts neu. nun, da du weißt welche platten du gefahrlos betreten kannst ist das ganze ein kinderspiel. musst halt geduld haben und alles ausprobieren, desahlb heißt das portal ja auch so


Oder man schaut sich einfach das Schriftstück an, welches man zu dieser Quest erhält. Dort sind die begehbaren Passagen klar eingezeichnet.


----------



## TheMadman (5. April 2006)

*AW: Magie Quest: Alptraum*

Hab zwar gesucht, jedoch nicht gefunden!
Bin seit 2 Tagen stolzer Besitzer von Oblivion. Nur hab ich das mit dem Überzeugen noch nicht so ganz geschnallt. Kann es sein, dass man irgendwann nur noch die Möglichkeit hat, mit Gold zu bestechen?


----------



## Irathus (5. April 2006)

*AW: Magier Gilde: Quest mit aufladbarer Säule auf Schneehügel.*

Sers,

@olstyle: thx für die antwort.

Kann mir bitte noch jemand posten zu welcher magieschule Invisiblity, Chameleon und Blind gehört? Ich konnte oblivion nur ungefähr 3 stunden anzocken da ich viel zu tun hatte. Und bisher hab ich für meinen custom schurken diese spells noch nicht gefunden (ähm, Parayize muss ich auch habn)  Und deshalb würde ich jetz auch anhand eurer antwort von vorn umskillen wollen wenn ich Illusion als main skill für diese spells falsch gewählt hab.

Früher in morrowind gehörten diese spells ja zu Illusion glaub ich...

Thx @ all im voraus.


----------



## wandi (5. April 2006)

*AW: Magier Gilde: Quest mit aufladbarer Säule auf Schneehügel.*



> Nur hab ich das mit dem Überzeugen noch nicht so ganz geschnallt. Kann es sein, dass man irgendwann nur noch die Möglichkeit hat, mit Gold zu bestechen?



Ja, ab einer gewissen Anzahl kannst du sie nur mehr mit Gold bestechen, die Beziehung wird aber troztdem mit der Zeit besser (Berühmheit).

Das Überzeugen funktioniert so:
1. es ist in 4 Bereiche unterteilt wo 2 die Beziehung steigern und 2 sie sinken lassen
2. die größe (also die Größe des ausgefüllten Bereiches) bestimmt wie stark bzw. wie schwach sich die Beziehung verbessert bzw. verschlechtert
3. die Zeit ist ein zusätzlicher Faktor: je länger du wartest desto niedriger wird der Gesamtbeziehungswert

So, dass müsste eigentlich alles erklärt haben....


----------



## King-of-Pain (5. April 2006)

*Diebesgilde Kontakt Person fehlt*

*grml* hab natürlich den quest nahmen vergessen

ich habe grade den auftrag gemacht wo ein Spion in der Gilde entarnt wird (glaube 2ter auftrag Statur klauen -> Unterschieben -> verpetzen) 
dummer weise ist meine Kontaktperson anscheinend noch nicht von ihrer flucht zurück  ich habe schon 2-3 ig Tage in den Garten die grüne Markierung ist auch vorhanden aber Taucht nicht auf 

muss ich vorher noch mit jemanden reden oder ist das ein Bug?


----------



## Tiger39 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Magie Quest: Alptraum*



			
				LowriderRoxx am 05.04.2006 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> WiesokeinLeerzeichen am 05.04.2006 13:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich habe ein stück Pergament bekommen, es war aber leer!!!   
Wahrscheinlich wieder ein Bug.

Wollte nochmals fragen wo ich  Elfenhelm. -handschuhe, -beinschienen, -stiefel finde.Brustharnisch habe ich schon (Handschuhe auch aber die sind geklaut und vielleicht bald weg wegen der Wache oder schön für einen Hehler der Diebesgilde).

gruß


----------



## Vittra (5. April 2006)

*AW: Magier Gilde: Quest mit aufladbarer Säule auf Schneehügel.*



			
				babajager am 05.04.2006 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss mit Hilfe eines Pergerments und eines Walyn Steines eine Seule auf einem Berg Aktivieren, wie kann ich den Stein benutzen ?
> Wenn ich ihn verwenden will kommt immer die Meldung Ihre Magie Kräfte sind schon aufgeladen dabei will ich den Stein ja mit dieser Säule benutzen die ich aufladen will.
> 
> Jemand ne Idee?
> ...



Wende mal nen Donner-Zauber auf die Säule an. Steht auch so im Pergament.

Gruß Vittra


----------



## TheMadman (5. April 2006)

*AW: Magier Gilde: Quest mit aufladbarer Säule auf Schneehügel.*



			
				wandi am 05.04.2006 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> > Nur hab ich das mit dem Überzeugen noch nicht so ganz geschnallt. Kann es sein, dass man irgendwann nur noch die Möglichkeit hat, mit Gold zu bestechen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thx für die Antwort. Bedeutet das am Endeffekt, ich mach die jeweiligen Aktionen und kann danach nur noch mit Gold bestechen? Denn anscheinend kann man den Bestechungsversuch nicht einfach beenden, und die Stimmung sinkt ja von Sekunde zu Sekunde...


----------



## TheMadman (5. April 2006)

*AW: Magier Gilde: Quest mit aufladbarer Säule auf Schneehügel.*

Ok alles klar, habs geschnallt ^^ Einfach die guten Sachen mit dem großen Balken nehmen und die schlechten mit den Kleinen, und dann wieder von vorn. Easy


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Magie Quest: Alptraum*



			
				Volcom am 05.04.2006 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab bei oblivion ein verzaubertes schwert, und dies soll ich jetzt irgentwie aufladen das es wieder magisch wird aber ich weiß net wie und wo
> 
> 
> wisst ihr da rat ?




Wie gesagt entweder ein aufgeladener Seelenstein oder du gehst in eine Magiergilde. Da rennt irgendwo ein Magier rum, der Gegenstände gegen Geld aufladen kann, aaaber das is dermaßen teuer sag ich dir ^^ Das lohnt sihc meistens nicht


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (5. April 2006)

Thodin_33 am 05.04.2006 10:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Umbra-Schwert ist doch schon aus MW her bekannt  Wo gibts das denn?





Spoiler



Das schwert trägt eine Kämpferin die ebenfalls Umbra heißt und die haust in den Vindasel Ruinen, ewta süd östlich, mehr östlich, von dem Clavicus Viles Schrein enfernt, liegt eigentlich direkt aufm Weg nach Bravil, sogar vor der Weggabelung, also eigentlich nicht zu verfehlen, isn NPC wie jeder andere, also sie kreift nicht an wenn du sie zu gesicht bekommst!


 Das schwert macht bei mir 17 dmg und wiegt ebenfalls 0.. isn mit Seelenfalle verzaubert, so wenn man leere Seelensteine hat fängt das Schwert die Seelen auf und man kanns dan direkt wieder aufladen!



> Ich hatte kurz vorher in Chorrol die Quest mit dem Zwillingsbruder aus Cheydinal (startet in der Taverne beim Schloss) angenommen. Das gibt dann einen Folgequest von den vereinten Zwillingsbrüdern und das wiederum ergibt den Quest um das "Ehrenschwert von Chorrol" ("Die Sünden des Vaters"). Das Teil sollst du für einen Hehler einem Oger abnehmen. Es ist ein Ebenerz-Langschwert, das 1 DMG mehr Schaden macht als ein Standart Eb.-LS und 0 (!!) wiegt. Also für den Anfang eine der besten Waffen überhaupt. Ebenerz Waffen kommen ja eigentlich erst viel später ins Spiel. Habe den Quest dann erst mal schweben lassen und benutze seit Lvl 8 (nun lvl 20) dieses Schwert. Die 0 Gewicht sind einfach zu toll



Wie da gibts dan noch ne Quest? Von wem? ich hab die beiden Brüder wieder in ihr zuhause weatherly, oder so änlich, gefürht, hab dort voher die Oger geplättet, kam aber nix weiteres nur nen dankeschön und ich soll irgendwann mal wieder vorbei schauen!


----------



## KONNAITN (5. April 2006)

*Ehrenschwert von Chodoll*



			
				GeBlItZdInGsT am 05.04.2006 18:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Thodin_33 am 05.04.2006 10:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Den Auftrag das Schwert zu finden bekommst du wenn du in Chodoll nach der Familienzusammenführung etwas herumläufst. Da schnappt man immer wieder Gespräche auf, von wegen ein Dunkelelf würde sich nach einem der Brüder erkundigen und irgendwann begegnet man ihm dann.


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (5. April 2006)

*AW: Ehrenschwert von Chodoll*



			
				KONNAITN am 05.04.2006 18:25 schrieb:
			
		

> GeBlItZdInGsT am 05.04.2006 18:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah gut zu wissen, thx...
die quest kann ich ja trozdem noch machen, obwohl ich die beiden schon nach weatherly gefürht habe?


----------



## dmx666 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Magie Quest: Alptraum*



			
				Tiger39 am 05.04.2006 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> LowriderRoxx am 05.04.2006 14:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genauso ist es bei mir auch, das Pergament ist leer. Oder gibt es da irgendeinen Trick???


----------



## KONNAITN (5. April 2006)

*AW: Ehrenschwert von Choroll*



			
				GeBlItZdInGsT am 05.04.2006 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> KONNAITN am 05.04.2006 18:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja. Ich glaube es geht überhaupt erst nachdem die bereits in Weatherly sind, weil der Typ den Hof erwähnt und die Höhle auch in der Nähe ist.


----------



## Shadow-Power (5. April 2006)

ErzmagierRaistlin am 05.04.2006 08:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow-Power am 05.04.2006 00:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Danke Wusste nich das da die Zauber in der Kiste sind   Hab deshalb die ganzen Zauberläden abgeklappert und bin fast   geworden BIG THX


----------



## Vittra (5. April 2006)

*AW: Ehrenschwert von Chodoll*

Ja, kannst du. Ist sogar Voraussetzung, denke ich.


----------



## FuerstderNazgul (5. April 2006)

*Gräfin von Bruma*

Hi ich soll für die Gräfin von Bruma ein Artefakt suchen wozu keine genau wegbeschreibung existiert.
Es ist von Wegpunkten die Rede, habe den Drachenfelsen und den Wächter als Wegpunkt gefunden der dritte soll ein Schlangenpfad sein laut der Karte, die ich dazu bekommen habe ist dieser südlich vom Wächter aber ich habe nichts gefunden.
Kann mir vielleicht jemand ne genauere Wegbeschreibung geben ?


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (5. April 2006)

*AW: Ehrenschwert von Choroll*



			
				KONNAITN am 05.04.2006 18:40 schrieb:
			
		

> GeBlItZdInGsT am 05.04.2006 18:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jo hab quest gemacht, mein umbra schwert is da trozdem um 2 dmg besser..     jetzt hab ich aber nen besseres Schild
thx nochmal


----------



## WiesokeinLeerzeichen (5. April 2006)

*AW: Gräfin von Bruma*



			
				FuerstderNazgul am 05.04.2006 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ich soll für die Gräfin von Bruma ein Artefakt suchen wozu keine genau wegbeschreibung existiert.
> Es ist von Wegpunkten die Rede, habe den Drachenfelsen und den Wächter als Wegpunkt gefunden der dritte soll ein Schlangenpfad sein laut der Karte, die ich dazu bekommen habe ist dieser südlich vom Wächter aber ich habe nichts gefunden.
> Kann mir vielleicht jemand ne genauere Wegbeschreibung geben ?


vom wächter aus nach norden, es heißt in der deutschen version "serpents tail", haben die übersetzer wohl ausnahmsweise mal was falsch gemacht. davor ist aber so ein oller geist, der hat mich total fertig gemacht. in dem tunnel selbst gehts dann recht einfach, du musst nur auf die verdammt harten oger uafpassen, am besten von hinten im schleich-modus per powerangriff bekämpfen.


----------



## babajager (5. April 2006)

*AW: Magier Gilde: Quest mit aufladbarer Säule auf Schneehügel.*



			
				Vittra am 05.04.2006 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> babajager am 05.04.2006 14:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kannst du mier auch Sagen wo ich so ein Zauber herbekomme ?

Also in welcher Magiergilde oder in welchem Laden ?


----------



## Thodin_33 (6. April 2006)

*AW: Magier Gilde: Quest mit aufladbarer Säule auf Schneehügel.*

Bin nun Mitglied in der Kämpfergiide, Diebesgilde und in der schwarzen Bruderschaft. Später will ich auch in die Magiergilde rein. Kann man problemlos in allen 4 grossen Gilden Oblivions aufsteigen, oder kommen die sich irgendiwe ins Gehege...das z.B. die Assasinen den Diebesgildenführer ausschalten etc. Worauf soilte man da achten?


----------



## Dekstrose (6. April 2006)

*Quest "Vampirheilmittel"*

Ich nochmal ne Frage zur Quest "Vampirheilmittel". Und zwar hab ich jetzt alle gesammelt und sie zu Melisande gebracht. Die braut dann auch den Trank und sagt mir, dass es so viel geworden wäre, dass es auch für zwei Personen reicht. 

Wenn ich sie nochmal darauf anspreche erhalte ich die Aufgabe erst den ersten Trank zu diesem Grafen in X zu bringen. Der gibt den Trank seiner Frau und die wird erlöst.

Wenn ich jetzt Melisande auf eine zweite Ration anspreche erzählt Sie nur, dass ich ihr wieder die ganze Zeug zusammensuchen soll. Da hab ich absolut keinen Bock drauf, da ich seit dem letzten Wochendende an dieser Sch***-Quest hänge. Hab auch keine Lust ständig Leute auszusaugen und nachts rumzulaufen.

Gibt es irgendwelche Mods, Cheats etc, mit denen Trank ohne riesigen Aufwand nochmal bekomme. Oder kann mir jemand die item-nummern für den "player.additem"-Befehl nennen, dass ich mir die Zutaten "herbeizaubere"? 

Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## Vittra (6. April 2006)

*AW: Magier Gilde: Quest mit aufladbarer Säule auf Schneehügel.*



			
				babajager am 05.04.2006 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du mier auch Sagen wo ich so ein Zauber herbekomme ?
> 
> Also in welcher Magiergilde oder in welchem Laden ?



Gute Frage. Muss mich auch etwas korrigieren. Mit Donner-Zauber mein ich Zauber mit Schock-Schaden. Ich glaube, die Gilde in Cheydinhal war auf Zerstörung spezialisiert, da gibts bestimmt nen schwachen Schock-Zauber oder vielleicht wenigstens ne Spruchrolle.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (6. April 2006)

*AW: Magier Gilde: Quest mit aufladbarer Säule auf Schneehügel.*



			
				Vittra am 06.04.2006 10:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Frage. Muss mich auch etwas korrigieren. Mit Donner-Zauber mein ich Zauber mit Schock-Schaden. Ich glaube, die Gilde in Cheydinhal war auf Zerstörung spezialisiert, da gibts bestimmt nen schwachen Schock-Zauber oder vielleicht wenigstens ne Spruchrolle.


Destruction gibts in Skingrad. Ich meine mich aber auch zu erinnern, dass man in der Kiste vier Spruchrollen findet, genau die passenden.


----------



## HanFred (6. April 2006)

*AW: Magier Gilde: Quest mit aufladbarer Säule auf Schneehügel.*



			
				LowriderRoxx am 06.04.2006 11:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Vittra am 06.04.2006 10:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


die quest hab ich glaube ich mit nem gefundenen schockstab gelöst.
kann aber auch gut eine rolle gewesen sein.


Spoiler



und nen wahrscheinlich saustarken zauber bekommen, den ich nie werde anwenden können, weil man ziemlich viel mana braucht.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (6. April 2006)

*AW: Magier Gilde: Quest mit aufladbarer Säule auf Schneehügel.*



			
				HanFred am 06.04.2006 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> und nen wahrscheinlich saustarken zauber bekommen, den ich nie werde anwenden können, weil man ziemlich viel mana braucht.





Spoiler



Alle nicht-selbsterstellten Schadenszauber sind schwach


----------



## HanFred (6. April 2006)

*Glashelm*

ich habe mittlerweile eine fast komplette glasrüstung, aber ich finde nirgendwo einen helm. hat jemand eine idee, wo ich einen finde? bisher hatte auch kein bandit sowas dabei.
sieht irgendwie scheisse aus mit dem elfenhelm, der passt natürlich überhaupt nicht.

und noch etwas: hat man eine möglichkeit, mehr als einen zauber auf rüstungsteile, waffen oder schmuck zu legen?


----------



## Matao (6. April 2006)

*Diebesgilden Quest Nummer 3, help pls*

Ich bin grade an der Stelle wo ich den Ring aus der Juwelenbox von "Countess of Leyawiin" holen muß, ich steige in die Burg ca. um 1 Uhr ein, alle schlafen, habe keine Probleme bis  zu der Juwelenbox der Tusse zu kommen, mache sie auf und ich seh keinen Ring, ich stehle alles raus, was sich in dieser Box befindet, aber das Quest wird nicht completed..Ist es die falsche Box, die Box befindet sich neben dem Bett, wo die Countess und ihr Mann drauf schlafen...bitte helft mir, ka was ich machen soll


----------



## Tiger39 (6. April 2006)

*AW: Diebesgilden Quest : Rettungspfeil*

hallo

ich habe vom Graufuchs den Auftrag bekommen einem Fathis Aren einen "Rettungspfeil" zu stehlen.



Spoiler



ich habe die Kammer des Exmagiers gefunden auch schon den Geheimgang und ein paar Räume indem sich ein  Feuer-Artronach befindet und ein Beschwörer aber dann ist da eine Tür für die ich einen Schlüssel brauche finde diesen aber nicht.

Danke für Hilfe

gruß


----------



## TheMadman (6. April 2006)

*Chorrol- Gemälde*

Ich hab jetzt mit allen Leuten gesprochen und nun soll ich Hinweise sammeln. Was ist denn damit gemeint? Hab schon den Westturm durchsucht, aber entsprechende Hinweise find ich da nicht. Oder muss ich genauer suchen?


----------



## lowrey (6. April 2006)

*AW: Diebesgilden Quest : Rettungspfeil*



			
				Tiger39 am 06.04.2006 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> 
> ich habe vom Graufuchs den Auftrag bekommen einem Fathis Aren einen "Rettungspfeil" zu stehlen.
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Die Tür ist nicht der Weg.
Geht dorthin wo das Wasser tief ist, die Stelle mit den Fischen, unter den Felsvorsprung tauchen, dort ist ein Tunneln nach Norden.
Ist sehr schwer zu finden.

Ich musste dafür die Helligkeit des Monitors sehr hochdrehen.

PS: Wer gleichzeitig die Magiergilde spielt, sollte den Magier nicht töten.
Man kann sich langsam und vorsichtig am ihm vorbei schleichen.


----------



## lowrey (6. April 2006)

*AW: Chorrol- Gemälde*



			
				TheMadman am 06.04.2006 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab jetzt mit allen Leuten gesprochen und nun soll ich Hinweise sammeln. Was ist denn damit gemeint? Hab schon den Westturm durchsucht, aber entsprechende Hinweise find ich da nicht. Oder muss ich genauer suchen?




Eine der Zofen erklärt dir dass die Lady den Ring nur zum Schlafen und Baden abnimmt. Erst nach dieser Erklärung ist der Ring zu klauen. Es ist egal ob man vorher schon alles entnommen hat.


----------



## lowrey (6. April 2006)

*AW: Magier Gilde: Quest mit aufladbarer Säule auf Schneehügel.*



			
				Thodin_33 am 06.04.2006 01:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin nun Mitglied in der Kämpfergiide, Diebesgilde und in der schwarzen Bruderschaft. Später will ich auch in die Magiergilde rein. Kann man problemlos in allen 4 grossen Gilden Oblivions aufsteigen, oder kommen die sich irgendiwe ins Gehege...das z.B. die Assasinen den Diebesgildenführer ausschalten etc. Worauf soilte man da achten?




Es gibt zwei Überschneidungen:
Diebesgilde und Magier.
1. Diebesgilden-Quest  "Rettungspfeil" : den Magier nicht töten oder bestehlen, man kann sich vorbei schleichen.

2. Auf dem Grafenschloss (weiß den Namen jetzt nicht, der Graf ist ein Vampir) erst die Diebesquest oder erst die Magierquest abschließen. Beide gleichzeitig bringt eine Diebesstrafe von 1000 für Mord.


----------



## KONNAITN (6. April 2006)

*AW: Chorrol- Gemälde*



			
				lowrey am 06.04.2006 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> TheMadman am 06.04.2006 14:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich glaube er meint eine andere Quest. 

Wie man den Gemälde-Dieb entlarvt wurde in diesem Thread schon ein paar mal genau erklärt. 
Die Kurzform: 



Spoiler



Gemälde im Westturm (Raum durch Bodenluke) ansehen, die Malutensilien in der Kammer der Magierin finden und Farbkleckse im Speisesaal ansehen.


----------



## Psycho-Patee (6. April 2006)

*Quest-Diebesgilde "Verlorene Historie"*

Die Diebesgilde hat einen Dieb nach Skingrad geschickt, um ein Buch aus dem Schloss zu holen. Der Kerl ist verschwunden und ich soll ihn suchen. Im Gefängnis wurde mir gesagt, das er vor einigen Tagen von der bleiche Fürstin (wer auch immer das ist) geholt wurde.
Jetzt komme ich nicht weiter, wo soll ich ihn suchen?


----------



## Franktank (6. April 2006)

*AW: Quest-Diebesgilde "Verlorene Historie"*

FOLGE DEN BLUTSPUREN UND DU WIRST ES VERSTEHEN!


----------



## TheMadman (6. April 2006)

*AW: Chorrol- Gemälde*



			
				lowrey am 06.04.2006 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> TheMadman am 06.04.2006 14:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmm reden wir vom selben Quest? Das gestohlene Gemälde? Ich soll Hinweise sammeln, wahrscheinlich muss ich mich im Westturm etwas besser umsehen?!


----------



## Psycho-Patee (6. April 2006)

*AW: Quest-Diebesgilde "Verlorene Historie"*



			
				Franktank am 06.04.2006 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> FOLGE DEN BLUTSPUREN UND DU WIRST ES VERSTEHEN!


Bin inzwischen im Weinkeller, aber dort habe ich nichts gefunden.


----------



## Namuraz (6. April 2006)

*AW: Quest-Diebesgilde "Verlorene Historie"*



			
				Psycho-Patee am 06.04.2006 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Franktank am 06.04.2006 15:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  da sind auch blutspuren an der wand glaub ich ...


----------



## Psycho-Patee (6. April 2006)

*AW: Quest-Diebesgilde "Verlorene Historie"*



			
				Namuraz am 06.04.2006 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Psycho-Patee am 06.04.2006 16:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, hab ich gesehen, aber niemand ist da. Was muss ich da unten tun?


----------



## dmx666 (6. April 2006)

*AW: Magie Quest: Alptraum*



			
				dmx666 am 05.04.2006 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Tiger39 am 05.04.2006 15:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Weiss denn wirklich niemand was man tun muss um zu sehen welchen weg man gehen soll???


----------



## Makaveli-71 (6. April 2006)

*AW: Magie Quest: Alptraum*

Hab gerade die "Vampir-Heilmittel-Quest" gemacht und den Trank zum Grafen gebracht.Danach 24h gewartet und dann die Belohnung abgeholt.Hab dabei 
500 Gold erhalten.Anschließend hab ich noch ein paar mal auf die Antwortmöglichkeit "Belohnung" geklickt und jedes mal wieder 500 gold gekriegt.
Naja,mein Geldeutel stieg dann von 2000 auf 27000 gold.  
Ist das normal,dass man sich da beim grafen so viel geld holen kann??


----------



## HanFred (6. April 2006)

*AW: Magie Quest: Alptraum*



			
				Makaveli-71 am 06.04.2006 17:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das normal,dass man sich da beim grafen so viel geld holen kann??


bug.


----------



## garris (6. April 2006)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei der Mission  Vahtacens Geheimnis*



			
				Hero2 am 24.03.2006 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab ein Problem bei dieser Quest ich hab die Schrift übersezt! (anyammis...= Feuerzauber, av mavre...= Frostzauber, sila...= Spruch wo man Maggie zunimmt auf ein Ziel gerichtet, Loria...= Spruch wo magie abnimmt auf ein Ziel gerichtet)
> 
> Mein Problem ist nun, dass ich kein Zauber kenne dehn man auf ein Ziel anwenden kann, der als auswirkung hat , dass die Magie bei dem Ziel ab -bzw. zunimmt.
> Wenn einer von euch nun einen dieser Zauber kennt bitte schreibt ihn rein...
> ...




Also in der Truhe hinter dem Typen (sry, Namen vergessen) sind eigentlich alle nötigen Schriftrollen, bis auf Frostzauber. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob es mit denen funktioniert. Bei mir passiert gar nichts, wenn ich auf die Säulen caste, auch nicht, wenn ich es mit normalen Zaubern versuche. Wohin muß ich denn zielen?


----------



## devastator1234 (6. April 2006)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei der Mission  Vahtacens Geheimnis*

neulich bin ich in chendilhal oder wies heisst in die kathedrale runter gegangen da kommt doch tatsächlich so ne tussie rausgerannt an mir vorbei durch die tür
aus dem raum, aus dem sie wegrannte, kam danach der nur mit den shorts bekleidete pfaffe^^ mal wieder typisch
bug, zufall oder gewollt?^^


----------



## garris (6. April 2006)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei der Mission  Vahtacens Geheimnis*

Habs jetzt geschafft. 3 der 4 nötigen Zauber sind in der Truhe hinter Denel. Nur einen Kältezauber muß man selbst haben (zumindest war bei mir keine entsprechende Schriftrolle). Man castet nun in der Reihenfolge auf die Säule in der Mitte: Feuer, Kälte, Magie abschwächen, Magie erhöhen und sie gibt eine Stiege frei.
Dummerweise habe ich vorher immer auf die "Mini- Säulen" vor den Schrfttafeln gecastet. Dachte, der Stein an der Spitze würde dann zu leuchten beginnen.


----------



## Dorftrootel (6. April 2006)

*Dunkler Spalt - Magiergilden Quest*

Von der Magiergilde hab ich den Auftrag bekommen zum dunklen Spalt zu gehen und dort zu warten(eigentlich nach irgendwas suchen - ich weiß es aber nicht genau). Da ich hier im Thrad gefunden hab, dass ich bis 3 Uhr rasten soll, hab ich dies auch versucht. Leider tut sich nichts. Weiß sonst noch einer Rat?


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (6. April 2006)

*Anvil - Haus Benirus - Versigeltes Portal*

Hab mir dieses Haus von dem Benirus für 5000 Gold gekauft,, obwohl er sagte nur 2500... naja egal.. in dem Keller is an der Wand so ne Art "Wandbemahlung" zu erkenne, wo dan angezeigt wird, dass es ein versiegeltes Portal währe und nichts passiert wenn ich es aktivieren will, weiß da einer für was des ding gut ist und wie ich es aktivieren kann?
Kann ich mir für des Haus auch irgendwo neue Möbel kaufen oder ähnliches, die alte Innenaustattung is nich so des wahre..


----------



## richigang (6. April 2006)

*AW: Anvil - Haus Benirus - Versigeltes Portal*

Habe ein Problem!!!!!Wenn ich Benirus Haus kaufen möchte sagt er dauernt das ich nicht genug geld hätte obwohl ich 5000 Gold habe!!!! 
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen warum das nicht geht!!!!!!!
Danke schonmal im vorraus!!!!


----------



## richigang (6. April 2006)

*Schloss Chorrol Durchsucht das Schloss*

Ich komme bei der Quest einfach nicht weiter!!!
Man muss für die Gräfin von Chorrol ein Verbrechen im Schloss aufklären!!! (Bild)
Habe mit allen gesprochen und ein seltsames Bild unten im Westturm gefunden!!!!
Und habe bei Chanel, so heißt die glaub ich, in einem Pult Malzubehör gefunden!!!! Im Logbuch steht das ich noch nach weiteren Spuren suchen soll!! Und jetzt komme ich nicht weiter, habe das Schloss überall abgesucht und finde einfach keine weiteren Spuren!!!
Bitte helft mir!!!   Falls Fehler drin sind korregiert mich!!!!

richigang


----------



## FuerstderNazgul (7. April 2006)

*Rettungspfeil*

Ich soll einen Gegendtand namens Rettungspfeil klauen der Besitzer ist allerdings Mitglied der Magiergilde wenn ich ihn töte oder wenn ich ihn bestehle bekomm ich die meldung das ich ausgeschlossen werden könnte .

Man könnte es nur schaffen wenn man sich hinschleicht das ist aber sehr schwer da die Daedra wesen einen ziemlich schnell endecken.
Außerdem steht der Magier vor der Truhe.

Unsichtbar Zauber oder Chamaeleon würden auch nicht bringen bin in Illusion zu schlecht als das ich einen solchen Zauber hinbekommen würde.

Also was mache ich denn jetzt am besten ??


----------



## Loosa (7. April 2006)

*AW: Schloss Chorrol Durchsucht das Schloss*



			
				richigang am 06.04.2006 23:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Man muss für die Gräfin von Chorrol ein Verbrechen im Schloss aufklären!!! (Bild)


Wurde hier schon mindestens 5x gelöst. Letzte Kurzzusammenfassung ist von KONNAITN eine Seite zurück. Die Lösung sollte leichter zu finden sein als im Schloss


----------



## Matao (7. April 2006)

*AW: Schloss Chorrol Durchsucht das Schloss*

So ich hab mal ne Frage, was genau kann ich nun tun als Gildenmeister der Diebesgilde, gibt es da etwas spezielles wie Geld abkassieren von den Gildenmitgliedern oder sowas, wenn ja wie funktioniert das genau??? Danke für die Antwort


----------



## KONNAITN (7. April 2006)

*AW: Anvil - Haus Benirus - Versigeltes Portal*



			
				GeBlItZdInGsT am 06.04.2006 22:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir dieses Haus von dem Benirus für 5000 Gold gekauft,, obwohl er sagte nur 2500... naja egal.. in dem Keller is an der Wand so ne Art "Wandbemahlung" zu erkenne, wo dan angezeigt wird, dass es ein versiegeltes Portal währe und nichts passiert wenn ich es aktivieren will, weiß da einer für was des ding gut ist und wie ich es aktivieren kann?


1. Die realen Preise der Häuser betragen immer (glaube ich jedenfalls) das doppelte von dem was der Verkäufer im Gespräch verlangt. -Hat mich auch genervt.

2. Zum versiegelten *Portal im Haus Benirus*:



Spoiler



Wenn du das erste mal dort schläfst, wirst du von Geistern überfallen. Danach steht im Quest-Log du sollst dich unten mal umsehen. Beim Schrank (gleich in der Nähe des Eingangs, als nicht im Keller) liegt eine Skeletthand mit einem Tagebucheintrag. Dieser führt dich wieder zum Verkäufer (mittlerweile Kaiserstadt), weil nur ein Nachkomme des alten Benirus das Portal öffnen kann. 
Nachdem man ihn darauf angesprochen hat kommt er wieder zurück nach Anvil und mit seiner Hilfe kann man das Portal dann öffnen und das Haus entfluchen. (danach sieht das Haus auch gleich viel ordentlicher aus)


----------



## lowrey (7. April 2006)

*AW: Anvil - Haus Benirus - Versigeltes Portal*



			
				GeBlItZdInGsT am 06.04.2006 22:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir dieses Haus von dem Benirus für 5000 Gold gekauft,, obwohl er sagte nur 2500... naja egal.. in dem Keller is an der Wand so ne Art "Wandbemahlung" zu erkenne, wo dan angezeigt wird, dass es ein versiegeltes Portal währe und nichts passiert wenn ich es aktivieren will, weiß da einer für was des ding gut ist und wie ich es aktivieren kann?
> Kann ich mir für des Haus auch irgendwo neue Möbel kaufen oder ähnliches, die alte Innenaustattung is nich so des wahre..



Such den Verkäufer (der Enkel des Geistes) in der Kaiserstadt.
Er kann das Portal öffnen.
Wenn die den Großvater (Chef der Geister) gekillt hast,
ist das Haus wieder ansehnlich und voll eingerichtet.


----------



## ErzmagierRaistlin (7. April 2006)

*AW: Info für KHAJIIT*

Ich habe den Ring der KHAJIIT gefunden. Ist echt ein cooles Teil. Ihr stoßt eigentlich von alleine darauf wenn ihr den Hauptquest verfolgt und bei einem Schrein an dem ihr vorbeikommt kurz den Nebenquest macht. Genaueres sag ich dazu erstmal net.....
Ach doch: Wirkung des Rings 35% Chamhäleon dauerhaft auf selbst und 10 Punkte dauerhaft auf Schnelligkeit.
So jetzt hät ich doch noch ne Frage, kann mir einer erklären warum wenn man den Ring trägt und ja eigentlich unsichtbar ist, man von Feinden immernoch erkannt wird genauso von den Einwohnern??
Achja nochwas, finde es Schade das man insgesamt nur 2 Ringe tragen kann, man hat doch 10 Finger.....


----------



## LowriderRoxx (7. April 2006)

*AW: Info für KHAJIIT*



			
				ErzmagierRaistlin am 07.04.2006 09:55 schrieb:
			
		

> So jetzt hät ich doch noch ne Frage, kann mir einer erklären warum wenn man den Ring trägt und ja eigentlich unsichtbar ist, man von Feinden immernoch erkannt wird genauso von den Einwohnern??
> Achja nochwas, finde es Schade das man insgesamt nur 2 Ringe tragen kann, man hat doch 10 Finger.....


Bei 35% Chameleon ist man schwerer sichtbar, nicht unsichtbar. Und die Beschränkung auf 2 Ringe dient dem Balancing. 10 Ringe von gleicher oder minimal geringer Qualität zum Beispiel des "Ring of Namira" würden den Avatar nahezu unbesiegbar machen.


----------



## Thodin_33 (7. April 2006)

*AW: Info für KHAJIIT*



			
				LowriderRoxx am 07.04.2006 10:14 schrieb:
			
		

> ErzmagierRaistlin am 07.04.2006 09:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm manche Ringe kann ich gar nicht anlegen. Da kommt eine Meldung  und es geht einfach nicht. Auch wenn ich definitiv noch keinen anderen Ring trage.


----------



## Otanawabaku (7. April 2006)

*Schwarzer Seelenstein*

Tag,

ich soll an irgendeinem Schrein einen schwarzen Seelenstein opfern oder darbieten aber ich find diesen einfach nicht. Es gibt auch keinen Hinweis auf einen Fundort oder sonstiges. Vielleicht hat schon einer von euch einen gefunden und kann mir sagen wo ich hin muss.


----------



## Otanawabaku (7. April 2006)

*AW: Schwarzer Seelenstein*

Noch ne zweite Frage. Gibt es irgendwo eine komplette Karte runter zu laden? Ich würde sagen, dass ich etwa 90 prozent schon aufgedeckt habe aber irgendwie finde ich zwei der Höhlen nicht für welche ich quests habe.


----------



## ebbo (7. April 2006)

*Quest, Pfad der Morgen Röte*

Ich soll mit Jauffre sprechen, wie mann den Feind das Amullet wieder entreißen kann!

Das hat aber nicht ihn, ich kann so oft mit Jauffre spechen, wie ich will, das quest ist trotzdem aktiv!

Was muss ich Jauffre reden?

Danke


----------



## Fiffi1984 (7. April 2006)

*AW: Quest, Pfad der Morgen Röte*

Servus!
Ein Frage: Ich bin an dem Daedra-Schrein und soll irgendwas von einem Irrlicht opfern? (Beim Hauptquest, grade als man das Amulett wiederbeschaffen soll)
Da fliegen doch so komische dinger rum, sind die das? Hab keine Ahnung was ich da machen soll...


----------



## ErzmagierRaistlin (7. April 2006)

*AW: Info für KHAJIIT*

Bei 35% Chameleon ist man schwerer sichtbar, nicht unsichtbar. Und die Beschränkung auf 2 Ringe dient dem Balancing. 10 Ringe von gleicher oder minimal geringer Qualität zum Beispiel des "Ring of Namira" würden den Avatar nahezu unbesiegbar machen. [/quote]

Was bewirkt der Ring of Namira noch nie davon gehört!
Ja ist schon klar aber die Entscheidung welchen RIng man anlegt ist dadurch schwerer und ständig wechseln nervt auch ein bisschen.
Hat irgendwer schon mal ein anständig Verzaubertes Magiergewand gefunden? Bin jetzt Oberhaupt der Gilde, hab aber nur so ein "schäbiges" Beschwörergewand, welches ich da vor geraumer Zeit zum Aufsteig bekommen habe! 
Achja ich find es Schade das man keine Hosen und Hemden noch unter seinem Gewand tragen kann, dass war bei Morrowind immer schön konnte man mehr magische Gegenstände tragen


----------



## LowriderRoxx (7. April 2006)

*AW: Info für KHAJIIT*



			
				ErzmagierRaistlin am 07.04.2006 20:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Was bewirkt der Ring of Namira noch nie davon gehört!
> Ja ist schon klar aber die Entscheidung welchen RIng man anlegt ist dadurch schwerer und ständig wechseln nervt auch ein bisschen.
> Hat irgendwer schon mal ein anständig Verzaubertes Magiergewand gefunden?


Reflect Damage 12%, Reflect Spell 10%
Gescheite Robe gibts nur über Mods. Ich für meinen Teil hab mit dem reinen Magier von Beginn an leichte Rüstungen verwendet. Sieht zwar nicht stilecht aus, ist aber zumindest praktikabel.


----------



## Irathus (7. April 2006)

*Frage beim Meucheln*

Hey,

ich hätte eine frage zu meinem dieb:

Ich bin in der arena, aktivier "Moonshadow" (weil schattensternzeichen) werde unsichtbar für 60 sekunden... Aber wenn ich dann zum gegner von hinten anlaufe * seinen rücken genau anvisiere, mich in schleichtellung befinde * dann kurz mit der maus anklicke (waffe = dolch), passiert gar nix. Er dreht sich nur um, kriegt keinen schaden, und haut mir dafür eine derbst rein.  

Wenn mich in der wildnis aber ein bandit angreift, ich das gleiche wiederhole, dann kriegt er * 6x damage * (steht dann als message da)

Kennt jemand das problem? Kenn mir bitte jemand erklären wie genau man vorgehen muss um auf diese weise zu meucheln?


----------



## McDrake (7. April 2006)

*Gestohlene Gegenstände: Hat das Auswirkungen?*

Bin grad ein wenig am Einbrechen.
Unter anderem hab ich auch den "Stein des Wahnsinns" und das "Tagebuch des Boten" zurückgeklaut, nachdem ich die ja vor ner Weile bei ner Quest der Gräfin gegeben habe.
Hat irgendwelche Konsequenzen ind dem Sinne, dass die Story evtl. nicht mehr weitergeht?
Oder kann man frisch von der Leber alles mitgehen lassen?

Merci

PS: ui... Posting nummer 666 in diesem Thread


----------



## KONNAITN (8. April 2006)

*Die Nackte Wahrheit- Wie komme ich zum Fest der Gräfin?*

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich zum Fest der Gräfin, die ich ausziehen soll, eingeladen werde und woher ich ein Kostüm bekomme? Habe hier noch keine Antwort entdeckt.

Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass ein hoher Sympathiwert bei den Wachen reicht um reinzukommen, aber das bringt bei mir auch nichts. Der Türsteher leiert sowieso nur immer sein Sprüchlein runter, ohne dass ich mit ihm sprechen könnte, und bei den anderen Wachen nützt mir mein Sympathiewert auch nichts.
Wäre dankbar für Tipps.


----------



## mmcc0810 (8. April 2006)

*Dietriche*

Hi all
wo kann man Dietriche kaufen bzw. habe ich gehört es gibt einen immerbestehenden Dietrich.
Also bitte helft mir bei diesen zwei Fragen

DANKE


----------



## shimmyrot (8. April 2006)

*AW: Dietriche*

Dietriche kannst du im Nordwesten der Kaiserstadt, außen an der Mauer in einer Nische bei einem Händler kaufen. 
Den unzerstörbaren Dietrich gibts beim Daedra-Schrein Nocturnal nördlich von Leyawiin.


----------



## michi87 (8. April 2006)

*kämpfergilde - quest*

hi, 

ich hab ma ne frage eventuel ist wer schon bei dem quest oder hat es schon gemacht, und zwar ich soll für die kämpfergilde in cherdinhal das verschwinden mehrer leute aus so nem kaff was ganz in der nähe ist klären, es heist die haben so lichter gesehen, gut ich hab die sumpfhöhle und die irrwichter davor plattgemacht und bin in die höhle. da hab ich dann alle trolle getötet die ich gefunden hab (habe auch die meldung bekommen das ich nun alle trolle  beseitigt hab und mich nun nach beweisen umschauen soll das die trolle für das verschwinden verantwortlich sind finden), gut mein grüner pfeil zeig mit auch genau die stelle in der höhle an wo ich da was finden soll, aber da ist auser ein paar skeletten und einem getöteten troll von mir nichts weiter, kann mir wer helfen wie es nun weiter geht mit dem quest ? 

wär wirklich hilfreich, danke schonmal im vorraus

(und wo find ich zum henker son einhorn, oder geht das erst ab nem bestimmten lvl ? bin 23 )


----------



## michi87 (8. April 2006)

*AW: Ehrenschwert von Choroll*



			
				GeBlItZdInGsT am 05.04.2006 21:19 schrieb:
			
		

> KONNAITN am 05.04.2006 18:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



umbra ist n´geiles schwert das stimmt, nur als tipp, solange ihr nicht umbra habt aber die ehrenklinge von chorrol, macht nicht das quest zuende !! ihr habt so n´schwert was nix wiegt aber mehr schaden macht als fast alle zweihänder, sobald ihr zb. umbra (so wie ich ^^) habt macht des quest zuende den habt ihr auch nen geiles schild, wobei ich sagen muss das der turm der neun auch nicht schlecht ist (ist nur n´bissel teuer)


----------



## NOODLES_SOS (8. April 2006)

*AW: Frage beim Meucheln*



			
				Irathus am 07.04.2006 21:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> ich hätte eine frage zu meinem dieb:
> 
> ...



Wenn Du unsichtbar bist kann der Gegner trotzdem noch wissen dass Du irgendwo bist oder Dich hören. Den sechsfachen Schaden machst Du nur wenn er dich nicht bemerkt. Das erkennst Du daran, dass das Schleichfadenkreuz dunkler ist.



			
				McDrake am 07.04.2006 22:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin grad ein wenig am Einbrechen.
> Unter anderem hab ich auch den "Stein des Wahnsinns" und das "Tagebuch des Boten" zurückgeklaut, nachdem ich die ja vor ner Weile bei ner Quest der Gräfin gegeben habe.
> Hat irgendwelche Konsequenzen ind dem Sinne, dass die Story evtl. nicht mehr weitergeht?
> Oder kann man frisch von der Leber alles mitgehen lassen?
> ...


Bisher hatte ich keinerlei Probleme, und ich nehme auch alles von Wert mit  
Wichtige Questgegenstände kannst Du ja sowieso nicht loswerden und schlimmstenfalls musst Du halt nochmal die Hehler abklappern  



			
				KONNAITN am 08.04.2006 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich zum Fest der Gräfin, die ich ausziehen soll, eingeladen werde und woher ich ein Kostüm bekomme? Habe hier noch keine Antwort entdeckt.
> 
> Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass ein hoher Sympathiwert bei den Wachen reicht um reinzukommen, aber das bringt bei mir auch nichts. Der Türsteher leiert sowieso nur immer sein Sprüchlein runter, ohne dass ich mit ihm sprechen könnte, und bei den anderen Wachen nützt mir mein Sympathiewert auch nichts.
> Wäre dankbar für Tipps.


Das Kostüm bestand bei mir aus in der Magiergilde mitgenommenen Klamotten, da habe ich auch meine eigentlichen Sachen zwischengelagert.
Reingekommen bin ich einfach, indem ich der Gräfin hinterhergelaufen bin. Die stand nämlich im Thronsaal und hat dann nach ein paar Minuten die Türe geöffnet.
Wichtiger Tip: Mache diese Quest nicht wenn Du gerade mit der Orkritterin Quests offen hast. Als ich nach dem wirken des Zauberspruchs geflohen bin hat sie sich nämlich mit den Wächtern angelegt und es war sehr schwierig sie für die nächste Quest aus der Stadt zu geleiten...


----------



## KONNAITN (8. April 2006)

*AW: Frage beim Meucheln*



			
				NOODLES_SOS am 08.04.2006 14:12 schrieb:
			
		

> KONNAITN am 08.04.2006 12:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke. Die Gräfin habe ich im Thronsaal zwar noch nicht gesehen, immer nur den Grafen, aber ich werde mal ein wenig abwarten ...und mich dann unter ihrem Kleid reinschmuggeln.


----------



## ziegenbock (8. April 2006)

*AW: allgemeine fragen*



			
				ziegenbock am 05.04.2006 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> weiß einer, wieviel orte man im spiel entdecken kann?
> und wieviele quests es insgesamt im ganzen spiel gibt?
> 
> kann es ein, das sich der schwierigkeitsgrad auch auf die art der gegner auswirkt?
> bin mit level 12 nach krähenheim gegangen. dort standen überall skellet helden mit bögen rum. bin später nochmal hin (mit level 13) und hatte den schwierigkeitsgrad gesenkt (ungefähr 1/3 richtig leicht). jetzt kamen nur noch ratten und timberwölfe. ist das normal?



hat keiner ne antwort auf meine fragen??


----------



## FetterKasten (8. April 2006)

*Gladiator und Haus Frage*

ich mag jetzt gladiator werden um an geld zu kommen. hab schon ein paar kämpfe geschafft und wollte mal fragen wie viel kämpfe es da insgesamt gibt?

von dem geld mag ich mir dann das haus im hafenviertel kaufen, damit ich da meine überflüssigen aber trotzdem wertvollen sachen lagern kann, die ich nicht mehr mit mir rumschleppen kann. Lohnt sich die kleine hütte für das geld? die frau die sie verkauft meint ja, dass sich noch irgendein idiot findet der das kauft???

THX


----------



## mmcc0810 (8. April 2006)

*AW: Dietriche*



			
				shimmyrot am 08.04.2006 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Dietriche kannst du im Nordwesten der Kaiserstadt, außen an der Mauer in einer Nische bei einem Händler kaufen.
> Den unzerstörbaren Dietrich gibts beim Daedra-Schrein Nocturnal nördlich von Leyawiin.




Vielen Dank


----------



## Dorftrootel (8. April 2006)

*Dunkler Spalt - Magiergilden Quest*

Ich hab von der Magiergilde die Q bekommen zum "Dunklen Spalt" zu gehen. Ich hab aber absolut keine Ahnung was ich da machen soll - es passiert nämlich einfach nichts. Laut Kompass soll ich auch nicht in die Höhle rein sonder beim Altar stehen.Aber innerhalb von 2Tagen die ich davor geqwartet habe hat sich nichts getan


----------



## Senor_Stompy (8. April 2006)

*Oblivion Tore*

Nachdem ich das Oblivion Tor von Kvatch geschlossen habe, tauchen überall neue Oblivion Tore auf. 
Sind die auch Teil der Hauptquest? Kann ich die Tore betreten und schliessen ohne konkreten Auftrag oder soll ich warten, bis ich im Hauptquest weit genug fortgeschritten bin und einen Auftrag für das Schliessen der Tore erhalte?
Sind die verschiedenen Oblivion Tore also Teil der Hauptquest oder nicht und spielt es eine Rolle, wann ich welches Tor schliesse?

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## HanFred (8. April 2006)

*AW: Dietriche*



			
				mmcc0810 am 08.04.2006 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> shimmyrot am 08.04.2006 13:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hol dir den unzerstörbaren, damit wird das schlösserknacken sowas von komfortabel und einfach.


----------



## ziegenbock (8. April 2006)

*alle sachen weg?*

ich bin mal der story gefolgt und jetzt in der höhle beim arriussee. dort muß man ja alle sachen abgeben. habe dann das buch genommen,die ganzen leute gekillt und raus aus der höhle. bekomme ich meine sachen wieder oder hätte ich die vorher irgendwo lagern sollen?

der typ, der die sachen genommen, den habe ich nicht mehr gefunden.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (8. April 2006)

*AW: Dietriche*



			
				HanFred am 08.04.2006 17:59 schrieb:
			
		

> hol dir den unzerstörbaren, damit wird das schlösserknacken sowas von komfortabel und einfach.


Mit dem Nachteil, dass durch das +40 auf Security eben dieser Skill wesentlich langsamer steigt. Ich hab meinen Skeleton Key seit langem in der Satteltasche und hole ich nur raus, wenn's a) very hard locks oder b) zuviel Kaffee gibt


----------



## Pulchi (8. April 2006)

*AW: Magierquest*

Hallo,
ich bin erfolgreich in der Magiergilde, und muss nun in eine Höhle.
Da ist so eine Art Schloß, in der Höhle, das sich nur mit Magie öffnen lääst.
An den Seiten sind so Inschriften, die ein anderer für mich übersetzen kann.
Die Inschriften deuten auf verschiedene Zauber hin.
Nur ich hab keine Ahnung was ich da machen soll..
Ich weiß leider den Namen der Quest nicht, aber es ist die 3te Quest, nach dem ich alle Einschreiben erhalten habe.


----------



## WiesokeinLeerzeichen (8. April 2006)

*AW: Oblivion Tore*



			
				Senor_Stompy am 08.04.2006 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ich das Oblivion Tor von Kvatch geschlossen habe, tauchen überall neue Oblivion Tore auf.
> Sind die auch Teil der Hauptquest? Kann ich die Tore betreten und schliessen ohne konkreten Auftrag oder soll ich warten, bis ich im Hauptquest weit genug fortgeschritten bin und einen Auftrag für das Schliessen der Tore erhalte?
> Sind die verschiedenen Oblivion Tore also Teil der Hauptquest oder nicht und spielt es eine Rolle, wann ich welches Tor schliesse?
> 
> Danke für die Hilfe.


würde mich auchmal interessieren... ich hab schon eins von den neu auftauchenden toren geschlossen, ist das schlimm?


----------



## Dorftrootel (8. April 2006)

*AW: Oblivion Tore*



			
				WiesokeinLeerzeichen am 08.04.2006 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Senor_Stompy am 08.04.2006 17:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DIe Tore die sich öffnen köntn ihr ohne schlechtes Gewissen alle schließen   

Aber nochmal zu meiner Frage: Was muss ich am Dunkelen Spalt machen (die Q dder Magiergilde)?


----------



## FetterKasten (8. April 2006)

*AW: Gladiator und Haus Frage*



			
				FetterKasten am 08.04.2006 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> ich mag jetzt gladiator werden um an geld zu kommen. hab schon ein paar kämpfe geschafft und wollte mal fragen wie viel kämpfe es da insgesamt gibt?
> 
> von dem geld mag ich mir dann das haus im hafenviertel kaufen, damit ich da meine überflüssigen aber trotzdem wertvollen sachen lagern kann, die ich nicht mehr mit mir rumschleppen kann. Lohnt sich die kleine hütte für das geld? die frau die sie verkauft meint ja, dass sich noch irgendein idiot findet der das kauft???
> 
> THX


hallo kann mir niemand helfen?


----------



## LowriderRoxx (8. April 2006)

*AW: Magierquest*



			
				Pulchi am 08.04.2006 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich bin erfolgreich in der Magiergilde, und muss nun in eine Höhle.
> Da ist so eine Art Schloß, in der Höhle, das sich nur mit Magie öffnen lääst.
> An den Seiten sind so Inschriften, die ein anderer für mich übersetzen kann.
> ...


Nacheinander Feuer, Blitz, Magicka verringern, Magicka erhöhen auf die große Säule in der Mitte sprechen. Bin mir mit der Reihenfolge allerdings nicht sicher, ist schon bisl her. Mindestens drei der vier nötigen Sprüche befinden sich als Rollen in der Kiste neben dem Übersetzer.


----------



## Kobleano (8. April 2006)

*Kämpferquest*

Hy

Also ich hab ein Problem beim 2. Auftrag der Kämpferguilde. Ich muss das Haus "Qualitätswaren von Laurrence" (oder irgendwie so) finden. Doch wo ist das Haus? In Anvil?


----------



## WiesokeinLeerzeichen (8. April 2006)

*AW: Kämpferquest*



			
				Kobleano am 08.04.2006 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Hy
> 
> Also ich hab ein Problem beim 2. Auftrag der Kämpferguilde. Ich muss das Haus "Qualitätswaren von Laurrence" (oder irgendwie so) finden. Doch wo ist das Haus? In Anvil?


ich weiß es zwar nicht, aber generell kannst du den quest einfach aktiv schalten und dann sind die grade aktuell wichtigen orte auf der karte und auf deinem kompass markiert


----------



## fragee (8. April 2006)

*Diebesgilde - Der große Raub*

Hoi

Ich bin für die Diebesgilde gerade bei der Großer-Raub-Quest, und stehe derzeit an. Ich bin in dem Raum, wo mein Alter Ego auf einmal sagt "Ich stehe auf einer Druckplatte und am anderen Ende des Raums öffnet sich ein Schlüsselloch". Ich find da aber nichts, ich weiß ja nicht mal welches Ende gemeint ist ^^ und ich kann mich nicht mit dem Rettungspfeil ausrüsten.
Also? Wo gehts weiter?


----------



## Dorftrootel (8. April 2006)

*AW: Dunkler Spalt - Magiergilden Quest*



			
				Dorftrootel am 08.04.2006 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab von der Magiergilde die Q bekommen zum "Dunklen Spalt" zu gehen. Ich hab aber absolut keine Ahnung was ich da machen soll - es passiert nämlich einfach nichts. Laut Kompass soll ich auch nicht in die Höhle rein sonder beim Altar stehen.Aber innerhalb von 2Tagen die ich davor geqwartet habe hat sich nichts getan



Sry dass ich sooft Frage - aber weiß keiner Rat? Ich will endlich mal bei der Magiergilde voran kommen.

Btw: Gibts auch die möglichkeit rüstungen mit mehr als nur einem Attribut zu verzaubern?


----------



## Dorftrootel (8. April 2006)

*AW: Dunkler Spalt - Magiergilden Quest*



			
				Dorftrootel am 08.04.2006 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab von der Magiergilde die Q bekommen zum "Dunklen Spalt" zu gehen. Ich hab aber absolut keine Ahnung was ich da machen soll - es passiert nämlich einfach nichts. Laut Kompass soll ich auch nicht in die Höhle rein sonder beim Altar stehen.Aber innerhalb von 2Tagen die ich davor geqwartet habe hat sich nichts getan



Sry dass ich sooft Frage - aber weiß keiner Rat? Ich will endlich mal bei der Magiergilde voran kommen.

Btw: Gibts auch die möglichkeit rüstungen mit mehr als nur einem Attribut zu verzaubern?


----------



## Norminat (8. April 2006)

*Gildenfrage +Schwirikeitsgrad*

Hallo da draussen in Cyrodiil
Ich hab mal ne frage was Gilden betrifft, ich bin der MAgiergielde beigetreten und eines abend spricht mich der aus der Assasineng. an. Meine Frage wäre ob man auch in 2 Gilden sein kan??
Und ist es normal das nach dem Kvatch überrant wurde das plötzlich alle Feinde übermässig stark sind? ich hab plötlich ziemliche probleme, und vorhin waren die gegner mehr oder weniger einfach..


----------



## Hyperhorn (8. April 2006)

*AW: Gildenfrage +Schwirikeitsgrad*



			
				Norminat am 08.04.2006 22:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo da draussen in Cyrodiil
> Ich hab mal ne frage was Gilden betrifft, ich bin der MAgiergielde beigetreten und eines abend spricht mich der aus der Assasineng. an. Meine Frage wäre ob man auch in 2 Gilden sein kan??
> Und ist es normal das nach dem Kvatch überrant wurde das plötzlich alle Feinde übermässig stark sind? ich hab plötlich ziemliche probleme, und vorhin waren die gegner mehr oder weniger einfach..


Man kann in mehreren Gilden sein.
Die Gegner werden immer stärker, je mächtiger dein Charakter ist. Mit Level 15 trifft man auf viel härtere Brocken als mit Level 5. Wenn du beim Aufstieg aber nur kampf-unrelevante Sachen wie Persönlichkeit steigerst, bekommst du langfristig ein Problem. (Ich nehme mal an, dass du durch die Kvatch-Käpfe aufgestiegen bist.) Ansonsten kannst du ja einfach im Optionsmenü die Schwierigkeit etwas reduzieren.


----------



## Kobleano (8. April 2006)

*AW: Magierquest*



			
				LowriderRoxx am 08.04.2006 19:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Pulchi am 08.04.2006 19:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das war nicht das Problem doch es hat sich erledigt.
Doch jetzt muss ich für eine Frau Ektoplasma auftreiben. Wo bekommt man das? Man kann es doch von der Überresten von den Geister entnehmen oder?


----------



## Hyperhorn (8. April 2006)

*AW: Gladiator und Haus Frage*



			
				FetterKasten am 08.04.2006 19:40 schrieb:
			
		

> FetterKasten am 08.04.2006 15:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hilfe kommt sofort.   
Die Arena-Ränge (aufsteigend):
Pit Dog (Kampfhund), Brawler (Schläger), Bloodletter (Bluvergießer), Myrmidon, Hero (Held), Champion (Meister) und Grand Champion (Großmeister)
Für jeden Aufstieg muss man AFAIK 3 Kämpfe absolvieren, außer beim Aufstieg zum Großmeister. Da reicht 1 Kampf.

Das Haus im Hafenviertel ist nur eine Hütte (ich habs mir heute gekauft   ), aber kann -wie andere Häuser auch- mit Schränken, Kisten, Bildern etc. erweitert werden. 2500 Gold sind ein fairer Preis, man "lebt" ja auch nicht wirklich drin.    Sachen deponieren und schlafen geht auf jeden Fall. Schönere Häuser gibt es in anderen Städten, z.B. Skingrad (kostet aber auch mehr und erfordert Ansehen).


----------



## Pulchi (9. April 2006)

*AW: Magiergilde*

Ich habe mal eine Frage:
Was war eigentlich eure höchste Belohnung bei der Magiergilde, nach Abschließen einer Aufgabe?


thx Pulchi


----------



## fragee (9. April 2006)

*AW: Diebesgilde - Der große Raub*

Hoi

Ich bin für die Diebesgilde gerade bei der Großer-Raub-Quest, und stehe derzeit an. Ich bin in dem Raum, wo mein Alter Ego auf einmal sagt "Ich stehe auf einer Druckplatte und am anderen Ende des Raums öffnet sich ein Schlüsselloch". Ich find da aber nichts, ich weiß ja nicht mal welches Ende gemeint ist ^^ und ich kann mich nicht mit dem Rettungspfeil ausrüsten.
Also? Wo gehts weiter? 

*push weil ich hilfe brauch   *


----------



## ErzmagierRaistlin (9. April 2006)

*AW: Magiergilde*



			
				Pulchi am 09.04.2006 09:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mal eine Frage:
> Was war eigentlich eure höchste Belohnung bei der Magiergilde, nach Abschließen einer Aufgabe?
> 
> Ich bin mittlerweile Oberhaupt der Magiergilde, Belohnungen im Sinn von Geld bzw wertvollen Gegenständen gibt es nicht. Beim letzten Aufstieg bekommt man einen Fernkampfzauber beigebracht, der ist eigentlich ganz nützlich. Ansonsten eben die verschiedenen Kleidungsstücke, Lehrlingsgewand und Gewand des Beschwörers.
> ...


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (9. April 2006)

*AW: Gladiator und Haus Frage*



			
				Hyperhorn am 08.04.2006 22:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Schönere Häuser gibt es in anderen Städten, z.B. *Skingrad* (kostet aber auch mehr und erfordert Ansehen).



Da hab ich irgend nen problem es zu kaufen.. und zwar der Orc ders verkauft, liegt bei mir auf wundersamer weiße tot unter der Brücke die Richtung Schloss führt, aufm selben Fleck liegen noch 2 andere leutz rum, ein Wachhauptmann und noch irgend nen Bürger.. da weiß nich einer reinzufällig nen Rat?


----------



## HanFred (9. April 2006)

*AW: Gladiator und Haus Frage*



			
				GeBlItZdInGsT am 09.04.2006 11:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Hyperhorn am 08.04.2006 22:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pech gehabt, da hilft wohl nur cheaten (figuren über den editor neu einfügen oder so).
die wurden wohl mal von einem vieh oder einem mythic dawn - anhänger gemeuchelt, als du in der nähe warst, aber du hast es vielleicht nicht mitbekommen.


----------



## FuerstderNazgul (9. April 2006)

*AW: Dunkler Spalt - Magiergilden Quest*



			
				Dorftrootel am 08.04.2006 22:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Dorftrootel am 08.04.2006 17:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du musst ca. um 11 Uhr Nachts am Spalt sein du musst dich irgendwo verstecken am besten direkt über dem Höhlen Eingang, um 12 sollte dann ein Licht auf den Altar scheinen dann musst du warten bis ein Totenbeschwörer kommt.


----------



## knurpsel123 (9. April 2006)

*AW: Dunkler Spalt - Magiergilden Quest*

hi, 

ich hab mal ne frage....

Am ende der Magiergilde bringt sich der typ da ja um und sagt das er mich nun zum Erzmagier fördert. 
Wenn ich aber nun nachgucke bin ich noch immer ein normaler magier, ist das normal ?


----------



## Vittra (9. April 2006)

*AW: Dunkler Spalt - Magiergilden Quest*



			
				knurpsel123 am 09.04.2006 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> ich hab mal ne frage....
> 
> ...



Hast du schon 



Spoiler



Mannimarco gekillt


? Danach wird man befördert.


----------



## knurpsel123 (9. April 2006)

*AW: Dunkler Spalt - Magiergilden Quest*



			
				Vittra am 09.04.2006 13:16 schrieb:
			
		

> knurpsel123 am 09.04.2006 13:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ne noch net, achso dann weis ich bescheid. 
Aber ich hatte extra nochmal neu geladen um den text nochmal genau zu lesen aber da steht drin das man erzmagier wird wenn er sich umbringt...
also is es warscheinlich ein bug..
aber es is ja auch egal

THX!!!


----------



## WiesokeinLeerzeichen (9. April 2006)

*Daedra-Aktrefakt für Herrn Martin*

Hi! 
ich soll, nachdem ich den schrein von sonstsnochwas gesäubert habe um xraxas mysterium zu bekommen, für den hernn martin im wolkenherrscher tempel ein daedra arktefakt besorgen.
ich hab auch schon den skellettschlüssel, aber den würde ich aus verständlichen gründen nur äußerst ungern weggeben.
wo gibt es denn noch andere artefakte? kennt sich da jemand aus?


----------



## HanFred (9. April 2006)

*AW: Daedra-Aktrefakt für Herrn Martin*



			
				WiesokeinLeerzeichen am 09.04.2006 13:48 schrieb:
			
		

> wo gibt es denn noch andere artefakte? kennt sich da jemand aus?


azuras schrein. viel spass mit den irrlichtern!   *g*
es gibt eigentlich ne menge solche schreine. und in allen orten leute, die dir ihre position auf der karte verraten (musst aber noch selber hin, solange du da noch nicht warst).
aber muss man für das artefakt nicht sogar zu azuras schrein? oder kann man jedes beliebige artefakt bringen? ich hab ihm jedenfalls das von azura gebracht.


----------



## Neawoulf (9. April 2006)

*AW: Ab ins Bild*



			
				olstyle am 02.04.2006 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir mal wer sagen wo ich das von PC-Games so oft genannt Quest finde wo ich einem Maler in seinem Bild helfen muss? Hört sich irgendwie lustig an.
> mfg Olstyle



Das ist in Cheydinhal, hör dich da einfach mal ein wenig nach Gerüchten um. Ein paar Leute dort erzählen dir, dass der Mann von einer Bewohnerin der Stadt verschwunden ist.

Gibt übrigens noch eine ähnliche Quest, allerdings nicht mit einem Bild, sondern mit einer Traumwelt. Fand ich auch sehr gelungen, einfach mal in Leyawiin in der Magiergilde ein wenig umhören.

Gruß
Neawoulf


----------



## michi87 (9. April 2006)

*AW: Ab ins Bild*

ich hab gehört das es einhörner geben soll als reittiere, kann mir evt wer nen tippe geben wo es die viecher gibt ? ^^

hmm aja wer die laufbahn in der kämpfergilde anstrebt sollte mal in der sumpfigen höhle eine gewisse leiche einfügen damit das q weiter geht ( das quest kriegt ihr später wenn ihr verteidiger seid vom rang) TS construcuion set saugen nicht vergessen !! 

grüße


----------



## KONNAITN (9. April 2006)

*AW: Ab ins Bild*



			
				michi87 am 09.04.2006 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm aja wer die laufbahn in der kämpfergilde anstrebt sollte mal in der sumpfigen höhle eine gewisse leiche einfügen damit das q weiter geht ( das quest kriegt ihr später wenn ihr verteidiger seid vom rang) TS construcuion set saugen nicht vergessen !!
> 
> grüße


Verstehe nicht ganz was du meinst. Wozu soll das gut sein? Ich habe keine gewisse Leiche eingefügt und konnte die Quest trotzdem beenden.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (9. April 2006)

*AW: Daedra-Aktrefakt für Herrn Martin*



			
				HanFred am 09.04.2006 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> aber muss man für das artefakt nicht sogar zu azuras schrein? oder kann man jedes beliebige artefakt bringen? ich hab ihm jedenfalls das von azura gebracht.


Azura's Stone ist doch viel zu wertvoll für sowas. Unzerstörbarer Seelenstein, das optimale Mittel um verzauberte Waffen aufzuladen. 
Wie dem auch sei, man muss ihm ein beliebiges Artefakt geben - von mir bekam er Volendrung.


----------



## major-dutch (9. April 2006)

*AW: A Gate To Oblivion*

Wie verhaelt es sich eigentlich mit den Toren? Ich habe jetzt schon 4 weitere gefunden. 3 davon auf ziemlich engem Raum.
Oeffnet sich eine begrenzte Anzahl von Toren oder oeffnen sich immer mehr, solange man die Hauptquest nicht beendet hat?   --md


----------



## KONNAITN (9. April 2006)

*AW: A Gate To Oblivion*



			
				major-dutch am 09.04.2006 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie verhaelt es sich eigentlich mit den Toren? Ich habe jetzt schon 4 weitere gefunden. 3 davon auf ziemlich engem Raum.
> Oeffnet sich eine begrenzte Anzahl von Toren oder oeffnen sich immer mehr, solange man die Hauptquest nicht beendet hat?   --md


Nein, es öffnen sich nicht immer wieder neue. Insgesamt gibt es 16 (jeder Daedra-Prinz hat eine Oblivion Ebene- laut Info auf einem Loadscreen). 
Für meinen Geschmack etwas zu viele. Alle paar Meter so ein verdammter Stimmungsvermieser...


----------



## FuerstderNazgul (9. April 2006)

*dunkele Bruderschaft*

Bin jetzt in der Bruderschaft zum Zuhörer ernannt worden.
Ist das der höchste Rang in der Bruderschaft oder gibts noch was höheres ?


----------



## Thodin_33 (10. April 2006)

*AW: dunkele Bruderschaft*



			
				FuerstderNazgul am 09.04.2006 21:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin jetzt in der Bruderschaft zum Zuhörer ernannt worden.
> Ist das der höchste Rang in der Bruderschaft oder gibts noch was höheres ?



Du bist jetzt der Chef = Zuhörer  Höher geht es nicht. Du kannst einmal in der Woche nach Bravil gehen und von der Mutter der Nacht neue Ziele entgegennehmen und sie in der Zuflucht an die Bruderschaft weiterleiten. Dafür gibts dan 500 Gold (pro Woche wohlgemerkt)...wenn sich das jetzt nicht gelohnt hat^^ Naja man kann ja wenigstens Gildenbrüder mitnehmen, die für einen Kämpfen. Das macht was her.

Ich bin dann noch Arenachampion. Da kann ich einmal in der Woche einen Kampf weranstalten. Wenn ich die Schwerste Option wähle (3 Minotaurenfürsten gegen mich) und den Kampf gewinne gibts 4000 Gold. Und das wie gesagt einmal pro Woche. Das ist schon eher was.

Als Meister der Kämpfergilde kann man monatlich (!!) neue Order an seinen Stellvertreter ausgeben. in diesem Monatsrhymus gibt es dann auch Geld und Items für den Meister (mich). Einen Monat habe ich schon rum (unter der Option Anwerbung/Rekrutierung) und es gab 55 Goldstücke  Jo für den ganzen Monat. Davon mal abgesehen das ein Ingame-Monat so lang ist, das man wohl fast das ganze Spiel durchzocken kann, sind 55 Gold wohl ein Witz. Von den Items, von denen bei der Amteinführung die Rede war gibts keine Spur^^ Also wieso man nun Gildenmeister der Kämpfergilde sein soll weiss ich nicht. Man kann nichtmal Leute wie bei der Bruderschaft mitnehmen.

Dann bin ich noch Graufuchs der Diebesgilde. Die Graufuchskappe ist schon was geniales. Alles Verbrechen die man als Graufuchs begeht, werden seinem Konto gutgeschrieben. Nimmt man die Maske ab, ist man wieder ein normaler Bürger. Das ist mal was feines. Dazu hat die Maske noch grosse Boni auf Schleichen, Leben erkennen und Feder +200 (!!). Nur Schade das es nun ja keine Diebesaufträge mehr gibt. Als Gildenmeister der Diebesgilde (Graufuchs), hat man zwar Zugriff auf das Gildehaus mit ein paar Leuten drin, aber das scheint für nix weiter gut zu sein. Keine Einnahmen, keine AUfträge, keine Helfer..... 

Magiergilde habe ich noch nichtmal angefangen.

Fazit: 

Arenachampion ist am lukrativsten und am schnellsten zu erreichen.  

Chef der Dunklen Bruderschaft bringt zwar mit 500/ Woche kaum was ein, aber dafür kann man Assasinen als Wachen mitnehmen und hat in der Zuflucht Zugriff auf einen Händler mit Ditrichen, Giften und anderen "Zubehör". Ausserdem hat diese Gilde die besten Questrewards zu bieten. Fiese Waffen, fette Ringe, permanente Char-Boni (!) und das wohl beste Pferd im Spiel.

Graufuchs der Diebesgilde bringt erstmal nix, aber wie gehabt hat man Zugriff auf Kopfgeldanullierung, Hehler und Dietriche. Und die Maske is ein nettes Gimmick, wenn auch zu spät, da die grossen Diebstähle nun vorbei sind. 

Chef der Kämpfergilde zu sein bingt nix, soweit ich das sehen kann.....

Dann gibts noch kleinere Gilden: Die Vampirjägergilde und diese Fahrende Ritter-Gilde. Bei den Vampjägern kann man Vampirasche für 250 vertickern. Das lohnt sich besonders am Anfang und in der Mitter des Spiels, wenn man noch keine grossen Einnahmen hat, denn Vampire trifft man dauernd. Als Ritter kann man die Bögen von Schwarzbogen-Banditen verkloppen (für so 100-200). Das es nur sehr wenige von den Kerlen gibt, ist das nix. Man bekommt wenigstens noch zugriff auf die fahrende Ritter-Unterkunft. Das nutze ich manchmal.




PS: Am meisten Spass haben die Illegalen Gilden gemacht. Allen voran die Bruderschaft....


----------



## Leddernilpferd (10. April 2006)

*AW: dunkele Bruderschaft*

kann mir jemand sagen wie man seelensteine aufladen kann.


----------



## WiesokeinLeerzeichen (10. April 2006)

*AW: dunkele Bruderschaft*



			
				Leddernilpferd am 10.04.2006 09:00 schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir jemand sagen wie man seelensteine aufladen kann.


du musst den zauberspruch "seelenfalle" auf ein ziel anwenden und das dann in der angegebenen zeit töten, dann wird die seele in einem seelenstein gefangen und der ilt als aufgeladen.


----------



## richigang (10. April 2006)

*Steine*

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich Perlen, Rubine, Topas etc. verwenden kann?????


----------



## HanFred (10. April 2006)

*AW: Steine*



			
				richigang am 10.04.2006 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich Perlen, Rubine, Topas etc. verwenden kann?????


kann man die verwenden? ich verkauf die nur.


----------



## Leddernilpferd (10. April 2006)

*AW: dunkele Bruderschaft*



			
				WiesokeinLeerzeichen am 10.04.2006 10:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Leddernilpferd am 10.04.2006 09:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




danke


----------



## Pc-Outlaw (10. April 2006)

*Gestapelte Gegenstände*

Ist es eigentlich noch möglich einzelne Gegenstände von einem Stapel zu trennen ohne das Menü mit dem Schieberegler benutzen zu müssen bzw. alle Gegenstände eines Stapels auf einmal aufzunehmen?

Gruß

PcO


----------



## Ice-ms (10. April 2006)

*Fernsteuerung?*

Hallo Leute,
Ich bin gerade in einer Höhle, auf der Karte heisst sie "Nenalata"
Ist gegenüber Bravil (auf der anderen Seite des Flußes)
In der Höhle sind unmengen an Goldstücken. es gibt um die 20 truhen in denen immer so um die 30-60 Goldstücke liegen. Doch es laufen viele Sklette herum, die aber mit einem Schleich Angriff leicht zu schlagen sind. 
Am "Ende" der Höhle liegen so komische Steine rum. 2 Steine sind jeweil 1000 Goldstücke Wert.  In diesm Raum sind auch keine Gegner!
Nun mein problem. 
In diesem hoffentlich letzten raum befindet sich eine treppe.
Doch ich bekomme immer die Meldung " Diese Treppe wird per Fernsteuerung gesenkt"
Ich kann in diesem Raum nicht finden, was wie ein hebel oder sonstiges aussieht. Ich hoffe dass einer von euch schon mal dort war und es gelöst hat  

Mfg. Ice


----------



## richigang (10. April 2006)

*Hauptquest : Spione*

Hi Leute,
Ich habe ein Problem bei der Hauptquest Spione
Ich habe diese Jearl schon getötet  und ich war auch schon in ihrem Haus und habe die Befehle von ihr gefunden!!!
Nun mein Problem mir fehlt noch ein Spion!!!I Wie kann ich den finden????
Ich habe schon die ganze Stadt abgeklappert und kann den Spion einfach nicht finden!!!!  
Bitte!!! Kann mir jemand helfen???


----------



## KONNAITN (10. April 2006)

*AW: Hauptquest : Spione*



			
				richigang am 10.04.2006 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> Ich habe ein Problem bei der Hauptquest Spione
> Ich habe diese Jearl schon getötet  und ich war auch schon in ihrem Haus und habe die Befehle von ihr gefunden!!!
> Nun mein Problem mir fehlt noch ein Spion!!!I Wie kann ich den finden????
> ...


Bist du sicher dass du noch einen Spion finden musst und nicht gleich mit den Befehlen zum Wolkenherrscher Tempel zurückkehren kannst? 
Weil eigentlich müsstest du den Spion in Jearl's Haus ja schon erledigt haben, da der den Schlüssel zu ihrem Keller hat wo ihre Befehle liegen.
Und mit der Übergabe der Befehle an Jeauffre endet die Quest.


----------



## Schmudi (10. April 2006)

*AW: Hauptquest : Spione*



			
				KONNAITN am 10.04.2006 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> richigang am 10.04.2006 14:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hatte auch dieses problem. hab auch die ganze umgebung abgesucht und nichts gefunden. dann hab ich später noch einmal das geheimlager der spione betreten und plötzlich war der 2. spion da.


ich hab auch noch ne frage: kann mir einer sagen, mit wem das ich sprechen muss, wenn ich ein haus in der hauptstadt kaufen möchte?


----------



## veilchen (10. April 2006)

*AW: Seelen einfangen*



			
				Leddernilpferd am 10.04.2006 09:00 schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir jemand sagen wie man seelensteine aufladen kann.



Moinsen

Habe in einer Ruine gegen eine Kriegerin gekämpft und die hat so ein Schwert, nennt sich "Umbra", des hat den magischen effekt mirt den seelen einfangen!

Gruß

veichen

P.S. die Ruine war südlich der kaiserstadt am gegenüberliegenden ufer.


----------



## knurpsel123 (10. April 2006)

*AW: Seelen einfangen*

Ich bin Erzmagier und hab ja diese Truhe in meinem Zimmer. Wenn ich nun eine Pflanze z.B. darein lege und 24 stunden warte sollten ja eigendlich mehr davon da sein oder ?

irgendwie tut sich da bei mir nichts?

BRAUCHE HILFE !!!


----------



## richigang (10. April 2006)

*AW: Hauptquest : Spione*

Ich habe den Kellerschlüssel komischerweise in Jearls Leiche gefunden!!!
Als ich Jearls Haus betrat war da niemand!!!!
Ist das normalerweise so das man den zweiten Spion in Jearls Haus findet???
Vielleicht ein Bug oder so????
Naja ich probier es einfach nochmal!!!

Danke für deine Antwort!!!
Mfg richigang


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (10. April 2006)

*Dunkle Bruderschaft - Verwandte*

hab mal wieder nen problemchen..
ich wurde beauftragt die Familie Draconis zu töten, was mir bis auf Caelia (Leywjjn) gelungen ist.. unf zwar gehört die ja zu Kaiserlichen Legion, auch wenn ich sie absolut ohne Zeugen töte.. nämlich in der Herberger der drei Schwestern (so änlich), in nem seperaten Raum sitzt die ja... bekomm ich trozdem nen Kopfgeld, auch wenn ich mich von der Seite anschleiche und sie mit einem Schlag töte, womit sie mich ja eigentlich nicht sieht, hab ich trozdem Kopfgeld, und zwar soviel dass mir dan die Wachen hinterennen... bei kleiner Beträge kommt es manchmal vor, dass die Wachen mir nicht nachrennen, sondern erst mich auf mein Verbechen ansprechen, wenn ich sie ganz normal ansprechen...
kann ich die irgendwie ohne jegliches Kopfgeld töten?


Edit: Ich wollte noch was wissen.. ich war zwar noch nicht in nem Oblivion Tor, hab aber gehört, (im RL   ) dass sobald ich in dem Tor in Kvatch drinne war öffnen sich dan "tausend" andere, gibts dan für jedes einzelne Tor ne Quest oder hat das dan eigentlich irgendeine auswirkung wenn ich die Obliviontore ohne Quest schliesse, also das diese dan grad für "Just4Fun" dastehn?


----------



## cipher2006 (11. April 2006)

*Kvatch Hauptmission "Martin finden"*

Hi !

Also habe folgendes Problem:
Ich soll den Martin zur "Weyron-Priorei" bringen. Ich habe dieses gesamte Schloss gesäubert und diese Leiche da hinten im letzten Raum gefunden, seinen Ring genommen und ihn an den Anführer weitergeleitet. Wenn ich ihn jetzt anquatsche, was ich laut grünem Pfeil auf der Karte tun soll, kommt nur ein Text, aber ich hör ihn diesen nicht sprechen und kurz darauf bin ich aus dem Chat Menü wieder raus... Ich weiß nicht was ich da jetzt machen soll, hab erstmal andere Quests gemacht und mich ein bisschen durch die Weltgeschichte gemetzelt !   

PLS NEED HELP


----------



## Killtech (11. April 2006)

*AW: Dunkle Bruderschaft - Verwandte*



			
				GeBlItZdInGsT am 10.04.2006 20:59 schrieb:
			
		

> hab mal wieder nen problemchen..
> ich wurde beauftragt die Familie Draconis zu töten, was mir bis auf Caelia (Leywjjn) gelungen ist.. unf zwar gehört die ja zu Kaiserlichen Legion, auch wenn ich sie absolut ohne Zeugen töte.. nämlich in der Herberger der drei Schwestern (so änlich), in nem seperaten Raum sitzt die ja... bekomm ich trozdem nen Kopfgeld, auch wenn ich mich von der Seite anschleiche und sie mit einem Schlag töte, womit sie mich ja eigentlich nicht sieht, hab ich trozdem Kopfgeld, und zwar soviel dass mir dan die Wachen hinterennen... bei kleiner Beträge kommt es manchmal vor, dass die Wachen mir nicht nachrennen, sondern erst mich auf mein Verbechen ansprechen, wenn ich sie ganz normal ansprechen...
> kann ich die irgendwie ohne jegliches Kopfgeld töten?


Ich denke die Sache mit dem Kopfgeld gehört nach dem Mord automatisch zur Quest dazu. Hab es damals auch auf alle möglichen Arten probiert, jedoch ohne Erfolg. Sehe da aber kein großes Problem, da das Kopfgeld nach dem Mord  nur bei ca. 1000 Goldstücken liegt. Da kann man sich einfach mal schnappen lassen, und die Geldstrafe bezahlen.



> Ich wollte noch was wissen.. ich war zwar noch nicht in nem Oblivion Tor, hab aber gehört, (im RL   ) dass sobald ich in dem Tor in Kvatch drinne war öffnen sich dan "tausend" andere, gibts dan für jedes einzelne Tor ne Quest oder hat das dan eigentlich irgendeine auswirkung wenn ich die Obliviontore ohne Quest schliesse, also das diese dan grad für "Just4Fun" dastehn?


Es gibt unheimliche viele dieser Oblivion-Tore, die bis zum Abschluss der Hauptquest immer wieder erscheinen. Einige von ihnen sind mit Quests verknüpft (afaik nur drei oder vier), alle anderen hingegen sind zum Leveln und Items sammeln gedacht.

MfG, Killtech


----------



## Thodin_33 (11. April 2006)

*AW: Dunkle Bruderschaft - Verwandte*



			
				GeBlItZdInGsT am 10.04.2006 20:59 schrieb:
			
		

> hab mal wieder nen problemchen..
> ich wurde beauftragt die Familie Draconis zu töten, was mir bis auf Caelia (Leywjjn) gelungen ist.. unf zwar gehört die ja zu Kaiserlichen Legion, auch wenn ich sie absolut ohne Zeugen töte.. nämlich in der Herberger der drei Schwestern (so änlich), in nem seperaten Raum sitzt die ja... bekomm ich trozdem nen Kopfgeld, auch wenn ich mich von der Seite anschleiche und sie mit einem Schlag töte, womit sie mich ja eigentlich nicht sieht, hab ich trozdem Kopfgeld, und zwar soviel dass mir dan die Wachen hinterennen... bei kleiner Beträge kommt es manchmal vor, dass die Wachen mir nicht nachrennen, sondern erst mich auf mein Verbechen ansprechen, wenn ich sie ganz normal ansprechen...
> kann ich die irgendwie ohne jegliches Kopfgeld töten?



Hier empfielt sich eine Mitgliedschaft in der Diebesgilde, da kann man ja Kopfgelder verschwinden lassen...für eine Gebühr. So habe ich das gemacht. Da die Tante zur Stadwache gehört, lässt sich das kopfgeld nicht vermeiden, da es unabhängig davonerhoben wird, ob jemand den Mord sieht.

Ausser man ist Graufuchs der Diebesgilde. Setzt man die Kappe auf, ist man maskiert und alle bösen Taten gehen auf das Konto von Graufuchs. Setzt man die Maske wieder ab, ist man ein unschuldiger Bürger.


----------



## speed-fun (11. April 2006)

*AW: Dunkle Bruderschaft - Verwandte*

Ich hab oblivion erst seit kurzem angefangen und hab ne frage:

Bei der dunklen bruderschaft am Ende muss man alle töten die in der zuflucht sind und dann kommt man zur schwarzen hand, der gibt dir als geschenk ein Pferd......blos wo soll das pferd dann sein ???


----------



## WiesokeinLeerzeichen (11. April 2006)

*AW: Dunkle Bruderschaft - Verwandte*



			
				speed-fun am 11.04.2006 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab oblivion erst seit kurzem angefangen und hab ne frage:
> 
> Bei der dunklen bruderschaft am Ende muss man alle töten die in der zuflucht sind und dann kommt man zur schwarzen hand, der gibt dir als geschenk ein Pferd......blos wo soll das pferd dann sein ???


vor dem eingang dieser höhle, in der lucien auf dich wartet steht es normalerweise. ich musste auch erst etwas suchen, da ich durch den bauj nach draußen gekommen bin, aber es stand da


----------



## speed-fun (11. April 2006)

*AW: Dunkle Bruderschaft - Verwandte*



			
				WiesokeinLeerzeichen am 11.04.2006 12:39 schrieb:
			
		

> speed-fun am 11.04.2006 11:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



k, thx ich werd sofort mal suchen


----------



## stevetheman (11. April 2006)

*Gildenbeitritt*

kann mir bitte wer helfen, brauch hilfe bei den Gilden.

bin jetzt bei der Magiergilde, will aber noch zur Dunklen Bruderschaft.
hab gehört/gelesen/usw. das man einen Unschuldigen töten muss, das man dann eine Einladung in der Nacht beim Schlafen kriegt - bis jetzt passt alles nur: die Einladung is von der Diebesgilde. 

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, thx. 

stevetheman


----------



## ziegenbock (11. April 2006)

*AW: Dunkle Bruderschaft - Verwandte*



> Es gibt unheimliche viele dieser Oblivion-Tore, die bis zum Abschluss der Hauptquest immer wieder erscheinen. Einige von ihnen sind mit Quests verknüpft (afaik nur drei oder vier), alle anderen hingegen sind zum Leveln und Items sammeln gedacht.
> 
> MfG, Killtech



ich denke, es gibt nur 16 stück davon (laut dem ladebildschirm). was stimmt den nun? habe bis jetzt 12 gefunden.


----------



## Schmudi (11. April 2006)

*Hauskauf*

Hi

kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das freistehende haus im hafenviertel der kaiserstadt kaufen kann? ich muss wohl eine bestimmte person darauf anspechen oder wie?   

thx for help


----------



## Thodin_33 (11. April 2006)

*AW: Gildenbeitritt*



			
				stevetheman am 11.04.2006 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir bitte wer helfen, brauch hilfe bei den Gilden.
> 
> bin jetzt bei der Magiergilde, will aber noch zur Dunklen Bruderschaft.
> hab gehört/gelesen/usw. das man einen Unschuldigen töten muss, das man dann eine Einladung in der Nacht beim Schlafen kriegt - bis jetzt passt alles nur: die Einladung is von der Diebesgilde.
> ...



Wenn du einen Unschuldigen tötest (meldung: unbekannte Mächte habe das zu Kenntniss genommen oder so) erscheint bei einer der nächsten Nachtruhen Sprecher Lucien LaChance der Bruderschaft und wirbt dich an. Falls nicht...Bug?


----------



## Killtech (11. April 2006)

*AW: Dunkle Bruderschaft - Verwandte*



			
				ziegenbock am 11.04.2006 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> > Es gibt unheimliche viele dieser Oblivion-Tore, die bis zum Abschluss der Hauptquest immer wieder erscheinen. Einige von ihnen sind mit Quests verknüpft (afaik nur drei oder vier), alle anderen hingegen sind zum Leveln und Items sammeln gedacht.
> >
> > MfG, Killtech
> 
> ...


Es gibt ein Vielfaches davon, wie diese Karte beweist. Hab darauf mal alle markiert und gezählt, und es sind erstaunliche 50 Tore dabei herausgekommen. 

MfG, Killtech


----------



## Ice-ms (11. April 2006)

*Noch ein Bug bei der Diebesgilde?*

Hallo,
Ich muss für die Diebesgilde, genauer für Adharji, einen Ring der Gräfin klauen.
Ich habe den Ring geklaut, und es kam die Nachricht, Du hast den Ring nun suche Adharji auf um deine Belohnung abzu kassieren.
Wenn ich aber zu Adharji gehe, mit ihr spreche kann ich nur auswählen, A... wollte den Ring verkaufen oder Ich habe ihn noch nicht.
Dann nehme ich . A... wollte den Ring verkaufen, dann bekomme ich die Meldung "Quest aktualisiert" Darin steht, dass sie mit dem Ring de Gräfin "bespitzelt" udn dass ich die doppelte Belohnung bekomme. 
Doch ich habe aber die Ringe, der Grüne Pfeil zeigt auch genau in das Haus von ihr.
Ich weiss nich was ich m achen soll. Das komische ist, ich habe 2 Ringe in meinem Inventar. Einer wird als geklaut angezeigt, und einer nicht.
Ein Bug oder hab ich was vergessen?

Mfg.


----------



## Killtech (11. April 2006)

*AW: Hauskauf*



			
				Schmudi am 11.04.2006 16:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das freistehende haus im hafenviertel der kaiserstadt kaufen kann? ich muss wohl eine bestimmte person darauf anspechen oder wie?
> 
> thx for help


Geh einfach in das Marktviertel der Kaiserstadt, und such das Geschäft namens "Amt für kaiserlichen Handel" auf. Die Verkäuferin dort ist die richtige Ansprechpartnerin dafür.

Allerdings kann es gut sein, dass du sie erst dazu überreden musst, dir das Haus zu verkaufen. (Stichwort: Minigame)

MfG, Killtech


----------



## ErzmagierRaistlin (11. April 2006)

*AW: Magiergilde*

Servus, ich bin Oberhaupt der Magiergilde, da ich Oberhaupt bin, kann ich eine Zutat in die Kiste im Turm der geheimen Universität legen und dann so die sich angeblich verfielfachen??!! Bei mir funktioniert das irgendwie nicht!!
Da ich ja jez Oberhaupt der Gilde bin, gehören ja auch die Gemächer mir, ich nutze da die Schränke und die Scheisse ist, dass ich in dem einen Schrank meine Stäbe aufbewahrt habe, und als ich wieder einen dazu tun wollte, war davon gar nix mehr drin nur noch so 5 so billige Klamotten die ich da am Anfang raushabe damit ich meine gefundenen Schätze dort verwahren kann!!! Da stimmt doch was net das des einfach weg ist?????
So und zu guter letzt würd mich mal interessieren wo ich anständige magische Gegenstände kaufen kann?????
Hab jede Menge Kohle, kann sie aber nicht ausgeben!!!


----------



## Otanawabaku (11. April 2006)

*DaedraQuest*

Ich soll mich von einem Paladin töten lassen durch einen VERFLUCHTEN STREITKOLBEN. Ich habe nicht den geringsten Schimmer wie ich dem Typ den Streitkolben geben soll. Ich hatte gelesen das ich den Kolben ihn vor die Füße werfen soll aber ich habe keinen Plan wie das funktioniert. Hat einer einen Tip???


----------



## KONNAITN (11. April 2006)

*AW: DaedraQuest/ Verfluchter Streitkolben*



			
				Otanawabaku am 11.04.2006 20:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich soll mich von einem Paladin töten lassen durch einen VERFLUCHTEN STREITKOLBEN. Ich habe nicht den geringsten Schimmer wie ich dem Typ den Streitkolben geben soll. Ich hatte gelesen das ich den Kolben ihn vor die Füße werfen soll aber ich habe keinen Plan wie das funktioniert. Hat einer einen Tip???


Falls du es noch nicht getan hast sprichst du seine Nachbarn auf seine tote Frau an, wo du erfährst, dass er jeden Tag zu ihrem Grab geht. Zurück zu seiner  Hütte, da wartest du ein Stündchen bis er rauskommt, folgst ihm zum Grab, wirfst ihm den Streitkolben vor die Beine und greifst ihn an. (ich war selbst überrascht darüber dass er ihn aufhebt.)


----------



## Otanawabaku (11. April 2006)

*AW: DaedraQuest/ Verfluchter Streitkolben*



			
				KONNAITN am 11.04.2006 20:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Otanawabaku am 11.04.2006 20:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Frage ist, wie werfe ich ihm das Ding vor die Füsse?????


----------



## KONNAITN (11. April 2006)

*AW: DaedraQuest/ Verfluchter Streitkolben*



			
				Otanawabaku am 11.04.2006 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage ist, wie werfe ich ihm das Ding vor die Füsse?????


Du stellst dich vor ihn und entfernst den Kolben einfach aus dem Inventar.


----------



## ziegenbock (11. April 2006)

*AW: Dunkle Bruderschaft - Verwandte*



			
				Killtech am 11.04.2006 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> ziegenbock am 11.04.2006 15:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kann es sein, das die tore an zufälligen stellen erscheinen. weil ich schon tore gefunden habe, die nicht auf der karte eingezeichnet sind. oder ist die karte nicht komplett?


----------



## Killtech (11. April 2006)

*AW: Dunkle Bruderschaft - Verwandte*



			
				ziegenbock am 11.04.2006 20:29 schrieb:
			
		

> kann es sein, das die tore an zufälligen stellen erscheinen. weil ich schon tore gefunden habe, die nicht auf der karte eingezeichnet sind. oder ist die karte nicht komplett?


Ja, viele Tore werden an zufälligen Orten generiert.

MfG, Killtech


----------



## ziegenbock (11. April 2006)

*AW: Dunkle Bruderschaft - Verwandte*



			
				Killtech am 11.04.2006 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> ziegenbock am 11.04.2006 20:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da du auf der karte mindestens 4 tore nicht markiert hast (soll jetzt keine kritik sein), kann man also davon ausgehen, das es unendlich viele gibt oder wie ist das?


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2006)

*Einstiegsfrage: Wo Kämpfergilde? Oder zuerst Amulett wegbringen?*

Ich hab das game 3 wochen nach bestellung nun endlich auch ( amazon hat nach 12 tagen wegen eines in meiner bestellun nicht lieferbaren artikels die bestellung gesplittet, und just an dem tag war dann oblivion auch erstmal ausverkauft...) - nun hab ich ne kurze einstiegsfrage:

die leute in der kaiserstadt erzählen mir dauernd von der kämpfergilde, und dass die leute suchen. aber wo ist die gilde? auf der geheimuniversitäts-insel kann ich nur in den verkaufsraum der magiergilde, der rest ist dicht...

ist die kämpfergilde woanders? muss ich erst mit jemand bestimmtem sprechen? oder soll ich sogar zuerst das amuelett des kaisers abliefern bevor es weitergeht? 


will das halt wissen, bevor ich mich unnötig auf die reise mache...


----------



## Killtech (12. April 2006)

*AW: Einstiegsfrage: Wo Kämpfergilde? Oder zuerst Amulett wegbringen?*



			
				Herbboy am 12.04.2006 00:25 schrieb:
			
		

> die leute in der kaiserstadt erzählen mir dauernd von der kämpfergilde, und dass die leute suchen. aber wo ist die gilde? auf der geheimuniversitäts-insel kann ich nur in den verkaufsraum der magiergilde, der rest ist dicht...
> 
> ist die kämpfergilde woanders? muss ich erst mit jemand bestimmtem sprechen? oder soll ich sogar zuerst das amuelett des kaisers abliefern bevor es weitergeht?


In der Kaiserstadt sind überhaupt keine Gildenhallen zu finden!

Alle anderen großen Städte wie Skingrad, Cheydinhal, Chorrol, Anvil, usw. haben jeweils welche. Die sind dermaßen groß, und meistens auch noch mit prolligen Fahnen geschmückt, sodass man sie kaum übersehen kann.

MfG, Killtech

PS: Vom Spaßfaktor her ist die Diebes- oder Assassinengilde wesentlich schöner zu spielen. Ist aber eh egal, da du dich theoretisch allen Gilden anschließen kannst.


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2006)

*AW: Einstiegsfrage: Wo Kämpfergilde? Oder zuerst Amulett wegbringen?*



			
				Killtech am 12.04.2006 00:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 12.04.2006 00:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 naja, die leute haben halt immer nur davon geredet... 

d.h. ich soll also zuerst das amulett wegbringen, korrekt?


----------



## Killtech (12. April 2006)

*AW: Einstiegsfrage: Wo Kämpfergilde? Oder zuerst Amulett wegbringen?*



			
				Herbboy am 12.04.2006 01:13 schrieb:
			
		

> d.h. ich soll also zuerst das amulett wegbringen, korrekt?


Merke: "Sollte" und "Müsste" gibt es in diesem Spiel so gut wie nicht... 

Hab mit der Hauptquest erst nach ungefähr 50 Stunden Spielzeit begonnen. Jetzt bin ich bei knappen 100 Stunden und hab vielleicht gerademal ein Drittel davon erledigt. *g* 

MfG, Killtech


----------



## SIr-Simon (12. April 2006)

*Siegelsteine???????????????*

Hab noch ne Frage:
Braucht man die Siegelsteine (die Steine nach dem man ein Oblivion-Tor geschlossen hat) für irgendeine Quest oder kann man sie in Gegenstände einbauen ohne rücksicht zu nehmen?


----------



## HanFred (12. April 2006)

*AW: Siegelsteine???????????????*



			
				SIr-Simon am 12.04.2006 12:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab noch ne Frage:
> Braucht man die Siegelsteine (die Steine nach dem man ein Oblivion-Tor geschlossen hat) für irgendeine Quest oder kann man sie in Gegenstände einbauen ohne rücksicht zu nehmen?


kannst du verwenden. brauchst später einen ganz bestimmten für die hauptquest, den du aber nur im zuge ebendieser hauptquest bekommen kannst.


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2006)

*AW: Einstiegsfrage: Wo Kämpfergilde? Oder zuerst Amulett wegbringen?*



			
				Killtech am 12.04.2006 01:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 12.04.2006 01:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ich weiß, nur könnte es ja sein, dass man erst nach abgabe in diue gilden kommen kann oder so... 



> Hab mit der Hauptquest erst nach ungefähr 50 Stunden Spielzeit begonnen. Jetzt bin ich bei knappen 100 Stunden und hab vielleicht gerademal ein Drittel davon erledigt. *g*
> 
> MfG, Killtech


naja, ich hab in der kasiserstadt halt keinerlei quests gefunden... so auf den ersten "such"... bin auf dem weg zum kloster dann halt in 2 ruinen gegangen und hab ein wenig geplündert 

in einer ruine hat mich ein geist verfolgt, aber nix gemacht... ich dachte, der is da nur als "dekoration", und verletzen konnte ich den auch nicht. plötzlich verlor ich HP, da der geist rumzauberte - im letzten moment hab ich dann nen zauber gefunden, mit dem ich ihn wiederum dann erledigen konnte - 2 stunden spielen wären sonst weg gewesen (hatte nicht gespeichert...). 

is das o.k: bretone, Sternzeichen ähm... ich glaub fürst, mit je 20 bonus auf wille+konstitution, klasse schattenklinge ?


----------



## Stiller_Meister (12. April 2006)

*AW: Einstiegsfrage: Wo Kämpfergilde? Oder zuerst Amulett wegbringen?*

@Herb

beim ersten Char denn ich erstellt hatte hab ich auch in der Kaiserstadt nach Quests gesucht und keine gefunden, da gibts so gut wie keine, geh in andere Städte und laber einfach die Leute an, dann kriegst unweigerlich quests! 

P.S:
Wenn du unbedingt in der Kaiserstadt nen Quest amchen willst, dann übernachte ma im Hafenviertel auf einem der beiden Schiffe!


zu meinem Problem:
hab (endlich) meine Traumkombination gefunden (Bretone, Intelligenz und Weisheit geskillt) und bin der Magiergilde in Bruma beigetreten. Nun soll ich nen Typen names J'skar finden. Gefunden hab ich ihn auch schon (mit geringem Leben entdecken), aber wenn ich ihn anspreche kommt immer nur "Hau ab. Ihr versaut nur alles" (das war jetzt sinngemäß  ) Wenn ich die beiden anderen in der Gilde außer J'skar selber und Questgeberin anquatsche bringt das auch nix.
Sonderlich ist da nur, dass wenn ich J'skar's Kollegen, der mit V anfängt, anspreche, die Gesprächsoption "J'skar" immer wieder golden erscheint und nicht grau, obwohl er immer das gleiche sagt!
Was muss ich tun?


----------



## LPSoldier09 (12. April 2006)

*Frage zur Quest: Mages Gilde Suspension*

Ich habe, ohne dass ich es wusste, etwas von der Magiergilde geklaut und jetzt wollen sie dass ich für die Geheime Universität 20 Drachenbäume und 20 Rotwurz-Blumen sammle.
Wo wachsen diese Pflanzen am meisten oder wo kann ich sie vielleicht kaufen?


----------



## bidi1988 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Hauptquest*



			
				The_Sisko am 25.03.2006 11:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo ich große leere Seelensteine finde??



versuchs mal in den verschiedenen magiergilden! da rennt meistens einer herum der die steine verkauft!


----------



## ziegenbock (12. April 2006)

*AW: Einstiegsfrage: Wo Kämpfergilde? Oder zuerst Amulett wegbringen?*



			
				Herbboy am 12.04.2006 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> 2 stunden spielen wären sonst weg gewesen (hatte nicht gespeichert...).



wenn du eine ruine, höhle oder was auch immer betrittst, wird automatisch gespeichert. und wozu gibt es den die F5-taste?

oder hast du 2 stunden für die eine ruine gebraucht? dann wirst du das spiel nie zu ende spielen


----------



## Mr-DIG (12. April 2006)

*Frage zu der  Chorrol - Gemälde - Quest*

Ich konnte der Täterin nachweisen das sie das Gemälde gestohlen hat.
Meine Frage ist aber wie würdet ihr entscheiden bzw. was wäre für mich am besten?

1. Soll ich die Täterin schützen? Dann bekomme ich von der Gräfin 50 Gold und die Diebin malt mir innerhalb von 3 Wochen ein Portrait von mir. Hat das mal jemand gemacht, passiert da was aufregendes? Hab keine Lust das da dann nix dolles bei raus kommt!

2. Sie überführen, bekomme dann von der Gräfin 300 Gold, einen Topas und darf in den Gemächern der Dieben schlafen!?


----------



## Mr-DIG (12. April 2006)

*AW: Hauptquest*



			
				bidi1988 am 12.04.2006 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> The_Sisko am 25.03.2006 11:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Btw ist das normal das ich in Chorrol als Mitglied in der Magiergilde die Glasschränke knacken kann, erst mal die fetten Seelensteine einstecke, ohne das einer was sagt?


----------



## Firen04 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Hauptquest*

habe ein prob (vielleicht wie viele von hier) mit der q: wo sich geister frei tummeln.
habe es soweit gebracht, dass in meinen logbuch steht ich solle das  haus durchsuchen und nachforschungen anstellen.
aber was nun? der jung benarius ist futsch und im haus finde ich nichts.  

wenn es ein bug ist, dann posted mir bitte einen fix oder dergleichen.

mfg
firen04


----------



## LowriderRoxx (12. April 2006)

*AW: Hauptquest*

Schau mal im Erdgeschoss, am besten auf dem Boden in der Nähe des Schrankes


----------



## perry1965 (12. April 2006)

*Atronach u. Magierfähigkeiten*

Hallo

Ich bin Kaiserlicher u. Sternzeichen Atronach (ich weis ist nicht das beste für Magie). Bin aber jetzt der Magiergilde beigetreten und habe einige Quests gemacht. Habe jetzt einen neuen Schockzauber und andere bekommen.
Wenn ich sie aber einsetzen will, wird mir gesagt, das ich zuwenig Magierfähigkeiten habe.
Wie kann ich meine Magierfähigkeiten erhöhen. Oder ist der Atronach schuld daran. Bin jetzt fast immer beim zaubern mit Feuerbällen, Sprüche, ...  und nichts tut sich.
Was muss ich also tun?

Danke perry


----------



## KONNAITN (12. April 2006)

*AW: Atronach u. Magierfähigkeiten*



			
				perry1965 am 12.04.2006 17:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Ich bin Kaiserlicher u. Sternzeichen Atronach (ich weis ist nicht das beste für Magie). Bin aber jetzt der Magiergilde beigetreten und habe einige Quests gemacht. Habe jetzt einen neuen Schockzauber und andere bekommen.
> Wenn ich sie aber einsetzen will, wird mir gesagt, das ich zuwenig Magierfähigkeiten habe.
> Wie kann ich meine Magierfähigkeiten erhöhen. Oder ist der Atronach schuld daran.


Atronarch ist nicht daran schuld. Dadurch wird nur dein Mana (Magicka) nicht automatisch aufgeladen. Deine Magiefähigkeiten kannst du verbessern indem du beim Upleveln deine Intelligenz erhöhst, wodurch auch dein max. Mana-Wert steigt. -also immer schön Fähigkeiten trainieren und ausüben, die Intelligenz erfordern- dadurch kannst du dann später beim upleveln mehr Zusatzpunkte auf Intelligenz verteilen.


----------



## perry1965 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Atronach u. Magierfähigkeiten*



			
				KONNAITN am 12.04.2006 17:19 schrieb:
			
		

> perry1965 am 12.04.2006 17:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heist das also zb.: Wenn ich Magiefähigkeit 50 brauche, dann muß meine Intelligenz auf 50 sein. 
Ach ja und was brauch ich um diesen Schockzauber den ich auf Felsenwolke oder Wolkenfels oder so ähnlich bekommen habe zu nützen?

perry


----------



## KONNAITN (12. April 2006)

*AW: Atronach u. Magierfähigkeiten*



			
				perry1965 am 12.04.2006 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> KONNAITN am 12.04.2006 17:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, das ist wieder etwas anderes und hat nicht direkt etwas mit deiner Intelligenz zu tun. Sprüche erfordern auch einen gewissen Fähigkeiten-Level in der jeweiligen Magiedisziplin. Also z.B. Zerstörungszauber 50 um sie überhaupt wirken zu können. Das erreichst du indem du oft Zauber der Klasse Zerstörung anwendest. 
Zusätzlich musst du aber auch über genug Mana verfügen um den Spruch überhaupt wirken zu können. 
Es wird also vermutlich noch eine Weile dauern bis du diesen Schockzauber von der Felsenhöhe anwenden kannst, da der ziemlich viel Mana erfordert.


----------



## perry1965 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Atronach u. Magierfähigkeiten*



			
				KONNAITN am 12.04.2006 17:41 schrieb:
			
		

> perry1965 am 12.04.2006 17:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na dann fang ich mal zu zerstören an   

Danke perry


----------



## ziegenbock (12. April 2006)

*AW: Hauptquest*



> Btw ist das normal das ich in Chorrol als Mitglied in der Magiergilde die Glasschränke knacken kann, erst mal die fetten Seelensteine einstecke, ohne das einer was sagt?



ja, man kann als mitglied einer gilde alles mitgehen lassen, was da rumliegt


----------



## edoa (12. April 2006)

*Massig Dietriche und Pferde gesucht! *

Tja ich hab auch schon mein erstes Problem...  1. Wo kann ich auf die schnelle Massi Dietriche auftreiben? Egal was es kostet oder wieviele leute ich abschlachten muss  (Nein ich Cheate nicht, aber ich hab massig Geld...  ) Und wo finde ich am besten ein Pferd? (Ohne das ich eins klauen muss...  ) Währe schön wen ihr meine Fragen beantworten könnt..  

MfG

Edoa


----------



## Mr-DIG (12. April 2006)

*AW: Hauptquest*



			
				ziegenbock am 12.04.2006 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> > Btw ist das normal das ich in Chorrol als Mitglied in der Magiergilde die Glasschränke knacken kann, erst mal die fetten Seelensteine einstecke, ohne das einer was sagt?
> 
> 
> 
> ja, man kann als mitglied einer gilde alles mitgehen lassen, was da rumliegt



Schon klar, ich lasse da immer ziemlich viel mitgehen, aber das ganze teure Zeug liegt doch nicht umsonst verschlossen in den Vitrinen!? 
Z.B. in der Kämpfergilde die coolen Waffen waren alle Nachbauten, war die Mühe also nicht wert. Aber in der Magiergilde war bis jetzt alles echt...


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2006)

*AW: Massig Dietriche und Pferde gesucht! *



			
				edoa am 12.04.2006 19:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja ich hab auch schon mein erstes Problem...  1. Wo kann ich auf die schnelle Massi Dietriche auftreiben? Egal was es kostet oder wieviele leute ich abschlachten muss  (Nein ich Cheate nicht, aber ich hab massig Geld...  ) Und wo finde ich am besten ein Pferd? (Ohne das ich eins klauen muss...  ) Währe schön wen ihr meine Fragen beantworten könnt..
> 
> MfG
> 
> Edoa



also, es gibt nen pferdestall direkt vor den toren chorolls, aber keine ahnung, ob du da ach kaufen kannst. hab es noch nicht probiert.


----------



## Stiller_Meister (12. April 2006)

*AW: Hauptquest*

hm, igrnedwie is der Sammelthread nicht so ganz toll, hab heut Morgen ne Frage geschrieben und im laufe des Tages sind einige Posts dazu gekommen sodass mein Problem nicht mehr auf letzter Seite ist und warscheinlich von keinem Schwein gelesen wird :-/
ich poste es nochma:


> hab (endlich) meine Traumkombination gefunden (Bretone, Intelligenz und Weisheit geskillt) und bin der Magiergilde in Bruma beigetreten. Nun soll ich nen Typen names J'skar finden. Gefunden hab ich ihn auch schon (mit geringem Leben entdecken), aber wenn ich ihn anspreche kommt immer nur "Hau ab. Ihr versaut nur alles" (das war jetzt sinngemäß   ) Wenn ich die beiden anderen in der Gilde außer J'skar selber und Questgeberin anquatsche bringt das auch nix.
> Sonderlich ist da nur, dass wenn ich J'skar's Kollegen, der mit V anfängt, anspreche, die Gesprächsoption "J'skar" immer wieder golden erscheint und nicht grau, obwohl er immer das gleiche sagt!
> Was muss ich tun?


----------



## Shandras (12. April 2006)

*(leider nochmal) Vampirismus heilen*

Sorry dass ich nochmal mit dem leidigen Thema anfangen muss, aber ich krieg die Krise.
Wo bekomme ich die restlichen Utensilien für das Heilmittel her
(6x Knoblauch, 5x Tollkirsche & 2x Blutgras Sprössling)?
Habe mich die letzten 2 Tage im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes totgesucht und nix gefunden (solange es nicht gebraucht wurde, also vor dem Infekt, bin ich immer darüber gestolpert und hab's nie mitgenommen).
Und Händler reden ja nicht mehr mit einem aus Angst vor der Blutspende und die "Verführung des Vampirs" hat bis jetzt 1 einziges Mal funktioniert (von über 100 Versuchen!    )

Wäre also nicht schlecht, wenn mir jemand die genauen Fundorte nennen könnte.

edit: Falls es schon irgendwo genau beschrieben sein sollte, sorry. Wollte aber nicht erstmal die ganzen 76 Seiten durchkauen...


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2006)

*AW: (leider nochmal) Vampirismus heilen*



			
				Shandras am 12.04.2006 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> edit: Falls es schon irgendwo genau beschrieben sein sollte, sorry. Wollte aber nicht erstmal die ganzen 76 Seiten durchkauen...




es gibt sogarnen größeren thread zu vampirismus, evtl. hilf das? http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=362&tid=4565435


----------



## ziegenbock (12. April 2006)

*AW: Hauptquest*



			
				Stiller_Meister am 12.04.2006 19:42 schrieb:
			
		

> hm, igrnedwie is der Sammelthread nicht so ganz toll, hab heut Morgen ne Frage geschrieben und im laufe des Tages sind einige Posts dazu gekommen sodass mein Problem nicht mehr auf letzter Seite ist und warscheinlich von keinem Schwein gelesen wird :-/
> ich poste es nochma:
> 
> 
> ...



wenn die gesprächsoption golden erscheint, er aber nichts anderes sagt, mußt du dein ansehen bei deinem gesprächspartner erhöhen. entweder bestechen mit gold oder halt dieses minigame spielen.


----------



## Deepfall (12. April 2006)

*Quest: Ewiger Ruhestand*

Hi.
wie habt ihr den quest geschafft ohne gesehen zu werden? Jedesmal wenn ich den kerl beim schwimmen mit dem rosen pfeil abschiesse bekomme ich Kopfgeld! Obwohl mich keine wache gesehen hatt! Pls help me!!!


----------



## mitschl (12. April 2006)

Ich wüsste gerne mal, wo man die Karte im Spiel aufruft oder gibt es gar keine?


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2006)

mitschl am 12.04.2006 21:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wüsste gerne mal, wo man die Karte im Spiel aufruft oder gibt es gar keine?


im menü wo du auch das inventar hast musst du unten bei dem balen mit den symbolen waffe usw. ganz rechts klicken, da ist karte und questbcuh usw.


----------



## mitschl (12. April 2006)

*Gegenstände wegwerfen?*

danke erstmal für die antwort. wie kann ich eigentlich die gegenstände die ich net mehr brauche aus meinem inventar entfernen?

X850XT
1 GB Arbeitsspeicher
3200+ hochgetaktet auf 3800+
läuft goud


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2006)

*AW: Gegenstände wegwerfen?*



			
				mitschl am 12.04.2006 21:25 schrieb:
			
		

> danke erstmal für die antwort. wie kann ich eigentlich die gegenstände die ich net mehr brauche aus meinem inventar entfernen?
> 
> X850XT
> 1 GB Arbeitsspeicher
> ...


das wird eigentlich beim ersten mal, wo du zu schwer bist, erklärt: SHIFT-taste gedrückt halten und dann einfach auf den gegenstand klicken.


----------



## Mr-DIG (12. April 2006)

*AW: Frage zu der  Chorrol - Gemälde - Quest*



			
				Mr-DIG am 12.04.2006 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich konnte der Täterin nachweisen das sie das Gemälde gestohlen hat.
> Meine Frage ist aber wie würdet ihr entscheiden bzw. was wäre für mich am besten?
> 
> 1. Soll ich die Täterin schützen? Dann bekomme ich von der Gräfin 50 Gold und die Diebin malt mir innerhalb von 3 Wochen ein Portrait von mir. Hat das mal jemand gemacht, passiert da was aufregendes? Hab keine Lust das da dann nix dolles bei raus kommt!
> ...



Wen es interessiert, habe jetzt mal 3 Wochen rumgegammelt und mir dann mein Gemälde abgeholt. Sie meinte zwar ich könne es in meinem Haus aufhängen, ging aber leider nicht demzufolge kann man sich auf dem Gemälde nicht selbst betrachten (wäre doch ein cooles Easteregg gewesen)!

Immerhin hat das Gemälde einen Wert von 500 Gold, also ist es meiner Meinung nach die bessere Wahl.


----------



## mitschl (12. April 2006)

*Danke*

Vielen Dank. Ich nehme an du spielst schon ein bischen länger als ich


----------



## Moemo (12. April 2006)

*Kann Pferd nicht finden*

Hallo,

ich würde gerne wissen, wo ich dieses Pferd der dunklen Bruderschaft finden kann, dass mir Lachance geschenkt hat. In den Ställen ist immer nur das Pferd von Prior Marborel(?).

MfG,
Moemo


----------



## Freezers (12. April 2006)

*AW: Quest: Zauberstab*

Die Höhle hat am Ende ein Ausgang ,da gehst du durch und siehst schräg rechts einen Saag und dadrinne liegt der zauberstab ,musst aber vorher noch an drei Totenbeschwörer vorbeikommen.


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (12. April 2006)

*AW: Quest: Ewiger Ruhestand*



			
				Deepfall am 12.04.2006 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi.
> wie habt ihr den quest geschafft ohne gesehen zu werden? Jedesmal wenn ich den kerl beim schwimmen mit dem rosen pfeil abschiesse bekomme ich Kopfgeld! Obwohl mich keine wache gesehen hatt! Pls help me!!!



Das musste hinnehmen.. war bei mir auch so komischer weiße,bei mir wahrens aber nur 40 Gold.. also nichts Weltbewegendes!S päter, glaube 2 oder 3 quest danach musste ne ganze Familie töten, und eine davon gehört der kaiserlichen Legion an, da bekommst auch nen Kopfgeld, auch wen dich dabei niemand sieht, nur leider sinds da dan 1000 Gold


----------



## Martinie (12. April 2006)

*AW: Quest: Ewiger Ruhestand*



			
				GeBlItZdInGsT am 12.04.2006 22:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Deepfall am 12.04.2006 20:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi hab en Problem bin Nähe Bruma in einem Oblivion Tor im Turm wo der Siegelstein sein sollte is oben aber nur ein hebel gewesen und da stand dort erstes schloss entriegelt oder so aber wo is das zweite wenns das gibt, ich finde in dem turm einfach nix mehr...............


----------



## Andy19 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Quest: Ewiger Ruhestand*

Hi hab en Problem bin Nähe Bruma in einem Oblivion Tor im Turm wo der Siegelstein sein sollte is oben aber nur ein hebel gewesen und da stand dort erstes schloss entriegelt oder so aber wo is das zweite wenns das gibt, ich finde in dem turm einfach nix mehr............... [/quote]

So weit ich mich erinnere stehen dort 3 Türme. Du kommst in die ersten beiden Türme unten rein und mußt oben jeweils einen Hebel aktivieren, wenn du das geschafft hast fährt bei allen Türmen so ca. auf halber Höhe eine Brücke aus und du kommst in den 3. Turm und damit  zum Siegelstein.


----------



## Piccolo676 (12. April 2006)

*Mysterium Xarxes und Gegenstände*

Hallo zusammen !

Also nachdem ich die 4 Bücher gefunden und dann in den Schrein gegangen bin, mußte ich alle meine Sachen abgeben.

Meine Frage ist nun, bekomm ich die wieder, liegen die irgendwo, oder sind die tatsächlich alle weg ?

danke schonmal für die antworten.

mfg

Piccolo


----------



## FetterKasten (12. April 2006)

*AW: Mysterium Xarxes und Gegenstände*



			
				Piccolo676 am 12.04.2006 23:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen !
> 
> Also nachdem ich die 4 Bücher gefunden und dann in den Schrein gegangen bin, mußte ich alle meine Sachen abgeben.
> 
> ...


Wenn du danach den Typen umbringst, der deine Gegenstände genommen hat, kannst du sie ihm wieder alle abnehmen. So hab ichs auch gemacht.


----------



## Piccolo676 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Mysterium Xarxes und Gegenstände*



			
				FetterKasten am 12.04.2006 23:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Piccolo676 am 12.04.2006 23:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



alles klar. danke. glaub der depp doch ned echt dass er mein schön gesammeltes zeug behalten darf.


----------



## FetterKasten (12. April 2006)

*Arena Großmeister Fragen*

Ich bin jetzt Arena Großmeister und diese eine Frau (Ysabel oder wie die heißt) sagt doch, dass man jetzt Bestienkämpfe machen kann. Gibts davon unendlich und die Quest ist nie bei den abgeschlossenen oder hören die nach ein paar auf??

Was hat dieser Junge zu bedeuten, der einen, wenn man Großmeister ist verfolgt? Ist das gut oder schlecht, wenn man ihn wegschickt?


----------



## Moemo (12. April 2006)

*AW: Arena Großmeister Fragen*



			
				FetterKasten am 12.04.2006 23:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin jetzt Arena Großmeister und diese eine Frau (Ysabel oder wie die heißt) sagt doch, dass man jetzt Bestienkämpfe machen kann. Gibts davon unendlich und die Quest ist nie bei den abgeschlossenen oder hören die nach ein paar auf??
> 
> Was hat dieser Junge zu bedeuten, der einen, wenn man Großmeister ist verfolgt? Ist das gut oder schlecht, wenn man ihn wegschickt?



Du kannst jede Woche einen Kampf machen, geht glaube ich unendlich.

Dem Jungen kannst du auch "nett" sagen, dass er warten soll, der macht das dann auch.


----------



## gamesfan1988 (13. April 2006)

*AW: Arena Großmeister Fragen*



			
				FetterKasten am 12.04.2006 23:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin jetzt Arena Großmeister und diese eine Frau (Ysabel oder wie die heißt) sagt doch, dass man jetzt Bestienkämpfe machen kann. Gibts davon unendlich und die Quest ist nie bei den abgeschlossenen oder hören die nach ein paar auf??
> 
> Was hat dieser Junge zu bedeuten, der einen, wenn man Großmeister ist verfolgt? Ist das gut oder schlecht, wenn man ihn wegschickt?


Wie hast du den Großmeister geschafft ?
Mich (dunkelelf,kreuzritter lvl4) legt der immer mit 1/3 restenergie um 
sollt ich das mit dem lvl  usw schon schafffen ?

achja, wo kann ich denn dietriche kaufen ?

MfG


----------



## Deepfall (13. April 2006)

*AW: Quest: Ewiger Ruhestand*



			
				GeBlItZdInGsT am 12.04.2006 22:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Deepfall am 12.04.2006 20:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke dir ^^ Werde ich wahrscheinlich wohl machen...
Obwohl ich von einem mod gehört hab der die Wachen realisticher hören/sehen lassen sollte, sprich alles was aus ihrem radius draussen ist interessiert sie nicht    naja thx trotzdem


----------



## Herbboy (13. April 2006)

*AW: Hauptquest*



			
				ziegenbock am 12.04.2006 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> > Btw ist das normal das ich in Chorrol als Mitglied in der Magiergilde die Glasschränke knacken kann, erst mal die fetten Seelensteine einstecke, ohne das einer was sagt?
> 
> 
> 
> ja, man kann als mitglied einer gilde alles mitgehen lassen, was da rumliegt




na toll!!! von wegen! 

bin von choroll in diese nordstadt gereist, auf dem weg in 2-3 dungeons/höhlen und hatte nach der letzten nicht mehr gespeichert. seitdem ne stunde weitergespielt, in der nordstadt leute befragt, dann zur magiergilde, ne schriftrolle genommen => zack, meldung "ich habe in der gilde etwas gestohlen... wahrscheinlich werde ich nun ausgeschlossen".... 

danke!   


ps: der letzte autosave ist natürlich von "nachdem man aus der gilde geflogen ist"...


----------



## Mr-DIG (13. April 2006)

*AW: Hauptquest*

Haste mal drauf geachtet ob dein Cursor-Symbol rot war? Weil ich würd sagen dann ist klar das die dich als Dieb überführt haben.   
Da mal drauf achten, ansonsten kannste (konnte ich) alles mitgehen lassen.


----------



## Herbboy (13. April 2006)

*AW: Hauptquest*



			
				Mr-DIG am 13.04.2006 01:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Haste mal drauf geachtet ob dein Cursor-Symbol rot war? Weil ich würd sagen dann ist klar das die dich als Dieb überführt haben.
> Da mal drauf achten, ansonsten kannste (konnte ich) alles mitgehen lassen.



ich spiel 3rd person, da is kein cursor. vielleicht is ja die schrift dann anders (der gegenstandsname wird rechts eingeblendet), aber das fällt nicht so auf, weil sich dann ja nichts ändert, sondern direkt die schrift zB rot wäre...

im moment pack ich so einen blöden goblin-scharmützler einfach nicht...


----------



## Mr-DIG (13. April 2006)

*AW: Hauptquest*



			
				Herbboy am 13.04.2006 02:24 schrieb:
			
		

> ich spiel 3rd person, da is kein cursor. vielleicht is ja die schrift dann anders (der gegenstandsname wird rechts eingeblendet), aber das fällt nicht so auf, weil sich dann ja nichts ändert, sondern direkt die schrift zB rot wäre...



Wie das da ausschaut kann ich leider nicht sagen, spiele in der Ego-Ansicht und da ist das so. Aber speichere trotzdem ruhig mal öfters ab, hört sich bei dir immer so kritisch an...    

So mein Kämpfer muss sich jetzt regenerieren, damit er nach stundenlangen Nebenquests morgen (heute) endlich das Schloss von Kvatch befreien kann...  

_good night_

Edit: _YEAH 800er Post..._


----------



## ziegenbock (13. April 2006)

*AW: Mysterium Xarxes und Gegenstände*



			
				Piccolo676 am 12.04.2006 23:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen !
> 
> Also nachdem ich die 4 Bücher gefunden und dann in den Schrein gegangen bin, mußte ich alle meine Sachen abgeben.
> 
> ...



ich würde die sachen trotzdem vor der höhle ablegen, in die höhle rein, alle killen, wieder raus und die sachen wieder aufsammeln. weil ich den typen nicht mehr gefunden habe. bin etliche male durch die ganze höhle durch, aber er war nicht da (bug?).


----------



## tom (13. April 2006)

*Kwatch_Martin*

Ich habe Martin in Kwatch gefunden, mit ihm gesprochen und das Oblivion-Tor geschlossen.
Als ich danach in die Kirche zurueck bin, um ihn abzuholen, war er nicht mehr da.

Ich habe dann erstmal weitergespielt, und dachte, ich werde ihn schon irgendwo wiederfinden.
Das ist aber nicht der Fall.
Haette ich bloss nach dem Gespraech die "Follow me" -Antwort  gedrueckt.
Habe ich aber nicht, um ihn bei den Kaempfen draussen nicht zu gefaerden.

Nun moechte ich aber endlich dieses Quest beenden.
Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, wo genau ich Martin wiederfinden kann
Die in der Kirche uebriggeblieben weibliche Wache erzaehlte mir, dass er mit den anderen aufgebrochen sei.........aber nicht wohin.


----------



## WiesokeinLeerzeichen (13. April 2006)

*AW: Mysterium Xarxes und Gegenstände*



			
				ziegenbock am 13.04.2006 03:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Piccolo676 am 12.04.2006 23:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich bin dann einfach als ich das buch und den dolch vom altar genomen habe direkt zu dem kerl hin und hab ihn umgelegt


----------



## KONNAITN (13. April 2006)

*AW: Kwatch_Martin*



			
				tom am 13.04.2006 06:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe Martin in Kwatch gefunden, mit ihm gesprochen und das Oblivion-Tor geschlossen.
> Als ich danach in die Kirche zurueck bin, um ihn abzuholen, war er nicht mehr da.
> 
> Ich habe dann erstmal weitergespielt, und dachte, ich werde ihn schon irgendwo wiederfinden.
> ...


Wenn du in Kwatch alles erledigt hast findest du Martin in diesem Lager etwas südlich der Stadt, durch das du vermutlich schon auf dem Hinweg gekommen bist.


----------



## Arschbombe (13. April 2006)

*Frage zu Quest: Aufnahme in die Diebesgilde*

Moin,

bei der Aufnahme in die Diebesgilde musste ich im Wettbewerb mit 2 anderen ein Buch besorgen. Das Mädel war leider schneller(ist das generell so?). Nun sagt das Quest das ich es ihr stehlen soll........schön und gut aber wo ist das Versteck, denn umbringen darf ich Sie nicht???Ihre Hütte hab ich auch schon durchsucht.

Kann mir da wer weiterhelfen???THX


----------



## LowriderRoxx (13. April 2006)

*AW: Hauptquest*



			
				Herbboy am 13.04.2006 00:45 schrieb:
			
		

> bin von choroll in diese nordstadt gereist, auf dem weg in 2-3 dungeons/höhlen und hatte nach der letzten nicht mehr gespeichert. seitdem ne stunde weitergespielt, in der nordstadt leute befragt, dann zur magiergilde, ne schriftrolle genommen => zack, meldung "ich habe in der gilde etwas gestohlen... wahrscheinlich werde ich nun ausgeschlossen"....


Nah, ich glaube da ist grundsätzlich irgendwas nicht koscher. Mit meinem ersten Charakter hab ich auch alles mögliche aus den Gilden mitgenommen und wurde nie rausgeschmissen. Mit dem zweiten hab ich nichts, absolut garnichts angefasst und bin am selben Tag sowohl aus der Magier- als auch der Kämpfergilde geschmissen worden. Muss von irgendwas anderem ausgelöst worden sein.


----------



## Kaeksch (13. April 2006)

*AW: Frage zu Quest: Aufnahme in die Diebesgilde*



			
				Arschbombe am 13.04.2006 08:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> bei der Aufnahme in die Diebesgilde musste ich im Wettbewerb mit 2 anderen ein Buch besorgen. Das Mädel war leider schneller(ist das generell so?). Nun sagt das Quest das ich es ihr stehlen soll........schön und gut aber wo ist das Versteck, denn umbringen darf ich Sie nicht???Ihre Hütte hab ich auch schon durchsucht.
> 
> Kann mir da wer weiterhelfen???THX


Versuchs dochmal mit vor ihrer Hütte warten und dann hinter ihr her gehen wenn sie ne Runde dreht. Vielleicht geht sie zu nem Versteck.


----------



## Arschbombe (13. April 2006)

*AW: Frage zu Quest: Aufnahme in die Diebesgilde*



			
				Kaeksch am 13.04.2006 09:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Arschbombe am 13.04.2006 08:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmmm....ich bin ihr nach dem Bruch schon die ganze Nacht über gefolgt, da hatte Sie es angeblich schon Versteckt. Das einzigst auffällige war das Sie einmal in einem Garten stand aber Sie hat sicht nicht gebückt oder sonst was. Rein thoretisch hätt ich Sie schon in der Einbruchs nacht beim Verstecken sehen müssen.


----------



## tom (13. April 2006)

*AW: Kwatch_Martin*



			
				KONNAITN am 13.04.2006 08:20 schrieb:
			
		

> tom am 13.04.2006 06:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@KONNAITN......Danke.....dann werde ich wohl das Lager nocheinmal besuchen muessen.
Nach Kwatch war ich dort schon(vorher auch).
Ich bin aber nur einem verwirrten Geistlichen begegnet, einem Elf und ein paar Frauen.
Vielleicht versteckt sich Martin in einem Zelt?


----------



## Piccolo676 (13. April 2006)

*AW: Mysterium Xarxes und Gegenstände*



			
				WiesokeinLeerzeichen am 13.04.2006 07:11 schrieb:
			
		

> ziegenbock am 13.04.2006 03:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hab nun zuerst den dolch genommen, meine sachen "wiedergeholt", dann das buch und nix wie raus. hat ganz gut geklappt, außer dass ich mich einmal total verlaufen hatte in der höhle.


----------



## Ice-ms (13. April 2006)

*AW: Frage zu Quest: Aufnahme in die Diebesgilde*



			
				Arschbombe am 13.04.2006 08:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> bei der Aufnahme in die Diebesgilde musste ich im Wettbewerb mit 2 anderen ein Buch besorgen. Das Mädel war leider schneller(ist das generell so?). Nun sagt das Quest das ich es ihr stehlen soll........schön und gut aber wo ist das Versteck, denn umbringen darf ich Sie nicht???Ihre Hütte hab ich auch schon durchsucht.
> 
> Kann mir da wer weiterhelfen???THX


Wenn du noch ein Spielstand hast, der vor dem Beginn des Wettbewerbs ist, und nicht weit hinten dann versuch es nochmal neu. Geh zu erst zu dem bettler, der im Garten liegt. Bestech ihn. dann geh zu dem Diebesgilden ANführer (Christophe?)
Und beginne mit dem Wettbewerb. Wenn es nun los geht, und die Frau weg rennt, lauf zu dem Pener hin und frag ihn nach dem Tagebuch. Er sagt dir wo es ist. Dann reise mit der SCHNELLREISE funktion dort hin. Nehm einfach das Buch und lauf zurück (lieber wiedermit der schnellreise funktion) dann hastes noch in der selben Nacht geschafft


----------



## Herbboy (13. April 2006)

*Wolkenhöh(l)e => wo ist die ??? [Magiergilde, Quest Eerana]*

Ich hab in Choroll die Magiergilden-Quest, wo man Eerana finden und rauskriegen soll, was sie vorhat. Ich soll nun das Buch finden, das sie haben will. Nur: ich weiß nicht mehr, wo das sein soll. Wolkenhöhe oder Wolkenhöhle, aber wo ist die? Ich ha wirklich keinen Schmimmer, nur "nördlich" von irgendwas... glaub ich. In der Questbeschreibung steht leider nichts genaues, ich hätte gedacht, dass man vielleicht die dialoge im questbuch nochmal nachlesen kann...


----------



## stevetheman (13. April 2006)

*AW: Wolkenhöh(l)e => wo ist die ??? [Magiergilde, Quest Eerana]*



			
				Herbboy am 13.04.2006 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab in Choroll die Magiergilden-Quest, wo man Eerana finden und rauskriegen soll, was sie vorhat. Ich soll nun das Buch finden, das sie haben will. Nur: ich weiß nicht mehr, wo das sein soll. Wolkenhöhe oder Wolkenhöhle, aber wo ist die? Ich ha wirklich keinen Schmimmer, nur "nördlich" von irgendwas... glaub ich. In der Questbeschreibung steht leider nichts genaues, ich hätte gedacht, dass man vielleicht die dialoge im questbuch nochmal nachlesen kann...




Bin auch grad dabei^^

Sie sagt zwar du sollst es keinem aus der Gilde erzählen, aber du musst zu dem Echsentyp in der örtlichen Gilde, welcher dir auch die Empfehlung geben wird, und ihm das sagen; steht sogar in der Questbeschreibung. 
Wenn du das gemacht hast, bekommst du eine Kartenmarkierung, die ist dann nordwestlich von Chorrol - siehst dann eh.
Außerdem kannst dich dann entscheiden ob du Earana (richtig geschrieben?), oder ihm das Buch gibst.
Weiter weiß ich nicht, habs noch nicht gemacht, aber hoffe ich konnte helfen.

stevetheman


----------



## Herbboy (13. April 2006)

*AW: Wolkenhöh(l)e => wo ist die ??? [Magiergilde, Quest Eerana]*



			
				stevetheman am 13.04.2006 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auch grad dabei^^
> 
> Sie sagt zwar du sollst es keinem aus der Gilde erzählen, aber du musst zu dem Echsentyp in der örtlichen Gilde, welcher dir auch die Empfehlung geben wird, und ihm das sagen; steht sogar in der Questbeschreibung.
> Wenn du das gemacht hast, bekommst du eine Kartenmarkierung, die ist dann nordwestlich von Chorrol - siehst dann eh.


 ja, dass ich das der gilde mitteilen kann/soll wußte ich, hab ich auchgemacht, aber mir ist kein neuer punkt in der karte aufgefallen - da muss ich wohl nochmal nachsehen.


hab derweil die magier+ kämpferquest in cheydinhal oder wie das heißt gemacht


----------



## redcrush (13. April 2006)

*ITEMS]*

kann mir mal einer sagen,ob es irgendwann mal bessere dinge in den dungeons gibt,als immer nur mal 10-20 goldstücken,irgendwelchen nutzlosen klamotten? und wozu brauch ich denn den zirkel,oder den pinsel,farbpalette die oft in den kisten zu finden sind?so finde ich irgendwie keine motivation,auch mal abseits der story mal einfach so in 'ne höhle zu klettern.achja,ich bin stufe 10.kann man irgendetwas mit der spitzhacke anfangen?ausrüsten geht jegenfalls nicht.und dann mal noch eine wichtige frage.ist es möglich,die magie eines magischen gegenstandes (z.b. schwert,schild oder so) selbst wieder aufzuladen,ohne das ich immer erst in die Magiergilde zurück muss,um das gegen viel bares tun zu lassen?vlt.steht es ja im handbuch und ich habe es überlesen...


----------



## KONNAITN (13. April 2006)

*AW: ITEMS]*



			
				redcrush am 13.04.2006 17:19 schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir mal einer sagen,ob es irgendwann mal bessere dinge in den dungeons gibt,als immer nur mal 10-20 goldstücken,irgendwelchen nutzlosen klamotten? und wozu brauch ich denn den zirkel,oder den pinsel,farbpalette die oft in den kisten zu finden sind?so finde ich irgendwie keine motivation,auch mal abseits der story mal einfach so in 'ne höhle zu klettern.achja,ich bin stufe 10.kann man irgendetwas mit der spitzhacke anfangen?ausrüsten geht jegenfalls nicht.und dann mal noch eine wichtige frage.ist es möglich,die magie eines magischen gegenstandes (z.b. schwert,schild oder so) selbst wieder aufzuladen,ohne das ich immer erst in die Magiergilde zurück muss,um das gegen viel bares tun zu lassen?vlt.steht es ja im handbuch und ich habe es überlesen...


Je höher dein Level, desto besser sind die Dinge, die du findest. Nutzloses Zeug (Pinsel, Farben, Zirkel,... meiner Erfahrung nach haben die absolut keinen Nutzen) oder Truhen mit nur ein paar Goldmünzen wird's aber immer geben.
Und um Gegenstände aufzuladen benötigst du leere Seelensteine und entweder den Spell Seelenfalle oder eine mit diesem Spruch belegte Waffe. Den Spruch wendest du auf ein künftiges Opfer an, der Stein wird gefüllt und damit kannst du dann einen Gegenstand aufladen.


----------



## ziegenbock (13. April 2006)

*AW: ITEMS]*



			
				redcrush am 13.04.2006 17:19 schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir mal einer sagen,ob es irgendwann mal bessere dinge in den dungeons gibt,als immer nur mal 10-20 goldstücken,irgendwelchen nutzlosen klamotten? und wozu brauch ich denn den zirkel,oder den pinsel,farbpalette die oft in den kisten zu finden sind?so finde ich irgendwie keine motivation,auch mal abseits der story mal einfach so in 'ne höhle zu klettern.achja,ich bin stufe 10.kann man irgendetwas mit der spitzhacke anfangen?ausrüsten geht jegenfalls nicht.und dann mal noch eine wichtige frage.ist es möglich,die magie eines magischen gegenstandes (z.b. schwert,schild oder so) selbst wieder aufzuladen,ohne das ich immer erst in die Magiergilde zurück muss,um das gegen viel bares tun zu lassen?vlt.steht es ja im handbuch und ich habe es überlesen...



spitzhacken kann man auch verwenden. war gestern in einer höhle, da schimmerte etwas. bin mal hin und da konnte ich silbernuggets abbauen. die bringen zwar nur ein paar goldstücke, dafür hat man aber auch einige bekommen (20 stück oder so). frag mich aber jetzt nicht, wo die höhle war. weiß auch nicht mehr, war aber keine mit enm quest.

ab level 20 findest du so 50 goldstücke pro kiste. allerdings hast du zu diesem zeitpunkt schon viel geld, da die gegner gute waffen und rüsrtungen besitzen.


----------



## FetterKasten (13. April 2006)

*AW: Arena Großmeister Fragen*



			
				gamesfan1988 am 13.04.2006 00:30 schrieb:
			
		

> FetterKasten am 12.04.2006 23:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also ich bin Ritter und Sternzeichen Magier und Kaiserlicher. DIe ersten Arenakämpfe hab ich alle mit lvl 2 gemacht, die späteren dann mit 4. gingen eingenlich alle bis auf ein paar einfach. hab halt gesamt rüstung ohne schild so 25 gehabt und die dann mit meinem verzauberten eisernen claymore was 15 schockschaden macht umgebracht.


Hilft der eine Junge irgendwie oder läuft der dir einfach nur so lange hinterher bis er mal stirbt???


----------



## Herbboy (13. April 2006)

*Was sind Wykand-Steinkäfige und Problem in Kemen (Dungeon)*

erstmal: wozu sind diese Wkykand-Steinkäfige (eigentlich wäre ja Wykandstein-Käfig korrekt...  ) da? benutzen kann ich die offenbar nicht?


Und dann hätt ich ne Frage zu dem Dungeon "Kemen". Ich komme da irgendwie nicht weiter. im zweiten teil des dungeons kommen ja so eisenklingen auf einr art brücke dahinter rechts und links finde ich zwei schalter. der rechts entlang öffnet ein eisentor, hinter dem dann wiederum eine wand aufgeht mit einer kleinen truhe dahinter (und einem zombie). direkt daneben ist dann eine halle, und oben sehe ich einen gang, aber ich kann da nicht rauf. ein zweiter schalter ist nach den klingen links in einem raum mit einem sarkophag, da hab ich keinerlei funktion bemerkt... und wozu kann man in diesem raum gas auströmen lassen?

ich finde auch keine tür mehr, die verschlossen ist...


und im eingangsbereich sieht man links und rechts runter in so einen raum, wenn ich da runterspringe komme ich aber nicht mehr raus, die einzige türe wird "per fernbedienung" geöffnet...


----------



## redcrush (13. April 2006)

*AW: ITEMS]*



			
				ziegenbock am 13.04.2006 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> redcrush am 13.04.2006 17:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOLLTE auch mal was schimmerndes bearbeiten aber hacke konnte ich nicht verwenden.wer weiss.hab mal 'ne frage zu nem quest.ich soll in chorrol ein gestohlenes gemälde für die gräfin varga (oder so) wieder finden.habe eigentlich auch mit allen in frage kommenden typen geredet.hab ein seltsames gemälde (SO HEISST DAS) im westturm gefunden und maler ausrüstung(was wohl verdächtig ist) im quartier einer verdächtigen (der schlossmagierin) gefunden.aber ich soll weiter nach spuren suchen und habe keine ahung was ich noch machen soll.wird einer aus dem,was ich geschrieben habe schlau oder hatte schon jemand diese quest???


----------



## Martinie (13. April 2006)

*AW: ITEMS]*

Ich hab grad übelst den scheiss fehler bei mir und zwar bin ich dort bei dem azul schrein oder wie das heisst wo ich glühstaub brauch den hab ich mir geholt und wenn ich dann den schrein aktiviere steht dort: Nichts passiert

So also will ich nochma mit den leuten reden doch alle sagen das ich das nich mehr darf oder so, was muss ich jetzt machen ich bin voll am verzweifeln en andern speicherstand hab ich net den ich laden könnte aber ich hab eigentlich nix falsch gemacht..............

ich hab die net beleidigt oder so


----------



## SARR (13. April 2006)

*zwei grundsätzliche fragen*

1) wie kann ich die hotkeys belegen, das handbuch gibt da ned viel her
(und das kapitel im tutorial hab ich übersprungen
 )

2) hat das pferd auch ein inventar, also kann es etwas tragen und wenn ja, wie öffne ich es?

thx sarr


----------



## Martinie (13. April 2006)

*AW: zwei grundsätzliche fragen*



			
				SARR am 13.04.2006 22:46 schrieb:
			
		

> 1) wie kann ich die hotkeys belegen, das handbuch gibt da ned viel her
> (und das kapitel im tutorial hab ich übersprungen
> )
> 
> ...



1) du hälst im Inventar eine nummer gedückt und dann drückst du zauber oder waffe oder so

2) nein hat kein Inventar

und mit meinem Problem weiss da jemand was


----------



## HanFred (13. April 2006)

*AW: zwei grundsätzliche fragen*



			
				Martinie am 13.04.2006 22:51 schrieb:
			
		

> und mit meinem Problem weiss da jemand was


hast du's auch mal in der dämmerung versucht? sollten die jünger eigentlich erzählt haben.


----------



## Martinie (13. April 2006)

*AW: zwei grundsätzliche fragen*



			
				HanFred am 13.04.2006 22:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Martinie am 13.04.2006 22:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also sonnenuntergang so gegen um 10 oder so?


----------



## shimmyrot (13. April 2006)

*AW: zwei grundsätzliche fragen*



> also sonnenuntergang so gegen um 10 oder so?



also bei mir hat es um 6 uhr morgens/abends geklappt 

sonnenuntergang heißt für mich nicht 10 uhr


----------



## Norminat (14. April 2006)

*VAthacens Geheimnis / Magiergilde*

Hi
kann mir mal einer helfen? ICh spiele den oben genannten Quest und hab da so ein problem mit dieser Seule. muss man da ne bestimmte reihenfolge ja einhalten.
1.Feuer zauber
2.Eiszauber
3. ?
4. ?
Meine frage ist welche zauber man da noch spielen muss und ob man die irgentwo in ner schriftrolle findet oder ob ich si mir kaufen muss?

THx
Normi


----------



## redcrush (14. April 2006)

*verratene bruderschaft*



			
				redcrush am 13.04.2006 22:08 schrieb:
			
		

> hab mal 'ne frage zu nem quest.ich soll in chorrol ein gestohlenes gemälde für die gräfin varga (oder so) wieder finden.habe eigentlich auch mit allen in frage kommenden typen geredet.hab ein seltsames gemälde (SO HEISST DAS) im westturm gefunden und maler ausrüstung(was wohl verdächtig ist) im quartier einer verdächtigen (der schlossmagierin) gefunden.aber ich soll weiter nach spuren suchen und habe keine ahung was ich noch machen soll.wird einer aus dem,was ich geschrieben habe schlau oder hatte schon jemand diese quest???


so,dass bilderrätsel ist jetzt gelöst.mache gerade den oben genannten quest.ich soll jetzt den vampirjäger suchen.hab ihn eigentlich auch gefunden.zumindest sagt der wirt,das er sich  in seinem gasthaus in bruma (DIE NORDSTADT) befindet.den schlüssel für sein zimmer habe ich auch.wenn ich jetzt in sein zimmer gehe,steht da "ich solle *ihn* jetzt vorsichtig durch/untersuchen.nur,es ist niemand da.ich habe es auch schon später noch einmal versucht.egal ob tag oder nacht,da ist keiner...weiss wer ,wo der typ steckt????????oder was mache ich falsch...


----------



## ziegenbock (14. April 2006)

*AW: ITEMS]*

@ redcrush: die spitzhacke kann man auch nicht in die hand nehmen. als ich vor dem silber schimmernden haufen stand, erschien das handsymbol und ich konnte silbernuggets nehmen (man bekommt nicht immer welche).


----------



## superdobo (14. April 2006)

*AW: ITEMS]*

kann mir wer sagen wie ich in diese diebesgilde hineinkomme?
ich weis nur noch das man um Mitternacht in der Imperialen Stadt am Hafen sein soll
thx 4 help


----------



## faithfulbreath (14. April 2006)

*zwei Fragen*

1. Ich soll in der Kaiserstdt diesen "Billig Laden Inhaber" nach Ladenschluß verfolgen. Der geht in die Schenke und dann sitzt er da blöd rum. (hab nur ne Nachricht bekommen ... aber die ist für den Quest Diebesgilde). Was soll ich mit dem Typen machen.

2. östlich von Kvatch bin ich auf einen verlassenen Hof gestoßen! Es startet die Quest "der Versunkende" (oder so ähnlich) Hinweis lautet "Schau dich um" hab alles abgegrast und nichts gefunden... weiß jemand was ich da machen soll und wo man da was findet?

(sorry wenn eines oder beide Probleme schon bearbeitet wurden) aber nach 20 Seiten überfliegen hatte ich keine Lust mehr alles zu lesen)


----------



## Martinie (14. April 2006)

*AW: zwei Fragen*



			
				faithfulbreath am 14.04.2006 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Ich soll in der Kaiserstdt diesen "Billig Laden Inhaber" nach Ladenschluß verfolgen. Der geht in die Schenke und dann sitzt er da blöd rum. (hab nur ne Nachricht bekommen ... aber die ist für den Quest Diebesgilde). Was soll ich mit dem Typen machen.
> 
> 2. östlich von Kvatch bin ich auf einen verlassenen Hof gestoßen! Es startet die Quest "der Versunkende" (oder so ähnlich) Hinweis lautet "Schau dich um" hab alles abgegrast und nichts gefunden... weiß jemand was ich da machen soll und wo man da was findet?
> 
> (sorry wenn eines oder beide Probleme schon bearbeitet wurden) aber nach 20 Seiten überfliegen hatte ich keine Lust mehr alles zu lesen)



zu 1) der muss sich eigentlich mit einem Typen names agomir treffen oder so aufjedenfall muss du ihn verfolgen und dann einfach ma ein stück daneben hinstellen und beide belauschen    

zu2) keine ahnung....


----------



## chelos (14. April 2006)

*Frage: Hauskauf*

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich ein Haus kaufen kann und wie viel das kostet?

Danke für alle Antworten!!
Frohe Ostern


----------



## Hyperhorn (14. April 2006)

*AW: Frage: Hauskauf*



			
				chelos am 14.04.2006 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich ein Haus kaufen kann und wie viel das kostet?
> 
> Danke für alle Antworten!!
> Frohe Ostern


Du kannst in allen größeren Städten Häuser kaufen, allerdings muss man dafür teilweise Auflagen erfüllen. Eine sehr günstige Hütte gibt es in der Kaiserstadt im Hafenviertel. Kaufen kannst du es im Markviertel für 2500 Goldmünzen.


----------



## faithfulbreath (14. April 2006)

*AW: zwei Fragen*



			
				Martinie am 14.04.2006 13:00 schrieb:
			
		

> faithfulbreath am 14.04.2006 12:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke


----------



## FetterKasten (14. April 2006)

*AW: zwei Fragen*



			
				faithfulbreath am 14.04.2006 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Martinie am 14.04.2006 13:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nein der muss schon in die schenke gehen. da isst der aber erstmal, musst du halt mal so 10 min (echtzeit) warten. danach trifft der sich erst mit dem anderen


----------



## Herbboy (14. April 2006)

*Wo überall Kämpfergilde-Quests?*

Hab eine Quest in Cheydinhal erfüllt, in Choroll gibt es erstmal keine. nun bin ich in skingrad, dort finde ich aber keinen gildenmeister... gibt es dort überhaupt eine quest, oder wie? wo gibt es noch quests (für nen anfänger in der gilde) ?


----------



## dakini (14. April 2006)

*Magierquest Welkynd Steine*

Hi,
für die Magierquest in Choroll brauche ich einen Welkynd-Stein, finde aber keinen. Wo gibts die Dinger? Habe schon 2 Ruinen (Festung Ash und Nikel) 2 mal durch, samt Dungeon - find aber nichts. Wo ist der Trick?
In den Ruinen soll übrigens auch der Wein für die eine Quest zu finden sein... auch noch nichts gefunden.


----------



## Otanawabaku (14. April 2006)

*Anti Vampir Quest*

ICh soll für die Hexe im Erpelgrund einige Zutaten finden um ein Heilmittel gegen den Vampirismus zu erhalten. In meinem Inventar befinden sich zur Zeit 12 Knoblauchzehen, 9 Blutgras, 13 Tollkirschen (Nachtschatten), die Asche des Übervampirs und ebenso der Dolch mit dem Blut eines Argoniers. Sobald ich die Hexe darauf anspreche habe ich nur zwei Möglichkeiten eine Frage zu stellen, erstens Gerüchte und zweitens Heilmittel für Vampirismus. Jedesmal sagt sie mir dann bei Zweitens dass sie erst anfangen kann wenn ich alle Zutaten habe aber laut Quest habe ich mehr als nötig. Gibt es hierfür schon eine Lösung????Wer kann helfen???


----------



## Herbboy (14. April 2006)

*AW: Magierquest Welkynd Steine*



			
				dakini am 14.04.2006 14:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> für die Magierquest in Choroll brauche ich einen Welkynd-Stein, finde aber keinen. Wo gibts die Dinger? Habe schon 2 Ruinen (Festung Ash und Nikel) 2 mal durch, samt Dungeon - find aber nichts. Wo ist der Trick?
> In den Ruinen soll übrigens auch der Wein für die eine Quest zu finden sein... auch noch nichts gefunden.




such einfach mal mehr der ruinen-festungen ab, da gibt es diese steine öfter mal, die leuchten und sind oft in so "kerzenständern" drin. bei choroll gibt es auf jeden fall ne ruine, wo du welche finden kannst. entweder nördlich oder auf dem weg nach cheydinhal


----------



## fragee (14. April 2006)

*AW: Der Versunkene*



			
				habdieübersichtverloren^^ schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Ich soll in der Kaiserstdt diesen "Billig Laden Inhaber" nach Ladenschluß verfolgen. Der geht in die Schenke und dann sitzt er da blöd rum. (hab nur ne Nachricht bekommen ... aber die ist für den Quest Diebesgilde). Was soll ich mit dem Typen machen.
> 
> 2. östlich von Kvatch bin ich auf einen verlassenen Hof gestoßen! Es startet die Quest "der Versunkende" (oder so ähnlich) Hinweis lautet "Schau dich um" hab alles abgegrast und nichts gefunden... weiß jemand was ich da machen soll und wo man da was findet?



ad 1.) Wurde schon vorher behandelt, einfach in Echtzeit warten.

ad 2.) Du musst an dem Punkt, wo dich der Kompass hinführt, nach Tagebuchseiten suchen. Es ist an jedem Kompass-Punkt eine, und die sind meist fies versteckt.


----------



## fragee (14. April 2006)

*Drachenrüstung*

Ich hab die Hauptquest gerade geschafft, und 



Spoiler



nachdem Mehrunes Dagon tot ist, sagt mir der Lordkanzler, ich bekomme die Drachenrüstung. Aber wo ist die? Im Inventar ist sie nicht, am Boden liegt sie auch nicht, und wenn ich ihn anspreche, bin ich auch nicht klüger.


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (14. April 2006)

*AW: Wo überall Kämpfergilde-Quests?*



			
				Herbboy am 14.04.2006 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab eine Quest in Cheydinhal erfüllt, in Choroll gibt es erstmal keine. nun bin ich in skingrad, dort finde ich aber keinen gildenmeister... gibt es dort überhaupt eine quest, oder wie? wo gibt es noch quests (für nen anfänger in der gilde) ?



Musst nach Anvil gehn um weitere Aufgaben zu bekommen, danach bekommst erst Aufgaben von Kämpfergilde in Chorrol.. weiter weiß ich auch nicht, hab noch wirklich viele Aufgaben von denen gemacht... aber ich glaub man bekommt nur Aufgaben entweder aus Cheydinhal, Anvil oder Chorrol


----------



## Ice-ms (14. April 2006)

*Geist ind er Emma May*

Hi,
Ich bin gerade auf der Emma May (EInsame Wächter)
Ich schaffe jedoch den lilanen Geist, der im untersten Deck bei dem Sklette ist nicht 
Der entzieht mir ja immer meine Lebensenergie und ich bin zu schwer belastet!
Hab einen silber Dolch dabei.
Wie besiege ich den Geist ???
Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.


----------



## Herbboy (14. April 2006)

*magierquest in skingrad*



			
				GeBlItZdInGsT am 14.04.2006 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 14.04.2006 14:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay, thx.


komme auch bei der verfluchten magierquest in skingrad nicht weiter, da wo ich den "verbannten" magier aus der höhle soll, da sind... öh... "durchgekballte zombies" oder so. die pack ich nur einzeln mit nem schleichangriff und dann so oft es geht so ein blitzzauber mit 25punkte schaden und dazu trotzdem noch viel glück und jeweils wieder rausgehen aus der höhle + erstmal heilen, aber sobald zwei zombies kommen no chance...

und da sag noch einer, das spiel sei schlecht weil ich die gegner levelmäßig anpassen


----------



## Herbboy (14. April 2006)

*AW: Geist ind er Emma May*



			
				Ice-ms am 14.04.2006 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> Ich bin gerade auf der Emma May (EInsame Wächter)
> Ich schaffe jedoch den lilanen Geist, der im untersten Deck bei dem Sklette ist nicht
> Der entzieht mir ja immer meine Lebensenergie und ich bin zu schwer belastet!
> ...




geister kannst du nach meiner bisherigen erfahrung nur mit magie verletzen.


----------



## Ice-ms (14. April 2006)

*AW: Geist ind er Emma May*



			
				Herbboy am 14.04.2006 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ice-ms am 14.04.2006 16:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, hab ich gleich nachdem ich mein post fertig hatte gemerkt. 
habe einen Blitzschlag eingesetzt udn danach ein paar mit den Fackeln!? <-- sicherlich wieder einer der übersetzungs fehler. Soll wahrscheinlich Feuerball heissen  
Davor hatte ich es nur mit einem Blitzschlag versucht, und der braucht ja 3/4 meiner Magie  
naja jetzt hab ich die Karte für den Schatz, gibts dort etwas wo ich "eleminieren" muss, oder einfach nur hinwandern den Schatz abholen und wieder abhauen?


----------



## Volcom (14. April 2006)

*AW: Geist ind er Emma May*

Auch ich hab wieder fragen 

1. Kann man quests irgentwie abbrechen ?
2. Ich bin bei der statue von molak bal und will bei den einem knilch beschwöhrer werden,ich hab auch schon wie angegeben ein gespenst vor seinen augen gezaubert.dann kamm auch quest aktualisiert aber wen ich den knilch anspreche sagt er immer euch wurde zugewiesen was ihr machen sollt usw , was die beiden anderen auch sagen , aber ich hab ka was ich machen soll , es steht auch bei den questaufgaben immernoch das ich einen geist zaubern soll usw , habsch aber schon paar mal.... was kann ich da tun ?
3.wen ich alle quests der magiergilde ( also diese aufnahme prüfungen ) gemacht hab , was kommt dan ?


----------



## KONNAITN (14. April 2006)

*AW: Geist ind er Emma May*



			
				Ice-ms am 14.04.2006 16:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 14.04.2006 16:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, dort gibt's keine Hindernisse oder Feinde. Einfach diesen ganz tollen Schatz abholen und fertig.

P.S.: Geister kann man normalerweise schon mit Silberwaffen oder z.B. auch mit dem Umbra-Schwert verletzen. Aber dass du bei diesem Schiffs-Hauptgeist damit keine Chance hattest wundert mich nicht. Den fand ich auch ziemlich schwierig.


----------



## Herbboy (14. April 2006)

*AW: Geist ind er Emma May*



			
				Volcom am 14.04.2006 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch ich hab wieder fragen
> 
> 1. Kann man quests irgentwie abbrechen ?


einfach ne andere quest weitermachen, oder in ein dungeon gehen. die quest wird automatisch dann "aktiv", wenn du wieder was für diese quest machst.

oder meinst du ganz streichen aus deinem questbuch?





> 3.wen ich alle quests der magiergilde ( also diese aufnahme prüfungen ) gemacht hab , was kommt dan ?


 ich weiß es zwar nicht, da aber da reden die doch die ganze drüber: geheime universität in der hauptstadt.


----------



## gamer-no1 (14. April 2006)

*Quest: Drachenrüstung*

hi leute,

ich hab auch ma ne frage zu einer quest in oblivion. Und zwar soll man ja nachdem man die hauptquest abgeschlossen hat, so eine speziell für den spieler angefertigte drachenrüstung bekommen.......
Diese soll man dann nach zwei wochen bei der kaiserlichen legions kaserne (oder so^^) abholen.
Aber dummerweise weiß ich net wo die denn sein soll.....   

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## WiesokeinLeerzeichen (14. April 2006)

*AW: Quest: Drachenrüstung*



			
				gamer-no1 am 14.04.2006 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> hi leute,
> 
> ich hab auch ma ne frage zu einer quest in oblivion. Und zwar soll man ja nachdem man die hauptquest abgeschlossen hat, so eine speziell für den spieler angefertigte drachenrüstung bekommen.......
> Diese soll man dann nach zwei wochen bei der kaiserlichen legions kaserne (oder so^^) abholen.
> ...


ich weiß es net, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die in der kaiserstadt beim gefängnis ist, also da, wo auch alle bueros und so sind... ansonsten vielleicht im wolkenherrschertempel


----------



## Ice-ms (14. April 2006)

*AW: Geist ind er Emma May*



			
				KONNAITN am 14.04.2006 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ice-ms am 14.04.2006 16:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dieses "ganz tollen Schatz" irritiert mich ein wenig.
Hört sich so an als ob da nur ein Lebenstrank drin is


----------



## redcrush (14. April 2006)

*AW: verratene bruderschaft*

mache gerade den oben genannten quest.ich soll jetzt den vampirjäger suchen.hab ihn eigentlich auch gefunden.zumindest sagt der wirt,das er sich  in seinem gasthaus in bruma (DIE NORDSTADT) befindet.den schlüssel für sein zimmer habe ich auch.wenn ich jetzt in sein zimmer gehe,steht da "ich solle *ihn* jetzt vorsichtig durch/untersuchen.nur,es ist niemand da.ich habe es auch schon später noch einmal versucht.egal ob tag oder nacht,da ist keiner...weiss wer ,wo der typ steckt????????oder was mache ich falsch...


----------



## Kobleano (14. April 2006)

*Grosser Seelenstein*

Moin

Also ich muss ein paar grosse Seelensteine beschaffen, damit mir eine alte Hexe hilft kein Vapmir mehr zu sein. Doch woher kann ich die beschaffen?


----------



## KONNAITN (14. April 2006)

*AW: Geist ind er Emma May*



			
				Ice-ms am 14.04.2006 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses "ganz tollen Schatz" irritiert mich ein wenig.
> Hört sich so an als ob da nur ein Lebenstrank drin is


Gut möglich dass auch ein Lebenstrank dabei ist.^^ 
"Ganz toll" deshalb, weil ich nach dieser relativ aufwendigen Quest und diesem verdammten Geist, der mich einige Mühe gekostet hat, wirklich ziemlich enttäuscht von diesem 08/15- Schatz war. Wenn ich einen Schatz finde, will ich da schon was Aussergewöhnliches oder zumindest einen nennenswerten Goldbetrag und nicht wieder so eine öde hängt-vom-level-up-Belohnung.
Aber vielleicht ist bei dir ja etwas besseres in der Truhe.


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (14. April 2006)

*AW: verratene bruderschaft*



			
				redcrush am 14.04.2006 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> mache gerade den oben genannten quest.ich soll jetzt den vampirjäger suchen.hab ihn eigentlich auch gefunden.zumindest sagt der wirt,das er sich  in seinem gasthaus in bruma (DIE NORDSTADT) befindet.den schlüssel für sein zimmer habe ich auch.wenn ich jetzt in sein zimmer gehe,steht da "ich solle *ihn* jetzt vorsichtig durch/untersuchen.nur,es ist niemand da.ich habe es auch schon später noch einmal versucht.egal ob tag oder nacht,da ist keiner...weiss wer ,wo der typ steckt????????oder was mache ich falsch...



Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, sollst du nich den typ suchen, sondern indizien, die beweisen, dass die beiden getöteten keine Vampire waren sowie er kein Vampirjäger ist... 



Spoiler



gleich hinter der Tür befindet sich nen Schrank und da dahinter.. seitlich links.. steckt en Buch, des musste lesen sowie mitnehmen und dem Hauptmann zeigen, dan renne die Wachen bissl verplant durch die stadt rum un nach 2 std (spielzeit) sollst du dich mit dem Hauptmann in dem "Hotel" ...sry komm grad nich aufn Namen... treffen wo dieser Vampirjäger quatieren soll


----------



## WiesokeinLeerzeichen (14. April 2006)

*AW: Grosser Seelenstein*



			
				Kobleano am 14.04.2006 18:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> Also ich muss ein paar grosse Seelensteine beschaffen, damit mir eine alte Hexe hilft kein Vapmir mehr zu sein. Doch woher kann ich die beschaffen?


beispielsweise in magiergilden kannst du immer große seelensteine finden. um an die zu kommen entweder für teuer geld kaufen oder viel besser nachts zur selbstbedinung greifen  
aber imer unbedingt auch die schlafenden magier per taschendiebstahl überprüfen, am besten schon vorher den alchemisten ausfindig machen und auf den besonderes augenmerk legen.
du musst aber aufpassen, dass bei den seelensteinen als derzeitige seelenstufe none steht, sonst kannst du nichts damit anfangen.

_seht euch die sig an!_


----------



## richigang (14. April 2006)

*Magiergilde*

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen wo es Quest der Magiergilde gibt nachdem man den Magierstab bekommmen hat!!!!
Ich find keine weiteren Quests der Magiergilde!!!

Danke für die Antwort schonmal im vorraus!!!
Mfg richigang


----------



## redcrush (15. April 2006)

*AW: verratene bruderschaft*



			
				GeBlItZdInGsT am 14.04.2006 19:24 schrieb:
			
		

> redcrush am 14.04.2006 18:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha,danke....hab ihn geschafft.,aber das hätte ich nie gefunden.muss wohl anfangen genauer hinzusehen   ...



			
				WiesokeinLeerzeichen am 14.04.2006 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> du musst aber aufpassen, dass bei den seelensteinen als derzeitige seelenstufe none steht, sonst kannst du nichts damit anfangen.



ahh ,dass wusste ich auch nicht.also,wenn da steht "geringe oder allgemein" kann ich damit keine seele mehr fangen? was ist denn der größte seelenstein?häufig steht ,wenn ich jemanden geplättet habe "es ist kein seelenstein groß genug für diese seele".dabei habe ich schon "große" und "größere".



			
				KONNAITN am 14.04.2006 18:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ice-ms am 14.04.2006 17:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das ärgert mich allgemein an den dugeons.da läuft und kämpft man sich durch riesige höhlen und findet nichts als ein paar münzen gold und nutzlosen kram.ich bin stufe 14 und habe immernoch meinen stahlhelm, den ich am anfang des spieles irgendwo aufgetrieben habe,auf dem kopf.auch habe ich bisher noch keine bessere rüstung gefunden,als die ,die es für den sieg über den grauen prinzen gab,gefunden.es scheint auch,daß sich der rüstungswert dieser rüstung,mitentwickelt.irgtendwie steigert sich dieser immer.


			
				Norminat am 14.04.2006 00:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> kann mir mal einer helfen? ICh spiele den oben genannten Quest und hab da so ein problem mit dieser Seule. muss man da ne bestimmte reihenfolge ja einhalten.
> 1.Feuer zauber
> 2.Eiszauber
> ...


wenn es der quest in diesem ayleiden (oder wie auch immer) tempel ist: 



Spoiler



da steht doch 'n magier im raum davor.da ist auch eine kiste,gleich daneben.da sind einige schriftrollen drin.anhand dessen,was der typ dir von den inschriften her übersetzt hat,musst du die beiden von dir gewählten zauber und einen der die magie veringert und einen der die magie erhöht anwenden.reihenfolge weiss ich jetzt nicht.bei mir hat es so geklappt.vlt hatte ich zufällig die richtige wahl getroffen.


----------



## Volcom (15. April 2006)

*AW: Geist ind er Emma May*

Auch ich hab wieder fragen 

1. Kann man quests irgentwie abbrechen ? 
_Herbboy , ja richtig vorzeitig beenden da ich die diebesgildenquest ausversehen aufgenommen hab und die eigentlich nicht machen wollte :/_

2. Ich bin bei der statue von molak bal und will bei den einem knilch beschwöhrer werden,ich hab auch schon wie angegeben ein gespenst vor seinen augen gezaubert.dann kamm auch quest aktualisiert aber wen ich den knilch anspreche sagt er immer euch wurde zugewiesen was ihr machen sollt usw , was die beiden anderen auch sagen , aber ich hab ka was ich machen soll , es steht auch bei den questaufgaben immernoch das ich einen geist zaubern soll usw , habsch aber schon paar mal.... was kann ich da tun ?

3.wen ich alle quests der magiergilde ( also diese aufnahme prüfungen ) gemacht hab , was kommt dan ?


----------



## redcrush (15. April 2006)

*AW: Geist ind er Emma May*



			
				Volcom am 15.04.2006 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> 3.wen ich alle quests der magiergilde ( also diese aufnahme prüfungen ) gemacht hab , was kommt dan ?



wenn du alle empfehlungschreiben hast,gehe in die geheime universität. geh in den turm ,da ist ein typ (name vergesse ich immer,hat 'ne krone über dem kopf,wenn du mit ihm sprechen willst . sprich mit ihm und du kommst weiter


----------



## chelos (15. April 2006)

*Haus der Sirenen in Anvil*

Kann ich dieses haus als Unterschlupf nehmen wenn ich den Quest erfüllt habe oder muss ich vorsichtig sein da dort etwas geklaut werden könnte?

Danke für jede antwort und frohe Ostern


----------



## ebbo (15. April 2006)

*Oliviontor von Avil*

Ich bin im Oliviontor von Avil , vom dritten turm ich weis ni<ht wie ich da hoch kommen soll ?
wo ist der eingang vom dritten turm?

http://spiele.freepage.de...

Danke


----------



## Herbboy (15. April 2006)

*AW: Geist ind er Emma May*



			
				Volcom am 15.04.2006 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch ich hab wieder fragen
> 
> 1. Kann man quests irgentwie abbrechen ?
> _Herbboy , ja richtig vorzeitig beenden da ich die diebesgildenquest ausversehen aufgenommen hab und die eigentlich nicht machen wollte :/_


 dann mach die halt einfach nicht. es zwingt dich ja niemand dazu. oder hat man nachteile, nur weil du in der gilde bist?


----------



## Gajeza (15. April 2006)

*AW: Geist ind er Emma May*

Ich hab in Skingrad mal die Quest von dem Waldelfen Glarthir angenommen!
Am Ende soll ich alle "Spitzel" umbringen. Ich hab mich dann aufgemacht und bin zuerst zu den Surilie Brüdern, oder wie die heißen, gegangen. Dort bin ich dann Nachts eingebrochen und bin ins Zimmer von David.
Ich hab dann mehrmals versucht, ihn zu killen, aber das dauert ersten ewig, zweitens kommt sein Bruder gerannt und drittens betritt auch noch eine Stadtwache das Haus!
Kann man den David irgendwie lautlos und schnell um die Ecke bringen?
Wird bei der Schadensberechnung auch miteinbezogen, ob ein Pfeil z.B. in den Kopf oder ins Bein geht?

MfG Gajeza


----------



## Belgium (15. April 2006)

Zum Thema Pferderüstungen gibbet eine Mod die einem hilft hab keine Lust so ein Teil im Internet zu kaufen, weiss aber das es angeblich ne Mod gibt die Rüstungen hat und diese sogar gleichwertig sind mit der Kaufversion? Kann mir jemand helfen mein Pferd zu Panzern*g*


----------



## grungebass (15. April 2006)

*Sanguine Quest*

Sorry!!

hab leider keine Zeit, um hier alles durchzulesen, deshalb schonmal sorry, falls ich was frage, was schonmal da war....

einer hatte ne Frage zu der Sanguine Quest und meinte, er wäre nur durch einen Bug durch die Mauer in den Saal gekommen und ne Wache (oder so) hätte ihm gesagt, er bräuchte ein Kostüm und ne Einladung, um reinzukommen.

Bei mir geht GAR NIX dergleichen....
weder komm ich irgendwie durch die Wand, noch meint irgendeiner was zu der Party, die da läuft.......

hat jemand die Quest gelöst und kann mir sagen, wie ich das hinkrieg???
wollt die Quest jetzt endlich mal hinbekommen....... warte begierig auf eure Antworten, in der Zeit geh ich noch ein paar Oblivion-Tor Rushs machen (Tor schließen in 5-10 min.     )

zum angepassten Level der Gegner: FROHLOCKET!!! denn ich bin jetzt Level 46 (kann leider nur 48 werden... schlecht gewählt am Anfang    ) und hab voll verzauberte Daedra-Rüstung mit verzauberten Daedra-Langschwert und die Gegner -> Pustekuchen!!!! die haben da gar nix mehr zu melden, egal was fürn Level die haben!!!

und selbst wenn se einen mal unter die Hälfte der HP hauen (nur noch bei 3 Dremoras auf einmal oder so) -> "Lebensenergie wiederherstellen" 3 mal geschluckt -> faktisch unverwundbar!!!

also: VIEL SPASS BEIM LEVELN!!!!


ach ja: die Pferderüstung will ich auch!!! und hab leider keine Kreditkarte... 
(und sehe ja eigentlich gar nicht ein, DAFÜR Geld auszugeben.... das gehört als kleines Gimmick in ne anständige Erweiterung!!!)


----------



## Herbboy (15. April 2006)

*AW: Sanguine Quest*



			
				grungebass am 15.04.2006 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> zum angepassten Level der Gegner: FROHLOCKET!!! denn ich bin jetzt Level 46 (kann leider nur 48 werden... schlecht gewählt am Anfang    )


 wo kann man das denn einstellen? wenn ich nix eingestellt hab: gibt es dann auch ein limit?


----------



## grungebass (15. April 2006)

*AW: Sanguine Quest*



			
				Herbboy am 15.04.2006 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> grungebass am 15.04.2006 18:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-> 10 mal Fertigkeitsverbesserung bei ner Hauptfertigkeit = Stufenaufstieg

hab Dunkelelf mit Hauptfertigkeit u.a. Zerstörung gewählt.... FEHLER!!!!
denn Dunkelelfen bekommen von Anfang an einen +10 Bonus auf Zerstörung....
d.h. da ist mir die erste Stufe flöten gegangen!
und irgendne Quest-"Belohnung" (ich glaub das Training des grauen Prinzen) hat auch Fertigkeiten erhöht, ohne dass es gezählt hat für den Stufenaufstieg -> zweite Stufe flöten gegangen........... echt schade......

außerdem hab ich am Anfang ned gepeilt, dass man Glück nur auf 100 (bzw. bei mir theoretisch auf 9 bekommt, wenn man bei JEDEM Stufenaufstieg darauf ne Münze legt....... hab den höchstmöglichen Level leider vorher noch nicht berechnet gehabt.... (bei Morrowind waren's ja einige mehr... mein Char war am Ende (mit Tribunal) so 68 oder so.....)
jetzt hab ich bis auf Charisma und Glück alles auf 100.... aber nur nach intensivstem Nebenfertigkeits-Training in letzter Zeit.. (und das NERVT!!!!)
so z.B.: in leichter Rüstung rumrennen bei Skill-Stufe 15 und Level 43 Gegnern.... AHHHHHRGGGG.... und mit Pfeil und Bogen auf Level 20 hantieren auf gleichem Level...... DoppelAHHHHHRRGG

Glück wurde von mir am Anfang leider auch enorm unterschätzt!!! das ist eigentlich eines der BESTEN Attribute (nicht nur für Diebe), denn man bekommt Rüstungsbonus auf bestimmte Teile leichter Rüstung, Pfeile machen mehr Schaden und v.a.: ZAUBERSPRÜCHE KOSTEN WENIGER MAGICKA!!!!! was echt der Hammer ist...... hab ich mich geärgert.....
aber dafür hab ich ja jetzt meine Daedrabeinschienen und Daedrastiefel des Glücks... (selbst verzaubert)

ja, is leider viel mehr Planung vonnöten, als noch bei Morrowind, um den Char auf Maximum zu bringen.... und dafür hatte ich am Anfang noch keine Lust... (da hatte ich auch noch ned kapiert, dass die Gegner mitleveln)....
hab am Anfang die Gegend um die Kaiserstadt erkundet (einmal um die Red Ring Road, alle Dungeons)  -> Level 22    und dann kamen plötzlich Oger und Trolle und so weiter...... AHHHHHHHH war das 'n Scheiß
aber wie gesagt, so ab Level 30-35 (immer darauf achten, nen x5 Multiplikator bei den Attributen zu bekommen!) und ner anständigen Ausrüstung (die mir wegen dem Nichtverfolgen der Haupquest und mancher Nebenquests gefehlt hatte) sind die Gegner wieder erträglich!
und es hat was richtig gutes mit den hohen Leveln der Gegner: -> Reichtum ohne Ende!!!!! (Glas- und Daedrarüstungen sei Dank)

EDIT: ziemlich Off-Topic, das hier, SORRY!


----------



## KONNAITN (15. April 2006)

*AW: Sanguine Quest*



			
				grungebass am 15.04.2006 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> einer hatte ne Frage zu der Sanguine Quest und meinte, er wäre nur durch einen Bug durch die Mauer in den Saal gekommen und ne Wache (oder so) hätte ihm gesagt, er bräuchte ein Kostüm und ne Einladung, um reinzukommen.
> 
> Bei mir geht GAR NIX dergleichen....
> weder komm ich irgendwie durch die Wand, noch meint irgendeiner was zu der Party, die da läuft.......


Dieser Tipp mit dem Hineinschleichen hat bei mir auch nicht funktioniert- was wohl auch daran lag, dass die ganze Partygesellschaft bereits im Raum war. 

Die Lösung war dann eigentlich sehr simpel: 
Ich habe mir einfach irgendwelche gekauften Samtklamotten angezogen, den Türsteher nochmal angesprochen und siehe da, plötzlich war er dialogfähig. Er meinte ich hätte zwar keine Einladung, aber da ich eine Verkleidung trage, ginge das wohl in Ordnung. Fertig.


----------



## grungebass (15. April 2006)

*AW: Sanguine Quest*



			
				KONNAITN am 15.04.2006 18:50 schrieb:
			
		

> grungebass am 15.04.2006 18:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



juhuu!! DANKE!!!

aber moment.... welcher Türsteher??? da stand nur mal die Leibwache des Grafen und die ganz normalen Wachen am Tor zum Ratssaal.... na ja, zuerst mal ausprobieren


----------



## grungebass (15. April 2006)

*AW: Oliviontor von Avil*



			
				ebbo am 15.04.2006 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin im Oliviontor von Avil , vom dritten turm ich weis ni<ht wie ich da hoch kommen soll ?
> wo ist der eingang vom dritten turm?
> 
> http://spiele.freepage.de...
> ...



schätze mal, dass das DIE Oblivon-Welt ist (gibt ja nur 6-8 grundlegend verschiedene.... sehr enttäuschend)

-> einen der vorderen Türme komplett hoch -> Schalter umlegen (da issen Schalter statt dem Siegelstein, wie für die Kriegstore)
-> Brücke zum zweiten Turm wird ausgefahren -> beim zweiten Turm das gleiche Prozedere -> von den ersten beiden Türmen werden die Brücken zum "richtigen" Turm ausgefahren -> du kannst hinein und ganz normal den Siegelstein holen!


----------



## Kobleano (15. April 2006)

*Vampir Heilungsquest*

ich muss für eine Hexe ein Knoblauchzehen ein paar Nachschattenblätter und irgendetwas von einem Argonier besorgen. Woher bekomm ich die Sachen. Wie und wo kann ich unauffällig einen Argonier ermorden?


----------



## grungebass (15. April 2006)

*AW: Vampir Heilungsquest*



			
				Kobleano am 15.04.2006 20:36 schrieb:
			
		

> ich muss für eine Hexe ein Knoblauchzehen ein paar Nachschattenblätter und irgendetwas von einem Argonier besorgen. Woher bekomm ich die Sachen. Wie und wo kann ich unauffällig einen Argonier ermorden?



Knoblauchzehen solltest du bei jedem 'besseren' Kräuter- oder Tränkehändler bekommen.. hängt auch oft in Kellern rum

Nachtschatten ist falsch übersetzt und ist eigentlich die Tollkirsche, die bekommst du genauso (bzw. in der Nähe von Anvil glaub ich in der Wildnis wächst das Zeug)

und das mit dem ermorden.... nun ja.... hab bis jetzt nur 'ehrlich' gespielt
lass dir was einfallen.....


Spoiler



ne möglichkeit wäre während der Hauptquest das Opfer der Mythischen Morgenröte beim geheimen Dagon-Schrein sterben zu lassen oder den Arena-Loot Mod zu installieren, so dass du die drei Argonier, die da auf dich losgelassen werden, ausrauben kannst.....


oder einfach in ein Haus einbrechen und ihn im Schlaf umbringen (??? geht das,  ohne die Wachen zu alarmieren ???)


----------



## edoa (15. April 2006)

*AW: Vampir Heilungsquest*



			
				grungebass am 15.04.2006 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Kobleano am 15.04.2006 20:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also ich habs noch nicht probiert, aber wens die Wachen nicht sehen sollte es schon gehen... Eingebrochen bin ich schon...  Nun habe ich noch ne Frage, nähmlich: Wie sieht das aus wen ich schon bei den Klingen bin (Wird einem ja die Mitgliederschaft angeboten nachdem man das erste Tor geschlossen hat und Martin gerettet hat...  ) jetzt aber doch noch das Angebot von der Diebesgilde bekommen hat (Womit hab ich das nur verdient???  ), kann man da bei den Klingen gefeuert werden? Ach ja in der Kämpfergilde bin ich auch noch...  


Spoiler



Alles nur wegen dem verdammten Gold 


 Und wo zum Teufel bekomme ich Dietriche her? Ich will nicht cheaten... wenns so ein Cheat überhaupt gibt...   Und wie kann ich mir ne Hütte kaufen? Die Frau in der Kaiser Stadt sagt mir sie vertraue mir nicht genug...  
Danke für die Antworten!

MfG

Edoa


----------



## Herbboy (15. April 2006)

*AW: Vampir Heilungsquest*



			
				edoa am 15.04.2006 21:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wo zum Teufel bekomme ich Dietriche her? Ich will nicht cheaten...


 dann geh auf BöseSchurken- und goblin-jagd, die haben immer welche...


----------



## kingston (15. April 2006)

*Oblivion Tore*

Falls es schon mal gefragt wurde, sorry. Aber, muss man jedes Unterwelt Tor das einem irgendwo in der Pampa vor die Füsse fällt, schliessen oder erledigt sich das wenn man die Hauptquest verfolgt?


----------



## Kobleano (15. April 2006)

*AW: Vampir Heilungsquest*



			
				grungebass am 15.04.2006 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Kobleano am 15.04.2006 20:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In welchen Häusern hat es denn Argonier? Und wo gibt es Kräuterläden?
Ich spiele übrigens auf der Xbox 360.


----------



## Makaveli-71 (15. April 2006)

*AW: Vampir Heilungsquest*



			
				Kobleano am 15.04.2006 22:04 schrieb:
			
		

> In welchen Häusern hat es denn Argonier? Und wo gibt es Kräuterläden?
> Ich spiele übrigens auf der Xbox 360.


Du brauchst den Argonier gar nicht umbringen,nur mit dem Dolch verletzten.
Ein Argonier ist zum Beispiel am Marktplatz oder in der geheimen Universität zu finden.


----------



## grungebass (15. April 2006)

*AW: Vampir Heilungsquest*



			
				KONNAITN am 15.04.2006 18:50 schrieb:
			
		

> grungebass am 15.04.2006 18:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das klappt leider immer noch nicht!!
jetzt, wo ich mit Samtklamotten rumlaufe, ist der Typ vor der Tür auch mal da, aber der lässt mich ned rein, meint immer noch, ich bräuchte ein Kostüm
Hab etwa 20 Kombinationen ausprobiert... und ihn ewig bezaubert....   

HILFE!



			
				kingston am 15.04.2006 22:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Falls es schon mal gefragt wurde, sorry. Aber, muss man jedes Unterwelt Tor das einem irgendwo in der Pampa vor die Füsse fällt, schliessen oder erledigt sich das wenn man die Hauptquest verfolgt?



das würd ich auch gern mal wissen!
trau mich die ganze Zeit ned, die HQ weiterzuspielen...
bitte jetzt aber ned verraten, ob da noch ne stadt draufgeht, will ich gaaaar ned wissen!! (kann aber wegen den NQs wohl ned sein)

ach ja: und hört das eigentlich irgendwann mal auf, dass die Dinger immer neu aufgehen? wohl nur durch die HQ(?) muss ich die jetzt langsam mal machen, oder hab ich unendlich viel Zeit? Würd nämlich gern noch ein bischen warten und die dann (fast) alle per Hand schließen, statt per HQ.



			
				Kobleano am 15.04.2006 22:04 schrieb:
			
		

> In welchen Häusern hat es denn Argonier? Und wo gibt es Kräuterläden?
> Ich spiele übrigens auf der Xbox 360.



das mit den Argoniern hat sich dann ja wohl erledigt.... laufen genug rum, denke ich!

Kräuter kriegste in jeder Stadt! In der Kaiserstadt im Marktviertel gibts nen extra Kräuterladen und nen Tränkeladen, in den anderen Städten gibts Kräuter meistens beim Alchemisten der Magiergilde!

Xbox360 oder PC is absolut schnurz!!!


----------



## gamesfan1988 (15. April 2006)

*AW: Vampir Heilungsquest*

Was bringt es der Dunklen Bruderschaft beizutreten ?
Ich wurde von dem Kerl angesprochen, nachdem ich Großmeister der Arena wurde....
Sollte ich den Mord begehen für die oder bringt es mir nix ???

Kann es nachteilig sein, wenn ich dann in die Kämpfergilde will bzw mit der Diebesgilde ?

Schreibt mal eure Erfahrungen mit der Dunklen Bruderschaft
MfG

achja: kann man Quests auch deaktivieren ?


----------



## Gajeza (16. April 2006)

*Dunkle Bruderschaft*



			
				gamesfan1988 am 15.04.2006 23:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Was bringt es der Dunklen Bruderschaft beizutreten ?
> Ich wurde von dem Kerl angesprochen, nachdem ich Großmeister der Arena wurde....
> Sollte ich den Mord begehen für die oder bringt es mir nix ???
> 
> ...



Ich wollte auch der dunklen Bruderschaft beitreten, aber da muss man doch einen unschuldigen Menschen töten, aber die rennen immer wech und in Städten kommen immer die Wachen! Kann man da nicht anders beitreten?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. April 2006)

*AW: Dunkle Bruderschaft*



			
				Gajeza am 16.04.2006 00:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte auch der dunklen Bruderschaft beitreten, aber da muss man doch einen unschuldigen Menschen töten, aber die rennen immer wech und in Städten kommen immer die Wachen! Kann man da nicht anders beitreten?





Spoiler



Mach die Arena-Kämpfe in der Hauptstadt. Da hat der Champion einen Auftrag für dich. Wenn du diesen erledigst, dann kannst du ihn in der Arena ganz "einfach besiegen" und darüber bekommst du auch das Angebot der Bruderschaft.


----------



## Ice-ms (16. April 2006)

*AW: Dunkle Bruderschaft*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 16.04.2006 00:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Gajeza am 16.04.2006 00:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab nen Penner mit einem Schleichangriff angegriffen


----------



## KONNAITN (16. April 2006)

*AW: Vampir Heilungsquest*



			
				grungebass am 15.04.2006 23:01 schrieb:
			
		

> KONNAITN am 15.04.2006 18:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schöner Mist! Keine Ahnung warum das bei dir nicht funktioniert. 
Und die paar Lösungen, die man im Netz findet, wie etwa die untere, sind auch mehr oder weniger unbrauchbar, weil man mit dem Wachmann ja keinen Dialog führen und sich einschleimen kann. (zumindest nicht bis er das Kostüm erkennt.)
_...diesen Abend (ca. ab 22.00) einfach hingehen, das Kostüm ist egal, Bestecht oder Schleimt Euch beim Wachposten ein (auf über 70 sollte man ihn bringen - je nach Persönlichkeitswert - vorher speichern) und dann kommt man auch so rein. _

Das einzige was mir dazu noch einfällt, ist dass ich vor dem ganzen noch den Sohn des Grafen aus dem Oblivion-Tor gerettet habe (verdammtes Babysitting) und so zum Ritter des Dornenordens wurde. Vielleicht hat das meinen Sympatiewert bei den Wachen irgendwie beeinflußt.... aber eigentlich glaube ich nicht, dass das damit was zu tun hat.


----------



## stevetheman (16. April 2006)

*AW: Dunkle Bruderschaft*



			
				Gajeza am 16.04.2006 00:12 schrieb:
			
		

> gamesfan1988 am 15.04.2006 23:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich sag dir 1: Ich find die Dunkle Bruderschaft is eines der besten Sachen, die ich an Gameplay bis jetzt in Oblivion gesehen habe.
Is ne gute Idee nen Sandler umzubringen, so wie schon beschrieben....hätt ich auch machen können...wär einfacher gewesen....
Vor allem kannst du bei den Quests immer Bonusaufträge machen, für die eine schöne Belohnung herausspringt....bei einer warens so glaub ich 50 Gold für den Auftrag und nochmal 500 Gold für die Bonusaufgabe; zahlt sich also auf jeden Fall aus!
Und Ja, um beizutreten musst du erstmal einmal einen x-beliebigen töten -
damit dich der Typ von der dunklen Bruderschaft überhaupt aufsucht - und dann noch einen alten Opa; letzteres ist Inhalt der Beitrittsquest.

*edit*
Ob es Nachteile gibt wenn du mehreren Gilden beitrittst, bezweifle ich (bin selber bei der Magiergilde und der Dunklen Bruderschaft).
Aber bei Kämpfergilde wirds gefährlich, weil glaub wenn die rauskriegen, das du mal im Gefängnis warst (und das passiert sicher irgendwann mal), dann werfen die dich angeblich aus der Gilde...

Was das Quest-Deaktivieren angeht, gehst du einfach auf deine Questliste und klickst eine andere an; Pfeil und Richtung etc. folgen dann automatisch.
*/edit*

stevetheman


----------



## ebbo (16. April 2006)

*AW: Oliviontor von Avil*



			
				grungebass am 15.04.2006 18:55 schrieb:
			
		

> ebbo am 15.04.2006 15:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich finde im ersteen turm nur ganz open nur einenschalter der mact den käfig  auf?
und im 2. tum überaupt kein schalter?

Danke


----------



## SARR (16. April 2006)

*Galanthir*

was ich mal fragen wollte, hat jemand eine möglichkeit gefunden den paranoiden zu retten? 



Spoiler



wenn ich seine "feinde" beschattet habe und sage ihm, dass sie nichts von ihm wollen, greift er mich an. lüge ich und sage, dass sie ihn verfolgen, dann bekomme ich einen mordauftrag, mit dem ich ihn bei der wache verpetze.......in jedem fall stirbt er........gibt es eine möglichkeit ihn zu retten?


----------



## Gajeza (16. April 2006)

*AW: Galanthir*



			
				SARR am 16.04.2006 11:08 schrieb:
			
		

> was ich mal fragen wollte, hat jemand eine möglichkeit gefunden den paranoiden zu retten?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also ich habe ihn immer angelogen, hab dann schön Geld kassiert, dann, als ich den Mordauftrag bekommen habe, habe ich ihn an den Bruder von David Surilie verpfiffen, der hat dann kurzen Prozess gemacht!
Aber eigentlich wollte ich Dion, diesem Wachhauptmann, von Glarthir erzählen, weil er mir geraten hatte, ich solle ihn kontaktieren, aber eine Gesprächsoption dafür gab es nicht!


----------



## Fiffi1984 (16. April 2006)

*AW: Galanthir*

Servus!

Kann mir bitte mal jemand sagen auf welcher Seite dieses Threads über die Vampirismus-Probleme gesprochen wird? Will ja keinen neuen aufmachen, hab aber auch keine Lust 88 Seiten durchzulesen.   
Und die Suchfunktion geht irgendwie nicht...


Frohe Ostern!


MfG Fiffi


----------



## Herbboy (16. April 2006)

*AW: Galanthir*



			
				Fiffi1984 am 16.04.2006 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus!
> 
> Kann mir bitte mal jemand sagen auf welcher Seite dieses Threads über die Vampirismus-Probleme gesprochen wird? Will ja keinen neuen aufmachen, hab aber auch keine Lust 88 Seiten durchzulesen.
> Und die Suchfunktion geht irgendwie nicht...
> ...



such mal hier per suchfunktion forum rollenspiele und dann vampirismus - da gibt es nen eigene thread.


----------



## SARR (16. April 2006)

*AW: Galanthir*



			
				Gajeza am 16.04.2006 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> SARR am 16.04.2006 11:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja, 



Spoiler



den hauptmann hab ich nicht gefunden, aber mit der todesliste nimmt sich jede wache des problems an........hmmmm, ich dachte, dass es vielleicht eine möglichkeit gibt ihn zu retten


----------



## DarkWedge (16. April 2006)

*AW: Frage: Hauskauf*



			
				chelos am 14.04.2006 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich ein Haus kaufen kann und wie viel das kostet?
> 
> Danke für alle Antworten!!
> Frohe Ostern


Man kann in Skingrad ein Anwesen für 10.000Gs kaufen.
Und in Anvil kann man ein Haus für 4500Gs kaufen,ist aber mit einem Quest verbunden.


----------



## HanFred (16. April 2006)

*AW: Frage: Hauskauf*



			
				DarkWedge am 16.04.2006 18:22 schrieb:
			
		

> chelos am 14.04.2006 13:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das in Anvil kostet 5000.
lohnt sich aber, es wird sogar gratis eingerichtet und ist dann für den preis ziemlich gross.


----------



## grungebass (16. April 2006)

*AW: Vampir Heilungsquest*



			
				KONNAITN am 16.04.2006 09:12 schrieb:
			
		

> grungebass am 15.04.2006 23:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nee du, das war doch in Cheydinhal!

aber hat sich erledigt!
hab die Kombination "schwarz und burgundfarbene Kleidung" + "golddurchwirkte Schuhe" + Edelsteinhalskette und Ringe ausprobiert und siehe da: ER HAT MICH REINGELASSEN!!!

hatte die Schuhe vorher noch nicht... vielleicht waren's die...

aber danke, dass du für mich gesucht hast!


----------



## grungebass (16. April 2006)

*AW: Oliviontor von Avil*



			
				ebbo am 16.04.2006 11:08 schrieb:
			
		

> grungebass am 15.04.2006 18:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nee, wenn's die Oblivion-Welt ist, die ich meine, müssten da (zusätzlich zu den "kleinen" Türmen, die du meinst) drei Burgfriede stehen, aber nur bei einem ist der Siegelstein aktiv (das war eine der wenigen Oblvion-Welten mit Überraschung!)... wenn nicht.... für dich geh ich dann jetzt mal mir dieses Tor bei Anvil anschauen.... hoffe nur, dass die Welten nicht zufällig sind (was ich aber ernsthaft befürchte!)

aber es gibt auch Welten, in denen du von einem kleinen Turm in den Burgfried über ne Brücke gehen musst... schau dich mal nach zusätzlichen Türen in den Türmen um!


----------



## Matao (17. April 2006)

*Problem mit mageguild_questline*

So hallo zusammen, ich habe folgendes Problem mit dem Empfehlungsquest in Skinrad für die Magiergilde. Da soll man ja so nen Typen aus nem cave mit Zombies holen, ich habe die Höhle komplett gesäubert und der will einfach net mit mir mitkommen, er sagt ständig er bewegt sich erst wenn alle Monster tot sind, wobei die Höhle absolut leer ist..Was könnte ich da machen?


----------



## Makaveli-71 (17. April 2006)

*AW: Galanthir*



			
				Herbboy am 16.04.2006 16:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Fiffi1984 am 16.04.2006 14:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=362&tid=4565435&x=59


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. April 2006)

*AW: Galanthir*



			
				Gajeza am 16.04.2006 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> SARR am 16.04.2006 11:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Also ich hatte diesen Galanthir dann umgebracht, weil er auf mich losging. Das interessante dabei war ja, dass man so dann an seinen Schlüssel kam und somit in sein Haus eindringen konnte. Dort hat man eine Menge Goldstücke gefunden, glaub 800 oder so warens


----------



## ziegenbock (17. April 2006)

*AW: Problem mit mageguild_questline*



			
				Matao am 17.04.2006 00:35 schrieb:
			
		

> So hallo zusammen, ich habe folgendes Problem mit dem Empfehlungsquest in Skinrad für die Magiergilde. Da soll man ja so nen Typen aus nem cave mit Zombies holen, ich habe die Höhle komplett gesäubert und der will einfach net mit mir mitkommen, er sagt ständig er bewegt sich erst wenn alle Monster tot sind, wobei die Höhle absolut leer ist..Was könnte ich da machen?



sicher, das die höhle leer ist? schau mal auf die karte, vielleicht hast du noch eine ecke vergessen. ich bin auch ein paar mal durch die höhle gegangen, bis ich den letzten zombie gefunden hatte.


----------



## butt3rkeks (17. April 2006)

*[Quest]Azani Schwarzherz*

Noja, ich hab Oreyn in Leyawiin abgeholt und bin dann mit ihm nach "Arpenia" hin. Der grüne Pfeil zeigt auf den Eingang zum Dungeon, aber wenn ich mit Oreyn den Dungeon aufräum finde ich nichts, was auf den Verbleib von Azani Schwarzherz hinweist.
Ich weiß einfach net weiter ^^


----------



## KONNAITN (17. April 2006)

*AW: [Quest]Azani Schwarzherz*



			
				butt3rkeks am 17.04.2006 12:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Noja, ich hab Oreyn in Leyawiin abgeholt und bin dann mit ihm nach "Arpenia" hin. Der grüne Pfeil zeigt auf den Eingang zum Dungeon, aber wenn ich mit Oreyn den Dungeon aufräum finde ich nichts, was auf den Verbleib von Azani Schwarzherz hinweist.


Weil es dort auch nichts zu finden gibt. Nachdem ihr den Dungeon untersucht habt, sollte dir Oreyn eigentlich seine Meinung dazu sagen und dich zu einer anderen Ruine führen. Sprich ihn mal an, und wenn das auch nichts nützt lauf wirklich jede einzelne Ecke im Dungeon ab, vielleicht wird er dann ja gesprächiger.


----------



## butt3rkeks (17. April 2006)

*AW: [Quest]Azani Schwarzherz*



			
				KONNAITN am 17.04.2006 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> butt3rkeks am 17.04.2006 12:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was ne Arbeit *schnauf* aber hat hingehauen, danke.


----------



## Matao (17. April 2006)

*AW: Problem mit mageguild_questline*



			
				ziegenbock am 17.04.2006 10:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Matao am 17.04.2006 00:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Ich denke schon das die Höhle leer ist, ich hab die Gray Fox Kappe an und das Einzige Leben, welches angezeigt wird ist der zu rettende NPC


----------



## ripper-rapha (17. April 2006)

*AW: Problem mit mageguild_questline*

also hab vor nen paar tagen den hauptquest von oblivion durchgespielt .  



Spoiler



wenn man mehrunes dagon halt besiegt hat, sollen ja alle obliviontore geschlossen sein und kein tor kann jemals wieder geöffnet werden also mehrunes dagon is halt verbannt


als ich heute durch die welt lief entdeckte ich nördlich von leyawinn am östlichen flussufer ein OBLIVIONTOR welches man betreten konnnte !!! das kann doch nich sein oder is das wieder ein bug???


----------



## DarkWedge (17. April 2006)

*AW: Frage: Hauptquest:Morgenröhte,der grüne Kaiserweg*



			
				ErzmagierRaistlin am 29.03.2006 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ich hätte mal ne Frage zum Hauptquest, und zwar hat mir  Tar-Meena die geheimen 4 Bücher übersetzt, wo ich den Eingang zu dieser Sekte finde.
> In meinem Questbuch steht jetzt eben drin, das ich  mich am grünen Kaiserweg - wo der Turm die Mittagssonne berührt, einwenig umschauen soll. Wenn ich dem Questpfeil folge, führt der mich direkt in den Kaiserlichen Palast Garten und dort vor das Grab von Prinz Camarril! Dort allerdings tut sich überhaupt nix, keine Ahnung wie es da weitergeht! Tar-Meena kann ich in der geheimen Universität auch nicht mehr auffinden. Irgendwer nen Plan wie es hier weitergeht. Krieg nämlich langsam des
> 
> So und jetzt würd mich noch interessiern wo ich hier in das Forum eigentlich ne Frage reinschreiben kann, weil diesmal bin ich einfach auf Antworten gegangen um was zu Fragen, ist des so normal??



Die Antworten auf die beiden Fragen ürden mich auch mal interessieren.Schreib mal bitte jemand ne Antwort.


----------



## ebbo (17. April 2006)

*AW: Oliviontor von Avil*



			
				grungebass am 16.04.2006 23:16 schrieb:
			
		

> ebbo am 16.04.2006 11:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es sind drei türme. im ersten ist ist ganz oben nur ein schalterder macht den korb auf! der zweite ist keiner und am tritten kein weg hinfürt?
siehe bild:
http://spiele.freepage.de/werner_eberhard/Oblivion8.JPG

Danke


----------



## redcrush (17. April 2006)

*AW: Oliviontor von Avil*

@ grungebass : mal 'ne frage zu deinem avatar.da steht in der spalte vom zustand deiner ausrüstung der wert 125.wie geht das? ich dachte bei 100 ist schluss.


----------



## WiesokeinLeerzeichen (17. April 2006)

*AW: Oliviontor von Avil*



			
				redcrush am 17.04.2006 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> @ grungebass : mal 'ne frage zu deinem avatar.da steht in der spalte vom zustand deiner ausrüstung der wert 125.wie geht das? ich dachte bei 100 ist schluss.


ein waffenschmiedexperte kann waffen und rüstungen über 100 reparieren und damit ihren gebrauchswert erhöhen, siehe handbuch


----------



## Makaveli-71 (17. April 2006)

*AW: Frage: Hauptquest:Morgenröhte,der grüne Kaiserweg*



			
				DarkWedge am 17.04.2006 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> ErzmagierRaistlin am 29.03.2006 15:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du musst bis Mittag warten,also 12 Uhr ungefähr.


----------



## DarkWedge (17. April 2006)

*AW: Frage: Hauptquest:Morgenröhte,der grüne Kaiserweg*



			
				Makaveli-71 am 17.04.2006 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> DarkWedge am 17.04.2006 14:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sag mal jemand wie ich hier einen neuen Beitrag schreiben kann.


----------



## rastamanvibration (17. April 2006)

Ich suche Nachtschatten (Tollkirsche) und Knoblauch.
Ich hab schon über 2 Stunden danach gesucht., aber es nicht gefunden.
Gibt es einen Ort wo es die besonders oft gibt?
Ich habs auch bei keinem Händler gefunden.


----------



## Herbboy (17. April 2006)

*AW: Frage: Hauptquest:Morgenröhte,der grüne Kaiserweg*



			
				DarkWedge am 17.04.2006 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal jemand wie ich hier einen neuen Beitrag schreiben kann.


 das hast du doch soeben getan, sonst würden deine worte doch nicht dastehen...  wie meinst du das?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (17. April 2006)

rastamanvibration am 17.04.2006 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich suche Nachtschatten (Tollkirsche) und Knoblauch.
> Ich hab schon über 2 Stunden danach gesucht., aber es nicht gefunden.
> Gibt es einen Ort wo es die besonders oft gibt?
> Ich habs auch bei keinem Händler gefunden.



Knoblauch solltest du fast überall bekommen. Sechs Stück findet man in der Weynor-Priorei. (Rein ins Gebäude, die Treppe hoch und nach rechts. Gleich links im Regal findet man eine Schale mit Knoblauch und rechts auf dem Tisch findet man noch mal drei).
Tollkirschen bekommst du u.a. im Laden "Hauptzutat" (Marktplatz der Kaiserstadt) und in Choroll findet man dies als Tischdekoration in der Magiergilde (Ein Stockwerk nach oben.)

Edit: Noch eine Anmerkung zu dieser Vampirsache. Leg viele unterschiedliche Spielständ an. Insbesondere bevor du mit der Hexe sprichst. Das Quest hatte bei mir einige Bugs, wo es nicht mehr weiter ging. Da hatte die Hexe alle Zutaten, wollte aber dennoch nicht anfangen. Erneut geladen und die Sachen erneut gegeben und dann ging es plötzlich, etc.


----------



## rastamanvibration (17. April 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 17.04.2006 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> rastamanvibration am 17.04.2006 16:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke.
Die Suche hat ein Ende.


----------



## DarkWedge (17. April 2006)

*AW: Frage zu Quest: Aufnahme in die Diebesgilde*



			
				Kaeksch am 13.04.2006 09:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Arschbombe am 13.04.2006 08:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich bin einfach bei Nacht in ihr Haus im Hafenviertel der Kaiserstadt eingebrochen,hab mir das Buch geholt und es zu dem"geheimen Unbekannten"(Name des Questgebers ist mir leider entfallen)gebracht.


----------



## DarkWedge (17. April 2006)

*AW: Dunkle Bruderschaft*



			
				Gajeza am 16.04.2006 00:12 schrieb:
			
		

> gamesfan1988 am 15.04.2006 23:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anders kann man leider nicht beitreten ,aber du solltest dir die Dunkle Bruderschaft auf keinen fall entgehen lassen,die ist echt cool.


----------



## my-kbit (17. April 2006)

*Der gemeuchelte Mann*

Hiiilfee...
Bin gerade beim Quest "Der gemeuchelte Mann" und muss nun in die Kirchengruft von "Stadt vergessen"!!
Die Tür ist verschlossen und man kann sie auch nicht knacken.
Habe schon die Kirchenvorsteherin aus Verzweifelung niedergemacht und siehe da, sie hatte auch den Schlüssel...
In die verd. Tür komm ich aber immer noch nicht


----------



## Matao (17. April 2006)

*AW: Dunkle Bruderschaft*



			
				DarkWedge am 17.04.2006 16:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Gajeza am 16.04.2006 00:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du könntest natürlich versuchen zum GrandChampion der Arena aufzusteigen,  im letzten Kampf wirst du einen sich nicht wehrenden Gegner antreffen, wenn du sein Quest am Anfang gemacht hast, nach diesem "Mord" meldet sich die dunkle Bruderschaft bei dir ohne Wachen oder sonst was...


----------



## perry1965 (17. April 2006)

*Haus in Anvil*

Hallo

Hab das Haus in Anvil gekauft, ist aber innen eine ziemliche Bruchbude, sprich fast alle Einrichtung zerstört. Habe gelesen, das das Haus gratis eingerichtet wird. 
Stimmt das, und wenn ja wie?
Und wenn nein, wo bekomme ich eine Einrichtung oder was noch besser wäre eine Putzfrau (ne blonde mit .....), die den Saustall wegräumt.    

Gruß perry


----------



## Herbboy (17. April 2006)

*AW: Haus in Anvil*



			
				perry1965 am 17.04.2006 18:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Hab das Haus in Anvil gekauft, ist aber innen eine ziemliche Bruchbude, sprich fast alle Einrichtung zerstört. Habe gelesen, das das Haus gratis eingerichtet wird.
> Stimmt das, und wenn ja wie?
> ...



HanFred hat das hier gepostet, dass es eingerichtet würde. kannst den ja mal anmailen.


wie lang braucht man denn zum hauskauf? ich hab jetzt 25 oblivion-tage, stufe 10 und hab nur wenig gol, reicht nichtmal für nen zauber >700 gold...  hab natürlich ab und an mal ne bessere rüstung gekauft, aber nur leichte rüstungen - nicht auszudenken, wenn ich auch noch schwere kaufen müßte...


----------



## redcrush (17. April 2006)

*AW: Haus in Anvil*



			
				perry1965 am 17.04.2006 18:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Hab das Haus in Anvil gekauft, ist aber innen eine ziemliche Bruchbude, sprich fast alle Einrichtung zerstört. Habe gelesen, das das Haus gratis eingerichtet wird.
> Stimmt das, und wenn ja wie?
> ...


ich hab das haus in chorrol gekauft.20 000 gold.die einrichtung gibt es beim hiesigen allerlei händler .
*
wie kaufe ich das haus in skinrad.ich soll mit so'nem ork sprechen.gesagt getan.aber ich erhalte keine kaufoption trotz ausreichender sympatie.
*
mal noch 'ne frage:es gibt ja sachen die mehrere fähigkeiten oder attribute gleichzeitig festigen.wenn ich jetzt eine rüstung,schild oder was auch immer verzaubern will,kann ich immer nur ein attribut oder eine fähigkeit festigen (im gegensatz zum schaden---eisschaden/feuerschaden usw ist kein prob).geht das irgendwie anders?


----------



## perry1965 (17. April 2006)

*AW: Haus in Anvil*



			
				Herbboy am 17.04.2006 19:02 schrieb:
			
		

> perry1965 am 17.04.2006 18:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab jetzt den Arenagroßmeister (hat aber ziemlich lang gedauert), das hat mir ordentlich Geld gebracht
Außerdem sammle ich alles was ich finde und verkaufe es wieder, Das Problem ist aber meine begrenzte Tragfähigkeit. Mehr als wie zwei Waffen und eine Rüstung sind nicht drinnen.
Ich spiele jetzt so ca 50-70 Stunden, bin aber im Hauptquest noch nicht so weit. 
Mir gehen auch immer die Dietriche aus, weiß jemand wo es viele zu kaufen gibt?

perry


----------



## michi87 (17. April 2006)

*AW: Vampir Heilungsquest*



			
				grungebass am 15.04.2006 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Kobleano am 15.04.2006 20:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm also das mit dem argonier, hmm also wenn du in der dunklenbruderschaft bist, kannst du später ein neben quest machen von arg sry den namen vergessen ( die eine argnoierin die dir später q gibt) da musst den son argonier töten wei lder die wohl verraten hat etc. jedenfalls brauchst du da son herz von dem, der hat aber auch nen argonier getötet sprich du kannst dir noch son herz besorgen, evt hilft dir das bei deim q weiter. ODER du machst nicht das quest und rennst gleich ganz runter nach laywiin bis zur küste da musst du son zelt suchen da steht er rum, die leiche von dem getöteten argonier liegt da auch irgendwo rum. 

ps such mal die steine da ab kann auf jedenfalll nit schaden


----------



## redcrush (17. April 2006)

*AW: Oliviontor von Avil*



			
				WiesokeinLeerzeichen am 17.04.2006 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> redcrush am 17.04.2006 14:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aha,danke.aber wozu ein handbuch lesen das nicht dicker ist wie ein flyer,wenn es hier so viel nette leute gibt ,die einem helfen.


----------



## DarkWedge (17. April 2006)

*AW: Frage: Hauptquest:Morgenröhte,der grüne Kaiserweg*



			
				Herbboy am 17.04.2006 16:12 schrieb:
			
		

> DarkWedge am 17.04.2006 16:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich will nicht nur antworten ,sondern auch Fragen stellen die dann in der Threadliste erscheinen.


----------



## Herbboy (17. April 2006)

*AW: Frage: Hauptquest:Morgenröhte,der grüne Kaiserweg*



			
				DarkWedge am 17.04.2006 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 17.04.2006 16:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ach so, ein ganz eigenes neues thema? im jeweiligen forum einfach oben im menü "neues thema". du musst aber in einem unterforum sein, also zB in rollenspiele oder action oder CPU+Motherboards.


----------



## stevetheman (17. April 2006)

*AW: Haus in Anvil*



			
				perry1965 am 17.04.2006 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 17.04.2006 19:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




so viele fragen, und nur auf eine eine antwort: die mit den dietrichen.
ich besorg mir meine immer bei dem typen, bei dem man die diebesgildenbeitrittsquest macht, immer um 24:00 im hafenviertel der kaiserstadt, ein dietrich um 5 Gold, also geht (hab die quest nie gemacht, aber der steht da halt immer....meine zurverlässige dietrichquelle^^)

stevetheman


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (17. April 2006)

*AW: Haus in Anvil*



			
				perry1965 am 17.04.2006 18:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Hab das Haus in Anvil gekauft, ist aber innen eine ziemliche Bruchbude, sprich fast alle Einrichtung zerstört. Habe gelesen, das das Haus gratis eingerichtet wird.
> Stimmt das, und wenn ja wie?
> ...





Spoiler



Du musst in dem Haus übernachten, dan wirst du von Geistern angekriffen, wenn du diese besiegt hast laufst du Richtung ausgang, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, liegt bei nem Schrank, rechts bwz links (kommt drauf an in welcher pos. du zur Tür stehst) ne Kaputte Urne aufm boden, wo ne Skelett Hand und ne Seite von nem Tagebuch eintrag bei liegt...( die Position leuchtet eh so komisch grün durch ne Kerze, also das fällt schon auf), dan nimmst beides mit, erkundigst dich wo der Hausverkäufer ist...mittlerweile in der Kaiserstadt... rennst zu ihm, sprichst ihn drauf an un gibst ihm den Tagebucheintrag.. dan trifft ihr euch in der Taverne in Anvil und geht gemeinsam zu deinem Haus.. drinnen warten wieder Geister, machst die kaputt, gehst mit ihm in de Keller, machst dort auch die Geister kaputt, und irgendwann am Ende is ne komische Wandmalerei an der Wand, da führst ihn hin, denn nur er kanns öffnen, dan läufste rein, irgendwann hörst ne Stimme die dir sagt was de zu Tun hast... dafür brauchste die Skelett Hand....
Dan tötest den Geist un tata, schon hast nen aufgeräumtes Haus mit ganzen Möbeln etc.



Ausfürliche Erklärung


----------



## kingston (17. April 2006)

*AW: Haus in Anvil*

Ich habe alles so gemacht. Tagebuch gezeigt.. nach Anvil zum Haus.. runter in den Keller... Geister umgenietet usw.
So. Nur steht der Hausverkäufer vor dem Portal aber es rührt sich nichts. Er sagt zwar immer das er verschwindet wenn das Portal offen ist aber es tut sich nichts. Hab mal gewartet, bin schlafen gegeangen. Das einzige was passiert ist, wenn ich mal aus dem Haus rausgehe und wieder rein sind plötzlich wieder neue Geister da. Die töte ich alle aber er steht immer noch fröhlich im Keller, kreist mit den Armen vorm Portal rum aber er öffnet es nicht. Ist das ein Bug oder hab ich was übersehen?


----------



## Schmudi (18. April 2006)

*AW: Haus in Anvil*



			
				GeBlItZdInGsT am 17.04.2006 22:37 schrieb:
			
		

> perry1965 am 17.04.2006 18:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich möchte mir das haus in anvil auch kaufen aber bis jetzt ist es mir nicht gelungen, den hausverkäufer zu finden. kann mir jemand sagen wo sich der aufhält? 

gruss schmudi


----------



## gamesfan1988 (18. April 2006)

*AW: Haus in Anvil*

Ich hab die Quest, wo man in Cheyrindhal (oder wie das heisst...  ) die Geldstrafen abschaffen soll, gerade Ulrich von der Frau umbringen lassen.
Es gab aber die Alternative das man bei dem einbricht und Beweise sammelt, nur find ich jetzt sein Haus nicht.....
Kann man das nachträglich überhaupt noch machen ?
Wo wohnt der Ulrich denn ?

achja, mein Pferd ist tot   
wo bekomm ich denn billig ein neues her ?

MfG

PS ausserhalb der Stadtmauer der Kaiserstadt, in der Nähe von den Pferdeställen gibt es einen Händler names Sam, der verkauft u.a. *Dietriche*


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2006)

*Quelle für Dietriche*

Zu den Dietrichen: ich hab auch einen Verkäufer nahe des Stadttores der Kaiserstadt entdeckt. Und Zwar AUSSEN in einer Nische der Stadtmauer, Vom Tor aus an der Stadtmauer entlang ein Stück Richtung Süden. Weiß aber nicht, wann genau....

*
@gamesfan1988: * der ulrich ist ja der haupt-wachmann. du musst in den räumen der wache im schloss-"stadtteil" nach dem zimmer suchen.


ps: ups, du hast den hänlder ja auch schon genannt...   :-o


----------



## SARR (18. April 2006)

*AW: Haus in Anvil*



			
				Schmudi am 18.04.2006 00:12 schrieb:
			
		

> GeBlItZdInGsT am 17.04.2006 22:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in der lokalen taverne, heißt glaublich "die waffen des grafen".......wenn dur reingehst quatscht er dich eh von selber an..........glaube ich mich zu erinnern


----------



## rastamanvibration (18. April 2006)

*AW: Oliviontor von Avil*



			
				redcrush am 17.04.2006 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> WiesokeinLeerzeichen am 17.04.2006 14:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab das Handbuch und den 120 Seitenj Almanach aus der CE gelesen und muss sagen ich weiß nicht was ich ohne gemacht hätte.
Lesen hat noch niemanden geschadet.


----------



## kingston (18. April 2006)

*AW: Haus in Anvil*



			
				kingston am 17.04.2006 23:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe alles so gemacht. Tagebuch gezeigt.. nach Anvil zum Haus.. runter in den Keller... Geister umgenietet usw.
> So. Nur steht der Hausverkäufer vor dem Portal aber es rührt sich nichts. Er sagt zwar immer das er verschwindet wenn das Portal offen ist aber es tut sich nichts. Hab mal gewartet, bin schlafen gegeangen. Das einzige was passiert ist, wenn ich mal aus dem Haus rausgehe und wieder rein sind plötzlich wieder neue Geister da. Die töte ich alle aber er steht immer noch fröhlich im Keller, kreist mit den Armen vorm Portal rum aber er öffnet es nicht. Ist das ein Bug oder hab ich was übersehen?



Hat dazu noch jemand der diese Quest gelöst hat einen Tipp?


----------



## Jaybee (18. April 2006)

*Kriegergildenmission: Halunswacht*

Ich komme bei der mission mit den verschwundenen Städlern in der Sumpfigen Höhle nicht weiter wenn ich mich genau da hinstelle wo die markierung ist passiert nix was muss man hier machen???


----------



## KONNAITN (18. April 2006)

*AW: Kriegergildenmission: Halunswacht*



			
				Jaybee am 18.04.2006 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komme bei der mission mit den verschwundenen Städlern in der Sumpfigen Höhle nicht weiter wenn ich mich genau da hinstelle wo die markierung ist passiert nix was muss man hier machen???


Keine Ahnung wo du gerade stehst, aber hast du die Leichen der Dorfbewohner in der Höhle schon gefunden? Danach muss man noch alle Trolle killen und fertig.


----------



## Jaybee (18. April 2006)

*AW: Kriegergildenmission: Halunswacht*



			
				KONNAITN am 18.04.2006 12:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Jaybee am 18.04.2006 12:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bekommt man denn eine nachricht wenn man vor den leichen steht? ich glaub die trolle müsten alle tot sein.


----------



## DarkWedge (18. April 2006)

*AW: Frage: Hauptquest:Morgenröhte,der grüne Kaiserweg*



			
				Herbboy am 17.04.2006 20:00 schrieb:
			
		

> DarkWedge am 17.04.2006 19:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach so ,alles klr dank dir


----------



## Pulchi (18. April 2006)

*AW: Hauptquest*

Hi luete,
bei der Hauptquest soll ich in eine Höhle gehen. Dort ist das gestohlene Amulett.
Dann verschwindet der Träger des Amuletts ins "Paradies".
Dann soll ich ein Buch dort klauen.
Doch wenn ich das nehme, greifen mich die anderen an.
Also ich hab mich da durch gemetzelt, durch alle Leute, aber der Ausgang ist von einem Stein blockiert.
Wie geht es weiter?
War meine Art zu handeln richtig?


Mfg Pulchi


----------



## KONNAITN (18. April 2006)

*AW: Kriegergildenmission: Halunswacht*



			
				Jaybee am 18.04.2006 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> KONNAITN am 18.04.2006 12:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, eigentlich wird dann das Quest-Log upgedatet wo dann was in der Art steht wie "...ich sollte alle verbliebenden Trolle in der Höhle töten."
Hast du die Leichen untersucht? Ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher ob das nötig ist, aber vielleicht hilft es.

Und falls nicht- hier im Thread hat mal einer gemeint, man müsse um diese Quest zu lösen eine Person reincheaten. Keine Ahnung was genau damit gemeint war, weil es bei mir keine Probleme gab, aber vielleicht tritt bei dieser Quest häufiger ein Bug auf.


----------



## Jaybee (18. April 2006)

*AW: Kriegergildenmission: Halunswacht*



			
				KONNAITN am 18.04.2006 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Jaybee am 18.04.2006 12:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weißt du noch wo der thread so ungefähr stand?


----------



## KONNAITN (18. April 2006)

*AW: Kriegergildenmission: Halunswacht*



			
				Jaybee am 18.04.2006 12:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Weißt du noch wo der thread so ungefähr stand?


Das war hier in diesem Thread. Aber die Suche nach dem Beitrag kannst du dir sparen, weil eigentlich nicht mehr gesagt wurde als dass man jemanden reincheaten muss. 
Wenn die Quest bei dir wirklich nicht weiter geht, würde ich es an deiner Stelle einfach mal über Google versuchen.


----------



## major-dutch (18. April 2006)

*AW: A Gate To Oblivion*



			
				KONNAITN am 09.04.2006 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> major-dutch am 09.04.2006 16:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woher weisst du, dass es nur 16 sind? Nur aufgrund des Ladebildschirms? Denn ich habe soeben das 17. gefunden.  --md


----------



## KONNAITN (18. April 2006)

*AW: A Gate To Oblivion*



			
				major-dutch am 18.04.2006 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> KONNAITN am 09.04.2006 17:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das war auch ein Irrtum. Mittlerweile weiß ich dass es deutlich über 50 Tore sein können. Ich hatte nur damals erst ca. 10 gefunden und aufgrund der Load-Screen Info (keine Ahnung wozu dieses "16 Prinzen, jeder mit eigener Ebene"-Geschwafel dann gut sein soll) war ich mir sicher, dass es nur 16 gibt.


----------



## grungebass (18. April 2006)

*AW: A Gate To Oblivion*



			
				KONNAITN am 18.04.2006 13:16 schrieb:
			
		

> major-dutch am 18.04.2006 13:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



liest mal ein paar bücher über Oblivion... da gibts eins, wo ein Magier durch die Macht seiner Gedanken die verschiedenen Oblivion - Ebenen besucht hat! Und davon gibts halt 16 (für jeden Daedra-Prinz).
Toll zu lesen!

Wir können in diesem Spiel durch die Tore nur die Ebene von Mehrunes Dagon betreten! Das ist immer die selbe Ebene von Oblivion! Nur verschiedene Orte in dieser Ebene.
Schließlich will ja auch nur Dagon die Welt zerstören...
die Anzahl der Tore hat damit gar nix zu tun.... ich hoffe nur, dass es irgendwann mal aufhört, immer mehr zu werden... komme mit dem Schließen nicht mehr nach! (hab jetzt ~ 40 gefunden, 12 geschlossen....) ist einfach zu langweilig auf die Dauer...


----------



## HanFred (18. April 2006)

*AW: A Gate To Oblivion*



			
				grungebass am 18.04.2006 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe nur, dass es irgendwann mal aufhört, immer mehr zu werden... komme mit dem Schließen nicht mehr nach! (hab jetzt ~ 40 gefunden, 12 geschlossen....) ist einfach zu langweilig auf die Dauer...


ich glaube nicht, dass es irgendwann aufhört. mach die hauptquest, dann gibt's irgendwann keine tore mehr (nach der "schlacht" bei Bruma).
würde mich aber amüsieren, eine karte zu sehen, die völlig zugepflastert ist mit oblivion-toren.


----------



## grungebass (18. April 2006)

*AW: Oliviontor von Avil*



			
				ebbo am 15.04.2006 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin im Oliviontor von Avil , vom dritten turm ich weis ni<ht wie ich da hoch kommen soll ?
> wo ist der eingang vom dritten turm?
> 
> http://spiele.freepage.de...
> ...



also, hab jetzt das Tor vor Anvil geschlossen. Das heißt auch seltsamerweise "Oblivion-Tor" statt "Ein Tor nach Oblivion" und die Welt sah auch so aus, wie auf deinem Foto (spricht gegen die Zufalls-Theorie, vielleicht haste Glück!)

Also, die sah so aus: Der Burgfried steht auf nem Berg, an dessen Fuß man startet... ganz unten steht ein kleiner Turm, in dem bei mir gar nix war, außer nem Daedra-Gefäß.
Dann bin ich durch ne Höhle auf die mittlere Höhe des Berges gekommen. Dann durch ne zweite Höhle auf die Spitze und direkt vor meiner Nase war der Eingang zum Burgfried.... Der war dann sogar supereinfach und schnell 'bestiegen' und das Tor war erledigt... Mach doch einfach mal ein paar Screenshoots mehr und beschreib die Welt... Außerdem bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass du da irgendwo was übersehen haben musst!


----------



## grungebass (18. April 2006)

*AW: A Gate To Oblivion*



			
				HanFred am 18.04.2006 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> grungebass am 18.04.2006 13:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich werde also dazu gezwungen, diese Tore zu schließen?
werden die Tore automatisch geschlossen, wenn ich die Hauptquest abgeschlossen habe? Oder muss ich alle noch nicht geschlossenen Tore noch schließen?
Das würd mir nämlich endlich mal nen Grund geben, die HQ zu machen....
eins will ich nämlich nicht missen:

SIEGELSTEINE!!!!!!!!

(Magicka festigen um 50!!!    )


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2006)

*AW: A Gate To Oblivion*



			
				grungebass am 18.04.2006 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Das würd mir nämlich endlich mal nen Grund geben, die HQ zu machen....
> eins will ich nämlich nicht missen:
> 
> SIEGELSTEINE!!!!!!!!
> ...




btw:  was soll überhaupt dieses "festigen" heißen?   :-o


----------



## HanFred (18. April 2006)

*AW: A Gate To Oblivion*



			
				grungebass am 18.04.2006 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde also dazu gezwungen, diese Tore zu schließen?
> werden die Tore automatisch geschlossen, wenn ich die Hauptquest abgeschlossen habe? Oder muss ich alle noch nicht geschlossenen Tore noch schließen?
> Das würd mir nämlich endlich mal nen Grund geben, die HQ zu machen....
> eins will ich nämlich nicht missen:
> ...


ja, gegen schluss der mainquest musst du ja Bruma verteidigen. folgendes passiert:


Spoiler



es wird abgewartet, bis sich drei tore geöffnet haben, damit sich ein grosses öffnen kann, wo die eroberungsmaschine, die schon in Kvatch zum einsatz kam, rauskommen soll. was es zu verhindern gilt. ist das grosse tor zu, gibt's keine Oblivion-tore mehr, weil Martin mit dem grossen siegelstein irgendwas anstellt.


----------



## HanFred (18. April 2006)

*AW: A Gate To Oblivion*



			
				Herbboy am 18.04.2006 13:45 schrieb:
			
		

> grungebass am 18.04.2006 13:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich weis snicht, was er meint. jeder siegelstein hat andere eigenschaften.
festigen check ich auch nicht, auf englisch heisst es "fortify", was IMHO auch verstärken bedeuten kann.
also Magicka +50, solange man das verzauberte teil trägt denke ich mal. in diesem fall.


----------



## Dumbi (18. April 2006)

*AW: A Gate To Oblivion*

Durch festigen wird einfach nur ein Attribut gesteigert. In Morrowind konnte man auf diese Weise die 100er-Grenze überschreiten, keine Ahnung ob das bei Oblivion auch geht.


----------



## HanFred (18. April 2006)

*AW: A Gate To Oblivion*



			
				Dumbi am 18.04.2006 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Durch festigen wird einfach nur ein Attribut gesteigert. In Morrowind konnte man auf diese Weise die 100er-Grenze überschreiten, keine Ahnung ob das bei Oblivion auch geht.


also magicka ohne probleme. *g*
hab's auf 225, für den tollen zauber, den ich auf dem berg bekommen habe, würde ich glaube ich ungefähr 970 benötigen.  
gibt's keinen Fortify Magicka +700-siegelstein?


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2006)

*AW: A Gate To Oblivion*



			
				Dumbi am 18.04.2006 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Durch festigen wird einfach nur ein Attribut gesteigert. In Morrowind konnte man auf diese Weise die 100er-Grenze überschreiten, keine Ahnung ob das bei Oblivion auch geht.




also festigen="erhöhen" ? und ich dachte immer "was soll ich mit diesem scheiss festigen-zeugs anfangen"   


wieviele ringe kann man eigentlich tragen?


----------



## KONNAITN (18. April 2006)

*AW: A Gate To Oblivion*



			
				grungebass am 18.04.2006 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> liest mal ein paar bücher über Oblivion... da gibts eins, wo ein Magier durch die Macht seiner Gedanken die verschiedenen Oblivion - Ebenen besucht hat! Und davon gibts halt 16 (für jeden Daedra-Prinz).
> Toll zu lesen!


Ah verstehe.  So ergibt das mit den 16 Sinn. Vielleich thätte ich doch ein paar Bücher mehr lesen sollen. Bei Morrowind habe ich so gut wie alles gelesen, aber bei Oblivion hat mir bis jetzt noch die Geduld gefehlt.



			
				HanFred am 18.04.2006 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> würde mich aber amüsieren, eine karte zu sehen, die völlig zugepflastert ist mit oblivion-toren.


Ich glaube es war Killtech, der mal eine Karte verlinkt hat, auf der über 50 Tore verzeichnet waren. Ganz zugepflastert ist die Karte dann zwar noch nicht, aber bei 50 Toren sieht man wohl nur noch selten den blauen Himmel.^^


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2006)

*AW: A Gate To Oblivion*



			
				KONNAITN am 18.04.2006 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube es war Killtech, der mal eine Karte verlinkt hat, auf der über 50 Tore verzeichnet waren. Ganz zugepflastert ist die Karte dann zwar noch nicht, aber bei 50 Toren sieht man wohl nur noch selten den blauen Himmel.^^



öffnet sich denn immer erst ein weiteres, wenn man eines geschlossen hat, oder öffnet sich zB pro woche ein tor?

hab bisher die hauptquest noch nicht weitergespielt als bis "gehe nach kvatch", sondern erst mal ne menge andere dinge gemacht


----------



## KONNAITN (18. April 2006)

*AW: A Gate To Oblivion*



			
				Herbboy am 18.04.2006 14:12 schrieb:
			
		

> KONNAITN am 18.04.2006 14:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keine Ahnung wie das genau abläuft. Irgendwie stößt man einfach auf immer mehr, aber ein System wie und wann die auftauchen habe ich noch nicht entdeckt. Ich habe sie dann irgendwann einfach ignoriert. Nicht zuletzt weil die Siegelsteine, die ich geborgen habe für mich alle ziemlich unbrauchbar waren.

Und man kann übrigens nur 2 Ringe tragen.


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2006)

*AW: A Gate To Oblivion*



			
				KONNAITN am 18.04.2006 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Und man kann übrigens nur 2 Ringe tragen.



och, wie blöd... 


oder liegt es vielleicht nur an deiner/meiner ATI karte, die kein HDR hat (Herr der Ringe)


----------



## Dumbi (18. April 2006)

*AW: A Gate To Oblivion*



			
				Herbboy am 18.04.2006 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 18.04.2006 13:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du hast es erfasst! Und wieder einmal bewahrheitet sich meine Signatur...  *g*


----------



## KONNAITN (18. April 2006)

*AW: A Gate To Oblivion*



			
				Herbboy am 18.04.2006 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> KONNAITN am 18.04.2006 14:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Autsch!  Das wäre ja was wenn sich die Hardware auch noch auf die Charaktereigenschaften auswirken würde. "Zum Tragen von 4 Ringen kauft Nvidia!" *g*


----------



## oceano (18. April 2006)

*AW: A Gate To Oblivion*

Hab mal ne Frage:

*Benutzt ihr eigentlich regelmässig Seelensteine?*

Aufgeladene Seelensteine sind zwar recht nützlich, aber für meinen Geschmack ist der Aufwand auf  Dauer irgendwie zu gross. (also die Seelen einzufangen)

Oder habt ihr vielleicht Tipps wie das mit den Seelensteinen locker von der Hand geht?


----------



## darkfighter (18. April 2006)

*Molag Bal (Daedra-Schrein)*

Kurz: Wie starte ich bitte den Quest?

Bekomm mmer die Meldung, ich seiden rechten Pfad nich gegangen. Soll ich das jetzt wortwörtlich verstehen? Wenn ja, wo beginnt der bitte?
Oder heisst es, ich bin einfach noch nicht weit genug fortgeschritten?

Der "Priester" antwortet mir auch nicht drauf. Haut mir immer nur hin, dass ich nicht den rechten Weg gegangen bin, und die Krone, die man normal bei questrelevanten NPCs hat, wie ua "Daedra-Priester", erschent bei ihm auch nicht...


----------



## DarkWedge (18. April 2006)

*AW: Arena Großmeister Fragen*



			
				FetterKasten am 13.04.2006 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> gamesfan1988 am 13.04.2006 00:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bie mir hat er sich gar nicht gewehrt! Nachdem ich seine wahre Identität durch seinen Quest herausbekommen hatte, wollte er umbedingt sterben.


----------



## Kobleano (18. April 2006)

*Der Graf*

Hallo

Ich muss beim Hauptquest Verstärkung für Burma beschaffen. Nun hab ich mit dem Grafen von Skingrad (glaube ich zumindest) gesprochen und der hat gesagt, dass ich zuerst das Oblivion Tor vor der Stadt schliessen muss. Das hab ich dann auch getan und als Missionsziel stand jetzt, dass ich wieder mit dem Grafen sprechen muss. Doch genau das ist das Problem.
Im Saal hat es immer so eine Argonierin die den Grafen zu einem schickt. Doch jetzt sagt sie immer nur: "Bitte warten in der Halle, der Graf wird bald bei euch sein" und geht dann mit anderen Leuten quatschen.
Der rote Pfeil zeigt immer zum "Fürstlichen Herrenhaus" doch das lässt sich nur "Sehr Schwer" öffnen. Was also muss ich tun?


----------



## major-dutch (18. April 2006)

*AW: A Gate To Oblivion*



			
				KONNAITN am 18.04.2006 13:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Das war auch ein Irrtum. Mittlerweile weiß ich dass es deutlich über 50 Tore sein können.


Na dann, prost Mahlzeit.      Dann mache ich jetzt erstmal so schnell wie moeglich die HQ fertig. --md


----------



## HanFred (18. April 2006)

*AW: Der Graf*



			
				Kobleano am 18.04.2006 15:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Der rote Pfeil zeigt immer zum "Fürstlichen Herrenhaus" doch das lässt sich nur "Sehr Schwer" öffnen. Was also muss ich tun?


warten. fürsten sitzen nicht den ganzen tag auf den thron rum. versuch es nochmal zu normalen bürozeiten. *g*


----------



## michi87 (18. April 2006)

*AW: Kriegergildenmission: Halunswacht*



			
				Jaybee am 18.04.2006 12:57 schrieb:
			
		

> KONNAITN am 18.04.2006 12:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also, ich hatte das gleiche problem das die besagte leiche nicht in der höhle ist, bzw da wo der grüne pfeil sie kennzeichnet, meine vorgehensweise war folgende : Construcion Set geöffnet, die " Sümpfige Höhle indoor" geladen und siehe da dort liegt die besagte leiche drin, so ich habe jetzt einfach die leiche NOCHMAL eingefügt, das ganze als plugin gespeichert und den dann aktiviert, folge war das ich jetzt die meldung belkommen hab das die trolle dafür verantwortlich waren, aber die meldung gleich zweimal bekommen hab,, aber so hat das bei mir funktioniert. hoffe  das hilt dir weiter. 

aja das könnte ich gewesen sein ich hatte mal ganz am angang wo geschrieben das man aufpassen sollte mit dem q. 

greez michi


----------



## Kobleano (18. April 2006)

*AW: Der Graf*



			
				HanFred am 18.04.2006 15:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Kobleano am 18.04.2006 15:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tja nur leider gibt es in Skingrad keinen Thron. Und ich habe schon sehr lange gewartet der Pfeil bewegt sich nie und die "Sektretärin" vom Grafen sag oder tut auch nie etwas anderes.


----------



## Piccolo676 (18. April 2006)

*Magiergilde Leyawiin Empfehlungs-quest geht nicht weiter*

Hallo zusammen !

Wie oben steht, hab ich ein Problem bei der Quest von Dagail (das is die alte Frau der Gilde). ich hab alles gemacht, und das Amulett das sie will dabei. wenn ich mit der anderen Chefin sprech sagt die mir, ich soll Dagail das Amulett geben. wenn ich Dagail ansprech gibt es keine Option ihr es zu geben, oder nochmal darüber zu reden.

es geht also einfach ned weiter. muss ich da noch etwas machen ? der typ, der es versteckt hat, lebt glaub ich noch. der war in der höhle in der ich das amulett gefunden hab, aber da war auch ein Irrlicht und immer wenn ich ihn geschlagen hab, wurde er bewußtlos und nicht tot zu kriegen. muss ich den evtl. noch beseitigen, oder spielt das keine rolle ?

wäre nett wenn ihr mir da weiterhelfen würdet.

danke schonmal


----------



## darkfighter (18. April 2006)

*AW: Magiergilde Leyawiin Empfehlungs-quest geht nicht weiter*



			
				Piccolo676 am 18.04.2006 16:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen !
> es geht also einfach ned weiter. muss ich da noch etwas machen ? der typ, der es versteckt hat, lebt glaub ich noch. der war in der höhle in der ich das amulett gefunden hab, aber da war auch ein Irrlicht und immer wenn ich ihn geschlagen hab, wurde er bewußtlos und nicht tot zu kriegen. muss ich den evtl. noch beseitigen, oder spielt das keine rolle ?
> danke schonmal



Im Normalfall müsstest du ihn schn töten. Du holst ja das Amulett, und dann kommt der Magier daher, und versperrt auch das Tor hinter sich, dass du nur mit dem Schlüssel aufkriegst, den r bei sich trägt. Und wenn ich mich rechzt entsinne, kommt auch nach dem Tod des Magiers eine Questnachricht, die den Rest erst freischaltet.


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2006)

*AW: Der Graf*



			
				Kobleano am 18.04.2006 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja nur leider gibt es in Skingrad keinen Thron. Und ich habe schon sehr lange gewartet der Pfeil bewegt sich nie und die "Sektretärin" vom Grafen sag oder tut auch nie etwas anderes.


zu welcher uhrzeit bist du denn da? 

geh mal raus und wieder rein. und warte mal absichtich, also taste T und 1-2 stunden warten.

normalerweise sind die fürsten/geschäftsleute von c.a. 7-9 a.m. bis 7-9.p.m da.




*ps: kann es sein, dass die angehörigen der magiergilde ihre zauber auch nur von zB 9a.m-8p.m. verkaufen und dann nicht mehr, obwohl sie in der gilde anwesend und ansprechbar sind? *


----------



## HanFred (18. April 2006)

*AW: Der Graf*



			
				Herbboy am 18.04.2006 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> *ps: kann es sein, dass die angehörigen der magiergilde ihre zauber auch nur von zB 9a.m-8p.m. verkaufen und dann nicht mehr, obwohl sie in der gilde anwesend und ansprechbar sind? *


das wäre gut möglich. ja, ich meine auch, mich erinnern zu können, dass gewisse leute erst zu verkäufern wurden, wenn sie hinter ihrem tresen bzw. in ihrem laden waren. kann mich aber auch getäuscht haben.
probier's halt aus, ist ja schnell geprobt mit der wartefunktion.

bei grafen halte ich mich an "nine to five", da mach ich selten was falsch.


----------



## Piccolo676 (18. April 2006)

*AW: Magiergilde Leyawiin Empfehlungs-quest geht nicht weiter*



			
				darkfighter am 18.04.2006 16:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Piccolo676 am 18.04.2006 16:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nun gings. bin grad nochmal hin. diesmal war sein Irrlicht ned da, das ihn immer schlafengelegt hat. jetzt konnt ich mit hm reden und danach umhaun.

dank dir


----------



## darkfighter (18. April 2006)

*AW: Der Graf*



			
				Herbboy am 18.04.2006 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> *ps: kann es sein, dass die angehörigen der magiergilde ihre zauber auch nur von zB 9a.m-8p.m. verkaufen und dann nicht mehr, obwohl sie in der gilde anwesend und ansprechbar sind? *



Nein, es ist sogar schlimmer   
Die Läden haben alle so zw 8am und 8pm, als 8-20h offen, aber da musst du immer drauf achten, dass die jenigen auch im Verkaufsbereich stehen, und ihre "Händler"-Kleidung anhaben, also wie zB in "Die beste Verteidigung" die beiden Händler ihre Rüstungen. Bei den Magiern... noja. da bin ich bisher auch noch nicht so richtig dahintergekommen, wann die öffnungszeiten sind. Auf jeden Fall recht kurz, und nicht übereinstimmend mit den anderen Ladenöffnungszeiten. Glaub die machen erst so gegen Mittag auf. Wenn ich zu den Magiern bzgl Handel geh, dann so zw 2pm und 4pm. Sie verkaufen nur, wenn Sie hinter ihrem Tresen stehen, und das ist, soweit ich jetzt gesehn hab, wohl nur nachmittags.


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (18. April 2006)

*AW: Der Graf*



			
				Kobleano am 18.04.2006 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja nur leider gibt es in Skingrad keinen Thron. Und ich habe schon sehr lange gewartet der Pfeil bewegt sich nie und die "Sektretärin" vom Grafen sag oder tut auch nie etwas anderes.



Es gibt einen Thron, der ist nur nich in der ersten Halle wie bei allen anderen Grafschaften, der ist im Raum hintendran, bei dem Fürstlichen Herrenhaus..oder wie auch immer... das nur "Sehr Schwer" zu öffnen ist... den, vlt wissen es ein paar nicht.... 



Spoiler



Der Graf ist ein Vampir der sich halt nie der öffentlichkeit zeigt! Im Thronsaal ist auch alles Abgedichtet, also fällt absolut kein Licht rein un desweiteren.. also der unterschied ist schon relativ erheblich im gegensatz zu den "normalen" Thronsäälen.. obwohl mir grade auffällt, dass soweit ich mich erinnern kann, auch bei den anderen kein Licht reinkam!


Ich würds mal versuchen die Tür zu knacken und zum Graf zu gehn, ich hab en Schlüssel dafür und bei mir hat er nix von wegen, ich sollte jetzt gehen gesagt, vlt sagt er ja bei schloß knacken auch nix..

... den Schlüßel hab ich von dem Hausverkäufer, der liegt bei mir komischerweise tot unter der großen Brücke, die Richtung Schloss führt... wegen was auch immer... und von dem hab ich den Schlüssel genommen


----------



## Kobleano (18. April 2006)

*AW: Der Graf*



			
				GeBlItZdInGsT am 18.04.2006 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Kobleano am 18.04.2006 16:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm gibt es keine andere Möglichkeit als die Tür zu knacken (weiss nicht wie ich das schaffen sollte) oder den Schlüssel zu beschaffen?
Normalerweise führt einem ja die "Sekretärin" zum Grafen. Wieso den jetzt nicht?


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2006)

*AW: Der Graf*



			
				darkfighter am 18.04.2006 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den Magiern... noja. da bin ich bisher auch noch nicht so richtig dahintergekommen, wann die öffnungszeiten sind. Auf jeden Fall recht kurz, und nicht übereinstimmend mit den anderen Ladenöffnungszeiten. Glaub die machen erst so gegen Mittag auf. Wenn ich zu den Magiern bzgl Handel geh, dann so zw 2pm und 4pm. Sie verkaufen nur, wenn Sie hinter ihrem Tresen stehen, und das ist, soweit ich jetzt gesehn hab, wohl nur nachmittags.


hm... weiß jemand noch wo es veränderungszauber gibt? ich kann nur "leichtes schloss öffnen", und meine geschicklichkeit/sicherheitsstufe ist unter aller sau... aber verändeurng beherrsche ich als haupfähigkeit schon sehr gut.


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (18. April 2006)

*AW: Der Graf*



			
				Kobleano am 18.04.2006 17:55 schrieb:
			
		

> GeBlItZdInGsT am 18.04.2006 17:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm weiß nich, ich bin halt eigentlich gar nicht soweit das ich zum Grafen muss.. is ja von ner Quest her oder so wie ich verstanden hab?... Ich hab ja reinzufällig den Schlüssel dafür, wegen dem Toten Hausverkäufer, da dacht ich halt, ich geh dan mal rein... wie man sonst zum Grafen kommt kann ich dir nich sagen... vlt is ja bei dem nur Nachts... wen de den Spoiler gelesen hast...


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (18. April 2006)

*AW: Der Graf*



			
				Herbboy am 18.04.2006 17:59 schrieb:
			
		

> darkfighter am 18.04.2006 17:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soweit ich weiß gibts nur Zauber die bis Schloss-Stufe "Durchschnitt" öffnen könne...
da musste halt üben schlösser zu knacken.. mit dem "Mini-Spiel" is ja eh eigentlich fast egal, was du für nen Wert hast, musste halt nur den "Trick" rausfinden, wan du linke Maustaste drücken kannst!
Mein Anfangswert von Sicherheit war auch glaub nur 5 oder so.. ka.. weiß ich nich mehr.. is bei mir ne Nebenfertigkeit... mittlerweile is se bei 52.. ohne jegliche Zauber etc.! ... musste halt jede "Pfurz" Truhe und Tür knacken um besser zu werden, auch wen eh nur "scheiße" drinnen/dahinter is..


----------



## darkfighter (18. April 2006)

*AW: Nicht Molag Bal, sondern Harmaeus Mora*



			
				darkfighter am 18.04.2006 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Kurz: Wie starte ich bitte den Quest?
> Bekomm immer die Meldung, ich seiden rechten Pfad nich gegangen. Soll ich das jetzt wortwörtlich verstehen? Wenn ja, wo beginnt der bitte?
> Oder heisst es, ich bin einfach noch nicht weit genug fortgeschritten?



Ok, sry, war der falsche Daedra-Fürst.   
Es ist Harmaeus Mora, und immer wenn  ich den Priester anspreche, oder an den Altar trete (Harmaeus Mora ist eine Art riesiger Käfer, mit mehreren Scheren-Häden und Tentakeln) kommt die Meldung: "Ihr seid nicht dem Weg gefolgt, den Harmeus Mora vorschreibt."

Es geht bloß drum, dass ich mir jetzt vorgenommen hab, alle Deadra-Quests durchzuziehen. 13 sind es insgesamt, 9 hab ich schon, bei 3 bin ich grad dabei. Nur der 13te (Harmaeus Mora) will anscheinend überhaupt nicht.

Könnte mich bitte jmd über diesen Deadra-Schrein aufklären? Wär euch sehr dakbar, wenn mir jmd weiterhelfen könnt.  
In den bisher erschienen Deadra-Quest-Üersichten kommt er nicht vor.  
Möcht ja keine Quest-Lösung, sondern nur bitte die Vorraussetzungen wissen.


----------



## Hawk2411 (18. April 2006)

*Schriftrolle für Garufuchs-WO???*

Ich hab folgendes Problem: Der Graufuchs gab mir den letzten Auftrag-soweit auch schön und gut. Nu war ich im Palast und hab die Prister aufgescheucht und dann kam der Textzug "meine Tarnung ist Aufgeflogen und ich sollte besser abhauen". Fein. In dem guten Glauben die Schriftrolle schon ZU HABEN bin ich auch durch den Kamin verschwunden. Aber nix is, die blöde Rolle liegt noch irgendwo in dem Turm.
Eben bin ich per Flugmodus wieder da rein, finde die Rolle aber nicht.
Also: Weiß irgendwer wo sie sich befindet, damit ich den Quest beenden kann???

Thx for help

Hawk


----------



## WiesokeinLeerzeichen (18. April 2006)

*AW: Schriftrolle für Garufuchs-WO???*



			
				Hawk2411 am 18.04.2006 20:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Flugmodus


    
wassn das?


----------



## Nixup (18. April 2006)

*AW: Schriftrolle für Garufuchs-WO???*



			
				WiesokeinLeerzeichen am 18.04.2006 20:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Hawk2411 am 18.04.2006 20:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin grad regelrecht über meinen Boden gerollt vor lachen! Vielleicht is die Schnellreisefunktion gemeint?

An alle mit Probs mit Türen/Truhen:

Es gibt nen unzerstörbaren Dietrich


----------



## bocksack (18. April 2006)

*Wie die mytischen Bücher entziffern?*

ich bin grad in dem quest in dem man die botschaft aus den 4 mytischen Büchern finden muss. tamena hat gemeint es sind die ersten wörter von jedem absatz, da ergibt sich abba nur sinnloses gefasel. also wo ist dieser komische schrein wo ich hin muss, und wie heißt die botschaft???
ach übrigens ich bin gamerschwein nicht bocksack


----------



## Hawk2411 (18. April 2006)

*AW: Schriftrolle für Garufuchs-WO???*



			
				Nixup am 18.04.2006 21:02 schrieb:
			
		

> WiesokeinLeerzeichen am 18.04.2006 20:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein verdammt, das is ein cheat, dass man halt so rumfliegen kann (keine Schwerkraft). Ich bin ja schon im großen Turm in der Bibliothek wo die Schriftrollen sind und brauche nur diese bestimmte für den Graufuchs, finde sie aber nicht.


----------



## kingston (18. April 2006)

*AW: Haus in Anvil*



			
				kingston am 18.04.2006 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> kingston am 17.04.2006 23:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es haben doch schon zig Leute hier diese Quest schon gemacht. Wär nett wenn mal einer was dazu sagen könnte.


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (18. April 2006)

*AW: Haus in Anvil*



			
				kingston am 18.04.2006 21:35 schrieb:
			
		

> kingston am 18.04.2006 12:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin neben ihm Gestanden, hab geguckt ob Geister von hinten kommen und plötzlich rennt der ausm Haus un hat das Portal geöffnet... 
ka was man da noch besonderes machen muss, hat ein wenig gedauert bis er des dingens offen hatte, aber was ich da besonderes gemacht hab ka....


Da fällt mir noch ne Frage ein, in dem Grab hintendran liegt son komisches Necromancer Buch, soweit ich mich nicht täusche, wenn ich lesen will, steht da irgendwas von, ich könnte die Zeichen nicht lesen... Kann ich die irgendwie/irgendwo entzifern bzw entzifern lassen.. würd mich schon interessieren


----------



## Kobleano (18. April 2006)

*Magie*

Ich habe ein grosses Problem: Bei mir läd sich die Magie nicht mehr wieder auf. Es hat ganz plötzlich aufgehört und ich bin mir sicher das ich keine Krankheit habe und keinen Gegenstand trage, welcher so etwas auslösen könnte. Ist das schon jemand anderem passiert? Was kann man das machen?


----------



## grungebass (19. April 2006)

*AW: Seelensteine Trick*



			
				oceano am 18.04.2006 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mal ne Frage:
> 
> *Benutzt ihr eigentlich regelmässig Seelensteine?*
> 
> ...



1.
besorg dir das Schwert "Umbra", indem du dessen gleichnamige Besitzerin tötest. Du findest Sie, indem du die Quest vor Clavicus Vile machst 



Spoiler



oder dich südlich der Kaiserstadt in den Ayleiden-Ruinen umschaust


.
Wenn du die Quest nach Erhalten des Schwerts einfach abbrichst (nicht mehr zu Clavicus gehen!), dann hast du Umbra immer mit 0 Gewicht bei dir (normal so 43!!!).
Umbra ist vom reinen Schaden her eins der stärksten Schwerter im Spiel und ist verzaubert mit 'Seelenfalle'   ->  unheimlich einfache Art, Gegner einzufangen!!

2.
mach die Quest für die Daedra Azura 



Spoiler



der Schrein ist nordöstlich auf der Weltkarte


. Dann bekommst du Azuras Stern, das ist ein großer Seelenstein, der sich nicht verbraucht  ->  immer ein Behältnis

---> Seelenproblem gelöst!



zum 'Festigen': ja, gemeint ist natürlich erhöhen... doofe deutsche Version (man gewöhnt sich halt irgendwann an alles..)

und ja, man kann Attribute über 100 heben, das bringt allerdings (wie schon bei Morrowind) fast nix....
so steigt bei Stärke >100 nur das tragbare Gewicht... nicht mehr der Schaden, den man anrichtet    
Intelligenz erhöht aber immer noch die Magicka (aber +50 Siegelsteine sind besser!!!!!!!   )
bei Willenskraft weiß ich leider nicht, ob noch was erhöht wird (ich hoffs doch mal...)
müsst ihr am besten ausprobieren...
Konstitution bringt nur HP, keine bessere Erhöhung bei Stufenaufstieg (also Maximum +10 jede Stufe    )
dies restlichen Attribute k.P., aber bei Schnelligkeit ist es mir subjektive auch nicht mehr schneller vorgekommen bei >100

also alles in allem ein ziemlicher Reinfall für den Gedanken "nach Levelmaximum werd ich durch Gegenstände noch mächtiger".
Verzauberungen bringen mehr als Resistenzen oder dauerhaftes Schild oder Ringe mit Feder (+125) sind auch ganz nett...


zu Hermaeus Mora: soweit ich weiß, sinds 16 Daedraschreine...


Spoiler



und den von HM musst du als letzten machen... (warst also eigentlich schon aufm richtigen Weg)


----------



## grungebass (19. April 2006)

*AW: Magie*



			
				Kobleano am 18.04.2006 23:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ein grosses Problem: Bei mir läd sich die Magie nicht mehr wieder auf. Es hat ganz plötzlich aufgehört und ich bin mir sicher das ich keine Krankheit habe und keinen Gegenstand trage, welcher so etwas auslösen könnte. Ist das schon jemand anderem passiert? Was kann man das machen?



es gibt eine Krankheit namens "Astraldämpfe", die man sich von Zombies holen kann, und die genau diesen Effekt hat.... sonst fällt mir nix ein


----------



## darkfighter (19. April 2006)

*AW: Wie die mytischen Bücher entziffern?*



			
				bocksack am 18.04.2006 21:07 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin grad in dem quest in dem man die botschaft aus den 4 mytischen Büchern finden muss. tamena hat gemeint es sind die ersten wörter von jedem absatz, da ergibt sich abba nur sinnloses gefasel. also wo ist dieser komische schrein wo ich hin muss, und wie heißt die botschaft???
> ach übrigens ich bin gamerschwein nicht bocksack



Kommt mir durchaus bekannt vor.   
Bei mir waren es Daedra-Beinschienen mit Magika-Absorption 20 auf sich selbst (heissen Magierfluch Daedra-Beinschienen, oder so) - man solt halt doch vlt zuvor lesen, was für 'ne Verzauberung das ein oder andere Equip hat.
Hau' das Teil weg, such den nächsten Schrein der neun Göttlichen auf, und penn'ne Runde. Das hat zumindest mir geholfen.


----------



## Moemo (19. April 2006)

*AW: Wie die mytischen Bücher entziffern?*



			
				bocksack am 18.04.2006 21:07 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin grad in dem quest in dem man die botschaft aus den 4 mytischen Büchern finden muss. tamena hat gemeint es sind die ersten wörter von jedem absatz, da ergibt sich abba nur sinnloses gefasel. also wo ist dieser komische schrein wo ich hin muss, und wie heißt die botschaft???
> ach übrigens ich bin gamerschwein nicht bocksack



Hmm, also ich habe von ihr alle wichtigen Informationen über den Schrein bekommen, also sie markiert es auf der Karte... sprich sie einfach noch einmal an.


----------



## Pulchi (19. April 2006)

*AW: Fahler Weg*

Hallo Leute,
in Bruma habe ich die Quest erhalten, ein wichtiges Sammelstück für die dortige Gräfin zu besorgen.
Um diesen Gegenstand zu finden, gibt sie mir eine Karte, und einen Brief von jemandem der dies auch gesucht hat.
Doch kann ich daraus nicht schließen, wo sich dieser Gegenstand befindet.

Könnt ihr mir ungefähr sagen, wo ich diesen Gegenstand finden kann?
Ich soll bei der Hauptquest feindliche Spione aufsuchen und töten.
So denn ersten Spion hab ich getötet, dann soll ich zu jemanden in Bruma gehen, zu einem Hauptmann.
Der sagt mir, ich soll in das Haus des ehemaligen Spions.
Aber was soll ich in diesem Haus machen?
Dort gibt es nichts wichtiges...


MFG Pulchi


----------



## Denis10 (19. April 2006)

*AW: Fahler Weg*

Ich habe mir in der Kaiserstadt das Haus im Hafenviertel gekauft. Danach erhält man ja den Quest, Möbel für das Haus zu kaufen.



Bringt es irgend einen Vorteil, diese Möbel zu kaufen (außer, dass die Hütte schöner wird) ? Oder kann ich mir das Geld sparen?


----------



## Denis10 (19. April 2006)

*AW: Fahler Weg*



			
				Pulchi am 19.04.2006 09:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> in Bruma habe ich die Quest erhalten, ein wichtiges Sammelstück für die dortige Gräfin zu besorgen.
> Um diesen Gegenstand zu finden, gibt sie mir eine Karte, und einen Brief von jemandem der dies auch gesucht hat.
> Doch kann ich daraus nicht schließen, wo sich dieser Gegenstand befindet.
> ...







Spoiler



Sprich noch mal mit der Gräfin und wähle alle Gesprächsoptionen aus. Sie wird dir dann sagen, dass ihre Wachen bereits den ersten erwähnten Kontrollpunkt gefunden haben.




zum Hauptquest:



Spoiler



Untersuche die getöteten Spione und nimm ihre Schlüssel mit. Schaue dir mal in dem Haus des Spiones den Boden genauer an: dort gibt es eine Türe, die teilweise von einem Teppich verdeckt ist. In dieser Kammer findest du dann ein Schriftstück.


----------



## bigmike83 (19. April 2006)

*AW: Seelensteine Trick*



			
				grungebass am 19.04.2006 00:04 schrieb:
			
		

> zu Hermaeus Mora: soweit ich weiß, sinds 16 Daedraschreine...



Es sind 15 Deadraschreine - da Mehrunes Dagon ja die Welt zerstören will hat er wohl keinen eigenen Schrein 



Spoiler



Damit die Quest von Hermaeus Mora durchgeführt werden kann müssen zuvor wie erwähnt die anderen 14 Schrein-Quests erledigt sein, du musst zumindest Level 21 sein und du musst in der Hauptquest bereits die Aufgabe bekommen haben, ein Daedra-Artefakt zu finden.



Gruss
bigmike


----------



## Dumbi (19. April 2006)

*1000. Post*

Ich habe mir den 1000sten Beitrag in diesem geilen Thread gesichert.


----------



## RickSkywalker (19. April 2006)

*AW: 1000. Post*



			
				Dumbi am 19.04.2006 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir den 1000sten Beitrag in diesem geilen Thread gesichert.



Was ein Sternie so alles darf :-o 
Ich wette um 1000 Euro, dass irgendein verrückter Sternie geflamet hätte, hätte ich sowas gespammt.
edit: 1001, ich bins eins höher als du


----------



## Dumbi (19. April 2006)

*AW: 1000. Post*



			
				RickSkywalker am 19.04.2006 10:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wette um 1000 Euro, dass irgendein verrückter Sternie geflamet hätte, hätte ich sowas gespammt.


Du spammst doch eh die ganze Zeit und niemand sagt etwas, also hätte hier auch niemand etwas gesagt!       *g*


----------



## faithfulbreath (19. April 2006)

*Hilfe - hab ne Höllenhaxe*

... ich will die aber nicht haben. Wie werd ich die bescheuerte Krankheut wieder los (Schnelligkeit und Geschicklichkeit sind völlig in den Wicken)


----------



## Thodin_33 (19. April 2006)

*AW: Fahler Weg*



			
				Pulchi am 19.04.2006 09:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> in Bruma habe ich die Quest erhalten, ein wichtiges Sammelstück für die dortige Gräfin zu besorgen.
> Um diesen Gegenstand zu finden, gibt sie mir eine Karte, und einen Brief von jemandem der dies auch gesucht hat.
> Doch kann ich daraus nicht schließen, wo sich dieser Gegenstand befindet.



Geht es um die Reise zum fahlen Pass? Das ist der aufwendigste Nebenquest, glaube ich.



Spoiler



Du bekommst das antike Tagebuch eines  Alkaviri-Boten und eine Karte (glaube ich). Dann liest du dir einfach die Einträge des Boten durch und folgst den Hinweispunkten (Felsen, Statuen etc.), bis du zu einem Dungeon kommst. Hat man jeweils eine neue Wegmarke erreicht, kommt eine onScreenMeldung und du weisst das du richtig bist. Im Dungeon muss man sich durchkämpfen und landet dann am fahlen Pass. In dem Dungeon liegt ausserdem das Skelett des besagten Boten. Die alten Befehle, die er ursprünglich zum fahlen Pass übermitteln sollte, kann man mitnehmen und erspart sich so den Endkampf. 
Am fahlen Pass (das Gebiet ist nur über dem Dungeon zu erreichen) kann man erstmal den Talkessel erkunden und dann die verschüttete Ruine des alten Alkaviri-Hauptquartiers betreten. Wenn man sich durch den mehrere Ebenen grossen Dungeon gekämpft hat, erreicht man am Ende den Geist des Alkaviri-Generals, der immer noch seine alten Befehle ausführt. Gib ihm die Tontafel des Boten mit den Rückzugsbefehlen, und er verpisst sich. Dann ist der Weg zum Artefakt für die Gräfin frei.


----------



## darkfighter (19. April 2006)

*AW: Fahler Weg*



			
				Denis10 am 19.04.2006 09:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir in der Kaiserstadt das Haus im Hafenviertel gekauft. Danach erhält man ja den Quest, Möbel für das Haus zu kaufen. Bringt es irgend einen Vorteil, diese Möbel zu kaufen (außer, dass die Hütte schöner wird) ? Oder kann ich mir das Geld sparen?



Der wesentliche Vorteil sind Truhen, Schränke, etc. wo du dein Zeug lagern kannst. Nicht nur bei "Lagerbereich", sondern auch bei "Schlafzimmer", "Esszimmer", etc. Lohnt sich aber weniger in der Kaiserstadt, umso mehr jedoch bei den größeren Herrenhäusern in den anderen Städten, da du dort noch Eingangsbereich, Sall, Gästezimmer, Ober- und Untergeschoss, etc hast.

Denn das Problem ist, dass so ungefähr im Wochenrythmus die geplünderten Festungen, Ruinen, Lager, etc. neue Bewohner bekommen, und die Kisten auch einen neuen Inhalt. Also alles, was du nicht in den Kisten deiner Häuser unterbringst ist nach einer Woche (in-game) futsch.

Ich machs immer so, dass ich alles um eine Stadt herum plünder, solang die Läden offen haben, gleich alles verkauf, und nachts über den Rest im Haus unterbrig, bis ich mal wieder vorbeischau... wär ja sonst Schade um den reichlichen Gewinn, insbesondere an Rüstungen der Gegner (Bestquote bisher: Equip im Verkaufswert von 60.000 Gold aus allein einer einzigen Höhle    ).

Wenn wir schon dabei sind: Kennt jmd enen Händler der mehr als max. 1000 Gold pro Verkauf zahlt? Z.B. Daedra-Rüstungen sind paar Tausend wert, aber du kriegst trotzdem nur maximal den Betrag vom Händler, der im Verkaufsbildschirm unten rechts steht.


----------



## HanFred (19. April 2006)

*AW: Hilfe - hab ne Höllenhaxe*



			
				faithfulbreath am 19.04.2006 11:01 schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich will die aber nicht haben. Wie werd ich die bescheuerte Krankheut wieder los (Schnelligkeit und Geschicklichkeit sind völlig in den Wicken)


z.b. nen heiltrank trinken?  
also cure disease und nicht health natürlich.
oder/und geh in eine kirche und bete am schrein.


----------



## Stiller_Meister (19. April 2006)

*Obliviontore*

mal ne Frage:
bin in der Hauptstory da angelangt wo ich Martin zum Wolkenherrscher Tempel bringen soll, das heißt, dass ich 1 Obliviontor geschlossen hab.
Nun mache ich im Moment nur Nebenquest, und dabei ist mir das ein oder andere mal ein Obliviontor am Wegesrand begegnet.
Meine Frage ist, ob ich die Tore einfach so machen bzw. schließen kann, oder sollte ich sie da erstmal stehen lassen da sie zu teilen der Hauptstory gehören?

Danke im vorraus

Stiller-Meister


----------



## Nixup (19. April 2006)

*AW: Obliviontore*



			
				Stiller_Meister am 19.04.2006 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne Frage:
> bin in der Hauptstory da angelangt wo ich Martin zum Wolkenherrscher Tempel bringen soll, das heißt, dass ich 1 Obliviontor geschlossen hab.
> Nun mache ich im Moment nur Nebenquest, und dabei ist mir das ein oder andere mal ein Obliviontor am Wegesrand begegnet.
> Meine Frage ist, ob ich die Tore einfach so machen bzw. schließen kann, oder sollte ich sie da erstmal stehen lassen da sie zu teilen der Hauptstory gehören?
> ...



Kannst die auch einfach so schließen! Hab das aber erst einmal gemacht und bei mir erscheinen immer mehr Tore, das regt mich schon langsam auf! Zerstört irgendwie die Idylle von Cyrodiil!

Ich spiel lieber die Nebenquests... später gehören dazu leider auch Tore schließen!

Gibt es eigentlich einen Grund für das Erscheinen für immer mehr Tore? Bin mal nen Pfad entlang gelaufen und hab ne Mission vom Deadra Schrein angenommen... ich lauf den gleichen Pfad zurück und schon war wieder eins dieser verfluchten Tore da *grml*

Warum?


----------



## Volcom (19. April 2006)

*AW: Obliviontore*

hab da ne wichtige frage , ich bin grad in der hauptquest , ich muss alle orte anheuern sol,daten ranzuholen usw.in anvil soll ich ja bevor die mir hilfe geben des tor vor der stadt schließen.
Hab ich gemacht nur als ich rauskam verlor ich energie bis ich starb :o
als ich in oblivion abundz ein päuschen machte kam bei einem irgentwas mit vampirmismus oder so. hat das was damit zu tun , helft mir bitte , meine spielerfigur verändert sich auch , die war mal ein etwas dunkelhäutiger  junger mann und jetzt isses n blasser weißer mann


----------



## Dumbi (19. April 2006)

*AW: Obliviontore*



			
				Volcom am 19.04.2006 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> hab da ne wichtige frage , ich bin grad in der hauptquest , ich muss alle orte anheuern sol,daten ranzuholen usw.in anvil soll ich ja bevor die mir hilfe geben des tor vor der stadt schließen.
> Hab ich gemacht nur als ich rauskam verlor ich energie bis ich starb :o
> als ich in oblivion abundz ein päuschen machte kam bei einem irgentwas mit vampirmismus oder so. hat das was damit zu tun , helft mir bitte , meine spielerfigur verändert sich auch , die war mal ein etwas dunkelhäutiger  junger mann und jetzt isses n blasser weißer mann


Du bist wohl zum Vampir geworden. Schleiche dich mal an einen schlafenden Menschen an; wenn du sein Blut trinken kannst, dann bist du definitiv ein Vampir. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann musste man wegen dieser Sache mit einem Prister in einer Kirche reden, vielleicht bringe ich da aber auch etwas durcheinander.

ICh lese garde, dass das mit der Kirche innerhalb von ein paar Tagen geschehen muss. Wenn du schon Vampir bist, dann gibt es eine Quest mit der du dich heilen kannst.


----------



## DarkWedge (19. April 2006)

*AW: alle sachen weg?*



			
				ziegenbock am 08.04.2006 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin mal der story gefolgt und jetzt in der höhle beim arriussee. dort muß man ja alle sachen abgeben. habe dann das buch genommen,die ganzen leute gekillt und raus aus der höhle. bekomme ich meine sachen wieder oder hätte ich die vorher irgendwo lagern sollen?
> 
> der typ, der die sachen genommen, den habe ich nicht mehr gefunden.


----------



## grungebass (19. April 2006)

*AW: Seelensteine Trick*



			
				bigmike83 am 19.04.2006 10:31 schrieb:
			
		

> grungebass am 19.04.2006 00:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hab hier im Thread mal gelesen, dass es möglich sein sollte, am geheimen Schrein von Mehrunes Dagon (während der HQ) ne Quest von ihm zu bekommen.... (ab Lvl. 20 oder so)..
das hab ich natürlich nicht gemacht, 



Spoiler



da ja die Statue kaputtgeht, wenn das Buch genommen wird
aber es gibt eh nur wieder (wie in Morrowind) Mehrunes Razor (verzauberter Dolch) als Belohnung und wer braucht den schon?



das hat doch hoffentlich keine Auswirkung auf die Hermaeus Mora Quest?
und ich sollte wohl doch mal die HQ weiterspielen.... bin erst bei den Spionen


----------



## kingston (19. April 2006)

*AW: Haus in Anvil*



			
				GeBlItZdInGsT am 18.04.2006 22:57 schrieb:
			
		

> kingston am 18.04.2006 21:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke. Also es war tatsächlich ein Bug. Ich bin da wirklich 10 min neben ihm gestanden und er hat das Tor nicht geöffnet. Hab einen etwas früheren Spielstand geladen und beim 2. Anlauf ging es.


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (19. April 2006)

*AW: Haus in Anvil*



			
				kingston am 19.04.2006 21:26 schrieb:
			
		

> GeBlItZdInGsT am 18.04.2006 22:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würde ganz gerne wissen, wie man den Kerl dazu überreden kann mitzukommen, nach Anvil!?!?!

Der ist ja in der Kaiserstadt, bei mir kommt der nicht mit, und im Questlog steht ich muss ihn überzeugen !?


----------



## Pulchi (20. April 2006)

*AW: Vampire killen*

Hallo Leute,
bei der Hauptquest, soll ich jetzt 5 Vampirbrüder killen, der Auftrag stammt von einer Göttin.
Habt ihr eine Tips, wie ich die leicht besiegen kann, denn sie sind sehr harte Brocken....Den ersten hab ich die ganze Zeit mit Schockberührung plattgemacht, doch er hat mir so eine Krankheit übertragen.
Ich kann mich jetzt leider nicht mehr erinnern wie sie heisst, aber vielleicht wisst ihr es ja noch.... Was bewirkt diese Krankheit dennn?


----------



## bigmike83 (20. April 2006)

*AW: Hermaeus Mora*



			
				grungebass am 19.04.2006 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> hab hier im Thread mal gelesen, dass es möglich sein sollte, am geheimen Schrein von Mehrunes Dagon (während der HQ) ne Quest von ihm zu bekommen.... (ab Lvl. 20 oder so)..
> das hab ich natürlich nicht gemacht,
> 
> 
> ...



Dass man dort eine Quest machen kann wusste ich bisher nicht (ich war zu dem Zeitpunkt allerdings auch noch nicht Level 20), die Hermaeus Mora Quest kannst du jedenfalls auch ohne Erledigung der Dagon Quest machen. Den Auftrag für das Daedra-Artefakt bekommst du glaub ich direkt nach den Spionen...

Gruss
bigmike


----------



## HanFred (20. April 2006)

*AW: Vampire killen*



			
				Pulchi am 20.04.2006 08:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> bei der Hauptquest, soll ich jetzt 5 Vampirbrüder killen, der Auftrag stammt von einer Göttin.
> Habt ihr eine Tips, wie ich die leicht besiegen kann, denn sie sind sehr harte Brocken....Den ersten hab ich die ganze Zeit mit Schockberührung plattgemacht, doch er hat mir so eine Krankheit übertragen.
> Ich kann mich jetzt leider nicht mehr erinnern wie sie heisst, aber vielleicht wisst ihr es ja noch.... Was bewirkt diese Krankheit dennn?


kommt darauf an, womit du angesteckt wurdest. vielleicht wirst du zum vampir, geh lieber schnell an einen schrein beten. drei tage hat man glaub ich zeit dafür.
ansonsten trinke ich immer sofort nach einer ansteckung einen trank, der krankheiten heilt. UND ich geh möglichst bald beten.


----------



## bigmike83 (20. April 2006)

*AW: Vampire killen*



			
				Pulchi am 20.04.2006 08:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> bei der Hauptquest, soll ich jetzt 5 Vampirbrüder killen, der Auftrag stammt von einer Göttin.
> Habt ihr eine Tips, wie ich die leicht besiegen kann, denn sie sind sehr harte Brocken....Den ersten hab ich die ganze Zeit mit Schockberührung plattgemacht, doch er hat mir so eine Krankheit übertragen.
> Ich kann mich jetzt leider nicht mehr erinnern wie sie heisst, aber vielleicht wisst ihr es ja noch.... Was bewirkt diese Krankheit dennn?



Die Krankheit heißt wahrscheinlich Porphyric Hemophilia (kannst du im Magiemenü überprüfen) und bewirkt dass du dich nach 3 Tagen in einen Vampir verwandelst. Davor kannst du einfach in eine Kirche gehen und am Altar beten, dann wirst du geheilt. Wenn du bereits ein Vampir bist musst du zur Heilung eine ziemlich aufwändige Quest erledigen.

EDIT: ich war wohl zu langsam 

Gruss
bigmike


----------



## faithfulbreath (20. April 2006)

*Ogerhauptmann - wie macht man den platt??*

Mich hat  dieser Fremde in Chorl angesprochen, dass ich ihm etwas gestohlenes bringen soll! Was der Vater dieser Brüder mal gestohlen hat. Es liegt in einer Ogerhöhle! Die Höhle hab ich gefunden und die Oger waren auch nicht besonders schwer zu erlegen (mit meinem Freund dem Skampy im Duett funzt das ganz hervorragened)
So nun steh ich also fast Aug in Aug mit dem Hauptork ... aber alle Versuche den zu plätten scheitern ...

in null komma nix hat er mir dreimal auf die Birnegehauen und Schluß ist!
(Die Zeit reicht nicht mal um vom Bogen auf Schwert zu wechseln - wenn man zwischendurch noch n Zauber wirken will) 
Vergifteter Pfeil mit (Schnelligkeitsschaden) bringt nichts ... meinen Skampy ignoriert er einfach - obwohl ich ihn sozusagen als Guard zwischen diesen Klotz und mich gezaubert habe!

Weiß jemand wie man diesem Ungetüm beikommen kann ... hat der irgendeine besondere Schwäche?


----------



## SIr-Simon (20. April 2006)

*Die Tränen des ritters*

Ich bin gerade in der Hölle, wo der Ritter in einer Eisschale steht.Nun wo zum Teufel finde ich diese Tränen des Ritters?


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (20. April 2006)

*AW: Ogerhauptmann - wie macht man den platt??*



			
				faithfulbreath am 20.04.2006 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich hat  dieser Fremde in Chorl angesprochen, dass ich ihm etwas gestohlenes bringen soll! Was der Vater dieser Brüder mal gestohlen hat. Es liegt in einer Ogerhöhle! Die Höhle hab ich gefunden und die Oger waren auch nicht besonders schwer zu erlegen (mit meinem Freund dem Skampy im Duett funzt das ganz hervorragened)
> So nun steh ich also fast Aug in Aug mit dem Hauptork ... aber alle Versuche den zu plätten scheitern ...
> 
> in null komma nix hat er mir dreimal auf die Birnegehauen und Schluß ist!
> ...



Bist du Kämpfer oder Schütze??
versuch ihn einfach ausm Schleichmodus anzugreifen, dann verdreifacht bzw. versechsfacht sich der dmg.
wenn dus dann noch so hinkriegst, das er dich nicht entdeckt, sollte es kein prob. mehr sein!
oder baller ihn immer mit Zaubern zu (Schriftrollen) und renn gleichzeitig rückwärts...


----------



## Pulchi (20. April 2006)

*AW: Obliviongate Bruma*

Hallo Leute,
ich soll jetzt das Gate in Bruma schließen.
Ich geh also nach Oblivion und  betrete den Turm.
Ich metzle mich durch alles durch, bis ich schließlich zu einer Tür komme, die als "mittel" beschrieben ist.
Meine Frage:
Gibt es für diese Tür einen Schlüssel, denn man finden kann, oder muss man diese Tür mithilfe eines Dietrichs knacken?
Leider hab ich bei keinem getöteten Gegner einen derartigen Schlüssel entdeckt.

Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?
Was komisch ist:
Also ich hab alle Vampirbrüder gekillt.
Und ich wurde von so einer Kranheit angesteckt.
Doch auch nach 3-4 Tagen, bin ich immer noch kein Vampir....
Naja gut.

thx für eure Hilfe

MFg Pulchi


----------



## Moemo (20. April 2006)

*AW: Haus in Anvil*



			
				ZiegenPaeter am 19.04.2006 22:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde ganz gerne wissen, wie man den Kerl dazu überreden kann mitzukommen, nach Anvil!?!?!
> 
> Der ist ja in der Kaiserstadt, bei mir kommt der nicht mit, und im Questlog steht ich muss ihn überzeugen !?



Du musst diesen Zettel, der in deinem Haus liegt, mitnehmen und dem Kerl geben - dann sieht er ja, dass nur er den "Fluch" aufheben kann.


----------



## DawnHellscream (20. April 2006)

*AW: Haus in Anvil*

Aufrgund von über 1000 Post, hab ich keienn bock alle durchzulesen und nach meienr frage zu fanden ....

Ich will grad der Diebesgilde beitreten und hab dazu den wettbewerb mit den anderen 3 angenommen ....das Buch wurde mir aber von der frau weggemobst und nun heißt es muss ich sie bestehlen um das buch zu bekommen ...nun hat sie mich aber schoneinmal beim langfingermachen erwischt und ich hab keine ahnung wo sie das buch versteckt haben soll ....

meine Skills:
Waldläuferin
Sternzeichen : Dieb
Klasse: Assasine
Bevorzugte waffe : Bogen


----------



## faithfulbreath (20. April 2006)

*AW: Ogerhauptmann - wie macht man den platt??*



			
				ZiegenPaeter am 20.04.2006 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> faithfulbreath am 20.04.2006 12:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bin Kampfmagier ... besser im Schwertkampf...
wenn ich mich anschleiche reagiert der sofort ... auch wenn ich versuche zu flüchten und in ner dunklen Ecke stehe entdeckt er mich.


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (20. April 2006)

*AW: Ogerhauptmann - wie macht man den platt??*



			
				faithfulbreath am 20.04.2006 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> ZiegenPaeter am 20.04.2006 14:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann kannste dem wohl nur mit Angrif, Block, Heiltrank kombos entgegentreten ^^


----------



## Pulchi (20. April 2006)

*AW: Ogerhauptmann - wie macht man den platt??*



			
				ZiegenPaeter am 20.04.2006 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> faithfulbreath am 20.04.2006 15:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Setzt doch den Schwierigkeitsgrad runter!


----------



## faithfulbreath (20. April 2006)

*AW: Ogerhauptmann - wie macht man den platt??*



			
				Pulchi am 20.04.2006 15:55 schrieb:
			
		

> ZiegenPaeter am 20.04.2006 15:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nee. gemogelt wird nicht ....

ich mach erstmal was anderes ... vielleicht find ich ja mal ne Waffe oder Zauber mit mehr Wumms - und dann geht ich zurück und hau dem Typen aber sowas von aufs Maul!!


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2006)

*Welche Zauber/Schwerter für welche Gegner?*

Gibt es irgendwelche Regeln dafür, welche Waffen für welche Gegner besser sind oder evtl. gar nicht gehen?


zB gegen Geister gehen ja normale Schwerter nicht, nur Zauber, bzw. auf einem Geisterschiff ging auch der Säbel eines durch Zauber getöteten Geistes.

Was ist zB mit Vampiren?

Bei anderen Rollenspielen gibt's ja teils auch Regelen wie "nur stumpfe Waffen" usw.

Und sind bestimtme Gegner generell gegen zB Feuer resistent usw.? leider sieht man das ja beim Kampf nicht...


----------



## grungebass (20. April 2006)

*AW: Die Tränen des ritters*



			
				SIr-Simon am 20.04.2006 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin gerade in der Hölle, wo der Ritter in einer Eisschale steht.Nun wo zum Teufel finde ich diese Tränen des Ritters?



schau dich mal auf dem Boden und dem großen Stein (auf dem der Eisklotz steht) genauer um... sind recht unscheinbar
insgesamt sinds FÜNF Stück


----------



## SIr-Simon (20. April 2006)

*AW: Die Tränen des ritters*

hab es gefunden ,thx.
gruss
SIr-Simon


----------



## Ralle0710 (20. April 2006)

*Whitmond*

In Whitmond möchte Maeva die *Üppige*    dass ich ihren Mann Bjalfi und seinen Streitkolben "Felsenschmetterer" in der Strandfestung finde.
Gesagt - getan!
Nun würde ich ihr gerne "Felsenschmetterer" übergeben.
Geht aber nicht!    
Und nun?

Ich habe den Streitkolben bei mir, kann aber Maeva nicht darauf ansprechen. Immer erzählt sie mir die Geschichte ihres Mannes, bla,bla.

Ist das ein bekannter Bug - oder habe ich irgendetwas übersehen?

Thanx!


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2006)

*AW: Whitmond*



			
				Ralle0710 am 20.04.2006 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> In Whitmond möchte Maeva die *Üppige*    dass ich ihren Mann Bjalfi und seinen Streitkolben "Felsenschmetterer" in der Strandfestung finde.
> Gesagt - getan!
> Nun würde ich ihr gerne "Felsenschmetterer" übergeben.
> Geht aber nicht!
> ...




evtl. musst du den mann auch erst ansprechen? hast du mal auf die rote/grün markierung im kompass geachtet? dazu die quest aber auch im questbuch akitv schalten. die pfeile zeigen an, wo du für diese quest als nächstes hin sollst.

ps: oder benutzt du die waffe grad selebr? evtl. geht es dann nicht?


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2006)

*Bild des Grafen (Choroll) - Kann "unegwöhnliches Bild" nicht benutzen...*

Ich hab im Keller des Westturmes ein "ungewöhliches Bild" gefunden mit so nem "Hebel benutzen" Symbol, aber es passiert nix - ist das normal?


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (20. April 2006)

*AW: Whitmond*



			
				Ralle0710 am 20.04.2006 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> In Whitmond möchte Maeva die *Üppige*    dass ich ihren Mann Bjalfi und seinen Streitkolben "Felsenschmetterer" in der Strandfestung finde.
> Gesagt - getan!
> Nun würde ich ihr gerne "Felsenschmetterer" übergeben.
> Geht aber nicht!
> ...



Welche City ist Whitmond auf deutsch??? will den Felszerschmetter endlich loswerden *g*
hab die aber noch net gefunden....


----------



## Vittra (20. April 2006)

*AW: Bild des Grafen (Choroll) - Kann "unegwöhnliches Bild" nicht benutzen...*



			
				Herbboy am 20.04.2006 21:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab im Keller des Westturmes ein "ungewöhliches Bild" gefunden mit so nem "Hebel benutzen" Symbol, aber es passiert nix - ist das normal?



Das Bild gehört zu ner Quest der Gräfin von Choroll...genauer gesagt der hier im Forum am häufigsten gefragten Quest im Spiel.

Gruß
Vittra


----------



## ca2300 (20. April 2006)

*AW: Haus in Anvil*



			
				DawnHellscream am 20.04.2006 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will grad der Diebesgilde beitreten und hab dazu den wettbewerb mit den anderen 3 angenommen ....das Buch wurde mir aber von der frau weggemobst und nun heißt es muss ich sie bestehlen um das buch zu bekommen ...nun hat sie mich aber schoneinmal beim langfingermachen erwischt und ich hab keine ahnung wo sie das buch versteckt haben soll ....



Sie hat das Buch in ihrem Haus im Norden vom Hafenbezirk.
Nach 18 Uhr ist niemand dort unddu kannst einbrechen und das Buch nehmen(das ist in einen Schrank).
Wenn du est nicht Schaffst dann gibt dir Christophe einen neuen Auftrag (Rohssans Schwert mopsen, im Waffenlager im Osten des Marktbezirkes)


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2006)

*AW: Bild des Grafen (Choroll) - Kann "unegwöhnliches Bild" nicht benutzen...*



			
				Vittra am 20.04.2006 21:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 20.04.2006 21:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das is schon klar, aber ich kann das bild nicht benutzen, es passiert nix... muss ich dafür erst was finden, oder wie?


----------



## Thodin_33 (21. April 2006)

*Wo ist Joffre nach dem Ende der Hauptquest?*

Gut ...das Böse in Tamriel habe ich besiegt. Die Hauptstory ist abgeschlossen. Nach einem kurzen Plausch mit Ocato und der Cutscene war dann auch Schluss. Alles sehr, sehr kurz gehalten. Dannach war es, als ob sonst nix passiert wäre  Ist da noch jemand? Wo ist Joffre abgeblieben? Ich will doch schliesslich gelobt werden


----------



## Pulchi (21. April 2006)

*AW: Arena*

Hallo Leute,
ich hab leider meine Arenarüstung dummerweisse irgendwo abgelegt.
Ich kann aber nur in der Arena kämpfen, wenn ich diese Trage, und der Arenameister bietet mir auch nicht die Möglichkeit, eine neue Arenarüstung zu bekommen.
Hat jeder Tipps, wie ich wieder in der Arena kämpfen kann?

thx Pulchi


----------



## bigmike83 (21. April 2006)

*AW: Arena*



			
				Pulchi am 21.04.2006 09:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> ich hab leider meine Arenarüstung dummerweisse irgendwo abgelegt.
> Ich kann aber nur in der Arena kämpfen, wenn ich diese Trage, und der Arenameister bietet mir auch nicht die Möglichkeit, eine neue Arenarüstung zu bekommen.
> Hat jeder Tipps, wie ich wieder in der Arena kämpfen kann?
> ...



Direkt neben dem Waffenmeister in der Arena befindet sich ein Schrank, in dem sich fünf leichte und fünf schwere Arena-Rüstungen befinden - also greif nur zu 

Gruss
bigmike


----------



## Vittra (21. April 2006)

*AW: Bild des Grafen (Choroll) - Kann "unegwöhnliches Bild" nicht benutzen...*



			
				Herbboy am 20.04.2006 22:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Vittra am 20.04.2006 21:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, hab deine Frage falsch aufgefasst.
Hast du schon alle Verdächtigen befragt? Danach kommt ein Questeintrag, dass man nach Beweisen suchen soll. Das Bild ist einer davon. Vielleicht gibt es noch eine vorgegebene Reihenfolge, in der man die Hinweise finden soll...
Die anderen Beweise:


Spoiler



- Im Speisezimmer auf dem Teppich sind Farbflecken
- Malsachen im Zimmer der Frau..weiß den Namen nicht mehr genau



Wenn es dann immer noch nicht funktioniert, dann scheint es wohl ein Bug zu sein...

Gruß
Vittra


----------



## unruhestifter (21. April 2006)

*AW: Bild des Grafen (Choroll) - Kann "unegwöhnliches Bild" nicht benutzen...*

Wer noch nicht bei der Diebesgilde ist Sollte das hier nicht lesen.


Ich habe noch ne Frage zu einem Quest von der Diebesgilde.


Da muss man irgendwann mal so einen Auftrag machen, wo man einen Brief fälschen muss und diese Fälschung braucht dann noch so ein Siegel von der Stadwache. Wie kommt man an dieses Siegel? Wenn man da einbricht stehen da immer Wachen rum und labern einen an, dass man ganz böse ist und dann muss man zahlen oder ins Gefängnis gehen...(wisst ihr alle wahrscheinlich alle schon)
                                                                                                                                                                       Danke schonmal im Voraus (wenn mir einer schreibt)


----------



## DanPrez (21. April 2006)

*AW: Bild des Grafen (Choroll) - Kann "unegwöhnliches Bild" nicht benutzen...*

Habe eine Frage zum Gift der Lähmung.

Ich möchte unbedingt mehrere dieser Gifte kaufen, habe aber noch keinen Händler entdeckt, der sie führt. Könnt ihr mir da helfen?
Die meisten Alchemisten haben kaum Gifte im Angebot, das Gift der Lähmung habe ich noch gar nicht gesehen.

Alternativ könnte ich mir selbst eines brauen, aber welche Zutaten benötige ich hierfür?

Schonmal Danke...


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2006)

*AW: Bild des Grafen (Choroll) - Kann "unegwöhnliches Bild" nicht benutzen...*



			
				Vittra am 21.04.2006 10:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es dann immer noch nicht funktioniert, dann scheint es wohl ein Bug zu sein...
> 
> Gruß
> Vittra


 hab es gestern nacht geschafft. hatte nach meiner frage nochmal den thread hier durchsucht, und als lösung stand da u.a. was von "die malutensilien..."  - ich hab da aus welchen gründen auch immer "magierlinsen" gelesen und das halbe schloss durchsucht...      die mal-utensilien hatte ich zu dem zeitpunkt schon längst gefunden, hätte nur in den speisesaal gehen müssen, aber ich dachte, man müßte "magier-linsen", also ne art magische brille, finden, diese aufsetzen und würde erst dann die flecken sehen...    

 thx!


----------



## Ralle0710 (21. April 2006)

*AW: Whitmond*



			
				Herbboy am 20.04.2006 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> evtl. musst du den mann auch erst ansprechen?



*lol* Der liegt schon tot neben seinem Streitkolben.  





> hast du mal auf die rote/grün markierung im kompass geachtet? dazu die quest aber auch im questbuch akitv schalten. die pfeile zeigen an, wo du für diese quest als nächstes hin sollst.



Ja, soweit ist da alles o.k. Ich bekomme ja den Hinweis, dass ich Felsenspalter wieder der Frau bringen soll.




> ps: oder benutzt du die waffe grad selebr? evtl. geht es dann nicht?



Er nicht, dann doch. Nützt alles nix.
Bin jetzt sogar zurück zur Festung. Da liegt der Mann immer noch. Klickt man ihn an, bekommt man nochmal den Streitkolben.
Habe ihn jetzt dreimal.  
Na ja, da er eine Questwaffe ist, wiegt er (bzw. die drei) wenigstens nichts.


----------



## valy1 (21. April 2006)

*Wo ist die Diebesgilde???*

Tach zusammen,

Ich such schon seit stunden verzweifelt den ort , wo ich der Diebesgilde beitreten kann.

Kann mir jemand helfen(falls die frage schonmal gestellt wurde antwortet bitte trotzdem nochmal....)

Schonmal danke!!!! 


MFG


----------



## Ralle0710 (21. April 2006)

*AW: Whitmond*



			
				ZiegenPaeter am 20.04.2006 21:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Welche City ist Whitmond auf deutsch??? will den Felszerschmetter endlich loswerden *g*
> hab die aber noch net gefunden....




Whitmond heisst auch auf deutsch Whitmond (habe die DV).
Ist nur ein kleiner Bauernhof.
Er liegt nördlich von Anvil - bisschen überhalb den Pferdeställen.

Wenn Maeva den Streitkolben von Dir nimmt - sag´ mal Bescheid. Danke!


----------



## HanFred (21. April 2006)

*AW: Whitmond*



			
				Ralle0710 am 21.04.2006 16:18 schrieb:
			
		

> ZiegenPaeter am 20.04.2006 21:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich habe die qeust zwar gelöst, , der typ hatte danach aber nach ein paar levelups meinerseits seine waffe wieder im inventar, die hab ich dummerweise mitgenommen.
ok, wiegen tut sie nix. aber trotzdem werde ich sie jetzt nicht mehr los.
bei einer anderen quest, wo ich nen ring klauen musste, waren zwei davon da. auch hier NUR EINEN MITNEHMEN. sonst gibt's probleme, ich konnte den ring nicht abgeben. neu geladen, nur einen mitgenommen, hat geklappt.


----------



## HanFred (21. April 2006)

*AW: Wo ist die Diebesgilde???*



			
				valy1 am 21.04.2006 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> Ich such schon seit stunden verzweifelt den ort , wo ich der Diebesgilde beitreten kann.
> 
> ...





Spoiler



bettler, die man überzeugen kann, verraten den ort: Waterfront, also das "ghetto" süd-südwestlich der hauptstadt. links von der universität auf der karte. ab mitternacht, hinter dem verlassenen haus.


----------



## valy1 (21. April 2006)

*AW: Wo ist die Diebesgilde???*



			
				HanFred am 21.04.2006 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> valy1 am 21.04.2006 16:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



!!!!!THX!!!!!


----------



## DanPrez (21. April 2006)

*AW: Wo ist die Diebesgilde???*

Hallo, wollte nochmal fragen, wo ich das GIFT DER LÄHMUNG herbekommen? Wäre für einen Tipp sehr dankbar, welcher Händler verkauft es? Oder welche Zutaten brauche ich, um es zu brauen?

Zu dem problem mit der Felsenschmetterer-Quest: der Bug ist auch in der 360 Version, ich habe derzeit drei Felsenschmetterer im Inventar, keiner wiegt was, Quest kann aber auch nicht gelöst werden


----------



## DawnHellscream (21. April 2006)

*AW: Ogerhauptmann - wie macht man den platt??*



			
				faithfulbreath am 20.04.2006 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich hat  dieser Fremde in Chorl angesprochen, dass ich ihm etwas gestohlenes bringen soll! Was der Vater dieser Brüder mal gestohlen hat. Es liegt in einer Ogerhöhle! Die Höhle hab ich gefunden und die Oger waren auch nicht besonders schwer zu erlegen (mit meinem Freund dem Skampy im Duett funzt das ganz hervorragened)
> So nun steh ich also fast Aug in Aug mit dem Hauptork ... aber alle Versuche den zu plätten scheitern ...
> 
> in null komma nix hat er mir dreimal auf die Birnegehauen und Schluß ist!
> ...



Ich hab grad genau die selbe Quest gemacht ...hab ihn einfach wie immer mit nem Bogen beibekommen ....hab mich von hinten ageshclichen ...in nen Pfeil in Kopp gejagt ..er hat mich gesheen ...ich bin rückwärts nach hinten gelaufen 

und etz tein trick : Oger = dumm 
in der ersten Höhle gibs so ne senke von der aus ei ntunnel zum bösen buben abzweigt ...ich hab ihn in die senke gelockt und bi naus ihr rausgestiegen .... der typ aber schafft das nich ..w.ar nurnoch ein tontaubenschießen von oben ...

Schwert : 
Wert -> 1000 Gold
Gewicht -< frag mich nich 
Schaden -< glaub ich 5 

du kriegst aber für das ding 15000 Gold von den typen ......udn da ich das schwert nicht brauchte wars mir auch recht so


----------



## DawnHellscream (21. April 2006)

*AW: Wo ist die Diebesgilde???*



			
				valy1 am 21.04.2006 16:46 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 21.04.2006 16:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man kann auch eifnach jemanden bestehlen ..dann kommt eine Frau mit ner Nachricht auf einen Zu und sagt " von einen gemeinsamen Freund" (Graufuchs) ....dieser Zettel beschriebt auch den weg....


----------



## Ice-ms (21. April 2006)

*Gemälde in Chorrol*

Hi,
Ich suche gerade für Die Gräfing von Chorrol Beweise für den Täter, der ihr das Gemälde gestohlen hat.
Hab alle Leute befragt. Die Chana hatte ja etwas verdächtiges in ihrer Schachtel.
Dann habe ich noch im Westturm versteckt ein "malerort" gefunden. hab mich dann dort für ein Tag breit gemacht, doch keiner kam.
Dann hab ich noch beobachtet wie die Chana dem Ongar(der betrunken) etwas in seine Truhe reinlegt oder rausnimmt.
Wo finde ich denn noch Beweise?


----------



## kraeh (21. April 2006)

*Seelensteine*

hi

ich hab mal ne frage:
wie funktioniert das mit den seelensteinen?? ich hab mir Umbra geholt und ein paar seeltensteine für 400g, aber nix was ich töte passt da rein. und was haben die zustände zu bedeuten?? allgemein, geringer oder none??


----------



## pcgamesreader (21. April 2006)

*AW: Kampftipps*



			
				nixibus am 23.03.2006 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> könnt ihr mir ein paar kampftipps geben? ich spiele einen kampfmagier und wenn ich die feinde mit dem schwert angreife, klicke ich wild und drücke die richtungstasten: eher eine heuristische art zu kämpfen...
> 
> ...




hi,
ich mache zu erst einen Schmetterangriff, dann sollte der gegner am boden liegen, wenn nicht dann die schläge vom gegner abwehren und zurückschlagen. Wenn Ratten angelaufen kommen erst blocken dann schlagen, sonst bekommt man energie abgezogen. Ist sonst ganz easy.


----------



## pcgamesreader (21. April 2006)

*AW: Wo ist die Diebesgilde???*



			
				DawnHellscream am 21.04.2006 18:25 schrieb:
			
		

> valy1 am 21.04.2006 16:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi,
wenn du ins Hafenviertel der Kaiserstadt um 24 Uhr gehst steht da in einem Garten von den Häusern an der Mauer ein Mann (müsste eigentlich, sonst ist der blos erst da wenn man schon drin ist) ihn einfach anprechen, ich denke er kann dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (21. April 2006)

*AW: Ogerhauptmann - wie macht man den platt??*



			
				DawnHellscream am 21.04.2006 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Schwert :
> Wert -> 1000 Gold
> Gewicht -< frag mich nich
> Schaden -< glaub ich 5
> ...



was 15000? mir wollte er nur 1500 geben.. hab das Schwert dan doch lieber  in der Burg abgegeben.. da bekommst nen sehr gutes Schild...

Das Schwert wiegt(e) nix, da es ja nen Quest Gegenstand ist/war


----------



## HanFred (21. April 2006)

*AW: Ogerhauptmann - wie macht man den platt??*



			
				GeBlItZdInGsT am 21.04.2006 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> DawnHellscream am 21.04.2006 18:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


richtig, sind auch nur 1500.
ansonsten kriegt man nen teuren schild (17000 und was wert, da saugt doch wieder dei budgetbegrenzung der händler  ) und noch vier normale seelensteine (je 800 energie entspricht im prinzip 4x800 gold - wenn man es in der gilde aufladen lassen würde).
der ehrenhafte weg ist also lukrativer. aber ich bin in der diebesgilde, kann doch einen gildenbruder nicht hängen lassen.


----------



## DawnHellscream (21. April 2006)

*AW: Ogerhauptmann - wie macht man den platt??*



			
				HanFred am 21.04.2006 19:27 schrieb:
			
		

> GeBlItZdInGsT am 21.04.2006 19:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tipfehler 
naja ...mit nem schidl hät ich auch wneig anfangen können ..mich interessiert da dieser "unzerstörbare Dietrich" mehr ....oder ne schöne leichte Rüstung oder leichte rüstungsteile ...oder ein besonderer bogen (hab nur stahlbogen und Eisenpfeile)
Kann man irgendwo bessere Bögen kaufen ?


----------



## DawnHellscream (21. April 2006)

*AW: Wo ist die Diebesgilde???*



			
				pcgamesreader am 21.04.2006 19:15 schrieb:
			
		

> DawnHellscream am 21.04.2006 18:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja ..dahin wirst du beschrieben ..da stehen da aber noch andere 2 ...d.h. du darfst gegen die um die wette klauen ...den argonier kannste vergessen ...der hat bei mir nichst auf de reieh gebrahct ...das mädel is aber flink ...


----------



## HanFred (21. April 2006)

*AW: Wo ist die Diebesgilde???*



			
				pcgamesreader am 21.04.2006 19:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> wenn du ins Hafenviertel der Kaiserstadt um 24 Uhr gehst steht da in einem Garten von den Häusern an der Mauer ein Mann (müsste eigentlich, sonst ist der blos erst da wenn man schon drin ist) ihn einfach anprechen, ich denke er kann dir weiterhelfen.


a) was stand denn in meinem spoilertag? hm?
b) wieso benutzt du das spoilertag nicht für so etwas?

mannmann.


----------



## Fortas (21. April 2006)

*Frage: Zur Mission  "-Vahtacens Geheimnis-"*

Hi Leute!
Ich versuche nun so gut wie alle möglichen Quests zu bestehen und bis her habe ich auch schon gut 110 Missis Geschafft,doch nun beis ich mir ein bischen die Zähne aus.Und könnte nun mal gut eure Hilfe gebrauchen!!!
Also ich stecke in der °!° Vahtacens Geheimnis°!° Mission!
Da soll man in der Vahtacen ,für die Magier Gilde einen Forscher Trupp unterstützen.
Da gibt es eine Säule die sich öffnen läst,mit entsprechenden Zaubern die man gegen sie Sprechen muß.
Die ersten zwei wie Feuerball und Eisball habe ich ja schon gepackt ,doch nun soll ich Zauber zur Magie reduzierung und zur Magie Steigerung an diese Säule sprechen!
Kann mir einer sagen um welche Zauber es sich hier bei handelt und wo man die am besten als Schriftrolle bekommt!?
Das ich primär auf Kämpfer geskillt bin!!
Würde mich echt freuen wenn mir hier einer weiter helfen könnte!!!
Gruß
                             Fortas


----------



## Ice-ms (21. April 2006)

*AW: Frage: Zur Mission  "-Vahtacens Geheimnis-"*



			
				Fortas am 21.04.2006 21:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute!
> Ich versuche nun so gut wie alle möglichen Quests zu bestehen und bis her habe ich auch schon gut 110 Missis Geschafft,doch nun beis ich mir ein bischen die Zähne aus.Und könnte nun mal gut eure Hilfe gebrauchen!!!
> Also ich stecke in der °!° Vahtacens Geheimnis°!° Mission!
> Da soll man in der Vahtacen ,für die Magier Gilde einen Forscher Trupp unterstützen.
> ...


Hi,
hab das selbe heute mittag gemacht. Da steht doch einer vor sonem Schreibtisch vor dem raum mit der Säule. hinter ihm ist eine Truhe
Da sind verschieden Schriftrollen drin. wie di eheissen weiss ich nich mehr. musst eben ihre Wirkung lesen.
Zuerst musts du feuer auf die Säule schiessen, dann Eis dann Magie entziehen und dann Magie hinzufügen!


----------



## DanPrez (22. April 2006)

*AW: Gemälde in Chorrol*



			
				Ice-ms am 21.04.2006 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> Ich suche gerade für Die Gräfing von Chorrol Beweise für den Täter, der ihr das Gemälde gestohlen hat.
> Hab alle Leute befragt. Die Chana hatte ja etwas verdächtiges in ihrer Schachtel.
> Dann habe ich noch im Westturm versteckt ein "malerort" gefunden. hab mich dann dort für ein Tag breit gemacht, doch keiner kam.
> ...



Im Esszimmer gibt es einen Farbklekser auf dem Boden. Untersuche ihn, und danach kannst du Chana beschuldigen. Wenn du ihr Symphatisch genug bist, gesteht sie...also schön Bequatschen!

Ich suche übrigens immer noch das Gift der Lähmung. Wo kann man es herbekommen, wo kaufen, oder was ist nötig, ein Gift der Lähmung zu erstellen?


----------



## Norminat (22. April 2006)

*Geldsache!*

Hi da
Sacht mal kann man seine Gegenstände auch irgentwo teurer als 1200 gold verkaufen ohne das man schon auf der meisterstufe des handelsgeschicks ist??? ich kann überall höchstens was zwischen 800-1200 bekommen, für gegenstände die z.t. das doppelte wert sind!  Help!

VIel spass beim zoggen
Normi


----------



## HanFred (22. April 2006)

*AW: Geldsache!*



			
				Norminat am 22.04.2006 01:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi da
> Sacht mal kann man seine Gegenstände auch irgentwo teurer als 1200 gold verkaufen ohne das man schon auf der meisterstufe des handelsgeschicks ist??? ich kann überall höchstens was zwischen 800-1200 bekommen, für gegenstände die z.t. das doppelte wert sind!  Help!
> 
> VIel spass beim zoggen
> Normi


ich glaube auch mit der meisterstufe ist das nicht anders.
hehe. toll, ich hab nen schild, der ist über 17'000 wert!   *g*
(Morrowind fand ich da aber einiges schlimmer!  )


----------



## kraeh (22. April 2006)

*AW: Geldsache!*



			
				HanFred am 22.04.2006 01:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Norminat am 22.04.2006 01:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




aber in morrowind konnteste den überschuss des preises mit kleineren sachen aufwiegen und die dann wieder verkaufen. das is nimmer möglich.


----------



## Pulchi (22. April 2006)

*AW: Vampirquest*

Hi Leute,
ich bin jetzt leider zu einem Vampir mutiert.
Um wieder "normal" zu werden, muss ich mit so einer Frau sprechen.
Die kennt ein Gegenmittel, aber nur wenn ich ihr 5 große Seelensteine bringe.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, diese Seelensteine in mein Inventar zu cheaten?, denn ich hab keine Lust die zu suchen...


----------



## HanFred (22. April 2006)

*AW: Vampirquest*



			
				Pulchi am 22.04.2006 09:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> ich bin jetzt leider zu einem Vampir mutiert.
> Um wieder "normal" zu werden, muss ich mit so einer Frau sprechen.
> Die kennt ein Gegenmittel, aber nur wenn ich ihr 5 große Seelensteine bringe.
> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, diese Seelensteine in mein Inventar zu cheaten?, denn ich hab keine Lust die zu suchen...


kauf sie doch.
ich glaub der alchemist in skingrad hat vier leere. kann mich täuschen, aber klapper mal die magiergilden ab.


----------



## Pulchi (22. April 2006)

*AW: Vampirquest*



			
				HanFred am 22.04.2006 09:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Pulchi am 22.04.2006 09:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sind die denn teuer?


----------



## HanFred (22. April 2006)

*AW: Vampirquest*



			
				Pulchi am 22.04.2006 09:18 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 22.04.2006 09:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


weiss ich nicht mehr, kosten sicher was.
ich hab bereits sechs stück aus dungeons und so. aber da kann ich mich noch weniger erinnern, wo genau ich sie gefunden habe. es würden aber im prinzip mehr als genug rumliegen.


----------



## bigmike83 (22. April 2006)

*AW: Vampirquest*



			
				Pulchi am 22.04.2006 09:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> ich bin jetzt leider zu einem Vampir mutiert.
> Um wieder "normal" zu werden, muss ich mit so einer Frau sprechen.
> Die kennt ein Gegenmittel, aber nur wenn ich ihr 5 große Seelensteine bringe.
> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, diese Seelensteine in mein Inventar zu cheaten?, denn ich hab keine Lust die zu suchen...



Naja, du brauchst noch mehr Sachen als nur die 5 großen Seelensteine, wenn du also keine Lust zum suchen hast und cheaten willst kannst du dir auch den Heiltrank direkt ins Inventar cheaten:

player.additem 000977E4 1

Gruss
bigmike


----------



## unruhestifter (22. April 2006)

*Frage: Diebesgildeauftrag*

Ich hab die Frage schonmal gestellt ( auf Seite 104). Ich brauch dringend Hilfe!!!! Ich glaube der Auftrag heißt "Wir kümmern uns um Lex".

Bítte, bitte, bitte helft mir !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Herbboy (22. April 2006)

*AW: Frage: Diebesgildeauftrag*



			
				unruhestifter am 22.04.2006 11:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab die Frage schonmal gestellt ( auf Seite 104). Ich brauch dringend Hilfe!!!! Ich glaube der Auftrag heißt "Wir kümmern uns um Lex".
> 
> Bítte, bitte, bitte helft mir !!!!!!!!!!!!




hast du mal die quest aktiv geschaltet und geschaut, ob beim kompaß pfeile sind, die dir den weg leiten? evtl. musst du halt mit noch mehr leuten sprechen, die dir dann dabei helfen.


----------



## unruhestifter (22. April 2006)

*AW: Frage: Diebesgildeauftrag*

Hast du den Auftrag schon gemacht?

Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Makaveli-71 (22. April 2006)

*AW: Vampirquest*



			
				Pulchi am 22.04.2006 09:18 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 22.04.2006 09:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bin mir zwar nicht ganz sicher,aber ich glaub ein Seelenstein kostet ca. 350 Gold


----------



## Pulchi (22. April 2006)

*AW: Skelettdietrich*

Hi Leute,
wo gibt es nochmal diesen unzerstörbaren Dietrich?


thx Pulchi


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (22. April 2006)

*AW: Skelettdietrich*



			
				Pulchi am 22.04.2006 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> wo gibt es nochmal diesen unzerstörbaren Dietrich?
> 
> 
> thx Pulchi



bei dem Deadra-Schrein nördlich von Cheydinhal!


----------



## butt3rkeks (22. April 2006)

*AW: Skelettdietrich*



			
				ZiegenPaeter am 22.04.2006 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Pulchi am 22.04.2006 14:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geh in die südlichste Stadt, dann auf die Rechte seite des Flusses und folge dem Weg gen Norden.


----------



## Dumbi (22. April 2006)

*AW: Skelettdietrich*



			
				Pulchi am 22.04.2006 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> wo gibt es nochmal diesen unzerstörbaren Dietrich?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du musst Lvl. 10 sein, um die Quest beginnen zu können.


----------



## Leddernilpferd (22. April 2006)

*AW: Gemälde in Chorrol*



			
				DanPrez am 22.04.2006 00:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Ice-ms am 21.04.2006 18:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hallo!

dazu hätte ich auch nochmal eine frage.
wenn man das quest beendet und diese chana nicht bei der gräfin verrät, bekommt man innerhalb von 3 wochen ein von ihr gemaltes bild als dank dafür. was  ist an dem bild so besonderes? ich  hab es in meiner hütte auf gestellt aber es passiert nix damit. is das jetzt alles, nur das bild?
verkaufen würde sich auch nicht wirklich lohnen.


----------



## battlefielder13 (22. April 2006)

*AW: Rätsel in Skingrad*

Hallo allerseits
Also ich hab mir jetzt vor kurzem die Hütte in Skingrad gekauft(die heißt Rosendornhalle glaub ich) und da bin ich dann in die 2 .Da bin ich auf das Ding draufgegangen das DIng vor dem der Schreibtisch steht die Erhäbung halt und da habe ich ne Notiz gefunden auf der irgend sone Scheiße steht gestossen.Das Interessante is das was von nem Schatz steht und das Rätsel lautet: Zwei Körper habe ich ,doch beide in einem vereint.je stiller ich stehe,desto schneller laufe ich.
Und da steht noch dass,der Schlüssel des Rätsel Lösung ist und dass,die Lösung in Skingrad ist.Ich dank schon im Voraus.


----------



## ca2300 (22. April 2006)

*AW: Rätsel in Skingrad*



			
				battlefielder13 am 22.04.2006 19:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo allerseits
> Also ich hab mir jetzt vor kurzem die Hütte in Skingrad gekauft(die heißt Rosendornhalle glaub ich) und da bin ich dann in die 2 .Da bin ich auf das Ding draufgegangen das DIng vor dem der Schreibtisch steht die Erhäbung halt und da habe ich ne Notiz gefunden auf der irgend sone Scheiße steht gestossen.Das Interessante is das was von nem Schatz steht und das Rätsel lautet: Zwei Körper habe ich ,doch beide in einem vereint.je stiller ich stehe,desto schneller laufe ich.
> Und da steht noch dass,der Schlüssel des Rätsel Lösung ist und dass,die Lösung in Skingrad ist.Ich dank schon im Voraus.



Mit dem Rätzel ist eine Sanduhr gemaint, sie isst im keller auf einen Balken, dort wo haufen Knoblauch rumhängt. In der Sanduhr ist n Schatz drin (u.a Ring des Garaus, oder so ähnlich)


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (22. April 2006)

*AW: Skelettdietrich*



			
				ZiegenPaeter am 22.04.2006 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Pulchi am 22.04.2006 14:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Den wo du meinst ist Azuras schrein, der nördlich von Cheydinhal liegt, bei dem bekommst Azuras Stern.. ein seelenstein der sich nie verbraucht...


----------



## WiesokeinLeerzeichen (22. April 2006)

*AW: Skelettdietrich*



			
				GeBlItZdInGsT am 22.04.2006 19:56 schrieb:
			
		

> ZiegenPaeter am 22.04.2006 14:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wollte er nicht den unzerstörbaren dietrich??? der ist am nocturnal schrein...


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (22. April 2006)

*AW: Skelettdietrich*



			
				WiesokeinLeerzeichen am 22.04.2006 20:23 schrieb:
			
		

> GeBlItZdInGsT am 22.04.2006 19:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja sorry ich meinte Nocturnal nördl. von Leyawiin!!!


----------



## gliderpilot (23. April 2006)

*Hafenviertel: Hütte zum Verkauf*

Ist ne dumme Frage, ich weiß  , aber sonst bin ich mit der Suche ja tagelang beschäftigt :

Da ich mittlerweile viele Gegenstände mit mir rumtrage, wollte ich mir die kleine Hütte im Hafenviertel von Imperial City kaufen und zum "Lagerhaus" umfunktionieren - aber an wen muss ich mich da wenden und wo finde ich ihn? Ich habe schon jeden angesprochen, der mir in dem Bereich begegnet ist, aber bei niemandem hatte ich die Dialogoption!

Aso: in anderen Städten geht das ja im Schloss, aber im Palast von IC habe ich nur Wachen angetroffen..!


----------



## ca2300 (23. April 2006)

*AW: Hafenviertel: Hütte zum Verkauf*



			
				gliderpilot am 23.04.2006 01:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ne dumme Frage, ich weiß  , aber sonst bin ich mit der Suche ja tagelang beschäftigt :
> 
> Da ich mittlerweile viele Gegenstände mit mir rumtrage, wollte ich mir die kleine Hütte im Hafenviertel von Imperial City kaufen und zum "Lagerhaus" umfunktionieren - aber an wen muss ich mich da wenden und wo finde ich ihn? Ich habe schon jeden angesprochen, der mir in dem Bereich begegnet ist, aber bei niemandem hatte ich die Dialogoption!
> 
> Aso: in anderen Städten geht das ja im Schloss, aber im Palast von IC habe ich nur Wachen angetroffen..!



Du musst zum Kaiserlichen Handel im Marktbezirk und mit Vinica Malesina sprechen


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (23. April 2006)

*Skingrad - Hausverkäufer*

Ich will mir unbedingt des Haus in Skingrad kaufen, aber wie schonmal gesagt ist der Ork ders verkauft tot... Jetzt bleibt mir ja nix anderes übrig als ihn wieder in die Spielwelt zu cheaten... jetzt ne dumme Frage, wie kann ich ihn wieder in die Spielwelt cheaten?


..Ich weiß nich ob da schonmal jemand auf den älteren Post drauf geantwortet hat, ich find ihn nich mehr


----------



## battlefielder13 (23. April 2006)

*AW: Rätsel in Skingrad*



			
				ca2300 am 22.04.2006 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> battlefielder13 am 22.04.2006 19:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab da nachgeschaut und da war nichts.


----------



## gliderpilot (23. April 2006)

*AW: Hafenviertel: Hütte zum Verkauf*



			
				ca2300 am 23.04.2006 11:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Du musst zum Kaiserlichen Handel im Marktbezirk und mit Vinica Malesina sprechen



Ich habe jetzt mein "Lagerhaus"!

Danke sehr!


----------



## Herbboy (23. April 2006)

*Fischen gehen...?*

Ich hab gaaaaanz am anfang so ne quest direkt westlich der Kaiserstadt angenommen, wo ich für einen Fischer 12 Schuppen von einer bestimmten Fischart besorgen soll. Da ich damals kaum Luft fürs tauchen hatte hab ich die ewig aufgeschoben. Nun bin ich Level 18, hab genug luft und hab mal auf dem Weg zur Kaiserstadt einfach im See ein wenig rumgesucht. Nur: diese Fsiche sind verdammt harte Gegner...     wenn 2 von denen kommen hab ich null Chance. Eines der Probleme dabei ist auch, dass man im Wassr in alle Richrungen schauen/kämpfen kann/muss...

zB nen Minotaurus hau ich wiederum mit 8-10 Schlägen und etwas Magie locker weg, ohne selber dabei nennenswert Schaden zu erleiden...


----------



## HanFred (23. April 2006)

*AW: Fischen gehen...?*



			
				Herbboy am 23.04.2006 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab gaaaaanz am anfang so ne quest direkt westlich der Kaiserstadt angenommen, wo ich für einen Fischer 12 Schuppen von einer bestimmten Fischart besorgen soll. Da ich damals kaum Luft fürs tauchen hatte hab ich die ewig aufgeschoben. Nun bin ich Level 18, hab genug luft und hab mal auf dem Weg zur Kaiserstadt einfach im See ein wenig rumgesucht. Nur: diese Fsiche sind verdammt harte Gegner...     wenn 2 von denen kommen hab ich null Chance. Eines der Probleme dabei ist auch, dass man im Wassr in alle Richrungen schauen/kämpfen kann/muss...
> 
> zB nen Minotaurus hau ich wiederum mit 8-10 Schlägen und etwas Magie locker weg, ohne selber dabei nennenswert Schaden zu erleiden...


hast dud en schwierigkeitsgrad noch auf normal?
mi wurde das zu blöd. ein wenig nach links korrigiert und die viecher sind einfach. ich hau genau einmal drauf und sie sind futsch.
btw: kaum luft für's tauchen? ich könnte schwören, dass mir der typ direkt nen ring für unterwasseratmung gegeben hat.


----------



## Herbboy (23. April 2006)

*AW: Fischen gehen...?*



			
				HanFred am 23.04.2006 13:31 schrieb:
			
		

> hast dud en schwierigkeitsgrad noch auf normal?
> mi wurde das zu blöd. ein wenig nach links korrigiert und die viecher sind einfach. ich hau genau einmal drauf und sie sind futsch.
> btw: kaum luft für's tauchen? ich könnte schwören, dass mir der typ direkt nen ring für unterwasseratmung gegeben hat.


 hmm... dann hab ich en ring wohl erst später mal angezogen....

was bekommt man denn für die quest, bzw. lohnt sich das überhaupt?


ps: spiele 1-2 klicks unter der voreingestelten schwierigkeit (der zeger wandert ja sehr langsam nach links)


----------



## DawnHellscream (23. April 2006)

*AW: Fischen gehen...?*



			
				Herbboy am 23.04.2006 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> . Da ich damals kaum Luft fürs tauchen hatte hab ich die ewig aufgeschoben.



Du könntest /konntest alternativ auch der Windhöhle südlich von Choroll einen Besuch abstatten ..realtiv easy is die und ganz tief drin wird mit ner geringen Wahrscheinlichkeit ne Mütze gedropt, die dir unterwasseratmugn ermöglicht ...sehr praktisch


----------



## DanPrez (23. April 2006)

*AW: Fischen gehen...?*

Hallo Abenteurer!
Auch wenn es die wenigsten Interessiert: wisst ihr wo ich ein Gift der Lähmung kaufen kann? Gibt es vielleicht auch einen Zauberspruch der Gegner lähmt? Wie kann ich mir selbst ein Gift der Lähmung brauen?
Die Daedra-Spinne hinterlässt eine Zutat, die zu Lähmung führen kann. Mir fehlt allerdings noch eine zweite Zutat...gibt es keine Pflanze, die Lähmen kann=?


----------



## DawnHellscream (23. April 2006)

*AW: Fischen gehen...?*



			
				DanPrez am 23.04.2006 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Abenteurer!
> Auch wenn es die wenigsten Interessiert: wisst ihr wo ich ein Gift der Lähmung kaufen kann? Gibt es vielleicht auch einen Zauberspruch der Gegner lähmt? Wie kann ich mir selbst ein Gift der Lähmung brauen?
> Die Daedra-Spinne hinterlässt eine Zutat, die zu Lähmung führen kann. Mir fehlt allerdings noch eine zweite Zutat...gibt es keine Pflanze, die Lähmen kann=?



es gitb genügend pflanzen mit lähmungszeugs ...besodners in der 1. Höhle (praktisch tutorial noch unter dem Gefändnis) hast du viele solche Pflanzen fidnen könenn ....
Wenn du i nder Dunklen Brudershaft bist, kannst du auch mal im Trainingsraum nachgucken, dort stehen aufn Tisch auch einpaar Gifte....


----------



## Clan-sucher (23. April 2006)

*AW: Fischen gehen...?*

Hats IRGENDWER schon gegen den Mankar Camoran geschafft? Wenn ja sagt mal bitte, wie?


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (23. April 2006)

*Deadra Zwickmühle*

HI, hab grad die Quest von Clavicus Vile, mit dem Umbraschwert gemacht, und nun stellt sich die Frage, ob ich ihm des Schwert zurückgeben soll, oder wie dieser komische Hund in meniem Inventar meint, es selbst gehalten soll!?
Beeinträchtigt, wenn ichs behalt, die quest von dem Deadra, wo man alle anderen Deadra aufgaben gemacht haben soll?!?

need help


----------



## Pheonixx (23. April 2006)

*AW: Fischen gehen...?*



			
				Clan-sucher am 23.04.2006 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Hats IRGENDWER schon gegen den Mankar Camoran geschafft? Wenn ja sagt mal bitte, wie?


Habs schon geschafft. Erstmal ist es wichtig die beiden anderen Wegzubekommen. Dann kann man  starke Spruchrollen benutzen oder einfach Verstecken spielen. Man versteckt sich irgendwo hinter ner Säule und greift ihn mit Fernzaubern an. Stille und Lähmungseffekte kommen auch immer gut.


----------



## WiesokeinLeerzeichen (23. April 2006)

*Narmina Schrein*

Ich hab nichts darüber in diesem thread gefunden, also:
wenn ich bei sonem daedra-schrein "narminas-schrein" oder so den auftrag annehmen will steht da immer, ich sei nicht häßlich genug.
selbst wenn ich mich heillos besaufe wirds nicht besser, was muss ich also tun, um häßlich zu werden?


----------



## bumi (23. April 2006)

*Azuras Opfer*

Hallo auch

Ich bin grad an der Quest "Blut der Daedra" und muss da bei einem Schrein der Göttin Azura ein Opfer bringen (Staub von einem Irrlicht)... Aber wenn ich ihr dieses Opfer bringen will, heisst es dass diese Mission nur von einem Champion begonnen werden kann.... Wie werd ich denn zum Champion? Oder wie komme ich nun in der Hauptquest weiter?

P.S. Also Arena-Meister bin ich bereits...


----------



## Herbboy (23. April 2006)

*AW: Azuras Opfer*



			
				bumi am 23.04.2006 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo auch
> 
> Ich bin grad an der Quest "Blut der Daedra" und muss da bei einem Schrein der Göttin Azura ein Opfer bringen (Staub von einem Irrlicht)... Aber wenn ich ihr dieses Opfer bringen will, heisst es dass diese Mission nur von einem Champion begonnen werden kann.... Wie werd ich denn zum Champion? Oder wie komme ich nun in der Hauptquest weiter?
> 
> P.S. Also Arena-Meister bin ich bereits...



hmm.... welches level bist du denn?

ich konnte das opfer schon mit level 11-12 bringen . du musst es aber zu sonnenaus/untergang machen. also 6h morgens zB

ich meine den schrein ganz oben nördlich über cheyhindal.


----------



## bumi (23. April 2006)

*AW: Azuras Opfer*



			
				Herbboy am 23.04.2006 16:36 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm.... welches level bist du denn?
> 
> ich konnte das opfer schon mit level 11-12 bringen . du musst es aber zu sonnenaus/untergang machen. also 6h morgens zB
> 
> ich meine den schrein ganz oben nördlich über cheyhindal.


Ich bin erst auf Stufe 1, so wie's ausschaut. Ich hab schon einiges gemetzelt, usw. Aber aufgestiegen bin ich bisher gar nix... Muss ich da erst noch 100 Nebenquests machen damit ich weiterfahren kann, oder was?


----------



## olstyle (23. April 2006)

*AW: Azuras Opfer*



			
				bumi am 23.04.2006 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 23.04.2006 16:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Entweder du hast dich noch nicht schlafen gelegt(nur Betten gelten, warten zählt nicht) oder es ist ein Bug, du solltest eingentlich schon ein paar Stufen hinter dir haben.
@Schrein: Habe es einfach gemacht als ich Lust drauf hatte, müsste um Leveln 10 gewesen sein.
mfg Olstyle


----------



## Pheonixx (23. April 2006)

*AW: Azuras Opfer*



			
				olstyle am 23.04.2006 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> bumi am 23.04.2006 16:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Denk auch dran dich mehrere Male Schlafen zu legen. Man muss je einmal pro level schlafen um aufzusteigen.  Um zu erkennen ob du noch eine Stufe aufsteigen kannst befindet sich neben deinem Kompass eine kleine Sonne mit einem Pfeil nach oben. Wenn die da ist solltest du schlafen gehen. Einmal schlafen für 10 level würde nichts bringen.


----------



## Andy19 (23. April 2006)

*AW: Narmina Schrein*



			
				WiesokeinLeerzeichen am 23.04.2006 16:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab nichts darüber in diesem thread gefunden, also:
> wenn ich bei sonem daedra-schrein "narminas-schrein" oder so den auftrag annehmen will steht da immer, ich sei nicht häßlich genug.
> selbst wenn ich mich heillos besaufe wirds nicht besser, was muss ich also tun, um häßlich zu werden?


Kauf dir "Tränke" (z.Bsp.: Wein) die  deinen Perönlichkeitswert senken.


----------



## Denis10 (23. April 2006)

*AW: Narmina Schrein*

1.)Bei dem Quest noch mehr unvollendete Angelegenheiten habe ich mit Maglir geredet. Er sagt mir aber nur, dass er sich der Schwarzwaldrotte angeschlossen hat. Wie geht der Quest jetzt weiter? Ich kann über nichts anderes mehr mit Maglir reden. (in der vorigen Mission habe ich ihn verraten)


2.) In dem Quest Der einsame Wächter habe ich das Schiff durchsucht und ein Logbuch gefunden. Jedoch kann ich die Tür ganz unten im Schiff nicht öffnen. Einen Schlüssel für die Tür kann ich auch nicht finden, von den Geistern hat auch keiner einen Schlüssel bei sich.



Wie geht es bei den beiden Stellen jetzt weiter?


----------



## ca2300 (23. April 2006)

*AW*



			
				battlefielder13 am 23.04.2006 11:45 schrieb:
			
		

> ca2300 am 22.04.2006 19:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Screenshot: http://www.ca3000.de.vu/oblivion.jpg




			
				GeBlItZdInGsT am 23.04.2006 11:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will mir unbedingt des Haus in Skingrad kaufen, aber wie schonmal gesagt ist der Ork ders verkauft tot... Jetzt bleibt mir ja nix anderes übrig als ihn wieder in die Spielwelt zu cheaten... jetzt ne dumme Frage, wie kann ich ihn wieder in die Spielwelt cheaten?
> 
> ..Ich weiß nich ob da schonmal jemand auf den älteren Post drauf geantwortet hat, ich find ihn nich mehr


Ich wüsste nicht, dass man den Ork in die Spielwelten cheaten kann, du kannst aber mal:
player.setstage 00085484 10
eingeben, da bewirkt genau dasselbe als wenn du mit den Ork sprichtst(Du bekommst den Schlüssel,wirst offiziel eigentümer und wirst 25000 Gold los)




			
				Denis10 am 23.04.2006 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> 1.)Bei dem Quest noch mehr unvollendete Angelegenheiten habe ich mit Maglir geredet. Er sagt mir aber nur, dass er sich der Schwarzwaldrotte angeschlossen hat. Wie geht der Quest jetzt weiter? Ich kann über nichts anderes mehr mit Maglir reden. (in der vorigen Mission habe ich ihn verraten)
> 
> 2.) In dem Quest Der einsame Wächter habe ich das Schiff durchsucht und ein Logbuch gefunden. Jedoch kann ich die Tür ganz unten im Schiff nicht öffnen. Einen Schlüssel für die Tür kann ich auch nicht finden, von den Geistern hat auch keiner einen Schlüssel bei sich.
> 
> ...


1.Wenn du ihn Verraten hast gibt er dir nicht mehr informationen, da must du wieder zu Oreyn gehen und ihn darauf nochmal ansprechen

2.Das gespenzt vor der vorschlossenen Tür muss den Schlüssel haben


----------



## MisterMeister (23. April 2006)

*AW: AW*

Ich habe ein seltsames Problem   
Ich bin grad da, wo mann die Unterstüzung für Bruma anfordern muss.
Gut dei Unterstüzung aller Städte hab ich schon (Oblivion Tore alle geschlossen, mit Graf gesprochen) nur mehr von Cheydinal und Chorol fehlt sie mir.
Leider schients nimma weiter zu gehen  
Im Questlog steht, ich soll das Tor vor Chorrol schliessen und dann erneut mit der Grfäfin sprechen, wie immer hald, das Tor ist aber schon zu, wenn ich mit der Gräfin spreche iss nix.
Und in Cheydinal sagt der Graf, er habe keine Zeit, ich soll mit XY ( Name weiss ich nimma) darüber sprechen. Nur leider ist der Typ nimma auffindbar.

ICh hab keinen Bock nochmal neu anzufangen, da ich schon unzählige nebenquests gemacht habe.
PS: Oblivion ist das verbuggteste Spiel, dass ich seit 15 Jahren gespielt habe.


----------



## phily (23. April 2006)

*AW: AW*

hallo zusammen,
ich hab eine Frage zu einem Quest,hab auch schon dutzende seiten durchsucht aber nichts gefunden,deswegen wollt ich mal kurz um hilfe bitten. ich muss den   FAHLEN PASS   finden.aber das tagebuch hilft mir irgendwie nicht weiter und die kleine karte sowieso nicht.kann mir jemand sagen wo ich den fahlen pass finde??


----------



## DanPrez (23. April 2006)

*AW: Fischen gehen...?*



			
				DawnHellscream am 23.04.2006 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> DanPrez am 23.04.2006 14:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lähmungszeugs? Bist du dir da so sicher?
Ich kenne viele Pflanzen, die Lähmung kurieren oder verhindern aber keine, die Lähmung als Giftige Eigenschaft hat.

In der dunklen bruderschaft bin ich nicht, möchte niemanden ermorden


----------



## Pheonixx (23. April 2006)

*AW: Fischen gehen...?*

Trete doch einfach der MAgiergilde bei und verzaubere dir in der geheimen Universität deine Waffe mit Lähmungszaubern (bin mir nicht mehr sicher ob das geht aber einige der Gegner in Oblivion hatten Schwerter mit Lähmungsverzauberungen.).


----------



## Herbboy (23. April 2006)

*AW: AW*



			
				phily am 23.04.2006 22:11 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo zusammen,
> ich hab eine Frage zu einem Quest,hab auch schon dutzende seiten durchsucht aber nichts gefunden,deswegen wollt ich mal kurz um hilfe bitten. ich muss den   FAHLEN PASS   finden.aber das tagebuch hilft mir irgendwie nicht weiter und die kleine karte sowieso nicht.kann mir jemand sagen wo ich den fahlen pass finde??




um welche quest geht es denn? hast du die quest akitv geschaltet? hast du dann keine pfeile am kompaß?


----------



## DanPrez (23. April 2006)

*AW: Fischen gehen...?*



			
				Pheonixx am 23.04.2006 22:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Trete doch einfach der MAgiergilde bei und verzaubere dir in der geheimen Universität deine Waffe mit Lähmungszaubern (bin mir nicht mehr sicher ob das geht aber einige der Gegner in Oblivion hatten Schwerter mit Lähmungsverzauberungen.).



Gute idee. Bin auch gerade dabei, mir Empfehlungen für die Universität zu sammeln. Trotzdem Schade, das man das Gift nirgends zu kaufen bekommt. Wollte so gern die ganzen Berglöwen vergiften


----------



## phily (23. April 2006)

*AW: AW*



			
				Herbboy am 23.04.2006 22:31 schrieb:
			
		

> phily am 23.04.2006 22:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




die quest heißt "das geheimnis des tals". klar aktiv geschaltet ist sie schon,gibt aber keinen pfeil auf der karte oder dem kompass.muss man anscheinend so findenhab auch bereits einen schlüssel von der gräfin gekriegt der irgendwo reinpasst.im tage buch wird zwar auf ein paar sachen hingewiesen, wie eine ruine, die ist aber nicht so genau beschrieben das ich wüßte wo sie ist


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (23. April 2006)

*AW: AW*



			
				Herbboy am 23.04.2006 22:31 schrieb:
			
		

> phily am 23.04.2006 22:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ne für den Quest Teil gibt es keine Kompaß anzeige.. auser einen, wo der erste Grenzstein bekannt ist, normal zeichnet die Gräfin dir den Ort ein, wenn das nich der Fall ist, dan Frag sie weiter aus, oder Folge einfach den Weg richtung Osten von Bruma aus, nach ner Weile erscheint das "Greinzstein" Symbol auf der Karte, das müsste es dan sein... weiß grad nich wie der nochmal heißt... wen du dan an dem ort bist müsste soweit ich noch weiß nen Höhlen Symbol aufn Kombass erscheinen, das müsste dan der Eingang sein!.. Oder wen du dan am dem besagten Grenzstein stehst, musste wirklich die Richtung laufen, die auf de Karte eingezeichnet ist, in dem Fall nach links wen du vor dem Greinzstein stehts.. bzw nach Norden müsste das sein.. ist nich weit was de da laufen musst, dan müsste am Bergfuss so ne Statue da stehn un genau gerade aus ist dan der Eingang... von der Statue aus wird der Höhleneingang auf jedenfall angezeigt


----------



## Killtech (23. April 2006)

*AW: AW*



			
				phily am 23.04.2006 22:11 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo zusammen,
> ich hab eine Frage zu einem Quest,hab auch schon dutzende seiten durchsucht aber nichts gefunden,deswegen wollt ich mal kurz um hilfe bitten. ich muss den   FAHLEN PASS   finden.aber das tagebuch hilft mir irgendwie nicht weiter und die kleine karte sowieso nicht.kann mir jemand sagen wo ich den fahlen pass finde??


Begib dich zum Schlangenpfad. Der Rest kommt von allein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Klicken für Großansicht!)

MfG, Killtech


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (24. April 2006)

*AW: AW*



			
				Killtech am 23.04.2006 23:07 schrieb:
			
		

> phily am 23.04.2006 22:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JO, das Problem, das ich hatte, war das im Tagebuch gesagt wurde, das man von dem Wächter nach Süden muss.... allerdings muss man nach Nord,-Nordost....


----------



## stevetheman (24. April 2006)

*Rettungspfeil*

Muss erneut die supertolle community befragen: wie geht diese Quest weiter, sag euch mal wo ich grade bin.

Also bin ins Schloss rein, ins Zimmer vom Zauberer und so in den Geheimgang, unten den Daedra oder was auch immer gekillt...bin später auf nen "Riesigen Schlachtfisch" gestoßen, bringt mir aber anscheinend nix und bin dann wieder zurück.
Hab dann eine verschlossene Tür aufgesperrt, dahinter waren 2 Beschwörer.
Schwert raus, *metzelmetzel*,  beide tot, und, naja, steh dann vor einer "Unmöglichen" Tür. 
Hab alles nach einem Schlüssel abgesucht, konnte aber keinen finden, was aber zwangsweise notwendig war, weil der grüne Pfeil ja auf die Tür zeigte  

Hoffe ihr könnt mir jetzt helfen, thx stevetheman


----------



## stevetheman (24. April 2006)

*AW: AW*



			
				Killtech am 23.04.2006 23:07 schrieb:
			
		

> phily am 23.04.2006 22:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol alter hast du ne farbige Karte?


----------



## Herbboy (24. April 2006)

*AW: Rettungspfeil*



			
				stevetheman am 24.04.2006 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Muss erneut die supertolle community befragen: wie geht diese Quest weiter, sag euch mal wo ich grade bin.
> 
> Also bin ins Schloss rein, ins Zimmer vom Zauberer und so in den Geheimgang, unten den Daedra oder was auch immer gekillt...bin später auf nen "Riesigen Schlachtfisch" gestoßen, bringt mir aber anscheinend nix und bin dann wieder zurück.
> Hab dann eine verschlossene Tür aufgesperrt, dahinter waren 2 Beschwörer.
> ...




um welches quest geht es? oder ist das einfach irgendeine schlossruine?

hast du alle leichen untersucht? oft hat eine einen schlüssel für die versperrten türen. oder du musst von hinten rum zur tür, manhce dungeons führen dich einmal im kreis herum, und dann kommst du wieder genau nahe des eingangs wieder raus, aber an der tür, die eben beim betreten des dungeons noch "unmöglich" war.


----------



## CatchTheBullet (24. April 2006)

*AW: Rettungspfeil*



			
				stevetheman am 24.04.2006 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Muss erneut die supertolle community befragen: wie geht diese Quest weiter, sag euch mal wo ich grade bin.
> 
> Also bin ins Schloss rein, ins Zimmer vom Zauberer und so in den Geheimgang, unten den Daedra oder was auch immer gekillt...bin später auf nen "Riesigen Schlachtfisch" gestoßen, bringt mir aber anscheinend nix und bin dann wieder zurück.
> Hab dann eine verschlossene Tür aufgesperrt, dahinter waren 2 Beschwörer.
> ...



Hi,

klar kann ich dir helfen. Bin selbst schon gefrustet durch die Höhle gerannt. Also - es gibt da in dieser Grotte einen großen See. In diesem See schwimmen ein paar von diesen beissenden Fischen und man kann ziemlich weit nach unten tauchen. Das brauchst du aber nicht. Tauche nach unten und achte auf einen Durchgang in der nördlichen Wand. Durchschwimmen, noch etliche weitere Beschwörer, Golems und allen möglichen Mist plätten und dann bist du auch schon im Turm.

Viel Spaß mit dem Zauberer 

Greets,
Catch


----------



## stevetheman (24. April 2006)

*AW: Rettungspfeil*



			
				CatchTheBullet am 24.04.2006 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> stevetheman am 24.04.2006 14:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thx wird gleich probiert!


----------



## DawnHellscream (24. April 2006)

*AW: AW*



			
				Killtech am 23.04.2006 23:07 schrieb:
			
		

> phily am 23.04.2006 22:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Alter ...du hast eindeutig zuviele Questplaces udn Dungeons gefunden ^^"
als ob ich in jede höhle reinguck die ich find ...dazu hab ich shcon fast kei nbock ...besonders wennn solche Geister da drin rumschleichen können ...da ism ir meien Keule zu shcade .besonders , da ich bei denen kein schaden mach


----------



## Herbboy (24. April 2006)

*AW: AW*



			
				DawnHellscream am 24.04.2006 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Alter ...du hast eindeutig zuviele Questplaces udn Dungeons gefunden ^^"
> als ob ich in jede höhle reinguck die ich find ...dazu hab ich shcon fast kei nbock ...besonders wennn solche Geister da drin rumschleichen können ...da ism ir meien Keule zu shcade .besonders , da ich bei denen kein schaden mach


 du musst halt magie verwenden...


----------



## Ice-ms (24. April 2006)

*Welches Haus?*

Hi,
Ich hab mir jetzt mal überlegt, mir ein haus zu kaufen. Jedoch weiss ich nicht so richtig welches.
Welches Haus ist den vom P/L(  ) das beste?
Ich hab mir die villa in Anvil gekauft. Da ist aber ein fehler bei der Quest Lösung aufgetreten. Wollte mich jetzt mal nach einem anderen Haus schlau machen  
Ob ich irgendein Quest dazu machen soll/muss ist wurscht 
Mfg.


----------



## gamerschwein (24. April 2006)

*Anvil : Lösung für das Obliviontor*

Hi!
Ich bin in Anvil und muss die Truppen für die Verteidigung von Bruma organisieren . Als Gegenleistung soll ich das Oblivion Tor schliessen, allerdings gehe ich hinein folge dem Weg nach Süden (wie in der Lösung die ich aus Verzweiflung aus dem Netz gesaugt hab , beschrieben ist) allerdings finde ich einfach den Tunnel nicht wo ic laut Lösung rein soll!
Ich laufe immer einmal um den ganzen Weg und am Ende ist immer nur der Lavasee wo die leichen drüber hängen und dann Sackgasse. Ich kann von dieser Stele aus sogar schon das Tor wieder sehen , also jetzt meine Frage :
Wie muss ich da weitergehn? Wo ist der besagte Tunnel? Hilfe!
Gruss SChwein
PS: Schreibt das bitte per O-Mail sonst verpenn ichs wieder!


----------



## grungebass (25. April 2006)

*AW: Deadra Zwickmühle*



			
				ZiegenPaeter am 23.04.2006 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> HI, hab grad die Quest von Clavicus Vile, mit dem Umbraschwert gemacht, und nun stellt sich die Frage, ob ich ihm des Schwert zurückgeben soll, oder wie dieser komische Hund in meniem Inventar meint, es selbst gehalten soll!?
> Beeinträchtigt, wenn ichs behalt, die quest von dem Deadra, wo man alle anderen Deadra aufgaben gemacht haben soll?!?
> 
> need help



leider JA! bin etwa 100 Spielstunden mit dem Schwert als Questgegenstand rumgelaufen (-> gewicht = 0) und wollte dann nach Beendigung aller anderen Daedra-Quests die Hermaeus Mora Quest machen und der Oberjünger meinte dann immer noch, dass ich nicht seinem Pfad gefolgt sei....
hab mich schon durchringen müssen, dem Clavicus zu sagen, dass er sich seine Maske in den A..... schieben soll und dass ich Umbra behalte!
aber Umbra geb ich nicht mehr her!!! und seine Maske ist total unnötig!
-> HM Quest möglich aber leider 43 Gewichtseinheiten mehr im Inventar...  

ich vergaß: du kannst mit dem Schwert beim Schrein wählen, ob du's Clavicus gibtst oder nicht

der dumme Hund haut dann aber endlich wieder aus deinem Inventar ab


----------



## grungebass (25. April 2006)

*AW: Wo ist Joffre nach dem Ende der Hauptquest?*



			
				Thodin_33 am 21.04.2006 00:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut ...das Böse in Tamriel habe ich besiegt. Die Hauptstory ist abgeschlossen. Nach einem kurzen Plausch mit Ocato und der Cutscene war dann auch Schluss. Alles sehr, sehr kurz gehalten. Dannach war es, als ob sonst nix passiert wäre  Ist da noch jemand? Wo ist Joffre abgeblieben? Ich will doch schliesslich gelobt werden



also der ist mit Baurus bei mir während der Schlacht von Bruma gestorben...
konnte leider nix dagegen machen, haben noch gelebt, als ich das große Tor betreten habe und waren beide tot, als ich es geschlossen hatte


----------



## March20 (25. April 2006)

*AW: Anvil : Lösung für das Obliviontor*



			
				gamerschwein am 24.04.2006 21:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> Ich bin in Anvil und muss die Truppen für die Verteidigung von Bruma organisieren . Als Gegenleistung soll ich das Oblivion Tor schliessen, allerdings gehe ich hinein folge dem Weg nach Süden (wie in der Lösung die ich aus Verzweiflung aus dem Netz gesaugt hab , beschrieben ist) allerdings finde ich einfach den Tunnel nicht wo ic laut Lösung rein soll!
> Ich laufe immer einmal um den ganzen Weg und am Ende ist immer nur der Lavasee wo die leichen drüber hängen und dann Sackgasse. Ich kann von dieser Stele aus sogar schon das Tor wieder sehen , also jetzt meine Frage :
> Wie muss ich da weitergehn? Wo ist der besagte Tunnel? Hilfe!
> ...




benutz einfach bei der karte Detailansicht (die registerkarte ganz LINKS)

da sollte der eingang eingetragen sein


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (25. April 2006)

*Ausschluss aus der Magiergilde durch Diebesgildenauftrag*

Hab gerade die Aufgabe vom Graufuchs erhalten, den Rettungspfeil von Fathis Aren in Bravil zu klauen, bin durch des ganze Höhlensystem bis hin zu Arens Turm gekommen, aber ich will den Kerl nicht töten, da ich sonst von der Magiergilde ausgeschlossen werde (zumindest kommt da so ne Nachricht) da Fathis von der Gilde ist.

Gibts ne andere möglichkeit an den Rettungspfeil zu kommen? Fathis Aren greift immer gleich an wenn er mich sieht 
Edit: habs geschafft *g*


----------



## Tiger39 (25. April 2006)

*AW: Ausschluss aus der Magiergilde durch Diebesgildenauftrag*



			
				ZiegenPaeter am 25.04.2006 11:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gerade die Aufgabe vom Graufuchs erhalten, den Rettungspfeil von Fathis Aren in Bravil zu klauen, bin durch des ganze Höhlensystem bis hin zu Arens Turm gekommen, aber ich will den Kerl nicht töten, da ich sonst von der Magiergilde ausgeschlossen werde (zumindest kommt da so ne Nachricht) da Fathis von der Gilde ist.
> 
> Gibts ne andere möglichkeit an den Rettungspfeil zu kommen? Fathis Aren greift immer gleich an wenn er mich sieht
> Edit: habs geschafft *g*



Zu oben: Wo hast du denn den Schlüssel für die Wahrscheinlich letzte verschlossene Tür herbekommen ich habe alles abgesucht und nichts gefunden und in dem Zimmer von Fathis Aren habe ich ihn auch nicht gefunden.Fals der Schlüssel bei Fathis Aren selbst ist würde ich gerne wissen wo sich dieser befindet.

gruß


----------



## Tiger39 (25. April 2006)

*AW: AW*



			
				Herbboy am 23.04.2006 22:31 schrieb:
			
		

> phily am 23.04.2006 22:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Herbboy: man bekommt zu dem Quest ein Tagesbuch und muss anhand der Informationen etwas finden, den Fahlen Pass.

Zu der Frageu musst die Gräfin nochmal ausfragen und sie markiert dir einen Grenzstein.Dort musst du logischerweise hin und dann dirkekt nach Nordwesten .Dann musst du jede Höhle in diesem Bereich "finden".Vorher solltest du aber den Anweisungen nach Osten glaube ich zu so einer großen Statue und dann zurück zum Grenzstein und deinen Weg nach Nordwesten fortsetzen.

ich hoffe ich konnte helfen
gruß


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (25. April 2006)

*AW: Ausschluss aus der Magiergilde durch Diebesgildenauftrag*



			
				Tiger39 am 25.04.2006 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> ZiegenPaeter am 25.04.2006 11:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die letzte Tür muss man gar nicht aufschliessen !? zumindest bin ich da irgendwie n bisschen rumgetaucht hab den fetten Schlachtfisch gekillt und bin dann auf der Nordseite wieder rausgetaucht (auf die Karte schauen)
dort gehts dann weiter!


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (25. April 2006)

*Diebesgilde - Botschafter vom Graufuchs*

Hab vorgestern die Quest mit dem gefälschten Brief gemeistern und nun hat sie keine Aufträge mehr für mich... name is mir entfallen.. skeeza, in der Richtung... sie sagte aber, dass sie gehört hätte, dass der Graufuchs bald mit mir, durch Botschafte Konktakt aufnehmen würde, wenn ich Diebesgut von 600 Gold verhökert habe! Im Quest log steht, dass ich in der Stadt ..weiß ja nich welche..auch kein Pfeil... nach Botschaftern des Graufuchses ausschau halten soll! Naja, bis jetzt hab ich noch keinen gesehn noch ist jemand zu mir gerannt und hat mich angesprochen, jetzt meine Frage... Wie sehen die Botschafter den aus, in welcher Stadt sind die oder muss ich schlicht mehr Diebesgut sammeln, weils evtl en Fehler is... Mein Diebesgutwert liegt bei schlappen 3500 Gold

Bin doch langsam am Verzweifeln, war in jeder Stadt un bin durch die Gassen gerannt, mit jedem Penner gesprochen und auch mit diversen leuten


----------



## gamesfan1988 (25. April 2006)

*AW: Diebesgilde - Botschafter vom Graufuchs*

Ich wollt mal wissen, wo man bessere Rüstungen und Waffen herbekommt.
Mir ist schon klar das es Händler gibt, nur haben die nur Gegenstände mit dem gleichen Wert den ich schon hab....
Ich hab zB das Akiviri-Katana (mit 8 Schadenspunkten) von den Klingen, aber das hab ich schon nach ein paar Stunden bekommen und benutz es immer noch 
Als Schwere Rüstung hab ich fast die komplette Legionsausrüstung 
(komme auf 38 bei Rüstung insgesamt).
Achja bin LvL 7 Kreuzritter (glaub ich zumindest  ), falls das einen Einfluss hat...
Bei den Gilden stehen auch nur schlechtere Sachen rum, als die die ich schon hab

Gibt es irgendwo bessere (schwere) Rüstungen und Waffen ?


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2006)

*AW: Diebesgilde - Botschafter vom Graufuchs*



			
				gamesfan1988 am 25.04.2006 19:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es irgendwo bessere (schwere) Rüstungen und Waffen ?




je höher dein level, desto bessere waffen findest du oder kannst du kaufen.

und der schadenwert deiner waffe kann mit deinem skill auch ansteigen. auch wirst du je nach skill auch mehr schaden zB mit stich- als mit stumpfen waffen anrichten.

kan aber trotzdem sein, dass du dann ne ganze weile keine für dich besseren dinge findest. ich lauf auch seit level 14-15 mit nem elfenlangschwert rum, bin jetzt level22. aber bei level 18-19 hab ich ganz neu elfenrüstungsteile gefunden (leichte rüstung)


----------



## Irathus (25. April 2006)

*Vitrinen benutzen und ablegen am richtigen ort*

Hi,

*ich wollte mal wissen ob man irgendwie items an einer richtigen stelle ablegen kann anstatt sie immer mit shift-linksklick rauszuwerfen? Oder wie man sachen in vitrinen legen kann?* Scheiß havok   

Ich mein halt so wie in morrowind oder half life 2, da gabs doch schon havok wenn ich mich net irre... und man konnte alles richtig hinstellen ohne irgendein problem.

Geht das per teleknesis spell, oder vielleicht mit nem mod?
(Naja mods hab ich schon genug durchgeschaut, war nix dabei.)

Weiß irgend jemand ne lösung?


----------



## bigmike83 (25. April 2006)

*AW: Diebesgilde - Botschafter vom Graufuchs*



			
				GeBlItZdInGsT am 25.04.2006 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab vorgestern die Quest mit dem gefälschten Brief gemeistern und nun hat sie keine Aufträge mehr für mich... name is mir entfallen.. skeeza, in der Richtung... sie sagte aber, dass sie gehört hätte, dass der Graufuchs bald mit mir, durch Botschafte Konktakt aufnehmen würde, wenn ich Diebesgut von 600 Gold verhökert habe! Im Quest log steht, dass ich in der Stadt ..weiß ja nich welche..auch kein Pfeil... nach Botschaftern des Graufuchses ausschau halten soll! Naja, bis jetzt hab ich noch keinen gesehn noch ist jemand zu mir gerannt und hat mich angesprochen, jetzt meine Frage... Wie sehen die Botschafter den aus, in welcher Stadt sind die oder muss ich schlicht mehr Diebesgut sammeln, weils evtl en Fehler is... Mein Diebesgutwert liegt bei schlappen 3500 Gold
> 
> Bin doch langsam am Verzweifeln, war in jeder Stadt un bin durch die Gassen gerannt, mit jedem Penner gesprochen und auch mit diversen leuten



Geh einfach in eine größere Stadt (zB Imperial City) und warte dort längere Zeit (12 Stunden sollten reichen), dann wirst du von dem Botschafter gefunden.

Gruss
bigmike


----------



## bigmike83 (25. April 2006)

*AW: Vitrinen benutzen und ablegen am richtigen ort*



			
				Irathus am 25.04.2006 21:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> *ich wollte mal wissen ob man irgendwie items an einer richtigen stelle ablegen kann anstatt sie immer mit shift-linksklick rauszuwerfen? Oder wie man sachen in vitrinen legen kann?* Scheiß havok
> 
> ...



Du kannst abgelegte Sachen mit der Greifen-Taste (Z am PC) aufheben und dann ablegen - ist zwar auch nicht ideal und du musst den Gegenstand schon an der richtigen Stelle angreifen, aber es sollte auf jeden Fall besser als mit Shift-Linksklick funktionieren 

Gruss
bigmike


----------



## Pheonixx (25. April 2006)

*AW: Vitrinen benutzen und ablegen am richtigen ort*

Also bei mir ists "y" obwohl z in den Optionen eingestellt ist. Ich hab die deutsche Version und die Tastatur ist auch auf deutsch eingestellt. Überall klappts, nur Oblivion muckt wieder ..... ja,ja.


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (25. April 2006)

*AW: Vitrinen benutzen und ablegen am richtigen ort*



			
				Irathus am 25.04.2006 21:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> *ich wollte mal wissen ob man irgendwie items an einer richtigen stelle ablegen kann anstatt sie immer mit shift-linksklick rauszuwerfen? Oder wie man sachen in vitrinen legen kann?* Scheiß havok
> 
> ...



Oder wenn du länger mit gedrückter linker Maustaste aufn Gegenstand drückst dan kannste den so Hinlegen wie du ihn gerne haben willst, aber, du must nach vorne Weg genügen Platz für den gegenstand haben, dh, wen du mit der Nase an der Wand stehst und willst so nen Gegenstand ausm Inventar holen, wird dies durch ne "Fehlermeldung" verhindert... Für diesen Gegenstand ist nicht genügen Platz... so in etwa steht das dan da


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (25. April 2006)

*AW: Diebesgilde - Botschafter vom Graufuchs*



			
				GeBlItZdInGsT am 25.04.2006 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab vorgestern die Quest mit dem gefälschten Brief gemeistern und nun hat sie keine Aufträge mehr für mich... name is mir entfallen.. skeeza, in der Richtung... sie sagte aber, dass sie gehört hätte, dass der Graufuchs bald mit mir, durch Botschafte Konktakt aufnehmen würde, wenn ich Diebesgut von 600 Gold verhökert habe! Im Quest log steht, dass ich in der Stadt ..weiß ja nich welche..auch kein Pfeil... nach Botschaftern des Graufuchses ausschau halten soll! Naja, bis jetzt hab ich noch keinen gesehn noch ist jemand zu mir gerannt und hat mich angesprochen, jetzt meine Frage... Wie sehen die Botschafter den aus, in welcher Stadt sind die oder muss ich schlicht mehr Diebesgut sammeln, weils evtl en Fehler is... Mein Diebesgutwert liegt bei schlappen 3500 Gold
> 
> Bin doch langsam am Verzweifeln, war in jeder Stadt un bin durch die Gassen gerannt, mit jedem Penner gesprochen und auch mit diversen leuten



Ganz einfach, leg dich mal ca. 7 oder 8 Stunden schlafen, und schon kommt ein Bote (war bei mir so)
dann gehts auch weiter mit Diebesquests!!


----------



## ErzmagierRaistlin (26. April 2006)

*Frage: Schrein Sheogorath*

Hallo kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, ich habe die Opfergabe am Schrein Sheogorath gemacht, hab die Aufgabe erhalten in so nem Kaff um die Ecke ein bisschen die Einwohner zu nerven. So da hab ich mit dem Schamanen gesprochen und nun steht in meinem Questbuch, ich soll da so ne infektion starten, hab aber keine Ahnung wie ich des hinbekommen soll??
Hat jemand ne idee :-o ????


----------



## bigmike83 (26. April 2006)

*AW: Frage: Schrein Sheogorath*



			
				ErzmagierRaistlin am 26.04.2006 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, ich habe die Opfergabe am Schrein Sheogorath gemacht, hab die Aufgabe erhalten in so nem Kaff um die Ecke ein bisschen die Einwohner zu nerven. So da hab ich mit dem Schamanen gesprochen und nun steht in meinem Questbuch, ich soll da so ne infektion starten, hab aber keine Ahnung wie ich des hinbekommen soll??
> Hat jemand ne idee :-o ????





Spoiler



Wenn du mit den Schamanen alle Gesprächsoptionen durchgehst sollte er dich auf eine Käse-Sammlung in einem Gasthaus aufmerksam machen (Eintrag im Questbuch). Wenn du dann mit dem Inhaber des Gasthaus sprichst macht er dich auf eine besondere Käsesorte aufmerksam, diese Sorte musst du dann stehlen und in den Kochtopf außerhalb des Gasthauses geben...



Gruss
bigmike


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (26. April 2006)

*AW: Frage: Schrein Sheogorath*



			
				bigmike83 am 26.04.2006 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ErzmagierRaistlin am 26.04.2006 14:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



KÖnnt ihr mir sagen, wo ich diesen Deadra Schrein finden kann`?


----------



## battlefielder13 (26. April 2006)

*Schreine*

Wie kann man etwas bei den Deadraschreinen opfern?


----------



## bigmike83 (26. April 2006)

*AW: Frage: Schrein Sheogorath*



			
				ZiegenPaeter am 26.04.2006 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> KÖnnt ihr mir sagen, wo ich diesen Deadra Schrein finden kann`?



Etwa auf halbem Weg zwischen Bravil und Leyawiin.

Gruss
bigmike


----------



## bigmike83 (26. April 2006)

*AW: Schreine*



			
				battlefielder13 am 26.04.2006 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann man etwas bei den Deadraschreinen opfern?



Rede mit den Anhängern beim Schrein, einer davon sagt dir dann normalerweise was du opfern musst, du musst allerdings für jeden Schrein einen gewissen Level erreicht haben (abhängig vom Schrein).

Gruss
bigmike


----------



## Tiger39 (26. April 2006)

*AW: Ausschluss aus der Magiergilde durch Diebesgildenauftrag*



			
				ZiegenPaeter am 25.04.2006 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Tiger39 am 25.04.2006 15:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke habs gefunden


----------



## Tiger39 (26. April 2006)

*AW: Vitrinen benutzen und ablegen am richtigen ort*



			
				Pheonixx am 25.04.2006 21:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei mir ists "y" obwohl z in den Optionen eingestellt ist. Ich hab die deutsche Version und die Tastatur ist auch auf deutsch eingestellt. Überall klappts, nur Oblivion muckt wieder ..... ja,ja.


das liegt wohl daran das bei einer englischen Tastatur das "z" an der Stelle vom "y" ist.


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2006)

*AW: Schreine*



			
				bigmike83 am 26.04.2006 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> battlefielder13 am 26.04.2006 14:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


außerdem sind die anhänger der schreine unterlschiedich "nett"...


was genau hat es eigentlich mit den schreinen auf sich? hat man nachteile, wenn man die aufträge dort annimmt? theoretisch müßte man ja dann ei eingen leuten an ansehen verlieren...  :-o  die daedra sind ja quasi ein anti-götterkult...


----------



## Chello (26. April 2006)

*AW: Vampirquest*



			
				Makaveli-71 am 22.04.2006 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Pulchi am 22.04.2006 09:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eine fragen zum Quest, welches ich grade auch am start hab. Gibt es ausser weniger feuer ressistens, irgendwelche nachteile im Vampirismus zustand?
Weil ich es wage zu behaupten, das ich damit nicht wirklich ein Vampir bin...da erstens...hat mir das Spiel noch nichts davon gesagt das ich jetzt Blut süppeln muss und zweitens halte ich es zur Zeit mit der Sonne wie der Daywalker  Ja... und was stärker bin ich auch...

Ok die Gilde der Tugenden, wird mich wohl nicht mehr mögen, aber das ist zu verschmerzen^^


----------



## MrFat (26. April 2006)

*Quest: Verderbnis und Bewußtsein*

Ich hab ein kleines Problem mit der Quest. Ich soll mich mit Garrus Darellium  in der Herberge "zur Cheydinhal-Brücke" treffen. Ich habe die 2 Stunden abgewartet und bin in die Herberge gegangen. In der Herberge ist aber kein Garrus Darellium. Was habe ich falsch gemacht  bzw. weiß jemand wie man den Fehler beheben kann???

Schonmal danke für eure Hilfe!!!


----------



## Irathus (26. April 2006)

*AW: Vitrinen benutzen und ablegen am richtigen ort*



> Du kannst abgelegte Sachen mit der Greifen-Taste (Z am PC) aufheben und dann ablegen - ist zwar auch nicht ideal und du musst den Gegenstand schon an der richtigen Stelle angreifen, aber es sollte auf jeden Fall besser als mit Shift-Linksklick funktionieren
> 
> Gruss
> bigmike




Hey danke leute, was hätt ich bloß ohne der community gemacht?

* Also vielen dank an alle!*


----------



## Jaybee (26. April 2006)

*Kriegergilde: Halunswacht*

Bei der mission in der sumpfigen höhle mit den irrlichtern ist bei mir keine leiche zu finden. was kann ich da machen. mir wurde gesagt ich könne mit dem tes contruction set die leiche rein machen aber das klappt nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2006)

*AW: Quest: Verderbnis und Bewußtsein*



			
				MrFat am 26.04.2006 20:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab ein kleines Problem mit der Quest. Ich soll mich mit Garrus Darellium  in der Herberge "zur Cheydinhal-Brücke" treffen. Ich habe die 2 Stunden abgewartet und bin in die Herberge gegangen. In der Herberge ist aber kein Garrus Darellium. Was habe ich falsch gemacht  bzw. weiß jemand wie man den Fehler beheben kann???
> 
> Schonmal danke für eure Hilfe!!!



hast du auch überall gesucht? auch oben? jeden angesprochen?


----------



## MrFat (27. April 2006)

*AW: Quest: Verderbnis und Bewußtsein*



			
				Herbboy am 26.04.2006 23:50 schrieb:
			
		

> MrFat am 26.04.2006 20:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nein das habe ich nicht gemacht! Bin dem grünen Pfeil gefolgt ! Der ist wohl gar nicht in der Herberge???


----------



## fragee (27. April 2006)

*AW: Kriegergilde: Halunswacht*



			
				Jaybee am 26.04.2006 21:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der mission in der sumpfigen höhle mit den irrlichtern ist bei mir keine leiche zu finden. was kann ich da machen. mir wurde gesagt ich könne mit dem tes contruction set die leiche rein machen aber das klappt nicht.



Selbes Problem bei mir, nachdem ich alle Trolle erledigt habe, soll ich laut Tagebuch nach Beweisen suchen. Der grüne Pfeil führt mich tatsächlich in einen Raum mit toten Zombies (also, ganz tot mein ich   ) und (auch toten) Skeletten. Aber es erscheint kein Questeintrag, und auch in der restlichen Höhle habe ich nichts gefunden.

mfg, fragee


----------



## BadSkull (28. April 2006)

*AW: Kriegergilde: Halunswacht*



			
				fragee am 27.04.2006 19:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Jaybee am 26.04.2006 21:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BadSkull (28. April 2006)

*AW: Diebesgilde - Botschafter vom Graufuchs*



			
				gamesfan1988 am 25.04.2006 19:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollt mal wissen, wo man bessere Rüstungen und Waffen herbekommt.
> Mir ist schon klar das es Händler gibt, nur haben die nur Gegenstände mit dem gleichen Wert den ich schon hab....
> Ich hab zB das Akiviri-Katana (mit 8 Schadenspunkten) von den Klingen, aber das hab ich schon nach ein paar Stunden bekommen und benutz es immer noch
> Als Schwere Rüstung hab ich fast die komplette Legionsausrüstung
> ...






Spoiler



Jo bei den Banditen  an den wegen in die berge oder in den Dungons.
PS agent stufe 27 und habe gerade ein Vulkanglas helm gefunden..
Die beste rüstung für schwere gibts im hauptquest mit den großen siegelstein.
Beim 5 tor kommten 3 Dremoras die rüstung fallen lassen.  Vorsicht  Nicht  in richtung tor töten da sie dann weg sind wenn sie durch fliegen.
Leicht rüstung ist glas sehr gut. habe mit schild verzauberung  85 rüstung ( 3x 9% schild)


----------



## fragee (28. April 2006)

*AW: Kriegergilde: Halunswacht*



			
				Jaybee am 26.04.2006 21:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der mission in der sumpfigen höhle mit den irrlichtern ist bei mir keine leiche zu finden. was kann ich da machen. mir wurde gesagt ich könne mit dem tes contruction set die leiche rein machen aber das klappt nicht.



Selbes Problem bei mir, nachdem ich alle Trolle erledigt habe, soll ich laut Tagebuch nach Beweisen suchen. Der grüne Pfeil führt mich tatsächlich in einen Raum mit toten Zombies (also, ganz tot mein ich   ) und (auch toten) Skeletten. Aber es erscheint kein Questeintrag, und auch in der restlichen Höhle habe ich nichts gefunden.

mfg, fragee


*push*  hilfe wär nett : (


----------



## ziegenbock (28. April 2006)

*Quest: jagdbeute*

wie komme ich bei der quest jagdbeute in die festung grief? 

wenn ich vor dem tor stehe, steht nur da: das tor wird an einer anderen stelle geöffnet. aber wo?


----------



## Ralle0710 (28. April 2006)

*AW: Quest: jagdbeute*



			
				ziegenbock am 28.04.2006 16:13 schrieb:
			
		

> wie komme ich bei der quest jagdbeute in die festung grief?
> 
> wenn ich vor dem tor stehe, steht nur da: das tor wird an einer anderen stelle geöffnet. aber wo?




Rechts neben dem Tor (auf der Erde) ist ein Griff.


----------



## ziegenbock (28. April 2006)

*AW: Quest: jagdbeute*



			
				Ralle0710 am 28.04.2006 16:19 schrieb:
			
		

> ziegenbock am 28.04.2006 16:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



danke. das hätte ich aber auch selber sehen müssen.


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (28. April 2006)

*AW: Kriegergilde: Halunswacht*



			
				fragee am 28.04.2006 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Jaybee am 26.04.2006 21:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ob ich helfen kann wag ich zu bezweifeln, aber find doch recht eigenartig, dass ihr zuerst die Trolle töten müsst, un dan die Leichen suchen.. Bei mir hat von Anfang an der Pfeil zu der Kammer wo die Zombies und Seklette drin liegen gezeigt, un dort lag dan auch ne Leiche von nem Einwohner, dan kam bei mir erst der Eintrag, dass ich doch alle Trolle töten soll,, weiß jetzt auch nich was ihr da machen könntet... vlt alter Spielstand laden un zuerst die Leichen suchen und dan Trolle töten


----------



## Denis10 (28. April 2006)

*Orden des Tugendhaften Blutes*

Ich bin mit dem Hauptquest durch. Nun soll ich für den Orden des Tugendhaften Blutes das Haus von Roland Janseric nach Hinweisen durchsuchen, dass dieser Ein Vampir ist. Wo finde ich diese Hinweise?


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (28. April 2006)

*AW: Orden des Tugendhaften Blutes*



			
				Denis10 am 28.04.2006 19:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mit dem Hauptquest durch. Nun soll ich für den Orden des Tugendhaften Blutes das Haus von Roland Janseric nach Hinweisen durchsuchen, dass dieser Ein Vampir ist. Wo finde ich diese Hinweise?



Oh je war lange her als ich die gemacht habe, soweit ich noch weiß, liegt nen kleiner Zettel auf nem Tisch im Erdgeschoss.. Ich glaube der Zettel liegt sogar auf nem Buch drauf, weiß ich aber nich mehr genau, war zu lange her sry... In dem Zettel steht dan der momentane aufenthalts Ort vom Roland drin... ein Tipp.. Speicher bevor du mit Roland sprichst...


----------



## fragee (28. April 2006)

*AW: Kriegergilde: Halunswacht*



			
				GeBlItZdInGsT am 28.04.2006 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob ich helfen kann wag ich zu bezweifeln, aber find doch recht eigenartig, dass ihr zuerst die Trolle töten müsst, un dan die Leichen suchen.. Bei mir hat von Anfang an der Pfeil zu der Kammer wo die Zombies und Seklette drin liegen gezeigt, un dort lag dan auch ne Leiche von nem Einwohner, dan kam bei mir erst der Eintrag, dass ich doch alle Trolle töten soll,, weiß jetzt auch nich was ihr da machen könntet... vlt alter Spielstand laden un zuerst die Leichen suchen und dan Trolle töten



Na toll, noch ein Bug. Denn in dieser Kammer liegt keine "richtige" Dorfbewohnerleiche, sondern nur die oben genannten Zombies und Skelette. 

Weiß jemand, wie ich das mit dem TES-CS umstellen kann?


----------



## fragee (28. April 2006)

*AW: Kriegergilde: Halunswacht*



			
				fragee am 28.04.2006 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> GeBlItZdInGsT am 28.04.2006 18:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soooooooooo, TES-CS hab ich installiert, aber ich kann den toten NPC im Spiel immer noch nicht sehen, obwohl ich alle möglichen Einstellungen verändere. Was muss ich denn ändern, damit mir der auch im Spiel angezeigt wird?


----------



## stevetheman (28. April 2006)

*Seelenstein(beschwörung?)*

hab mal ne frage:

hab mal gelesen das man seelen, die man gefangen hat, auch wieder beschwören kann. hab das jetzt mit Schweinekottelet (arenakämpfer kennen ihn sicher^^) gemacht, nachdem ich die 3 typen gekillt hab. 
würd jetzt gern wissen, ob und wie das jetzt mit dem beschwören geht, oder brauch ich einen extra zauberspruch? 

help pls, thx stevetheman


----------



## fragee (28. April 2006)

*AW: Seelenstein(beschwörung?)*



			
				stevetheman am 28.04.2006 22:14 schrieb:
			
		

> hab mal ne frage:
> 
> hab mal gelesen das man seelen, die man gefangen hat, auch wieder beschwören kann. hab das jetzt mit Schweinekottelet (arenakämpfer kennen ihn sicher^^) gemacht, nachdem ich die 3 typen gekillt hab.
> würd jetzt gern wissen, ob und wie das jetzt mit dem beschwören geht, oder brauch ich einen extra zauberspruch?
> ...



War das nicht umgekehrt? Dass man Seelen der Kreaturen, die man beschwört hat, einfangen kann?


----------



## stevetheman (28. April 2006)

*AW: Seelenstein(beschwörung?)*



			
				fragee am 28.04.2006 22:36 schrieb:
			
		

> stevetheman am 28.04.2006 22:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja lol was hast du von kreaturen die du beschwörst und dann einfängst? 
volle seelensteine? oder wie?


----------



## ziegenbock (28. April 2006)

*AW: Seelenstein(beschwörung?)*



			
				stevetheman am 28.04.2006 22:46 schrieb:
			
		

> fragee am 28.04.2006 22:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genau das hat man davon, volle seelensteine.


----------



## Mr-DIG (28. April 2006)

*"Fan" des Arena-Großmeisters...*

Kann mir vielleicht jemand verraten was es mit dem jungen Kerl auf sich hat nachdem ich Arena-Großmeister wurde?

Damals nachdem ich Großmeister wurde kam der gleich an, hab den aber abgewimmelt, hab den heute aber wiedergetroffen und es zugelassen mich zu begleiten.

Der folgt mir also auf Schritt und Tritt, kurz vor einem Oblivion-Tor hat er sich beim  Kampf aber in Luft aufgelöst. Was ist das für ein Kerl? Ist der mit irgend einer Quest verbunden oder wie?


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. April 2006)

*AW: "Fan" des Arena-Großmeisters...*



			
				Mr-DIG am 28.04.2006 23:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir vielleicht jemand verraten was es mit dem jungen Kerl auf sich hat nachdem ich Arena-Großmeister wurde?
> 
> Damals nachdem ich Großmeister wurde kam der gleich an, hab den aber abgewimmelt, hab den heute aber wiedergetroffen und es zugelassen mich zu begleiten.
> 
> Der folgt mir also auf Schritt und Tritt, kurz vor einem Oblivion-Tor hat er sich beim  Kampf aber in Luft aufgelöst. Was ist das für ein Kerl? Ist der mit irgend einer Quest verbunden oder wie?



Das ist ein Verehrer von Dir.


----------



## Herbboy (29. April 2006)

*AW: "Fan" des Arena-Großmeisters...*



			
				Shadow_Man am 28.04.2006 23:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Mr-DIG am 28.04.2006 23:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jean Cloude, aber was passiert dann, wen du den NICHT abwimmelst? hängt der dann mis zum spielende bei dir rum?


----------



## WiesokeinLeerzeichen (29. April 2006)

*AW: "Fan" des Arena-Großmeisters...*



			
				Herbboy am 29.04.2006 02:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 28.04.2006 23:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jup. aber ich hab ihn einfach in einer ruhigen ecke der kasierstadt umgebracht und da dümpelt er jetzt in den gewässern vor sich hin


----------



## BadSkull (29. April 2006)

*SCHWARZE SEELENSTEINE*

Wer hat es geschafft schwarze seelensteine herzustellen?
Habe die anleitung bei den tötenbeschwörer  gefunden aber habe nicht  die sternen Konst.  erfahren. 
Ich soll die seelensteine in den altar legen und seelenfangen auf den altar wirken. aber wann ????


----------



## SPEEDI007 (29. April 2006)

*AW: Party!*

Hi, ich bin jetzt in der 9 Mission der Hauptquests. 


Spoiler



Ich wurde von Martin beauftragt das Buch "Moderne Ketzerei" zu lesen. Danach ging ich zum Schrein Azuras. Dort sagte mir jemand, dass ich von einem Irlicht etwas nehmen sollte. Dies habe ich auch gemacht. Bei Sonnenuntergang oder Aufgang solle ich danach es Opfern... . Wie mache ich das? Soll ich zum Schrein gehen und danach anklicken? Zumindest funktioniert es bei mir nicht. Die 3 Leute die an diesem Schrein sind, sagen mir das sie mich nicht sehen möchte und gehen solle.


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (29. April 2006)

*AW: Party!*



			
				SPEEDI007 am 29.04.2006 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, ich bin jetzt in der 9 Mission der Hauptquests.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




Jo genau, du musst die Statue bei Sonnenaufgang bzw bei Sonnenuntergang anklicken.. etwa 6:00 uhr am bzw. 6:00 uhr pm.. sofern du natürlich den Glühstaub von dem Irrlicht bei hast, danach müssten die Leute auch wieder mit dir reden.. normal müsste das so klappen, wenn nich, bin ich überfragt...



Mich würde aber interessieren, wer den dieser "Maiq der Lügner" ist... der is mir schon 5 mal übern weg gelaufen.. vor Anvil und Leyawiin... für was ist der den gut, dacht er währe für ne Diebesgilde quest wichtig, aber sieht jetzt wohl doch nich so aus?  umbringen kann man ihn nich, da er ja ne wichtige Person für ne Quest is...


----------



## michi87 (29. April 2006)

*AW: Kriegergilde: Halunswacht*



			
				fragee am 28.04.2006 20:59 schrieb:
			
		

> fragee am 28.04.2006 20:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eigentlich hab ich meine lösung dafür schon gut 30 eiten vorher mal getippt aber okay mach ichs nochmal :

Also TS-Set installiert Oblivion.esm geladen und den die sumpfigehöhle geladen, da in dem abschnitt wo ich mein figur geparkt hab wo der grüe pfeil hinzeigt, den in der höhle gesucht und die besagte leiche gefunden, so besagte leiche angeklickt und den kopiert, daurf die zweite leiche nehmen und auch da so in der nähe wieder ablegen, das ganze als plugin speichern und den sollte es funktionieren. ( Könnte aber schon reichen wenn ihr die vorhandene leiche  etwas verschiebt und das da speichert das könnte auch klappen). AJA : als ich den wieder das spiel geladen hab und in der höhle war war keine leiche vorhanden aber die meldung das ich die benötigten beweise gefunden hab kam den 2x. (entwerder wars glück oder so richtig)


----------



## Andy19 (29. April 2006)

*Vampir Heilungsquest*

Ich habe eigentlich alle Zutaten zusammen, aber da gibt es anscheinend ein Problem mit dem Blutgrass. Die Hexe will ja eigentlich Blutgrass-Sprösslinge, aber normales Blutgrass sollte doch reichen oder? Wenn ich sie anspreche erhalte ich aber leider nicht die Gesprächsoption für das Blutgrass und kann ihr somit die 2 Pflänzchen nicht geben. Irgendwelche Ideen?


----------



## Ice-ms (29. April 2006)

*Seelenfalle*

Tag,
Ich habe wenig lust/Zeit die ganzen Seiten durchzulesen, also nehmt es mir bitte nicht übel.
Ich würde mal gerne wissen, wie ich Seelen einfangen kann.
Also ich habe den Zauberspruch "Seelenfalle"
Dann habe ich einen kleinen Seelenstein mit der Stufe None.
Ich kann Skamps, Sklette und Zombies beschwören.
Wir kann ich jetzt die Seele von einem der 3 einfangen? geht das überhaupt?
Dachte ich habs mal bei nem ladebildschirm gelesen.
mfg


----------



## grommet (29. April 2006)

*AW: Fischen gehen...?*



			
				Herbboy am 23.04.2006 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab gaaaaanz am anfang so ne quest direkt westlich der Kaiserstadt angenommen, wo ich für einen Fischer 12 Schuppen von einer bestimmten Fischart besorgen soll. Da ich damals kaum Luft fürs tauchen hatte hab ich die ewig aufgeschoben. Nun bin ich Level 18, hab genug luft und hab mal auf dem Weg zur Kaiserstadt einfach im See ein wenig rumgesucht. Nur: diese Fsiche sind verdammt harte Gegner...     wenn 2 von denen kommen hab ich null Chance. Eines der Probleme dabei ist auch, dass man im Wassr in alle Richrungen schauen/kämpfen kann/muss...
> 
> zB nen Minotaurus hau ich wiederum mit 8-10 Schlägen und etwas Magie locker weg, ohne selber dabei nennenswert Schaden zu erleiden...



Bei mir ist bei der Quest ein bug aufgetreten.
Nachdem ich 6 Schuppen gesammelt hatte und zum nächsten grünen Pfeil bin,
sind plötzlich keine Fische mehr da, kann also die Quest nicht lösen. Hab schon gerastet und geschlafen ohne Erfolg.

Weiss jemand Rat? 
Danke


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (30. April 2006)

*AW: Seelenfalle*



			
				Ice-ms am 29.04.2006 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Tag,
> Ich habe wenig lust/Zeit die ganzen Seiten durchzulesen, also nehmt es mir bitte nicht übel.
> Ich würde mal gerne wissen, wie ich Seelen einfangen kann.
> Also ich habe den Zauberspruch "Seelenfalle"
> ...



Ja du kannst die Seelen deiner Beschworenen Kreaturen einfangen, dazu musst du zuerst den Spruch "Seelenfang" auf dein Ziel wirken und in dem Zeitraum auch töten... du brauchst halt auch die dementsprechende Seelensteine, gibt ja kreaturen, deren Seelen zu Groß für den Seelenstein sind.. Bei Magiergilden kannste auch große und desweiteren kaufen


----------



## Jaybee (30. April 2006)

*AW: Kriegergilde: Halunswacht*



			
				michi87 am 29.04.2006 18:20 schrieb:
			
		

> fragee am 28.04.2006 20:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab die Leiche in der Höhle ein zweites mal rein kopiert und dann Oblivion erneut gestartet aber die trolle in der höhle waren weiterhin tot und von der leiche keine spur. unter spieldateien habe ich meine selbst erstellte sumpfhöhlen erweiterung aktiviert. könnt ihr mir sagen wo das problem liegen könnte.


----------



## Mr-DIG (30. April 2006)

*AW: Fischen gehen...?*



			
				grommet am 29.04.2006 22:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir ist bei der Quest ein bug aufgetreten.
> Nachdem ich 6 Schuppen gesammelt hatte und zum nächsten grünen Pfeil bin,
> sind plötzlich keine Fische mehr da, kann also die Quest nicht lösen. Hab schon gerastet und geschlafen ohne Erfolg.
> 
> ...



Wie da sind keine Fische mehr da?

Ich habe die Quest noch ziemlich am Anfang gemacht wo ich das Spiel begonnen habe, war damals ein hartes Stück arbeit.
Also ein Bug kann das eigentlich nicht sein. Ich weiss nur das die Viecher damals nicht in direkter Nähe geschwommen/getaucht sind, sondern über ein ziemlich großes Areal verteilt waren. 

Das einzige was merkwürdig war nachdem ich glaube auch so 6 Stück hatte, das mir dann gezeigt wurde ich solle doch nun zum Questgeber gehen weil ich alle habe. War natürlich nicht so, habe dann also weiter gesucht.

Und die Belohnung war ja auch ganz in Ordnung.


----------



## grommet (30. April 2006)

*AW: Fischen gehen...?*



			
				Mr-DIG am 30.04.2006 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> grommet am 29.04.2006 22:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, ja die gleiche Meldung hatte ich auch.
Und die ersten 6 Fische haben sich direkt bei den grünen Markierungen auf der Map befunden. Ich hab jetzt schon ziemlich überall gesucht, kein einziger lebender Fisch mehr drin.

Trotzdem Danke


----------



## faithfulbreath (30. April 2006)

*Geheimnis des Tals*

Hi,

ich bin auf der Suche nach dem dritten Grenzpunkt...

Bin von diesem Wachdenkmal Querfeldein nach Süden gelaufen ... irgendwann tauchten dann auch zwei Wölfe auf ... danach bin ich in die Fliegenpilz Senke gelangt! (Bin ich da schon zu weit ... oder muss ich noch weiter nach Süden) was ist bei dem dritten Punkt in der Nähe??


(falls die Frage schon war - sorry - aber ich wollte keine 100 Seiten lesen)


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. April 2006)

*AW: Geheimnis des Tals*



			
				faithfulbreath am 30.04.2006 20:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach dem dritten Grenzpunkt...
> 
> ...



Da ist ihnen ein Fehler unterlaufen. Man muss von der Statue aus nicht wie im Tagebuch beschrieben Richtung Süden, sondern Richtung Norden weiter.


----------



## olstyle (1. Mai 2006)

*ohne Hilfe nach Bruma*

Habe gerade die Hauptquest abgeschlossen und hatte in Bruma schwer zu kämpfen biss das große Tor auf war, obwohl ich unterstützung aus allen Städten hatte. Daher hier meine Frage: Hat jemand mal ohne "Hilfe für Bruma" zu beenden versucht sich zu halten bzw. macht da die Gräfin überhaupt mit?
mfg Olstyle


----------



## fragee (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: ohne Hilfe nach Bruma*



			
				olstyle am 01.05.2006 09:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gerade die Hauptquest abgeschlossen und hatte in Bruma schwer zu kämpfen bis das große Tor auf war, obwohl ich unterstützung aus allen Städten hatte. Daher hier meine Frage: Hat jemand mal ohne "Hilfe für Bruma" zu beenden versucht sich zu halten bzw. macht da die Gräfin überhaupt mit?
> mfg Olstyle



Habs am mittleren Schwierigkeitsgrad eigentlich ohne Probleme geschafft, mit Unterstützung der Gräfin, allerdings ohne der HIlfe von anderen Städten. Im nachhinein wünschte ich mir, ich hätte die O-Tore alle manuell geschlossen, da die Siegelsteine so schön praktische gewesen wären


----------



## gliderpilot (1. Mai 2006)

*[Chorroll] Durchsucht das Schloss - Hinweise*

Bei der Quest komme ich irgendwie nicht weiter: 
- ich habe mit allen Personen gesprochen
- ich habe das ungewöhnliche Gemälde im Westturm gefunden
- ich habe das Malzeug in Chanels Zimmer gefunden

seitdem renne ich nun schon eine ganze weile durch das Schloss und finde einfach keine weiteren Hinweise mehr! Also: wie gehts da weiter?

btw: ich fänds klasse, wenn ihr mich erstmal nur in die richtige Richtung lenken würdet - ich möchte soviel wie möglich selbst rausfinden! 

EDIT: Wie immer, kaum ist das Posting geschrieben, habe ich den letzten Hinweis gefunden (-> Farbflecken auf dem Teppich im Speisesaal)

Quest gelöst!


----------



## grungebass (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Geheimnis des Tals*



			
				faithfulbreath am 30.04.2006 20:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach dem dritten Grenzpunkt...
> 
> ...



mir gings genauso... bis ich irgendwann einfach mal nach NORDEN statt nach SÜDEN gelaufen bin... und schwupps war hab ich's gefunden....
wahrscheinlich wieder ein Übersetzungsfehler....


----------



## bigmike83 (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Party!*



			
				GeBlItZdInGsT am 29.04.2006 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde aber interessieren, wer den dieser "Maiq der Lügner" ist... der is mir schon 5 mal übern weg gelaufen.. vor Anvil und Leyawiin... für was ist der den gut, dacht er währe für ne Diebesgilde quest wichtig, aber sieht jetzt wohl doch nich so aus?  umbringen kann man ihn nich, da er ja ne wichtige Person für ne Quest is...



Nachdem es Maiq ja schon in Morrowind gab denk ich er ist eher so was wie ein Easter Egg. Nach dem was er von sich gibt kommt mir irgendwie vor er ist so eine Art Antwort der Entwickler auf die zu erwartende Kritik, zB äußert er sich ja dazu weshalb man nicht auf Pferden kämpfen kann bzw. auch zum Thema Drachen - ist aber nur so ein Gedanke 

Ein Quest scheint mit ihm nicht verbunden zu sein, ich hab ihn mal mit meinem Pferd verfolgt und er scheint nur zwischen den Städten hin und her zu laufen.

Gruss
bigmike


----------



## Tiger39 (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Party!*

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich bei der Hauptquest weiterkomme:Ich habe gesagt bekommen, dass is den ersten Zeilen der Mytischen Morgenröte Bücher eine Botschaft versteckt ist.Dort finde ich aber nichts.Also könnte mir jemand einen Punkt Punkt markieren oder sagen wo ich hinlaufen muss.Oder wie ich diese "Botschaft" rausbekomme.

gruß


----------



## bigmike83 (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bücher der Mystischen Morgenröte*



			
				Tiger39 am 02.05.2006 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich bei der Hauptquest weiterkomme:Ich habe gesagt bekommen, dass is den ersten Zeilen der Mytischen Morgenröte Bücher eine Botschaft versteckt ist.Dort finde ich aber nichts.Also könnte mir jemand einen Punkt Punkt markieren oder sagen wo ich hinlaufen muss.Oder wie ich diese "Botschaft" rausbekomme.
> 
> gruß



Ich nehme an das hat dir Tar-Meena in der geheimen Universität gesagt. Außerdem sollte sie auch noch gesagt haben, dass du am nächsten Tag wiederkommen sollst, dh. 24 Stunden warten und wieder ansprechen. Wenn du das zweimal gemacht hast sollte sie dir den genauen Ort nennen.

Gruss
bigmike


----------



## SARR (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Party!*



			
				Tiger39 am 02.05.2006 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich bei der Hauptquest weiterkomme:Ich habe gesagt bekommen, dass is den ersten Zeilen der Mytischen Morgenröte Bücher eine Botschaft versteckt ist.Dort finde ich aber nichts.Also könnte mir jemand einen Punkt Punkt markieren oder sagen wo ich hinlaufen muss.Oder wie ich diese "Botschaft" rausbekomme.
> 
> gruß





Spoiler



du brauchst alle 4 bücher und die bringst du dann zu der argonierin in der universität. nach einem tag warten sagt sie dir, dass die ersten beiden bücher eine botschaft enthalten und du am nächsten tag nochmal kommen sollst.......wenn du das machst, gibt sie dir einen hinweis, wo du die position des schreins erfahren kannst.........ach ja, die bücher 3 und 4 sind leicht zu finden.......eines in einem buchladen, du brauchst nur den käufer zu überzeugen, es dir zu überlassen und wenn du das geschafft hast, sagt er dir, dass er sich mit einem agenten der morgenröte trifft........gehe dann zum questgeber in die kneipe und ihr werdet dann gemeinsam das 4. buch besorgen.......


----------



## phily (2. Mai 2006)

*AW:*

Hi zusammen,
 nur ne kurze ganz banale Frage: Wenn ich während eines Auftrages zum Beispiel für die dunkle Bruderschaft, in dem leeren Haus des getöteten Sachen mitgehen lasse, beeinflusst dass diese Quest dann negativ?Oder kann ich dann beruhigt zuschlagen?


----------



## firehawks55 (2. Mai 2006)

*Diebesgilde->Büste von Llathasa Indarys*

Also die Büste habe ich schon (hab zwar Wächter getötet, aber egal  ).
Mußte sie ja jetz im Haus der einen verstecken, auch erledigt.
Nun soll ich Lex das verpetzen, aber wenn ich dann klicke "Die und die hat das" kommt von ihm nur "Ihr seit nicht Vertrauenswürdig .." oder so ähnlich 
Könnte es daran liegen das ich noch Vampir bin (habe aber eigentlich frisch Blut zu mir genommen, seh also frisch aus).
Liegt es dadran?
Wenn ja dann brauch ich noch 3xKnoblauch, und 5xNachtschatten. Gibt es das in irgenteinen Ort zu kaufen?
Oder wenn ich es suchn gehn muss, gibt es irgentein Ballungsgebiet davon?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen ...


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Diebesgilde->Büste von Llathasa Indarys*



			
				firehawks55 am 02.05.2006 19:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Also die Büste habe ich schon (hab zwar Wächter getötet, aber egal  ).
> Mußte sie ja jetz im Haus der einen verstecken, auch erledigt.
> Nun soll ich Lex das verpetzen, aber wenn ich dann klicke "Die und die hat das" kommt von ihm nur "Ihr seit nicht Vertrauenswürdig .." oder so ähnlich
> Könnte es daran liegen das ich noch Vampir bin (habe aber eigentlich frisch Blut zu mir genommen, seh also frisch aus).
> ...



Ne ich denk ma es liegt einfach daran, dass seine "Einstellung" zu dir sehr gering ist, da musste schlichtweg deine Überredungskunst zum Einsatz bringen und dich bei ihm beliebter machen... oder du bestichst ihn einfach mit Geld


----------



## firehawks55 (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Diebesgilde->Büste von Llathasa Indarys*



			
				GeBlItZdInGsT am 02.05.2006 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> firehawks55 am 02.05.2006 19:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hab ich auch schon versucht, so hatte er 54, pushen bis 70 brachte auch nichts


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Diebesgilde->Büste von Llathasa Indarys*



			
				firehawks55 am 02.05.2006 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> GeBlItZdInGsT am 02.05.2006 20:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:-o    

hmm, weiß jetzt auch ned was de machen kannst.. vlt brauch der 80 oder so, ich guck da meist nie drauf, weil ich es eigentlich immer so mache.. immer mit dem "Bewundern - Prallen - Witze - Nötigen - Spiel" Hocharbeiten bis der Bottum "Starten" nich mehr da ist und wenn ich da noch mind. 5 Punkte "Einstellung" durch bestechen bekomm, dan drück ich da miest noch 1-2 mal drauf, dan bin ich meist bei 75 - 95, des reicht meist bei allen, dann bin ich für alle Personen Vertrauenswürdig.. kannste ja mal versuchen


----------



## firehawks55 (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Diebesgilde->Büste von Llathasa Indarys*

omg, es hat nur 1 Punkt gefehlt  Naja ich dachte es geht nicht mehr höher   *schäm*

thx for helping!


			
				GeBlItZdInGsT am 02.05.2006 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> firehawks55 am 02.05.2006 21:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dekstrose (3. Mai 2006)

*Irrlichter*

Moin,

Ich bin grad an der Quest "Das Geheimnis des Tals" oder so ähnlich. Ich kämpfe mich grade durch den Schlangenpass, nur leider hab ich ein riesiges Problem mit den Irrlichtern. 

Spiele mit einem Rotwardon als Kämpfer, nur leider zeigen konventionelle Waffenangriffe keinerlei Wirkung bei den Viechern. Meine Magie reicht mit den normalen Fackelzauber auch net wirklich aus und irgendiwe abhängen kann ich die Irrlichter auch nicht.

Hat irgendjemand einen Tipp oder Trick, wie ich die Irrlichter effektiv beseitigen kann? (am Besten ohne Magie, wenn möglich)

Danke


----------



## firehawks55 (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Irrlichter*



			
				Dekstrose am 03.05.2006 08:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> Ich bin grad an der Quest "Das Geheimnis des Tals" oder so ähnlich. Ich kämpfe mich grade durch den Schlangenpass, nur leider hab ich ein riesiges Problem mit den Irrlichtern.
> 
> ...


hm also ohne magie ist recht schlecht  könntest dir ja einfach sonen flammenball-zauber holn, ist nicht teuer und recht nett (auch später für geister etc.)


----------



## stevetheman (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Irrlichter*



			
				firehawks55 am 03.05.2006 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Dekstrose am 03.05.2006 08:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



leute verzauberte waffen sind die sache! die machen schaden! müssen auch garnicht aufgeladen sein; oder silberpfeile wenns gleich is wie bei geistern...oder nen verzauberten bogen; der aber NICHT UNBEDINGT aufgeladen, aber verzaubert ist. dann müssts auch mit normalen pfeilen gehen. seltsam aber so gehts. 

stevetheman


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Irrlichter*



			
				stevetheman am 03.05.2006 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> firehawks55 am 03.05.2006 14:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oder sobald sie Unsichtbar..sofern du kein Zauber wie zb. Leben entdecken hast... zu dir kommen, dan fuchtel einfach mitm Schwert wild um dich rum, sobald du sie getroffen hast und sie sichtbar werden, hau 1 - 2 mal drauf, laufst wien wilder rückwärts und fuchtelst weiter mit deinem Schwert rum... oder seitlich weg.. bis sie irgendwann klein bei geben    
So hab ichs anfangs immer gemacht  und es hat sogar ohne jeglichen Schaden abzubekommen geklappt


----------



## rastamanvibration (4. Mai 2006)

*Alchemietraining*

Ich soll für Sinderion in Skingrad einen Surielle Brüder Wein und einen Tamika jeweils Jahrgang 399 besorgen.
Wo bekomme ich die her?


----------



## DawnHellscream (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: AW*



			
				Herbboy am 24.04.2006 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> DawnHellscream am 24.04.2006 18:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fragezeichen ? 

danke übrigens das du mir mitgeteilts hast, wo noch ein Oblivion Tor finden kann (hab bis jetz techt nur das in Kvatch gefunden ) streife aber jetz tauch hier und da rum ...find genügend Höhlen frü meinen Geshcnakc baer keinen knochen Dietrich


----------



## DawnHellscream (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Azuras Opfer*



			
				bumi am 23.04.2006 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 23.04.2006 16:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




versuchs mal mit ner Mütze voll schlaf


----------



## kingston (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Irrlichter*



			
				Dekstrose am 03.05.2006 08:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> Ich bin grad an der Quest "Das Geheimnis des Tals" oder so ähnlich. Ich kämpfe mich grade durch den Schlangenpass, nur leider hab ich ein riesiges Problem mit den Irrlichtern.
> 
> ...



Irrlichter am besten wie die Geister mit einem Silberschwert. Klappt bei mir ganz gut. Nur diese blöden Dinger saugen bei mir meine Attribute ab. Hab schon Punkte bei Intelligenz, Schnelligkeit und Willenskraft abgezogen bekommen. Da ich von Alchemie keine Ahnung habe frage ich euch wo ich Tränke zur Wiederherstellung bekomme. War schon in einigen Läden und auch bei Magiern aber bis auf einen Trank für Wiederherstellung von Willenskraft hab ich noch nichts gefunden. Kennt jemand einen Händler der fast alles anbietet?


----------



## Moe910 (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Irrlichter*



			
				kingston am 04.05.2006 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Irrlichter am besten wie die Geister mit einem Silberschwert. Klappt bei mir ganz gut. Nur diese blöden Dinger saugen bei mir meine Attribute ab. Hab schon Punkte bei Intelligenz, Schnelligkeit und Willenskraft abgezogen bekommen. Da ich von Alchemie keine Ahnung habe frage ich euch wo ich Tränke zur Wiederherstellung bekomme. War schon in einigen Läden und auch bei Magiern aber bis auf einen Trank für Wiederherstellung von Willenskraft hab ich noch nichts gefunden. Kennt jemand einen Händler der fast alles anbietet?



Geh einfach in den nächsten Tempel und lass Dich am Altar der Neun heilen. Da bekommst Du alle Punkte wieder.


----------



## kingston (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Irrlichter*



			
				Moe910 am 04.05.2006 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Geh einfach in den nächsten Tempel und lass Dich am Altar der Neun heilen. Da bekommst Du alle Punkte wieder.



Werd ich gleich versuchen. Danke.


----------



## grungebass (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Alchemietraining*



			
				rastamanvibration am 04.05.2006 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich soll für Sinderion in Skingrad einen Surielle Brüder Wein und einen Tamika jeweils Jahrgang 399 besorgen.
> Wo bekomme ich die her?



in der Kaiserstadt im Talos-Platz-Bezirk gibt es zwei große Herrenhäuser, die den Weg zum Kaiserpalast einrahmen.
Das linke gehört dem Dunkelelf, der die Ayleiden-Statuen sammelt (leider kein Plan im Moment, wie der genau heißt). In dem seinem Haus findest du massenhaft 399er Weine. Einfach die Schränke durchsuchen! Musst das Zeug halt leider stehlen, aber einfacher gehts nicht!


----------



## Dekstrose (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Irrlichter*



			
				GeBlItZdInGsT am 03.05.2006 20:58 schrieb:
			
		

> stevetheman am 03.05.2006 20:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin. Habs gestern mochmal mit dem stürmischen Schwertangriff probiert und es hat wunderbar geklappt. Danke nochmal für die Tipps.

dekstrose


----------



## rastamanvibration (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Alchemietraining*



			
				grungebass am 04.05.2006 21:21 schrieb:
			
		

> rastamanvibration am 04.05.2006 15:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke


----------



## stephan768 (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Nirnwurz*



			
				eyzVyruz am 04.04.2006 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Vittra am 04.04.2006 13:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




tagelang am ufer und strand langjoggen und dabei wird man noch fitt.


----------



## Pheonixx (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Nirnwurz*

Besser Schwimmen als Joggen, Schwimmen erhöht Athletik nämlich schneller   .


----------



## A-M-S (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Nirnwurz*



			
				stephan768 am 05.05.2006 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> eyzVyruz am 04.04.2006 14:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Da Problem bei der Taktik, zuerst verlangt der Typ 10 ja gut, einverstanden. Danach 20 Nirnroot ( hab di englische) jetz wirds kritisch, und danach 30! von den sch*** Pflanzen(weiter bin ich noch nicht). Dafür bekommst du ganz brauchbare Elixiere; umso mehr Pflanzen du bringst umso besser werden sie)


 Tipp: mach es zu einer Passiven Quest. du kommst oft genug am Wasser vorbei.( Ich bin im Mom. bei insgesamt 42 Nirnroots)


----------



## perry1965 (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Nirnwurz*

Da ich mit dem Hauptquest jetzt durch bin, hab ich mal die 20 Nirnwurze zusammengesucht. Hab jetzt 23 Stck (20 werden verlangt), die Quest ist aktiv geschaltet, nur zeigt die Karte mir nicht den Typen an, zu dem ich sie bringen soll.
Kann mir mal jemand sagen, wo ich den genau finde (welches Haus). Dürfte ein Bug sein. Weil auch nach einem Neustart wird es mir nicht angezeigt, obwohl ich genug Nirnwurze habe,

Danke Perry


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Nirnwurz*



			
				perry1965 am 06.05.2006 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich mit dem Hauptquest jetzt durch bin, hab ich mal die 20 Nirnwurze zusammengesucht. Hab jetzt 23 Stck (20 werden verlangt), die Quest ist aktiv geschaltet, nur zeigt die Karte mir nicht den Typen an, zu dem ich sie bringen soll.
> Kann mir mal jemand sagen, wo ich den genau finde (welches Haus). Dürfte ein Bug sein. Weil auch nach einem Neustart wird es mir nicht angezeigt, obwohl ich genug Nirnwurze habe,
> 
> Danke Perry




Der is im Keller der Taverne die gegenüber der Kämpfergilde in Skingrad steht


----------



## perry1965 (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Nirnwurz*



			
				GeBlItZdInGsT am 06.05.2006 19:08 schrieb:
			
		

> perry1965 am 06.05.2006 18:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Danke. Jetzt weis ich auch was ich falsch gemacht habe. Ich hab zwar die ersten 10 Wurze abgeliefert, daher teilweise erledigt, aber nachher nicht den Trank um den Quest "vollständig" zu lösen. Darum zeigte er mir auch den Standort nicht an.

Nochmals Danke 

perry


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Diebesgilde->Büste von Llathasa Indarys*



			
				firehawks55 am 02.05.2006 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> GeBlItZdInGsT am 02.05.2006 20:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich musst ihn über 80 pushen, dann hats geklappt.....

Bestech ihn einfach so hoch!


----------



## Norminat (7. Mai 2006)

*Quest "Durchsuche das Schloss" in Choroll*

HI leute 
Ich könnte ein bisschen Hilfe in dem müsamen Quest brauchen.
Da heisst es man müsse den Dieb vom Gemälde der Gräfin finden. Nun musste man zuerst alle Leute befragen im Schloss. Danach mal auf Beweissuche gehen. Nun im Westturm hab ich versteckt ein Malerraum gefunden, und hab natührlich im schloss weitergesucht. Da hab ich noch Malerzeugs in chanels Zimmer gefunden. Jetzt komme ich aber net weiter. Es heist isch solle noch mehr Hinweise b.s. Beweise finden, nur wo?? HELP!!    
THx jetzt schon mal Normi


----------



## Dumbi (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Quest "Durchsuche das Schloss" in Choroll*



			
				Norminat am 07.05.2006 10:58 schrieb:
			
		

> HI leute
> Ich könnte ein bisschen Hilfe in dem müsamen Quest brauchen.
> Da heisst es man müsse den Dieb vom Gemälde der Gräfin finden. Nun musste man zuerst alle Leute befragen im Schloss. Danach mal auf Beweissuche gehen. Nun im Westturm hab ich versteckt ein Malerraum gefunden, und hab natührlich im schloss weitergesucht. Da hab ich noch Malerzeugs in chanels Zimmer gefunden. Jetzt komme ich aber net weiter. Es heist isch solle noch mehr Hinweise b.s. Beweise finden, nur wo?? HELP!!
> THx jetzt schon mal Normi


Gibt's dazu nicht schon ein paar Threads?    
Naja, egal. Hier ist die Lösung:


Spoiler



Du musst im Speisesaal nach einem Farbklecks auf dem Boden Ausschau halten.


----------



## Norminat (8. Mai 2006)

*DEadraschreine+Schwarzesehlensteine*

THx für den tipp.
Sacht mal weiss einer wie (oder besser wo genau!!) man Schwarzesehlensteine herstellt??? wenn das eignetlich geht.. ich hab ja da die handgeschriebene Notitz aus dem Dunklen Spalt, da steht drauf man müsse einen Sehlenstein auf den altar packen, um einen Segen beten und die Sehlenfalle darauf sprechen.... welcher altar und welcher segen?? 
Ich habs mal probiert irgentwo beim Dunklen Splat , hat aber net geklappt. man Brauch ja einen Schwarzenshelenstein um ein Dedraschrein zu aktiviren!


Ps: ach kann mir einer noch sagen wie man innerlich hässlich wird da für dien Orc Dedraschrein??

Thx 
Normi


----------



## BunGEe (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: DEadraschreine+Schwarzesehlensteine*



			
				Norminat am 08.05.2006 19:18 schrieb:
			
		

> THx für den tipp.
> Sacht mal weiss einer wie (oder besser wo genau!!) man Schwarzesehlensteine herstellt??? wenn das eignetlich geht.. ich hab ja da die handgeschriebene Notitz aus dem Dunklen Spalt, da steht drauf man müsse einen Sehlenstein auf den altar packen, um einen Segen beten und die Sehlenfalle darauf sprechen.... welcher altar und welcher segen??
> Ich habs mal probiert irgentwo beim Dunklen Splat , hat aber net geklappt. man Brauch ja einen Schwarzenshelenstein um ein Dedraschrein zu aktiviren!


Schau mal hier


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: DEadraschreine+Schwarzesehlensteine*



			
				Norminat am 08.05.2006 19:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ps: ach kann mir einer noch sagen wie man innerlich hässlich wird da für dien Orc Dedraschrein??
> 
> Thx
> Normi



Normalerweise müsstest Billigen Wein kaufen un den saufen, hat aber bei mir irgendwie nich geklappt, obwohl mein Charisma auf 0 wahr... aber der Deadra verlangt 



Spoiler



Trollfett


 als Opfer, wen de des bei hast, kannste den Schrein aktivieren ohne mit dem "Chef" von dem Schrein zu sprechen


----------



## EricLu (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: DEadraschreine+Schwarzesehlensteine*

Ich bräuchte mal euere hilfe. Ich hänge nun bei nen Hauptquest fest und zwar da wo ich eine Opfergabe am Schrein von Azura. Ich soll da irgendwie am Sonnenaufgang oder untergang die Gabe geben aber wie bekomme ich den Glüstaub von den Lichtern?


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: DEadraschreine+Schwarzesehlensteine*



			
				EricLu am 09.05.2006 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bräuchte mal euere hilfe. Ich hänge nun bei nen Hauptquest fest und zwar da wo ich eine Opfergabe am Schrein von Azura. Ich soll da irgendwie am Sonnenaufgang oder untergang die Gabe geben aber wie bekomme ich den Glüstaub von den Lichtern?



hhr... 

Glühstaub ist der Überrest eines Irrlichtes. Die findet man fast immer an einem Gewässer.


----------



## EricLu (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: DEadraschreine+Schwarzesehlensteine*

Suppa danke schonmal hab immer versucht die Teile zu killen was aber nicht ganz geklappt hat   . Haben die Teile irgendein besonderes Merkmal? Sodass man die leichter finden kann?


----------



## bernder (9. Mai 2006)

*Magiergildequest: Hintergedanken?*

Hoi

hab mal ne vielleicht deamliche Frage zu dem Magiergildequest  von der Geheimen Universität:   Hintergedanken!

Und zwar soll ich da den Grafen von Skingrad 02:00 Uhr nachts irgendwo bei der verfluchten Mine treffen!
Aber immer wenn ich da bin ist der Graf nicht da!
Weiss einer vielleicht wo genau der Graf stehen soll?

vielen Dank


----------



## stevetheman (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Magiergildequest: Hintergedanken?*



			
				bernder am 09.05.2006 20:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Hoi
> 
> hab mal ne vielleicht deamliche Frage zu dem Magiergildequest  von der Geheimen Universität:   Hintergedanken!
> 
> ...




versteh irgendwie dein problem nicht, sollte einfach zu finden sein, für micht wars einfach, ist ja außerdem auf der Karte markiert ( außerdem is es einfach als Vampir in der Nacht zu sehen^^).

geh doch einfach dem Pfeil nach so um 02:00, solltest finden....is bei solchen Weinstöcken soviel ich noch weiß...

stevetheman


----------



## Muehlenbichl (10. Mai 2006)

*Liste der Zaubersprüche?*

Hi,
kennt jemand ne Seite in der die einzelnen Zaubersprüche näher beschrieben werden? Bin neuerdings Experte der Beschwörung und hab jetzt ne ziemlich große Auswahl neuer sprüche aber nur wenig Moneten.
Will keinen mist kaufen, daher wär so ne liste echt hilfreich.

Gruß

Muehlenbichl


----------



## Mark (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Liste der Zaubersprüche?*

Hallo...

ich hab ein problem das ich kein Haus kaufen kann. Geld habe ich genug aber ich kann nur die Antworten wählen: " hab nicht genug geld" oder " vieleicht später"

bitte um hilfe


----------



## followtherabbit (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Liste der Zaubersprüche?*



			
				Mark am 12.05.2006 01:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo...
> 
> ich hab ein problem das ich kein Haus kaufen kann. Geld habe ich genug aber ich kann nur die Antworten wählen: " hab nicht genug geld" oder " vieleicht später"
> 
> bitte um hilfe




hast du den genug ruhm um überhaupt eines kaufen zu können?
wenn nicht ist ja alles klar


----------



## sharkhunter_de (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Liste der Zaubersprüche?*



			
				followtherabbit am 12.05.2006 08:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Mark am 12.05.2006 01:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...probiers mal mit bestechen, sollte klappen


----------



## Piccolo676 (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sanguine Quest*



			
				grungebass am 15.04.2006 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> KONNAITN am 15.04.2006 18:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hat sich erledigt. die Gräfin war bloß an dem tag ned da


----------



## Mark (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Liste der Zaubersprüche?*



			
				sharkhunter_de am 12.05.2006 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> followtherabbit am 12.05.2006 08:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo...und danke erstmal...
also zuerst kann ich keins kaufen weil der Lord mich net gut genug kennt. Also rede ich mit dem Lord und besteche hin. Dann will der Lord mir ein Haus verkaufen. aber ich kann dann nur 2 antworten wählen:
- " hab nicht genug geld"  (ich hab aber genug Geld)
-" vieleicht später"

brauch ich mehr ruhm ? und wenn ja wie bekomme ich den?
danke....


----------



## gliderpilot (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Liste der Zaubersprüche?*



			
				Mark am 12.05.2006 23:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo...und danke erstmal...
> also zuerst kann ich keins kaufen weil der Lord mich net gut genug kennt. Also rede ich mit dem Lord und besteche hin. Dann will der Lord mir ein Haus verkaufen. aber ich kann dann nur 2 antworten wählen:
> - " hab nicht genug geld"  (ich hab aber genug Geld)
> -" vieleicht später"



Hast du einen Fan-Patch installiert? Falls nein: du brauchst doppelt soviel Geld wie angezeigt wird!

Beispiel: Das Spukhaus (Anvil war das glaub ich) soll laut Bildschirmtext 2500 kosten. Wenn du es kaufst werden aber 5000 Gold entfernt! So ist das afaik bei allen Häusern (-> ist halt ein Bug, aber es gibt einen Fan-Patch der das behebt - also den Bildschirmtext nach oben korrigiert  !)

Deshalb mal die Frage: Wieviel Gold hast du genau und um welches Haus geht es?


----------



## Piccolo676 (13. Mai 2006)

*Magiergilde Empfehlung - Auflistung welche schon erhalten*

hallo zusammen.

falls das schon da war sorry, aber habs ned gefunden.

meine frage is, kann man irgendwo nachlesen, welche empfehlungen der Magiergilden man schon erhalten hat ? also einfach ne liste, in welche städten man die schon hat.

danke schonmal


----------



## Denis10 (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Magiergilde Empfehlung - Auflistung welche schon erhalten*



			
				Piccolo676 am 13.05.2006 09:33 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo zusammen.
> 
> falls das schon da war sorry, aber habs ned gefunden.
> 
> ...




Das sollte bei den erledigten Missionen dabeistehen.


----------



## Piccolo676 (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Magiergilde Empfehlung - Auflistung welche schon erhalten*



			
				Denis10 am 13.05.2006 10:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Piccolo676 am 13.05.2006 09:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm, na gut. dachte vielleicht gibts da ne liste.

aber danke


----------



## bumi (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Magiergilde Empfehlung - Auflistung welche schon erhalten*

Also ich hab auch mal eine Nebenquest angepackt, nachdem ich von der Monotonen Hauptquest die Nase voll hatte. Ich bin also nach Lejawiin gegangen und hab da etwas von einem Verschwundenen Mann gehört, der angeblich bei einem Kämpfer in Schulden stand. Seinen Spuren bin ich dann per Boot zu einer Ruine gefolgt, wo ich für den Kämpfer angeblich eine Axt finden sollte - welche jedoch gar nicht existiert. Um aus dieser alten Burg wieder zu entkommen musste ich den Schlüssel finden, welchen der orkische Kämpfer bei sich trug. Nur lässt sich das Tor irgendwie nicht öffnen, bzw. das Spiel sagt mir "dieses Tor wird an einer anderen Stelle geöffnet" ... wie komm ich denn jetzt da wieder raus?


----------



## butt3rkeks (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Magiergilde Empfehlung - Auflistung welche schon erhalten*



			
				bumi am 13.05.2006 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab auch mal eine Nebenquest angepackt, nachdem ich von der Monotonen Hauptquest die Nase voll hatte. Ich bin also nach Lejawiin gegangen und hab da etwas von einem Verschwundenen Mann gehört, der angeblich bei einem Kämpfer in Schulden stand. Seinen Spuren bin ich dann per Boot zu einer Ruine gefolgt, wo ich für den Kämpfer angeblich eine Axt finden sollte - welche jedoch gar nicht existiert. Um aus dieser alten Burg wieder zu entkommen musste ich den Schlüssel finden, welchen der orkische Kämpfer bei sich trug. Nur lässt sich das Tor irgendwie nicht öffnen, bzw. das Spiel sagt mir "dieses Tor wird an einer anderen Stelle geöffnet" ... wie komm ich denn jetzt da wieder raus?


Wieder rein in die Feste, erste Gittetür links


----------



## S_P_I_K_E (13. Mai 2006)

Ich hab eine Frage zum Schrein von Sheogorath
Es wird einem gesagt, daß man einen geringeren Seelenstein, einen Salat und etwas Garn braucht. Hab alles dabei, trotzdem wird behauptet ich hätte nicht die richtigen Gaben. Wieviel ist etwas Garn? Ich hatte bis zu vier dabei. Muß der Seelenstein zusätzlich noch eine bestimmte Größe haben?


----------



## bumi (14. Mai 2006)

*Wo finde ich eigentlich Nebenquests?*

Ich hab da ne Frage

Ich habe nun schon ganz Anvil und ganz Lejawiin abgeklappert und nur ca. 2-3 Nebenquests gefunden. Die meisten NPCs haben mir ausser Gerüchten nicht sonderlich viel zu erzählen und es war doch immer von hunderten Nebenquests die Rede... Wo finde ich die denn?

Noch etwas: ich habe keine Ahnung was ich bei der ersten Quest der Kämpfergilde machen soll. Da wird mir etwas von Ratten in einem Haus in Anvil erzählt. Aber ich kann nicht in das Haus rein und wenn ich mit der entsprechenden Person spreche (sie sass draussen), kommt auch nix dabei raus


----------



## FerociousBlade (15. Mai 2006)

*Choroll Detektiv-Job  "Gestohlenes Gemälde der Gräfin"*

Übersichtlich ist was anderes, also verzeiht, falls diese Frage schon mal dran war  

Also, ich hab im Zimmer der Zauberin ein Malset entdeckt, welches das Questlog als verdächtig empfand. Dann hab ich auch im Westturm das Versteck entdeckt, in dem ein ungewöhnliches  Gemälde steht und das Questlog meint, dass wohl ein Künstler im Schloss ist, ich solle doch nach weiteren Spuren suchen.
Ich weiß nur bei besten Willen nicht weiter? Ich hab alle Leute befragt.

Wäre cool wenn ihr mir helfen könnt!


PS: Die Kaiserlichedrachenrüstung ist echt ein Witz. Daedra und Ebenholz sind viel stärker. Die Drachenrüstung kann man ja nicht mal nach Belieben verzaubern, weil sie schon mit nutzlosen Resistenzen versehen ist.

PPS:Ansonsten ist das Spiel eines der besten, das ich je gespielt hab, bin seit einer Woche mit der Hauptquest durch und mach gerade die Gildenaufgaben.

PPPS: Die besten Gegenstände im Spiel sind in meinen Augen: Der Skelettschlüssel, das Einhand-Schwert Umbra welches einen Schaden von 33 oder 32 hat wenn man gut mit dem Schmiedehammer umgehen kann   und mein Ebeholzharnisch, den ich mit einem 20% Schild Siegelstein so aufgemotzt hab, dass ich locker den Rüstungswert 85 erreiche. Aber höher geht nicht?!


----------



## KONNAITN (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Choroll Detektiv-Job  "Gestohlenes Gemälde der Gräfin"*



			
				FerociousBlade am 15.05.2006 12:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich hab im Zimmer der Zauberin ein Malset entdeckt, welches das Questlog als verdächtig empfand. Dann hab ich auch im Westturm das Versteck entdeckt, in dem ein ungewöhnliches  Gemälde steht und das Questlog meint, dass wohl ein Künstler im Schloss ist, ich solle doch nach weiteren Spuren suchen.
> Ich weiß nur bei besten Willen nicht weiter? Ich hab alle Leute befragt.


Im Speisesaal gibt's noch Farbkleckse auf dem Teppich.


----------



## major-dutch (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Choroll Detektiv-Job  "Gestohlenes Gemälde der Gräfin"*



			
				FerociousBlade am 15.05.2006 12:05 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]


Uebersicht   --md


----------



## FerociousBlade (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Choroll Detektiv-Job  "Gestohlenes Gemälde der Gräfin"*



			
				KONNAITN am 15.05.2006 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> FerociousBlade am 15.05.2006 12:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Merci


----------



## SNX (15. Mai 2006)

*Kaiserstadt - Agarmir - Beweis*

Hallo Leute,

Normalerweise würde ich das folgende nicht machen, weil es für mich bei einem Spiel eigentlich nichts schlimmeres gibt als Cheaten, aber mir ist was schlimmeres passiert:

Der Quest "Unfreundlicher Mitbewerber" fast vollständig (?) gelöst,



Spoiler



das Beweisstück Schaufel


 eingesackt und verkauft (schande über mich).
Jetzt ist es im Inventar des Händlers nichtmehr vorhanden und wenn ich den letzten spielstand aufrufen würde, wo ich die Chance hätte das wieder zu holen würde ich 26 Spielstunden und viele, viele Quests verlieren.   
Gibt es vielleicht die Möglichkeit mir per Cheat dieses Item wieder zuzuführen?

THX SNX


----------



## Ch-M8 (15. Mai 2006)

*Geklaute Notiz*

Als ich bei den drei Brüdern Handelswaren (oder so) eingestiegen bin, fand ich eine Notiz:

"Es ist das dritte Haus nach der Kapelle.
 Dasjenige mit den Blumen.
 Sie wird draussen warten"

Kann mir da mal jemand weiterhelfen? 
Ist diese Notiz mit einem Quest verbunden?
Und weiss jemand welches Haus damit gemeint ist?

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Ch-M8


----------



## major-dutch (15. Mai 2006)

*Dark Brotherhood: The Assasinated Man*

Ich kann die Quest "Dark Brotherhood: The Assassinated Man (Der gemeuchelte Mann)" irgendwie nicht beenden.


Spoiler



Nachdem Hides-His-Heart das Haus betreten hat und ich Francois einen Hieb mit dem vergifteten Schwert gegeben habe, kann ich das Haus trotzdem nicht verlassen.



Ok, Benutzerfehler - ich habe die falsche Waffe verwendet.  --md


----------



## FerociousBlade (16. Mai 2006)

*Kämpfergilde: Halunswacht - Sumpfige Höhle*

Hab schon weiter unten den Eintrag gefunden, aber da wurde das Problem ja nicht gelöst!! Ich glaub das kotzt mich echt an, weil das anscheinend ein Questbug ist und ich somit nicht weiterkomme in der Kämpfergilde, dabei wollte ich doch endlich mal der Dunkelforstrotte in den Arsch treten.

Geht nämlich darum, dass ich keine Dorfbewohnerleiche an der Stelle des grünen Pfeiles sehe sondern nur die Zombieleichen und Skelette. Hab auch mit allen Dorfbewohner geredet und beide Teile der Sumpfhöhle abgesucht.
Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich diese Höhle schon vor sehr langer Zeit leer geräumt hab?! Weil die Hälfte der Trolle ist immer noch tot wenn ich die Höhle Questmäßig betrete

Gibt's keinen Cheat, mit dem man den Mission als erfolgreich abschließen kann?!

Und was soll das mit dem TES oder so? Ich bin Consumer, nicht Developer


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kämpfergilde: Halunswacht - Sumpfige Höhle*



			
				FerociousBlade am 16.05.2006 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab schon weiter unten den Eintrag gefunden, aber da wurde das Problem ja nicht gelöst!! Ich glaub das kotzt mich echt an, weil das anscheinend ein Questbug ist und ich somit nicht weiterkomme in der Kämpfergilde, dabei wollte ich doch endlich mal der Dunkelforstrotte in den Arsch treten.
> 
> Geht nämlich darum, dass ich keine Dorfbewohnerleiche an der Stelle des grünen Pfeiles sehe sondern nur die Zombieleichen und Skelette. Hab auch mit allen Dorfbewohner geredet und beide Teile der Sumpfhöhle abgesucht.
> Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich diese Höhle schon vor sehr langer Zeit leer geräumt hab?! Weil die Hälfte der Trolle ist immer noch tot wenn ich die Höhle Questmäßig betrete
> ...



Es gibt da jetzt 2 Lösungsmöglichkeiten.
Entweder du installierst dir dieses Plugin hier und aktivierst es für den Quest: http://home.arcor.de/soylentnym/swampfix.rar

Oder wenn Du keine Dateien runterladen möchtest:
Konsole aufmachen (über ^)
und
Player.PlaceAtMe 00034597 eingeben.
Dann dürfts mit der Quest weitergehen


----------



## FerociousBlade (17. Mai 2006)

*Kämpfergilde: Halunswacht *** Behebung des Quest-Bugs mit Konsolenbefehl*

Danke für den Hinweis, bin da gestern schon in nem anderen Forum fündig geworden.

Da hieß es, sich mit 

Player.PlaceAtMe 00034597 

den Dorfcharakter besorgen und falls das noch nicht reicht, weil ja die Leiche nötig wäre, sich noch einen Banditen mit

Player.PlaceAtMe 00003DB35

besorgen, der den Dorftypen erledigt.

Bei mir hat es jedoch völlig ausgereicht, nur mit dem ersten Befehl den Typen zu holen. Sogleich gab's den neuen Eintrag im Questlog.

Nochmals danke für die Mühen, 
Euer frischgebackener Kämpfergildenmeister


----------



## sharkhunter_de (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kämpfergilde: Halunswacht *** Behebung des Quest-Bugs mit Konsolenbefehl*



			
				FerociousBlade am 17.05.2006 10:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für den Hinweis, bin da gestern schon in nem anderen Forum fündig geworden.
> 
> Da hieß es, sich mit
> 
> ...



Super, danke für den Beitrag- das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch- nur gings da um "Slythe Serengi", den vermisste ich in den Sandsteinhöhlen. Ich wußte nicht, dass man sich Personen herbei(cheaten)rufen kann-also, danke nochmals für den Tipp    

PS: Slythe Serengi hat die 00185DC9    Kann man hier nachschauen: http://planetelderscrolls.gamespy.com/View.php?view=OblivionCheats.List&game=4


----------



## rastamanvibration (18. Mai 2006)

*Glasrüstung*

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich ne Glasrüstung herbekomme?


----------



## Tw1g (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Glasrüstung*



			
				rastamanvibration am 18.05.2006 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich ne Glasrüstung herbekomme?




sobald dein lvl hoch genuig ist haben deine gegner auch bessere rüstungen. in dem fall glasrüstungen


----------



## rastamanvibration (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Glasrüstung*



			
				Tw1g am 18.05.2006 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> rastamanvibration am 18.05.2006 15:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok Danke ich probiers


----------



## rottammy (20. Mai 2006)

*Molag Bal*

Wie bekomme ich den Typen dazu diesen "Verfluchten Streitkolben" zu benutzen um mich umzubringen???
Ich hab das Teil schon in seinen Schrank gelegt und in die Kiste, 24h gewartet aber fehlanzeige. Auch mit Taschendiebstahl hauts ne hin.    
Also,wie gehts?


----------



## stevetheman (20. Mai 2006)

*Ritter des Weißen Hengstes*

Also bin bei der Quest, die man danach kriegt wenn man herausgefunden hat wer Mazoga der Ork ist.
soll jetzt so einen anderen Ork töten, Burgror glaub ich....soll jeden Middas zwischen Mitternacht und 6:00 bei einer bestimmten Ruine auftauchen, nur wenn ich genau an dem Tag dorthin gehe - natürlich nach Mitternacht -
ist da keiner. Nur so ein Bogenschütze auf dem Dach der Ruine, reingehen bringt ja auch nix, denn die Markierung zeigt ja ein Stück vor den Eingang.
hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, stevetheman


----------



## rastamanvibration (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Molag Bal*



			
				rottammy am 20.05.2006 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie bekomme ich den Typen dazu diesen "Verfluchten Streitkolben" zu benutzen um mich umzubringen???
> Ich hab das Teil schon in seinen Schrank gelegt und in die Kiste, 24h gewartet aber fehlanzeige. Auch mit Taschendiebstahl hauts ne hin.
> Also,wie gehts?





Spoiler



Irgendwann geht der Typ raus um zum Grab seiner Frau zu gehen.
Wenn er betet legst du den Streitkolben neben in auf den Boden und greifst ihn an.
Er meint daraufhin, dass er eigentlich nicht mehr kämpfen wolle, aber weil du ihm an diesem Ort angreifst kämpft er mit dir.
Er hebt den STreitkolben auf und voila, du musst dich nur noch umbringen lassen.


----------



## rastamanvibration (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ritter des Weißen Hengstes*



			
				stevetheman am 20.05.2006 20:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Also bin bei der Quest, die man danach kriegt wenn man herausgefunden hat wer Mazoga der Ork ist.
> soll jetzt so einen anderen Ork töten, Burgror glaub ich....soll jeden Middas zwischen Mitternacht und 6:00 bei einer bestimmten Ruine auftauchen, nur wenn ich genau an dem Tag dorthin gehe - natürlich nach Mitternacht -
> ist da keiner. Nur so ein Bogenschütze auf dem Dach der Ruine, reingehen bringt ja auch nix, denn die Markierung zeigt ja ein Stück vor den Eingang.
> hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, stevetheman


Komm mal zu ner anderen Zeit wieder.
Ich war an nem ganz anderen Tag da (welcher genau weiß ich net mehr) und der Typ war trotzdem da.
Musst du halt mal nen bisschen probieren.


----------



## rastamanvibration (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo finde ich eigentlich Nebenquests?*



			
				bumi am 14.05.2006 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab da ne Frage
> 
> Ich habe nun schon ganz Anvil und ganz Lejawiin abgeklappert und nur ca. 2-3 Nebenquests gefunden. Die meisten NPCs haben mir ausser Gerüchten nicht sonderlich viel zu erzählen und es war doch immer von hunderten Nebenquests die Rede... Wo finde ich die denn?
> 
> Noch etwas: ich habe keine Ahnung was ich bei der ersten Quest der Kämpfergilde machen soll. Da wird mir etwas von Ratten in einem Haus in Anvil erzählt. Aber ich kann nicht in das Haus rein und wenn ich mit der entsprechenden Person spreche (sie sass draussen), kommt auch nix dabei raus


Komm einfach mal zu ner anderen Zeit wieder.
Normalerweise steht die drinnen und meint, dass etwas ihre geliebten    Ratten!!! umbringt.
Im keller wartet dann ein Berglöwe.


----------



## stevetheman (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ritter des Weißen Hengstes*



			
				rastamanvibration am 20.05.2006 20:34 schrieb:
			
		

> stevetheman am 20.05.2006 20:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mal ausprobieren, thx schonmal


----------



## rottammy (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Molag Bal*



			
				rastamanvibration am 20.05.2006 20:32 schrieb:
			
		

> rottammy am 20.05.2006 19:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doch so einfach, na Vielen Dank


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ritter des Weißen Hengstes*



			
				stevetheman am 20.05.2006 20:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Also bin bei der Quest, die man danach kriegt wenn man herausgefunden hat wer Mazoga der Ork ist.
> soll jetzt so einen anderen Ork töten, Burgror glaub ich....soll jeden Middas zwischen Mitternacht und 6:00 bei einer bestimmten Ruine auftauchen, nur wenn ich genau an dem Tag dorthin gehe - natürlich nach Mitternacht -
> ist da keiner. Nur so ein Bogenschütze auf dem Dach der Ruine, reingehen bringt ja auch nix, denn die Markierung zeigt ja ein Stück vor den Eingang.
> hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, stevetheman



Bei mir wars so, als ich den Bogenfritze aufm Dach erledigt habe, kamen von rechts .. wen man vor der Ruine steht... Leutz mit Fackeln zur Ruine, Mazoga stürmte sofort auf sie un da dacht ich mir schon das es dieser Ork sein muss..
vlt musste zu der Zeit nur en bissl warten bis die zur Ruine gedackelt kommen


----------



## stevetheman (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ritter des Weißen Hengstes*



			
				GeBlItZdInGsT am 20.05.2006 22:51 schrieb:
			
		

> stevetheman am 20.05.2006 20:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol war recht witzig bei mir: war dann schon genervt, weil der typ nicht da war, und bin dann mal auf gegenständejagd in die ruine rein.
hab mich mal versteckt weil ich mit leben entdecken gesehen hab das da einer kommt...mal abgewartet, wollt ihn dann von hinten erledigen - siehe da das is der typ.
also gewartet bis der draußen war und dann ihm nach...paar sekunden später war er tot^^

thx an alle


----------



## Ch-M8 (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Geklaute Notiz*



			
				Ch-M8 am 15.05.2006 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Als ich bei den drei Brüdern Handelswaren (oder so) eingestiegen bin, fand ich eine Notiz:
> 
> "Es ist das dritte Haus nach der Kapelle.
> Dasjenige mit den Blumen.
> ...




Hat niemand eine Ahnung?


----------



## rastamanvibration (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Geklaute Notiz*



			
				Ch-M8 am 21.05.2006 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ch-M8 am 15.05.2006 18:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nee.
Schreib doch mal ne Mail an Betheda.
Vielleicht antworten sie ja


----------



## Iwan260388 (22. Mai 2006)

*Düster durch einen Albtraum*

Hallo leute und andere zocker,

passt auf, ich habe den oben benannten quest mal gemacht. da ist so ein typ, der liegt aufm bett, schläft und kommt aus seiner traumwelt nicht mehr raus. ich soll ihm helfen, gehe mit in seine traumwelt und versuche ihn zu befreien. da gibt es ja dann paar türen, werden ein paar von euch sicher wissen, aber wenn ich eine von denen betrete wird es nach kurzer zeit plötzlich duster. ich kann mich noch bewegen, aber ich seh halt nichts.
frage an euch, bug oder irgendwas was ich nicht weiß?

mfg


----------



## Kaeksch (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Geklaute Notiz*



			
				rastamanvibration am 21.05.2006 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ch-M8 am 21.05.2006 15:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solche ähnlichen Zettel hab ich schon mehrere gefunden. Wird mich auch interessieren ob es dazu Quests gibt.


----------



## armundhaesslich (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Düster durch einen Albtraum*



			
				Iwan260388 am 22.05.2006 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo leute und andere zocker,
> 
> passt auf, ich habe den oben benannten quest mal gemacht. da ist so ein typ, der liegt aufm bett, schläft und kommt aus seiner traumwelt nicht mehr raus. ich soll ihm helfen, gehe mit in seine traumwelt und versuche ihn zu befreien. da gibt es ja dann paar türen, werden ein paar von euch sicher wissen, aber wenn ich eine von denen betrete wird es nach kurzer zeit plötzlich duster. ich kann mich noch bewegen, aber ich seh halt nichts.
> frage an euch, bug oder irgendwas was ich nicht weiß?
> ...


Das Problem hatte ich auch.
Schalte für die Quest mal das HDR ab, dann müsste es funktionieren.
Bei mir hat es geholfen.


----------



## oetzen (22. Mai 2006)

*Magiergildequest: Lehrling und dann?*

Hallo Leute,
Bin jetzt ein Magierlehrling und habe meinen feinen Magierstab erhalten und das Lehlingsgewand und so. Aber was nun?? Wie kann ich denn weiter im Rang aufsteiegen?
 
Beste


----------



## G77 (22. Mai 2006)

*Totenbeschwörermond+arena*

1.)Also ich hab den quest Totenbeschwörer-Mond und bin jetzt an diesem altar was soll ich machen ??? 
2.)ich bin in der arena meister und will jetzt gegen den grauen prinzen kämpfen das tor geht aber nicht auf ... hab ich irgendwas vergessen ???


----------



## WiesokeinLeerzeichen (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Totenbeschwörermond+arena*



			
				G77 am 22.05.2006 15:49 schrieb:
			
		

> 1.)Also ich hab den quest Totenbeschwörer-Mond und bin jetzt an diesem altar was soll ich machen ???
> 2.)ich bin in der arena meister und will jetzt gegen den grauen prinzen kämpfen das tor geht aber nicht auf ... hab ich irgendwas vergessen ???


zu 2:
dabei fehlt nur die tonspur, wie im thread auch schon oft genug geklärt. du musst also nur ne ganzschöne weile warten bis was passiert.

P.S. *auslach* güüüünnnthher!


----------



## Riddick1107 (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Magiergildequest: Lehrling und dann?*



			
				oetzen am 22.05.2006 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> Bin jetzt ein Magierlehrling und habe meinen feinen Magierstab erhalten und das Lehlingsgewand und so. Aber was nun?? Wie kann ich denn weiter im Rang aufsteiegen?
> 
> Beste



Du musst einfach in die Geheime Universität gehen. Dort in die Erzmagier-Eingangshalle und dann redest du einfach mal den Raminus Polus an und der gibt dir dann Aufträge!


----------



## oetzen (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Magiergildequest: Lehrling und dann?*



			
				Riddick1107 am 22.05.2006 16:43 schrieb:
			
		

> oetzen am 22.05.2006 15:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie? Das ist alles? oh mann, wieso komme ich da eigentlich nicht selber drauf!
Danke


----------



## rastamanvibration (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Düster durch einen Albtraum*



			
				armundhaesslich am 22.05.2006 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Iwan260388 am 22.05.2006 13:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Musst einfach mal neu starten.
Hab ich jede halbe Stunde.
NAch nem Neustart gehts immer wieder problemlos.


----------



## Iwan260388 (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Düster durch einen Albtraum*



			
				rastamanvibration am 22.05.2006 16:59 schrieb:
			
		

> armundhaesslich am 22.05.2006 13:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



neustart bringt es nur für kurze zeit, aber das abschalten von hdr war passend.


----------



## Ch-M8 (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Geklaute Notiz*



			
				rastamanvibration am 21.05.2006 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ch-M8 am 21.05.2006 15:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich werd's versuchen. Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## G77 (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Geklaute Notiz*

1.)Also ich hab den quest Totenbeschwörer-Mond und bin jetzt an diesem altar was soll ich machen ??? Ist es schlimm dass ich in die höhle die
da ist reingegangen bin und den kerl getötet hab der da ganz vorn steht???? bitte um schnelle antwort


----------



## Pheonixx (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Geklaute Notiz*



			
				Ch-M8 am 22.05.2006 18:27 schrieb:
			
		

> rastamanvibration am 21.05.2006 16:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Solche Zettel gibt es öfters im Spiel. Das sind Wegbeschreibungen zu  Schätzen im Spiel. Die sind schonmal ganz hilfreich, ahb aber erst 2 oder so gefunden, weil man ja mit verdammt wenigen Anhaltspunkten auf die Schnitzeljagt geschickt wird.

PS: Könnte dieses Rätsel eventuell auf die Frau auf dem Tempelplatz hinweisen, welche einen zur Vampirjägergilde schickt? Wäre die einzige "Sie" in der Nähe einer Kapelle (eigentlich ja Tempel   ) bei einem Haus mit Blumen die mir bekannt ist.


----------



## TheShake (23. Mai 2006)

*Diebesgilde "Vergessene Historie" Butler Shum gro-Yarung*

Hallo,

ich hänge gerade an einem Quest der Diebesgilde in Skingrad fest:   

Ich soll ins örtliche Gefängnis, um dort Threamis, ein Mitglied der Gilde, zu finden. Leider komme ich nicht an der Wache vorbei, sodass ich nun die Option habe mich "einstellen" zu lassen. Laut den NPCs, die da rumlaufen, soll ich einen gewissen Shum gro-Yarung suche, der Butler am Schloss ist und mir einen entsprechenden Job geben kann, damit ich unbemerkt ins Gefängins kommen kann. Auch soll sich dieser Typ zu gewissen Zeiten in Skingrad aufhalten (Händler, Gasthaus, etc..). Leider finde ich ihn dort nirgends und auch wenn ich ganz Skingrad absuche finde ich ihn nicht. Der Kartenpfeil zeigt auf eine Stelle vor den Stadttoren Skingrads und damit eigentlich ins Leere. Auch wenn ich dort 24 stunden warte und aufpasse wer so vorbeikommt, passiert da nichts!  :-o 
Bin ich da auf einen Bug gestoßen? Ich weiß, dass dieser Typ auf jeden Fall mal da herumlief, ich habe ihn schonmal gesprochen. Aber nu isser weg...! Wo isser?   

Muss ich mir den vielleicht mit Hilfe der Komando-Zeile "beschaffen"? (Ist zwar keine elegante Lösung, aber immer noch eine bessere Option, als auf den Patch    zu warten und von vorne anzufangen...)

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe!
Gruß,
Shake


----------



## rastamanvibration (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Geklaute Notiz*



			
				Pheonixx am 22.05.2006 21:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ch-M8 am 22.05.2006 18:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vampirgilde?
Wie kommt man da rein?


----------



## rastamanvibration (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Geklaute Notiz*



			
				G77 am 22.05.2006 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> 1.)Also ich hab den quest Totenbeschwörer-Mond und bin jetzt an diesem altar was soll ich machen ??? Ist es schlimm dass ich in die höhle die
> da ist reingegangen bin und den kerl getötet hab der da ganz vorn steht???? bitte um schnelle antwort


Den Altar kannst du vergessen.
Geh einfach rein  und meuchel alle.
Dann sollte es weiter gehen.


----------



## rastamanvibration (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Diebesgilde "Vergessene Historie" Butler Shum gro-Yarung*



			
				TheShake am 23.05.2006 10:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich hänge gerade an einem Quest der Diebesgilde in Skingrad fest:
> 
> ...


Tagsüber steht der Typ normalerweise in der Burg bei dem Mojordomus


----------



## Gajeza (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Diebesgilde "Vergessene Historie" Butler Shum gro-Yarung*

Servus Leutz, ich hab mal wieder ne Frage(n).

Ich hab ja auch mal Morrowind gespielt und habe damals zu der Zeit im INet gelesen, das man sich mit dem TES in Morrowind ein schönes Häusschen basteln könnte.
Wisst ihr, ob es für das neue TES bzw. dann speziell für´s Häuslebauen Tutorials gibt?


Wo findet man in Oblivion die besten Häuser zum Kauf? Wie ist die Preislage? Lohnt sich ein Haus unter Verwendung des neuen "Piraten-Höhle-Mod´s"?

MfG


----------



## BlackDead (24. Mai 2006)

*Verlorenes Pferd*

Mein geliebtes Pferd Schattenstute ist verschwunden.   
Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit es wieder zu holen?
Wenn nicht nicht gibt es eine gute Alternative was ein anders Pferd betrifft?


----------



## rastamanvibration (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Verlorenes Pferd*



			
				BlackDead am 24.05.2006 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein geliebtes Pferd Schattenstute ist verschwunden.
> Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit es wieder zu holen?
> Wenn nicht nicht gibt es eine gute Alternative was ein anders Pferd betrifft?


Ist mir auch passiert als ich in der Diebesgilde weiter vorangekommen bin.
Wenn du Geld hast geh nach Chadinal(oder so) und kauf dir da eins.
Sind zwar nicht billig (5000g) aber es sind die besten.


----------



## Gajeza (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Verlorenes Pferd*

Dann hab ich noch eine Frage im Bezug zu Gold:
Mein Bruder hat mir letztens erzählt, er hätte bei einem Charakter 1k Gold gefunden!

Wieviel sind ein k?


----------



## rastamanvibration (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Verlorenes Pferd*



			
				Gajeza am 24.05.2006 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hab ich noch eine Frage im Bezug zu Gold:
> Mein Bruder hat mir letztens erzählt, er hätte bei einem Charakter 1k Gold gefunden!
> 
> Wieviel sind ein k?


k=1000


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Diebesgilde "Vergessene Historie" Butler Shum gro-Yarung*



			
				rastamanvibration am 23.05.2006 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> TheShake am 23.05.2006 10:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja is sozusagen en Bug, der nette Herr ist durch die Brückentextur gefallen un liegt tot unter der Brücke, jetzt hilft nur noch ihn wieder in die Welt zu cheaten und zwar "player.placeatme 00028FB6" in console eingeben dan müsste er neben dir auftauchen


----------



## darthpotatoe (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Geklaute Notiz*



			
				rastamanvibration am 23.05.2006 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> G77 am 22.05.2006 18:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das habe ich auch gemacht (alle gemeuchelt), ist aber nichts passiert, bzw. da kam keine Nachricht "Quest angefügt". Muss ich jetzt wieder zur geheimen Universität gehen?


----------



## Gajeza (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Verlorenes Pferd*



			
				rastamanvibration am 24.05.2006 20:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Gajeza am 24.05.2006 16:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Habs herausgefunden!
1k=3000


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Verlorenes Pferd*



			
				Gajeza am 25.05.2006 23:04 schrieb:
			
		

> rastamanvibration am 24.05.2006 20:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1k sind doch immer 1000, 3k währen doch 3000? bin jetzt en bissl verwirrt oder ist das von dir Ironie  :-o


----------



## armundhaesslich (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Verlorenes Pferd*



			
				GeBlItZdInGsT am 25.05.2006 23:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Gajeza am 25.05.2006 23:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lass Dich nicht verwirren! Du hast vollkommen Recht.   
k steht für kilo. (z.B. 1 kilogramm = 1 kg = 1.000 gramm)
Grüße


----------



## IWatchedMyDreamsDie (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie bringe ich Leute unbemerkt um die Ecke?*

Hallo, ich hab folgendes Problem: Immer wenn ich in einer Stadt jemanden umbringe, merken das die Wachen und ich muss Strafe zahlen oder ins Gefängnis gehen.

Gerade eben soll ich die Draconis-Familie ausrotten, doch die Tochter ist ein Wachposten in Skingrad.
Nun ist es aber völlig egal, ob ich sie in ihrem Zimmer oder im Freien ohne Zeugen weit und breit umbringe -die anderen Wachen wissen sofort bescheid.

Gibt es da irgendeinen Trick oder irgendetwas zu beachten?
Langsam nervt es, dass ich immer entdeckt werde.


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie bringe ich Leute unbemerkt um die Ecke?*



			
				IWatchedMyDreamsDie am 26.05.2006 19:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ich hab folgendes Problem: Immer wenn ich in einer Stadt jemanden umbringe, merken das die Wachen und ich muss Strafe zahlen oder ins Gefängnis gehen.
> 
> Gerade eben soll ich die Draconis-Familie ausrotten, doch die Tochter ist ein Wachposten in Skingrad.
> Nun ist es aber völlig egal, ob ich sie in ihrem Zimmer oder im Freien ohne Zeugen weit und breit umbringe -die anderen Wachen wissen sofort bescheid.
> ...


War bei mir och das die Wachen den tot von der einen Tochter mitbekommen haben, is wohln Bug oder so, weil das bei allen Wachen so ist, hab das en paar mal probiert un einmal hing mein Kopfgeld bei 40 Gold fest, also nix Weltbewegendes, sonst seh ich da keine andere möglichkeit sry


----------



## olstyle (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie bringe ich Leute unbemerkt um die Ecke?*



			
				GeBlItZdInGsT am 26.05.2006 19:14 schrieb:
			
		

> IWatchedMyDreamsDie am 26.05.2006 19:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Generrel liegt die Schwierigkeit darin jemanden zu töten bevor dieser zu einer Wache gerannt ist, wenn man das aber hin bekommt kann man (ausser den Wachen selbst) jeden Töten ohne Kopfgeld zu bekommen. 
Da ich selbst die dunkle Bruderschaft erst nach Hauptquest+Kriegergilde begonnen hatte, konnte ich mich aber bei ein paar Missgeschicken immer Problemlos freikaufen   .
mfg Olstyle


----------



## darthpotatoe (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Geklaute Notiz*



			
				darthpotatoe am 25.05.2006 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> rastamanvibration am 23.05.2006 14:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ICH BRAUCHE HILFE!!!


----------



## darthpotatoe (26. Mai 2006)

*Alchemie-Problem*

Nächstes Problem:
Ich habe meine Alchemie-Fertigkeiten verbessert (auf 2. Stufe, ich glaub das ist jetzt Lehrling), das bedeutet ja man kann 2 Dinge von Zutaten stehen die man mit denen machen kann. Hab gespeichert und am nächsten Tag weiter gemacht, aber jetzt bin ich wieder Alchemie-Neuling   ! Wie kann das sein? Erbitte Hilfe/Aufklärung


----------



## Riddick1107 (27. Mai 2006)

*Seelensteine*

Hallo Leute!!!
Ich habe mal ne Frage zu Seelensteine. Wie kann man die Seelensteine mit Seelen auffüllen und was bringt das? 
Und noch ne Frage: Was bringen Artefakte?
Gruß!!!


----------



## darthpotatoe (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Seelensteine*



			
				Riddick1107 am 27.05.2006 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!!!
> Ich habe mal ne Frage zu Seelensteine. Wie kann man die Seelensteine mit Seelen auffüllen und was bringt das?
> Und noch ne Frage: Was bringen Artefakte?
> Gruß!!!



du musst den Zauber "Seelenfalle" auf einen (noch lebenden  ) Feind anwenden, wenn der gestorben ist und du einen Seelenstein hast dessen Kapazität für diese Seele nicht zu klein ist, ist die Seele im Stein. Damit kannst du deine magischen Gegenstände aufladen. @artefakte:
Was ist das?


----------



## ErzmagierRaistlin (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Verlorenes Pferd*



			
				BlackDead am 24.05.2006 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein geliebtes Pferd Schattenstute ist verschwunden.
> Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit es wieder zu holen?
> Wenn nicht nicht gibt es eine gute Alternative was ein anders Pferd betrifft?




Also ich weiß gar net warum ihr ständig ein Pferd braucht, ich hab am Anfang mal eins bekommen. Des hat mich aber voll gelangweilt, du kannst von dem Pferd aus nicht kämpfen oder sonstiges, musst immer erst doof absteigen außerdem ist es scheiße zu steuern und zudem ein kleiner Tipp von mir, wenn ich in den Hauptfertigkeiten Akrobatik und Athletik habt bringt es euch wenigstens was wenn ihr zu Fuß unterwegs seit!


----------



## rastamanvibration (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Alchemie-Problem*



			
				darthpotatoe am 26.05.2006 19:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Nächstes Problem:
> Ich habe meine Alchemie-Fertigkeiten verbessert (auf 2. Stufe, ich glaub das ist jetzt Lehrling), das bedeutet ja man kann 2 Dinge von Zutaten stehen die man mit denen machen kann. Hab gespeichert und am nächsten Tag weiter gemacht, aber jetzt bin ich wieder Alchemie-Neuling   ! Wie kann das sein? Erbitte Hilfe/Aufklärung


Is wohl nen Bug.
Installiers einfach mal neu


----------



## Muehlenbichl (28. Mai 2006)

*Beschwörungszauber?*

hi,
sorry falls das thema schonmal dran war aber thread ist mittlerweile nen bissel arg lang.
und zwar suche ich inzw. schon ne halbe ewigkeit nach dem beschwörungszeuber für den "unter lich"  den es ja noch geben soll.
bin level 26 und hab beschwörung auf 100 dennoch ist das beste was mir angeboten wurde der dremora fürst. hab schon in allen städten bei den magiern nachgeschaut aber niemand hat den.
ist da mein level noch zu niedrig? 
kann mir bitte jemand sagen wo ich den zauber finden kann?
thx

gruß

muehlenbichl


----------



## Andy19 (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beschwörungszauber?*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 28.05.2006 17:09 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> sorry falls das thema schonmal dran war aber thread ist mittlerweile nen bissel arg lang.
> und zwar suche ich inzw. schon ne halbe ewigkeit nach dem beschwörungszeuber für den "unter lich"  den es ja noch geben soll.
> bin level 26 und hab beschwörung auf 100 dennoch ist das beste was mir angeboten wurde der dremora fürst. hab schon in allen städten bei den magiern nachgeschaut aber niemand hat den.
> ...


Hier findest du eigentlich alle Sprüche (die PDF-Datei des Threadstellers öffnen): 
http://tes-oblivion.de/forum/thread-4637.html


----------



## Muehlenbichl (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beschwörungszauber?*



> Hier findest du eigentlich alle Sprüche (die PDF-Datei des Threadstellers öffnen):
> http://tes-oblivion.de/forum/thread-4637.html



Danke    das teil ist echt nützlich.

Nen Lich gibts übrigens nicht (vielleicht in einem dieser Zusatzpacks?), dafür noch nen verblichenes Gespenst und so ne Spinne für alle die's interessiert.


Gruß

Muehlenbichl

Edit:Lich ist doch dabei und die Spinne ist nicht wirklich eine


----------



## BlackDead (29. Mai 2006)

*Schattenbannwein*

Wenn muss ich den Schattenbannwein bringen?


----------



## sharkhunter_de (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schattenbannwein*



			
				BlackDead am 29.05.2006 10:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn muss ich den Schattenbannwein bringen?



...sollte das nicht im Questeintrag stehen


----------



## BlackDead (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schattenbannwein*



			
				sharkhunter_de am 29.05.2006 10:49 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 29.05.2006 10:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nein da steht nur das ich mich nach jemanden Umsehen soll der den Wein braucht.


----------



## KONNAITN (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schattenbannwein*



			
				BlackDead am 29.05.2006 11:32 schrieb:
			
		

> sharkhunter_de am 29.05.2006 10:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bin bei dieser Quest auch nicht weitergekommen. Es wurde mir zwar ein paar mal erzählt, dass der Wirt in Anvil viel von Weinen versteht, aber ich konnte ihn nie darauf ansprechen. 
Würde mich auch interessieren wie die Quest zu lösen ist.


----------



## Muehlenbichl (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schattenbannwein*



			
				KONNAITN am 29.05.2006 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 29.05.2006 11:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier steht was zur Quest:
http://theelderscrolls.info/?go=4questumland


----------



## KONNAITN (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schattenbannwein*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 29.05.2006 13:35 schrieb:
			
		

> KONNAITN am 29.05.2006 13:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke! Für mikrige 1000 Septime werde ich die anderen Flaschen zwar nicht mehr suchen, aber wenigstens weiß ich jetzt was zu tun gewesen wäre.


----------



## darthpotatoe (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Geklaute Notiz*



			
				darthpotatoe am 26.05.2006 19:31 schrieb:
			
		

> darthpotatoe am 25.05.2006 19:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann mir bitte jemand helfen? Ich komm sonst nicht weiter...


----------



## rastamanvibration (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Geklaute Notiz*



			
				darthpotatoe am 29.05.2006 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> darthpotatoe am 26.05.2006 19:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Normalerweise kommt da so ne Nachricht das du beobachtet hast, dass die Totenbeschwörer SChwarze Seelensteine herstellen und du zurück zur GU sollst.
Lad mal nen Speicherstand vor der Höhle und probiers noch mal.


----------



## TheShake (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Diebesgilde "Vergessene Historie" Butler Shum gro-Yarung*



			
				GeBlItZdInGsT am 25.05.2006 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> rastamanvibration am 23.05.2006 14:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BOAH, was fällt dem denn ein einfach so durch die Textur zu fallen?   
Vielen Dank für den Tip, ich werde mir das gleich mal vornehmen   

War eigentlich mein guter Vorsatz das Game ohne Konsole zu zocken, aber solange der Patch nicht draußen ist     (...und das nervt so ziemlich jeden, man liest es ja in fast allen Oblivion-Foren!)

Danke nochmal,
Gruß,
Shake


----------



## Mr-Flower (30. Mai 2006)

*Schwarzer Seelenstein*

weiß einer vielleicht was man mit dem Schwarzer Seelenstein aus der letzten Aufgabe anfangen soll ?

Ich hab den wurmkönig getötet und dann wurd ich Erzmagier .
muss ich da noch ne Aufgabe machen weil ich kann den Seelenstein nicht ablegen.

und der eine Deadra-schrein wo ein Schwarzer Seelenstein verlangt ist nimmt
ihn nicht.


----------



## rastamanvibration (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schwarzer Seelenstein*



			
				Mr-Flower am 30.05.2006 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> weiß einer vielleicht was man mit dem Schwarzer Seelenstein aus der letzten Aufgabe anfangen soll ?
> 
> Ich hab den wurmkönig getötet und dann wurd ich Erzmagier .
> muss ich da noch ne Aufgabe machen weil ich kann den Seelenstein nicht ablegen.
> ...


Geht mir genauso.
Da der nix wiegt musst du ihn halt mitschleppen


----------



## Mr-Flower (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schwarzer Seelenstein*

aso

weißt einer vieleicht wo man einen Schwarzen seelenstein herbekommt ?

weil ich will die quest beim deadra-schrein machen


----------



## Riddick1107 (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Seelensteine*



			
				darthpotatoe am 27.05.2006 23:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Riddick1107 am 27.05.2006 16:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Antwort!!!  
Ich habe ein Artefakt beim Hauptquest bekommen, musste es aber abgeben!
Wie ich gehört habe kann man noch mehr solcher Artefakte finden!
Wo? Und was bringen die?
Gruß!!!


----------



## Riddick1107 (31. Mai 2006)

*Hauptfertigkeiten*

Hallo!!!
Weiß jemand wie man mitten im Spiel seine Hauptfertigkeiten ändern kann?
Mal angenommen man ist in ein paar Hauptfertigkeiten schon Meister kann man ja net mehr höher steigen! Und deswegen möchte ich gerne ein paar Hauptfertigkeiten tauschen? Geht das?
Gruß!!!


----------



## Dumbi (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hauptfertigkeiten*

Schau mal ob bei diesen Cheats etwas für dich dabei ist:
http://dlh.net/chtdb/chtview.php?lang=ger&sys=pc&disp=g33330


----------



## rastamanvibration (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hauptfertigkeiten*



			
				Riddick1107 am 31.05.2006 08:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!!!
> Weiß jemand wie man mitten im Spiel seine Hauptfertigkeiten ändern kann?
> Mal angenommen man ist in ein paar Hauptfertigkeiten schon Meister kann man ja net mehr höher steigen! Und deswegen möchte ich gerne ein paar Hauptfertigkeiten tauschen? Geht das?
> Gruß!!!


"showclassmenu"
Allerdings kann es sein das du dich bei einigen werten verschlechterst.


----------



## ericleistner (31. Mai 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen,

habe ein fürchterlich großes problem!!!!

und zwar habe ich meine morgentöte ausgaben 1 bis 3 alle verkauft.

Plötzlich meint die Tante in der Geheimen Uni zu mir ob ich den Band 3 und 4 bei mir habe!!??!?!?!?!?!

Band 4 kann ich nicht ablegen (Questgegenstand) aber Band 3 schon, da dachte ich mir: Brauchste nich! Verkaufste mal lieber...

Was soll ich denn jetzt machen ohne Band 3!?!? *heul*

Der Händler (Thoronir) bei dem ich den Band verkauft hatte hat des nicht mehr!


HILFE!!!!!


mfg

eric


----------



## ericleistner (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie bringe ich Leute unbemerkt um die Ecke?*

zu deinem problem mit der Draconis:

wenn sie oben in der herberge im zimmer auf dem stuhl hockt, schleichste dich an ihr vorbei ins zimmer rechts.

kniest dich dann hin und zerlegst sie mit dem bogen (Schleich schaden 6x Bonus!!!) und keiner entdeckt dich. 

Natürlich wenn du welche im freien kaputt machst und die wache neben dir steht is klar das du erwischt wirst!

Probiers aus des funzt!


----------



## rastamanvibration (31. Mai 2006)

ericleistner am 31.05.2006 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> habe ein fürchterlich großes problem!!!!
> 
> ...


So weit ich weiß liegt in den Abwasserkanälen wo du mit baurus den 4ten Band besorgt hast im Lager der Mönche auch noch nen 3 Band.


----------



## Riddick1107 (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hauptfertigkeiten*



			
				Dumbi am 31.05.2006 08:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mal ob bei diesen Cheats etwas für dich dabei ist:
> http://dlh.net/chtdb/chtview.php?lang=ger&sys=pc&disp=g33330



Hallo!!
Naja, cheaten wollt ich eigentlich net, is nich so mein ding!!!
Trotzdem danke!!!


----------



## Riddick1107 (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hauptfertigkeiten*



			
				rastamanvibration am 31.05.2006 08:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Riddick1107 am 31.05.2006 08:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie ist das genau gemeint mit  "showclassmenu"?
Ich dachte jetzt es gibt irgendso eine Person im Spiel die so etwas macht? Habe ich zumindest mal gehört, (verhört  )!
Wenn man dann seine Hauptfertigkeiten tauscht bzw. ändert sinkt man dann kein Level oder so???
Gruß!!!


----------



## rastamanvibration (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hauptfertigkeiten*



			
				Riddick1107 am 31.05.2006 20:12 schrieb:
			
		

> rastamanvibration am 31.05.2006 08:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Showclassmenu is der Cheat (nein ich bin kein Cheater).
Es kann sein, dass du dich in manchen werten´verschlechterst wenn du deine fertigkeiten änderst.
Nen Levelabstieg gibt es aber nicht.
Mfg Rasta


----------



## nex007 (1. Juni 2006)

*Main Quest*

Hi,
hab ein kleines problem beim hauptquest........
also wenn man grade alle 4 bücher von den morgenröte typen hat muss man sich ja (sagt tar meena) in der kaiserstdt auf dem friedhof (grüne sttraße) umschauen, da ist dann ja diese komische etwas größere grab...
nur die frage as ich da soll?
kein engang, keine geheiemr hebel, kein verstecktest item... NIX

bitte bitte helft mir, bin am verzweifeln


----------



## shark67 (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Main Quest*



			
				nex007 am 01.06.2006 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> hab ein kleines problem beim hauptquest........
> also wenn man grade alle 4 bücher von den morgenröte typen hat muss man sich ja (sagt tar meena) in der kaiserstdt auf dem friedhof (grüne sttraße) umschauen, da ist dann ja diese komische etwas größere grab...
> nur die frage as ich da soll?
> ...



...stell die Zeit auf 12 Mittags, dann müsste ein Symbol erscheinen (Karte) schau sie Dir an- dann müsste es weitergehen


----------



## nex007 (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Main Quest*



			
				shark67 am 01.06.2006 19:49 schrieb:
			
		

> nex007 am 01.06.2006 17:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hat funktioniert, thx!


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Main Quest*



			
				nex007 am 01.06.2006 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> shark67 am 01.06.2006 19:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da wollt ich mal Fragen, op man dieses Rätsel, wo da der "Treffpunkt" ist selbst lösen kann? Ich hab die Bücher von vorne nach hinten un umgekehrt, von oben nach unten durchgelesen, un selbst als die Lösung von der einen... namen entfallen... gelöst wurde, hab ich selbst immernoch nicht herausgefunden...


----------



## shark67 (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Main Quest*



			
				GeBlItZdInGsT am 01.06.2006 21:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Da wollt ich mal Fragen, op man dieses Rätsel, wo da der "Treffpunkt" ist selbst lösen kann? Ich hab die Bücher von vorne nach hinten un umgekehrt, von oben nach unten durchgelesen, un selbst als die Lösung von der einen... namen entfallen... gelöst wurde, hab ich selbst immernoch nicht herausgefunden...



...les mir die Bücher nie durch- sind einfach zuviele Seiten


----------



## rastamanvibration (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Main Quest*



			
				GeBlItZdInGsT am 01.06.2006 21:01 schrieb:
			
		

> nex007 am 01.06.2006 20:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAs Rätsel selbst zu lösen ging nur in der Englischen Version.
Die Übersetzter haben wohl mistgebaut und so kann man es in der DT. Version nicht mehr selbst lösen.


----------



## rastamanvibration (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Main Quest*



			
				shark67 am 01.06.2006 21:50 schrieb:
			
		

> GeBlItZdInGsT am 01.06.2006 21:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dito


----------



## stevetheman (6. Juni 2006)

*Einhorn*

hallo! hab mir jetzt das Einhorn geholt (für alle dies nicht wissen: südlich der Kaiserstadt, nördlich von Bravil und über der Goldstraße; für alle die wissen wo die schenke zum schlechten omen is [dunkle bruderschaft einstiegs-quest] - einfach von der aus nördöstliche richtung, sind da dann 3 minotauren zu töten, weil die bewachen das ding).

hab gelesen, mann kann das einhorn weiterentwickeln, man muss nur durch ganz tamriel reiten...nur von wo bis wo is ganz? 
und geht das auch mit schnellreisefunktion? und geht das überhaupt? hab auch gelesen, dass wenn man "gut" ist, dass es sich zu einem reittier entwickelt, das dich während des kampfes heilt, und das wenn man "böse" ist, es sich zu einem reittier entwickelt, das die gegner mit feuerbälle oder so angreift, bin mir jetzt nicht so sicher. 

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, stevetheman.

ps: ihr solltet keine waffen in der nähe des einhorns ziehen, das macht es wütend und greift euch an.
es läuft bei jeder Gelegenheit weg wenn es kann, ist aber wieder da wenn ihr die schnellreisefunktion benutzt.


----------



## Piccolo676 (7. Juni 2006)

*Wieder Vampir werden*

Hallo zusammen !

Kann mir bitte jemand den cheat / konsolenbefehl sagen mit dem ich zum vampir werde ? war schonmal einer, aber hab mir dann das Heilmittel gecheatet, weil ich da keine Zeit dafür hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt. Allerdings steht immer noch die Quest bzgl. des Heilmittels drin und die will ich nun machen.

danke schonmal


----------



## znapf (7. Juni 2006)

*Magiergilden Quest??*

Hallo beinand,
Ich hab ein Problem mit der Magiergilde: Hab vor einiger Zeit die Quest von Hanibal Traven erledigt, wo man nach Skingrad muß um die Vampiere und die Vampierjaeger zu 'entfernen'. Im englischen heißt 'Information at any price' oder so.. Zurückgekommen in der Hauptstadt meint Traven ich sollte ihm ein paar Tage Zeit zur Beratung geben. gesagt, getan, mir noch ein paar schwarze Seelensteine gemacht, ne Woche um, und zurueckgereist. Dann verlangte er von mir nach Bruma zu reisen, weil er von dort lang keine Meldung bekam. Bloed war nur, es kam kein Tagebucheintrag   Ritt also dorthin, und alles war beim Alten, nichts was auf ne Quest schliessen koennt, gut nochnal zurück zu Traven, der sagt mir wieder, das Council braucht ein paar Tage zur Beratung, bevor er mir nen neuen Auftrag geben kann.. 'NANU' OK goennen wir ihm ein paar Tage. in der Zwischenzeit Die Diebesgilde abgeschlossen, ca 10 Oblivion-Tore geschlossen, 2 Leveljumps und etwa 2 Ingame-Monate später kommt Tag für Tag die selbe Meldung von Ihm, 'Wart ein paar Tage...' jetzt bin ich schoen langsam veraergert. Also kennt hier jemand die passenden Consolen-Commands um die folgende Quest zu starten, oder hab ich einfach eine Woche  'unnötig' verzockt. Bitte HIILLFEEE!

Don Jovanni


----------



## Piccolo676 (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wieder Vampir werden*



			
				Piccolo676 am 07.06.2006 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen !
> 
> Kann mir bitte jemand den cheat / konsolenbefehl sagen mit dem ich zum vampir werde ? war schonmal einer, aber hab mir dann das Heilmittel gecheatet, weil ich da keine Zeit dafür hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt. Allerdings steht immer noch die Quest bzgl. des Heilmittels drin und die will ich nun machen.
> 
> danke schonmal



keiner ne Ahnung ?


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wieder Vampir werden*



			
				Piccolo676 am 07.06.2006 20:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Piccolo676 am 07.06.2006 13:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wüsste ich nich keinen... is halt jetzt so das du Immun dagegen bist, also auf "legalem" wege kannst es sicher nich mehr bekommen...
hättest da wohl nicht gecheatet


----------



## Piccolo676 (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wieder Vampir werden*



			
				GeBlItZdInGsT am 07.06.2006 21:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Piccolo676 am 07.06.2006 20:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aufgrund meiner präzise formulierten Fragestellung, die ja genau das anspricht,  is dein Beitrag wohl eher nutzlos, aber trotzdem danke


----------



## Dekstrose (8. Juni 2006)

*Probleme mit Gilden*

Moin. 

Ich habe ein riesiges Problem bei der dunklen Bruderschaft. Als ich "Besuch" von dem Anwerber der Dunklen Bruderschaft bekam, hab ich Ihn getötet, weil diese Gilde mich nicht interessiert hat - damals zumindest. 

Jetzt würde ich doch gern der Bruderschaft beitreten, aber mein Quest-Log sagt mir, dass durch den Mord an dem Anwerber der Kontakt zur Dunklen Bruderschaft für immer abgebrochen sei.  

Kann ich das wieder rückgängig machen, z.B. durch eine Mod o.ä.? Altes Savegame hab ich leider net mehr und die ganze Sache ist auch schon einige Zeit her.

P.S: Weiß jemand wie ich Zugang zu den beiden folgenden Gilden bekomme:
Orden des tugendhaften Blutes, Orden des Drachens?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## shark67 (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit Gilden*



			
				Dekstrose am 08.06.2006 10:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin.
> 
> Ich habe ein riesiges Problem bei der dunklen Bruderschaft. Als ich "Besuch" von dem Anwerber der Dunklen Bruderschaft bekam, hab ich Ihn getötet, weil diese Gilde mich nicht interessiert hat - damals zumindest.
> 
> ...



Versuch doch mal den Anwerber (Name?) herbeizucheaten... http://planetelderscrolls.gamespy.com/View.php?view=OblivionCheats.List&game=4
Glaub aber fast nicht, dass es funktioniert, da der Quest wohl abgeschlossen ist, sorry.


PS: Das geht dann so- Konsole öffnen (^)  und dann "Player.PlaceAtMe....(Nummer eingeben)" und Enter.


----------



## znapf (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Magiergilden Quest??*



			
				znapf am 07.06.2006 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo beinand,
> Ich hab ein Problem mit der Magiergilde: Hab vor einiger Zeit die Quest von Hanibal Traven erledigt, wo man nach Skingrad muß um die Vampiere und die Vampierjaeger zu 'entfernen'. Im englischen heißt 'Information at any price' oder so.. Zurückgekommen in der Hauptstadt meint Traven ich sollte ihm ein paar Tage Zeit zur Beratung geben. gesagt, getan, mir noch ein paar schwarze Seelensteine gemacht, ne Woche um, und zurueckgereist. Dann verlangte er von mir nach Bruma zu reisen, weil er von dort lang keine Meldung bekam. Bloed war nur, es kam kein Tagebucheintrag   Ritt also dorthin, und alles war beim Alten, nichts was auf ne Quest schliessen koennt, gut nochnal zurück zu Traven, der sagt mir wieder, das Council braucht ein paar Tage zur Beratung, bevor er mir nen neuen Auftrag geben kann.. 'NANU' OK goennen wir ihm ein paar Tage. in der Zwischenzeit Die Diebesgilde abgeschlossen, ca 10 Oblivion-Tore geschlossen, 2 Leveljumps und etwa 2 Ingame-Monate später kommt Tag für Tag die selbe Meldung von Ihm, 'Wart ein paar Tage...' jetzt bin ich schoen langsam veraergert. Also kennt hier jemand die passenden Consolen-Commands um die folgende Quest zu starten, oder hab ich einfach eine Woche  'unnötig' verzockt. Bitte HIILLFEEE!
> 
> Don Jovanni


Kennt irgendwer hier die Quest IDs oder ne passende Seite?

Thx schonmal


----------



## Riddick1107 (8. Juni 2006)

*Vampir*

Hallo Leute!!!

Ich hab ma ne Frage zu den Vampirquests!!
Bin zwar selber noch keiner aber ich denke ma das kommt bald und da wollt ich ma wissen, wenn man die Vampirquests macht und fertig ist kann man dann wieder normal werden??? (Sonnenlicht schadet ja und das find ich net so gut!   ) 
Danke schonmal!!!

Güße!!!


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wieder Vampir werden*



			
				Piccolo676 am 07.06.2006 22:50 schrieb:
			
		

> GeBlItZdInGsT am 07.06.2006 21:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm ich dacht mir einfach ich schreib was zu deiner Frage auch wenns nutzlos ist, damits doch so aussieht, dass es zur kenntniss genommen wurde und du dich dan nicht evtl. vernachlässigt bzw übersehen fühlst oder öfters die Frage nochmal stellst obs den jemand weiß


----------



## LiquidGravity (9. Juni 2006)

Servus,


Ich hätte mal ne Frage... genauer zwei.

1. Ich hänge bei einem Quest, wo man Kristalle beschaffen soll, die so ne Art Tränen eines Ritters sind. Hab den Typ gefunden aber der wird von nem Eismonster bewacht (hab ich getötet) und ist in nem Eisblock. Obwohl das Monster tot ist komm ich nicht weiter... er sagt nur, dass es schade ist, dass der Ritter so sterben musste.



2. Wie lade ich meine Gegenstände auf??? Außer bei der Magiergilde.


Greetz


----------



## rastamanvibration (9. Juni 2006)

LiquidGravity am 09.06.2006 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> 
> Ich hätte mal ne Frage... genauer zwei.
> ...


zu1)Garridans Tränen liegen auf dem Eis verstreut.
Must du halt suchen (Sind recht schwer zu erkennen)
zu2)Kauf dir nen Seelenfallenzauber, sprich den auf nen Monster, kille es innerhalb von 20 sek. und wenn du einen passenden Seelenstein dabei hast wird die Selle gefangen.
Mit den Steinen kannst du deine Gegenstände wieder aufladen.

Mfg
Rasta


----------



## Piccolo676 (9. Juni 2006)

rastamanvibration am 09.06.2006 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> LiquidGravity am 09.06.2006 15:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bei mir is das in letzter Zeit so, dass die Seelensteine einfach aus dem inventar verschwnden, wenn ich die benutzt hab um z.B. ne Waffe aufzuladen. vorher sind die da geblieben. is das ein bug, oder gehört das so ?


----------



## Andy19 (9. Juni 2006)

LiquidGravity am 09.06.2006 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir is das in letzter Zeit so, dass die Seelensteine einfach aus dem inventar verschwnden, wenn ich die benutzt hab um z.B. ne Waffe aufzuladen. vorher sind die da geblieben. is das ein bug, oder gehört das so ?


Normale Seelensteine sollten verschwinden nach du sie benutzt hast. Die einzige Ausnahme ist "Azuras Stern", den man immer wieder benutzen kann..


----------



## Andy19 (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Vampir*



			
				Riddick1107 am 08.06.2006 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!!!
> 1) Bin zwar selber noch keiner aber ich denke ma das kommt bald und da wollt ich ma wissen, wenn man die Vampirquests macht und fertig ist kann man dann wieder normal werden???
> 2) Sonnenlicht schadet ja und das find ich net so gut!


1) Ja.
2) -Sonnenlicht fügt dir nur Schaden zu, wenn du nicht rechtzeitig einen Schluck von diesem roten Lebenssaft zu dir genommen hast.


----------



## Riddick1107 (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Vampir*



			
				Andy19 am 09.06.2006 21:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Riddick1107 am 08.06.2006 20:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo!!!!
Danke für die Antwort!!!  
Machen eigentlich die Vampirquests Spaß und bekommt man da irgendeine Belohnung oder so etwas das es sich lohnt das zu machen???
Grüße!!!


----------



## DawnHellscream (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Vampir*



			
				Riddick1107 am 11.06.2006 19:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Andy19 am 09.06.2006 21:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vampirquest isn ur nervig ..zuerst an nen entlegenen ort, den man ncihmal mit pferd gut erreicht ..dann dumpf 5 große seelensteine suchen ...und dann ochwas ...kein plan mehr ..hab mic heifnach rechtzeitig im altar heilen lassen


----------



## AnotherGuyver (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Vampir*

Hi all,

also folgende Frage:

Ich habe im Wolkenherrscher Temel eine Katana mitgehen lassen und nun wird sie als gestohlen angezeigt. Wenn ich aber an den Wachen vorbeigehe sagen die nichts (na gut, sie sagen "Wie geht's?"). Erhöht das trotzdem mein Kopfgeld und werden die Wachen mich irgendwann verfolgen?

Und noch eine Frage:


Spoiler



Also ich bin beim 2.Oblivion Tor. Hmm...ich hoff dass es das 2. ist. Na jedenfalls sind's jetzt 4 Türme und im ersten war ein Schaltmechanismus. Den hab ich aktiviert, was wohp lirgendwo ein Tor geöffnet hat. Dann wie beim ersten Tor auf zu der Brücke um rüberzugehen, aber die Brücke von dem einen Turm war eingestürzt. Also dann noch mal runter und dann in den 2.Turm rein. Und da komme ich nicht weiter. Ich kann nicht in den 3.Turm und im 2. ist nichts mehr.



Dank im Voraus (möglicherweise wurde eine der Fragen -oder sogar beide- schon mal gestellt, aber mich durch die 1,3k Beiträge durchzuklicken wäre ziemlich mühevoll, also nehmt's mir nicht übel.)

mfg
AnotherGuyver


----------



## Andy19 (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Vampir*



			
				AnotherGuyver am 11.06.2006 21:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> also folgende Frage:
> 
> ...


1)Nein, denke nicht. Solange die Wachen den Diebstahl nicht mitbekommen, werden die wohl nix tun.
2)Gute Frage. Ich glaube du musst in den ersten beiden Türmen einen Schalter betätigen, damit die Brücken vom 1. bzw. 2. Turm zum 3. Turm ausfahren werden.


----------



## Riddick1107 (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Vampir*



			
				DawnHellscream am 11.06.2006 20:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Riddick1107 am 11.06.2006 19:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo!!!
Was heißt rechtzeitig, kann man sich etwa nach einer bestimmten Zeit nicht mehr heilen oder was?  
Gruß!!!


----------



## Piccolo676 (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Vampir*



			
				Riddick1107 am 12.06.2006 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> DawnHellscream am 11.06.2006 20:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rechtzeitig bedeutet innerhalb von 3 Tagen. danach kannst dann ne Quest machen um dich zu heilen. oder du cheatest dir dann den Heiltrank her.

ich bin immer noch auf der Scuhe nach dem Cheat um Vampir zu werden, da ich mir das Heilmittel damals gecheatet hab. hab ich mich zwar kürzlich wieder mit der Krankheit angestekct, aber bislang is nix weiter passiert. vielleicht geht das dann auch gar nimmer, wenn man den Trank genommen hat. wenn jemand bescheid weiß, bitte posten


----------



## rastamanvibration (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Vampir*



			
				Piccolo676 am 12.06.2006 12:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Riddick1107 am 12.06.2006 12:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Versuch mal in die dunkle Bruderschaft zu gehen.
Einer der Typen fragt dich ob er dich zum Vampir machen soll.
Vielleicht klappts.

WIeso möchtet du überhaupt Vampir werden.
Ich wurde es durch Zufall und war froh als ich es wieder los wurde


----------



## Riddick1107 (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Vampir*

Hallo!!!
Was heißt rechtzeitig, kann man sich etwa nach einer bestimmten Zeit nicht mehr heilen oder was?  
Gruß!!!  [/quote]

rechtzeitig bedeutet innerhalb von 3 Tagen. danach kannst dann ne Quest machen um dich zu heilen. oder du cheatest dir dann den Heiltrank her.

ich bin immer noch auf der Scuhe nach dem Cheat um Vampir zu werden, da ich mir das Heilmittel damals gecheatet hab. hab ich mich zwar kürzlich wieder mit der Krankheit angestekct, aber bislang is nix weiter passiert. vielleicht geht das dann auch gar nimmer, wenn man den Trank genommen hat. wenn jemand bescheid weiß, bitte posten [/quote]
Versuch mal in die dunkle Bruderschaft zu gehen.
Einer der Typen fragt dich ob er dich zum Vampir machen soll.
Vielleicht klappts.

WIeso möchtet du überhaupt Vampir werden.
Ich wurde es durch Zufall und war froh als ich es wieder los wurde  [/quote]

Hallo!!!
Aber was ist wenn man in der Dunklen Bruderschaft schon fertig ist?


Spoiler



Da mezelt man ja alle ab und dann ist der eine Typ weg der dich zum Vampir machen kann!!


Gruß!!!


----------



## Piccolo676 (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Vampir*



			
				rastamanvibration am 12.06.2006 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Piccolo676 am 12.06.2006 12:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



weil ich immer noch den Eintrag in der Questliste mit dem Heilmittel hab und die Quest mal machen will.


----------



## AnotherGuyver (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Vampir*

Argh, ich wünscht' ich hätt' den Spoier in dem Beitrag über dem hier nich gelsen, aber ich bin eben neugierig  Na ja, ich hätt dann noch mal zwei Fragen. Und zwar

1)Wenn ich eine Waffe reparieren lasse, werden dann auch die Ladungen wieder aufgeladen?

und

2)Gibt es so was wie eine bank? Also wo ich meine Sachen lagern kann?

edit: Ach ja und, 3)Stehen im Handbuch wirklich _alle_ spells? Denn das sind ja sehr wenige....3 Beschwörungsspells...

mfg
AnotherGuyver


----------



## Piccolo676 (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Vampir*



			
				AnotherGuyver am 13.06.2006 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Argh, ich wünscht' ich hätt' den Spoier in dem Beitrag über dem hier nich gelsen, aber ich bin eben neugierig  Na ja, ich hätt dann noch mal zwei Fragen. Und zwar
> 
> 1)Wenn ich eine Waffe reparieren lasse, werden dann auch die Ladungen wieder aufgeladen?


 glaube nicht. die kannst aber in der Magiergilde aufladen lassen. ansonsten einfach mal ausprobieren.





> und
> 
> 2)Gibt es so was wie eine bank? Also wo ich meine Sachen lagern kann?


 nein, du kannst dir aber in jeder Stadt ein haus kaufen, in dem du dann deine Sachen in die Schränke legen kannst.





> edit: Ach ja und, 3)Stehen im Handbuch wirklich _alle_ spells? Denn das sind ja sehr wenige....3 Beschwörungsspells...


keine Ahnung.


----------



## darthpotatoe (13. Juni 2006)

*Zauber-Nummern?*

Wie weise ich Zaubern Nummern zu???


----------



## Piccolo676 (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zauber-Nummern?*



			
				darthpotatoe am 13.06.2006 17:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie weise ich Zaubern Nummern zu???



so wies im Tutorial erklärt wird und wies im Handbuch steht.

Zifferntaste gedrückt halten und dann auf den Zauber/Waffe


----------



## Reaper86 (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kampftipps*



			
				nixibus am 23.03.2006 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> könnt ihr mir ein paar kampftipps geben? ich spiele einen kampfmagier und wenn ich die feinde mit dem schwert angreife, klicke ich wild und drücke die richtungstasten: eher eine heuristische art zu kämpfen...
> 
> ...



mit nem Kampfmagier würd ich erstmal den gegner aus der ferne mit Zerstörungszauber angreifen bisa bei dir ist und dan wen er zum schlag aus holt schnell ein powerschlag ausführen(linke maustaste gedrückt halten)
Danach gib ihm den rest


----------



## AnotherGuyver (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kampftipps*



			
				Reaper86 am 13.06.2006 20:15 schrieb:
			
		

> nixibus am 23.03.2006 18:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich mach's etwas anders. Ich bin unter dem Zeichen des Astonach geboren. Also wenn mich wer mit feuerbällen bewirft wart ich einfach. Dann hab ich Mana und kann z.B. Leben aussaugen. Wenn die dann in den Nahkampf gehen, mit schild schützen und dann draufhauen. Aber im Moment hab' ich den Goblin.Totemstab. Da reicht ein Schuss und das wars  

mfg
AnotherGuyver


----------



## LEoX2 (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kampftipps*



			
				nixibus am 23.03.2006 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> könnt ihr mir ein paar kampftipps geben? ich spiele einen kampfmagier und wenn ich die feinde mit dem schwert angreife, klicke ich wild und drücke die richtungstasten: eher eine heuristische art zu kämpfen...
> 
> ...



Bei den Zerstörungszauber sollte man Zauber verwenden die nicht sofort ihre gesamte Wirkung entfalten, sondern über einen bestimmten Zeitraum schaden, in welchem man Zeit hat sich kurz zurückzuziehen oder auszuweichen. Allerdings sollte dieser Zeitraum auch nicht zu lang sein, da der Gegner sich sonst effektiver heilen kann. Gut sind Wirkungsdauern von 3-5 Sekunden.
Es ist empfehlenswert immer eine kleinere Auswahl von verschiedenen Schadenszaubern zu haben, da einige mehr andere weniger Schaden bei bestimmten Gegnertypen machen, aufgrund von Resistenzen und Anfälligkeiten bei den Elementarzaubern. Zauber, welche bestimmte Anfälligkeiten vor dem eigentlichen Schadenszauber heben haben einen gesteigerten Schadenseffekt zur Folge.
Ein mächtiger Kampfzauber ist auch noch ‘Lebenspunkte absorbieren‘ aus der Schule der Wiederherstellung. Man zieht dem Gegner damit nicht nur Lebenspunkte ab, sondern lädt seine eigen gleichzeitig auf.
Lähmen ist auch ziemlich stark, man kann damit Kämpfe teilweise ohne einen einzigen Lebenspunkt Verlust bestreiten, indem man einfach den Gegner immer wieder neu lähmt und danach Schadenszauber wirkt.

Mehr: Magie im Kampf


----------



## nolimit33 (14. Juni 2006)

*multiplayer frage*

hi,leute
gibt es mods für oblivion,dass man das über koop spielen kann,oder nur über lan???


----------



## Riddick1107 (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: multiplayer frage*



			
				nolimit33 am 14.06.2006 19:45 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,leute
> gibt es mods für oblivion,dass man das über koop spielen kann,oder nur über lan???



Hi nolimit33!!!
Du findest ein Thema darüber auf der 3. oder 4. Seite unter "Rollenspiele"! Das Thema heißt (Multiplayer?!)!

ps: weißt du doch     

Gruß!!!


----------



## rottammy (16. Juni 2006)

*Diebesgilde: Graufuchs: Rettungspfeil*

Ich soll für den Graufuchs den "Rettungspfeil" beschaffen. Ich also ab nach Chorrol ins Schloß und in Fathis Arens ' Zimmer diesen Geheimgang gesucht und auch gefunden. 
Irgendwann stoße ich auf eine Tür die nur durch einen bestimmten Schlüssel zu öffnen ist.
Ich hab diesen Schlüssel in diesen Geheimgang als auch auf dem Zimmer gesucht, aber Fehlanzeige!  
Fathis Arens selbst ist auch nicht zu finden, der Graf übrigens auch nicht.

Frage: Wo ist dieser Schlüssel? Oder gibt es evtl. noch einen anderen Weg von dem ich nichts weiß?
Oder handelt es sich gar um einen fiesen Bug?

Danke im vorraus!


----------



## Andy19 (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Diebesgilde: Graufuchs: Rettungspfeil*



			
				rottammy am 16.06.2006 00:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich soll für den Graufuchs den "Rettungspfeil" beschaffen. Ich also ab nach Chorrol ins Schloß und in Fathis Arens ' Zimmer diesen Geheimgang gesucht und auch gefunden.
> Irgendwann stoße ich auf eine Tür die nur durch einen bestimmten Schlüssel zu öffnen ist.
> Ich hab diesen Schlüssel in diesen Geheimgang als auch auf dem Zimmer gesucht, aber Fehlanzeige!
> Fathis Arens selbst ist auch nicht zu finden, der Graf übrigens auch nicht.
> ...


Hier sollte eigentlich alles stehen:
http://www.my-lands.de/index.php?act=viewChapter&chapterID=2129


----------



## darkopiwahn (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kampftipps*



			
				nixibus am 23.03.2006 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> könnt ihr mir ein paar kampftipps geben? ich spiele einen kampfmagier und wenn ich die feinde mit dem schwert angreife, klicke ich wild und drücke die richtungstasten: eher eine heuristische art zu kämpfen...
> 
> ...



am besten kämpfst du mit schild und kurzschwert als magier..und halte so lange wie möglich dein schild oben, bis du zuschlägst. belib auch mal länger auf der
schlagtaste um powerangriffe zu machen...un ansonsten üben, üben üben


----------



## neversorry (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Chorrol- Gemälde*



			
				lowrey am 06.04.2006 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab jetzt mit allen Leuten gesprochen und nun soll ich Hinweise sammeln. Was ist denn damit gemeint? Hab schon den Westturm durchsucht, aber entsprechende Hinweise find ich da nicht. Oder muss ich genauer suchen?




Schau einfach noch mal genauer im Westturm nach. Hinter den Kisten gibt es eine Falltür zu einem geheinem Raum. Dort steht ein Gemälde. Das musst du anklicken und dann weißt du, dass jemand im Schloss heimlich malt. Danach musst du das zimmer von Chatel oder so durchsuchen, wo du dann Malzubehör im Schreibtisch findest. Den letzen Beweiß findest du dann im Speisezimmer


----------



## neversorry (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Chorrol- Gemälde*



			
				neversorry am 21.06.2006 11:00 schrieb:
			
		

> lowrey am 06.04.2006 15:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nemoooo (21. Juni 2006)

*Chorrol- Gemälde Hiiilfeeeeee Questlog aktalisiert sich nicht*



			
				neversorry am 21.06.2006 11:02 schrieb:
			
		

> neversorry am 21.06.2006 11:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,

habe das Problem das sich mein Questlog nicht aktualisiert.  Habe alle Hinweise entdeckt und mit allen gesprochen aber bei den Entdekcungen wird der Cursor zu einer Faust und ich drücke auf die Leertaste aber mein Log ändert sich nicht und es haeißt immer wieder nicht genügen Beweise. Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## oblivionfan (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Quest "Begierige Hofdame", und Anti-Rostzauber?*

Hy was passiert wenn man in den  Hafen von der Haupstadt geht und dann in einem der Boote schläft letztes mal hat jemand bei einem Forum gesagt da is irgendeine überaschung


----------



## Virus15 (25. Juni 2006)

*Skelettschlüssel*

Ich habe von einem Skelettschlüssel gehört, und das dieser so viel Wert sein soll, jetz ist meine Frage, wo ich diesen bekommen?
Da  nke


----------



## shark67 (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Skelettschlüssel*



			
				Virus15 am 25.06.2006 10:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe von einem Skelettschlüssel gehört, und das dieser so viel Wert sein soll, jetz ist meine Frage, wo ich diesen bekommen?
> Da  nke



Den bekommst Du am Schrein "Nocturnal"- nördlich von Leyawiin. Musst dafür aber ein Quest lösen


----------



## LuCa1478 (25. Juni 2006)

*Daedra, Elfen, oder Ork Rüstungen*

Hey,
Also ich habe mal ne frage zu den wertvollen Rüstungen, bzw. wo man diese findet! Habe schon so manche Äyleiden Ruine ausgeräumt, und war auch in vielen alten Festungen, aber von einer wertvollen Rüstung habe ich noch nichts gesehen  .
Deshalb wollte ich mal fragen wo ihr so eure Rüstungen herhabt, und wo ich eine wertvolle finden kann.
Danke schonmal im vorraus!
Luca

PS: sry wenn es das schonmal gab! Hatte nur keine Lust alle 138 seiten durschzulesen!


----------



## KONNAITN (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Daedra, Elfen, oder Ork Rüstungen*



			
				LuCa1478 am 25.06.2006 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,
> Also ich habe mal ne frage zu den wertvollen Rüstungen, bzw. wo man diese findet! Habe schon so manche Äyleiden Ruine ausgeräumt, und war auch in vielen alten Festungen, aber von einer wertvollen Rüstung habe ich noch nichts gesehen  .
> Deshalb wollte ich mal fragen wo ihr so eure Rüstungen herhabt, und wo ich eine wertvolle finden kann.
> Danke schonmal im vorraus!
> ...


Welche Art von Rüstungen du findest hängt alleine von der Höhe deines Charakterlevels ab. Also schön weiter Erfahrung sammeln, dann findest du das Zeug an jeder Straßenecke.


----------



## LuCa1478 (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Daedra, Elfen, oder Ork Rüstungen*

also werde ich in level 6 nur selten ne wertvolle Rüstung finden?
oder ab wann gibt es so elfen oder daedra Rüstungen?

PS: Wäre echt nett wenn einer nochmal erklären würde wo man das einhorn genau findet. Ich hab nur gehört südlich der kaiserstadt, nördlich von bravil....


----------



## KONNAITN (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Daedra, Elfen, oder Ork Rüstungen*



			
				LuCa1478 am 25.06.2006 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> also werde ich in level 6 nur selten ne wertvolle Rüstung finden?


Nicht selten, sondern gar nicht. 


> oder ab wann gibt es so elfen oder daedra Rüstungen?


Elfen- ab lvl 15 und Daedrarüstungen ab lvl 20.
 Hier eine genaue Auflistung.


----------



## KONNAITN (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Daedra, Elfen, oder Ork Rüstungen*



			
				LuCa1478 am 25.06.2006 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Wäre echt nett wenn einer nochmal erklären würde wo man das einhorn genau findet. Ich hab nur gehört südlich der kaiserstadt, nördlich von bravil....


Das Einhorn ist Teil einer Daedra-Quest (Hicirne-Schrein), die man aber erst ab lvl 17 absolvieren kann. Ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher, aber ich glaube nicht dass das Einhorn schon vorher da ist.


----------



## LuCa1478 (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Daedra, Elfen, oder Ork Rüstungen*

AAAAAAAchsooo^^ alles klar. danke für die vielen Antworten.


----------



## Virus15 (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Skelettschlüssel*



			
				shark67 am 25.06.2006 12:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Virus15 am 25.06.2006 10:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dieser Schrein verlangt nach einem Champion, welcher Champion ist híer gemeint?


----------



## KONNAITN (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Skelettschlüssel*



			
				Virus15 am 26.06.2006 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> shark67 am 25.06.2006 12:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DU bist gemeint! *g* Vorausgesetzt dein Charakter ist bereits auf Level 10.


----------



## Kaputnik (26. Juni 2006)

*Quest: Das Geheimnis des Tals - Kann Quest nicht abschließen*

Habe nach langem Suchen nun endlich den Drakonischen Stein des Wahnsinns bekommen.
Mein Problem ist jetzt, daß die Gräfin mir das Ding nicht abnimmt.
Wenn ich versuche es abzulegen bekomme ich die Meldung, daß ich während eines Kampfes keine Quest-Gegenstände aus dem Inventar entfernen kann.
Andere Gegenstände kann ich problemlos ablegen.
Wüßte auch nicht, daß ich einen Kampf nicht beendet hätte....

Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen, bin schon ganz schön genervt   
Mercy


----------



## Riddick1107 (26. Juni 2006)

*Quest: Tränen des Retters*

Hallo Leute!!!
Ich habe ein Problem bei einem Quest und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei helfen! Also, es geht um irgendso einen Typ der bei seiner Aufgabe eingefroren wurde und seine Tränen sind Magisch oder so, wurde mir erzählt! Ich habe mit der Frau in der Geheimen Universität gesprochen und die sagt mir ich soll in der Kaiserstadt im Marktviertel ins Geschäft "Erstausgabe-Buchladen" gehen und dort das Buch "Ritteruntergang" holen aber der Typ hat das dort net!!!   
Kann mir jemand dabei helfen???
Gruß!!!


----------



## stevetheman (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Daedra, Elfen, oder Ork Rüstungen*



			
				LuCa1478 am 25.06.2006 20:02 schrieb:
			
		

> AAAAAAAchsooo^^ alles klar. danke für die vielen Antworten.



doch doch, kriegst das einhorn schon vor der quest (von der ich noch nie was gehört hab...

also das einhorn findest du an der stelle, die du besuchst wenn du von der hütte, bei der du einen typ für den einstieg in die dunkle bruderschaft töten musst, richtung nordosten losmarschierst.
die hütte is die gastschenke zum schlechten omen (oder so). 

Achtung: das Einhorn wird von 3 minotaueren bewacht, und es greift ausnahmslos JEDEN an der eine Waffe zückt beziehungsweise es oder dich angreift...also zieh keine waffe in anwesenheit deines Einhorns! 

hoffe konnte helfen... 

stevetheman


----------



## DirtyLizard (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Daedra, Elfen, oder Ork Rüstungen*



			
				KONNAITN am 25.06.2006 19:30 schrieb:
			
		

> LuCa1478 am 25.06.2006 18:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist vorher schon da. Bin Level 10 und bin vor ca. 10 Min. darauf rumgeritten


----------



## Virus15 (29. Juni 2006)

*Die Boten des Graufuchs*

Ich habe nun den letzten Quest bei Skrivva in der Diebesgilde erledigt (Wir kümmern uns um Lex)! Nun soll ich nach einem Boten des Graufuchses ausschau halten. Es wird bei mir der Schlossschmied von Anvil am Kompass angezeigt. Jedoch sagt er nichts diesbezüglich zu mir!
Bitte um schnelle Hilfe! Danke


----------



## Andy19 (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Die Boten des Graufuchs*



			
				Virus15 am 29.06.2006 22:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nun den letzten Quest bei Skrivva in der Diebesgilde erledigt (Wir kümmern uns um Lex)! Nun soll ich nach einem Boten des Graufuchses ausschau halten. Es wird bei mir der Schlossschmied von Anvil am Kompass angezeigt. Jedoch sagt er nichts diesbezüglich zu mir!
> Bitte um schnelle Hilfe! Danke


Normalerweise findet der Bote dich, aber vielleicht geht es schneller, wenn du im Hafenviertel der Kaiserstadt die Wartefunktion benutzt.


----------



## Tiger39 (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Atronach-Zauberabsorbtion*

hi,
ich habe nochmal miteinem magier angegfangen und habe den Atronachen als Sternzeichen gewählt.Der soll eine Magieabsorbtion von 50 Punkten ahben aber ich weiß nicht wie diese funktioniert.Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## stevetheman (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Atronach-Zauberabsorbtion*



			
				Tiger39 am 30.06.2006 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> ich habe nochmal miteinem magier angegfangen und habe den Atronachen als Sternzeichen gewählt.Der soll eine Magieabsorbtion von 50 Punkten ahben aber ich weiß nicht wie diese funktioniert.Kann mir da jemand helfen?



müsste eigentlich unter den magiefertigkeiten sein, wahrscheinlich große macht. kann dir nicht mehr sagen, hab das noch nie gehabt, aber so denk ich mir das ! 

falls du´s nicht weißt, zu den magiefertigkeiten/flüchen/buffs/etc. kommst du, wenn du mit TAB ins inventar gehst, und dort auf den button klickst, der neben dem button ist, in dem du die gerade ausgerüstete waffe siehst (im andern is der zauber den du mit C aktivierst) 

hoffe konnte helfen, stevetheman


----------



## Tiger39 (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Atronach-Zauberabsorbtion*



			
				stevetheman am 02.07.2006 23:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Tiger39 am 30.06.2006 13:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiß wie ich das im Inventar finde aber ich weiß nicht wann oder ob es überhaupt einsetzt.Den Zauber kann man auch nicht aktiv wirken, also er ist passiv, setzt aber nicht ein.


----------



## LEoX2 (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Atronach-Zauberabsorbtion*



			
				Tiger39 am 30.06.2006 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> ich habe nochmal miteinem magier angegfangen und habe den Atronachen als Sternzeichen gewählt.Der soll eine Magieabsorbtion von 50 Punkten ahben aber ich weiß nicht wie diese funktioniert.Kann mir da jemand helfen?



Das sind 50%, heißt also es besteht eine 50% Chance dass du einen Zauber absorbierst. Das läuft ganz automatisch im Hintergrund, da musst du nix machen.

Kämpf dochmal gegen einen Magier und guck dir den (leeren) Magiebalken an...


----------



## patsenriver (4. Juli 2006)

*Die abtrünnige Schattenschuppe*

Hi, habe eine Frage zu der quest und zwar weiss ich nur das ich das herz  zu der Teinaava bringen muss, aber ich weiss nicht wo die ist. 
Laut Karte muss ich durch einen Brunnen in das Versteck der Bruderschaft, aber wenn ich da rein gehe ist da niemand.

Kann mir vlt jemand sagen wo Teinaava ist, wenn ich alle Häuse und Städte absuche dauert das ziemlich lange.


----------



## stevetheman (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Die abtrünnige Schattenschuppe*



			
				patsenriver am 04.07.2006 11:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, habe eine Frage zu der quest und zwar weiss ich nur das ich das herz  zu der Teinaava bringen muss, aber ich weiss nicht wo die ist.
> Laut Karte muss ich durch einen Brunnen in das Versteck der Bruderschaft, aber wenn ich da rein gehe ist da niemand.
> 
> Kann mir vlt jemand sagen wo Teinaava ist, wenn ich alle Häuse und Städte absuche dauert das ziemlich lange.



der is normalerweise eh dort in der zuflucht, nur kann es sein, dass du denn schon bei der quest "Reinigung" (oder so) gekillt hast? schau mal ob dort ein paar leichen liegen, und ob der teeinava einer davon is...wenn ja, naja, pech...

stevetheman


----------



## patsenriver (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Die abtrünnige Schattenschuppe*



			
				stevetheman am 05.07.2006 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> patsenriver am 04.07.2006 11:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt, ich habe die bei einer Aufgabe getötet, da liegen zwar keine Leichen, aber wo du es sagst fällts mir wieder ein.


----------



## stevetheman (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Die abtrünnige Schattenschuppe*



			
				patsenriver am 06.07.2006 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> stevetheman am 05.07.2006 13:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wollt nur noch sagen das DER teeinava ein typ is und keine (echsen-) frau.
das wars auch schon wieder, 

stevetheman


----------



## ericleistner (7. Juli 2006)

*Ganz am Rande...*

Also ich habe das Spiel fast durch:

Bin nach 156 Std. und 183 Spieltagen bei Lvl 23.
Ich habe sämtliche Gildenquests absolviert und den Hauptquest abgeschlossen (drachenrüstung ist ja scheiße!).

Nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage:

Wie viel Levels gibt es denn eigentlich? Habe hier von Charakteren mit Lvl 31 gelesen!

War ich zu schnell???

Ach ja und was kann mann den noch machen wenn man mit den quests durch ist?!? Ist ja voll langweilig so alleine in Cyrodiil!!!   

mfg

eric


----------



## LEoX2 (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Ganz am Rande...*



			
				ericleistner am 07.07.2006 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe das Spiel fast durch:
> 
> Bin nach 156 Std. und 183 Spieltagen bei Lvl 23.
> Ich habe sämtliche Gildenquests absolviert und den Hauptquest abgeschlossen (drachenrüstung ist ja scheiße!).
> ...



Theoretisch kannst du durch Gefängnisaufenthalte bei denen sich deine Fertigkeiten verschlechtern bis auf einen unendlichen Level kommen, aber das macht nicht wirklich Spaß ,)
Bei 255 liegt die Grenze des Programms...


----------



## ericleistner (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Ganz am Rande...*



			
				LEoX2 am 07.07.2006 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> ericleistner am 07.07.2006 16:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



krass, ich dachte immer in Oblivion gibts weniger Lvl als in WoW?! ( max Lvl64)


----------



## SARR (9. Juli 2006)

*Segen*

eine frage, irgendwie kann ich keinen segen mehr bekommen, ich stehe bei einem altar und mir wird gesagt, dass ich heute schon gesegnet wurde.....egal, wie lange ich warte.......liegt das etwa an meiner mitgliedschaft in der dunklen bruderschaft? und wenn ja, wie kann ich mich wieder segnen lassen. habe keine lust, meine attribute mit tränken zu regenerieren.......... ????

Edit://
problem erkannt: liegt an meiner hohen "infamie" ist diese höher als der ruhm, dann kannst dich nicht segnen lassen.......traurig aber realistisch.......


----------



## F-Torres (21. Juli 2006)

hi alle mann 
ichwollt fragen wie die geheime botschaft in der quest mit dieser mythischen morgenröte heisst!!!


----------



## Fisch0557 (21. Juli 2006)

F-Torres am 21.07.2006 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> hi alle mann
> ichwollt fragen wie die geheime botschaft in der quest mit dieser mythischen morgenröte heisst!!!




    Welches meinst du? wann bekommen? wo? von Wem? wie heißts?


----------



## stevetheman (22. Juli 2006)

Fisch0557 am 21.07.2006 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> F-Torres am 21.07.2006 15:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du meinst doch die quest mit den 4 Büchern oder? in der deutschen version kannst du die botschaft nicht mehr rausfinden, weil übersetzung. in der englischen müsste es noch gehen - abgesehen davon musst du nur 4 tage oder so warten (was sich mit der wartefunktion in innerhalb von 96 Sekunden überwinden lässt), und dann hat die echsenfrau die botschaft auch raus. 

sollte jetzt mal richtig sein, stevetheman


----------



## F-Torres (22. Juli 2006)

danke!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## perry1965 (26. Juli 2006)

*Namiras Schrein*

Bin eigentlich mit Oblivion durch und mache gerade noch die letzten Daedraschreine. 
Bei diesem Quest muß meine Persönlichkeit auf 20 sinken oder darunter.
Bin aber auf 84 und so viel Wein kann ich gar nicht trinken, daß ich auf 20 komme. Ich kann immer nur ein paar Flaschen trinken, und bis ich die nächsten saufen kann, sind die ersten schon wieder Weg. Ich komme max auf 44 runter.
Gibt es ne andere Möglichkeit die Persönlichkeit kurzfristig auf 20 zu senken, sonst kann ich die Schreine-Quest nicht weiter machen.
Hab bis jetzt über 190 Quests erledigt und ich will allllllllllllle machen

Danke Perry


----------



## LEoX2 (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Namiras Schrein*



			
				perry1965 am 26.07.2006 21:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin eigentlich mit Oblivion durch und mache gerade noch die letzten Daedraschreine.
> Bei diesem Quest muß meine Persönlichkeit auf 20 sinken oder darunter.
> Bin aber auf 84 und so viel Wein kann ich gar nicht trinken, daß ich auf 20 komme. Ich kann immer nur ein paar Flaschen trinken, und bis ich die nächsten saufen kann, sind die ersten schon wieder Weg. Ich komme max auf 44 runter.
> Gibt es ne andere Möglichkeit die Persönlichkeit kurzfristig auf 20 zu senken, sonst kann ich die Schreine-Quest nicht weiter machen.
> ...



Mach dir doch entweder selber einen Zauber, einen Trank oder ein verzaubertes Item was dafür "stark" genug ist. Der Grundzauber ist dabei der selbe (Attribut Persöhnlichkeit entziehen).


----------



## F-Torres (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Namiras Schrein*

hi ich hab eine frage ich habe schon alle irrlichter in der nähe von azuras schrein getötet ich konnte aber nie deren staub einsammeln wo gib es noch irrlichter ???


----------



## bumi (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Namiras Schrein*

Ich hab eine Frage zu einem Kämpfergilden-Quest: ich wurde in Anvil darum gebeten, einem Händler zu helfen, welcher immer wieder von einem Dieb heimgesucht wird. Nun warte ich dort also im Laden und irgendwann kommt diese Schnepfe namens "Federweber" rein. So weit so gut, jedoch steht die dumme Kuh irgendwie nur rum und wenn ich sie anquatsche passiert auch nix weiter. Dann hab ich sie testweise mal umgebracht, was dann aber auch nichts brachte... Wie lös ich denn diesen Quest nun?


----------



## KONNAITN (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Namiras Schrein*



			
				bumi am 30.07.2006 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab eine Frage zu einem Kämpfergilden-Quest: ich wurde in Anvil darum gebeten, einem Händler zu helfen, welcher immer wieder von einem Dieb heimgesucht wird. Nun warte ich dort also im Laden und irgendwann kommt diese Schnepfe namens "Federweber" rein. So weit so gut, jedoch steht die dumme Kuh irgendwie nur rum und wenn ich sie anquatsche passiert auch nix weiter. Dann hab ich sie testweise mal umgebracht, was dann aber auch nichts brachte... Wie lös ich denn diesen Quest nun?


Federweber hat mit der Quest eigentlich nichts zu tun. Im Grunde musst du nur eine Nacht lang im Laden warten bis 3 Einbrecher kommen und sie dann zur Strecke bringen.


----------



## bumi (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Namiras Schrein*

Ach so, danke...


----------



## F-Torres (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Namiras Schrein*

Hei allerseits ich wollt fragen wo man magische gegenstände wieder aufladen kann !!!!!


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (1. August 2006)

*AW: Namiras Schrein*



			
				F-Torres am 31.07.2006 18:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Hei allerseits ich wollt fragen wo man magische gegenstände wieder aufladen kann !!!!!




Entweder durch gefüllte Seelensteine, Varla Steine oder meistens gibt es in den Magiergilden jemanden, der dir die Gegenstände wiederauflädt. Ist ein ähnliches Symbol wie das Handelssymbol. Kostet natürlich einiges.


----------



## mcwild (5. August 2006)

*höllenhexe*

ich hab mal ne frage. ich spiel mitm nord. tjo, hab den bt mod 2.2 und oblivion deutsch 2.3 drauf und ich bin auf dauer irgendwie vergiftet. das nennt sich "höllenhexe" und ich weis nicht wie ichs wider wegbekomme  habt ihr ne ahnung. lg


----------



## olstyle (5. August 2006)

*AW: höllenhexe*



			
				mcwild am 05.08.2006 22:13 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mal ne frage. ich spiel mitm nord. tjo, hab den bt mod 2.2 und oblivion deutsch 2.3 drauf und ich bin auf dauer irgendwie vergiftet. das nennt sich "höllenhexe" und ich weis nicht wie ichs wider wegbekomme  habt ihr ne ahnung. lg


Du musst nur in eine Kapelle gehen und den Altar in der Mitte aktivieren.
mfg Olstyle


----------



## Dominik10 (9. August 2006)

F-Torres am 22.07.2006 21:23 schrieb:
			
		

> danke!!!!!!!!!!



 
Wo finde ich noch mehr Gilden in Oblivion??????
Es gibt viel zu wenig!!


----------



## ericleistner (9. August 2006)

*Infamie?!*

Guten tag alle zusammen,

also folgendes: mein Infamiewert beträgt 72 (Ruhm 140)

ich habe bereits herausgefunden das ich wegen meines infamiewertes keinen segen von der kirche mehr bekomme.

Aber nun meine eigentliche frage:

Wie kriege ich diesen beschissen wert wieder weg?! und was bestimmt diesen wert? naja und was bedeutet er schließlich überhaupt?

ich wäre um aufklärung sehr dankbar...

mfg

eric

PS: lvl 24 rothwardone, krieger, hauptquest und gilden abgeschlossen


----------



## LEoX2 (9. August 2006)

*AW: Infamie?!*



			
				ericleistner am 09.08.2006 22:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Guten tag alle zusammen,
> 
> also folgendes: mein Infamiewert beträgt 72 (Ruhm 140)
> 
> ...



Wegkriegen wirst du den nicht mehr, egnauso wie du deinen Ruf nicht senken kannst. Du kannst nur versuchen, diesen Wert auszugleichen mit einem hohen Rufwert.

Der Infamiewert erhöht sich z.B. ziemlich stark bei Erledigung der Dunkle Bruderschafts Quests.


----------



## Larry_C (10. August 2006)

*AW: Infamie?!*



			
				LEoX2 am 09.08.2006 22:56 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> Der Infamiewert erhöht sich z.B. ziemlich stark bei Erledigung der Dunkle Bruderschafts Quests.



grad bei denen müsste man eigentlich nen orden kriegen......... da haben doch eh fast alle *opfer* dreck am stecken   

wieviel bruderschaftsquests gibts denn eigentlich? bin grad beim *ewigen ruhestand* und hab nen infamiewert von 9 (noch lieben mich alle..........)


----------



## ericleistner (10. August 2006)

*AW: Infamie?!*



			
				Larry_C am 10.08.2006 07:06 schrieb:
			
		

> LEoX2 am 09.08.2006 22:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



VON 9?????   *heul*

wie hast du denn den so niedrig gehalten? Hab mal geschaut also bei morde steht bei mir 11. aber glaub mir ich hab schon deutlich mehr gekillt.
Allein bei der dunklen bruderschaft warens bestimmt schon 20 leuts.

Achja, Rufwert=Ruhmwert?

wo steht denn dieser Rufwert?
wie kann ich den denn überhaupt senken? Soll ich jedem NPC mal ein Hunni zustecken. Oder reicht auch nur ein Arschtritt?   

mfg
eric


----------



## ericleistner (10. August 2006)

*AW: Infamie?!*



			
				ericleistner am 10.08.2006 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Larry_C am 10.08.2006 07:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e 

Achja nur so am rande, bezüglich deiner *opfer*: Bevor rufio bekanntschaft mit sithis gemacht hat, hab ihn mal angesprochen, etz pass auf!
Der stammelte irgendwas von(Sinngemäß): Ic wollte sie nicht umbringen es war ein unfall, sie hat so geweint... usw.

Nun stell ich doch mal die These auf, dass Rufio ein kleiner Kinderschänder war!?!?!!! Später im spiel bekommt man sein geist zum beschören als zauberrolle:   der geht ja ab wie mein hund wenn er katzen jagt!


----------



## Larry_C (10. August 2006)

*AW: Infamie?!*



			
				ericleistner am 10.08.2006 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> VON 9?????   *heul*
> 
> wie hast du denn den so niedrig gehalten? Hab mal geschaut also bei morde steht bei mir 11. aber glaub mir ich hab schon deutlich mehr gekillt.
> Allein bei der dunklen bruderschaft warens bestimmt schon 20 leuts.
> ...



keine ahnung was da ausschlaggebend ist (ehrlich gesagt, bevor ich das hier gelesen hab, hab ich mir auch nicht sonderlich gedanken darüber gemacht   )

bei morden steht derzeit bei mir 6. klauen tu ich nie (hab soviel kohle, dass mir sogar mittlerweilen die beutestücke wurscht sind *gg*)
bin grad die rechte hand von lachance geworden und  hab ein hübsches pferd geschenkt bekommen *lol*

vielleicht machen einem die deadra schrein queste schlecht ......... is ja immerhin sowas wie teufelsanbetung........ keine ahnung - hab noch keinen gemacht   



			
				ericleistner am 10.08.2006 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> 
> Achja nur so am rande, bezüglich deiner *opfer*: Bevor rufio bekanntschaft mit sithis gemacht hat, hab ihn mal angesprochen, etz pass auf!
> Der stammelte irgendwas von(Sinngemäß): Ic wollte sie nicht umbringen es war ein unfall, sie hat so geweint... usw.
> ...



gut zu wissen, jetz sind die gewissensbisse bei dem *opfer* auch weg


----------



## DOCpille (20. August 2006)

*MainQuest geht nicht weiter*

Hallo!
Habe ein Problem mit dem Main-Quest:
Ich habe bei Martin das Artefakt abgeliefert und alles mögliche und zuletzt das Quest: Verbündete für Bruma erledigt. Jetzt gibt mir weder Martin noch Jauffre noch irgendwer ein weiteres (Haupt-)Quest, die Wachen in Bruma langweilen sich auch schon^^
Ich habe schon mehrmals geschlafen und Martin wieder gefragt und sogar schon alle 16 Tore geschlossen die da so rumstanden. Was kann/muss ich tun um weiterzukommen????

Vielen Dank

Alex


----------



## greenday5 (24. August 2006)

*Seelensteine*

Hallo!!!
ich habe mir erst vor kurzem OBLIVION gekauft und möchte etwas wisssen.
#kann mir einer sagen wie man Selensteine benutzt bzw seelen einfängt???


----------



## Kaeksch (24. August 2006)

*AW: Seelensteine*



			
				greenday5 am 24.08.2006 16:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!!!
> ich habe mir erst vor kurzem OBLIVION gekauft und möchte etwas wisssen.
> #kann mir einer sagen wie man Selensteine benutzt bzw seelen einfängt???



Brauchst dazu den Seelenfallenzauber oder so ähnlich. Auf jeden nen Zauber und leere Seelensteine.


----------



## Medorah (26. August 2006)

*Götterklingenquest (Oblivion)*

Der Mod auf der DvD.Da sind ein paar neue quests und aus dem Götterklingenquest werd ich wirklich ned schlau.Ich hab die Stimmen im Traum gehört und den Brief am Boden der Eingangshalle zur Arena gefunden.Auch dieses neue Buch habe ich in Bravil bei diesem "sire" sagenden Dunkelelf gekauft. ABER:was muss ich tun?Ich hab dieses Buch gelesen und nix verstanden.Wohin jetzt?Hilfe!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Janka (13. September 2006)

*AW: Götterklingenquest (Oblivion)*

Hi, 
ich hab da ein Problem mit dem Empfehlungsquest von Leyawin.
Mna soll dort in der Blaublutfestung nach dem Grab von Dagails Vater suchen, ich steh auch schon vor der Tür aber ich kann den Schlüssel dafür nicht finden.
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da halfen
mfg Janka


----------



## Sephriroth (17. September 2006)

*Rettung von Bruma*

Ich komme nicht weiter bei "Rettung für Bruma"

Ich soll Martin beschützen und warten das sich 3 Oblivion Tore Öffnen damit widerum ein Großes Oblivion Tor geöfnet wird.

Hat jemand einen Tip wie ich Martin beschützen soll?

Denn kaum hat man sich einen gegner vorgenommen rennen die eigenen leute und auch martin im weg rum und lassen sich auch von mir umhauen.

zugucken bringt auch nichts,... da stirbt martin
alle gegner auf mich lenken,...sterbe ich.

ich bin auf Stufe 21 und Meister im Schwertkampf und Rüstung, da dürfte diese dumme Mission doch nicht so kompliziert sein oder?

Für jeden Rat dankbar!!!


----------



## KONNAITN (17. September 2006)

*AW: Rettung von Bruma*



			
				Sephriroth am 17.09.2006 19:31 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin auf Stufe 21 und Meister im Schwertkampf und Rüstung, da dürfte diese dumme Mission doch nicht so kompliziert sein oder?


Nein, kompliziert ist sie eigentlich auch nicht. Ich habe ziemlich genau dem selben Charakter wie du gespielt und hatte da keine all zu großen Probleme. Auf Anhieb habe ich es zwar nicht geschafft, aber das lag daran, dass ich selbst ins Gras gebissen habe. Um Martin habe ich mich eigentlich gar nicht gekümmert.
Rat oder eine Strategie habe ich also keine, aber ich würd's trotzdem damit versuchen die Gegner eher auf dich zu ziehen und unmittelbar nach Erscheinen des 3. Tores durchzuwetzen.


----------



## Sephriroth (19. September 2006)

*War das echt schon alles?*



Spoiler



<Ich glaube ich habe die Hauptstory geschafft und bin jetzt echt enttäuscht! 
ich habe martin septim zur kaiserstadt gebracht, dann zum tempel des einen, dort hat er sich in einen drachen verwandelt, n riesen teufel umgehauen und ist dann zu stein geworden. 

Alle leute gratulieren mir, die welt gerettet zu haben.
aber mal erlich,.... die hauptstory kann doch unmöglich so kurz gewesen sein.
da hat es länger gebraucht erzmagier oder meister der kämpfergilde zu werden.

einen abspann gab es auch nicht!
gibt es einen?
oder war es das echt schon?>


----------



## d00mfreak (27. November 2006)

*AW: Kämpfergilde: Halunswacht - Sumpfige Höhle*



			
				Shadow_Man am 17.05.2006 00:54 schrieb:
			
		

> FerociousBlade am 16.05.2006 13:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die Hofe haat toll geklappt


----------



## TerraX (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: DaedraQuest/ Verfluchter Streitkolben*



			
				KONNAITN am 11.04.2006 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Otanawabaku am 11.04.2006 20:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo bekomme ich den streitkolben ????


----------



## Hells_Bells (1. März 2007)

*AW: Kriegergildenmission: Halunswacht*



			
				KONNAITN am 18.04.2006 12:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Jaybee am 18.04.2006 12:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe zur Zeit, nachdem ich nach langer Pause mal die Kämpfergildenquests weitergespielt habe, das gleiche Problem.
Alle Trolle sind tot, Leichen habe ich keine gefunden, nur in einer Höhle diverse Skelette und 2 Zombies.
Das Spiel schlägt vor nach Indizien dafür zu suchen, das die Trolle für das Ableben der Siedler aus Harlunswacht verantwortlich sind.
Habe schon sämtliche Truhen geleert und alles an mich genommen, doch ich finde keine Hinweise bzw eventuell ignoriert auch Oblivion die genommenen Items (habe die letzte Truhe leider VOR dem Hinweis man solle nach Beweisen suchen geöffnet).
Gehe ich zurück nach Harlunswacht, betrauern die Einwohner immer noch ihre verschwundenen Angehörigen, die Quest ist also nicht gelöst.
Irgendwie scheint der "Auslöser" für das Ende der Quest zu fehlen.
Ich stehe in der Höhle, habe den grünen Kompasspfeil vor der Nase, aber es passiert absolut nix.
Irgendjemand ne Idee ? Also ich habe diesen Thread jetzt bis Seite 90 durchgeackert, aber nix aussagekräftiges gefunden.
Wie gesagt...Leichen habe ich keine gefunden !

edit: aber die Suchfunktion habe ich gefunden  .....hätte ja auch mal Harlunswacht eingeben können.
Problem hat sich wohl erledigt.

Aber das die Quest selbst nach dem Patch nicht gefixt ist, ist aber ein Armutszeugnis für Bethesda, finde ich.


----------



## R-Panther (2. April 2007)

*Sanguine´s Daedra-Quest*



Spoiler



<Ich wüsste gern, was man machen muss um die Daedra-Quest von Sanguine zu lösen denn immer wenn ich den Zauber wirke, dann rennt eine Wache auf mich zu und will mich verhaften. Wenn ich mich vehaften lass dann wird mir gesagt, dass Sanguine sauer ist das ich erwischt wurde und die Quest wird beendet.>


----------



## Dezember (7. April 2007)

*AW: Sanguine´s Daedra-Quest*

ich hab ma ne frage: laüft das spiel auf folgendem pc gut:
Pentium 4
3GHz
512MBRAM
Nvidia GeForce7600GS 512MB

Bitte antwortet mir,damit ich es mit ruhigem gewissen kaufen kann  

M.f.G.


----------



## SE-Fire-Storm-Ger (30. April 2007)

*Schöner Spielen*

also ich habe eine Frage zur Aktuellen Ausgabe von PC Games: In dem Vidoe/Artikel Schöner spielen, wüsste ich gerne wie Die INI Datei (Oblivion) Aussehen Muss. Bitte Helft mir!!!


----------



## SE-Fire-Storm-Ger (30. April 2007)

*AW: Sanguine´s Daedra-Quest*



			
				Dezember am 07.04.2007 22:43 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab ma ne frage: laüft das spiel auf folgendem pc gut:
> Pentium 4
> 3GHz
> 512MBRAM
> ...




Jo, es fehlt eigendlich am Ram 1.5 GB währen gut.


----------



## malteharms3 (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Sanguine´s Daedra-Quest*

Hey ich hab mal 2 Quest Fragen!:

Also, kann es sein, dass die Hauptquest verbuggt ist? Denn ich habe die Befreiung von Kvatch gespielt, bevor ich in der Weynon Priorei war, und wenn ich Martin jetzt anspreche ( er soll mitkommen) gibt es diese Option einfach nicht...! Wisst ihr da weiter?

Außerdem komm ich bei der Quest mit dem Gemäldediebstal in Schloss Chorrol nicht weiter. Ich habe schon alle befragt und div. Hinweise ( gemaltes Bild im Westturm und Malzeug bei Chanel) gefunden, aber ich kann keinen Überführen....


----------



## KONNAITN (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Sanguine´s Daedra-Quest*



			
				malteharms3 am 20.05.2007 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem komm ich bei der Quest mit dem Gemäldediebstal in Schloss Chorrol nicht weiter. Ich habe schon alle befragt und div. Hinweise ( gemaltes Bild im Westturm und Malzeug bei Chanel) gefunden, aber ich kann keinen Überführen....


Bei der ersten Frage kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen (zu lange her) aber um die Gemäldequest zu lösen, musst du als dritten Beweis noch den Farbklecks auf einem Teppich (ich glaube im Speisesaal) finden.

Das wurde in dem Thread aber schon ein paar mal gepostet. Etwa nicht alles durchgelesen?!


----------



## Dumbi (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Sanguine´s Daedra-Quest*



			
				malteharms3 am 20.05.2007 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey ich hab mal 2 Quest Fragen!:
> 
> Also, kann es sein, dass die Hauptquest verbuggt ist? Denn ich habe die Befreiung von Kvatch gespielt, bevor ich in der Weynon Priorei war, und wenn ich Martin jetzt anspreche ( er soll mitkommen) gibt es diese Option einfach nicht...! Wisst ihr da weiter?


Hast du denn schon mit Jauffre aus der Weynon-Priorei gesprochen?


----------



## malteharms3 (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Sanguine´s Daedra-Quest*

Erstmal danke für die Hilfe bei der Chorrol Quest! (Ne, hab leider nicht alles gelesen  )

Ja klar hab ich das: Ich hatte nur weil ich keine Lust auf die Haupquest hatte (bis ich bis auf die jetzt kaum mehr was zu tun habe) schonmal die Befreiung von Kvatch gespielt, und bin dann zu Jauffre gegangen der mir gesagt hat ich solle Martin aufsuchen, der aber gab mir danach keine neuen Optionen mehr..

Ich hatte sowas ähnliches mal bei einer Mission der Kämpfergilde: Nachdem ich eine Höhle schon geplündert hatte, war eine Quest dieser Gilde da nicht mehr funktionsfähig, ich habe mir dann mit Konsoleneingaben geholfen. Weiss vllt. jemand die Konsoleneingaben um diesen teil der Quest zu erfüllen?


----------



## MasterChief319 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: War das echt schon alles?*



			
				Sephriroth am 19.09.2006 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jop das wars!
jetzt kannse noch die dunkle bruderschaft und diverse nebenquests machen oder dir eins der addons kaufen, wobei the shevering isles wohl das bessere ist,
oder die kaufst dir ein neues spiel oder die spielst gar nicht mehr.


----------



## ShiZon (15. Februar 2008)

*Wie öffne ich Burgen und Ruinen ohne passenden Schlüssel?*

*Thread wiederbeleb*

Da ich gerade die Gegend erkunde, bin ich schon auf verschiedene Ruinen und Burgen gestoßen, hier ein Beispiel in Festung Ontus komm ich nicht rein, weil ich ein Schlüssel brauch, wo erhalte ich diesen Schlüssel, hab die Burg schon abgegrast und finde nix, was muß ich machen? :-o


----------



## Goddess (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wie öffne ich Burgen und Ruinen ohne passenden Schlüssel?*



			
				ShiZon am 15.02.2008 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> *Thread wiederbeleb*
> 
> Da ich gerade die Gegend erkunde, bin ich schon auf verschiedene Ruinen und Burgen gestoßen, hier ein Beispiel in Festung Ontus komm ich nicht rein, weil ich ein Schlüssel brauch, wo erhalte ich diesen Schlüssel, hab die Burg schon abgegrast und finde nix, was muß ich machen? :-o


Du bekommst den Schlüssel für die Festung in einem der Queste für die  Magier Gilde.


----------



## ShiZon (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wie öffne ich Burgen und Ruinen ohne passenden Schlüssel?*



			
				Goddess am 15.02.2008 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> ShiZon am 15.02.2008 14:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach so ist das, danke!


----------

